# Côté cuisine



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2006)

Alors, quelles sont vos recettes de pros et d'amateurs éclairés pour faire de belles photos ? 

Réglages à la prise de vue, retouche(s) dans Photoshop, tout l'toutim, quoi ! 

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


*Liste des recettes* (dans l'ordre des contributions)

[av] -> avec visuel
[sv] -> sans visuel
[vm] -> visuel manquant
[lib] -> livre, manuel, documentation, lien, logiciel, etc.




[sv] Noir et blanc (SirDeck)
[vm] Type mode flash (AntoineD)
[sv] Objets dynamiques RAW (SirDeck)
[vm] Flou d'objectif dans Photoshop (1) (alan.a)
[av] Flou d'objectif dans photoshop (2) (jpmiss)
[vm] L'effet maquette (GroDan)
[sv] Pourquoi surexposer le raw (SirDeck)
[vm] La finesse du bokeh (SirDeck)
[sv] Raw (SirDeck)
[lib] Développer ses fichiers RAW (SirDeck)
[vm] Gamma 1 (SirDeck)
[vm] À droite toute (suite Gamma 1) (SirDeck)
[vm] Passage du gué (SirDeck)
[vm] Panoramas via Photomerge et Photoshop (alan.a)
[vm] Calque, masque,sélection : Photoshop (SirDeck)
[vm] Texture : vieillir image (Bobbynountchak)
[av] Mode de fusion (suite Texture : vieillir image) (macmarco)
[vm] Photos de gouttes (wip)
[lib] Formule de calcul de l'hyperfocale (odré)
[lib] Profondeur de champ (odré)
[lib] raw (Dendrimere)
[sv] Photos Nediennes (NED)
[vm] Accentuation pour impression off-set (SirDeck)
[sv] Conseil scan : DPI (BackCat)
[av] Les petites gouttes d'eau (r0m1)
[lib] Différentes accentuations (jpmiss)
[sv] Une bonne retouche (alan.a)
[lib] Conversion N&B script Photoshop (SirDeck)
[lib] Retrouche&#8230; prononcée (SirDeck)
[sv] Tirer ou retoucher (SirDeck)
[lib] La règle en macro (SirDeck)
[sv] Hdr (jpmiss)
[vm] Portrait fond blanc (Foguenne)
[vm] Brûler les reflets spéculaires (SirDeck)
[av] Peindre avec la lumière (GroDan)
[vm] N&B dans Aperture (Raf)
[lib] Histoire de panoramas (WebOliver)
[sv] Améliorer une photo avec Photoshop (Raf)
[av] Profil colorimétrique sRVB (Picouto)
[sv] Digital NeGative DNG (SirDeck)
[sv] ICC (SirDeck)
[vm] Visualisation graphiques profils ICC (sirDeck)
[vm] Le profil ICC pour guider l'inspection d'une impression (SirDeck)
[vm] Quoi ? Toujours pas en RAW ? (SirDeck)
[av] Traitement croisé (Picouto)
[vm] Recette (jpmiss)
[lib] Les filtres NIK (macinside)
[sv] N&B "simuler" films argentiques (Picouto)
[sv] Pour le grain (nato kino)
[av] N&B simuler films argentiques et Pour le grain (jpmiss)
[sv] High Key (SirDeck)
[vm] Équilibrer le ciel avec les objets dynamiques (SirDeck)
[av] "Sans retouche" Histoire d'un mythe (SirDeck)
[sv] Aspect irréel (jpmiss)
[sv] Fumée sur fond noir (jpmiss)
[av] Rotation stellaire (jpmiss)
[av] Résolution, taille de l'image, qu'est-ce ? (macmarco)
[av] Photo de lune (jpmiss)
[lib] "Photographie impressionniste" (vleroy)
[av] Bokeh Panorama ou Brenizer Method (jpmiss)
[av] Simuler une pose longue (vleroy)
[av] Le focus blur (jpmiss)
[sv] Nikon : des courbes de réglages argentiques (vleroy)
[sv] Repique sur impression (SirDeck)
[av] N&B assombrissement de ciel via filtre rouge (jpmiss)
[av] Empilement couverture magazine (bobbynountchak)
[sv] Tirage Fine Art 1 : introduction (SirDeck)
[sv] Tirage Fine Art 2 : imprimer soi-même avec Selfcolor (SirDeck)
[sv] Tirage Fine Art 3 : Christophe Métairie (SirDeck)
[sv] Tirage Fine Art 4 : monochrome studio (SirDeck)
[vm] Tirage Fine Art 5 : Picto online (SirDeck)
[sv] Tirage Fine Art 6 : conclusion (SirDeck)
[vm] RAWWWWW suite (SirDeck)
[sv] Accentuation, accentuation, est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'ac&#8230; (SirDeck)
[sv] RAW et faux RAW (SirDeck)
[lib] Rotation stellaire : update (jpmiss)
[vm] Profil du boitier (SirDeck)
[av] Mode Average dans StarStax (jpmiss)
[vm] Correction logicielle de la perspective verticale (SirDeck)
[av] Correction logicielle de la perspective logicielle suite (momo-fr)
[av] Solargraphe (GroDan)
[av] RAWWWWW courbe à droite (SirDeck)
[av] Seuil et Dynamique (SirDeck)
[av] Recette de photomontage (Toum'aï)
[av] Développer - Tirer ; c'est plié (SirDeck)
[av] PS CS 5.5 : filtre "EDF" (momo-fr)
[av] Filé de phares au soleil couchant (jpmiss)
[av] Photo de nuit (jpmiss)
[av] Développer en Prophoto 16 bits (SirDeck)
[sv] Éclairs (plovemax)
[lib] Outils de compression d'images online (momo-fr)
[lib]The Photographer's Ephemeris -TPE- Planification de prise de vue avec soleil couchant, lune levante (jpmiss)
[av] Apps pour camera phone (SirDeck)


----------



## SirDeck (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour répondre ici à Imimi *là*

Chaque humain perçoit la réalité différemment. Ce que tu vois, il ne le voit pas pareil. avant de recadrer, il faut cadrer, donc faire un choix et quitter la réalité. Tout le reste est du même tenant. Profondeur de champs ou pas, déboucher les ombres ou pas. choisir un film chaud ou froid etc. etc.

Tout est permis. Entre une photo de Sarah Moon qui s'approche de la peinture impressionniste et une autre de Depardon qui cherche le réel (bien qu'en noir et blanc) l'espace est infini. Le numérique le rend plus accessible, le démocratise.

À ce sujet pour alimenter le sujet je cite à un poste sur ma découverte du RAW.



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :rose:
> 
> Mais déjà, je trouve que ce qui sort du RAW est mieux. En suivant bêtement ce que j'ai indiqué plus haut j'obtiens ça (RAW en 1, JPG directe de l'appareil en 2 et jpg après un petit éclairage sous PSD en 3).
> 
> ...



toute la discution est intéressante :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=116013&page=2

Inutile de dire que je n'utilise plus que ce format


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2006)

Pour le basculement en noir et blanc, une solution élégante et surtout très souple ici
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3551265&postcount=5
Que je colle là :



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai retrouvé une autre, super souple: on conserve l'image en couleur, on n'agit que sur des calques de réglage. Plus technique donc, mais vraiment intéressante.
> 
> On sélectionne l'image et on crée un calque de réglage Teinte/Saturation. On met la saturation au minimum (équivalent de la commande Désaturation, mais sans perdre l'image originale) et on ferme.
> On resélectionne l'image. On crée un nouveau calque de réglage Teinte/Saturation (qui se créer sous le premier). On coche le mode "Redéfinir" dans ce dialogue. On ferme et on bascule se calque en mode de fusion "couleur". On réouvre le dialogue de ce calque de réglage et là, on joue à loisir avec les curseurs (teinte surtout) jusqu'à ce que l'on soit satisfait. On peut y revenir indéfiniment.
> ...


----------



## mxmac (11 Février 2006)

foguenne avec des trucs aussi naze tu merites une bonne fessée.... tu n'as pas un apn il suffit de corriger l'exposition... ces photographes qui ont appris en numerique il ont tout dans le photoshop...


----------



## alan.a (11 Février 2006)

C'est vrai qu'avec une bonne mesure (et un bon éclairage du fond) il n'y a pas besoin des telles bricollettes.

Le coup de la pipette (contrairement à la pipe... quoique...), c'est à faire en fin de processus, au cas où, pour sauver le truc


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

En même temps l'exposition n'explique pas toute seule qu'il shoote deux canards et qu'il obtienne un leechee...


----------



## mxmac (11 Février 2006)

photoshop tout ça mon amis... quel homme ce foguenne !!!!


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

Une sauce pour ce côté cuisine sur une idée de cadre de Sydney



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> photoshop /image/taile de la zone de travail
> 8 pixel blanc (haut et large) ou un autre nb paire
> 
> puis de nouveau
> ...



Et le résultat :

Avant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après :


----------



## mxmac (22 Février 2006)

trop de cadres tue le cadre


----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> photoshop tout ça mon amis... quel homme ce foguenne !!!!



Tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas posté ces conseils moi-même car quand j'ai noté ça, c'était par mp, il y a quelques temps maintenant, quand j'essayais en partant de 0 connaissance. 
On m'avait demandé comment j'avais fait, je l'ai expliqué, point bar. 

Depuis, Jean-Michel m'a réexpliqué en détail et bien entendu, la technique plus haut n'est valable que si il n'y a qu'une légère correction d'expo à apporter.

Bref...  

Mais bon vous êtes tous des génies qui n'avez rien raté et qui vous êtes réveillés avec toutes ces connaissances....


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, j'ai posté ces "trucs" que m'avait envoyés paul en pensant donner à tous un point de départ pour ce genre de travaux ... après libre à chacun (dont mxmac) d'aiguiller la communauté sur d'autres méthodes ou des améliorations possibles ... mais il semble plus facile de critiquer une technique de traitement, de définition de cadres que d'apporter une alternative
> en conclusion, si paul tu penses que mon post (provenant de ton mp) n'a pas sa place ici, libre à toi de le dégager  (j'ai toujours l'original qui me satisfait grandement )
> à bon entendeur



Je l'ai dégagé pour ne pas traumatiser les puristes. 
Avec une expo beaucoup mieux soignée, (en gros, le blanc derrière doit être bien blanc dès la prise de vue. ) cette technique garde tout sont intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai dégagé pour ne pas traumatiser les puristes.
> Avec une expo beaucoup mieux soignée, (en gros, le blanc derrière doit être bien blanc dès la prise de vue. ) cette technique garde tout sont intérêt.


Moi je trouve que ces bidouillages sont bien utiles.
Il n'y à pas que des pros de la photos ou des amateurs/pros qui traînent par ici, il y à aussi (je suppose) des gens comme moi :rose: qui aiment les belles images mais qui ont un tout petit équipement et peu de connaissances techniques qui ne permettent donc pas; dès le départ de soigner les prises de vues et à qui donc ces petits bidouillages peuvent apporter beaucoup. 

D'ailleurs j'ai toujours fait ce genre de bidouilles sur mes photos ... je n'ai qu'un petit Konica KD-4000 (cherchez pas non pas la peine ) ... c'est très limité en réglages. En extérieur par beau temps aucun soucis de précision, de couleurs ..mais dès que ça change :mouais: ... sans parler du mode macro qui permet de faire la mise à point mais *à partir* d'1 m de distance  .. et surtout pas de mise au net décentrée au no no no no :hein:.
Bref je pars donc avec quelques petites euh difficultés et là je dis merci photoshop : oui je comprends la réaction mais moi je ne suis pas photographe et j'ai tout de même envie d'avoir des photos sympas surtout pour me faire un book sur le net.

_ Edit : en fait non rien ... 
_


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2006)

Il ne faut pas dramatiser 

Les bricolages, on y passe tous. Mais pour les pratiquants « old school » comme moi, on pense encore à cette époque pas si lointaine ou une photo un peu ratée à la prise de vue restait une photo totalement ratée et il fallait la refaire. (c'est tjrs le cas pour certains d'entre nous)
Du coup l'acte de déclencher ne se faisait qu'après avoir cerné et réglé le plus de pièges possible et restait un moment d'engagement un peu solennel.
Aujourd'hui, c'est un peu différent et les pb se règlent a posteriori, de là à savoir si c'est mieux ou moins bien ... mais il me semble quand même qu'avoir dès le début une photo la plus correcte possible  est un but à atteindre, car ça permet aussi de gagner du temps et/ou d'avoir un fichier avec le plus haut degré de qualité pour travailler dessus par la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas dramatiser
> 
> Les bricolages, on y passe tous. Mais pour les pratiquants « old school » comme moi, on pense encore à cette époque pas si lointaine ou une photo un peu ratée à la prise de vue restait une photo totalement ratée et il fallait la refaire. (c'est tjrs le cas pour certains d'entre nous)
> Du coup l'acte de déclencher ne se faisait qu'après avoir cerné et réglé le plus de pièges possible et restait un moment d'engagement un peu solennel.
> Aujourd'hui, c'est un peu différent et les pb se règlent a posteriori, de là à savoir si c'est mieux ou moins bien ... mais il me semble quand même qu'avoir dès le début une photo la plus correcte possible est un but à atteindre, car ça permet aussi de gagner du temps et/ou d'avoir un fichier avec le plus haut degré de qualité pour travailler dessus par la suite.


Ah mais je ne dramatise pas du tout 
Et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi  ce que j'essayais de dire sans doute maladroitement :rose:  c'est que lorsqu'on n'a pas les moyens (connaissances etc ...) d'avoir dès le départ une photo correcte ça peut aider.
Le (mauvais) côté du numérique fait prendre le problème à l'envers je suis d'accord.
Lorsque je "photographie" avec mon numérique je me considère plus comme une "faiseuse" d'image qu'une "photographe" ... alors que lrosque j'ai mon argentique entre les mains (quoique là je le délaisse un peu trop) ... là je me dis : bon ma cocotte va falloir faire un peu attention là y'à pas l'option aperçu et effacer 

Bon en relisant tout ça je me rends compte que mon post(plus haut) était (un peu ?) malvenu ... :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon en relisant tout ça je me rends compte que mon post(plus haut) était (un peu ?) malvenu ... :rateau:



Je ne trouve pas du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve pas du tout.


 Paul ayant pris soin d'effacer ... moi je repasse et hop j'en remets une couche du coup ... je re nettoie 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Du coup l'acte de déclencher ne se faisait qu'après avoir cerné et réglé le plus de pièges possible et restait un moment d'engagement un peu solennel.


Je profite alors de l'occasion pour demander quelques conseils  :
Oublions le numérique et ces bidouilles post prise de vue : quels conseils donner à une débutante comme moi pour photographier des objets sur fond blanc objets ayant des zones mates, brillantes ou encore satinées avec des zones très contrastées et d'autres moins.

Installation à la lumière naturelle ou éclairages du genre spots, direct ou pas ...
Quel film, sensibilité ...
Les choses à ne pas faire ...

Bref quels seraient vos trucs et astuces en langage débutant :rose:

merci d'avance :love: je relève les copies demain à 10h


----------



## jahrom (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bref quels seraient vos trucs et astuces en langage débutant :rose:



Tu as raison de préciser... 

Dans la photo, c'est comme dans la musique.
Si t'écoutes deux ingé-sons qui discutent, tu captes que dalle, et quand ils te font écouter le resultat, tu entends aucune différence, tant ton oreille de débutant fait pas la différence entre un AIFF et un MP3.


----------



## Craquounette (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bref quels seraient vos trucs et astuces en langage débutant :rose:



Ah ben ça me rassure à ne pas être la seule à lire et ne pas tout comprendre  
Je croyais que mon seul et unique neurone était complètement grillé :affraid: Me v'là rassurée


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de préciser...
> 
> Dans la photo, c'est comme dans la musique.
> Si t'écoutes deux ingé-sons qui discutent, tu captes que dalle, et quand ils te font écouter le resultat, tu entends aucune différence, tant ton oreille de débutant fait pas la différence entre un AIFF et un MP3.


Valaaaaaaaa  ...tu vois j'ai failli mettre un exemple ben si j'l'avais fait j'aurais choisi celui-là ! 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça me rassure à ne pas être la seule à lire et ne pas tout comprendre


Mais non tu n'es pas la seule  
 Nous ne sommes pas seules et puis même si c'était le cas y'à pas de honte à avoir !







Non ?


----------



## mxmac (24 Février 2006)

youhou super-vilain is back...  

Bon primo ce que j'ai dit sur foguenne avec lequel j'ai de très bon rapport été humoristique !!! Alors on arrête de faire monter la mayo !

Par contre les gentils amateurs faudrait peut-être réaliser que la photographie est TRÈS FACILE  aujourd'hui, alors on fait un petit effort. Comme le dit alan vous vous y seriez mis il y a quelques années, vous auriez commencé par le bracketing sur ekta histoire d'apprendre ce qu'est une expo et comment interpréter les paramètres que vous donne votre boîtier pour bien travailler...

Aujourd'hui sous prétexte qu'avec l'ordi on peut tout rattraper on se tape d'apprendre comment ça marche, et ce qu'est une sous-ex et une sur-ex... alors que le shoot et gratuit et qu'on voit le résultat dans la seconde !!! vous n'etes pas curieux ?

Jouez avec vos boîtiers utilisez votre appareils en MANUEL... apprenez ce que fait votre diaph, manipulez votre couple diaph vitesse...

Nous les dinosaures nous avons appris à le faire avec du film... 100 balles les 36 poses.... alors profitez de l'époque pour explorer et être plus créatif et pas vous vautrer dans les automatismes !!!!!!


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Paul ayant pris soin d'effacer ... moi je repasse et hop j'en remets une couche du coup ... je re nettoie
> 
> 
> Je profite alors de l'occasion pour demander quelques conseils  :
> ...



Comme personne ne te répond vraiment... Pour reprendre le titre du sujet, c'est de la cuisine familial là. Je ne suis pas photographe.

Déjà, il faut trouver un fond blanc  Pas jaune, pas bleu, mais blanc. Quelque chose de suffisamment souple pour obtenir une courbe afin que le même fond couvre le sol et l'arrière.

J'utilise le format Raw au niveau de l'appareil. Je sous-expose systématiquement d'un cran (regarde la doc de ton appareil). Cela me permet de garder des détails dans les blancs (de ne pas brûler les blancs). Je récupère au développement du RAW en poussant l'exposition. Il me semble que cela sature un peu plus les couleurs également.

Pour que le fond soit bien blanc, il est préférable de l'éclairer directement avec un éclairage plus puissant que celui qui éclaire le sujet. On peut brûler le blanc du fond. Tu peux partir sur une différence de 2 crans entre le fond et le sujet. Il est également préférable de le noyer dans le flou de la profondeur de champ.

Pour mesurer l'exposition du sujet, l'idéal est d'utiliser une surface gris neutre. Cela se trouve dans tous les magasins de photo un peu achalandés. J'utilise l'eazybalance de Lastolite (se plie bien).

Tu mets en place ton sujet, tes éclairages et ton appareil sur pied. Tu composes. Tu peux utiliser une seule source d'éclairage sur le sujet, large ou étroite (large c'est plus sympa sur fond blanc) et déboucher les ombres en utilisant des réflecteurs (au début des feuilles papier peuvent suffire). En effet, la photo n'enregistre pas toutes les nuances que perçoit l'il humain (très loin de là). Il est donc préférable de réduire la force des ombres en y réfléchissant la lumière provenant de la source principale. Une solution plus évoluée consiste à utiliser un premier éclairage d'ambiance puis à utiliser un ou des éclairages sur le sujet pour "créer" les hautes lumières et donc les ombres.

Tu règles le diaphragme pour obtenir la profondeur de champ qui te convient. Sur un reflex tu peux généralement juger à vue en fermant le diaphragme manuellement. En général on noie le fond dans le flou. Mais ta composition peut exiger du flou sur le sujet lui-même.

Tu mets le gris neutre devant le sujet et tu règles l'exposition pour qu'elle soit sous ex d'un cran (en manuel bien sûr). Pour cela tu utilises la puissance de l'éclairage et la vitesse d'obturation. Tu mets le gris neutre sur le fond et tu te débrouilles pour qu'il soit plus exposé d'au moins 2 crans par rapport au sujet. Tu remets le gris devant le sujet et tu déclenches. Cette photo te permettra de régler précisément le point blanc au développement. La neutralité du gris sert à ça.

Maintenant tu peux faire un premier essai. Surveille que les hautes lumières du sujet ne sont pas brûlées (regarde la doc de ton appareil il se peut qu'il ait une fonction pour détecter cela) mais que le fond lui est limite brûlé. Zoom sur les ombres pour voir s'il y a des détails. Le plus simple c'est carrément de décharger ce premier cliché pour voir sur machine où tu en es. Tu corriges tes réglages et la composition de la lumière et tu y retournes.

Tu fais varier l'éclairage du fond et des ombres jusqu'à ce que cela te plaise.

voilà. Cuisine familiale. Du dimanche, mais familial. Maintenant les chefs peuvent venir me corriger


----------



## Craquounette (24 Février 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les gentils amateurs faudrait peut-être réaliser que la photographie est TRÈS FACILE  aujourd'hui, alors on fait un petit effort. Comme le dit alan vous vous y seriez mis il y a quelques années, vous auriez commencé par le bracketing sur ekta histoire d'apprendre ce qu'est une expo et comment interpréter les paramètres que vous donne votre boîtier pour bien travailler...
> 
> Aujourd'hui sous prétexte qu'avec l'ordi on peut tout rattraper on se tape d'apprendre comment ça marche, et ce qu'est une sous-ex et une sur-ex... alors que le shoot et gratuit et qu'on voit le résultat dans la seconde !!! vous n'etes pas curieux ?



Euh j'ai jamais dit ça... Perso j'ai appris à faire de la photo sur un argentique, Canon EOS 300 que je me suis payée avec ma 1ère paie! Alors je connais le prix des pellicules  D'ailleurs je n'ai tjrs pas d'APN digne de ce nom... Juste un petit...
Non pour moi justement le chinois c'est tout ce qui touche à PhotoShop et ce genre de truc... J'avoue que avant de lire (et de voir les résultats) qques personnes sur ce site, j'étais ANTI retouche... Et oui... Je trouvais ça "facile", que c'était plus de la VRAIE photo... Y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis 



			
				mxmac a dit:
			
		

> Jouez avec vos boîtiers utilisez votre appareils en MANUEL... apprenez ce que fait votre diaph, manipulez votre couple diaph vitesse...



Oui Chef  



			
				mxmac a dit:
			
		

> Nous les dinosaures nous avons appris à le faire avec du film... 100 balles les 36 poses.... alors profitez de l'époque pour explorer et être plus créatif et pas vous vautrer dans les automatismes !!!!!!



Respect total pour les dinosaures


----------



## alan.a (24 Février 2006)

Très bien Sirdeck, j'ai pas grand chose à ajouter, juste qu'il faut faire attention à ne pas trop mélanger les sources de lumières et qu'une petite balance des blanc peut être utile pour ceux qui de rawte (?) pas.

Sinon un ciel voilé est aussi très bien.


----------



## mxmac (24 Février 2006)

-1 et +2 sur ta charte de gris chez moi ça passe pas... fond cramé... pour avoir un blanc bien blanc en lumière continu ton boîtier dont être a +2... pas la charte de gris sur la mesure du fond blanc...charte de gris a +2 ton blanc va être a +4... et la ça doit commencer a se voir sur ton sujet...

Pour ce qui est de la balance c'est la solution pour éviter le jaunasse des sources tungstène qui on une TC basse, la plusieurs solutions : calage en visant du blanc ou réglage auto en choisissant le picto tungstène dans l'interface ou en réglant manuellement la TC en vérifiant le résultat au fur et à mesure... de toute façon vous n'éviterais pas le passage dans votre mode d'emploi...

RTFM !!!


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très bien Sirdeck, j'ai pas grand chose à ajouter, juste qu'il faut faire attention à ne pas trop mélanger les sources de lumières et qu'une petite balance des blanc peut être utile pour ceux qui de rawte (?) pas.
> 
> Sinon un ciel voilé est aussi très bien.



Venant de toi  

Tu parles de régler le point blanc au niveau de l'appareil. Il faut un blanc vraiment blanc. La face Blanche du Lostolite doit faire l'affaire non ?

Là encore Lorna, il faut que tu prennes la doc de ton appareil pour voir comment régler la balance des blancs manuellement. Alan a raison d'insister là-dessus, c'est un point essentiel. Le réglage par défaut de l'appareil est pas mal, mais dès que l'on fait un réglage manuel ou qu'on s'appuie sur un gris neutre, on constate qu'il y a souvent un décalage.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> -1 et +2 sur ta charte de gris chez moi ça passe pas... fond cramé... pour avoir un blanc bien blanc en lumière continu ton boîtier dont être a +2... pas la charte de gris sur la mesure du fond blanc...charte de gris a +2 ton blanc va être a +4... et la ça doit commencer a se voir sur ton sujet...





			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Pour que le fond soit bien blanc, il est préférable de l'éclairer directement avec un éclairage plus puissant que celui qui éclaire le sujet. On peut brûler le blanc du fond. Tu peux partir sur une différence de 2 crans entre le fond et le sujet. Il est également préférable de le noyer dans le flou de la profondeur de champ.



C'était l'idée. Bruler un peu le fond pour être sûr qu'il soit bien blanc. Je ne proposais pas un écart de 3 crans entre le sujet et le fond mais de 2 pour commencer. Comme je propose de sous exposer le sujet d' 1 crans (pour être sûr de ne pas bruler les blancs du sujet), cela fait un sujet à -1 et un fond à +1.

Le fait de surexposer encore plus le fond peut amener à autre  chose : le fond devient lui-même une source de lumière importante. Cela peut être intéressant... si c'est voulu   On peut même choisir d'utiliser un calque ou de la gélatine sur le fond que l'on pose sur un plan en verre afin de pouvoir éclairer par dessous. Mais là cela s'écarte de la demande de Lorna : comment obtenir un fond bien blanc sans passer par Photoshop ?

Mais si on souhaite garder des détails dans les blancs du fond, tu as raison mxmac, il est préférable de travailler autour d'un décalage d'1 cran entre le sujet et le fond. Par contre, le fond doit être impeccable et parfaitement blanc.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon un ciel voilé est aussi très bien.



C'est aussi beaucoup plus simple


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Comme personne ne te répond vraiment... Pour reprendre le titre du sujet, c'est de la cuisine familial là. Je ne suis pas photographe.


Merci SirDeck pour ta réponse. 
Je pense que certains points seront plus clairs au moment de la manipulation.
Par contre une question sans doute idiote le format raw ...c'est pour le numérique non ? :rose:

Il vaut mieux que je prenne quelle sensibilité de film ...?
Pour les élcairages je ferai des essais, je ne voudrais pas que les couleurs soient dénaturées par une lumière trop jaune.

Merci en tout cas pour vos conseils 
Même si c'est pas encore gagné pour moi :hein:


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas dramatiser
> 
> Les bricolages, on y passe tous. Mais pour les pratiquants « old school » comme moi, on pense encore à cette époque pas si lointaine ou une photo un peu ratée à la prise de vue restait une photo totalement ratée et il fallait la refaire. (c'est tjrs le cas pour certains d'entre nous)
> Du coup l'acte de déclencher ne se faisait qu'après avoir cerné et réglé le plus de pièges possible et restait un moment d'engagement un peu solennel.
> Aujourd'hui, c'est un peu différent et les pb se règlent a posteriori, de là à savoir si c'est mieux ou moins bien ... mais il me semble quand même qu'avoir dès le début une photo la plus correcte possible  est un but à atteindre, car ça permet aussi de gagner du temps et/ou d'avoir un fichier avec le plus haut degré de qualité pour travailler dessus par la suite.



Rien à ajouter, c'est le bon sens même ! 
Ceci étant, il y a toujours eu plus ou moins des bidouilles : qui n'a pas en labo pris des sueurs à agiter comme un fou des petits morceaux de carton découpé ou effectué une danse des mains sous le faisceau de l'agrandisseur pour faire monter un ciel, ou déboucher un fond ? 

Il y a toujours eu des bidouillages en photo. Mais ces bidouillages ne doivent pas être là pour sauver systématiquement des images ratées, ou compenser un manque de technique de l'opérateur .


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours eu des bidouillages en photo. Mais ces bidouillages ne doivent pas être là pour sauver systématiquement des images ratées, ou compenser un manque de technique de l'opérateur .



Un vieux débat. Faut-il maîtriser la technique pour faire de la photo. Mais peut-il y avoir débat ? L'exposition "Willy Ronis à Paris" est une illustration intéressante. Les photos sont exposées chronologiquement. Il me semble que toute la première partie tire son intérêt de l'aspect historique : Paris sans voiture, tenues vestimentaires, attitudes des sujets, etc. Mais au milieu de l'expo, il y a comme un basculement. Des clichés particulièrement fort s'accumulent. Là, ce sont les photos elles-mêmes qui fascinent.
En sortant de l'expo je me disais : "Eh bien, il n'y a pas de secret. C'est en faisant qu'on apprend." Tout le monde a débuté. C'est la pratique qui forme. Certains iront plus vite que d'autre sachant trouver les bons conseils. Mais généralement c'est en y passant plus de temps.
Quelle que soit la discipline, l'imaginaire collectif met en avant des sortes de génies qui auraient la science infuse. Je n'y crois pas du tout. J'ai fréquenté des personnes qui pratiquaient une discipline de manière intensive. C'était toute leur vie. Plusieurs fois par jour, le week-end compris. Parmi eux, seulement certains sortaient vraiment du lot. C'est là que ça fait mal. La technique ne suffit pas.

Mais on peut rester amateur (amateur : qui aime). Se faire plaisir et faire plaisir aux proches. Une photo peut être une uvre d'art. Mais il faut accepter le fait que la plupart du temps c'est autre chose.

Ce que je suis bavard en ce moment


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci SirDeck pour ta réponse.
> Je pense que certains points seront plus clairs au moment de la manipulation.
> Par contre une question sans doute idiote le format raw ...c'est pour le numérique non ? :rose:
> 
> ...



Pour le numérique ici ou encore là. Tu trouveras quelques trucs de base. Site à consulter mais il en existe d'autres 




			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> L'exposition "Willy Ronis à Paris" est une illustration intéressante.



La péniche aux enfants 1959  Il n'en revenait pas d'avoir eu autant de "chance"...


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

Pour ceux qui achètent l'excellente collection "Reporters sans frontières", page 38 de la parution Jean Dieuzaide (les séminaristes). Bel exemple de masquage (observez la luminosité derrière les séminaristes par rapport au fond). Et ce n'est qu'un exemple.

Un support photographique, quel qu'il soit, n'aura pas le même rendu (capacité) qu'un oeil. Ce que nous pouvons appeller "l'oeil' englobe également l'analyse que notre cerveau fait au moment de l'observation. Les techniques post-prise de vues permettent aussi de compenser tout ca. 

Faire une image, c'est avant tout observer et composer. Là nous rentrons dans un vaste débat : donc qu'est ce qu'un photographe pro par rapport à un amateur "averti" ?

Je répondrais que c'est avant tout la maîtrise de la technique photographique au sens strict du terme. Un amateur va pouvoir faire des images superbes, y compris techniquement, mais sur un sujet, un moment, un feeling qu'il aura choisi. Un pro se doit de fournir des images techniquement exploitables (donc en général nickels) quelles que soient les conditions de prise de vue, même si le sujet ne le branche pas particulièrement et même si ce jour là il a envie de tout, sauf de faire des photos. Il saura aussi quelle est la finalité de ces images, les contraintes, le désir du client etc... S'il peut aussi apporter un regard neuf sur un sujet déjà exploité, alors là, c'est le top, et c'est la différence qui fait qu'il peut vendre ses images plus chères qu'un autre ! 

Je ne parle évidemment pas ici de la photographie "d'art" (ce terme m'amuse) qui n'a pas les mêmes contraintes que la publicitaire, ou l'industrielle etc... et qui peut se permettre des disgressions par rapport a la technique elle même. Mais là, ce n'est pas la même mayonaise et en photo comme en peinture, on peut se permettre de faire ce que l'on veut à partir du moment où on a prouvé que c'était voulu et que derrière il y avait une technique maîtrisée que l'on oubliait volontairement.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Un vieux débat. Faut-il maîtriser la technique pour faire de la photo


Sans aucune hésitation : OUI, sauf si on a un regard génial. Comme disait Oscar Wilde : "avec le talent on fait ce qu'on peut, avec le génie on fait ce qu'on veut". Et déjà, avoir du talent n'est pas donné à tout le monde ! 

D'ailleurs, à quoi sert une école de photo ? Pas à regarder, mais à gagner du temps sur la technique !


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2006)

Voir ce genre de débat dans ce sujet me comble.

Merci.


----------



## mxmac (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sans aucune hésitation : OUI, sauf si on a un regard génial. Comme disait Oscar Wilde : "avec le talent on fait ce qu'on peut, avec le génie on fait ce qu'on veut". Et déjà, avoir du talent n'est pas donné à tout le monde !
> 
> D'ailleurs, à quoi sert une école de photo ? Pas à regarder, mais à gagner du temps sur la technique !


Cest selon les écoles y'en a qui te donnent la possibilité de travailler le regard aussi voir surtout, et te permettent de profiter d'une belle synergie et d'une émulation de groupe.

Sinon la technique en photo est juste nécessaire !!! Il faut la comprendre, l'absorber, la digérer pour pouvoir l'oublier !!! C'est comme en voiture vous réfléchissez pour savoir quand passer la vitesse ??? Non parce que vous savez, savoir est nécessaire c'est tout ! 

([mode MP dans le forum]webo c'est un constat, une generalité, un fait, un conseil  [/mode MP dans le forum] )


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> C&#8217;est selon les écoles y'en a qui te donnent la possibilité de travailler le regard aussi voir surtout, et te permettent de profiter d'une belle synergie et d'une émulation de groupe.


Emulation de groupe, oui, regard non. Les "écoles" qui prétendent t'apprendre à observer mentent. J'ai la faiblesse de croire que t'as le truc ou pas. T'apprendre à observer ton environnement, ca va une fois : "t'as vu ca ?" "ah non, tiens, mais maintenant que tu me le dis....". La fois d'après on réinvente la roue. Observer c'est un état d'esprit (ce n'est pas un jugement vis à vis de ceux qui ne l'ont pas et qui peuvent avoir des tas d'autres qualités !  )



			
				mxmac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon la technique en photo est juste nécessaire !!! Il faut la comprendre, l'absorber, la digérer pour pouvoir l'oublier !!! C'est comme en voiture vous réfléchissez pour savoir quand passer la vitesse ??? Non parce que vous savez, savoir est nécessaire c'est tout !


Bah oui, ca s'appelle le savoir, ce que tu décris (et non pas juste "savoir" au sens : être informé). Et ce n'est pas inné. Donc, maîtriser la technique au point de l'oublier (ou de passer outre en sachant ce que l'on fait) revient a mon post précédent. Tu peux faire le con une fois que tu as fait tes preuves ! 

Tu peux faire des bonshommes carrés à pattes d'oiseau le jour où tu as prouvé que tu pouvais aussi, à l'instar de Delacroix et d'un coup de fusain, figer sur le papier un ouvrier tombant d'un toît, ou comme dans le "mystère Picasso" de H.G. Clouzeau, en un coup de pinceau élaborer une scène complète qui laisse l'observateur sur le cul.
"Juste nécessaire" oui, mais plus nécessaire que juste !  C'est la base, point. Comme en plomberie, en boulangerie, bref, en tout métier. Je sais poser une applique : cela fait-il de moi un électricien ?


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

Et je vous passe le débat sur "la photographie est-elle un art" ? 

A mon avis : non !

Pourquoi ? Eh bien c'est simple : imaginons une pièce nue. Tu peux, dans cette pièce, prendre un bloc de pierre et sculpter, prendre une page blanche et écrire une chanson, une musique ou un livre. Tu peux, d'une toile vierge faire un tableau. Avec ton boîtier, tu fais quoi ?! Rien. la photographie n'est pas un art et joue sur la branlette : tu montres aux autres ce qu'il n'ont pas vu (c'est déjà beaucoup !). En fait, tu joues sur les carrences des autres (car ils ont des yeux, pour la majorité d'entre-eux). L'art c'est partir de rien et créer quelque chose d'unique et de personnel : c'est de l'anti-photo, qui a besoin d'une base par principe et parfois de chance.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voir ce genre de débat dans ce sujet me comble.
> 
> Merci.


 Non ne me remercie pas, c'est tout à fait normal .




La mâitrise de la technique apporte la liberté (pas le talent : ça c'est autre chose).

n'empêche que moi j'aimerai _faire des images_ sans pour autant devenir photographe 

Et pour continuer dans la comparaison avec les voitures : on peut apprécier conduire et le faire bien sans pour autant être pilote.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> tu montres aux autres ce qu'il n'ont pas vu (c'est déjà beaucoup !). En fait, tu joues sur les carrences des autres (car ils ont des yeux, pour la majorité d'entre-eux).


Et pour les autres c'est un peu une perte de temps que de leur montrer ses photos.

Nan?


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faire une image, c'est avant tout observer et composer. Là nous rentrons dans un vaste débat : donc qu'est ce qu'un photographe pro par rapport à un amateur "averti" ?
> 
> Je répondrais que c'est avant tout la maîtrise de la technique photographique au sens strict du terme. Un amateur va pouvoir faire des images superbes, y compris techniquement, mais sur un sujet, un moment, un feeling qu'il aura choisi. Un pro se doit de fournir des images techniquement exploitables (donc en général nickels) quelles que soient les conditions de prise de vue, même si le sujet ne le branche pas particulièrement et même si ce jour là il a envie de tout, sauf de faire des photos. Il saura aussi quelle est la finalité de ces images, les contraintes, le désir du client etc... S'il peut aussi apporter un regard neuf sur un sujet déjà exploité, alors là, c'est le top, et c'est la différence qui fait qu'il peut vendre ses images plus chères qu'un autre !


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec tes arguments, mais pas avec ce qu'ils argumentent  
Oui, un pro, c'est son métier. Il doit faire des photos exploitables par le client, même si le sujet ou le moment n'est pas à son goût. Il faut manger 
Tu dis également qu'un "amateur va pouvoir faire des images superbes, y compris techniquement..."
Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ces deux idées viennent argumenter ta proposition selon laquelle "...[ce qui différencie un photographe pro d'un amateur "averti"] c'est avant tout la maîtrise de la technique photographique au sens strict du terme"  


Mais revenons en à la cuisine familiale pour les amateurs pas avertis coucou: Lorna).



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un support photographique, quel qu'il soit, n'aura pas le même rendu (capacité) qu'un oeil. Ce que nous pouvons appeller "l'oeil' englobe également l'analyse que notre cerveau fait au moment de l'observation. Les techniques post-prise de vues permettent aussi de compenser tout ca.



Ce point est, il me semble, essentiel pour comprendre l'intérêt de la technique en photographie. Petite vulgarisation :
Pour être précis, l'il se réduit au globe oculaire. Le traitement de l'image se poursuit dans une part très importante du cerveau au niveau du lobe occipitale. Mais il n'est pas nécessaire d'aller aussi loin. Les capacités du globe oculaires sont déjà extrêmement poussées. Au point que Darwin lui-même disait que sa théorie de l'évolution était remise en cause par cet organe. Selon lui, il n'est pas raisonnable de penser qu'une telle mécanique puisse être l'aboutissement de mutations aléatoire successives.
L'appareil photographique s'en inspire largement. On a une optique, le cristallin. Mais cette optique-là n'est composée que d'une seule lentille fixe dont la forme change afin d'ajuster la focalisation. Nos objectifs ne sont pas mauvais, bien que moins compactes  On a un diaphragme, l'iris. Celui de nos appareils n'est pas mauvais non plus. Et puis, on a un système photosensible (sensible à la lumière), la rétine. C'est là que l'appareil photo est totalement largué.
Sur le plan histologique, la rétine est constituée à partir des mêmes cellules que le cerveau. Elle est constituée de cellules nerveuses. Non seulement il y a des cellules photosensibles, les cônes et les bâtonnets, mais il y en a d'autres qui traitent les informations en provenance de ces cellules. Le traitement de l'image est donc déjà très riche au niveau de la rétine. Les pellicules photo et les capteurs des appareils photo numériques sont à la rue.
Et comme tu le dis Amok, cela ne s'arrête pas là. Il y a un traitement considérable au niveau du cerveau. Le système nerveux est le plus plastique des systèmes organiques. Il s'adapte au contexte. Un Inuit distingue plus d'une dizaine de teintes dans ce que nous appelons du blanc. Bien évidemment, chaque teinte a sa dénomination propre. En psychologie, on parle de traitement top-down, de haut en bas : le codage de l'image est largement influencé par les connaissances du cerveau et pas seulement par "l'emprunte" de la réalité sur la rétine. Je parlais des cellules photosensibles : les cônes et les bâtonnets. Il y a trois sortes de cônes qui sont sensibles à trois gammes de longueur d'ondes, à trois teintes. Ils codent en couleur. Les bâtonnets eux ne codent que la luminosité. Ils codent en noir et blanc. Mais ils sont beaucoup plus sensibles. Dans l'obscurité, les cônes n'y voient plus rien. Seuls les bâtonnets sont efficaces (dans une certaine limite). Pourtant, nous avons l'impression de voir en couleur. Le cerveau fait son job.

Tout cela pour dire quoi ? Et bien selon moi, une part très importante de la technique en photographie consiste à compenser le décalage entre les capacités du système visuel humain et celle du système photographique. La "cuisine" en photographie, c'est la photographie elle-même. Soit on essaye de se rapprocher de ce que l'on a vu en vrai (mais il faut accepter que personne ne voit tout à fait la même chose) soit on essaye de "créer" une image, un sentiment (les magazines ne présentent que ça). Les appareils photo ont progressé de manière étonnante, et le numérique participe largement à cette révolution : il fait sa cuisine tout seul. C'est excellent pour monsieur tout le monde. Pour rater totalement l'exposition d'une photo, il faut y aller ! Mais c'est déjà insuffisant pour l'amateur.
On commence par lire le livre qui vient avec l'appareil. On en lit d'autres sur les sujets qui nous intéressent. On regarde les photos des aînés et, si on peut, on leur pose une question pas trop conne pour essayer de comprendre. Et on essaye, on fait des photos et puis d'autres photo et encore des photos.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec tes arguments, mais pas avec ce qu'ils argumentent
> Oui, un pro, c'est son métier. Il doit faire des photos exploitables par le client, même si le sujet ou le moment n'est pas à son goût. Il faut manger
> Tu dis également qu'un "amateur va pouvoir faire des images superbes, y compris techniquement..."
> Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ces deux idées viennent argumenter ta proposition selon laquelle "...[ce qui différencie un photographe pro d'un amateur "averti"] c'est avant tout la maîtrise de la technique photographique au sens strict du terme"



Désolé si je n'ai pas été clair 
Un amateur va pouvoir choisir son sujet, le moment où il le sent bien (il n'a pas pris une biture le soir précédent) et prendre le temps de le photographier. Techniquement, son image _*peut*_ être très bonne parce qu'il va réfléchir, tourner, viser, réfléchir, revenir, tourner, régler son diaph, tester la prof de champ, penser que si il utilise telle vitesse ca va donner ca, y penser, réflechir... et se dire : "pourvu que ca donne ca" ! 
Ou bien il va avoir de la chance et tout va bien tomber : il sera le premier étonné du résultat !

Normalement un mec qui a l'habitude du job fait l'ensemble de ces éléments en robot : il sait où se placer, ses doigts agissent seuls sur les manettes, et il sait précisemment ce que ca va donner, même si il a la gueule de bois. 

Voilà la différence !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et je vous passe le débat sur "la photographie est-elle un art" ?
> 
> A mon avis : non !
> 
> Pourquoi ? Eh bien c'est simple : imaginons une pièce nue. Tu peux, dans cette pièce, prendre un bloc de pierre et sculpter, prendre une page blanche et écrire une chanson, une musique ou un livre. Tu peux, d'une toile vierge faire un tableau. Avec ton boîtier, tu fais quoi ?! Rien. la photographie n'est pas un art et joue sur la branlette : tu montres aux autres ce qu'il n'ont pas vu (c'est déjà beaucoup !). En fait, tu joues sur les carrences des autres (car ils ont des yeux, pour la majorité d'entre-eux). L'art c'est partir de rien et créer quelque chose d'unique et de personnel : c'est de l'anti-photo, qui a besoin d'une base par principe et parfois de chance.



Ah! mais, si !  J'ai aussi la faiblesse de croire que soit tu as l'oeil, soit tu ne l'as pas et que par conséquent, dans une pièce nue un artiste photographe verrait quelque chose que précisement les autres ne verraient pas. Que certains photographes refusent par pudeur ou par facilité d'être qualifiés d'artistes n'empêche pas les autres de penser qu'ils le sont.  D'autre part, en ce qui concerne tes exemples, si tu enlèves au sculpteur une partie de son matériel il ne fera pas grand chose, si tu enlèves au musicien de quoi écrire sa musique ou la jouer et bien ce sera pareil. On peut appliquer ça à tous les arts. La photo c'est un tout et pas uniquement l'appareil.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

C'est pour ca que  tous les intervenants étaient sur le même pied : le photographe a aussi un appareil, comme le peintre sa toile etc...  Mais dans une piece nue, qu'en fait-il ? le fait d'avoir le matériel ne lui permet pas de créer !


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les autres c'est un peu une perte de temps que de leur montrer ses photos.
> 
> Nan?


[Joke] A peu près la même que de lui imposer de regarder celles pas très réussies des autres !  [/Joke]


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que  tous les intervenants étaient sur le même pied : le photographe a aussi un appareil, comme le peintre sa toile etc...  Mais dans une piece nue, qu'en fait-il ? le fait d'avoir le matériel ne lui permet pas de créer !



Il y a lui et la pièce nue. Qu'il ne voit pas le résultat de son travail immédiatement ne l'empêchera pas de faire quelque chose. Et il fera forcément quelque chose de cette pièce nue, s'il éprouve la nécessité de le faire.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

Visuellement, ca risque d'être limité pour celui qui va regarder ses images ! 

Bon, il va se photographier lui, et les murs blancs. Pendant combien de temps ? Combien de photos ? Pour les autres, s'ils ont du talent, une nouvelle toile, un nouveau bloc de marbre et l'imagination fait le reste, une nouvelle oeuvre.

Dans ce marathon, qui lache le premier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Visuellement, ca risque d'être limité pour celui qui va regarder ses images !
> 
> Bon, il va se photographier lui, et les murs blancs. Pendant combien de temps ? Combien de photos ? Pour les autres, s'ils ont du talent, une nouvelle toile, un nouveau bloc de marbre et l'imagination fait le reste, une nouvelle oeuvre.
> 
> Dans ce marathon, qui lache le premier ?



Le peintre arrivera sûrement à du Malévitch et le photographe aura l'avantage d'y être parvenu avant lui  Je plaisante à moitié.  J'en connais qui se contentent de voir dans un caddie un moyen de faire les courses et dans un pinceau un moyen de peindre un mur de salle de bain


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

Pas simple de discuter de tout ca via posts


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas simple de discuter de tout ca via posts



C'est vrai


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si je n'ai pas été clair
> Un amateur va pouvoir choisir son sujet, le moment où il le sent bien (il n'a pas pris une biture le soir précédent) et prendre le temps de le photographier. Techniquement, son image _*peut*_ être très bonne parce qu'il va réfléchir, tourner, viser, réfléchir, revenir, tourner, régler son diaph, tester la prof de champ, penser que si il utilise telle vitesse ca va donner ca, y penser, réflechir... et se dire : "pourvu que ca donne ca" !
> Ou bien il va avoir de la chance et tout va bien tomber : il sera le premier étonné du résultat !
> 
> ...



Ce que tu dis là, c'est que pour toi, le pro, c'est celui qui pratique beaucoup. Dans ce sens Lartigue était un pro. Mais lui, il pensait faire ça en amateur. Il n'en vivait pas. Il voulait être peintre  

Ce que tu dis, c'est ce que je disais. La pratique, la pratique, la pratique. L'expérience, l'expérience, l'expérience. C'était le sens de mon post précédent. Il est clair que celui dont c'est le métier à plus de chance de pratiquer beaucoup que l'amateur. Mais attention ! Ce n'est pas toujours évident.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et je vous passe le débat sur "la photographie est-elle un art" ?
> 
> A mon avis : non !
> 
> Pourquoi ? Eh bien c'est simple : imaginons une pièce nue. Tu peux, dans cette pièce, prendre un bloc de pierre et sculpter, prendre une page blanche et écrire une chanson, une musique ou un livre. Tu peux, d'une toile vierge faire un tableau. Avec ton boîtier, tu fais quoi ?! Rien. la photographie n'est pas un art et joue sur la branlette : tu montres aux autres ce qu'il n'ont pas vu (c'est déjà beaucoup !). En fait, tu joues sur les carrences des autres (car ils ont des yeux, pour la majorité d'entre-eux). L'art c'est partir de rien et créer quelque chose d'unique et de personnel : c'est de l'anti-photo, qui a besoin d'une base par principe et parfois de chance.




Là encore, ton argument ne me semble pas assurer ce que tu proposes. Ce que je comprends de ton argument, c'est que la photo n'est pas un art parce qu'elle s'appuie sur l'empreinte de la réalité. Par conséquent elle nécessite la présence de la réalité que le photographe souhaite représenter. Il est vrai qu'en général, c'est vrai aussi pour les autres arts plastiques, mais cela n'est pas indispensable. Pour la photo, si.

Mais l'art dans tout ça. La cuisine va devenir un café philo  
Pour la photo, il est indispensable de regarder ce qu'ont fait nos aînés, les copier un peu, beaucoup, pour enfin s'en dégager.
Pour la pensée, c'est un peu pareil. Alors, l'art, c'est quoi. Et bien, je ne pourrais pas répondre sans être ridicule face à ceux dont la pensée est ou était l'activité principale. je leur laisserais donc maladroitement la parole.

"Ce que nous recherchons dans l'art, comme dans la pensée, c'est la vérité." Hegel

"Les choses de la nature se contentent d'être, elles sont simples, ne sont qu'une fois ; mais l'homme, en tant que conscience, se dédouble : il est une fois, mais il est pour lui-même. C'est pourquoi il a besoin d'art : pour extérioriser ce qu'il est et y retrouver comme un reflet de lui-même." Hegel

"Tous les arts sont comme des miroirs où l'homme connaît et reconnaît quelque chose de lui-même qu'il ignorait." Alain

"Une uvre d'art n'est pas la représentation d'une chose belle, mais la belle représentation d'une chose." Kant

Aller une dernière bien complexe : 
"L'art fait jaillir la vérité. D'un seul bond qui prend les devants l'art fait surgir, dans l'uvre entant que sauvegarde instauratrice, la vérité de l'étant." Heidegger.
 :mouais:  

Mais bon, on peut trancher rapidement le débat :
Officiellement, il y a 7 arts : la peinture, la sculpture, l'architecture, la musique, la danse, la littérature et... le cinéma. Il y aurait un huitième art... La BD.

Pas la photo


----------



## alan.a (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Visuellement, ca risque d'être limité pour celui qui va regarder ses images !
> 
> Bon, il va se photographier lui, et les murs blancs. Pendant combien de temps ? Combien de photos ?



certains y arrivent pendant toute une vie 

Coplans
(bon d'accord, il avait une belle assistante qui gerait le bouzin)






Je suis pas d'accord avec tout, mais ce serait plus simple d'en discuter autour d'un verre 

Juste une petite précision pour l'histoire de la pièce blanche, ça ne colle pas à mon sens car l'appareil n'est que l'outil, donc si le photographe a juste son appareil, le peintre a juste les pinceaux, le sculpteur juste les burins etc.
Et dans ce cas tous seront bien emmerdés, à par peut être le photographe qui pourra au moins se photographier 

Si le peintre a le droit à la peinture, alors le photographe peut emmener le monde avec lui dans la pièce 

Par exemple, Jeff Wall, est-il photographe ? peintre ? écrivain ? etc. ?


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci SirDeck pour ta réponse.
> Je pense que certains points seront plus clairs au moment de la manipulation.
> Par contre une question sans doute idiote le format raw ...c'est pour le numérique non ? :rose:
> 
> ...




Personne te répond alors...
Le RAW est le fichier numérique en provenance directe du capteur. Pour faire court, il correspond au négatif de l'argentique. À partir du RAW tu peux développer tes photos, comme si tu avais un labo.    

Pour l'argentique, cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de "studio" maison avec ça. De mémoire : 
Tu ne peux pas corriger le point blanc. Il faut donc que la lumière qui arrive sur le film soit de type lumière du jour (sauf si tu prends un film tungstène). Tu dois donc obtenir une lumière de ce type. Le plus simple, comme le dit Alan, c'est un ciel voilé. Sinon, tu peux utiliser des lampes puissantes (tu trouves des ampoules dans les magasins photo) et tu mets une gélatine bleue pour transformer la lumière en lumière du jour. Ou alors tu mets un filtre bleu sur l'objectif pour corriger la lumière tungstène.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si je n'ai pas été clair
> Un amateur va pouvoir choisir son sujet, le moment où il le sent bien (il n'a pas pris une biture le soir précédent) et prendre le temps de le photographier. Techniquement, son image _*peut*_ être très bonne parce qu'il va réfléchir, tourner, viser, réfléchir, revenir, tourner, régler son diaph, tester la prof de champ, penser que si il utilise telle vitesse ca va donner ca, y penser, réflechir... et se dire : "pourvu que ca donne ca" !
> Ou bien il va avoir de la chance et tout va bien tomber : il sera le premier étonné du résultat !
> 
> ...



C'est un peu comme la différence entre une infirmière et un amatrice SM qui adore se déguiser en infirmière. Elle saura faire une injection voir un lavement techniquement parfait, mais bon...


----------



## alan.a (27 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Personne te répond alors...
> Le RAW est le fichier numérique en provenance directe du capteur. Pour faire court, il correspond au négatif de l'argentique. À partir du RAW tu peux développer tes photos, comme si tu avais un labo.
> 
> Pour l'argentique, cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de "studio" maison avec ça. De mémoire :
> Tu ne peux pas corriger le point blanc. Il faut donc que la lumière qui arrive sur le film soit de type lumière du jour (sauf si tu prends un film tungstène). Tu dois donc obtenir une lumière de ce type. Le plus simple, comme le dit Alan, c'est un ciel voilé. Sinon, tu peux utiliser des lampes puissantes (tu trouves des ampoules dans les magasins photo) et tu mets une gélatine bleue pour transformer la lumière en lumière du jour. Ou alors tu mets un filtre bleu sur l'objectif pour corriger la lumière tungstène.



Pour l'argentique il existe un appareil qui mesure la t° de couleur (donc le point blanc) et qui te permets de filtrer en conséquence (cela implique aussi d'avoir le jeu de filtres adéquat).
La mesure du point blanc (et sa gestion des lumières mélangées) est à mon sens le plus gros avantage du numérique.

Pour un éclairage classique, il y a a maintenant des petits cubes de toiles qui diffusent la lumière sur l'objet (ou la personne) placé à l'intérieur.
Les modulations de lumières (et donc le style du photographe) sont un peu gommées, mais les résultats semblent très propres.

Par exemple, un cubelite de Lastolite (ça existe dans de nombreuses tailles)







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme la différence entre une infirmière et un amatrice SM qui adore se déguiser en infirmière. Elle saura faire une injection voir un lavement techniquement parfait, mais bon...




Foguenne et moi avons la chance d'avoir une infirmière à la maison ...
et c'est vrai que question lavement c'est quand même autre chose :rose:


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Eh bien, je ne vous passerai jamais mon matériel à dépoussiérer : vos poires doivent être dans un bel état !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Là encore, ton argument ne me semble pas assurer ce que tu proposes. Ce que je comprends de ton argument, c'est que la photo n'est pas un art parce qu'elle s'appuie sur l'empreinte de la réalité. Par conséquent elle nécessite la présence de la réalité que le photographe souhaite représenter. Il est vrai qu'en général, c'est vrai aussi pour les autres arts plastiques, mais cela n'est pas indispensable. Pour la photo, si.
> 
> Mais l'art dans tout ça. La cuisine va devenir un café philo
> Pour la photo, il est indispensable de regarder ce qu'ont fait nos aînés, les copier un peu, beaucoup, pour enfin s'en dégager.
> ...



il me semble que la BD C le 9eme ,non?
je pense que la photo répond aussi a toutes ces assertions philosophiques...
mais une photo ,c'est une représentation ,ce n'est pas la réalité ...
et puis ,avant de déclencher ,il n'y avait pas ,apres il n'y a plus ...


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que la BD C le 9eme ,non?



C'est quoi alors le 8 ème ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi alors le 8 ème ?




ben la photo il me semble ,non?


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi alors le 8 ème ?





D'aucuns disent que c'est la télévision. 
Et d'autres, la photo, en effet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns disent que c'est la télévision.
> Et d'autres, la photo, en effet.



Patrick Le Lay en Léonard de Vinci du PAF... ça laisse songeur :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2006)

Besoin d'un petit conseil de "pro"...

La semaine prochaine je pars au Maroc et bien entendu j'embarque mon appareil photo  Le truc c'est que je suis tjrs avec mon "vieil" argentique Canon EOS 300. 

Quels films prendre ???

J'ai lu dans plusieurs mag qu'il était conseillé de prendre du 100 ISO... Vous en pensez quoi ? 100 ou 200? :hein:


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'un petit conseil de "pro"...
> 
> La semaine prochaine je pars au Maroc et bien entendu j'embarque mon appareil photo  Le truc c'est que je suis tjrs avec mon "vieil" argentique Canon EOS 300.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas pro. Mais je peux commencer une réponse qui pourra être corrigée. Entre 100 et 200, tu gagnes un cran et tu perds un peu en piqué. C'est donc suivant ce que tu veux faire. Objets en mouvement ou faible luminosité (ex. Dans les souks à la tombée du jour) le 200 s'impose. Sinon, le 100 sera un peu meilleur. Tu peux aussi emmener les deux sensibilités.

Mais un point sans doute plus important, c'est le type de pellicule. Si tu as un peu de sous, offre-toi de la pellicule pro.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas pro. Mais je peux commencer une réponse qui pourra être corrigée. Entre 100 et 200, tu gagnes un cran et tu perds un peu en piqué. C'est donc suivant ce que tu veux faire. Objets en mouvement ou faible luminosité (ex. Dans les souks à la tombée du jour) le 200 s'impose. Sinon, le 100 sera un peu meilleur. Tu peux aussi emmener les deux sensibilités.



C'est exactement ce que je pensais : dans les souk la luminosité ne doit pas être top donc du 200 s'impose... Par contre pour prendre les 2 sensibilités je suis sure que si j'ai du 100 à l'intérieur c'est du 200 que j'aurais besoin et vice-versa... J'me connais...  Et rembobiner un film commencé et le "réinstaller" ensuite, n'ayant pas assez d'expérience dans ce genre de combines me fait un peu peur... Pas envie de "tout" perdre...



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Mais un point sans doute plus important, c'est le type de pellicule. Si tu as un peu de sous, offre-toi de la pellicule pro.



Genre quelles marques ?
En principe je suis sur Fuji Superia...


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

aheum... 200, peut être super limite dans les souks (marchés) et surtout dans les medinas (cités traditionelles aux ruelles étroites). Je ne sais pas pourquoi je prendrais aussi un bon Superia 400 perso...


ps : la pellicule pro n'a aucun intérêt pour un non-pro, elle garantit juste des couleurs constantes dans le cadre d'un confinement en chaine de froid etc... et dans le cadre d'un développement "pro" sinon les ies tireuses des photographes classiques auront tendance à corriger les nuances de ces pelloches. Par exemple, chez fuji, la pellicule pro de reportage n'est autre qu'une version "fraiche" de la superia (après ya d'autres films mais trop spécifiques pour des utilisations traditionnelles...)


----------



## alan.a (15 Mars 2006)

Ca dépend de tes objectifs et de ta vitesse d'obturation maxi, mais en général la 400 iso est le meilleur compromis, c'est le film tout terrain classique.
Aujourd'hui, les bonnes 400 sont très très fines et n'ont pas grand chose à envier aux 100 iso.


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mars 2006)

:rateau: 

C'est sûr  

Met dans le boîtier ce qui semble le plus pertinent suivant le programme de la journée.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Met dans le boîtier ce qui semble le plus pertinent suivant le programme de la journée



Oui mais bon faut quand même que je bidouille ma pellicule si elle n'est pas finie... :hein: et j'avoue que ça me stresse un peu :afraid: 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de tes objectifs et de ta vitesse d'obturation maxi,



J'ai un basique 28-80 Canon vendu avec mon boîtier et autrement un 70-300 APO Macro Sigma...



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> mais en général la 400 iso est le meilleur compromis, c'est le film tout terrain classique.



Ok... Je prends note.

Merci bcp


----------



## AntoineD (16 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'argentique, cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de "studio" maison avec ça. De mémoire :
> Tu ne peux pas corriger le point blanc.



Oui et non : en surexposant d'un tiers  en négatif hein, pas en dia , tu laisses plus de latitudes au labo pour corriger les dominantes.

Mais bon, c'est sûr, c'est moins large qu'à partir du raw.



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'un petit conseil de "pro"...
> 
> La semaine prochaine je pars au Maroc et bien entendu j'embarque mon appareil photo  Le truc c'est que je suis tjrs avec mon "vieil" argentique Canon EOS 300.
> 
> ...



Pense aussi à garder tes pelloches en bagage à main ! 

LE conseil peut paraître évident mais j'ai une copine qu'a fait le coup récemment alors... : JAMAIS en soute


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

Moi, je ne suis pas un grand pédagogue en termes d'explicationnage de choses, mais comme y'a Sir Deck qui demande, je vous montre rapidement les trois gros types de mode flash.

Matos : Nikon D70, 18-70 et SB800. Vitesse iso : 500.
Et puis, histoire que ça colle pour tout le monde, j'ai laissé la mesure matricielle sur le boîtier et le flash en mesure automatique i-TTL.

On peut y aller au flash direct (1/30e, f5.6) :







ou à l'indirect (avec un flash cobra, on envoie la lumière sur le mur à côté, ou le plafond... ) :






Vous remarquez que dans le second cas, c'est un peu plus doux, moins agressif. On prend aussi moins le risque de surexposer le sujet.

Perso, y'a des fois, j'aime bien garder l'ambiance, ou plutôt "rendre" l'ambiance en faisant ce qui suit.

Je règle le mode flash sur le second rideau. But du jeu ? Dans le cas d'une vitesse lente (là, je suis à f4 et la vitesse est de 1/15e), le flash se déclenchera juste avant que ne se referme le second "rideau". Si le sujet bouge, ou le photographe, ben ça donne un joli petit filet (bon là c'est moche mais j'ai fait vite  ) qui évite un vilain flou. ON a l'impression que le mouvement précède le flash. Et moi j'ai l'impression de pas être dans mes explications 

Enfin bref ça donne ça :






En portrait, on voit encore mieux :

Flash *direct* :






flash indirect :






Bon, désolé, c'est pas de la top explication mais je pense que les photos suffisent à voir quelles sont les différences majeures


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2006)

euh...
Pour mes yeux de débutant, la démonstration est sans appel : je délaisserai le déclenchement au second rideau pour l'éclairage indirect qui lui ne laisse pas de flou (ce que tu nommes pudiquement filet).
En bref, je préfère la méthode de Paul sur la base de tes exemples  

Merci


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2006)

Ils ne se rendent pas compte à côté, ils font réver le petit peuple avec des ouvertures à 1.4/1.8.

Je viens juste d'acheter mon boitier, ... et quand je vois le prix des objectifs. 
Je débute, j'ai un 35-135 USM qui ouvre au mieux à 4 et le 18-55 qui ouvre à 3.5.

Ma question : y a t'il une logique autre que financière (le Canon 50 mm f/1.8 me fait de l'oeil) dans l'ordre d'acquisition des objectifs ? (Je possède un 350D)


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne se rendent pas compte à côté, ils font réver le petit peuple avec des ouvertures à 1.4/1.8.
> 
> Je viens juste d'acheter mon boitier, ... et quand je vois le prix des objectifs.
> Je débute, j'ai un 35-135 USM qui ouvre au mieux à 4 et le 18-55 qui ouvre à 3.5.
> ...




Ben tu veux faire quoi, comme photo, avec ? Ton boîtier, c'est quoi ?

En tout cas, sache que presque n'importe quel objo sera meilleur que ton 18-55 de base 

Mais un 50, si ton boîtier est un numérique, ce sera surtout voire uniquement pour du portrait.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2006)

Oui j'ai conscience que la question est générale...

J'ai un Canon 350 D, et je veux avant tout apprendre, et donc toucher à tout. J'aimerais bien quelque chose de polyvalent (pour être moins flou ). 


			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, sache que presque n'importe quel objo sera meilleur que ton 18-55 de base


On va dire que je considère le côté positif de la chose : Ca ne peut que s'améliorer en changeant d'optique. 
Qu'est ce que tu lui reproches à cet objo ? (ça me donnera une idée des critères de choix).


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

tout...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

sauf son prix !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2006)

Merci Alèm : j'y vois clair maintenant


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vous remarquez que dans le second cas, c'est un peu plus doux, moins agressif. On prend aussi moins le risque de surexposer le sujet.



J'utilise cela également... faute de mieux. Mais cela dépend pas mal du décor. Il y a tout de même une modification de la couleur qui varie suivant la peinture du plafond  




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Perso, y'a des fois, j'aime bien garder l'ambiance, ou plutôt "rendre" l'ambiance en faisant ce qui suit.
> 
> Je règle le mode flash sur le second rideau. But du jeu ? Dans le cas d'une vitesse lente (là, je suis à f4 et la vitesse est de 1/15e), le flash se déclenchera juste avant que ne se referme le second "rideau". Si le sujet bouge, ou le photographe, ben ça donne un joli petit filet (bon là c'est moche mais j'ai fait vite  ) qui évite un vilain flou. ON a l'impression que le mouvement précède le flash. Et moi j'ai l'impression de pas être dans mes explications



En te lisant, j'ai la réponse à ta question. Au deuxième rideau, le flou est derrière alors qu'il est devant au premier. C'est évident.


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Merci Alèm : j'y vois clair maintenant



Il y a de longs sujets très instructifs sur le sujet côté forum Photo.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> Pour mes yeux de débutant, la démonstration est sans appel : je délaisserai le déclenchement au second rideau pour l'éclairage indirect qui lui ne laisse pas de flou (ce que tu nommes pudiquement filet).
> En bref, je préfère la méthode de Paul sur la base de tes exemples
> 
> Merci



Ah ! j'oubliais un truc assez *important* : Le but du flash indirect, c'est de déboucher les ombres sans faire trop chier. De fait, pour éviter une image trop plate au départ (en évitant de devoir tout refaire sous photoshop  ), mieux vaut ne pas être trop sous-exposé avec le boîtier.

En gros, le top, c'est d'exposer comme si on n'avait pas de flash. On peut contourner un peu en "demandant" au flash de surexposer son éclair d'un ou deux diaphs (ça se règle sur le flash à vous de voir).

Sinon, mieux vaut passer au flash direct avec second rideau mais ça c'est mon avis  (Evidemment le rendu ne sera pas du tout le même, mais l'important c'est de rendre compte d'un moment donné, de son esprit, non ? )


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mars 2006)

'

Pour ce qui est du flash je m'en sers le moins possible mais j'ai commencé à prendre l'habitude de faire mes réglages comme si je n'allais pas l'utiliser (généralement en mode A priorité ouverture), et si je vois que c'est trop juste en vitesse je le sors (c'est un flash intégré), réglé à -3 (pour éviter de surexposer vu que je garde le même réglage d'exposition que s'il n'était pas là). Généralement le rendu me convient (du moins pour de la photo au flash...).

Bon sinon je vais devoir faire des photos d'un mariage (je voulais pas mais je suis obligé :mouais: ), va falloir déjà que j'achète de la pellicule. Je pensais prendre de la Fuji Reala 100 pour les extérieurs (s'il fait beau...) + un film 400 ou 800 couleur (Fuji H ou Z ?) pour les intérieurs + un film N&B dans les 400 histoire qu'il soit relativement tout terrain... Des conseils sur ces points précis ? Comment gérer le flash dans des lieux hostiles comme une église ? Bref, des conseils généraux à me donner ?  

'+


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

euh.. je n'ai pratiqué les photos de mariage qu'avec une Metz CL45...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Pour ce qui est du flash je m'en sers le moins possible mais j'ai commencé à prendre l'habitude de faire mes réglages comme si je n'allais pas l'utiliser (généralement en mode A priorité ouverture), et si je vois que c'est trop juste en vitesse je le sors (c'est un flash intégré), réglé à -3 (pour éviter de surexposer vu que je garde le même réglage d'exposition que s'il n'était pas là). Généralement le rendu me convient (du moins pour de la photo au flash...).
> 
> ...



Salut ! ravi de te revoir par là 

Pour le mariage :

:: pellicule ::
Fuji ? > tu prends de la Reala 200 pour l'extérieur, un peu de 400 et de la 800 pour l'Eglise.
Kodak ? > tape dans les séries NC (125, 400) et 800. C'est du très bon. Rendu plus saturé mais pas tant que ça (NC = natural color). 

:: Eglise ::
Evite le flash ! C'est rarement apprécié, et si c'est la première fois que tu couvres uin mariage (même si c'est des amis  ), tu vas vite avoir l'impression d'être un chien au milieu d'un jeu de quilles... en tout cas moi ça m'a fait ça  Alors le flash... aïe.

En revanche, n'hésite jamais à t'approcher pour les moments-clé ! je pense notamment au passage des alliances et à la signature : c'est ici qu'on va t'attendre. N'hésite pas à demander aux mariés de refaire le petit geste histoire de bien l'avoir.

:: Extérieur :: 
Voilà ! là tu peux sortir ton flash, mais ton flash intégré va pas être assez puissant pour les portraits. Mais si t'es gentil, j'ai un SB 24 à te prêter 

Y'a plein d'autres choses à dire mais demande-moi quoi sinon je vais passer des heures à écrire


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Fuji ? > tu prends de la Reala 200 pour l'extérieur, un peu de 400 et de la 800 pour l'Eglise.




merde, ils ont inventé la Reala 200 sans me le dire !!!   

je m'en vais vous écrire un mail furibond à Fujifilm france tiens.... _"Séveriiiiiiiiiiiiiiine, c'est quoi ce boooooooordel ?!!!"_


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> merde, ils ont inventé la Reala 200 sans me le dire !!!
> 
> je m'en vais vous écrire un mail furibond à Fujifilm france tiens.... _"Séveriiiiiiiiiiiiiiine, c'est quoi ce boooooooordel ?!!!"_



ouh là là la boulette à 500 balles


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ouh là là la boulette à 500 balles




note que ce serait une bonne manière d'avoir un rencard avec cette commerciale de chez Fuji...


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! ravi de te revoir par là


 
Héhé.  Disons que je vous survole.  



> :: pellicule ::
> Fuji ? > tu prends de la Reala 200 pour l'extérieur, un peu de 400 et de la 800 pour l'Eglise.


 
J'ai l'habitude de ces films là, essentiellement pour des concerts. Cependant j'ai peur que la superia soit un peu rude / pétante pour le rendu des visages (ça accentue les joues rouges ). J'ai cru comprendre que les films 400 H et 800 Z était plus adaptés pour ces conditions (c'est même précisé sur le site Fuji ), mais je ne les ai jamais testé... Bon et sinon pour le N&B je prends quoi ? Je connais juste la TriX mais j'ai peur que ça soit un peu trop rock'n roll. 



> Evite le flash ! C'est rarement apprécié, et si c'est la première fois que tu couvres uin mariage (même si c'est des amis  ), tu vas vite avoir l'impression d'être un chien au milieu d'un jeu de quilles... en tout cas moi ça m'a fait ça  Alors le flash... aïe.


 
J'aime pas le flash de toute façon.  J'ai des optiques lumineuses (zoom Tamron 28-75 2.8 et Nikon 50 1.8) donc je vais faire en sorte de l'éviter. Mais j'ai peur d'être obligé dans certains cas...



> En revanche, n'hésite jamais à t'approcher pour les moments-clé ! je pense notamment au passage des alliances et à la signature : c'est ici qu'on va t'attendre. N'hésite pas à demander aux mariés de refaire le petit geste histoire de bien l'avoir.


 
Yep j'y penserai. 



> :: Extérieur ::
> Voilà ! là tu peux sortir ton flash, mais ton flash intégré va pas être assez puissant pour les portraits. Mais si t'es gentil, j'ai un SB 24 à te prêter


 
Bah merci mais ça devrait aller, un pote aura un flash Sigma sous la main (Rémi sait lequel  ).



> Y'a plein d'autres choses à dire mais demande-moi quoi sinon je vais passer des heures à écrire


 
Oui mais je sais pas quoi demander.   Merci en tout cas !

'+


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

le flash est utile dans un mariage antoine : la robe de la mariée... après, faut savoir gérer son flash hein ! 

tu salues bien bas ce cher possesseur de flash sigma !   et salue Mouloud aussi au passage... dis lui qu'il me manque... 

ne salue pas le cousin de Bruel : il cause trop !


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'habitude de ces films là, essentiellement pour des concerts. Cependant j'ai peur que la superia soit un peu rude / pétante pour le rendu des visages (ça accentue les joues rouges ). J'ai cru comprendre que les films 400 H et 800 Z était plus adaptés pour ces conditions (c'est même précisé sur le site Fuji ), mais je ne les ai jamais testé...


Ok. Alors tente les films Kodak dont je te parle. T'auras un très bon rendu des tons chair. C'est important quand l'oncle Albert en sera à son 15ème rouge... 



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bon et sinon pour le N&B je prends quoi ? Je connais juste la TriX mais j'ai peur que ça soit un peu trop rock'n roll.


Non, la Tri-X c'est très bien. T'entends quoi, par Rock n roll ? Tu veux l'exposer à combien ?




			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas le flash de toute façon.  J'ai des optiques lumineuses (zoom Tamron 28-75 2.8 et Nikon 50 1.8) donc je vais faire en sorte de l'éviter. Mais j'ai peur d'être obligé dans certains cas...


OK. Je t'invite fortement à ne pas trop mélanger flash et pas flash, histoire de garder une constance dans les photos d'un même moment. Par exemple, évite d'avoir 20 images sans flash dans l'Eglise et tout d'un coup 5 au flash qui n'auraient plus rien à voir. A moins que ça ait un sens qui ne déséquilibre pas le reste. A voir.






			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bah merci mais ça devrait aller, un pote aura un flash Sigma sous la main (Rémi sait lequel  ).


Comme tu veux. Lequel ? Attention, la température des Sigma n'est pas géniale... Moi mon SB24, y dort un peu dans mes tiroirs et franchement tu sentiras la différence ! Tu pourras même le laisser en tout auto 

Alèm sait de quoi je parle, je pense 




			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je sais pas quoi demander.   Merci en tout cas !


ça viendra 

Ah tiens ! encore un petit conseil : Arrive en avance et repère tous les endroits dans l'Eglise où tu pourras faire des photos ! Je pense notamment à l'orgue. Arrange-toi pour pouvoir y monter au bon moment 




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le flash est utile dans un mariage antoine : la robe de la mariée... après, faut savoir gérer son flash hein !



Ah ! ça peut. Mais à l'Eglise, c'est juste histoire de ne pas être le ******* de service  D'autant que Gognol n'a pas l'air d'un as au flash vu qu'il ne l'utilise pas  ben oui cqfd 

A l'extérieur, ok pour le flash ! oui, la robe de la mariée en profitera, là


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

c'est sûr qu'en intérieur, ma CL 45 avec ses accessoires Lumiquest, ça modelait mieux la lumière qu'un cobra !


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr qu'en intérieur, ma CL 45 avec ses accessoires Lumiquest, ça modelait mieux la lumière qu'un cobra !



Oui bon c'est pas un concours de taille, hein...


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

oui, mais ça reste, après tout, une question de taille...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Alors tente les films Kodak dont je te parle. T'auras un très bon rendu des tons chair. C'est important quand l'oncle Albert en sera à son 15ème rouge...



Ok je vais voir alors...



> Non, la Tri-X c'est très bien. T'entends quoi, par Rock n roll ? Tu veux l'exposer à combien ?



Son fameux grain qui décape.  Si je l'utilise je jouerai pas avec le feu et l'exposerait raisonnablement à 400...



> OK. Je t'invite fortement à ne pas trop mélanger flash et pas flash, histoire de garder une constance dans les photos d'un même moment. Par exemple, évite d'avoir 20 images sans flash dans l'Eglise et tout d'un coup 5 au flash qui n'auraient plus rien à voir. A moins que ça ait un sens qui ne déséquilibre pas le reste. A voir.



Ok. Disons que pour les plans rapprochés je pense m'en passer, mais pour des plans d'ensemble genre entrée de l'église, j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir l'éviter... Je pensais faire comme d'habitude, ce que j'expliquais plus haut, ouvrir au maximum et flasher pas trop fort... Z'en pensez quoi ?



> Comme tu veux. Lequel ? Attention, la température des Sigma n'est pas géniale... Moi mon SB24, y dort un peu dans mes tiroirs et franchement tu sentiras la différence ! Tu pourras même le laisser en tout auto



Ben c'est gentil, je prends note et je verrais.  



> Ah tiens ! encore un petit conseil : Arrive en avance et repère tous les endroits dans l'Eglise où tu pourras faire des photos ! Je pense notamment à l'orgue. Arrange-toi pour pouvoir y monter au bon moment



Oui je tenterai des repérages... Si seulement c'était dans le coin ce serait déjà fait, mais hélas non... :hein: 



> D'autant que Gognol n'a pas l'air d'un as au flash vu qu'il ne l'utilise pas  ben oui cqfd



Toutafé.  Merci !

'+


----------



## alan.a (25 Mars 2006)

Pour les films (enfin ce que je connais):

Kodak 160 et 400 NC
Fuji NPS 160 ou la nouvelle 160 S (en 400 il y a la NPH ou la nouvelle H, mais je n'ai pas essayé)

Pour le flash, voici le conseil mon ancien prof de photos, plus il y a de lumière, plus tu flashes


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Son fameux grain qui décape.  Si je l'utilise je jouerai pas avec le feu et l'exposerait raisonnablement à 400...



>> ...et ça dépend du révélateur, aussi  Une 400 exposée à 320, développée dans un révélateur "calme" (de toute façon le rodinal n'est plus fabriqué...).



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Disons que pour les plans rapprochés je pense m'en passer, mais pour des plans d'ensemble genre entrée de l'église, j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir l'éviter... Je pensais faire comme d'habitude, ce que j'expliquais plus haut, ouvrir au maximum et flasher pas trop fort... Z'en pensez quoi ?



à mon avis c'est pas la meilleure solution et tu risques de (nombreuses et mauvaises) surprises.
Pour les plans éloignés, hum... Sauf à avoir un flash très puissant dirigé vers le plafond  qui est rarement à 2 m dans une église  , moi je ferais le contraire : flash uniquement pour du rapproché. Note que si tu ouvres trop ton diaph tu prends aussi le risque de cramer ton premier plan 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les films (enfin ce que je connais):
> 
> Kodak 160 et 400 NC
> Fuji NPS 160 ou la nouvelle 160 S (en 400 il y a la NPH ou la nouvelle H, mais je n'ai pas essayé)
> ...



Pour une fois qu'il est d'accord avec moua ce faux Normand 

Pour la Kodak et le flash... Crois-moi, ton flash te servira plus à l'extérieur qu'à l'intérieur.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour le flash, voici le conseil mon ancien prof de photos, plus il y a de lumière, plus tu flashes



En extérieur, tu flash " en directe" ou il faut utiliser un réflecteur. (style lumiquest) ?


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2006)

L'un ou l'autre, ça dépend si t'as un assistant ou pas, pour orienter les reflecteurs


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En extérieur, tu flash " en directe" ou il faut utiliser un réflecteur. (style lumiquest) ?



Tente les deux 

et si t'as un petit cousin dispo... :



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'un ou l'autre, ça dépend si t'as un assistant ou pas, pour orienter les reflecteurs


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En extérieur, tu flash " en directe" ou il faut utiliser un réflecteur. (style lumiquest) ?




perso, je lumiqueste... ou alors j'utilise un réflecteur métallique installé sur un cobra... avec une torche Metz, tu te préoccupes moins en reportage de l'orientation de la tête car la lumière est plus _veloutée_*... mais une tite "boite à lumière ballon ou lumiquest" est bien appréciable quand même...


sinon, technique matinparriste : le flash annulaire ! 

*faut que je m'en rachète une si je continue à causer comme ça...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'un ou l'autre, ça dépend si t'as un assistant ou pas, pour orienter les reflecteurs



ok, et question puissance du flash, je suppose qu'on temporise, qu'on diminue un peu la puissance.


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2006)

oui, c'est juste pour éviter d'avoir des contrastes trop forts. 
Mais je ne suis pas fort du tout en flash type cobra et en reportage.
Je refuse tjrs de couvrir les mariages pour des amis, je préfère faire des photos en OFF et leur offrir les tirages que j'aime ensuite.
En général les photos « Popaul style » vécues de l'intérieur plaisent bien car elles traduisent mieux l'ambiance de la fête.
Ma plus belle réussite est le mariage de mon frère, légèrement blindé de tunes, qui avait fait appel à deux photographes (avec la grosse artillerie en Blad, assistants etc.) et un caméraman reporter.
Je suis juste venu avec mon Rollei 35 et de la tri X et je suis content d'avoir montré un autre aspect de l'évènement, plus proche de ce que les invités ont vraiment vécu.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ok, et question puissance du flash, je suppose qu'on temporise, qu'on diminue un peu la puissance.



T'as quoi comme flash ? Tente le tout-auto, des fois c'est ce qui marche le mieux 

Mais le top, c'est de rester en manuel : tu cale ton appareil sur une vitesse, tu gères la portée du flash avec le diaph. Et tu vires le TTL du flash, tu cale sa puissance (1/4, 1/8...) et hop tu regardes sur ton lcd si c'est équilibré 

...je suis en train de comprendre enfin marche un flash : pour ça, le numérique est top ! On peut faire toutes sortes de tests.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'as quoi comme flash ?



Un Canon 580 EX.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un Canon 580 EX.



Oui ben ça va alors  Par contre fais gaffe si t'es fan d'indirect : tu vas vite foutre tes piles à plat... 

Surtout que les flashs canon ne sont pas connus pour être des foudres de guerre


----------



## SirDeck (26 Mars 2006)

c'est cool en cuisine en ce moment  
Ca manque un peu d'illustration , mais c'est déjà top.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est juste pour éviter d'avoir des contrastes trop forts.




Tu penses qu'en restant TTL avec -2 ou 3 IL sur le flash, ça passe en extérieur ?


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses qu'en restant TTL avec -2 ou 3 IL sur le flash, ça passe en extérieur ?



A priori non : le principe du TTL c'est de s'adapter à la lumière ambiante et franchement c'est souvent hasardeux... A la limite, cale plutôt ton flash à une certaine puissance (en manuel, donc) et gère ensuite avec diaph / vitesse 

MAis il y a des pros du flash qui pourraient donner de meilleures réponses que moi 

MxMac ?


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je refuse tjrs de couvrir les mariages pour des amis, je préfère faire des photos en OFF et leur offrir les tirages que j'aime ensuite.
> En général les photos « Popaul style » vécues de l'intérieur plaisent bien car elles traduisent mieux l'ambiance de la fête.
> Ma plus belle réussite est le mariage de mon frère, légèrement blindé de tunes, qui avait fait appel à deux photographes (avec la grosse artillerie en Blad, assistants etc.) et un caméraman reporter.
> Je suis juste venu avec mon Rollei 35 et de la tri X et je suis content d'avoir montré un autre aspect de l'évènement, plus proche de ce que les invités ont vraiment vécu.



J'aurais largement préféré, mais il a pas voulu... Il voulait pas de photographe pro... :hein: 

Bon pour ce qui est du flash je le redis, j'aime pas ça et je ferais tout pour m'en passer à l'intérieur. Ma question était simplement de savoir comme le régler si je suis obligé (en espérant ne pas l'être).  Pour l'extérieur si y'a trop de contrastes de lumière je crois que je l'utiliserais à faible puissance. En fait je pense que je vais faire comme je l'expliquais au début, comme j'en ai pris l'habitude, réglé à -2 ou -3, et je ferais mes photos en gérant essentiellement mon ouverture. Et pis si c'est loupé tant pis pour lui, il avait qu'à m'écouter. 

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.  

'+


----------



## alan.a (27 Mars 2006)

Pour le réglage du flash ... là je sais pas trop, je suis nul là dessus.
Tu peux tjrs t'en passer et faire les photos à l'ombre d'un arbre  mais faudra soigner l'arrière-plan.

Si tes amis ne voulaient pas de photographe « pro », et s'ils font appel à toi, c'est qu'ils aiment bien tes photos et qu'ils veulent aussi autre chose. Dans ce cas, fais comme tu le sens, sans te mettre la pression sur les traditionnelles photos prout prout, et non, je voulais dire posées


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Si tu veux deux trois infos sur le maniement du flash, tu peux me contacter par mp, il m'arrive d'avoir du temps ces jours-ci  Ou un autre


----------



## SirDeck (4 Avril 2006)

Je reprends ici un dialogue initié avec Olivier dans un autre post sur *Lightroom*.

Je rappelle que depuis quelques temps (CS je crois), il est possible d'importer des fichiers dans photoshop (PSD) en gardant la possibilité de les modifier par ailleurs. CS2 permet cela avec des fichiers RAW. Il devient même possible d'importer deux fois le même fichier RAW en lui appliquant des réglages raw différents qui peuvent ensuite être modifiés à loisir. 



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être alors, car cela fonctionne avec Camera RAW. Par exemple, tu ouvres une fois un RAW comme objet dynamique dans PSD après avoir appliqué des réglages dans Camera RAW. Tu dupliques le calque. Tu as deux objets dynamiques. Tu double-clique sur l'objet dupliqué, Camera RAW s'ouvre à nouveau et tu peux appliquer des réglages différents au même fichier RAW sans modifier ceux du premier objet dynamique. Il ne reste plus qu'à masquer et tu fais sortir les hautes lumières de manière assez fine, par exemple.



Le mode opératoire en détail. 
- Ouvrir un nouveau document dans PSD aux dimensions du fichier que vous souhaitez importer.
- Dans bridge sélectionner l'image raw et faire Menu Fichier : Importer : Dans photoshop.
- Camera Raw s'ouvre. Appliquez les réglages RAW qui vous conviennent (Si vous ne connaissez pas, 15 minutes dans l'aide seront du temps gagné) puis faite "Ouvrir"
- Dans PSD, valider l'import sur le nouveau calque (coche verte dans la barre d'option)
- Vous avez un objet dynamique. Ouvrir le contextuel sur ce libellé du calque et faites "Nouvel objet dynamique par copier".
- Vous avez un deuxième objet dynamique. Double cliquez sur ce calque. Camera Raw s'ouvre et vous pouvez appliquer un réglage raw différent au même fichier.

Je vous laisse imaginer la puissance du procédé. Par exemple un réglage pour privilégié les hautes lumières associées à un masque et hop ! Et cela peut être retouché ad vitam. On travaille dans PSD mais en gardant le lien avec le RAW inaltérable.

J'ai juste eu le temps de voir comment cela fonctionne et d'en rêver  si vous utilisez ce procédé, montrez-nous les résultats.


----------



## r0m1 (8 Avril 2006)

on m'a conseillé de poster cette question dans le forum, et comme je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet, j'espère que personne ne verra d'inconvénient à ce que je détourne très légèrement ce sujet cuisine   

Donc ma question est: 
pour afficher mes photos sur le forum, j'utilise image shack, cependant, certaines photos sont refusées au motif qu'elles pèsent trop lourds (plus de 1024 k) peut-on réduire le poids de ces photos sans pour autant trop altérer leur résolution pour enfin pouvoir les poster?

voili voilou, je pense que c'est une question peut etre un peu naïve, mais je vous promet que j'essaie d'assimiler rapidement, ce qui n'est pas facile car je pars de très loin que ce soit en informatique, comme en photo


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> on m'a conseillé de poster cette question dans le forum, et comme je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet, j'espère que personne ne verra d'inconvénient à ce que je détourne très légèrement ce sujet cuisine
> 
> Donc ma question est:
> pour afficher mes photos sur le forum, j'utilise image shack, cependant, certaines photos sont refusées au motif qu'elles pèsent trop lourds (plus de 1024 k) peut-on réduire le poids de ces photos sans pour autant trop altérer leur résolution pour enfin pouvoir les poster?
> ...



Qui dit optimisation pour le web dit altération plus ou moins importante de la qualité.
Si tu as Photoshop, tu peux optimiser de façon assez fine, si tu n'as qu'Aperçu, tu enregistres ton image sous en choisissant le niveau de compression(meilleure qualité=poids plus important - moindre qualité=poids moindre).


----------



## esope (9 Avril 2006)

eh mon frère t'as qu'a me demandé et je t'explique volontiers  :rateau: ... Ceci dit la dernière fois j'ai voulu te l'expliquer mais tu m'as dit "plus tard" :hein: ... (enfin on régleras ça entre nous quand tu auras lu ce message...   )


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Qui dit optimisation pour le web dit altération plus ou moins importante de la qualité.
> Si tu as Photoshop, tu peux optimiser de façon assez fine, si tu n'as qu'Aperçu, tu enregistres ton image sous en choisissant le niveau de compression(meilleure qualité=poids plus important - moindre qualité=poids moindre).




SmallImage optimise très bien pour le web. Non seulement il permet de réduire les dimensions de l'image et de définir son taux de compression mais en plus il permet de supprimer tout un tas d'infos superflues (icône, EXIF, IPTC...)


----------



## r0m1 (9 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais sur l'instant essayer ces techniques. 

... quant à toi frangin, pas de problème pour qu'on règle ça plus tard


----------



## Craquounette (17 Avril 2006)

Hello...

Je ne sais si ma question à vraiment ça place ici, mais bon c'est quand même "technique" même si c'est pratique 

Vous nettoyez avec quoi et comment vos objectifs, vos filtres ? Les miens mériteraient un bon coup de débarbouillage mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre donc vos conseils et vos expériences sont les bienvenus


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello...
> 
> Je ne sais si ma question à vraiment ça place ici, mais bon c'est quand même "technique" même si c'est pratique
> 
> Vous nettoyez avec quoi et comment vos objectifs, vos filtres ? Les miens mériteraient un bon coup de débarbouillage mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre donc vos conseils et vos expériences sont les bienvenus



Je dépoussière à la bombe d'air sec. Je protège avec un filtre. Je nettoie les "tâches" sur le filtre avec des pochettes nettoyantes PHOT de Cokin en ce moment. Il m'est arrivé d'utiliser de la microfibre Scotch Brit aussi    

Avant de frotter avec quoique ce soit, il est très important de bien dépoussiérer. Un grain de sable et quoique tu utilises pour frotter... :afraid: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2006)

Voilà, j'aimerais savoir un peu quelles peuvent être les différentes techniques de traitement de fichiers raw pour obtenir des photos N/B :
- shooter directement en N/B pour les appareils qui le peuvent ?
- traiter le fichier raw directement en N/B ?
- traiter le fihcier raw en couleur, l'enregistrer sous un format Tiff ou jpeg, puis passer en N/B sous toshop ?
- sous toshop, passer en N/B via mode/niveaux de gris" ou mélangeur de couches/monochrome
- ou autre ....?

Je profite d'un message de Sydney :



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> hep !
> noir et blanc =mélangeur de couche /monochrome sous photoshop...
> pour retrouver la triX?
> couche rouge 25
> ...



voila, si vous avez quelques recettes a faire partager, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'aimerais savoir un peu quelles peuvent être les différentes techniques de traitement de fichiers raw pour obtenir des photos N/B :
> - shooter directement en N/B pour les appareils qui le peuvent ?
> - traiter le fichier raw directement en N/B ?
> - traiter le fihcier raw en couleur, l'enregistrer sous un format Tiff ou jpeg, puis passer en N/B sous toshop ?
> ...



Ce que peut faire ton Appareil photo numérique (APN) à partir du RAW, tu peux le faire aussi... Mais à partir du RAW, tu peux faire aussi autrement que ce que te propose ton appareil. De toute façon le RAW est toujours à préférer : tu as toutes les informations possibles. La conversion qu'en fait l'APN est forcément destructrice (comme toute conversion d'ailleurs).

Basculer en noir et blanc au moment de la conversion est très probablement souhaitable. Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais théoriquement, c'est souhaitable. Je m'explique. La conversion du RAW consiste en deux grands processus : le basculement d'un gamma 1 (répartition linéaire de la luminosité) à un gamma autour de 2,2 (répartition logarithmique de la luminosité correspondant à la vue humaine) et ce que l'on nomme le dématriçage. Cette dernière phase n'existe pas pour les fichiers bruts provenant de certains capteurs (Fovéon X3 qui équipent les Sigma). Mais il est probable que vous ayez un CCD ou un CMOS. Dans ce cas, il faut savoir que le capteur ne voit qu'en niveau de gris. Mais certains photosites du capteur sont filtrés rouges, d'autres Bleu et beaucoup plus en vert. Dans le fichier brut on a donc que des informations en niveau de gris avec, pour chaque photosites, la couleur associée. Bon, c'est un peu complexe, mais c'est pour dire que les CMOS et CCD sont avant tout des capteurs de luminosité. C'est lors de la conversion du fichier brut que les trois couches RVB sont construites : c'est le dématriçage. On se doute bien que, pour le noir et blanc, la possibilité de jouer dès cette phase sur les informations RVB soient essentielles.

La conversion du gamma, ou le dessous de l'iceberg. La première phase de la conversion mérite sans doute également que l'on en parle. Le capteur génère un gamma linéaire. Un photosite, ce n'est pas subtil. Pour lui, 2000 photons, c'est deux fois plus lumineux que 1000 photons. Oui, mais pour l'homme, c'est n'est pas du tout le cas. Les sens humains ont une sensibilité logarithmique. Retracez une courbe logarithmique pour comprendre. Lors de la conversion du brut, il y a un basculement du Gamma 1 au Gamma 2,2. Il y a donc une forte compression des hautes lumières et un étirement des basses lumières. Attention, la courbe que vous voyez sur le dos de votre appareil est celle du jpeg dans l'espace colorimétrique que vous avez choisi (Adobe RVB ou SRVB), même si vous n'utilisez que le mode RAW. Ce n'est pas celle du brut, qu'on ne peut pas voir. Mais au fait, quel rapport avec le Noir et Blanc. Il me semble que la richesse des détails de luminance est essentielle en Noir et Blanc. Donc, l'exposition lors de la prise de photo devrait être particulièrement soignée, pour récupérer le plus d'information (remarquez que ça vaut aussi pour la couleur). Donc, il est préférable de surexposé un chouille plutôt que de sous-exposer. On a tendance à sous exposer vu que le CMOS ou CCD peut vite Brûler les hautes lumières. C'est une erreur. bien sûr il ne faut pas Brûler. Mais l'image sur le dos se présentera comme surex. Mais tant que ce n'est pas brûlé sur les trois couleur, c'est bon. Et du coup, lors de la conversion, on a sous la main le maximum d'information. Cela permet donc de récupérer un fourmillement de détails dans les ombres ce qui intéresse souvent les amateurs de noir et blanc  .

Mais bon, tout ça, c'est de la théorie. Je ne fais pas de noir et blanc. Pour la surexposition légère (caler la courbe à droite sur le dos de l'APN), j'ai essayé sur la couleur et c'est top. Mais la prise de vue est délicate car on prend plus de risque de Brûler. J'utilise Camera RAW et il permet de tout récupérer tant que les couleurs ne sont pas brûlées toutes les trois (il se base sur celles qui restent pour créer les détails de haute lumière).

Génération de N&B à partir du brut dans Camera RAW : 
Réglage : saturation au mini (tu passes en niveaut de gris)
Etalonner : tu bidouilles les couleurs. un exemple de contraste vert : ton foncé=0 ; teinte rouge=+17 ; saturation rouge+100 ; teinte verte=-100 ; saturation vert-100 ; teinte bleu=+7 ; saturation bleu+31.



Pour le basculement en noir et blanc dans photoshop, une solution élégante et surtout très souple ici
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3551265&postcount=5

Bon, c'est de la cuisine du dimanche là


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

Autre recette pour ceux qui n'utilises pas de raw. Je parle donc pour des photos en jpeg. Mais ça doit marcher en raw (?)

On peut aussi choisir sur quelle couche (Rouge, Vert ou bleu) on souhaites basculer en niveau de gris. Pour cela on test en ouvrant la fenêtre couche et en cliquant sur une des couches. Cette manipulation montre alors trois versions différentes de la photo en Noir et Blanc. On choisit celle qui nous semble la meilleure. Et puis on bascule en niveau de gris.
Cette technique utilisée sur une photo couleur sans dominante n'est pas très subtile. Mais elle le devient pour les photos où une dominante de couleur ne peut être rattrappé et où celle ci ne permet pas de lire l'image : quand l'arrière plan et le premier plan se confonde (exemple : photo de concert où la lumière rouge "bave", ou alors photo de fôret où notre oeil a du mal à distinguer les différents arbres ...).

Par cette technique j'ai rattrapé pas mal d'images. Même certaine qui était sous ou sur exposée légèrement et qui ne donnait rien en couleurs. 

Genre celle ci qui en couleur était fade : trop de vert, l'oeil s'égare.


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2006)

La recette vous branche ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

et c'est pas des maquettes ? vraiment ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2006)

Non un photographe ( américain , je crois ) toute son oeuvre est " miniaturise " style les legos ca porte un nom ca mais je me rappele plus ... Grace a Photoshop


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas des maquettes ? vraiment ?



Peu de gens le savent....mais la plus belle invention de l'homme, c'est Photoshop©


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Toujours l'Espagne vers Grenade.



Ohhh, du Miklos Gaál 



			
				GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Peu de gens le savent....mais la plus belle invention de l'homme, c'est Photoshop©



Ou une bonne bascule à la chambre  (c'est comme ça que procède Miklos)
Mais le résultat est très similaire et l'effet tjrs aussi étonnant


----------



## r0m1 (11 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Toujours l'Espagne vers Grenade.





			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh, du Miklos Gaál
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comment procède-t-on pour avoir ce genre de résultat ? j'aimerais bien m'y essayer


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> La recette vous branche ?


Ah bah ouais et pas qu'un peu 
Balance nous ça dans le thread "coté cuisine"


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Comment procède-t-on pour avoir ce genre de résultat ? j'aimerais bien m'y essayer





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah ouais et pas qu'un peu
> Balance nous ça dans le thread "coté cuisine"



Avec photoshop c'est juste le filtre flou d'objectif

Avec la méthode ancienne, c'est un simple bascule d'un corps avant de la chambre.

Je détaille plus dans côté cuisine ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avec photoshop c'est juste le filtre flou d'objectif


J'ai jamais réussi a tirer quoi que ce soit de propre de ce filtre. Ou bien il me floute toute l'image ou bien rien. J'arrive pas a avoir l'effet de GroDan (un sorte de vignetage flou).
Tu utilise quoi comme réglages?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avec la méthode ancienne, c'est un simple bascule d'un corps avant de la chambre.


 
C'est la loi de Scheimpflug : on choisit son plan de netteté grâce à la bascule mais ça peut être compliqué. En ce qui concerne photoshop, on peut sélection la partie que l'on veut flouter, est ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## esope (12 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est la loi de Scheimpflug : on choisit son plan de netteté grâce à la bascule mais ça peut être compliqué. En ce qui concerne photoshop, on peut sélection la partie que l'on veut flouter, est ce que je me trompe ?



Non c'est ça, de plus dans le dernier SVM mac ils ont fait un tutorial sur deux pages entière pour montrer cet effet... 

En fait il faut sélectionner un premier plan et un dernier plan puis les flouter avec le filtre flou gaussien en faisant attention aux élèments qui pourrait se trouver dans le champs de netteté mais qui serait flou (lampadaire par exemple)... Puis un petit jeu avec les niveaux pour donner des couleurs un peu bizzares et des aberrations au niveau du contraste et le tour est joué...  
 (pour ceux qui veulent lire l'article de SVM contactez moi par MP et on s'arrange   )

Ceci dit ça ne donnera jamais exactement le même effet que Miklos Gaál, et à mon avis tout l'intérêt de ce truc c'est de le pratiquer à la chambre car photoshop...  :sleep:


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

Tu dois procéder en plusieurs temps.

1 - Choisir une photo






2 - Dans l'onglet couche, tu ajoutes une couche alpha






3 - Dans cette couche, tu fais un dégradé (tu peux afficher la couche par-dessus l'image pour mieux voir






4 - Tu ouvres le filtre






5 - tu lui demandes de se baser sur la couche Alpha et tu t'amuses avec les curseurs (tu peux inverser si tu n'arrives pas avec les premiers réglages)






6- et voilà






7 - En travaillant plus précisément la couche alpha, tu peux étager très précisément ton flou.
C'est la qualité de la couche alpha qui donne toute la qualité au résultat.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois procéder en plusieurs temps.


 
ça à l'air plutôt simple, je vais essayer.
Merci


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est la loi de Scheimpflug : on choisit son plan de netteté grâce à la bascule mais ça peut être compliqué. En ce qui concerne photoshop, on peut sélection la partie que l'on veut flouter, est ce que je me trompe ?



Attention, la règle de Scheimpflug ne concerne pas ce cas mais au contraire ceux où il faut une profondeur de champs absolue (par la rencontre en un même point des plans du capteur, du plan optique et du plan du sujet).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Attention, la règle de Scheimpflug ne concerne pas ce cas mais au contraire ceux où il faut une profondeur de champs absolue (par la rencontre en un même point des plans du capteur, du plan optique et du plan du sujet).


 
La profondeur absolue (champ de profondeur) concerne le diaphrame et la mise au point (mollete de mise au point fine : netteté sur le plan arrière, flèche sur zéro, netteté sur le plan avant puis grâce à cette même mollette la flèche t'indiques alors le diaphragme a utilisé pour avoir la profondeur de champ choisit).

Scheimpflug nous permet de choisir un plan de netteté dans notre image mais pas une profondeur. Pour avoir tout net faut faire les deux. 

Tu confonds "plan de netteté" et "profondeur de champ" et ceci parce que je me suis mal exprimée


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

là, ça fait scolaire.

un  petit wikipedia et voilà


----------



## ikiki (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais réussi a tirer quoi que ce soit de propre de ce filtre. Ou bien il me floute toute l'image ou bien rien. J'arrive pas a avoir l'effet de GroDan (un sorte de vignetage flou).
> Tu utilise quoi comme réglages?


 

Pourquoi toshop???
Avec iPhoto, utilisation du flou + un triturage intempestif des niveaux on s'en approche  ... je posterai un essai dès que j'aurai le temps 



_Quoi c'est naz iPhoto???_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> là, ça fait scolaire.
> 
> un petit wikipedia et voilà


 
complétons donc : http://www.art-logic.info/annecy/Profondeur-de-champs-mise-au-point


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois procéder en plusieurs temps....
> ...
> ...C'est la qualité de la couche alpha qui donne toute la qualité au résultat.



Alors là je dis Monsieur!


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2006)

argh je sens que le portfolio va déborder de photos floues


----------



## r0m1 (12 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> autres que celles de mamy tu veux dire



oh c'est pas sport ça


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Scheimpflug nous permet de choisir un plan de netteté dans notre image mais pas une profondeur. Pour avoir tout net faut faire les deux.
> 
> Tu confonds "plan de netteté" et "profondeur de champ" et ceci parce que je me suis mal exprimée



Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais je maintiens que le Scheimpflug n'a pas grand chose à voir avec cet effet. (à moins que tu considères que la moindre bascule soit un Scheimpflug en puissance)



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> là, ça fait scolaire.



C'est peut être l'endroit le plus approprié pour être scolaire, non ?



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> complétons donc : http://www.art-logic.info/annecy/Profondeur-de-champs-mise-au-point



Continuons 

(j'adore l'adéquation entre le titre de l'article et son contenu )


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mai 2006)

Alan :     

Tu n'aurais pas un truc dans photoshop pour faire le contraire     
Genre tu as raté ton calcul de distance hyperfocale et l'infini est flou   Photoshop et hop, ça pique partout ! Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais je maintiens que le Scheimpflug n'a pas grand chose à voir avec cet effet. (à moins que tu considères que la moindre bascule soit un Scheimpflug en puissance)


 
On peut faire une bascule sans scheimpflug mais je ne vois pas à quoi cela peut servir.
Scheimpflug comprend : bascule du corps avant, bascule du corps arrière (donc bascules horizontales) et les deux bascules verticales, ainsi que les double bascule.
Ce n'est pas seulement moi qui considère la moindre bascule comme un scheimpflug en puissance, mais tous nos professeurs et notre référentiel pour le CAP.

De plus la chambre est munie de mollette de bascule grâce à monsieur scheimpflug.

Pour avoir un plan net et du flou avant ce plan et an arrière de ce plan net, je maintiens que c'est scheimpflug, même si le plan est plutôt vertical, non perpendiculaire à l'horizontal voire complètement dévié : d'où l'armada de bascules comprise dans scheimpflug
J'étais en cours quand j'ai répondu au premier post et d'autres avec moi était d'accord, c'était donc une réponse collective .... :rateau:   

Mais pour que l'on se comprenne, il faudrait qu'on soit devant une chambre noire car ça se trouve notre désaccord est du à un problème mots.


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire une bascule sans scheimpflug mais je ne vois pas à quoi cela peut servir.



A ça  (et à sortir des règles)




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour que l'on se comprenne, il faudrait qu'on soit devant une chambre noire car ça se trouve notre désaccord est du à un problème mots.



Oui c'est juste, et ça serait aussi bcp plus simple !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ca déchire cet effet de flou d'objectif
> 
> modération : ça doit être trop compliqué à comprendre je pense...
> 
> Cliquez sur l'image pour en voir d'autres (quand on commence on arrive plus a s'arreter  )



je m'y essaye aussi ...
filtre flou de l'objectif dans toshop ...faut pas trop forcer ,quand meme...


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)

Ouch ça me donne mal a la tête  c'est assez intéressant comme effet, reste a savoir bien l'appliquer histoire de ne pas gâcher la photo.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

un détail...


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)

Voila, la je trouve que l'effet est bien utilisé ! Ca me fait un peu penser a une maquette tient


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Ouch ça me donne mal a la tête  c'est assez intéressant comme effet, reste a savoir bien l'appliquer histoire de ne pas gâcher la photo.




ouai C assez chelou...

faudrait savoir!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> reste a savoir bien l'appliquer histoire de ne pas gâcher la photo.


Bah déja faut pas bosser sur l'original et apres ben tu pousse les potards a fond dans tous les sens et tu regarde ce que ca donne. Apres tu fais pareil avec "balance des couleurs", "teinte saturation" et "luminosité contraste" et hop!


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2006)

Sur certaines images, l'effet est surprenant ! (Yvos avait raison...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

C'est justement une façon de fabriquer un effet argentique avec du numérique (je parle des bridges et des apn qui sont en autofocus). J'aime le numérique mais il a tendance à rendre tout net. Même avec la fonction macro on ne peut faire la netteté sur une brindille... J'ai appris quelque chose, je suis contente d'avoir découvert le "côté cuisine"


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un détail...



On voit bien qu'il faudrait un sacré boulot sur le masque utilisé pour reproduire quelque chose de totalement réaliste.
Par exemple ici, il faudrait bien distinguer le premier plan (découpe des cactus et roche) de la marina. Le premier plan devrait être totalement flou( ce n'est pas le cas à gauche) et bien plus flou que la marina. De même les bâtiments qui montent devraient être découpés de l'arrière-plan. Par exemple, le haut du clocher devrait être aussi net que le bas.

Mais ce qui est marrant, c'est que l'illusion fonctionne tout de même


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement une façon de fabriquer un effet argentique avec du numérique (je parle des bridges et des apn qui sont en autofocus). J'aime le numérique mais il a tendance à rendre tout net. Même avec la fonction macro on ne peut faire la netteté sur une brindille... J'ai appris quelque chose, je suis contente d'avoir découvert le "côté cuisine"



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le fait de débrailler l'autofocus changerait quelque chose au flou de profondeur :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le fait de débrailler l'autofocus changerait quelque chose au flou de profondeur :mouais:



Parce que l'autofocus se perd si ce que tu désires net est trop petit ou plutôt trop fin : une brindille en premier plan, il ne la trouvera pas et il faut débrayer. Surout si cette brindille est de la même densité/contraste que le fond que tu veux flou ... Il fera plutôt l'inverse le fond net et la brindille floue, ce qui est agaçant quand tu ne peux pas débrayer .


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le numérique mais il a tendance à rendre tout net.



Ah bon? :mouais: 






Réalisée sans trucage...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? :mouais:
> Réalisée sans trucage...



ça dépend des circonstances  
ta fleur est assez grosse pour être détecté par l'autofocus.

Je vois que vous avez tous décidé de m'aider à réviser . Bientôt les exams, j'ai l'air nerveuse ?


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend des circonstances
> ta fleur est assez grosse pour être détecté par l'autofocus.
> 
> Je vois que vous avez tous décidé de m'aider à réviser . Bientôt les exams, j'ai l'air nerveuse ?



L'autofocus il fait le point à un endroit donné. D'ailleurs, lorsque je suis en manuel, dès que je règle le point et que le point correspond au collimateur utilisé par l'autofocus, il s'allume. quel rapport avec le flou ?

Une petite démo directe sortie de dérawtisation avec juste un renforcement et un encadrement : 




Il est pas beau mon flou sur mon numérique  

D'ailleurs au sujet du flou. Dans le filtre flou d'objectif de PSD, il simule le diaphragme. Le rayon, ok. Mais qu'elle est l'influence du nombre de lames, de leurs courbures ? Je veux dire, en vrai.


Si on peut t'aider à réviser


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt les exams, j'ai l'air nerveuse ?



Courage  

Pour la netteté, ce n'est pas le type de photo (numérique / argentique) qui compte, mais la taille du capteur ou du film.
Il se trouve juste que la grande majorité des numériques ont des petits capteurs.


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs au sujet du flou. Dans le filtre flou d'objectif de PSD, il simule le diaphragme. Le rayon, ok. Mais qu'elle est l'influence du nombre de lames, de leurs courbures ? Je veux dire, en vrai.



Ca une influence (la rondeur du diaph) mais c'est pour les adorateurs du bokeh qui ont un oeil très exercé.
En gros, plus le diaph est rond, plus l'étagement du flou est délicat et subtil.


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? :mouais:
> 
> Réalisée sans trucage...



idem :style: flou "naturel"


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem :style: flou "naturel"




Cessez de parler technique, et sortez un peu pour prendre des photos !


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

tiens, t'es pas mort ?


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Courage
> 
> Pour la netteté, ce n'est pas le type de photo (numérique / argentique) qui compte, mais la taille du capteur ou du film.
> Il se trouve juste que la grande majorité des numériques ont des petits capteurs.



Je comprends là que sur un petit capteur comme le mien, tu auras moins de flou prononcé car  la partie de l'image qui le contient est coupée, contrairement au Plein format. C'est ça ?


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca une influence (la rondeur du diaph) mais c'est pour les adorateurs du bokeh qui ont un oeil très exercé.
> En gros, plus le diaph est rond, plus l'étagement du flou est délicat et subtil.



Donc plus tu as de lame, plus le cercle est rond et plus tu as un beau flou. C'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> L'autofocus il fait le point à un endroit donné. D'ailleurs, lorsque je suis en manuel, dès que je règle le point et que le point correspond au collimateur utilisé par l'autofocus, il s'allume. quel rapport avec le flou ?
> Une petite démo directe sortie de dérawtisation avec juste un renforcement et un encadrement



Oui mais une fleur est plus gros qu'une brindille toute petite et toute fine (un brin d'herbe) la corolle de ta fleur a quand même de la surface (à moins que tu es cadré hyper large par rapport à ton recadrage) et puis le jaune par rapport au fond vert aide l'autofocus (contre exemple : un seul brun d'herbe sur fond d'herbe, un petit caillou parmis d'autres petits cailloux, l'autofocus prendra un ensemble, certes petits mais pas minuscule). Je chipotte et tire par les cheveux mais je parle de situation extrême car mon appareil n'a pas d'autofocus débrayable, et je me suis rendue compte des limites de l'autofocus et des possibilitéés illimitées de notre oeil/cerveau et donc d'un objectif manuel. Donc merci photoshop .



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut t'aider à réviser



Ben réviser toute seule, c'est bof :mouais: 

Et puis là au moins, c'est du concret ...



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Courage



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem :style: flou "naturel"



Avec quel appareil (reflex ou bridge) ? Autofocus ou mise au point manuelle ?


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Avec quel appareil (reflex ou bridge) ? Autofocus ou mise au point manuelle ?



reflex et mise au point auto


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends là que sur un petit capteur comme le mien, tu auras moins de flou prononcé car  la partie de l'image qui le contient est coupée, contrairement au Plein format. C'est ça ?



Non, pas vraiment, car l'optique est calculée en fonction de la taille du capteur (pour simplifier). Je ne saurai pas vraiment pas te l'expliquer (je suis pas fort en formules optiques), mais c'est ainsi. 
Sur ce sujet precis (mais pas seulement) entre un 24 x 36 et un 4x5", il y a un monde !!! (et le 24x36 est déjà un « gros » capteur pour le monde numérique)



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Donc plus tu as de lame, plus le cercle est rond et plus tu as un beau flou. C'est ça ?



Il me semble, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas vraiment, car l'optique est calculée en fonction de la taille du capteur (pour simplifier). Je ne saurai pas vraiment pas te l'expliquer (je suis pas fort en formules optiques), mais c'est ainsi.
> Sur ce sujet precis (mais pas seulement) entre un 24 x 36 et un 4x5", il y a un monde !!! (et le 24x36 est déjà un « gros » capteur)



ah je repnds en route merci pour l'occasion  

Comment calculer la focale "normale" (c'est à dire dont l'angle de champ se rapproche de l'oeil humain) d'un format argentique (24x36, 6x6 ...) ou numérique (20X13 mm, 24x16 mm ...) ?

Et ben facile en fait : elle correspond à la diagonale du format. Merci Pythagore.

On dit que le 50 mm correspond au format 24x36 car : diagonale (au carré) = côté (au carré) + autre côté (au carré)

24 mm (au carré) + 36 mm (au carré) = 43, 26 mm (au carré)

donc diagonale = environ 50 mm

Comme je n'arrive pas à trouver le chiffre "carré" et que alem trouve mes explications trop scolaire  : un petit lien : http://frp.parisv.com/faqA.html


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

En dehors du côté ludique c'est vachement puissant ce filtre "flou d'objectif".

En faisant une selection propre et en utilisant 2 couches alpha différentes (une pour chaque statue) voilà ce qu'on peut obtenir:

Avant:





Apres:





Et encore c'est du vite fait..


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais une fleur est plus gros qu'une brindille toute petite et toute fine (un brin d'herbe) la corolle de ta fleur a quand même de la surface (à moins que tu es cadré hyper large par rapport à ton recadrage) et puis le jaune par rapport au fond vert aide l'autofocus (contre exemple : un seul brun d'herbe sur fond d'herbe, un petit caillou parmis d'autres petits cailloux, l'autofocus prendra un ensemble, certes petits mais pas minuscule). Je chipotte et tire par les cheveux mais je parle de situation extrême car mon appareil n'a pas d'autofocus débrayable, et je me suis rendue compte des limites de l'autofocus et des possibilitéés illimitées de notre oeil/cerveau et donc d'un objectif manuel. Donc merci photoshop .
> 
> Merci



Ce n'est pas recadré, c'est encadré. Donc toute la surface est là.
J'ai le sentiment que l'on ne parle pas de la même chose. L'autofocus, il fait la mise au point. Le flou avant et après le point, cela dépend du diaphragme et de la focale.
Concernant l'autofocus, la présence des collimateurs sur les réflexes laisse une sacrée liberté. Honnêtement, je n'utilise que le central. Je fais le point où je veux et je cadre ensuite. Mon problème d'autofocus n'est pas la taille de l'objet sur lequel je fais le point, mais la matière. Sur certaines matières, mon autofocus perd complètement les pédales. Je dois alors trouver une matière mieux adaptée à une distance identique ou... basculer en manuel.


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas vraiment, car l'optique est calculée en fonction de la taille du capteur (pour simplifier). Je ne saurai pas vraiment pas te l'expliquer (je suis pas fort en formules optiques), mais c'est ainsi.



Oui, mais mois j'utilise des optiques compatibles plein format sur mon 350D...


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En dehors du côté ludique c'est vachement puissant ce filtre "flou d'objectif".
> 
> En faisant une selection propre et en utilisant 2 couches alpha différentes (une pour chaque statue) voilà ce qu'on peut obtenir:
> 
> ...



Ce qui ne doit pas être évident c'est de mixer un masque de protection et celui proposé par Alan. Avec ça tu pourrais "protéger" tes clochers dans ta série Nice maquettes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Le flou avant et après le point, cela dépend du diaphragme et de la focale.



oups, j'ai oublié de préciser les conditions

Je me trouvait dans le cas où je suis en diaphragme ouvert et à focale courte, donc sans zoomer, et à quelques centimètres de la brindille (donc en macro). J'ai du mal à mettre au point, l'autofocus perd les pédales et j'ai beau me contorsionner .... 

J'ai un bridge et non un reflex. Autofocus non débrayable, il faut que je fasse avec. 

Une question, la mesure spot ou matricielle n'est elle dédiée qu'à la mesure de l'exposition ou permet elle aussi d'affiner sa mise au point par autofocus ?


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> oups, j'ai oublié de préciser les conditions
> 
> Je me trouvait dans le cas où je suis en diaphragme ouvert et à focale courte, donc sans zoomer, et à quelques centimètres de la brindille (donc en macro). J'ai du mal à mettre au point, l'autofocus perd les pédales et j'ai beau me contorsionner ....
> 
> ...



Pour moi, la mesure spot ou matricielle ne concerne que l'exposition.
en ce qui concerne ton problème, je reconnais que lorsque je veux aller au plus proche, je débraille l'autofocus, je règle manuellement au plus proche et je fais le net en bougeant par rapport au sujet.

Mais tout cela n'a rien à voir avec le numérique. Il s'agit de problèmes d'autofocus...


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

D'ailleurs, concernant la mise au point en manuel, le stigmomètre de mon vieux Minolta me manque ; surtout lorsqu'il fait sombre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout cela n'a rien à voir avec le numérique. Il s'agit de problèmes d'autofocus...



Personnellement mes argentiques sont de vieux coucous, l'autofocus je l'ai découvert avec le numérique


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, concernant la mise au point en manuel, le stigmomètre de mon vieux Minolta me manque ; surtout lorsqu'il fait sombre



La solution ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne doit pas être évident c'est de mixer un masque de protection et celui proposé par Alan. Avec ça tu pourrais "protéger" tes clochers dans ta série Nice maquettes.



En fait c'est pas compliqué: il suffit de créer la couche alpha et le dégradé comme expliqué par alan puis de choisir la zone qui doit etre nette. En selectionnant la couche alpha on utilise la pipette pour échantillonner le niveau de gris de la zone en question. Il ne reste plus qu'a peindre sur la couche alpha avec cette nuance de gris toutes les zones qu'on souhaite rendre nette (en plus de celles que l'auraient été sans cette manipulation)

Exemple avec ce château






Si on utilise simplement le dégradé la tour est obligatoirement floue.
je souhaitais donc que la tour soit dans la meme zone de netteté que la base du chateau.
J'ai donc échantillonné la nuance de gris de la base du chateau dans la couche alpha et j'ai repeint la chateau avec cette nuance (toujours sur la couche alpha):





Résultat: la tour est nette:


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas compliqué: il suffit de créer la couche alpha et le dégradé comme expliqué par alan puis de choisir la zone qui doit etre nette. En selectionnant la couche alpha on utilise la pipette pour échantillonner le niveau de gris de la zone en question. Il ne reste plus qu'a peindre sur la couche alpha avec cette nuance de gris toutes les zones qu'on souhaite rendre nette (en plus de celles que l'auraient été sans cette manipulation)



Excellent  Pour aller plus loin on peut utiliser des gris différents pour des zones à des distances différentes et donc détaillés précisément les flous suivant la distance. Trop fort.

Je voyais bien dans la presse des photos (des portraits particulièrement) avec une simulation de flou optique. Là, on tient la recette.


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La solution ?



C'en est une. C'est vrai que sur mon canon, il n'y a pas. Mais lorsque j'ai le temps, je devrais penser à vérifier le net en zoomant à fond sur l'aperçu et de corriger si besoin. Je n'ai pas encore l'habitude du numérique.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Excellent  Pour aller plus loin on peut utiliser des gris différents pour des zones à des distances différentes et donc détaillés précisément les flous suivant la distance.


Ben ça c'est ce que fait le dégradé sur la couche alpha


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça c'est ce que fait le dégradé sur la couche alpha



Oui mais tu ne suis pas les décrochés. Sur une photo de lac salé tout va bien  Mais en général tu as un premier plan qui n'occupe pas forcément que le bas de l'image etc.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu ne suis pas les décrochés. Sur une photo de lac salé tout va bien  Mais en général tu as un premier plan qui n'occupe pas forcément que le bas de l'image etc.



Ben effectivement le principe c'est que a chaque plan correspond une nuance de gris. 

A toi! Montre nous ce que tu arrive a faire maintenant!


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben effectivement le principe c'est que a chaque plan correspond une nuance de gris.
> 
> A toi! Montre nous ce que tu arrive a faire maintenant!









Bon le détourage n'est pas parfait...


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas compliqué: il suffit de créer la couche alpha et le dégradé (...)



Ahhh, en vla un ti'gars qui n'en veut !!!

C'est la qualité de la couche alpha qui détermine toute la qualité du filtre et jpmiss a trouvé les astuces.
Ceux qui ont du mal (je ne citerai pas de nom  ) peuvent donc contacter jpmiss par ichat , c'est désormais lui qui va assurer le SAV du flou d'objectif


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Bon le détourage n'est pas parfait...



Génial! 

alan: je te dois tout


----------



## esope (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, concernant la mise au point en manuel, le stigmomètre de mon vieux Minolta me manque ; surtout lorsqu'il fait sombre



On peut en monter un sur le 350D, toutes les infos *ICI*
J'ai aussi trouvé d'autres articles le concernant sur Google. Apparement c'est facile à monter soi-même et fiable il faut juste être méticuleux...

Edyth me dit que j'ai oublié de vous félicité pour vos flous respectifs...


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> On peut en monter un sur le 350D, toutes les infos *ICI*
> J'ai aussi trouvé d'autres articles le concernant sur Google. Apparement c'est facile à monter soi-même et fiable il faut juste être méticuleux...
> 
> Edyth me dit que j'ai oublié de vous félicité pour vos flous respectifs...



 on trouve tout sur internet. Là on perd les collimateurs du coup.

Canon propose d'autres verres mais uniquement pour les 1 et 5D. Je ne pensais pas que des verres étaient disponibles pour les 350D.

Merci


----------



## esope (13 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> on trouve tout sur internet. Là on perd les collimateurs du coup.



une astuce consiste à reprendre les collimateurs au crayon à papier sur le nouveau verre de visée. ceci dit avec un stigomètre tu choisis le collimateur central tout le temps et si t'as besoin tu fait le point et tu "décadres" après...


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> une astuce consiste à reprendre les collimateurs au crayon à papier sur le nouveau verre de visée. ceci dit avec un stigomètre tu choisis le collimateur central tout le temps et si t'as besoin tu fait le point et tu "décadres" après...




C'est mon usage majeur actuel. Mais c'est vrai que parfois, je change de collimateur pour le faire correspondre au point que je veux net dans l'image. C'est particulièrement vrai lorsque ce point bouge (AI servo).


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

Salut les cuistots.

J'aime bien cette photo mais quelque chose cloche. Quelqu'un aurait il des conseils pour l'améliorer sous Photoshop par exemple ?


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Salut les cuistots.
> 
> J'aime bien cette photo mais quelque chose cloche. Quelqu'un aurait il des conseils pour l'améliorer sous Photoshop par exemple ?



moi je proposerais un truc tout con comme ça:



En N&B, avec un petit recadrage plus serré sur elle pour la mettre en valeur et éliminé la bande blanche sur le côté; et un jeu avec les niveau pour faire "revenir" un peu de matière dans les zones trop bouchées et faire un peu plus apparaître l'arrière plan...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

Merci Esope, mais je ne comprends pas comment agir sur les niveaux pour faire ressortir l'arrière plan sans assombrir le visage (comme sur ta photo). Qu'est ce que tu as fait dans les niveaux et est ce sous photoshop ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Merci Esope, mais je ne comprends pas comment agir sur les niveaux pour faire ressortir l'arrière plan sans assombrir le visage (comme sur ta photo). Qu'est ce que tu as fait dans les niveaux et est ce sous photoshop ?



Je ne sais pas si c'est comme ça qu'Esope a fait, mais tu peux utiliser deux calques de réglage Luminosité/Contraste, un par plan et tu utilises le masque de fusion associé à chaque calque pour que le réglage n'agisse que sur une partie de l'image.


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

Tu crées un nouveau calque mélangeur de couche pour le N&B, puis tu sélectionnes l'arrière plan, ensuite contour progressif à 30 pixels/ nouveau calque de réglage/ niveaux. Tu tritouille les curseurs comme tu sens que ça rend bien et tu valides. Et ainsi de suite pour toutes les parties que tu souhaites reprendre, ce qui te permet de revenir sur l'une d'elle à tout moment. Une fois que cette opération est terminée tu fais un nouveau calque de règlage (sur toute ta photo) luminosité/contraste et tu réajuste le tout à ta convenance et à la rigueur tu paux repasser aussi par les niveaux de ton image en général pour éviter les pics de luminosité.
Le tout sur photoshop évidement...  Ce n'est peut-être pas la façon la plus rapide mais n'ayant appris l'utilisation de photoshop et de ses subtilités que par moi-même je dois avoir quelques lacunes point de vue technique.:rose:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

Merci à vous  deux. Je vais m'exercer.

Esope merci pour la précision.



			
				Esope a dit:
			
		

> moi je proposerais un truc tout con comme ça:



Je dois être tout con


----------



## macmarco (14 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Salut les cuistots.
> 
> J'aime bien cette photo mais quelque chose cloche. Quelqu'un aurait il des conseils pour l'améliorer sous Photoshop par exemple ?
> 
> ​




En fait, je la verrais bien comme ça :





Si tu veux, voici le psd(zip, téléchargement direct).
J'ai pas recadré, mais j'aurais pu.


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être tout con



me fais pas dire des trucs que j'ai pas dit    , c'est juste que des fois y faut pas se prendre la tête à des trucs super compliqués et simplement essayer ...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

Je voulais dire que c'était pas si simple pour tout le monde.

@MacMarco : Très joli. Je viens de l'envoyer au modèle. Une petite préférence pour celui d'Esope 

Dans les deux cas, l'image initiale s'efface à côté de celles-ci, rien à redire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2006)

J'arrive un peu en retard 

Une proposition tout de même


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

Mais non : il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire 

Euh.. Ca fait pas ressortr un peu de bruit là ? je trouve qu'il y a du grain sur le visage (pour moi le plus important) non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2006)

Ok  J'ai diminué un peu la netteté


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

C'est mieux, dommage que tu n'aies pas laissé les deux pour voir l'amélioration 

Edit: Si je me résume je dirais après reflexion :

1/ Qu'il faut faire disparaître le fond complètement inutile. (==>MacMarco©)

2/ Que quitte à le faire disparaître autant qu'il soit moins flashy, plus gris, ça distrait l'oeil *limite ça agresse*

3/ Je ne pense pas qu'il faille recadrer trop, parce qu'on perd dans l'expression du modèle : elle regarde vers le bas et ça apporte de ne pas cadrer trop serré sur le visage.

4/ Je vais m'acheter un bouquin sur Photoshop.
Rdv dans 20 ans


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux, dommage que tu n'aies pas laissé les deux pour voir l'amélioration



Un peu plus de netteté et pas mal de contraste font ressortir le halo de lumière dans ses cheveux. Il fait écho à son rire  Je n'ai pas laissé la première version parce que l'image n'est pas allégée  Pour la voir, il te suffit d'appliquer le filtre plus net une seule fois et tu la retrouves


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2006)

Comme j'aime le risque je te fais une autre proposition  :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2006)

Et comme je te donne raison


----------



## GroDan (17 Mai 2006)

Choisir ou composer une image comprenant 3 plans.
-1
Ouvrir l'image, ici avec PhotoshopElements, selectionner le lasso polygonal avec un contour progressif de 50 pixels.Définisser ce qui correspond à votre zone de netteté......Faites un calque par copier.








-2
Revenir sur le calque d'arriére-plan (l'image d'origine), avec l'outil rectangle définisser la zone d'arriére-plan.







-3
Revenir sur le calque d'arriére-plan (l'image d'origine), avec l'outil rectangle définisser la zone d'avant- plan en incluant la zone de netteté (celle défini par le calque 1.








-4
Eteindre l'image d'arriére plan (le calque d'origine) et selectionner le calque 2, appliquer lui un flou gaussien de 5.








-5
Selectionner le calque 3, appliquer lui un flou gaussien de 6. Les différences de valeur de flou entre le premier plan et l'arriére plan peuvent contribuer à l'illusion.









-6
Pomme-L, niveaux, descendre les noirs et monter les blancs ! 









-7
Accentuation, régler la couleur,Saturation monter autour de 50. A vous de voir !







-8
Fusionner les calques visible et enregistrer votre image...


Et voilà, vous pouvez maintenant faire des 2x3 métres contrecollé sur aluminium et exposer dans une "foire" d'art contemporain ou devenir le photographe du Pentagone.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mai 2006)

Il me semble que l'illusion est moins bonne que si tu utilises la méthode proposée par Alan : Flou d'objectif sur couche dégradée. En effet, ton flou est continu au lieu d'être progressif depuis le point de focal.
Si des plans ne correspondent pas à l'horizontalité une modification du masque devient nécessaire comme l'a montré jpmiss *ici*

Si des plans sont très éloignés il est possible d'aller plus loin encore comme ici : 






Le bas de l'image est traité comme jpmiss : une couche dégradée avec une retouche sur les murs pour que la maison reste bien dans le même plan. On voit bien la progression du flou vers le net. Par contre, le ciel est totalement à l'infini. Le flou d'objectif n'a donc pas été traité avec une couche en dégradé.


----------



## Melounette (17 Mai 2006)

Boui mais ça marche pas du tout là, la méthode maquette. 
SirDeck>Je ne comprends strictement rien à la méthode de JPMiss, c'est quoi les étapes ? bouhouhouh, j'suis perdue, ça fait 2 heures que j'essaie. 
GroDan>Alors je suis larguée à partir de l'étape 6 : tu fais les blancs, les noirs, la saturation tout ça sur lequel ?  Tu fusionnes avant ? Et pis c'est pas simple de sélectionner, quand je fais la fusion, j'ai plein de petites traces de damiers gris et blancs, quand c'est pas carrément une barre au milieu.:hein: 

Ouiiiiin, help meeeeee, pliiiize ! \o/


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2006)

Le plus simple pour commencer c'est la méthode d'alan.a


----------



## Melounette (17 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple pour commencer c'est la méthode d'alan.a


Ah yes ! Je comprends mieux. Ca plus ta méthode, ça me donne du courage pour m'y recoller. Bon bin si je fais un truc pas trop moche, je vous le mets.
Merci m'sieur JPMiss.


----------



## GroDan (18 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> GroDan>Alors je suis larguée à partir de l'étape 6 : tu fais les blancs, les noirs, la saturation tout ça sur lequel ?  Tu fusionnes avant ? Et pis c'est pas simple de sélectionner, quand je fais la fusion, j'ai plein de petites traces de damiers gris et blancs, quand c'est pas carrément une barre au milieu.:hein:
> 
> Ouiiiiin, help meeeeee, pliiiize ! \o/



Lorsque l'on à terminer ces trois calques, on fusionne les calques visibles et on opére une modification des valeurs et de la saturation.
Si tu as des traces de damiers, c'est que tes zones n'ont pas étés correctement définis !

Bonne chance !


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on à terminer ces trois calques, on fusionne les calques visibles et on opére une modification des valeurs et de la saturation.
> Si tu as des traces de damiers, c'est que tes zones n'ont pas étés correctement définis !
> 
> Bonne chance !


Oui ça y est c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais j'avais pas pris la bonne photo pour essayer la méthode aussi. Et pis j'étais un petit peu pressée, mais en prenant plus de temps et de minutie, ça marche. 
Par contre, faut vraiment avoir une photo "paysage", c'est à dire avec un premier plan, l'objet ou la zone à "miniaturiser", et un horizon. Un peu comme un grand angle quoi. Vous me direz c'est évident, mais euh...ça ne l'était pas pour moi , je voulais miniaturiser une maison dans une petite ruelle de Paris, il n'y avait pas ces 3 zones biens définies à la base, et ça ne l'a pas fait du tout. Mais alors du tout.
Merci en tout cas. J'essaie les 2 méthodes, et pour l'instant, je suis un peu plus convaincue pas la méthode de alan.a et JP Miss, mais rien n'est joué.\o/


----------



## canardo (19 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple pour commencer c'est la méthode d'alan.a



et comme ca, ca marche aussi ? :rateau: 






bon, c'est mon tout premier test.. faut encore que je bosse mais en tout cas merci alan.a et jpmiss


----------



## ikiki (30 Mai 2006)

'soir 

Bon bah voilà : je commence à m'intéresser au post traitement, et ne voulant pas faire du boulot dans le vent, j'aimerai aborder les profils colorimétriques.
J'ai déjà eu une explication zen mais j'avoue encore mouliner dans la choucroute... :mouais: :hein: :rose:

Je vais pitèt raconter des côôônneries mais voilà comment je perçois les choses :

- ya un profil dans l'APN : réglé sur celui d'adobe (celui qui a le plus large panel de couleur apparemment)

- un autre pour l'écran : donc là il faudrait une sonde pour le calibrer, ou, comme j'ai vu sur je ne sais plus quel site, demander un étalon papier afin de faire un réglage manuel le plus proche possible (coûte cher une sonde ...)

- et un autre dans le logiciel qui permettra de retoucher les photos

Et à la fin, la photo elle a quel profil?

J'utilise iphoto pour gérer mes tofs, ça me convient bien, mais dans les préférences on peut choisir "insérer un profil colorsync"... faut le cocher ou pas?


Si vous pouviez m'éclairer et me dire quels méthodes, réglages ou bidouilles vous employez...


----------



## SirDeck (30 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir
> 
> Bon bah voilà : je commence à m'intéresser au post traitement, et ne voulant pas faire du boulot dans le vent, j'aimerai aborder les profils colorimétriques.
> J'ai déjà eu une explication zen mais j'avoue encore mouliner dans la choucroute... :mouais: :hein: :rose:
> ...



Je ne suis pas pro ikiki. Mais voilà un peu ce que j'en sais de mémoire.
Il faut voir le profil comme un interprète. À l'acquisition (un scan par exemple) le profil du scanner dit un peu dans quelle langue le fichier a été créé. Pour l'afficher sur l'écran, il faut traduire de la langue du scan vers la langue de l'écran... Les pros nous diront si la métaphore est bonne.

Le plus important : la calibration de l'écran. Bah oui. On fait tout notre travail dessus, nos corrections colorimétriques etc. Pour cela, une sonde externe est le mieux. Elle va permettre de produire un profil idéal pour l'écran. Le profil intègre ce que l'écran est capable d'afficher en terme de luminosité et de couleur. Heureusement, tous les écrans ne sont pas limités au profil Srvb qui est le plus petit dénominateur commun (il y a beaucoup de pertes  ) 
Concernant l'appareil, ces comme le scan, il a un profil. Si tu travailles en jpg, je te conseille de travailler en Adobe RVB plutôt qu'en SRVB. Tu as plus d'infos et tu peux donc retravailler plus largement les photos avant de voir les dégâts (il y a toujours perte d'info lorsque l'on travaille une image). Le Mac se chargera de "traduire" en SRVB si cela devient nécessaire. Mais attention, Contrairement au scan dans lequel la lumière est stable, en photo, la lumière varie et donc le profil est souvent "faux" il faut donc retoucher les couleurs (point blanc au moins).
Si tu travailles en RAW (ce que je te conseille pour pouvoir "développer" tes photos) alors il n'y a pas de profil standard intégré au fichier RAW. Chaque fichier RAW est "typé" suivant l'APN, du coup le logiciel de dérawtisation utilise un profil différent pour chaque appareil. Mais encore une fois, cela est limité car le profil est conçu pour un certain type d'éclairage. Si on veut obtenir exactement les couleurs photographiées, alors il faut calibrer l'ensemble Boîtier/Objectif/Éclairage. Tu shoot une mire du genre Gretag-Macbeth ColorChecker dans l'éclairage cible. Tu sais à quelle couleur correspond chaque case de la mire et tu dois faire correspondre au plus proche. Dans le logiciel que j'utilise (Caméra RAW) il y a un espace dédié à ça.

Le plus simple pour commencer est de travailler en Adobe RVB 98 et de convertir en SRVB par la suite. Mais tout cela ne sert pas à grand-chose tant que le rendu des couleurs de ton écran n'est pas fiable.

En me relisant, je ne suis pas sûr d'être très clair. Alan, à l'aide  !
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'utilise le format Raw au niveau de l'appareil. Je sous-expose systématiquement d'un cran (regarde la doc de ton appareil). Cela me permet de garder des détails dans les blancs (de ne pas brûler les blancs). Je récupère au développement du RAW en poussant l'exposition. Il me semble que cela sature un peu plus les couleurs également.
> 
> ...




Je retombe sur ce message après un boulage... Et voilà que je me rends compte que je fais l'inverse maintenant.   
 Je surexpose toujours à la limite du brûlé. Le résultat est incontestablement supérieur : beaucoup plus de détail dans les basses lumières, pas de perte réellement perceptible dans les hautes (sauf si on brûle vraiment les trois couches), beaucoup moins de bruit de couleur ou de luminance. En RAW, c'est vraiment mieux de surexposer.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

Faudrait savoir!


----------



## SirDeck (7 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait savoir!



Je résume ce que j'en sais maintenant que j'ai un peu pratiqué le numérique : 

Ci l'appareil est en mode JPEG, il fait la Dérawtisation tout seul dans le profil configuré (SRVB ou Adobe RVB chez canon). L'image que tu obtiens est déjà en Gamma 2.2 et si tu n'as pas d'infos dans les hautes lumières, c'est foutu. Donc, il faut vraiment éviter de brûler. Il est souvent conseillé de sous-exposer. Aujourd'hui j'ai des doutes sur ce conseil. Je ne travaille pas en JPEG mais ci c'est votre cas, braquettez un bon coup sur une scène et vérifiez sur chaque expo les bases et les hautes lumières. Je parie que sur les clichés sous-ex vous aurez du bruit de couleur dans les sombre et du bruit de luminance dans les hautes lumières.

Ci l'appareil est en mode RAW il est préférable de surexposer. La marge de manuvre est beaucoup plus confortable lors de la dérawtisation. Les hautes lumières ne sont pas moins bonnes et les basses lumières fourmillent de détails sans bruits. J'ai découvert ça en étudiant le fonctionnement du capteur et de la dérawtisation en théorie et je l'ai vérifié dans la pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> L'image que tu obtiens est déjà en Gamma 2.2 et si tu n'as pas d'infos dans les hautes lumières, c'est foutu.


Je sais ce qu'est le gamma en argentique mais là ça va pas du tout, la valeur 2.2 ne correspond à rien.... bref kezako ?


Pour le bruit il vaut mieux mettre des boulquies ... 
ça dépend aussi de la sensibilité avec laquelle tu travailles.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je sais ce qu'est le gamma en argentique mais là ça va pas du tout, la valeur 2.2 ne correspond à rien.... bref kezako ?
> 
> 
> Pour le bruit il vaut mieux mettre des boulquies ...
> ça dépend aussi de la sensibilité avec laquelle tu travailles.




Bah c'est un truc très important en photo numérique ! La Dérawtisation c'est surtout le basculement du Gamma 1 au Gamma 2,2. Il y a également le dématriçage, qui n'a rien à voir et qui n'est pas toujours nécessaire (fuji).

Pour commencer, tu peux jeter un il là :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correction_gamma


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juillet 2006)

Hello!

Retour de vacances avec une 'tite question... 

J'ai un objectif Sigma Apo-Macro 70-300. Je l'utilisais sur mon argentique sans aucun problème. Maintenant, j'ai un Canon 350D. J'ai un souci de mise au point lorsque je suis à 300. Plusieurs fois de suite, il ne m'a pas été possible de mettre au point. Vous pensez que puisse venir de quoi ? 

Est-ce que le fait d'avoir passé sur du numérique (avec le facteur 1.6) pourrait provoquer ça ? (mon objectif a été envoyé chez Sigma pour un service et un "up date" pour le numérique...)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairées


----------



## esope (24 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Retour de vacances avec une 'tite question...
> 
> ...



j'ai le m&#234;me objectif sur le m&#234;me appareil et le mien aussi patine quelque foismais je pense que &#231;a vient de la motorisation de l'objo...
T'as plus qu'&#224; faire comme moi dans ce cas la MAP manuelle


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus qu'à faire comme moi dans ce cas la MAP manuelle


 
Je le fais déjà souvent  Les autofocus patinent pas mal je trouve avec Canon...
Mais plusieurs fois de suite il m'a été impossible de faire une MAP manuelle à 300 :hein:  Bah c'est pas bien grave juste un peu embêtant... Je vais peut-être aller faire un tour chez l'ophtalmo, peut-être que c'est moi qui ne suis pas nette


----------



## esope (24 Juillet 2006)

je sais pas si c'est pas plutôt la faute à sigma sur ce coup là. Mais bon le rapport qualité/prix de cet objectif est quand même très bon...

Sinon le tour chez l'ophtalmo c'est peyt-être une bonne idée


----------



## SirDeck (24 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je le fais déjà souvent  Les autofocus patinent pas mal je trouve avec Canon...
> Mais plusieurs fois de suite il m'a été impossible de faire une MAP manuelle à 300 :hein:  Bah c'est pas bien grave juste un peu embêtant... Je vais peut-être aller faire un tour chez l'ophtalmo, peut-être que c'est moi qui ne suis pas nette



C'est vrai que mon Tamron patine parfois un peu. Cela n'arrive pas avec mon Canon 70-200... en tout cas pas pour l'instant.
Lorsque cela t'arrive, essaye d'utiliser une zone dont la texture est plus marquée. Par exemple, pour un portrait, utilise les cheveux pour faire le point.


----------



## SirDeck (30 Juillet 2006)

Je reprend ici un message pour répondre à cette question 



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je résume ce que j'en sais maintenant que j'ai un peu pratiqué le numérique :
> 
> Ci l'appareil est en mode JPEG, il fait la Dérawtisation tout seul dans le profil configuré (SRVB ou Adobe RVB chez canon). L'image que tu obtiens est déjà en Gamma 2.2 et si tu n'as pas d'infos dans les hautes lumières, c'est foutu. Donc, il faut vraiment éviter de brûler. Il est souvent conseillé de sous-exposer. Aujourd'hui j'ai des doutes sur ce conseil. Je ne travaille pas en JPEG mais ci c'est votre cas, braquettez un bon coup sur une scène et vérifiez sur chaque expo les bases et les hautes lumières. Je parie que sur les clichés sous-ex vous aurez du bruit de couleur dans les sombre et du bruit de luminance dans les hautes lumières.
> 
> Ci l'appareil est en mode RAW il est préférable de surexposer. La marge de manuvre est beaucoup plus confortable lors de la dérawtisation. Les hautes lumières ne sont pas moins bonnes et les basses lumières fourmillent de détails sans bruits. J'ai découvert ça en étudiant le fonctionnement du capteur et de la dérawtisation en théorie et je l'ai vérifié dans la pratique.



Une tentative d'explication (je rappelle que je ne suis pas pro.)
Cela provient du fait que le capteur génère une image en gamma 1 : pour lui, 400 photons c'est 2 fois moins lumineux que 800 photons. Mais les sens humains, comme la vision, ont une sensibilité logarithmique : 2 fois plus de photons, c'est à peine perceptible à l'il.
L'image générée par le capteur doit donc être adaptée à l'il humain, c'est le passage du Gamma 1 au Gamma 2.2, processus fondamental de la dérawtisation. Les hautes lumières sont compressées et les basses étirées. Il y a donc une perte de détails dans ces dernières. Si tu sous-exposes, tu étires encore plus les basses lumières !!!. Au contraire, si tu viens frôler le brûlé, tu touches le meilleur. Je ne connais pas les autres dérawtiseurs, mais Camera Raw récupère bien le brûlé tant qu'une couche n'est pas atteinte. Le risque est donc limité. Quoi quil en soit, dès que le sujet s'y prête, il est fortement recommandé de braquetter.

Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de prendre, avec un pied, une scène dont la plage d'exposition ne recouvre pas toutes les possibilités du capteur (la courbe laisse du vide à gauche ou à droite ou les deux). Faire un cliché avec la courbe à gauche et un avec la courbe bien à droite. On tire les deux images afin d'obtenir un rendu voisin. Là, on passe en 100% ou en 200% et on va comparer les basses et les hautes lumières.

Pour finir, je rappelle que ce que l'on voit sur le dos de l'appareil lorsque l'on tire en RAW est le jpeg dans le profil colorimétrique choisi sur le boîtier. C'est la même chose pour la courbe. Aussi, il ne s'agit que d'une approximation, Le RAW étant dans un autre profil et, bien évidemment, dans un autre Gamma.
Il n'est donc pas rare de voir des zones signalées comme brûlées sur le dos alors que rien n'est brûlé sur le raw. je fais des rimes


----------



## SirDeck (31 Juillet 2006)

Je me rends compte que comme ça, c'est théorique. Pour bien se rendre compte de ce que l'on rate en n'utilisant pas le RAW un chouille surexposé, une illustration est nécessaire.

Je prendrais un exemple à la mode : le Bokeh.

J'ai choisi une scène banale sur la gouttière de ma location de vacances 
J'ai attendu que la lumière soit douce afin d'être certain que le capteur puisse largement encaisser les différents niveaux lumineux (on voit sur les premières courbes qu'il y a du vide d'un côté ou de l'autre).
Le capteur est celui du Canon 350D, soit l'entrée de gamme reflex de la marque.
L'objectif dessus est un bijou : Canon 70-200 f/4 L. Il permet d'obtenir de très beau Bokeh (flou de fond). Mais on verra justement ici qu'on peut obtenir des choses bien différentes suivant l'exposition.
Je prends trois clichés :  sous-ex d'1/3, sans correction, et sur-ex. de 2. Voici les courbes qui sont en gros ce que le dos de l'appareil aurait indiqué : 










Après dérawtisation (La correction de bruit de lumière et de couleur ainsi que le renforcement sont inactifs pour la démonstration) on obtient des choses approchantes:




















Mais si on passe en 100%, on voit très vite de grosses différences, ici, au niveau du bokeh :











Ca tue hein ? :rateau: :rateau: 

On note que la sous-exposition est légère pour ne pas sortir des possibilités du capteur. Cela est dû au fait que la scène étant claire, une exposition sans correction lors de la prise de vue donne une image sous-ex. D'où une sur-exposition de 2 crans pour obtenir une image à la limite du brûlé. Pour obtenir un bokeh encore plus lisse, j'aurais pu essayer de brûler franchement une couche (ce qui exige le passage en manuel, pour ceux qui n'avait pas compris à quoi servait cette fonction    )


----------



## ikiki (8 Août 2006)

Salut à tous! 
Une petite remontée de fil car j'ai besoin de quelques conseils.

On me demande d'être photographe à un mariage...
Jusqu'à présent je n'ai été que photographe de second plan, là je serai "l'officiel" :king:  

Je pense que ça sera une bonne expérience, avec liberté totale de mouvement pour une fois, mais attention, il ne faut pas se chier!!! :mouais:   
Alors avez vous quelques conseils et sages paroles à prodiguer?

Le cadrage je sais faire à peu près, la composition : improvisation... Y a des incontournables? Des trucs auxquels faire 'achement gaffe?

Pour le flash je n'ai juqu'à maintenant utilisé que celui du D70 (et encore je ne l'utilise quasiment jamais, z'aime pas ça... :rose: ), mais il me faudra certainement investir dans un cobra, pour mieux déboucher les zones d'ombres, mais ça il va falloir que j'apprenne à m'en servir...  

Et je shootes tout en RAW j'imagine, on sait jamais...


Bien à vous


----------



## SirDeck (8 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> Une petite remontée de fil car j'ai besoin de quelques conseils.
> 
> On me demande d'être photographe à un mariage...



Avant le mariage : la préparation des mariées (l'habillage de la mariée entre autre)

Dans l'église : 
L'entrée de la mariée
échange des vux
des Alliances
Signature

Repère les lieux avant (fond, vitraux, éclairage)

À la sortie de l'église au soleil... Comme dirait Alan "plus il y a de la lumière, plus tu flashes" (tu peux laisser des ombres plus fortes si tu vises le noir et blanc)

Trouve un endroit à l'ombre la veille pour la séance de photos. Si besoin, prévois des réflecteurs (des draps blanc peuvent faire l'affaire). Là tu contrôles tout, c'est une séance. N'hésite pas à déclencher lors de la mise ne place des protagonistes et lorsque c'est terminé. Les personnes sont plus naturelles et on peut attraper un bon clicher. Utilise les enfants...
Fais des essais avec des compères la veille pour bien régler le décore et vérifier tes réglages.

Traditionnellement il faut faire le tour des tables. S'il y en a beaucoup, prend des notes pour ne pas en oublier une.

Le flash cobra te sera indispensable. Fouille sur le forum pour ce qui est de son utilisation et entraîne-toi. Je te conseille de l'utiliser avec un réflecteur ou décentré. C'est cette deuxième solution que j'utilise. Je le relie avec un câble synchro TTL et le dirige à bout de bras pour avoir des ombres plus "naturelles".

Pour le RAW, oui, si tu as un bon clicher tu peux l'exploiter à fond et si tu as une super-photo mais que l'exposition est ratée, c'est beaucoup plus facile à rattraper à partir du RAW. Mais pense à avoir de l'espace disque pour décharger.

Enfin, si tu te trouves un petit assistant, c'est bien pratique.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

A ne pas oublier :
- Batteries charg&#233;es &#224; bloc. 
- carte m&#233;moire en quantit&#233;.


----------



## Lastrada (8 Août 2006)

Et ton boitier. N'oublies pas ton boitier, c'est indispensable pour la r&#233;ussite de ton entreprise.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, si tu te trouves un petit assistant, c'est bien pratique.


 
Tu fais ça pour des amis ou c'est payé ?


----------



## imimi (8 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, si tu te trouves un petit assistant, c'est bien pratique.


C'est c'laaaaa ouiii... 
T'en a des drôles d'idées toi alors ! 




@ mon kiki d'amour : J'te vois v'nir toi.  Et c'est nan direct ! Naméo !  
J'veux bien jouer les mariées mais pas les portes-draps 
Enfin si j'ai un pourcentage, on peut négocier hein... 





Edit : coquilles, âges et crustacés...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Avant le mariage : la pr&#233;paration des mari&#233;es (l'habillage de la mari&#233;e entre autre)



Et le d&#233;shabillage peut aussi &#234;tre sympa  

PS pour imimi :VENGEANCE t'avais qu'&#224; me filer l'adresse de ton coiffeur


----------



## ikiki (8 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ça pour des amis ou c'est payé ?



En fait c'est pour des amis d'amis, et donc rémunéré...

Je viens de mater les prix des flashs, 200 euros pour un correct semble un minimum...
Pas possible d'utiliser uniquement celui du d70?

Merci SirDeck pour tes conseils  
Pour le détail des photos, je verrai avec les futurs mariés.

Au niveau technique, sur quel point faut-il prendre le plus de précautions?
Quelles sont les recettes qui marchent à tous les coups, ou les standards?


----------



## GroDan (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A ne pas oublier :
> - Batteries chargées à bloc.
> - carte mémoire en quantité.



des piles pour le flash ! Trop c'est mieux que pas assez !

et des chiffons pour pas que tes mariés ne repartent avec le luc tout crawa ! Des chiffons propres !

tu peux prévoir aussi un peigne et un petit miroir....ça rassure les filles.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pour des amis d'amis, et donc r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233;...
> 
> Je viens de mater les prix des flashs, 200 euros pour un correct semble un minimum...
> Pas possible d'utiliser uniquement celui du d70?
> ...


N'oublie pas les photos de groupes !
A voir avec les mari&#233;s o&#249; avec les gens sur place, &#231;a se trouve ils vont te demander ou tu les verras se prendre en photo et tu peux leur proposer. 

Le truc c'est que lors des mariages, tu a une qunzaine de personnes qui prennent des photos en m&#234;me temps que toi alors il faut savoir s'imposer gentiment (g&#233;n&#233;ralement les mairies sont des mouchoirs de poches et ta 10 personnes derri&#232;re le maire :mouais:, tu leurs explique que les photos tu les fais pour les mari&#233;s ...)

Je suppose qu'il va y avoir un cocktail avec les gens qui n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; invit&#233;s &#224; la mairie mais qui passent boire un coup : c'est LE moment pour faire les photos naturelles car le reste du temps tu n'aura en fait pas le temps ! Et c'est l&#224; que les gosses se mettent &#224; jouer mais passent pas trop de temps sur les gosses.

La journ&#233;e va passer vite mais tu auras aussi beaaucoup de moment calme o&#249; tu n'aura rien &#224; faire.

Lors de l'habillage : ils sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement tout le temps en retard mais c'est le moment pour faire des "mises en sc&#232;ne". Y'a toute la famille, la grand m&#232;re, la maman ect ils sont stress&#233;s alors il faut d&#233;conner avec eux pour les d&#233;tendre (tu es une v&#233;ritable nounou pour eux !)

Ensuite je suppose : photos de couples quand ils sont habill&#233;s. 
Choisir un coin, le mieux c'est qu'il ait un superbe jardin pour ne pas perdre de temps. 
Mais il ne faut pas r&#234;ver , il faut un coin &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la mairie si possible (ou de l'&#233;glise, l'&#233;tape suivante quoi). 

La mairie : super classique (les signatures quite &#224; doubler tes photos). Le sourire quand ils disent oui, une vue g&#233;n&#233;rale de la salle avec les invit&#233;s. Plus si tu as le temps, leurs mains qui s'&#233;treignent d'angoisse ect ...

L'&#233;glise : alors l&#224; tu as le temps ! Mais il faut s'ins&#233;rer entre les discours du cur&#233; (le grand chef) parce que tes coups de flash peuvent le g&#234;ner. Et puis vois avec lui si tu as le droit d'aller sur l'estrade d'o&#249; il parle. Les ALLIANCES &#224; ne pas manquer. L'entr&#233;e des mari&#233;s au bras de leur parent (attention c'est un contre jour, si tu mets pas le flash c'est inexploitable)

Enfin le cocktail : g&#233;n&#233;ralement les photos de groupe se font &#224; ce moment l&#224;. (tu peux aussi faire les photos de couples mais les mari&#233;s ne seront pas tr&#232;s receptifs ils voudront profiter de leurs amis).

Voil&#224;. Quand je faisais des mariages on allait pas jusqu'au d&#238;ner alors apr&#232;s je ne sais pas quoi te dire pour l'apr&#232;s.

Ne t'emcombre pas trop (l'id&#233;e du drap est bonne mais les mari&#233;s auront des draps chez eux !).
Par contre pense &#224; un deuxi&#232;me appareil photo au cas o&#249; le tien tombe par terre ou je ne sais quoi d'autre (&#224; garder dans ta bagnole, nous en fait on fonctionnait encore en argentique alors on se baladait avec deux appareils l'un charg&#233; en couleur l'autre en noir et blanc mais il en faut deux car tu ne sais jamais ce qu'il peut se passer et t'as pas l'air con si t'as pas d'appareil ...)

T'enmerde pas avec un pied, tout &#224; mains lev&#233;es. Avec le flash aucun probl&#232;me.

Et je crois que on te la d&#233;j&#224; dit mais une tonne de PILES !

Bon courage.
Reste zen : souviens toi que tu es le monsieur qui rassure tout le monde (mais oui vous &#234;tes beau, mais oui tout se passera bien ...)

Je crois que c'est tout j'ai put oublier des choses ou en r&#233;p&#233;ter d'autres.

Si un truc vois avec les mari&#233;s sur combien de photo en tout ils veulent (un album de 100 pages ou de 30 ?) car &#231;a changent pas mal de choses pour toi : savoir combien de clich&#233;s par &#233;tapes. Et ne pas faire de photo qu'ils ne prendront jamais :mouais:.

Et du coup le prix de ta prestation (avec ou sans le tirage ? un CD ?) ....

Ps : il te faudra bien sur un flash externe, celui de l'appareil ne suffit pas (ex : l'&#233;glise)


----------



## SirDeck (8 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Pour le d&#233;tail des photos, je verrai avec les futurs mari&#233;s.




Dehors, le soleil est ton ennemie  Si tu as la chance d'avoir une bonne couche nuageuse, c'est moins risqu&#233;. Si tu dois prendre en plein soleil, mets-toi face &#224; lui. Si tes sujets ont le soleil de face ils vont grimacer. D&#233;bouche les ombres au flash (loi d'Alan de m&#233;moire : plus c'est lumineux plus tu flash fort). Il te faut au moins un cobra avec r&#233;flecteur ou avec c&#226;ble synchro. Sinon, tu vas &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u. Il n'y a pas un Nikoniste qui pourrait pretter son cobra pour un jour &#224; ikiki  

Par contre dans l'&#233;glise, s'il y a du soleil dehors, tu peux tenter des ambiances sans flash si tu as un objectif grande ouverture. Tu peux tester la vitesse 800 iso en n'h&#233;sitant pas &#224; surexposer un peu ce qui permet d'obtenir moins de bruit au tirage (voir d&#233;monstration au dessus).

Mitraille. Les humains ont le visage mobile surtout lorsqu'ils papotent. Entra&#238;ne-toi &#224; avoir le mode rafale activ&#233; en permanence. Le num&#233;rique, ce n'est pas comme l'argentique. Tu peux y aller sans avoir les moyens d'une Lebovitz. Tu dois jeter plus des trois quarts (Lebovitz garde 1 ou 2 pour-cent  )




@imimi : bah tu ne peux pas faire r&#233;flecteur vu qu'il n'y a que la mari&#233;e qui a le droit de s'habiller en blanc.
@ ikiki : elle vient de te demander en mariage en public :rose:


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

_besoin d'un SB600 ikiki ? _


----------



## ikiki (9 Août 2006)

'lut :sleep:


alèm t'as raison c'est pitèt bien ce modèle dont j'aurai besoin, mais j'ai pas 280  la tout de suite main'nan... :mouais:
et puis j'attends d'avoir une confirmation officielle avant d'investir ou de m'investir dans quoi que ce soit...

Mais vos conseils sont toujours instructifs, merci à tous  
Je reviendrai quand j'en saurai plus (pitèt demain), et la j'aurai 'achement plein de questin, surtout concernant l'utilisation du flash car là j'y connait que dalle (faire un mariage au SP500 et Ilford sans flash? :love:  mais risqué  )






			
				SirkiDeckonne a dit:
			
		

> @ ikiki : elle vient de te demander en mariage en public :rose:


 
Naaaaaaaaaaaan, elle me ferait pas ça...   ...  ...... ......... ............:mouais: ...............


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

_c'&#233;tait pas un conseil mais une proposition. 
_


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)

J'suis impressionn&#233;e par tous vos conseils judicieux !!!  
En effet certaines choses paraissent &#233;videntes mais on peut les oublier facilement  
Mais que de choses dont  je n'aurais soup&#231;onn&#233; l&#8217;importance!!!  

Tout un art! 




			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> flash cobra


Rien que le nom m'effaye


----------



## alan.a (10 Août 2006)

Perso ... le flash dans l'&#233;glise .... bof bof 

Pour l'entr&#233;e de la mari&#233;e, si tu soignes ta mesure, tu peux au contraire avoir un beau contre-jour avec la silhouette en ombre chinoise tout en gardant les d&#233;tails &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de l'&#233;glise.

Le mari&#233; est tjrs l&#224; avant, une autre astuce est de te placer derri&#232;re lui quand il se tourne pour voir sa dulcin&#233;e entrer, et de te d&#233;caler pour placer son visage sur l'ouverture de la porte, pour boucher l'arriv&#233;e de lumi&#232;re. Tu attends que la mari&#233;e arrive dans le champ et tu auras &#224; la fois la mari&#233;e bien expos&#233;e et le profil du visage du mari&#233; avec une aur&#233;ole lumineuse.

Un autre petit truc &#224; voir avec les mari&#233;s pour saisir l'ambiance, c'est de mettre sur chaque table des appareils photo jetables et de les r&#233;cup&#233;rer apr&#232;s.
Entre les photos / blagues de tonton Marcel qui a trop bu, il y a parfois des photos sympas.

Pour le reste, &#231;a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;cis&#233;, rep&#233;rages, et flash quand il y bcp de lumi&#232;re.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2006)

Pour le flash quand il y a beaucoup de lumière, j'ai beaucoup de mal. 

J'ai des résultats en prenant une synchro haute vitesse (1/250) et en diminuant de - 2/3 l'intensité du flash mais rarement terrible quand même, rarement mieux que sans flash.
Peut-être que j'essaye quand il n'y a pas assez de lumière ?

En pleine lumière extérieur, je mets le flash en directe ou il vaut mieux comme en extérieur utiliser un petit réflecteur ?

Pour une photo de groupe en extérieur, le flash peut-il être également utiliser ? Y a-t-il un intérêt?
Pour une photo de groupe en intérieur, comment utiliser le flash ? En indirecte ? (mur, plafond) en directe ? avec un réflecteur ?
Je me pose la question vu la distance plus grande par rapport au sujet quand il s'agit d'un groupe.


C'est vrai un objet difficile à maîtriser ce flash.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le flash quand il y a beaucoup de lumière, j'ai beaucoup de mal.
> 
> J'ai des résultats en prenant une synchro haute vitesse (1/250) et en diminuant de - 2/3 l'intensité du flash mais rarement terrible quand même, rarement mieux que sans flash.
> Peut-être que j'essaye quand il n'y a pas assez de lumière ?
> ...



J'y travaille aussi. Je n'ai pas la puissance du tien. Aussi, en intérieur, un portrait de deux personnes, c'est déjà limite.
Pour l'extérieur, c'est différent, car je ne l'utilise que pour déboucher les ombres. -2/3, c'est trop lumineux Foguenne. J'ai essayé le mode TTL à -2 et c'est vraiment bien (mais variable car TTL) en général : on ne voit pas que le flash est utilisé sauf si on est de la partie. Je peux donc faire des photos au soleil.
J'ai également essayé ce type de réglage en intérieur (lorsqu'il est possible de travailler sans flash) et c'est intéressant.
Mois, je travaille en tenant le flash dans une main avec un câble TTL. C'est ma façon de faire : séparer le flash du boîtier de plus d'1 mètre en haut à gauche (je suis droitier  ) Mais je débute en extérieur.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

Une petite question de grand débutant. 
Pour prendre une photo de nuit, par exemple, sans utiliser le flash, j'augmente le "temps de pose" (désolé pour le termes techniques inadaptés). Bref on obtient quelque chose de granuleux (c'est ce que l'on appelle le bruit ??).
En partant du principe que l'APN est une constante du problème est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de réduire ce phénomène ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une petite question de grand d&#233;butant.
> Pour prendre une photo de nuit, par exemple, sans utiliser le flash, j'augmente le "temps de pose" (d&#233;sol&#233; pour le termes techniques inadapt&#233;s). Bref on obtient quelque chose de granuleux (c'est ce que l'on appelle le bruit ??).
> En partant du principe que l'APN est une constante du probl&#232;me est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de r&#233;duire ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne ?


Oui, si tu en a la posibilit&#233; il faut r&#233;duire les ISO. Ca augmente encore le temps de pause mais au final &#231;a induit moins de bruit. Si non il existe des logiciels qui permettent de r&#233;duire le bruit a post&#233;riori. Il sont plus ou moins efficaces et plus ou moins cher... (NoiseNinja, NoiseWare...)


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui, si tu en a la posibilité il faut réduire les ISO. Ca augmente encore le temps de pause mais au final ça induit moins de bruit. Si non il existe des logiciels qui permettent de réduire le bruit a postériori. Il sont plus ou moins efficaces et plus ou moins cher... (NoiseNinja, NoiseWare...)



Bien merci ... j'avais justement tendance à faire l'inverse augmenter les ISO pour diminuer le temps de pause.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Août 2006)

En RAW, on peut en plus surexposer &#224; la prise de vue (&#224; la limite du br&#251;l&#233 et ensuite r&#233;duire l'exposition au "tirage".


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

Mon APN ne fait pas de RAW


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi j'aurais une autre demande
> 
> est que c'est possible (surtout pour Foguenne et aux autres top de la totof )
> de voir aussi la photo "normale "avant le traitement de retouche ?
> ...





Tu trouveras ici déjà beaucoup de choses.
Aujourd'hui, il y a deux types de post-traitement initial possibles (en gros).

Soit il se fait automatiquement dans le boîtier et c'est à toi de paramétrer ton boîtier en fonction de ce que tu recherches avant de prendre la photo. Le boîtier prend alors la photo et la traite dans la foulée. Par exemple, si tu mets le mode portrait, l'accentuation sera réglée pour ne pas faire ressortir les détails de la peau (les imperfections) alors que sur le mode paysage, au contraire, l'accentuation sera forte pour avoir un bon piqué d'image. (Mon conseil : potasse la doc de ton APN)

Soit, si tu utilises le format RAW, c'est toi qui tires la photo sur l'ordinateur. En fait, l'ordinateur remplace la chambre noire. Évidemment les possibilités sont infinies et tu peux faire de très nombreux tirages différents sur le même cliché. (Mon conseil : lis la doc de ton logiciel tout en mettant en application)

Le post-traitement secondaire vient après (bien qu'il risque de se fusionner avec le traitement initial du RAW). C'est là que tu vas faire ce qui se faisait également en chambre noir : éliminer un détail, monter plusieurs photos ensembles, etc. Les possibilités deviennent infinies, comme elle l'était déjà en argentique : on se souvient des jonctions à la gouache *de clichés découpés au ciseau par Goud* ou des décors de fond de StarWar premier opus.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Soit, si tu utilises le format RAW, c'est toi qui tires la photo sur l'ordinateur. En fait, l'ordinateur remplace la chambre noire. Évidemment les possibilités sont infinies et tu peux faire de très nombreux tirages différents sur le même cliché. (Mon conseil : lis la doc de ton logiciel tout en mettant en application)
> 
> Le post-traitement secondaire vient après (bien qu'il risque de se fusionner avec le traitement initial du RAW). C'est là que tu vas faire ce qui se faisait également en chambre noir : éliminer un détail, monter plusieurs photos ensembles, etc. Les possibilités deviennent infinies, comme elle l'était déjà en argentique : on se souvient des jonctions à la gouache *de clichés découpés au ciseau par Goud* ou des décors de fond de StarWar premier opus.



Ou tu peux directement faire tout cela en jpeg


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ou tu peux directement faire tout cela en jpeg



Le problème du JPEG, c'est que tu pars d'une information déjà fortement dégradée. À l'arrivée   C'est un peu comme si tu partais d'un tirage papier au lieu de partir du négatif.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me du JPEG, c'est que tu pars d'une information d&#233;j&#224; fortement d&#233;grad&#233;e. &#192; l'arriv&#233;e   C'est un peu comme si tu partais d'un tirage papier au lieu de partir du n&#233;gatif.



C'est un faux argument car tu peux faire les m&#234;mes corrections &#224; partir du jpeg, si ce dernier est suffisament de haute qualit&#233; (8 millions de pixel en compression extra - pour mon appareil), et si les retouches sont faites dans un certain ordre (qui permet de garder le maximum d'info originelles), les "d&#233;gradations" ne se voient pas. 

A part si tu fais un poster qui couvre un mur d'immeuble. Et l&#224; encore &#231;a pourrait aller car l'image sera fa&#238;te pour &#234;tre vue de loin. Comme les affiches de pub, o&#249; l''on voit la trame.

C'est une histoire de pouvoir s&#233;parateur de l'oeil. 

 Format de prise de vue > Tirage maxi

24 x 36 mm > 28 x 42 cm
Moyen format 6 x 6 mm > 50 x 50 cm
Moyen format 6 x 9 mm > 50 x 75 cm
Grand format 4"x5" (= 10 x 12,5 cm) > 60 x 75 cm
Grand format 20 x 25 mm > 80 x 100 cm

Le format d'un capteur num&#233;rique est de 20 x 13 mm ou 24 x 16 mm (c'est le "n&#233;gatif" num&#233;rique). Et en argentique c'est 24 x 36 mm. nous ne sommes donc pas loin.

Question : qui scanne ces n&#233;gatifs et ses diapos en RAW ? Et d'ailleurs est ce possible ?

Vu l'avanc&#233; des techniques, de la croissance des capteurs, il est probable que le jepg gagne encore en qualit&#233;. Et il est beaucoup plus souple &#224; travailler.

 Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## esope (2 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est un faux argument car tu peux faire les mêmes corrections à partir du jpeg, si ce dernier est suffisament de haute qualité (8 millions de pixel en compression extra - pour mon appareil), et si les retouches sont faites dans un certain ordre (qui permet de garder le maximum d'info originelles), les "dégradations" ne se voient pas.
> 
> A part si tu fais un poster qui couvre un mur d'immeuble. Et là encore ça pourrait aller car l'image sera faîte pour être vue de loin. Comme les affiches de pub, où l''on voit la trame.
> 
> ...



le RAW n'est pas plus ou moins souple que le Jpeg mais il est plus complet au niveau des infos contgenu dans le fichier... En effet c'est le fichier brut contenant TOUTES les infos, on peut donc jouer sur l'exposition a posteriori par exemple, chose impossible sur un Jpeg (tu vas l'éclaircir ou l'assombrir mais pas jouer complètement sur l'expo...)
Mais je te rassure je travaille encore les trois quarts du temps en jpeg car c'est moins long devant l'ordi   

Maintenant pour le scan c'est autre chose, on numérise à la résolution la plus fine par rapport à l'utilisation que l'on va en avoir ( voir Jeanba3000 pour les détails) et on l'enregistre en TIFF 16bits pour garder, encore une fois, le maximum d'infos...
Ensuite on le traite et on le passe en 8bit et en Jpeg pour l'utilisation ou l'archivage...

Je ne suis pas expert en la matière mais moi je vois le truc comme ça...


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est un faux argument car tu peux faire les mêmes corrections à partir du jpeg, si ce dernier est suffisament de haute qualité (8 millions de pixel en compression extra - pour mon appareil), et si les retouches sont faites dans un certain ordre (qui permet de garder le maximum d'info originelles), les "dégradations" ne se voient pas.
> 
> ...




Je ne parlais pas de définition, mais de richesse des détails dans les différents niveaux. Le jpeg qui sort du boîtier est déjà post-traité. Les deux éléments les plus importants sont déjà opérés : Réduction de la gamme couleur (au mieux Adobe RGB) et surtout passage du Gamma 1 au Gamma 2 (voir ce qu'on peut y faire suivant l'exposition dans l'exemple du goéland plus haut dans ce fil). Je ne te parle pas du renforcement et autres divers traitements.
Fait comme moi, essaye, suis bien les instructions de base du dérawtiseur, compare avec le JPEG... Tu vas voir, c'est le jour et la nuit.

Ah au fait, dire "qui scanne ces négatifs et ses diapos en RAW ?" est un non-sens. Car, comme tu l'as bien pressenti, c'est impossible. Le Raw, c'est ce qui sort directement du capteur (en gros). En fait chaque modèle de boîtier génère un format Raw différent. Le scan, c'est l'enfer : le grain de la pellicule, les poussières, rayures et autres joyeusetés. C'est pas mal de travail de nettoyage sous PSD... Au départ, c'était la principale raison qui m'a fait basculer en numérique. Mais aujourd'hui, si c'était à refaire, c'est pour le RAW que je le ferais.

En argentique, une fois que tu as les tirages papier, tu jettes les négatifs ? 

Sinon tes références pour les tirages maxi me seront sans doute utiles. merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> le RAW n'est pas plus ou moins souple que le Jpeg mais il est plus complet au niveau des infos contgenu dans le fichier... En effet c'est le fichier brut contenant TOUTES les infos, *on peut donc jouer sur l'exposition a posteriori par exemple*, chose impossible sur un Jpeg (tu vas l'éclaircir ou l'assombrir mais pas jouer complètement sur l'expo...)



Mais en jpeg aussi mon bonhomme  dans la limite du possible. Car si ta photo n'a pas une bonne expo elle est bonne à jeter ! La retouche ne vaut pas la peine.

Mais si tu souhaites t'enquiquiner la vie


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> le RAW n'est pas plus ou moins souple que le Jpeg mais il est plus complet au niveau des infos contgenu dans le fichier...
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est comme ça pour moi. Excepter le fait que tu peux retoucher l'exposition du jpeg. Mais tu perds trop d'infos et tu perds des détails (d'où l'intérêt de travailler en 16 bits) : dans les ombres si tu l'augmentes et dans les clairs si tu la réduis. C'est le cas aussi en RAW, mais c'est moins dramatique. Mieux, tu améliores la qualité de l'image si tu réduis l'exposition...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas de définition, mais de richesse des détails dans les différents niveaux. Le jpeg qui sort du boîtier est déjà post-traité. Les deux éléments les plus importants sont déjà opérés : *Réduction de la gamme couleur* (au mieux Adobe RGB) et surtout passage du Gamma 1 au Gamma 2 (voir ce qu'on peut y faire suivant l'exposition dans l'exemple du goéland plus haut dans ce fil). Je ne te parle pas du renforcement et autres divers traitements.
> Fait comme moi, essaye, suis bien les instructions de base du dérawtiseur, compare avec le JPEG... Tu vas voir, c'est le jour et la nuit.



16 777 216 couleurs me suffisent largement en RVB (= RGB)  



SirDeck a dit:


> En argentique, une fois que tu as les tirages papier, tu jettes les négatifs ?



Je garde toujours mes fichiers jpg brut


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais en jpeg aussi mon bonhomme  dans la limite du possible. Car si ta photo n'a pas une bonne expo elle est bonne à jeter ! La retouche ne vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Mais si tu souhaites t'enquiquiner la vie



En fait un dérawtiseur, c'est fait pour tirer les photos  Donc ça te place les commandes faites pour ça et que celles faites pour ça et dans le bon sens en plus (lorsqu'il est bien pensé). Donc, c'est super rapide... bon d'accord, si tu as la machine qui va bien


----------



## esope (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3949411 a dit:
			
		

> Mais en jpeg aussi mon bonhomme  dans la limite du possible. Car si ta photo n'a pas une bonne expo elle est bonne &#224; jeter ! La retouche ne vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Mais si tu souhaites t'enquiquiner la vie




je le disais dans le sens ou le RAW permet de jouer sur l'expo sans perte d'info pas comme le Jpeg "ma grande"   
De plus comme le dis sirdeck essaie un d&#233;rawtiseur et tu verras par toi m&#234;me... En fait le RAW permet beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup plus de finesse dans tous les r&#233;glages propos&#233;... 

...et aussi une photo mal expos&#233; (&#224; moins que ce soit superplusextremement important) je la jette que ce soit en jpeg ou en RAW


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> ...et aussi une photo mal exposé (à moins que ce soit superplusextremement important) je la jette que ce soit en jpeg ou en RAW




Tout dépend de ce que tu appelles mal exposer. Si tu as perdu beaucoup d'informations dans les ombres (écrêtage dû à une sous-exposition) là, c'est grillé. Par contre, il faut beaucoup brûlé les hautes lumières pour que ça parte à la benne.

Une photo raw bien exposée pour moi, c'est une photo dont la courbe est bien calée à droite dans le profil Prophoto RGB (cela semble totalement cramé en sRVB). Du coup, en général, l'aperçu jpeg sur le dos du boîtier présente une photo mal exposée, surexposée. Forcément, je brackette énormément.

Pour moi, travailler en Raw, ce n'est pas comme travailler en argentique. Tu n'exposes pas suivant la lumière incidente mais suivant les capacités du capteur à gérer la lumière qui lui arrive dessus. Pour une lumière donnée, le réglage de l'exposition varie suivant le sujet.


----------



## Virpeen (3 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pour moi, travailler en Raw, ce n'est pas comme travailler en argentique. Tu n'exposes pas suivant la lumière incidente mais suivant les capacités du capteur à gérer la lumière qui lui arrive dessus. Pour une lumière donnée, le réglage de l'exposition varie suivant le sujet.



Ouh la.... Il va falloir que tu me donnes des cours...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ouh la.... Il va falloir que tu me donnes des cours...





Tu peux commencer par voir ces trois posts. Le dernier est très illustré et je te conseille de refaire par toi-même ce qu'il expérimente.



SirDeck a dit:


> Une tentative d'explication (je rappelle que je ne suis pas pro.)
> Cela provient du fait que le capteur génère une image en gamma 1...





SirDeck a dit:


> Je résume ce que j'en sais maintenant que j'ai un peu pratiqué le numérique...





SirDeck a dit:


> Je me rends compte que comme ça, c'est théorique. Pour bien se rendre compte de ce que l'on rate en n'utilisant pas le RAW un chouille surexposé, une illustration est nécessaire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

Je sais pas pour vous, mais moi, les recettes de Sirdeck je les adore.


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2006)

alors les ayatollah du raw, &#231;a va?


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2006)

En parlant de RAW, pour le mariage que j'ai couvert et dont je ferais petit débriefing bientôt, j'ai utilisé le raw pour les photos dont je ne "sentais pas" la balance des blancs, ç-à-d chez la mariée pour la préparation et pour la commune. J'ai très bien fait. 
Pour le reste en jpeg et je ne le regrette pas, c'est ok. 
Bref, les deux formats sont bien.
Le raw demande + de "travail" mais le résultat est top.


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

Que peux t'on faire en termes d'exposition ou d'heure, pour s'en sortir mieux que moi dans cette situation ?




Les blancs sont cram&#233;s, et l'ombre, bof.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2006)

Tu dois avoir possibilit&#233; de r&#233;duire le contraste dans les r&#233;glage de ton APN. Ca peut servir dans ce cas. 
Si non bien sur l'id&#233;al est de shooter en RAW pour ces lumi&#232;res difficiles. Tu peu faire varier les contraste et autre de fa&#231;on beaucoup plus puissante qu'avec un jpeg.


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Que peux t'on faire en termes d'exposition ou d'heure, pour s'en sortir mieux que moi dans cette situation ?
> ...
> Les blancs sont cramés, et l'ombre, bof.



À mon avis, le mieux est d'attendre qu'il fasse moins beau 
Plaisanterie mise à part, d'une part je trouve qu'elle n'est déjà pas si mal (pour avoir fait de l'argentique dans le coin, comme tu sais, je vois bien le problème ). Ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir si on arrive à ruser plus (pour le jour où je serai numérisé). D'un autre côté, si on vire la violence du contraste, on perd un peu l'ambiance. Alors, peut-être le bon chemin, c'est de trouver le cadrage qui pemet aux ombres d'aider l'image et non de la griffer. Mais ça dépasse largement mes capacités.  Cet été, j'ai fait des photos dans un coin sur le bord du Méjean avec arbres et rochers, une vraie catastrophe


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2006)

idem. et puis les blancs cram&#233;s de cette mani&#232;re, c'est pas vraiment grave  Je ne pense pas que tu aies choisi la bonne photo pour illustrer le probl&#232;me 

sinon, sur toshop, il y a la fonction shadow / highlights - tons clairs/fonc&#233;s (&#224; utiliser avec retenue) qui permet de d&#233;boucher les ombres (si tu veux &#233;viter de cramer des hautes lumi&#232;res sur une sc&#232;ne tr&#232;s contrast&#233;e, tu vas avoir des parties trop sombres)


----------



## SirDeck (19 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Que peux t'on faire en termes d'exposition ou d'heure, pour s'en sortir mieux que moi dans cette situation ?
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/85/247547280_5f6827949b.jpg​
> Les blancs sont cramés, et l'ombre, bof.



Alan te dirait : " revient à un meilleur moment"  

L'heure changera la position de l'ombre. Tu peux attendre le passage d'un nuage et déclencher en rafale lorsque le bord du nuage passe sur le soleil. Mais si tu te fous de l'ombre, tu peux attendre d'avoir un ciel bien bouché pour obtenir une lumière bien diffuse (un régal en paysage). Tu peux également essayer le crépuscule et sa sublime lumière   

Pour ce qui est de Toshop, lorsque la plage d'exposition du capteur est dépassée, tu écrêtes dans les sombre et dans les clairs : tu perds de l'info et photoshop ne peut pas te l'inventer


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu dois avoir possibilité de réduire le contraste dans les réglage de ton APN. Ca peut servir dans ce cas.
> Si non bien sur l'idéal est de shooter en RAW pour ces lumières difficiles. Tu peu faire varier les contraste et autre de façon beaucoup plus puissante qu'avec un jpeg.



J'ai trouvé le réglage, effectivement.... (Paramètres N°2 sur mon 350D).



Luc G a dit:


> À mon avis, le mieux est d'attendre qu'il fasse moins beau
> Plaisanterie mise à part, d'une part je trouve qu'elle n'est déjà pas si mal (pour avoir fait de l'argentique dans le coin, comme tu sais, je vois bien le problème ). Ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir si on arrive à ruser plus (pour le jour où je serai numérisé). D'un autre côté, si on vire la violence du contraste, on perd un peu l'ambiance. Alors, peut-être le bon chemin, c'est de trouver le cadrage qui pemet aux ombres d'aider l'image et non de la griffer. Mais ça dépasse largement mes capacités.  Cet été, j'ai fait des photos dans un coin sur le bord du Méjean avec arbres et rochers, une vraie catastrophe



Je suis rassuré, finalement ma question n'était peut être pas si ras de terre. 



yvos a dit:


> idem. et puis les blancs cramés de cette manière, c'est pas vraiment grave  Je ne pense pas que tu aies choisi la bonne photo pour illustrer le problème
> 
> sinon, sur toshop, il y a la fonction shadow / highlights - tons clairs/foncés (à utiliser avec retenue) qui permet de déboucher les ombres (si tu veux éviter de cramer des hautes lumières sur une scène très contrastée, tu vas avoir des parties trop sombres)



Bien, je le note. Le retraitement est de toutes les façons une partie sur laquelle je suis faible et que je dois donc améliorer.



SirDeck a dit:


> Alan te dirait : " revient à un meilleur moment"
> 
> L'heure changera la position de l'ombre. Tu peux attendre le passage d'un nuage et déclencher en rafale lorsque le bord du nuage passe sur le soleil. Mais si tu te fous de l'ombre, tu peux attendre d'avoir un ciel bien bouché pour obtenir une lumière bien diffuse (un régal en paysage). Tu peux également essayer le crépuscule et sa sublime lumière
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Toshop, lorsque la plage d'exposition du capteur est dépassée, tu écrêtes dans les sombre et dans les clairs : tu perds de l'info et photoshop ne peut pas te l'inventer



Revenir sur le lieu, c'est pas toujours faisable hein.


Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## SirDeck (21 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le réglage, effectivement.... (Paramètres N°2 sur mon 350D).



Les paramètres autres que ceux touchant à la sensibilité, la vitesse d'obturation et le diaphragme ne s'appliquent pas sur le RAW. Ils ne sont donc pas pris en compte sur le fichier RAW. Par exemple, l'espace colorimétrique. Si tu mets sRVB, tu as une plage d'exposition plus faible et tu verras l'aperçu sur le dos de l'appareil avec un écrétage plus prononcé. Mais en fait le RAW que tu récupères sur ton mac, lui, n'a pas forcément d'écrétage. En effet, sur le dos, tu as un aperçu jpeg qui prend en compte les réglages de l'appareil (donc l'espace colorimétrique). Ce n'est pas ce que tu obtiens en réalité en RAW (toutes les données capteur).

Mais le RAW n'est pas tout puissant. Le capteur ne peut pas encaisser toutes les plages de luminances trop étendues (comme l'argentique). Une solution moderne consiste à faire du HDR.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mais le RAW n'est pas tout puissant. Le capteur ne peut pas encaisser toutes les plages de luminances trop étendues (comme l'argentique). Une solution moderne consiste à faire du HDR.



En argentique, il y a différents types de pellicules et différents encaissements.
Il y a encaissement de lumière donc encaissement des couleurs ... ça a été une dure avancé technique cette histoire de couleurs, bien un siècle pour le maîtriser correctement. 

Quant on parle de gamma en argentique, on parlent du couple : film ou papier  + traitement chimique. Suivant la sensibilité de l'émulsion chimique du support (film ou papier) vont agir les photons présents dans la lumière et suivant le traitement donné apparaîtra l'image. Mais le gamma, notion de sensitométrie en argentique ne concerne que les pellicules noir & blanc.
On est loin de la perception d'une image sur un écran. 
L'oeil est sensible aux rayonnements dîts visibles entre 400 et 750 nanomètres environs  (Bleu Vert Rouge) avec un pic vers 550-600 nanomètres (le vert jaune). (Attention il traîne des graphiques pas très vrais sur le net)
Les films ont donc été amenés à être sensibles dans ces rayons là, grâce à des tests sur le gélatino bromure d'argent, entre autres émulsions chimiques. Mais tous sont aussi sensibles aux rayonnements inférieurs à 400 nanomètres (les UV) et beaucoup moins les Infra rouge (+ de 750 nanomètres). C'est ce qu'on appelle l'image fantôme. 
En argentique ça se traduit par 6 sortes d'émulsions chimiques=6 sortes de sensibilité spectrale ayant pour comparaison la sensibilité spectrale de l'oeil. Pour le noir et blanc, les émulsions sensibles jusqu'au vert ont suffisantes pendant de nombreuses années (orthochromatique). Mais pour la couleur ils faut les trois couleurs (panchromatique). Filtre UV obligatoire dans les deux cas.

Pour le numérique, c'est plus simple : pour un capteur Rouge et un capteur Bleu, il y a deux capteurs verts. Tous le spectre de l'oeil est présent. Et l'on peut choisir son noir & blanc et sa bascule suivant les 3 couches de couleurs primaires (soit vert, soit rouge, soit bleu) ou suivant la luminance.

En argentique le Noir & Blanc n'a rendu compte que du bleu et du vert pendant longtemps et depuis peu existe les pellicules noir & blanc chromogénique utilisant tous le spectre visible.


----------



## SirDeck (21 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> En argentique, il y a différents types de pellicules et différents encaissements.
> Il y a encaissement de lumière donc encaissement des couleurs ... ça a été une dure avancé technique cette histoire de couleurs, bien un siècle pour le maîtriser correctement.
> 
> Quant on parle de gamma en argentique, on parlent du couple : film ou papier  + traitement chimique. Suivant la sensibilité de l'émulsion chimique du support (film ou papier) vont agir les photons présents dans la lumière et suivant le traitement donné apparaîtra l'image. Mais le gamma, notion de sensitométrie en argentique ne concerne que les pellicules noir & blanc.
> ...



En effet  
Mais la luminance ne peut être traitée comme ce qui se passe dans l'il. Certes il y a le diaphragme qui mime l'iris. Seulement l'iris, extrêmement réactif, n'est qu'un élément. La rétine se compose de cellules photosensibles indépendantes. Pour ce qui est de l'intensité lumineuse, ces cellules ont une sensibilité qui s'adapte au niveau de luminance. C'est d'ailleurs un peu long, c'est pourquoi il faut un peu de temps pour y voir quelque chose lorsque l'on passe d'un endroit très lumineux vers un endroit sombre ou l'inverse. Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que cette adaptation est locale. Cest-à-dire qu'elle dépend de chaque cellule. Aussi, une cellule est capable de s'adapter à une forte luminance si elle est très éclairée alors que la voisine reste adaptée à une luminance plus faible. Bref, pour l'instant, la photo en est loin. D'où l'intérêt de nouvelles techniques numériques.

Pour finir, sachez qu'il n'y a pas de RAW dans la nature    Le traitement de l'image commence dès le niveau rétinien et se poursuit dans le bloc gélatineux que vous avez entre les oreilles  

Pour bien se rendre compte par l'expérience comment la vision humaine est  une construction plutôt éloignée de la réalité je vous conseille de passer par *là*.
je vous conseille surtout le *pac man*


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

Vous venez d'assister &#224; une d&#233;monstration de la th&#233;orie du chaos : petit post, grands effets.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Vous venez d'assister à une démonstration de la théorie du chaos : petit post, grands effets.



Normal, c'est la cuisine ici. Une sorte de laboratoire...


----------



## SirDeck (4 Octobre 2006)

Volker Guilbert (Eyrolles).

Alléchant...






Ce premier livre entièrement dédié au format RAW est loin d'être un simple manuel technique des logiciels de conversion les plus répandus (Camera RAW, Capture One, Bibble, Canon DPP, Nikon Capture...). En traitant notamment de notions indispensables pour maîtriser la prise de vue, de gestion des couleurs et du traitement des images, il a avant tout pour ambition d'apporter des solutions efficaces aux problématiques des photographes - professionnels ou amateurs - soucieux de la qualité de leurs photos. Quand et pourquoi faut-il travailler au format RAW? Peut-on parler de "négatif numérique " ? Quels sont les traitements à effectuer sur les fichiers RAW au préalable à la conversion ? Quelles retouches faut-il au contraire réserver au post-traitement sous Photoshop?... À travers de nombreuses études de cas concrètes, très illustrées et détaillées pas à pas, cet ouvrage vous accompagnera à la découverte de techniques et de savoir-faire indispensables pour améliorer la qualité et le rendu de vos images.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

J'ai reçu, suite à ma dernière série d'autoportraits*, une bonne dizaine de messages me demandant la façon dont j'avais procédé. N'étant pas professionnel (je ne sais même pas lire des données EXIF, c'est dire... ), je me bornerai donc à décrire cette technique telle que je l'ai pratiquée.

Le matériel : un appareil photo numérique, un pied.
Le logiciel : Photoshop.

L'appareil étant fixé sur le pied, je cadre la scène à photographier. Ensuite, en utilisant le retardateur et en m'efforçant de garder une mise au point identique, je prends deux ou trois photos (ou plus) selon les besoins de l'image souhaitée. Puis, j'importe les photos sur le Mac et je les ouvre dans Photoshop où je les place sur des calques dans un même document. Là, je fais un copier-coller des parties à conserver vers l'image principale. Dans de rares cas cela suffit. Le reste du temps, je dois faire un peu de détourage ou jouer sur les options de fusion des calques pour obtenir un rendu réaliste. J'utilise la gomme (bords flous), le tampon de duplication ou l'outil correcteur. Il n'y a pas de règle précise (du moins en ce qui me concerne) : je bricole jusqu'à obtenir le résultat le plus convaincant et celui qui s'approche le plus de ce que je voulais montrer.

Voilà. J'espère avoir répondu assez clairement à tous ceux qui m'en avaient fait la demande.

(*) 1 | 2 | 3 | 4


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

Ah bah ouai, en plus si les différentes poses du sujet sont suffisamment écartées, y a même pas besoin de détourer, un simple copié collé de le la zone suffit, enfin pour les cas les plus simples.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2006)

simple &#224; utiliser mais efficace 

Tu devrais reposter un exemple ici, directement, histoire de


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Tu devrais reposter un exemple ici, directement, histoire de


Dès que je peux, je vous fait ça.


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> &#192; mon avis, le mieux est d'attendre qu'il fasse moins beau
> Plaisanterie mise &#224; part





C'est quoi, l'&#233;tymologie de _photo_-_graphie_ ?

Du grec _&#966;&#959;&#964;&#959;&#962;, photos_ (&#171; lumi&#232;re &#187 et _&#947;&#961;&#945;&#966;&#949;&#953;&#957;, graphein_ (&#171; &#233;crire &#187. Donc, ta r&#233;ponse n'est pas une plaisanterie, mais le bon sens m&#234;me. 

La vie est pleine de photographies non faites, parce que ce n'&#233;tait pas le bon moment. Pour ma part, encore pas plus tard qu'hier !


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2006)

comme promis, une simulation de raw non dérawtisé.






Le spectre : 





Après dérawtisation :





Le spectre : 






Vous l'aurez compris, on imagine ici que le capteur est de type fuji : il n'est pas matricé. Donc la dérawtisation consiste essentiellement au passage du gamma 1 au gamma 2. Ma simulation consiste à faire le chemin inverse. En voyant le résultat et le spectre, on comprend pourquoi en RAW, il faut exposer avec la courbe à droite (courbe qui est toujours une simulation de ce que cela donnera en gamma 2).

sur ce :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> En voyant le r&#233;sultat et le spectre, on comprend pourquoi en RAW, il faut exposer avec la courbe &#224; droite


Euh non moi je comprend pas... tu peux etre plus clair?
Dans ton exemple la courbe est a gauche et pourtant le resultat final est superbe...


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

Ne pas oublier quand même que le passage du raw au dératisé  implique bien d'autre traficotages que le changement, évidemment très important, de la courbe de représentation (interpolation des pixels manquant de chaque couleur, etc.)


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2006)

> SirDeck

Tu as "d&#233;rawtis&#233;" avec quel logiciel ? Quel &#233;tait l'appareil photo ?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2006)

wouah ! une image qui donne envie de d&#233;rawtiser    en tout cas pour les photos archi sous ex....


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

Tiens a propos de RAW, je me suis lâché sur Photomatix pour faire des images HDR. 
Une fonction m'interessait particulièrement c'est la possibilité de faire de images HDR a partir d'un seul RAW. Certes il est bien précisé que le résultat sera meilleur avec plusieurs images avec différentes expositions mais malgrès tout c'est vraiment bluffant

Voici le résultat avec ce que j'avais sous la mains c'est à dire ce que je vois de ma fenetre(à 08h00 du matin):





Cliquez pour voir en grand.

Pour ceux que ça interesse le RAW (13,5 Mo) est ici (enlever l'extension .txt apres téléchargement)

Je trouve ça déjà vraiment pas mal (même si j'aurais encore pu améliorer le rendu pour avoir un truc un peu plus naturel). Qu'est ce que ça doit etre avec 3 ou 5 images différentes!


----------



## SirDeck (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh non moi je comprend pas... tu peux etre plus clair?
> Dans ton exemple la courbe est a gauche et pourtant le resultat final est superbe...


On ne voit jamais cette courbe car elle ne veut rien dire pour nous. Mais c'est très proche de la répartition de la luminance sur un fichier RAW. La courbe que l'on voit sur le dos de l'APN, c'est en gros celle-là si l'appareil est réglé sur le profil Adobe 98 (le plus étendu du jpg sur l'apn) :





Tu vois que j'ai calé la courbe à droite. En fait jaurais pu surexposer encore plus. Le léger écretage dans les hautes lumières est dû aux reflets spéculaires sur les gouttes d'eau. C'est d'autant plus vrai que le spectre du RAW est encore plus étendu et qu'avec le profil colorimétrique ProPhoto, j'ai encore beaucoup de marge. D'où l'intérêt de braquetter lorsque l'on prend des sujets inanimés. On est souvent surpris par une photo qui clignotait de partout sur le dos de l'APN et qui se révèle sans écrêtage avec le profil Prophoto.
Mais cette courbe est celle du fichier en gamma 2. Il y a donc déjà eu une compression des hautes lumières et un étirement des basses lumières. C'est en gamma 1 que la courbe est à gauche :




On voit cependant bien que je brûle un peu les hautes lumières.



Luc G a dit:


> Ne pas oublier quand même que le passage du raw au dératisé  implique bien d'autre traficotages que le changement, évidemment très important, de la courbe de représentation (interpolation des pixels manquant de chaque couleur, etc.)


C'est pour cela que je disais qu'il fallait imaginer que le capteur était un fuji. En effet, ce type de capteur est fait en trois couches de photosites qui génèrent trois couches dès le brut. Il n'y a donc pas de dématriçage. C'est pourquoi il est réducteur et faux d'utiliser le terme "Dématriçage " au lieu de "Derawtisation". Mais Fedo nous parlerait mieux de cela.



AntoineD a dit:


> > SirDeck
> 
> Tu as "dérawtisé" avec quel logiciel ? Quel était l'appareil photo ?


Je travaille avec Adobe. Une grande histoire d'amour :love:  Aujourd'hui c'est Camera Raw. Pour commencer, c'est bien. C'est intégrer avec PSD d'où la possibilité de faire des traitements par lots ou d'appeler deux fois le même fichier RAW sur deux calques "objets dynamiques" différents avec deux réglages du raw différent (ou comment faire sortir un ciel avec un seul fichier), etc. En plus, il est très fort pour rattraper du brûlé dans les hautes lumières tant qu'il reste une couche saine.
Mais j'explore avec passion Photoshop Ligthroom (qui tourne sur ma machine, lui). Je ne l'utilise pas encore vraiment car la gestion des métadonnées n'est pas stabilisée. Mais, c'est clairement mon futur outil.
Mais pour ce qui concerne ce sujet, il me semble que tous les dérawtiseur se valent, même s'il paraît que CR et Lightroom récupèrent particulièrement bien les brûlés. Or c'est important car en plaçant la courbe à droite, on joue avec le feu :rateau: 

L'appareil photo est un simple 350D avec le très fameux Tamron 28-75 (je privilégie l'optique au boîtier, vielle habitude de l'argentique  ).




IceandFire a dit:


> wouah ! une image qui donne envie de dérawtiser    en tout cas pour les photos archi sous ex....



Cela mérite de mettre la photo en GAMMA 2 mais avec les réglages par défaut en dérawtisation. C'est en gros ce que l'on voit sur le dos. Pas beau hein : 




On voit ici que les détails dans les ombres sont traités par une plage lumineuse beaucoup plus haute que si l'exposition était bonne. Or Cette plage est traitée avec beaucoup plus de détails par le capteur. Au tirage du Raw, en sous exposant, je vais donc chercher tous ces détails pour les replacer dans leur plage lumineuse d'origine, mais avec beaucoup plus de détails et surtout avec aucun bruit de couleur. Par le même phénomène, je n'ai aucun bruit de lumière. Ou comment pousser un 350D au point d'obtenir une qualité supérieure à un tirage en jpg bien exposé avec un 5D


----------



## SirDeck (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je trouve ça déjà vraiment pas mal (même si j'aurais encore pu améliorer le rendu pour avoir un truc un peu plus naturel). Qu'est ce que ça doit etre avec 3 ou 5 images différentes!



Et bien en fait, si tu as des ruptures franches entre hautes et basses lumière, tu vas obtenir des halos. Jette un il sur ce type de photo sur Flickr ou ailleurs. Tu verras bien le phénomène.

À lancienne avec masque et tout le tintouin, tu contrôles mieux ce que tu fais. Mais tu y passes la semaine


----------



## SirDeck (22 Octobre 2006)

Petit travail pour ma nièce ce dimanche. J'ai essayé Light Room pour un flux complet.
Concernant la phase de sélection : très bien  





Ils ont mis des enluminures en bas des palettes :love:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ils ont mis des enluminures en bas des palettes :love:



C'est un détail mais ça donne une interface très classieuse


----------



## SirDeck (2 Novembre 2006)

Suite à la publication de cette photo dans le fils vos plus belles photos, j'ai eu beaucoup de questions par boulage et Message privés.




Alors voilà. Commençons par l'essentiel : le cadrage.
Comme souvent, je ne venais pas chercher ça au départ. Je sortais pour faire un panoramique au crépuscule avant que l'éclairage public ne s'allume, dos à l'ouest. Rien de bon n'en sortira. Mais en remballant (l'éclairage venait de s'allumer), je vois ce bâtiment avec un ciel aux nuages rosés derrière. Je suis là, pas très enthousiaste de ma séance, je redéballe.

Je veux une perspective de peintre. N'ayant pas d'objectif à bascule, je dois faire en sorte que le plan du capteur soit parfaitement vertical. Je sais que le cadrage sera mauvais : le milieu de la photo sera sur le milieu du rez-de-chaussée (forcément). Je monte alors sur le pont des arts pour m'élever au maximum et réduire cet effet. De toute façon, il faudra que je recadre au tirage. Je repère et choisis ma focale. Je sors le niveau à bulle, règle le pied, puis le boîtier. Je règle la luminosité (je prends des clichés). Je me rends compte, sur l'aperçu du dos, que la zone vide se remplie d'un fleuve de lumière lorsque les voitures passent. Ca reste moyen. Je finis mon réglage de luminosité. J'arme le braketing. J'attends que le feu passe au vert pour que les voitures se mettent à passer pour créer le flot de lumière.
C'est là que la magie survient. Un jeune couple s'arrête devant le passage piéton et le feu voiture passe au vert (@ root : et non, ils ne posent pas). Le fleuve de lumière commence à couler. Le couple ne bouge pas, probablement sur un point d'or dans le cadre que je ne regarde plus, tout attentif à l'environnement : voir si la circulation ne va pas s'arrêter pour éviter des trous ou des paquets dans la rivière de lumière, voir si les passants ne sont pas trop nombreux. Le couple est presque seul. Je déclenche. Le miroir se relève, premier rideau, deuxième rideau. Ils n'ont quasiment pas bougé et il y avait juste un passant qui se déplaçait vite. Mais un bus est passé. Je crains que les vibrations compromettent le piquet (je suis sur un pont). Par ailleurs, les voitures n'étaient pas groupées, il y aura un trou dans la rivière. Le boîtier enchaîne tout seul pour la seconde. Là, encore des passants. Mais le fleuve doit être pas mal. Le couple est impassible. Il enchaîne la dernière, la plus longue... Le fleuve est pas mal... Ils sont seuls (On est devant le pont des arts un samedi vers 19:30  ). Deuxième rideau, la circulation s'arrête, le couple disparaît. Je regarde le dos du boîtier avec une certaine excitation :rose: :rose: :rose:
Sur le dos, je vois déjà que la deuxième ne sera pas suffisamment surexposée pour obtenir la qualité que je cherche. La première est pas mal du tout. Mais la dernière est très prometteuse. Cependant, l'aperçu jpeg est sévèrement brûlé sur le dos. Je remballe et reprends mon vélo.

Lors de la dérawtisation la deuxième part à la benne : pas assez lumineuse. La dernière est bonne : en profil Prophoto, la surexposition ne brûle pas autre chose que l'éclairage.






La première reste très intéressante. Un passant devenu fantôme par le temps d'exposition donne quelque chose d'intéressant derrière le couple. Mais un véhicule un peu haut a laissé une traînée lumineuse sur l'édifice. Je repense au bus et passe en 100%.





C'est effectivement moins piqué. De toute façon le couple seul me plaît plus. Et puis, la dernière a exigé un temps de pause plus long. Du coup, les visages sont plus flous.


 (@ NigthWalker : à 1/4 s les visages sont flous). Cela m'arrange pour respecter le droit à l'image des personnes privées 

L'exif comme demandé : 
Exposition : 4.0 à f/5.6
Distorsion de l'exposition : +0.67
Mode expo : Prise de vue auto en fourchette
Programme : Manuel
Vitesse : 200 iso
Focale : 28 mm
Flash : non déclenché

Le traitement du RAW :
balance des blancs : 3450°K et -5 en teinte
Exposition : -1.60  
Tons foncés : 30
Luminosité : 66
Le reste est à 0. (je travaille directement la courbe)


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

Splendide


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Splendide



ça me semble bien résumé


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ça me semble bien résumé



Y va me donner envie de me mettre au RAW ce con!


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2006)

raw power...plut&#244;t en ad&#233;quation avec ton avatar


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_&#231;a floode ici ?!! :affraid: :affraid:
_


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4036767 a dit:
			
		

> _ça floode ici ?!! :affraid: :affraid:
> _



Nan: ça respecte!


----------



## r0m1 (2 Novembre 2006)

Une bien belle leçon  ...

...merci beaucoup :rose:


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)

Respect !


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Suite à la publication de cette photo dans le fils vos plus belles photos, j'ai eu beaucoup de questions par boulage et Message privés.



Merci... merci... elle est vraiment superbe...


----------



## root (3 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Suite à la publication de cette photo dans le fils vos plus belles photos, j'ai eu beaucoup de questions par boulage et Message privés.




 Merci pour la leçon


----------



## SirDeck (3 Novembre 2006)

Très touché par tant d'enthousiasme :rose: :rose: :rose: 
 



jpmiss a dit:


> Y va me donner envie de me mettre au RAW ce con!




Je te le conseille très fortement. Étant donné ce que tu arrives à faire en jpeg, cela promettrait en RAW. Tu ne déléguerais plus le développement à une machine  et tu pourrais tirer le meilleur de ton capteur. Faire de l'ombre à un 1D avec un 20D, c'est poilant  

Et puis lorsque l'on est séduit par un cliché, le temps que l'on peut passer dans cette chambre noire virtuelle. Je travaille sur des feuilles de vigne vierges écarlates depuis 3 semaines (par intermittence bien sûr). Je crois bien que je m'approche de ce que je cherchais.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben ouais mais c'est que j'ai pas que &#231;a a foutre moi!


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais mais c'est que j'ai pas que ça a foutre moi!




Tu me l'as sorti de la bouche 
Le raw, ça m'a l'air vachement intéressant mais mes nuits sont déjà beaucoup trop courtes, sans parler des journées  Je crois que je vais attendre que les disques durs et les cartes mémoire prennent encore un peu d'embonpoint pour pouvoir faire du raw+jpeg sans se poser de questions et pouvoir s'amuser après... quand la motivation sera là sur une photo par-ci par là.

Pour l'heure faut déjà que je m'habitue au numérique.

Ceci dit le choix de l'orientation entre raw et jpeg n'est sans doute pas anodin en ce qui concerne l'approche de la photo qu'on peut avoir. Personnellement, vu que c'est de simple plaisir qu'il s'agit pour mes photos à moi et pas d'art (et je comprends très bien qu'on puisse avoir l'autre approche), je reste accroché à l'instantanéité de la chose au moment où je la prends d'abord (je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à prendre des photos au pied). Et ensuite, même si je suis persuadé qu'on peut beaucoup arranger (plus précisément mettre en valeur plutôt qu'arranger) les choses à l'ordi, j'ai du mal sur la plupart des photos : ce qui est, pour moi, important dépend assez peu de la finition, au moins en général. Je sais, c'est un peu iconoclaste, mais c'est mon côté amateur dans tous les sens du terme 

Bon, je continue à suivre le fil pour voir si vous me persuadez. Mais sur ce, je vais me coucher, j'ai le gros pavé de Jay Gould à lire, entre autres, et ça prend encore plus de temps que de cuisiner aux petits oignons un cliché 3 étoiles.

Je vous laisse cuisiner, je passe à l'heure des repas me régaler.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> ...pour pouvoir faire du raw+jpeg sans se poser de questions et pouvoir s'amuser après... quand la motivation sera là sur une photo par-ci par là.



C'est ce que je fais actuellement.
De temps en temps Raw + Jpeg mais je ne prend pas toujours le temps de bosser le raw. 
Ça m'arrive mais trop rarement.
Il faut dire que les softs que j'ai ne me donne pas trop envie. 
Peut-être avec Aperture ? 

SirDeck


----------



## SirDeck (4 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais mais c'est que j'ai pas que ça a foutre moi!



C'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai jamais franchi le pas de me monter une chambre noire en argentique. Mais en Numérique, l'argument est contestable (voir plus loin).



Luc G a dit:


> Je crois que je vais attendre que les disques durs et les cartes mémoire prennent encore un peu d'embonpoint pour pouvoir faire du raw+jpeg sans se poser de questions et pouvoir s'amuser après... quand la motivation sera là sur une photo par-ci par là.


Les disques sont déjà énormes, sans parler des cartes  Le vrai problème, c'est le prix. Cet argument est vraiment important : le RAW exige un espace disque considérable. J'en ajouterais un autre : Il faut investir dans un bon derawtiseur. Il n'y a pas de secret.



Foguenne a dit:


> Il faut dire que les softs que j'ai ne me donne pas trop envie.
> Peut-être avec Aperture ?
> 
> SirDeck






C'était également mon problème. Mais mon métier m'a rendu curieux au sujet des IHMs. J'ai découvert ce que faisait Adobe sur le sujet, j'ai fait le petit didacticiel et cela a été un véritable choc : j'ai acheté un disque dur externe   



Mais revenons à l'argument massif : ça prend plus de temps et je préfère la phase de la prise de vue (en gros le travail du tirage est artificiel).

Laisser le boîtier traiter automatiquement la photo pour en faire un jpeg ou laisser Aperture ou Ligthroom traiter automatiquement la photo pour en faire un jpeg, ça prend le même temps !!!!! La différence, c'est que si tu es emballé par un cliché, mais que tu n'es pas d'accord avec le traitement, tu peux intervenir.
Il est tout à fait exact que du temps est nécessaire au début pour apprendre ce nouveau mode de photographie : la façon de régler l'exposition (je m'en explique souvent ici) et la maîtrise du logiciel de tirage (la mise au point des réglages par défaut qui correspondent à notre façon d'exposer la prise de vue). Mais c'est transitoire.

Pour ce qui est de l'aspect "non naturel" du travail au tirage, cela revient souvent dans ces forums et cela est vain. La phase de la prise de vue et du tirage ont toujours existé en photographie. On prend la vue en pensant au tirage et à ses contraintes. Penser que l'on peut tirer une bonne photo à partir d'une mauvaise prise de vue est naïf. Le numérique ne fait que rendre beaucoup moins coûteux cette deuxième phase fondamentale de la photographie. On peut y tenter de retrouver ce que l'on a vu (c'est ce que j'ai fait sur le cliché commenté ci-dessus et on y arrive beaucoup mieux qu'en laissant tout en automatique) ou tenter d'exprimer ce que l'on a ressenti. Je travaille actuellement des feuilles qui mon fait penser à du Sarah Moon période actuelle. Or Sarah Moon produit des uvres plutôt picturales. Il est clair que cela exige d'accentuer fortement certains aspects de la nature.

Pour résumer :
Oui, cela demande un très gros disque dur.
Oui, cela demande plus de temps. Mais uniquement au départ, pour apprendre.
Non, cela ne demande pas plus de temps, si on délègue le tirage à la machine. Mieux, cela réduit le temps de post-traitement : on n'utilise beaucoup moins photoshop et le traitement sur un bon dérawtiseur est beaucoup mieux adapté à cette pratique, donc moins coûteuse en temps.

Enfin, je rappelle que je ne suis pas professionnel. Mais je reconnais que je n'ai pas d'enfants  

converti ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> converti ?



Pas encore   

Je n'ai rien mais alors vraiment rien contre le travail au tirage et j'aime plein de photos qui ont nécessité un travail de tirage et n'auraient pas été aussi belles sans ça (Sarah Moon me semble en effet un bon exemple mais il y en a plein d'autres). J'ai même encore un agrandisseur (N&B basique) qui dort en Lozère dans une pièce sombre 

Tous les arguments que tu donnes sont valides mais il reste :
1) le problème de la place sur les cartes et les disques (et les sauvegardes encore plus). En payant, on peut s'en sortir mais c'est quand même lourd. Par exemple,  dans mon cas, passer du jpeg au raw+ jpeg me diviserait en gros par 5 la place disponible sur une carte. En début d'année, je m'en vais retourner comme chaque année au carnaval de Limoux. J'ai déjà prévu d'acheter une carte 2Go en plus de la 1GO que j'ai parce que la 1 Go risque d'être un peu juste pour la journée (± 250 photos, j'en faisais parfois plus de 100 en argentique plus autant en diapos) vu que c'est un cas où le fait de pouvoir déclencher un peu plus souvent en numérique est bien avantageux (ce n'est pas un défilé de chars et il y a des ratés).

2) Mais le vrai problème, c'est le temps. Déjà, trier les photos dans iphoto et les ajuster un poil question exposition/contraste, éventuellement saturation (à peu près tout ce que je fais) me bouffera la soirée. J'ai photoshop elements mais je ne m'en sers guère toujours pour des problèmes de temps. Alors.... Pourtant je suis tenté par Aperture (entre autres parce que je pense que je pourrais n'utiliser que ce logiciel et pas une pile d'outils différents) mais je me demande si j'aurais le temps de m'en servir autrement que de la manière basique dont j'utilise iphoto.

Soyons clairs, ce n'est pas que je ne pourrais pas trouver le temps : on trouve toujours le temps pour ce qu'on a envie de faire, c'est que j'ai plein d'autres envies qui me prennent aussi du temps  Je trimballe régulièrement un gros sac photo sur le dos : c'est pénible mais ça ne me bloque pas pour autre chose ; mais si je passe 3 heures à bricoler l'équivalent d'une pellicule 36 poses, ce qui me semble (je me trompe peut-être) le temps nécessaire si on veut s'en donner la peine, les 3 heures vont me manquer ailleurs. 

Si tu me trouves des journées de 48 heures en solde, je suis preneur.


----------



## alan.a (5 Novembre 2006)

Il y a un mois j'ai post&#233; quelques panoramas de mon dernier voyage, ceux-ci ont &#233;t&#233;s r&#233;alis&#233;s rapidement via photoshop et sa fonction photomerge, plus quelques bricoles dans Photoshop.

Pour satisfaire jpmiss et Sirdeck voici ma recette, qui utilise uniquement les calques et les masques de fusion.

Comme j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'en faire tirer en 125 cm de large, j'ai repris les panoramas en bossant bcp mieux les jonctions.

Alors tout d'abord, il faut les photos






Ensuite je bascule dans Photomerge (fichier > automatisation > photomerge)
et j'obtiens &#231;a : 






Dans la colonne de droite, je biffe « conserver comme calques »
Si le montage ne se fait pas tout seul, on peut placer ses images plus ou moins au bon endroit de force.
Ensuite je valide, photoshop travaille et me propose un assemblage brut avec chaque photo sur un calque diff&#233;rent. Je pourrais tr&#232;s bien faire cette assemblage directement mais photomerge est rapide et automatis&#233; ...










Ensuite, j'attaque le travail

je garde le calque de base et je vais placer par dessus le calque sup&#233;rieur, avec le plus de pr&#233;cision possible.
Pour cela, je reduis le % de fond. (voir l'illustration ci dessus pour trouver o&#249; &#231;a se trouve)
En reduisant le fond, j'ai une image fantomatique que je peux d&#233;placer avec le pointeur.






j'opte pour un raccord au niveau de la mer et &#224; la base du promontoire rocheux.
Un fois que c'est bon, je repasse le fond &#224; 100 % et j'ajoute un masque de fusion au calque






Le masque de fusion permet de « gommer » l'image sans la d&#233;truire. Pour cela il suffit de peindre dedans avec des nuances de gris. Lorsqu'il s'agit de noir &#224; 100 %, on gomme &#224; 100 %. Pour reboucher un endroit qu'on aurait top gomm&#233;, il suffit de repeindre avec du blanc. Un gris &#224; 50 % gommera l'image du calque &#224; 50 % etc.
Pour obtenir un gris &#224; 50 %, je r&#233;duis l'opacit&#233; de l'outil &#224; 50 % etc.

Pour remettre les couleurs en noir et blanc dans le nuancier, il suffit de presser la touche D. Pour inverser la couleur de premier plan avec celle de 2e plan, il suffit de presser sur X. Pour s&#233;lectionner la brosse, on presse sur B et pour modifier l'opacit&#233; de l'outil, il suffit de taper directement le % qu'on souhaite dans le pav&#233; num&#233;rique et de valider.
On peut aussi modifier la taille et la duret&#233; de l'outils via les raccourcis claviers. Sur ces raccourcis pr&#233;cis j'ai des r&#233;glages perso alors &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de vous les donner. (Pour voir les votres, il suffit de regarder dans Edition > raccourcis clavier,  de choisir Outils.
Tout en bas vous verrez les raccourcis pour jouer sur l'&#233;paisseur et la duret&#233;, vous pourrez les modifier si besoin.)

En travaillant avec une palette graphique, on peut en plus, via la pression du stylet travailler avec un grande finesse. Comme le maquillage et moins m&#233;canique qu'&#224; la souris, on peut bcp plus facilement bricoler une jonction entre deux photos.

Voici donc la premi&#232;re image plac&#233;e et la jonction faite






et voici le masque de fusion pour y parvenir






et l'image trou&#233;e






Je rep&#232;te cette op&#233;ration pour chacun des calques

l&#224;, j'ajoute du contenu en bas du panorama










et l&#224; du contenu &#224; droite










et voli&#224; 






Ensuite, on peut bosser sur les couleurs, l&#224; j'ai rien fait du tout


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

joli cours !


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2006)

Super !

Cela valait le coût d'attendre  
Du coup, tu prends tes clichés à main levée ?


----------



## alan.a (5 Novembre 2006)

Sur des paysages du genre, oui. 
De plus, en vacances, je suis g&#233;n&#233;ralement assez charg&#233; pour ne pas rajouter un pied photo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

J'ai refait mon panorama en suivant la m&#233;thode expliqu&#233;e par Alan.
Conclusion : c'est bien plus long, bien plus lourd qu'avec des gadgets comme PhotoStitch, mais le r&#233;sultat est tellement meilleur !
Je ne suis &#233;videmment pas aussi dou&#233; que lui, mais voici donc la nouvelle version :





_Clic sur l'image pour une version agrandie (330 Ko environ)._


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> converti ?



h&#233;h&#233;, de plus en plus. 
Je vais relire encore une fois tous tes post sur le sujet et commander un DD. 

Merci pour tes conseils.  

Alan.  

Xavier, super ton panorama.


----------



## SirDeck (9 Novembre 2006)

Normalement, je ne monte pas trop mes photos. Mais là, c'est une commande. Une de mes nièces avait besoin de mes services pour un devoir d'art plastique  Elle avait une idée très claire de ce qu'elle voulait. Elle a fait le directeur artistique, le modèle, maquillage, coiffeuse etc. Moi, les photos et le traitement postproduction. En fait, ce travail sur Photoshop met en uvres les éléments de base de photoshop en photo : les calques, la sélection et le masquage.

Tout d'abord je tire deux exemplaires de la photo avec Lightroom : l'une en couleur et l'autre en noir et blanc.










L'image couleur est poser la première. C'est le premier calque. Je vais ensuite poser le tirage noir et blanc par-dessus. C'est le second calque. Sur ce calque, je sélectionne les chaussettes et le cur. Les lignes étant nettes, j'utilise la plume pour faire un tracé. Je crée directement un masque sur le tirage noir et blanc à partir de ce tracé. je peux alors ajuster le tracé en voyant directement le résultat du masque. Le masque me sert ici à découper le calque noir et blanc pour voir à travers le calque couleur au niveau des chaussettes et du cur et cela, sans dégrader le calque noir et blanc.




Le résultat ne me satisfait pas, la transition entre noir et blanc et couleur étant trop brutal. Je pixelises alors le masque avant de lui appliquer un léger flou gaussien. Voici où nous en somme avec les deux claques visibles :




Par-dessus, je place un calque totalement blanc. J'y applique un masque du contour de la silhouette. Pour ce qui est du corps, j'utilise la même méthode que précédemment (en reprenant les tracés déjà réalisés pour les chaussettes et le cur). Pour la tête et les cheveux, c'est plus compliqué. Il faudrait un post entier :hein:  J'obtiens le calque blanc masqué : 





En rendant tous les claques visibles, cela donne ça : 





Pour accentuer l'effet recherché, je rajoute une ombre en partant de la sélection de la silhouette que j'écrase dans la hauteur. Je la rempli de noir applique un flou gaussien et rend transparent le calque jusqu'à ce que cela me plaise.






Un clin d'il à Good    

En plus grand dans *le forum ad hoc*.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2006)

Salut les enfants. 

Loin de toutes les techniques de pros aguerris, j'ai un truc à proposer.
Un bidouillage dont j'ai eu l'idée hier soir, pour essayer de donner une texture "vieillie" à une photo. 

Je vous donne donc l'idée ici, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un.
A mon avis la technique peut être largement améliorée, vu que je ne suis qu'un amateur qui s'amuse.

Donc voilà :
Ce matin j'ai accroché un drap à ma fenêtre et j'ai photographié la partie qui me semblait la  moins plissée : 




Sous photoshop, j'ai passé le tout en noir et blanc, augmenté le contraste, puis j'ai retiré de l'image tout le blanc, avec l'outil de sélection par couleur.
Ca me donne une espèce de grille, un quadrillage qui reprend le maillage du tissu.

Après ça j'ai pris une photo quelconque et j'y ai superposé l'image épurée du drap, sur un deuxième calque..
En jouant sur l'opacité de ce second calque, et sur son contraste, on arrive à avoir une photo qui rappelle une toile de tableau...

Exemple :
La photo de base :




Et la photo retravaillée, avec la texture du drap par dessus :




C'est à retravailler, à affiner, on pourrait prendre plusieurs draps en photo et les superposer, ou des tissus plus grossiers,etc, mais bon...

L'idée est là, si certains veulent s'amuser avec.


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

notons que c'est une m&#233;thode beaucoup plus safe pour couper un concombre &#224; traver un tissu. Bobby pense &#224; la s&#233;curit&#233; de tous 

la mortalit&#233; des m&#233;nag&#232;re de moins de 51 ans va enfin diminuer 

_merci pour la technique _


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'idée est là, si certains veulent s'amuser avec.



Belle découverte 

Mais si non y'a des scripts qui font ça très bien :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Belle découverte
> 
> Mais si non y'a des scripts qui font ça très bien :rateau:


Oui, bon, ben, j'sais pas faire, alors je cherche!


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, bon, ben, j'sais pas faire, alors je cherche!



Pose ton calque de tissu sur le calque de photo. Applique le mode "Produit" au calque tissu (en haut de la palette de calque). Joue ensuite sur la transparence. Tu peux essayer les autres modes pour voir comment ça marche


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pose ton calque de tissu sur le calque de photo. Applique le mode "Produit" au calque tissu (en haut de la palette de calque). Joue ensuite sur la transparence. Tu peux essayer les autres modes pour voir comment ça marche




Mode de fusion "lumière ponctuelle" :


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Mode de fusion "lumière ponctuelle" :



Applique le mode éclaircir aux couleurs claires et le mode obscurcir aux couleurs fondées. L'effet est plus prononcé que le mode Lumière Tamisée. Un calque Gris à 50% ne produit aucun effet dans ce mode.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2006)

Comme notre ami Jp nous fait du HDR, je voulais voir comment cela se passait sous PSD et surtout voir à quoi cela servait  
Donc ce soir j'ai trouvé une scène de nuit impossible : des éléments très lumineux et des éléments très sombres dans le cadre. Voici ce que j'arrive à obtenir classiquement : 



Pour que le pont soit bien exposé, je dois sous-exposer les bâtiments à l'arrière. Et encore, là, la pierre près des lampes du pont est brûlée.

Voici ce que j'obtiens à partir d'un HDR obtenu avec trois clichés qui ne sont même pas séparés d'un cran : 


Bon, c'est vite fait et je découvre l'outil. Mais ça ouvre des perspectives non ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mais ça ouvre des perspectives non ?



C'est clair! Et Photomatix eest encore plus efficace que PS C2


----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est clair! Et Photomatix eest encore plus efficace que PS C2



Je ne sais pas s'il est plus efficace. Je peux dire que PSD n'est pas simple au premier abord. Mais c'est un peu comme Photomerge non ?


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2006)

Comme quelques personnes m&#8217;ont gentiment demand&#233;es d&#8217;expliquer ma recette pour faire des photos de goutte, je vais essayer de vous r&#233;sumer ma &#171; m&#233;thode &#187;, sachant que je t&#226;tonne toujours  .

En premi&#232;re partie, je vais d&#233;tailler la prise de vue :
En premier lieu, il faut avoir le maximum de lumi&#232;re possible. En int&#233;rieur, j&#8217;ai utilis&#233; un halog&#232;ne que j&#8217;ai plac&#233; tr&#232;s pr&#232;s du robinet (10-20 cm). L&#8217;apport d&#8217;un flash est bien aussi, mais limite l&#8217;obturation &#224; 1/250s. C&#8217;est parfois un peu juste pour avoir assez de nettet&#233; (apr&#232;s le conseil de SirDeck, je dirais que c'est finallement pas grave si il n'y a pas trop de lumi&#232;re dans la pi&#232;ce avant le flash. Donc, ne pas mettre d'halog&#232;ne si on utilise un flash). Je n&#8217;ai d&#8217;ailleur pas encore r&#233;ussi &#224; savoir &#224; partir de quelle vitesse d&#8217;obturation j&#8217;&#233;tais sur d&#8217;avoir une goutte nette. En plus, cela doit varier suivant le type de goutte que l&#8217;on veut prendre en photo (d&#233;but de la chute, milieu de la chute, ou &#233;claboussure). Je dois refaire des tests pour trouver une fourchette acceptable... 
Bien-sur, la profondeur de champs (PDC) est l&#224; aussi importante. Je dirais que pour &#234;tre tranquille, il faut un minimum de 1cm de PDC (et 2cm en ext&#233;rieur, &#224; cause du vent). Disons qu&#8217;on utilise un objectif macro de 100mm. Si on se place &#224; 35cm de la goute (distance dos d&#8217;objectif-goutte), il faut alors une ouverture de f16 &#224; f32 pour avoir 1cm de PDC. Si on se place &#224; 50cm de la goutte, on devra avoir une ouverture de f8 &#224; f16. Suivant la qualit&#233; de votre objectif, placez vous &#224; la meilleur distance possible afin d&#8217;avoir un bon piqu&#233;.
Pour calculer &#231;a, vous pouvez utiliser cette page

Ensuite, il faut &#234;tre le plus stable possible et donc, utiliser un pied si possible. Ca serait dommage de rater une belle photo de goutte &#224; cause d&#8217;un flou de boug&#233;. En effet, vous allez vite comprendre qu&#8217;on ne fait pas mouche &#224; tous les coups. Avoir une belle goutte bien cadr&#233;e est souvent un coup de chance.
Pour faire la mise au point (MAP), j&#8217;utilise un objet non uni (avec une texture pour pouvoir faire une MAP pr&#233;cise) que je place en biais sous les gouttes qui tombent. Je fais la MAP sur le point d&#8217;impact tout en veillant &#224; ce que ma vis&#233;e soit le plus horizontal possible (c'est-&#224;-dire perpendiculaire &#224; la chute de la goutte). Je conseille aussi de faire la MAP au centre du cadre. C&#8217;est comme &#231;a que la PDC par rapport &#224; la goutte sera la plus importante. Ici, plus votre ouverture sera petite (grand chiffre), plus vous avez de chance d&#8217;avoir une goutte nette, du haut jusqu&#8217;en bas de votre cadre. Si votre PDC est limite, seules les gouttes prisent au centre de l&#8217;image seront nettes. Bref, tout &#231;a reste tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire et je vous laisse t&#226;tonner &#224; votre tour...  .
Si je n&#8217;utilise pas le flash, je vais r&#233;gler ma vitesse d&#8217;obturation entre 1/2000 et 1/4000s. Cela n&#233;cessite souvent de monter un peu en iso (400-800). C&#8217;est suivant la hauteur de la chute de la goutte.
Enfin, je m&#8217;occupe un peu du d&#233;cor. G&#233;n&#233;ralement, le fond sera flou. Il suffit donc de mettre n&#8217;importe quel objet de couleur derri&#232;re la goutte pour que cette couleur &#171; inonde &#187; le clich&#233;. Si l&#8217;objet est bien positionn&#233;, il apparaitra aussi dans la goutte, avec plus ou moins de nettet&#233;. 
Avec un flash, et il aura aussi des &#233;clats lumineux dans la goutte:




Passons maintenant &#224; la pratique. Essayez de donner au robinet un rythme r&#233;gulier afin de pouvoir anticiper sur le passage de la goutte dans votre cadrage. Je ne suis pas un adepte de la rafale car faire le tri sur 100 clich&#233; est ensuite vraiment tr&#232;s long.
Pour ma part, j&#8217;&#233;coute les gouttes et je d&#233;clenche juste avant la prochaine chute. J&#8217;utilise une t&#233;l&#233;commande afin d&#8217;&#233;viter de faire trembler mon appareil le plus possible.
Apr&#232;s 2 ou 3 clich&#233;s, je contr&#244;le sur l&#8217;&#233;cran arri&#232;re de mon appareil la pr&#233;sence d&#8217;une goutte sur mes images, ainsi que la nettet&#233; de celle-ci (je zoom pour &#234;tre bien sur). Je ne garde que les prises qui me semble suffisamment bien cadr&#233;es et nettes. Bien-sur, je fais tout &#231;a en Raw afin de pouvoir avoir plus de souplesse pour les retouches de contraste, lumi&#232;re et couleur. Pour ma part, j'arrive en moyenne &#224; avoir un clich&#233; correct pour 15 d&#233;clanchements.
Une fois que j'ai une dizaine de clich&#233;s qui me plaisent, je les transfert sur mon Mac.
Voici une photo d&#8217;une installation que j&#8217;avais fait cet &#233;t&#233; en ext&#233;rieur, et un des clich&#233; r&#233;alis&#233; :








La prochaine fois, je vais essayer de d&#233;tailler le traitement r&#233;alis&#233; sous Toshop .

PS : N&#8217;h&#233;sitez pas &#224; poser des questions sur cette premi&#232;re partie. Si vous voyez des erreurs, que vous avez une meilleur technique ou d'autres trucs, je suis aussi preneur .
Cela m&#8217;aidera peut-&#234;tre aussi &#224; corriger mon texte qui n&#8217;est pas forc&#233;ment tr&#232;s clair&#8230;


----------



## root (23 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Comme quelques personnes mont gentiment demandées dexpliquer ma recette pour faire des photos de goutte, je vais essayer de vous résumer ma « méthode », sachant que je tâtonne toujours  .



Merci !  

Tu m'inspires... J'ai pas de matos macro, mais j'ai bien envie de tenter des choses!


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2006)

Belle tambouille 



wip a dit:


> ...L&#8217;apport d&#8217;un flash est bien aussi, mais limite l&#8217;obturation &#224; 1/250s. C&#8217;est parfois un peu juste pour avoir assez de nettet&#233;. Je n&#8217;ai d&#8217;ailleur pas encore r&#233;ussi &#224; savoir &#224; partir de quelle vitesse d&#8217;obturation j&#8217;&#233;tais sur d&#8217;avoir une goutte nette. En plus, cela doit varier suivant le type de goutte que l&#8217;on veut prendre en photo (d&#233;but de la chute, milieu de la chute, ou &#233;claboussure). Je dois refaire des tests pour trouver une fourchette acceptable...


En fait le flash est beaucoup plus rapide que l'obturation. Tu peux geler une balle de fusil avec un flash... si tu d&#233;clenches au bon moment 
Le flash permet de travailler en ISO 100 ce qui r&#233;duit le bruit. Sur une surface r&#233;fl&#233;chissante comme de l'eau, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de flasher dans un parapluie ou une bo&#238;te &#224; lumi&#232;re afin d'avoir une belle haute lumi&#232;re sur le clich&#233;. Pour bien positionner cette haute lumi&#232;re sur l'objet photographi&#233;, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'avoir un flash avec lampe pilote afin de le positionner correctement. Si on n'en a pas, il faut faire des essais. On peut donc travailler &#224; 1/60 &#232;me sans probl&#232;me, pourvu qu'il fasse suffisamment sombre pour que seule la lumi&#232;re en provenance du flash soit prise en compte. Evidemment, on peut "sculpter" l'objet avec des r&#233;flecteurs ou inversement des cartons noirs pour accentuer des basses lumi&#232;res. Du studio quoi.



wip a dit:


> Ici, plus votre ouverture sera grande, plus vous avez de chance d&#8217;avoir une goutte nette, du haut jusqu&#8217;en bas de votre cadre. Si votre PDC est limite, seules les gouttes prisent au centre de l&#8217;image seront nettes. Bref, tout &#231;a reste tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire et je vous laisse t&#226;tonner &#224; votre tour...  .




L&#224; je ne comprends plus. Tu dis plus haut (avec justesse) que plus on ferme, plus on a de la PDC est grande.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> L&#224; je ne comprends plus. Tu dis plus haut (avec justesse) que plus on ferme, plus on a de la PDC est grande.



Je pense que notre ami voulait dire "importante" au lieu de "grande", et ceci en terme de chiffre (11, 16 ...) mais effectivement, dans la pratique nous parlons d'une _petite_ ouverture !


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Belle tambouille
> 
> 
> En fait le flash est beaucoup plus rapide que l'obturation. Tu peux geler une balle de fusil avec un flash... si tu d&#233;clenches au bon moment
> Le flash permet de travailler en ISO 100 ce qui r&#233;duit le bruit. Sur une surface r&#233;fl&#233;chissante comme de l'eau, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de flasher dans un parapluie ou une bo&#238;te &#224; lumi&#232;re afin d'avoir une belle haute lumi&#232;re sur le clich&#233;. Pour bien positionner cette haute lumi&#232;re sur l'objet photographi&#233;, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'avoir un flash avec lampe pilote afin de le positionner correctement. Si on n'en a pas, il faut faire des essais. On peut donc travailler &#224; 1/60 &#232;me sans probl&#232;me, pourvu qu'il fasse suffisamment sombre pour que seule la lumi&#232;re en provenance du flash soit prise en compte. Evidemment, on peut "sculpter" l'objet avec des r&#233;flecteurs ou inversement des cartons noirs pour accentuer des basses lumi&#232;res. Du studio quoi.


Oui, c'est vrai que j'avais pas vu les choses comme &#231;a pour le flash. C'est une tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e de faire comme &#231;a. Mais dans ce cas, je dois enlever l'halog&#232;ne, sinon, &#231;a laisse un contour floue &#224; la goutte. Merci de ces &#233;claircissements, je vais tenter d'utiliser mon vieux flash Braun pour faire &#231;a d&#232;s que j'aurai un peu de temps 




			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; je ne comprends plus. Tu dis plus haut (avec justesse) que plus on ferme, plus on a de la PDC est grande.


 


Amok a dit:


> Je pense que notre ami voulait dire "importante" au lieu de "grande", et ceci en terme de chiffre (11, 16 ...) mais effectivement, dans la pratique nous parlons d'une _petite_ ouverture !


Tout &#224; fait exact Amok, mais c'est vrai que &#231;a donne &#224; confusion cette histoire d'augmenter l'ouverture en r&#233;duisant les chiffres . Je vais corriger, merci


----------



## jahrom (23 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Tu m'inspires... J'ai pas de matos macro, mais j'ai bien envie de tenter des choses!



Moi j'ai pas la piscine...


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas la piscine...


Oui, mais tu as bien une cuvette non ?? 

PS: Pis on peu pas tout avoir... Toi, tu as Malow...


----------



## ikiki (27 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Comme quelques personnes mont gentiment demandées dexpliquer ma recette pour faire des photos de goutte, je vais essayer de vous résumer ma « méthode », sachant que je tâtonne toujours  .



Belle démonstration wip 
Bien envie d'essayer, mais avec mon 18/70 ça va être compliqué... :mouais: à voir 

En tout cas, merci bien


----------



## kanako (3 Décembre 2006)

coucou !
comme on est en cuisine, moi j'avais juste une question b&#234;te, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse ailleurs.
Je me demandais simplement comment optimiser au mieux mes photos pour le web avec photoshop, mais sans utiliser la fonction "enregistrer pour le web", je pr&#233;f&#232;re tout faire manuellement (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi ). J'avais lu ailleurs (sans doute dans vos plus belle photos) une histoire de curseurs pouss&#233;s &#224; fond, mais je vois pas lesquels :rateau: &#231;a doit &#234;tre pour le d&#233;velloppement Raw je suppose, mon pauvre apn ne fait que du jpeg&#8230;
bref, en g&#233;n&#233;ral j'augmente la luminosit&#233; et le contraste ou je joue avec les niveau (parfois les deux), en me disant que de toute fa&#231;on l'image va perdre avec la compression&#8230; Mais j'ai toujours l'impression que mon rendu final fait un peu faux, en m&#234;me temps, quand je reviens &#224; mon image non modifi&#233;e je la trouve terne&#8230; bref je ne sais jamais laquelle est mieux, c'est le bordel&#8230; 
Et vous, vous fa&#238;tes comment ?


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens prendre vos conseils. 
Voilà je souhaite faire une photo de pièce particulièrement éclairée par des néons. L'arrière plan est vitré et donne sur une rue. J'aimerai bien que dans l'arrière plan on voit les traînées des phares des voitures (donc de nuit)
Cette photo est-elle réalisable ? 
J'imagine que pour avoir les traînées de phares il faut augmenter le temps de pose mais alors le premier plan risque d'être cramé  
ET pour faire cette même photo mais cette fois-ci de l'extérieur ... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

un pied photo, pause "B" et fais plusieurs essais de temps de pauses : 10 sec, 15,20 etc..


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens prendre vos conseils.
> Voilà je souhaite faire une photo de pièce particulièrement éclairée par des néons. L'arrière plan est vitré et donne sur une rue. J'aimerai bien que dans l'arrière plan on voit les traînées des phares des voitures (donc de nuit)
> ...


C'est bien l'utilisation d'une pose longue... et pour éviter de cramer le premier plan, tu compenses en diminuant la sensibilité (ISO) et fermer le plus possible le diaphragme...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

tu peux tenter aussi de rajouter un filtre gris au cas ou  voir un polarisant


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Décembre 2006)

Merci à vous deux  
Par contre c'est quoi une pose B. J'ai un APN de base


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

ah..  t'as peut &#234;tre "Bulb" ... ? c'est quand l'obturateur reste ouvert et donc laisse rentrer la lumi&#232;re...t'as ptete pas &#231;a alors...sinon si tu as une position manuelle mets le plus de temps possible tu pourras pas mettre de filtre non plus...


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)

Si tu as un trop fort contraste entre l'interieur et l'exterieur, ca sera tres dur d'avoir une image correctement exposée sur la totalité....Faut faire un choix...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

apr&#232;s photoshop peut &#234;tre ton ami


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> après photoshop peut être ton ami



C'est ce à quoi je pensais à l'instant sous la douche  
Faire deux expositions  et les superposer.
Je vais tester ça ... et reviendrais vous dire ce que ça donne


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> apr&#232;s photoshop peut &#234;tre ton ami



est-ce encore de la photographie...?  
Sinon tu peux faire deux prises de vues : l'une avec l'int&#233;rieur correctement expos&#233;, l'autre avec l'ext&#233;rieur correctement expos&#233;, et tu combines les deux....


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

il a un compact  je lui indique une bou&#233;e de sauvetage


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> est-ce encore de la photographie...?  ...


j'ai le droit d'exploser de rire ?


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> il a un compact  je lui indique une bouée de sauvetage


Ah oui ok !    



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le droit d'exploser de rire ?


Mais pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

Ouvrons un thread "Photo et Philo"


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Ouvrons un thread "Photo et Philo"


bonne id&#233;e tiens ! 
[mode Pascal77 on] on pourrait l'appeler "Le fil au photo" ou comment disserter sur retoucher n'est pas tricher[mode Pascal77 off]


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

_moi, je fais des photos sans appareil photo... c'est encore de la photo ? 


'tain les questions qu'il se pose le dendrim&#232;re...  bientot, il va s'acheter un M3 avec de la tri-X et un elmar 35mm... 

dendrim&#232;re, mon ch&#233;ri, je dois t'avouer un truc : Cartier-Bresson recadrait certaines de ses photos... sisi, je te jure... le filet noir &#233;tait simul&#233; ensuite... oui, je sais, je suis cruel de te dire &#231;a !       
_


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

Oui et il mettait en sc&#232;ne aussi...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Décembre 2006)

Ben voilà on y arrive ... je veux faire du Cartier-Bresson : mise en scène + retouche


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4076422 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 'tain les questions qu'il se pose le dendrimère...  bientot, il va s'acheter un M3 avec de la tri-X et un elmar 35mm...
> 
> ...



Et si tu pouvais m'offrir une cellule avec !


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

Allez moi aussi je brise un mythe : on peut même appliquer des filtres photoshop de fluidité pour gommer les imperfections (par nature) féminines :rateau: : bras flasques, seins tombants, double menton...
pleure pas Dendrimere


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Allez moi aussi je brise un mythe : on peut même appliquer des filtres photoshop de fluidité pour gommer les imperfections (par nature) féminines :rateau: : bras flasques, seins tombants, double menton...
> pleure pas Dendrimere


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Allez moi aussi je brise un mythe : on peut même appliquer des filtres photoshop de fluidité pour gommer les imperfections (par nature) féminines :rateau: : bras flasques, seins tombants, double menton...
> pleure pas Dendrimere


On ne doit pas fr&#233;quenter les m&#234;mes femmes.


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes femmes.


C'est une question de degré dans l'imperfection


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

bon... l'interlude est pass&#233;, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2006)

_J'ai pensé ouvrir un nouveau sujet... je crois qu'on sera mieux ici.
_
Je vais avoir besoin des lumières des pros qui traînent par là. 
Comme chacun sait, la majorité des reflex numériques disposent d'un capteur dont la taille est inférieur au format argentique, c'est à dire 24x36 mm. 
Selon les modèles et les marques, la taille inférieure du capteur oblige à appliquer un coefficient multiplicateur sur les focales des objectifs. 
Ainsi, un 50mm monté sur le 350D se transforme en 80... Pratique pour les longues focales (surtout si l'objectif est stabilisé...), mais contraignant pour les grands angles. 
Les gros zooms, par exemple un 70-200, se trouveraient magnifiés par les petits capteurs. La perte de piqué et le vignettage sur les bords de l'image disparaissent d'eux-mêmes en raison du recadrage.
La distance de mise au point et la profondeur de champ, si j'ai bien compris, restent les -mêmes.

Bref, beaucoup d'avantages et l'unique inconvénient du grand-angle.
En fait, j'aurais besoin que l'on m'explique pourquoi le "full-frame" c'est mieux...


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;j&#224;, c'est pas full-frame, le fran&#231;ais "plein format" serait plus appropri&#233;. 

ensuite, le capteur 24x36 a plusieurs avantages, les pixels peuvent &#234;tre plus gros donc plus sensibles naturellement, n&#233;cessitant aussi des optiques qui arrachent moins (mais sinon, c'est bien aussi ! ), ensuite, une cible plus grande permet d'avoir moins de profondeur de champ. avec une optique &#233;quivalente et de m&#234;me luminosit&#233;, un capteur 24x36 fournira moins de profondeur de champ qu'un petit format. idem sur un 6x6 par rapport &#224; un 24x36. ce qui eput-&#234;tre souhaitable (cf les portraits faits au 85mm f1,2 sur un 5D )

&#231;a semble rien comme &#231;a... tu me dirasi : il suffirait d'optiques plus lumineuses. mais outre que ces optiques seraient moins performantes (le 1,2 de 85 canon est moins bon objectivement que le 1,8 et le Noctilux Leica n'est pas une optique ultra-performante question piqu&#233; et homog&#233;n&#233;&#239;t&#233 en piqu&#233;, &#231;a ne changerait pas grand chose en terme de "velout&#233;" de l'image. D&#233;j&#224; que sur le 5D, de par la nature du capteur (qui est un capteur avec des puits de lumi&#232;re), les transitions sont plus abruptes qu'avec un film, imagine avec un petit capteur, les efforts qu'il faudrait d&#233;ployer de mani&#232;re technique (optiques ultra-ultral-lumineuses) et logicielles pour arriver &#224; ce m&#234;me rendu d'image. 

l&#224;, on cause plus bokeh...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4076791 a dit:
			
		

> déjà, c'est pas full-frame, le français "plein format" serait plus approprié.
> 
> ensuite, le capteur 24x36 a plusieurs avantages, les pixels peuvent être plus gros donc plus sensibles naturellement, nécessitant aussi des optiques qui arrachent moins (mais sinon, c'est bien aussi ! ), ensuite, une cible plus grande permet d'avoir moins de profondeur de champ. avec une optique équivalente et de même luminosité, un capteur 24x36 fournira moins de profondeur de champ qu'un petit format. idem sur un 6x6 par rapport à un 24x36. ce qui eput-être souhaitable (cf les portraits faits au 85mm f1,2 sur un 5D )
> 
> ...



'spèce de teigne, je dis full-frame si je veux. 

Si j'ai bien compris, quand je dis que la profondeur de champ est inchangé, c'est une connerie... question de bokeh, donc. 
Les grands capteurs sont moins exigeants en terme de ressources processeurs et possèdent des transitions plus fluides? 
Mais avec un full-frame (re ), on gagne en lumière ce qu'on perd en déformation sur les bords? 

J'ai la sensation qu'il s'agit plus d'un compromis entre les deux qu'un réel avantage pour le plein-format...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4076791 a dit:
			
		

> déjà, c'est pas full-frame, le français "plein format" serait plus approprié.
> 
> ensuite, le capteur 24x36 a plusieurs avantages, les pixels peuvent être plus gros donc plus sensibles naturellement, nécessitant aussi des optiques qui arrachent moins (mais sinon, c'est bien aussi ! ), ensuite, une cible plus grande permet d'avoir moins de profondeur de champ. avec une optique équivalente et de même luminosité, un capteur 24x36 fournira moins de profondeur de champ qu'un petit format. idem sur un 6x6 par rapport à un 24x36. ce qui eput-être souhaitable (cf les portraits faits au 85mm f1,2 sur un 5D )
> 
> ...



D'un point de vue optique, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la PDC varie avec la surface. Il me semblait que seul la focal et l'ouverture avaient un impact. Tu aurais une piste ?

Le fait que les photosites soient plus gros permet d'obtenir plus de dynamique. L'exemple que tu prends, le 5D, est effectivement un bon exemple. Il me semble qu'il possède le capteur Canon constitué des plus gros photosites. Il me semble également que c'est une des raisons qui met Fudji au top sur ce point.

Pour les transitions abruptes du flou au net, il est très visible, bien que plus souple que sur un petit format. Ce n'est pas par hasard que photoshop propose un filtre "flou d'objectif" dans sa dernière version  

@ Dendrimere : et oui, désolé de t'apprendre que le flou très prononcé aux douces transitions des beaux portraits de Léa Crespy pour Télérama sont réalisés en "Chambre noire" 



chandler_jf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens prendre vos conseils.
> Voilà je souhaite faire une photo de pièce particulièrement éclairée par des néons. L'arrière plan est vitré et donne sur une rue. J'aimerai bien que dans l'arrière plan on voit les traînées des phares des voitures (donc de nuit)
> ...



Je vais peut-être dire une connerie. Mais des fois, on oublie les évidences. Pourquoi tu n'éteins pas les néons après un premier temps d'exposition ? Les néons ne seraient alors allumés que pendant une toute petite partie de l'exposition.



kanako a dit:


> coucou !
> comme on est en cuisine, moi j'avais juste une question bête, je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse ailleurs.
> Je me demandais simplement comment optimiser au mieux mes photos pour le web avec photoshop, mais sans utiliser la fonction "enregistrer pour le web", je préfère tout faire manuellement (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi ). J'avais lu ailleurs (sans doute dans vos plus belle photos) une histoire de curseurs poussés à fond, mais je vois pas lesquels :rateau: ça doit être pour le dévelloppement Raw je suppose, mon pauvre apn ne fait que du jpeg
> bref, en général j'augmente la luminosité et le contraste ou je joue avec les niveau (parfois les deux), en me disant que de toute façon l'image va perdre avec la compression Mais j'ai toujours l'impression que mon rendu final fait un peu faux, en même temps, quand je reviens à mon image non modifiée je la trouve terne bref je ne sais jamais laquelle est mieux, c'est le bordel
> Et vous, vous faîtes comment ?



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne veux pas utiliser la fonction enregistrer pour le Web ! C'est la plus efficace. Elle est faite pour ça.
Tu affiches les deux vues : avant/après, ce qui te permet de voir à partir de quand tu commences à percevoir une dégradation. Et tu verras alors que tu peux facilement obtenir des fichiers de très faible poids sans qu'il soit possible de déceler à l'il nu la moindre différence d'avec l'originale.




			
				[MGZ] alèm;4076422 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, je fais des photos sans appareil photo... c'est encore de la photo ?
> 
> _



De quoi s'agit-il ? tu fais des photogrammes ou rayogrammes ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> D'un point de vue optique, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la PDC varie avec la surface. Il me semblait que seul la focal et l'ouverture avaient un impact. Tu aurais une piste ?



la focale, l'ouverture et aussi (tadaaaaaam) les cercles de confusion... 

les optiques ne me semblent pas z'être encore optimisées jusqu'à ce point là, elles ont déjà assez de mal à être assez piquées pour les petits capteurs alors, avoir des cercles de confusion assez fins pour que la PDC soit égale à des capteurs 24x36, non. 

et même, les puits de lumière que sont les photosites semblent être une limite technique à celà. 



SirDeck a dit:


> De quoi s'agit-il ? tu fais des photogrammes ou rayogrammes ?



je profite du leak


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie. Mais des fois, on oublie les évidences. Pourquoi tu n'éteins pas les néons après un premier temps d'exposition ? Les néons ne seraient alors allumés que pendant une toute petite partie de l'exposition.



Ha ouais bonne idée ...  
Je vais tester ça aussi


----------



## soget (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

En cherchant un tutorial, Photoshop, je suis arrivé sur cette page-là, qui présente une Technique des mélanges de couches.

Le mélange de couche, je maîtrise un peu. Ce qui me pose problème dans ce cas de figure, cest l'application de la "couche jaune" à partir d'une copie en CMJN.

Est-ce que, lun dentre vous à une explication simple et surtout un peu plus détaillé à me donner

Par avance, un grand merci.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si tu as un trop fort contraste entre l'interieur et l'exterieur, ca sera tres dur d'avoir une image correctement expos&#233;e sur la totalit&#233;....Faut faire un choix...


 
Ou alors faire de la HDR avec l'option idoine de PS CS2 ou PhotoMatix. Voir cette photo.
Ce n'est pas tres sp&#233;ctaculaire mais en principe il est impossible d'avoir les traces de pas sur du sable noir en contre jour avec un coucher de soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

> D'un point de vue optique, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la PDC varie avec la surface. Il me semblait que seul la focal et l'ouverture avaient un impact. Tu aurais une piste ?





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4077117 a dit:
			
		

> la focale, l'ouverture et aussi (tadaaaaaam) les cercles de confusion...



Le cercle de confusion peut entraîné lors d'un agrandissement un flou qu'on ne distinguait pas sur le négatif ou un tirage plus petit (en agrandissant une photo on agrandit les "erreurs", quelque chose de flou en petit sera encore plus flou en grand), du coup la PdC d'un paysage net sur le négatif, tiré en 30x45 s'en trouve forcément moins nette.

Mais les cercles de confusion, vus qu'ils dépendent plus de la qualité de l'objectif et du format du négatif, que d'un réglage de l'appareil : on peut pas trop intervenir lors de la prise de vue (à moins d'avoir des yeux de lynx) ... 
Il me semble que les valeurs du cercle de confusion sont inscrites sur l'objectif (j'avais jamais fais gaffe) pour connaître l'agrandissement limite (c'est à dire où l'oeil humain verra flou ou net à une certaine distance de l'image) - que l'on peut obtenir suivant l'objectif que l'on utilise et surtout le format du négatif (ou du capteur).


----------



## SirDeck (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Le cercle de confusion peut entraîné lors d'un agrandissement un flou qu'on ne distinguait pas sur le négatif ou un tirage plus petit (en agrandissant une photo on agrandit les "erreurs", quelque chose de flou en petit sera encore plus flou en grand), du coup la PdC d'un paysage net sur le négatif, tiré en 30x45 s'en trouve forcément moins nette.
> 
> Mais les cercles de confusion, vus qu'ils dépendent plus de la qualité de l'objectif et du format du négatif, que d'un réglage de l'appareil : on peut pas trop intervenir lors de la prise de vue (à moins d'avoir des yeux de lynx) ...
> Il me semble que les valeurs du cercle de confusion sont inscrites sur l'objectif (j'avais jamais fais gaffe) pour connaître l'agrandissement limite (c'est à dire où l'oeil humain verra flou ou net à une certaine distance de l'image) - que l'on peut obtenir suivant l'objectif que l'on utilise et surtout le format du négatif (ou du capteur).




Il me semble que cela touche la capacité visuelle humaine non ? Or elle ne bouge pas vraiment depuis 100 000 ans    
Ce que tu dis est juste, plus ont agrandi l'image, plus les détails peuvent être perçus par l'il humain. Par conséquent ce qui semblait net apparaît flou. En fait, ça l'était déjà, mais l'il était incapable de le voir (c'est pour ça qu'une photo floue peut avoir une vie sur le WEB  )
Il me semble donc que c'est la résolution du capteur qui compte ici. Le tirage d'un cliché à la chambre peut être agrandi de manière considérable avant que l'il humain soit capable de percevoir une perte de netteté (pour un sujet net) à 30 cm du tirage. Bien évidemment, l'objectif doit être adapté aux capacités du capteur.

Pour ce qui est de la PDC, comme tu rognes les bords sur un petit capteur, tu perds la zone la plus floue (la plus proche et, peut-être, la plus loin).

pas simple tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble que cela touche la capacit&#233; visuelle humaine non ? Or elle ne bouge pas vraiment depuis 100 000 ans
> (...) pas simple tout &#231;a...



Elle d&#233;pend des gens (je touche du bois pas de myopie pour le moment).
Le cercle de confusion (un truc asse arbitraire en fait) n'est pas le m&#234;me suivant les format de n&#233;gatif :
1/30 pour le grand format
mais les autres formats c'est une autre valeur et ma m&#233;moire me fait d&#233;faut.


Tiens j'ai retrouv&#233; le rapport avec la PdC : c'est pour calculer l'hyperfocale. 

Formule de calcul de l'Hyperfocale

Pour calculer l'hyperfocale puis la profondeur de champ, utiliser la formule suivante :

Hy = ( F&#215;F ) / ( f&#215;CdC )

o&#249; :

Hy	= Hyperfocale
F	= longueur focale de l'objectif
f	= diaphragme utilis&#233;
CdC 	= Cercle de confusion


Exemple : la pellicule 120 est tr&#232;s fine donc je d&#233;cide d'opter pour un cercle de confusion de 0,06, interm&#233;diaire entre le 135 et le format 120. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re me donner une marge de tol&#233;rance ! J'utilise un objectif de 50 mm &#224; f 16.0

Hy = 50&#215;50 / 16&#215;0,06

Hy = 2604 mm soit 2,6 m.


Dans cet exemple, je devrai faire la MAP sur 2,6 m &#224; f 16 avec le Noblex 150 et tout sera net de l'infini &#224; Hy / 2 comme on l'a vu plus haut, c'est-&#224;-dire :

PdC = 2,6 / 2

PdC = de l'infini &#224; 1,30 m environ !

Edit : Quand je pense que j'ai pay&#233; ma formation avec la sueur de mon front pour apprendre ce genre de choses, enfin bon ...


----------



## SirDeck (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Elle dépend des gens (je touche du bois pas de myopie pour le moment).
> Le cercle de confusion (un truc asse arbitraire en fait) n'est pas le même suivant les format de négatif :
> 1/30 pour le grand format
> mais les autres formats c'est une autre valeur et ma mémoire me fait défaut.
> ...



Ça me fait penser que c'est un truc qui manque un peu sur les réflexes actuels : un mode qui fait le point sur l'hyperfocal. Du coup, dans le viseur, le point serait flou   
À la place de toutes ces fonctions qui concernent le Jpeg et qui sont tout à fait inutiles    
On a bien un truc sur les Canon, mais ce n'est pas ça et je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser de manière satisfaisante.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Du coup, dans le viseur, le point serait flou



Heu je te suis plus ...  A cause du viseur ???


----------



## SirDeck (14 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Heu je te suis plus ...  A cause du viseur ???



Non. Quand tu regardes dans le viseur, le diaphragme n'est pas fermé (sauf si tu appuies sur le test PDC). Aussi les zones qui seront perçues nettes une fois le diaphragme fermé sont alors franchement floues. En hyperfocal, il est probable que ton sujet soit dedans.


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

en passant, il ne faudra pas se baser sur le 24x36 pour les cercles de confusion du num&#233;rique et m&#234;me les cercles de confusion seraient d&#233;pendants de la taille des pixels donc il faudrait la connaitre aussi... (sachant aussi que le fait que les photosites soient des puits interf&#232;rent grandement avec la notion de cercles de confusion)


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2006)

"Coté cuisine", devient "Cuisine chinoise"...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Confusius confusant&#8230; Fichtre ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4090377 a dit:
			
		

> en passant, il ne faudra pas se baser sur le 24x36 pour les cercles de confusion du num&#233;rique et m&#234;me les cercles de confusion seraient d&#233;pendants de la taille des pixels donc il faudrait la connaitre aussi... (sachant aussi que le fait que les photosites soient des puits interf&#232;rent grandement avec la notion de cercles de confusion)



Et qu'on dise sur quel appareil on se base, de quoi on parle  

-------------------

Bon ben sinon vous avez le lien les cocos > Arnaud Frich parle de la Profondeur de champ 

Il est super bien ce site, je trouve, il parle bien de chose pas tr&#232;s simples voire complexes et en plus c'est beau et donc agr&#233;able &#224; lire. Pour tous ceux qui veulent apprendre les bases de la photo, je le conseille : en bas y'a un lien vers d'autres points techniques notamment sur la couleur (faut fouiller).


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_pourquoi tu ne mets pas son nom en entier ?  parler de son site, ce n'est pas faire de la pub &#224; Arnaud qui est, de toutes fa&#231;ons, une l&#233;gende, tu sais&#8230; 
_


----------



## wip (14 Décembre 2006)

Très interressant ce lien *Odré*, merci .

J'avais d'ailleur lu un article semblable sur un autre site dont je ne retrouve plus l'adresse pour le moment.
Mais je me rend compte que le cercle de confusion joue un très grand role dans la PDC.
Sur le site que j'ai lu, ils disaient que le cercle de confusion était de 0.033 pour du 35mm, et de 0.025 pour un capteur numérique APS. Mais comme il y a différents capteurs numérique, je ne sais quoi prendre comme chiffre pour mon 350d...:hein: 
Vous avez une idée de l'endroit ou je pourrais trouver ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Vous avez une idée de l'endroit ou je pourrais trouver ça ?



Dans la tête d'Alem  ou plus sérieusement en faisant une recherche sur quel capteur pour le 350D et ensuite avec le format du capteur une recherche sur le cercle de confusion adéquate à ce format.

Mais y'a une histoire de puit de lumière avec le numérique ...

(De rien, d'ailleurs le lien c'est l'Alem qui l'a filé sur un autre fil.)


----------



## SirDeck (16 Décembre 2006)

Pour info, la bêta de CS3 est totalement fonctionnelle pour le RAW chez moi. Bridge reprent bien toutes les métadonnées et interprète bien les fichiers xmp générés par Camera Raw CS2. Donc Camera Raw reprend bien les xmp générés par la version CS2. Enfin, les ponts entre les trois applications (Bridge-CameraRaw-Photoshop) sont fonctionnels : il est possible de lancer un traitement par lot photoshop à partir d'une sélection de fichiers RAW dans bridge


----------



## r0m1 (16 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pour info, la bêta de CS3 est totalement fonctionnelle pour le RAW chez moi. Bridge reprent bien toutes les métadonnées et interprète bien les fichiers xmp générés par Camera Raw CS2. Donc Camera Raw reprend bien les xmp générés par la version CS2. Enfin, les ponts entre les trois applications (Bridge-CameraRaw-Photoshop) sont fonctionnels : il est possible de lancer un traitement par lot photoshop à partir d'une sélection de fichiers RAW dans bridge



Bon ben maintenant je vais m'acheter "le RAW pour les quiches" parce que j'avoue que dès la deuxième phrase j'ai été largué....


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon ben maintenant je vais m'acheter "le RAW pour les quiches" parce que j'avoue que d&#232;s la deuxi&#232;me phrase j'ai &#233;t&#233; largu&#233;....


 
Alors le raw, comment ca marche ? Hein, Alors le raw, c'est ca !!!


----------



## r0m1 (16 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Alors le raw, qu'est ce que c'est ? Hein, Alors le raw, c'est ca !!!



Mon fr&#232;re m'a pass&#233; *le bouquin conseill&#233; par Sir Deck* qui est extr&#234;mement d&#233;taill&#233;... trop peut &#234;tre pour un d&#233;butant...:rose:  
En fait je pense que c'est vraiment une question de temps, il faut s'y mettre 

Merci pour le lien cependant Dendrimere


----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

Coucou les cuisiniers.
Y a un truc que je comprends pas. Pourquoi quand je désature une photo sous 'toshop, ça me rajoute un max de bruit ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Je me pose aussi une petite question con. :rose: 

Ce que vous faites tous sous PhotoShop, c'est possible de le faire avec une autre version que CS2? Par exemple PS Elements? 
Je suppose bien entendu qu'il y a une difference, mais je peux suivre un tuto avec PSE sans me rendre compte qu'il manque des fonctionnalit&#233;s?
Est ce qu'un Derawtiseur (c'est comme &#231;a qu'on dit? ) comme Camera Raw est fourni avec PSE ou il faut acheter? Idem pour un visualisateur style Bridge?
Est ce qu'Aperture fait la m&#234;me chose que PS + gestion RAW (pas bien clair sur le site Apple)?

Je me pose ces questions car je viens de voir le prix de PS CS2 chez Adobe; j'ai touss&#233; un bon coup...  
Aperture serai d&#233;j&#224; plus confortable financierement pour l'&#233;tudiant que je suis.

Merci d'avoir lu ce qui peut vous para&#238;tre un peu b&#234;te. 

Je tiens &#224; remercier tout particulierement SirDeck pour son aide. Gr&#226;ce &#224; toi et tes conseils de lecture, j'ai une toute autre vision du num&#233;rique.
Merci aux autres pour leurs recettes, c'est vraiment sympa de prendre le temps.
J'ai pris plaisir &#224; lire ces 20 pages...



EDIT: J'ai pens&#233; mettre les questions ici &#233;tant donn&#233; le c&#244;t&#233; "info de d&#233;butant qui revient souvent" qui m&#233;rite peut &#234;tre pas un post.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Je me pose aussi une petite question con. :rose:
> 
> Ce que vous faites tous sous PhotoShop, c'est possible de le faire avec une autre version que CS2? Par exemple PS Elements?
> Je suppose bien entendu qu'il y a une difference, mais je peux suivre un tuto avec PSE sans me rendre compte qu'il manque des fonctionnalités?
> ...




Ce n'est peut-être pas le bon fil pour ça. Les modo jugeront et déplaceront si besoin.

Tu es étudiant, regarde les prix éducation.
L'offre autour de la photo numérique est mouvante et en constante évolution. J'ai personnellement CS et je l'utilise donc totalement : Bridge comme catalogueur, Camera Raw comme derawtiseur et Photoshop pour retoucher si besoin. Adobe étant très dynamique sur le sujet avec une volonté saine de standardisation, je m'intéresse à leurs offres. CS, c'est le haut du pavé chez Adobe. Donc c'est cher. PS element est destinée au grand-public. Je ne le connais pas vraiment. Aussi, je ne peux pas en parler. Mais il faut trouver une solution qui fait catalogueur, le catalogueur devant savoir utiliser les réglages du derawtiseur pour que l'on puisse voir les aperçus avec les bons réglages.
Adobe prépare Lightroom qui était présenté comme LE concurrent d'Aperture d'Apple. Je pensais que ce logiciel viendrait prendre la place de Bridge et Camera RAW dans CS3. Mais il n'en est rien. J'ai aujourd'hui du mal à le positionner par rapport à CS3. Au niveau du prix, il sera beaucoup plus abordable.

Il est possible qu'Adobe, pour ne pas se rater, suit deux voies totalement différentes :
Lightroom est organisé en WorkFlow. Le traitement est très rapide si on traite ses photos de bout en bout avec lui.
CS reste plus ouvert. Le traitement du RAW n'est qu'un élément parmi d'autres. Bridge sait gérer des fichiers vidéo par exemple. En pratique, dès qu'on utilise photoshop, il me semble que CS est mieux adapté, le pont entre bridge (  ) et PS étant transparent. La version CS3 fait faire un bon à Bridge et Camera RAW, ce dernier semble devenir plus performant que Lightroom pour le développement (maintien de la courbe en points).

Bref. Ça bouge beaucoup. Lightroom me semble tout à fait suffisant et autonome pour aller déjà très loin dans la chambre noire. Il cale aujourd'hui si on souhaite faire de la correction sélective (modifier une partie de l'image uniquement) et du montage. Là, il faut passer à Photoshop. Mais element est peut-être suffisant.

En RAW, il faut penser à investir dans un disque dur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu es &#233;tudiant, regarde les prix &#233;ducation.
> L'offre autour de la photo num&#233;rique est mouvante et en constante &#233;volution. J'ai personnellement CS et je l'utilise donc totalement : Bridge comme catalogueur, Camera Raw comme derawtiseur et Photoshop pour retoucher si besoin. Adobe &#233;tant tr&#232;s dynamique sur le sujet avec une volont&#233; saine de standardisation, je m'int&#233;resse &#224; leurs offres. CS, c'est le haut du pav&#233; chez Adobe. Donc c'est cher. PS element est destin&#233;e au grand-public. Je ne le connais pas vraiment. Aussi, je ne peux pas en parler. Mais il faut trouver une solution qui fait catalogueur, le catalogueur devant savoir utiliser les r&#233;glages du derawtiseur pour que l'on puisse voir les aper&#231;us avec les bons r&#233;glages.
> Adobe pr&#233;pare Lightroom qui &#233;tait pr&#233;sent&#233; comme LE concurrent d'Aperture d'Apple. Je pensais que ce logiciel viendrait prendre la place de Bridge et Camera RAW dans CS3. Mais il n'en est rien. J'ai aujourd'hui du mal &#224; le positionner par rapport &#224; CS3. Au niveau du prix, il sera beaucoup plus abordable.


 

Il est vrai que dans sa version &#233;tudiant, PS CS2 est beaucoup moins cher: 150&#8364; pour ceux que cela interesse. Je ne savais pas qu'Adobe proposait une version de ce type.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est si Bridge & CameraRaw est bien int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; CS2 ou si tu les as achet&#233; en plus? Lorsque tu dis que LightRoom est le concurrent d'Aperture, si je comprends bien, Aperture n'a que les fonctions de Bridge & CameraRaw? Pas de syst&#232;me de retouche pouss&#233; comme sur CS2 (filtre, calque, ... oui pour moi c'est pouss&#233; d&#233;j&#224; :rose? Je commence de plus en plus &#224; me demander si ca ne vaut pas le coup d'utiliser seulement Aperture. Mais je crois que ce n'est pas l'endroit.

Lorsque tu dis que LightRoom sera abordable, c'est &#224; quel niveau? Pour un &#233;tudiant ou un passionn&#233; de photo (tu aurais un ordre de prix)? 




SirDeck a dit:


> Il est possible qu'Adobe, pour ne pas se rater, suit deux voies totalement diff&#233;rentes :
> Lightroom est organis&#233; en WorkFlow. Le traitement est tr&#232;s rapide si on traite ses photos de bout en bout avec lui.
> CS reste plus ouvert. Le traitement du RAW n'est qu'un &#233;l&#233;ment parmi d'autres. Bridge sait g&#233;rer des fichiers vid&#233;o par exemple. En pratique, d&#232;s qu'on utilise photoshop, il me semble que CS est mieux adapt&#233;, le pont entre bridge (  ) et PS &#233;tant transparent. La version CS3 fait faire un bon &#224; Bridge et Camera RAW, ce dernier semble devenir plus performant que Lightroom pour le d&#233;veloppement (maintien de la courbe en points).
> 
> Bref. &#199;a bouge beaucoup. Lightroom me semble tout &#224; fait suffisant et autonome pour aller d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s loin dans la chambre noire. Il cale aujourd'hui si on souhaite faire de la correction s&#233;lective (modifier une partie de l'image uniquement) et du montage. L&#224;, il faut passer &#224; Photoshop. Mais element est peut-&#234;tre suffisant.


 
Si je comprends bien, LightRoom + PS (E ou CS2) peut &#234;tre une bonne solution pour un &#233;tudiant? Mais sans pour autant mettre de c&#244;t&#233; l'option Bridge & CameraRaw + PS.
Je vais continuer mes recherches sur tout ces programmes pour en apprendre plus &#224; leur sujet.



SirDeck a dit:


> En RAW, il faut penser &#224; investir dans un disque dur


 
Moui. Un bien gros. Vu le prix aujourd'hui, ca reste raisonnable.  




SirDeck a dit:


> Ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas le bon fil pour &#231;a. Les modo jugeront et d&#233;placeront si besoin.


 
J'en suis d&#233;sol&#233;, je me disais que vos recettes de cuisine pouvaient tr&#232;s bien concerner les ingr&#233;dients comme les ustensiles. Et des conseils sur les ustensiles, c'est sympa aussi.  :rose: 

Merci &#224; toi SirDeck!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Après quelques recherches, j'ai pu eclaircir quelques points.
Aperture n'a rien à voir avec PhotoShop!
Et ça, je viens tout juste de le comprendre. :rose: 
Aperture est un peu comme un iPhoto plus complet pour le RAW si j'ai bien compris.
Et CameraRAW couplé à Bridge à la même fonction qu'Aperture, tout comme LightRoom (en béta pour le moment).
Par contre, je ne trouve nul part si ces 2 programmes sont fournis avec PS CS2.

En ce qui me concerne, je vais peut être investir dans Aperture éducation (ou LightRoom selon le prix) quand j'aurai boosté mon MB à 2Go et que j'aurai investi dans un autre HD externe...  
Après, je verrai à l'utilisation si j'ai besoin de PS CS2 (ou 3).
Ce qui me plaît avec cette solution, c'est qu'on n'utilise pas une tonne de logiciels.
Le couple Aperture + PS CS me paraît très souple et intuitif.

En esperant que mes découvertes servent à d'autres, bonne fin de weekend et merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Décembre 2006)

Oui, Bridge et Camera Raw viennent avec Photoshop (ils connaissent une très forte évolution sur CS3 disponible au printemps prochain). Si tu investis dans photoshop, Lightroom ou Aperture ne sont pas nécessaires. C'est logiciels doivent permettre aux pros de gagner du temps. Il y a un client au bout qui veut le travail pour hier.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Oui, Bridge et Camera Raw viennent avec Photoshop (ils connaissent une très forte évolution sur CS3 disponible au printemps prochain). Si tu investis dans photoshop, Lightroom ou Aperture ne sont pas nécessaires. C'est logiciels doivent permettre aux pros de gagner du temps. Il y a un client au bout qui veut le travail pour hier.


 
En voilà une bonne nouvelle! Financierement parlant.
Je vais essayer de me renseigner sur ce couple de logiciels, voir si leurs utilisations restent aisées par rapport à Aperture.
Qu'en est il de Lightroom? Les prévisions du prix? Il me semble que c'est la solution que tu as privilégié à la vue de ce fil. Pourrais tu me donner ton avis par rapport à la solution CR+B au jour d'aujourd'hui (avec les dernières évolutions logiciels)?

Merci encore une fois pour ton aide. J'avance à grand pas grâce à toi.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Décembre 2006)

Je ne connais pas Aperture (tourne pas sur ppc). Lightroom est plutôt bien fichu. Il est bien plus simple à la prise en main que le trio Bridge-CameraRaw-PS. Mais il ne couvre pas la même plage fonctionnelle. Lightroom est construit autour d'un WorkFlow et la fin du Workfolw est orientée vers la génération de présentation automatique : Web (html ou flash), slideshow, books, etc.

La Bêta de Lightroom est en téléchargement gratuite chez Adobe. Elles très stable. Par contre, les données de développement (xmp) ne sont pas compatibles CS et elle ne fonctionnera plus à une date donnée.

De même, la Bêta de CS3 vient d'être mise à disposition. Photoshop est très stable, Camera Raw également. Bridge est un peu plus instable. Ce n'est que la première version de la Bêta. Là par contre tu peux jouer avec 1 ou 2 jours. Après, il faut demander un numéro de licence à partir d'un vrai numéro de licence (type CS2).

Il me semble qu'Aperture peut également être essayé non ?

Mais franchement, si tu n'as jamais derawtisé, tu vas être perdu. D'autant que c'est en anglais. Les versions finales ont l'énorme avantage d'avoir une aide disponible.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Je vais tenter de digerer tout ça.
Je n'ai jamais derawtiser, donc je vais d'abord me concentrer sur l'apprentissage par le biais du net avant d'utiliser quoi que ce soit. Pourquoi pas un stage ensuite.
Il est effectivement possible d'utiliser Aperture pendant 30 jours à l'essai.
Je vais attendre de booster mon MB pour cela.



> La Bêta de Lightroom est en téléchargement gratuite chez Adobe. Elles très stable. Par contre, *les données de développement (xmp) ne sont pas compatibles CS et elle ne fonctionnera plus à une date donnée*.


 
Je ne comprends pas bien ce passage. Tu veux dire qu'il faut que je change le format des documents sortant pour qu'ils soient utilisables sur CS?
Qu'entends tu par "elle ne fonctionnera plus...". La version béta de LightRoom est limité dans le temps? De toute façon il faut une licence de CS.

Je vais peut être changer de solution et prendre directement PS CS3 Education quand il sortira en version finale (début 2007 si j'ai bien compris).

Je vais y réfléchir.

Merci pour le temps que tu me consacres!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Je ne connais pas Aperture (tourne pas sur ppc).



Bien sur que si (voir configuration systeme requise en bas a droite)


----------



## SirDeck (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> ...
> Je ne comprends pas bien ce passage. Tu veux dire qu'il faut que je change le format des documents sortant pour qu'ils soient utilisables sur CS?


Ça, c'est le rôle du derawtiser. Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est que les informations liées au développement ne sont pas stockées dans un fichier xmp compatible. Comme tu l'as compris, le RAW n'est pas modifiable aussi les réglages de développement sont stockées à part (point blanc, exposition, contraste, etc.). Mais si tu choisis de tout basculer en DNG, cela ne devrait pas pauser de problème côté Adobe.



jpmiss a dit:


> Bien sur que si (voir configuration systeme requise en bas a droite)


À oui, tien, ça a changé  Mais là j'ai trop à faire à explorer CS3


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ça, c'est le rôle du derawtiser. Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est que les informations liées au développement ne sont pas stockées dans un fichier xmp compatible. Comme tu l'as compris, le RAW n'est pas modifiable aussi les réglages de développement sont stockées à part (point blanc, exposition, contraste, etc.). Mais si tu choisis de tout basculer en DNG, cela ne devrait pas pauser de problème côté Adobe.


 
Merci pour ces précisions...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Janvier 2007)

Gardez un ixus V2 ou aller en argentique ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Gardez un ixus V2 ou aller en argentique ?


 :mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Gardez un ixus V2 ou aller en argentique ?



des jambes en mousse ou des dents en bois ?.........


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Ouais. Je lui souhaiterais bien les deux moi. :mouais:


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Gardez un ixus V2 ou aller en argentique ?



moi je te conseillerai bien de garder ton ixus ET d'aller en Argentine.

Aller simple

Côté cuisine, c'est pas terrible, j'en conviens, mais ça nous fera des ouacances


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Gardez un ixus V2 ou aller en argentique ?



Aricosec, sors de ce corps !


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Gardez un ixus V2 ou aller en argentique ?



Un argentique exigera de te monter un labo pour faire de la cuisine. Avec le numérique, tu fais ta cuisine sur ton mac.

On va me dire qu'on peut aussi numériser de l'argentique  Mais si on a les moyens de s'offrir un bon scanner, pourquoi chipoter et ne pas s'acheter un bon numérique. On gagne du temps (J'ai toujours les pieds qui traînent lorsqu'il faut sortir le scanner film pour numériser des dia  )


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Un argentique exigera de te monter un labo pour faire de la cuisine. Avec le num&#233;rique, tu fais ta cuisine sur ton mac.
> 
> On va me dire qu'on peut aussi num&#233;riser de l'argentique  Mais si on a les moyens de s'offrir un bon scanner, pourquoi chipoter et ne pas s'acheter un bon num&#233;rique. On gagne du temps (J'ai toujours les pieds qui tra&#238;nent lorsqu'il faut sortir le scanner film pour num&#233;riser des dia  )



Ah zut. Je comptais sur toi pour scanner pas loin de 10 000 inversibles qui trainent a la cave et dont je reporte la num&#233;risation depuis des ann&#233;es ! 

Tiens, d'ailleurs : vous avez de bonnes adresses pour ca ? De labo au bon rapport qualit&#233;/prix ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> moi je te conseillerai bien de garder ton ixus ET d'aller en Argentine.
> 
> Aller simple
> 
> Côté cuisine, c'est pas terrible, j'en conviens, mais ça nous fera des ouacances





Je savais que je dérangeais mais a ce point


----------



## Nephou (3 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah zut. Je comptais sur toi pour scanner pas loin de 10 000 inversibles qui trainent a la cave et dont je reporte la numérisation depuis des années !
> 
> Tiens, d'ailleurs : vous avez de bonnes adresses pour ca ? De labo au bon rapport qualité/prix ?



central color ? en tout cas j'ai été plus que satisfait de la qualité du travail effectué à voir pour le rapport qualité prix je dois pouvoir essayer de retrouver ma dernière facture


----------



## SirDeck (4 Janvier 2007)

ça m'intéresse aussi


----------



## SirDeck (11 Janvier 2007)

Une réponse de Photoweb qui peut intéresser les plus exigents d'entre vous.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous vous remercions de l'intérêt que vous portez à notre site.
> 
> ...



Bon, moi, c'était la linéature que je voulais connaître. Mais le reste parlera peut-être à d'autres


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

*Alors une petite recette &#224; la NED pour faire des photo Nediennes :*

1) prendre un canon 20D avec objectif CANON EF 20mm F/D 2,8 USM pour l'angularit&#233; astrale (mais ca on y reviendra plus tard).

2) Penser &#224; un serpent qui crache bien loin : le cobra
Se dire "ho un cobra c'est bien, je vais alors prendre mon flash Cobra!

3) Adapter un diffuseur "maison" mais si on habite en appartement ca marche aussi, tout d&#233;pend de la temp&#233;rature de la pi&#232;ce. Si c'est plus de 18&#176; on le penchera vers la droite, si moin de 18&#176;, on mesure son pouce et on d&#233;cale le diffuseur de 5 millimetres &#224; gauche de cette mesure.
Pour casser la lumi&#232;re du flash et obtenir un &#233;clairage diffus beaucoup plus doux utilisez une bouteille de jus de fruit (plate et semi-transparente) dans laquelle vous pratiquez une ouverture (au cutter) correspondant aux dimensions de la t&#234;te du flash. Les parties d&#233;coup&#233;es sont ensuite repli&#233;es sur le flash et il suffit de mettre un &#233;lastique pour maintenir l&#8217;ensemble solidaire. Ensuite, allez dans la chambre de votre gamin ou de votre grand-m&#232;re, il y a surement un bloc de feuilles de papier!
D&#233;coupez une feuille cartonn&#233;e blanche et positionnez-la &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du diffuseur afin de faire office de r&#233;flecteur... et voil&#224; en fait pour ce cas de photographie ca ne sert &#224; rien, alors on range le diffuseur dans le garage et on prend le bon outil.

4) Se munir alors d'un ORION 80ED qui est une petite lunette apochromatique de 600mm de focale ouverte &#224; F/D de 7,5 (objectif de 80mm de diam&#232;tre) qui se distingue par sa qualit&#233; optique vraiment &#233;tonnante en comparaison de son prix de vente (prix moyen de 550 &#8364; en France) !!! Cela a &#233;t&#233; rendu possible gr&#226;ce au fait que la Soci&#233;t&#233; ORION soustraite la fabrication de cette lunette &#224; une soci&#233;t&#233; chinoise (Suzhou Synta Optical Technology) parceque les pdgs de cette entreprise sont dingues de sak&#233;s, alors ils leur en refourgue des caisses enti&#232;res et les chinois bossent ainsi dans la bonne humeur et la gait&#233;.
Mais il est vrai aussi que la m&#233;canique reste sensiblement en retrait par rapport aux fabrications japonaises ou am&#233;ricaines... dont le prix de vente est toutefois 4 &#224; 5 sup&#233;rieur pour un mat&#233;riel de m&#234;me type !!!

Du c&#244;t&#233; de la qualit&#233; optique intraseque, l'examen visuel d'une &#233;toile avec un grossissement de 250x montre distinctement une tache de diffraction (disque d'Airy bien visible avec un anneau complet) attestant sans probl&#232;me de la qualit&#233; optique mais aussi du centrage de l'optique . A ce grossissement, on peut aussi noter la pr&#233;sence d'un l&#233;ger r&#233;sidu d'aberration chromatique sans cons&#233;quence ! c'est pas grave les 3/4 de vos potes n'en seront rien car ils ne lisent pas les histoires de NED.

5) Regardez les astres la nuit, sous un beau ciel &#233;toil&#233;. L&#224; rep&#233;rez l'&#233;toile que vous voulez photographier.
Pour cela il faudra marcher longtemps et manger des sadwichs au thon, parceque le thon c'est bon.

6) L'appareil doit s'adapter au terrain, vous pouverz vous trouver en montagne, dans l'herbe ou sur des rochers. Donc il est obligatoire d'avoir en compl&#233;ment pour les longues randonn&#233;es,  un tr&#233;pied Carbone Manfrotto n&#176;350MV et une rotule fluide n&#176;316 du m&#234;me fabricant en magn&#233;sium Gitzo 1377M afin que l'ensemble soit le plus l&#233;ger possible tout en conservant une bonne stabilit&#233;. Toutefois, cette l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; n'a pas que des avantages car il faut absolument lester ce type de tr&#233;pied si on veut que la stabilit&#233; soit au rendez-vous mais personnellement, je suis tr&#232;s content de connaitre cet objet! 
Si votre sac p&#232;se trop sur votre dos, cela induit forcement une force interractionelle sur votre colonne vert&#233;brale. En effet La colonne vert&#233;brale poss&#232;de 31 &#224; 32 &#171; segments de mouvement &#187;. Ce nombre correspond &#224; celui des vert&#232;bres. L&#8217;&#234;tre humain poss&#232;de :
- 7 vert&#232;bres cervicales
- 12 vert&#232;bres dorsales
- 5 vert&#232;bres lombaires
- 5 &#224; 7 vert&#232;bres sacrales et quelques vert&#232;bres coccygiennes plus ou moins atrophi&#233;es.
Si le poids de votre sac (appareil, objectifs, trepied + tout le matos de rando) est mal r&#233;partit, les disques intervert&#233;braux (Au nombre de 23) c'est &#224; dire 20+3 ou 12 + 11 et m&#234;me 58-35! vont prendre une compression proportionelle au d&#233;calage dont le d&#233;port a &#233;t&#233; calcul&#233; en fonction du bo&#238;tier photo (ou de l'APN) afin de confondre l'axe optique avec l'axe de rotation de la rotule. 80&#37; des probl&#232;mes de vis&#233;e d'un clich&#233; en avan&#231;ant ou en reculant l'appareil pour qu'il soit au point Nodal, peuvent venir de cette cause.

6) Prennez plusieurs photos, Choisissez une vitesse d'obturation "raisonnable" mais suffisante pour vous permettre d'obtenir une image nette (par exemple : 1/80&#233;me~1/100&#233;me).
Pour le choix du diaphragme, sachez qu'il est inutile de piquer celui de sa femme ou concubine, et m&#234;me pr&#233;judiciable &#224; la qualit&#233; des images de choisir un diaphragme de plus de F/D11 car la diffraction va sensiblement faire faire chuter le taux d'hormones de croissance ainsi que le contraste et le piqu&#233;... alors autant &#234;tre raisonnable, prendre une bonne bi&#232;re, et s&#233;lectionner un diaphragme compris entre F/D 5,6 et F/D 10 et rentrez chez vous en &#233;vitant les bouquetins. pendant la p&#233;riode du rut, ils peuvent charger &#224; 60km/h sur leur cible et ainsi endomager grievement votre boite de thon.

7) Retouchez votre image :
si vous utilisez un format RAW converti en Tiff 16 bits par la diagonale en axe Y de 8 degr&#233;s sans loupe frontale, vous aurez tout int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; rester en " 16 bits " le plus longtemps possible car les corrections que pour pourrez apporter (luminosit&#233;, colorim&#233;trie...) alt&#233;rerons moins l'image que si vous &#233;tiez en Tiff  8 bits alu 1giga de ram OsX Iphone Iso 1200.
Ainsi vous avez fait une superbe photo Nedienne sans interferometre qui, idiot comme il est, montre toujours un miroir avec de l'astigmatisme alors qu'il n'existe pas.
En effet, la formule suivante pour l'astigmatisme est celle ci :
OPD(Waves)=D&#178;d&#178;/(16 lambda R3)
D=Diam&#232;tre du miroir mais a cloche pied c'est plus facile.
d=distance entre les faisceaux
R3=cube du rayon de courbure du miroir
lambda=633nm par exemple, parceque sinon sur une etiquette de slip on regarde le pourcentage de coton et ca revient au m&#234;me.

Si D=150mm R=1500mm (F/D=5) lambda=633nm d=8mm
alors OPD=0,042 ou lambda/24 pour le rouge!
En image RVB sur photoshop c'est vraiment du g&#226;teau !!!

Voil&#224;, suivez ces conseils et vous allez faire des clich&#233;s Nediens incroyables !!!


----------



## Redoch (27 Janvier 2007)

bah Nedouille, C'est de la cuisine ça 
Euh hier j'ai fais un rizzoto au truffes


----------



## Joelaloose (2 Février 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, cel&#224; fait quelques mois que je me suis mis &#224; la photo avec mon petit bridge canon, que je progresse doucement en suivant toutes discutions du portfolio (bien souvent je salive &#224; l'id&#233;e d'arriver &#224; faire la m&#234;me choses que vous  ).
Je me pose depuis le d&#233;but une question : Comment faites vous pour obtenir des ciel si bleu, je pense notament aux photos de dendrimere ou de picouto, sont-ce des filtre ou un post traitement (gimp ou photoshop ou autre,...).
Merci d'&#233;clairer ma lanterne et bravo pour vos travaux respectifs.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, celà fait quelques mois que je me suis mis à la photo avec mon petit bridge canon, que je progresse doucement en suivant toutes discutions du portfolio (bien souvent je salive à l'idée d'arriver à faire la même choses que vous  ).
> Je me pose depuis le début une question : Comment faites vous pour obtenir des ciel si bleu, je pense notament aux photos de dendrimere ou de picouto, sont-ce des filtre ou un post traitement (gimp ou photoshop ou autre,...).
> Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne et bravo pour vos travaux respectifs.



Les intéressés pourront te répondre mais plusieurs facteurs peuvent intervenir.
Déjà, il faut un ciel bleu 
Si tu fais une photo de ciel, il suffit de régler l'exposition en sous exposant pour saturer. Le moins risqué est de braketter. Là évidemment, s'il y a du paysage dans ta photo, il sera sous-ex.
Si tu veux le ciel et le paysage, là, ça se complique. Il faut prendre ta photo en tout début de matinée ou toute fin d'après-midi
Mais cela ne suffit pas souvent. Il faut alors utiliser un filtre polariseur et tourner le dos au soleil.
Ça, c'est lors de la prise de vue. En argentique, on mettait un filtre dégradé. Mais en numérique on peut faire ça en post-traitement.

En chambre noire numérique, il est possible de faire monter le paysage sans le ciel. On utilise un masque. On pourra même utiliser des clichés différents pour le paysage et pour le ciel, la même photo mais exposée différemment.

Concernant le Noir et blanc, pour obtenir un ciel "noir", on utilise un filtre rouge en argentique et on privilégie la couche rouge en numérique en chambre noir.


----------



## Picouto (2 Février 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, celà fait quelques mois que je me suis mis à la photo avec mon petit bridge canon, que je progresse doucement en suivant toutes discutions du portfolio (bien souvent je salive à l'idée d'arriver à faire la même choses que vous  ).
> Je me pose depuis le début une question : Comment faites vous pour obtenir des ciel si bleu, je pense notament aux photos de dendrimere ou de picouto, sont-ce des filtre ou un post traitement (gimp ou photoshop ou autre,...).
> Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne et bravo pour vos travaux respectifs.


C'est marrant que tu nous cites 
Nous avons tous les 2 le même filtre polarisant qui est une partie du "secret" de mes photos à couleurs "saturées" et notamment les ciels girondins  pour le reste, Sirdeck a très bien expliqué (utilisation du filtre + retouche)
Pour Dendrimère, je lui laisse dévoiler ses secrets...


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> C'est marrant que tu nous cites
> Nous avons tous les 2 le m&#234;me filtre polarisant qui est une partie du "secret" de mes photos &#224; couleurs "satur&#233;es" et notamment les ciels girondins  pour le reste, Sirdeck a tr&#232;s bien expliqu&#233; (utilisation du filtre + retouche)
> Pour Dendrim&#232;re, je lui laisse d&#233;voiler ses secrets...



Y a pas de secrets, y a juste de l'exp&#233;rimentation


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2007)

Nous assistons &#224; la naissance d'une nouvelle race de photographes junior : les nioubes de la polarisation ! 

De ceux qui n'ont jamais connu l'avant Photoshop et l'avant argentique : m&#234;me pour l'Alem, ca doit coller un coup de vieux ! 

Une bonne polarisation sur un vieux Kodachrome 25... Ah la la.... :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Nous assistons à la naissance d'une nouvelle race de photographes junior : les nioubes de la polarisation !
> 
> De ceux qui n'ont jamais connu l'avant Photoshop et l'avant argentique : même pour l'Alem, ca doit coller un coup de vieux !
> 
> Une bonne polarisation sur un vieux Kodachrome 25... Ah la la....




L'argen...quoi ? je ne comprends pas ce mot ! Tu peux m'expliquer ?  
Ca me rappelle les histoires de mon grand-père, quand il fauchait l'herbe à la faux...alors quand il me voyait avec une tondeuse à essence...
Amok, tu as des petits enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Arrêtez de vous Amoker et expliquez : bande de pervers, pardon, bande de photographes !!!!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Amok, tu as des petits enfants ?



Non, je les ai mang&#233;s.

Mais la Kodachrome 25 polaris&#233;e, c'&#233;tait de la balle. Pas besoin de passer par une appli quelconque: tu tournais, ca devenait bleu/noir, tu shootais et hop : &#224; l'arriv&#233;e ca donnait r&#233;ellement ce que tu avais vu dans le viseur. Un bon vieux projecteur Pradovitz l&#224; dessus, tu arrachais la toile.

J'adore le num&#233;rique, mais l'argentique, m&#234;me aujourd'hui, on a pas fait mieux. La douceur d'un HP5, la sauvagerie de la Tri-X, la cuve Paterson... Il n'y a pas ce genre d'impression en num&#233;rique. Il n'y aura jamais.


----------



## Picouto (2 Février 2007)

c'&#233;tait quoi l'avant argentique ? 
le hi&#233;roglyphique ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> c'était quoi l'avant argentique ?
> le hiéroglyphe ?




Espèce de petit branleur qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle !  C'est pas une question d'age mais une question de ressenti.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> c'était quoi l'avant argentique ?
> le hiéroglyphique ?



La peinture


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2007)

Le fécule de pomme de terre !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le fécule de pomme de terre !



L'autochrome !!! 

non ce n'est pas une marque de voiture ...


----------



## alan.a (2 Février 2007)

Je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; de filtre polarisant de ma vie mais j'avais le souvenir qu'on ne tournait pas le dos au soleil, mais qu'on devait l'avoir sur l'&#233;paule, pour avoir un angle de 90&#176; entre la lumi&#232;re et l'axe du sujet.

J'ai faux ?

Plus vieux que la f&#233;cule, l'antique bitume de jud&#233;e du lac Asphaltite , cet Amok, quelle sant&#233; !!!


----------



## Picouto (2 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ...m&#234;me pour l'Alem, ca doit coller un coup de vieux !...


il a pourtant bien du m&#233;rite &#224; essayer de me d&#233;niaiser :rateau:...
d'ailleurs, faut que je mette quoi comme film dans un olympus xa ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Nous assistons à la naissance d'une nouvelle race de photographes junior : les nioubes de la polarisation !
> 
> De ceux qui n'ont jamais connu l'avant Photoshop et l'avant argentique : même pour l'Alem, ca doit coller un coup de vieux !
> 
> Une bonne polarisation sur un vieux Kodachrome 25... Ah la la.... :love:


_
oui même pour moi d'ailleurs, quand j'ai commencé réellement la photo, la K25 était en voie d'extinction 

du coup : Vends Nikon F5 600 
_ 


Amok a dit:


> Non, je les ai mangés.
> 
> Mais la Kodachrome 25 polarisée, c'était de la balle. Pas besoin de passer par une appli quelconque: tu tournais, ca devenait bleu/noir, tu shootais et hop : à l'arrivée ca donnait réellement ce que tu avais vu dans le viseur. Un bon vieux projecteur Pradovitz là dessus, tu arrachais la toile.
> 
> J'adore le numérique, mais l'argentique, même aujourd'hui, on a pas fait mieux. La douceur d'un HP5, la sauvagerie de la Tri-X, la cuve Paterson... Il n'y a pas ce genre d'impression en numérique. Il n'y aura jamais.


_
les nuits dans la chambre noire la TMax 400 poussée à 1600 la finesse et les tons d'une agfa 25 et le contraste et la plage de gris d'une agfa 100 :love:_



Picouto a dit:


> c'était quoi l'avant argentique ?
> le hiéroglyphique ?





Amok a dit:


> Espèce de petit branleur qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle !  C'est pas une question d'age mais une question de ressenti.



_vas-y  amok ! finis le !! pete-z'y sa gueule ! t'es bon rocky ! _



odré a dit:


> La peinture



_voir Amok ci-dessous _



Amok a dit:


> Le fécule de pomme de terre !



_tu me diras, tu peux encore te faire tirer des tirages Fresson _



alan.a a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais utilisé de filtre polarisant de ma vie mais j'avais le souvenir qu'on ne tournait pas le dos au soleil, mais qu'on devait l'avoir sur l'épaule, pour avoir un angle de 90° entre la lumière et l'axe du sujet.
> 
> J'ai faux ?
> 
> Plus vieux que la fécule, l'antique bitume de judée du lac Asphaltite , cet Amok, quelle santé !!!


_
les restaurateurs de l'INP adorent le bitume 

sinon, à part ça, un polarisant sert avant tout (eh vi! ) à éliminer les reflets* _



Picouto a dit:


> il a pourtant bien du mérite à essayer de me déniaiser :rateau:...
> d'ailleurs, faut que je mette quoi comme film dans un olympus xa ?



_tu l'as acheté ? 

*demandez à supermoquette, il vous expliquera en vous faisant comprendre l'intérêt de polariser la lumière lors de l'observation de plaques minces en minéralogie-cristallographie : teinte de polarisation, pléochroïsme, macle, angle d'extinction, plagioclases, feldspaths, tout ça quoi _


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; de filtre polarisant de ma vie mais j'avais le souvenir qu'on ne tournait pas le dos au soleil, mais qu'on devait l'avoir sur l'&#233;paule, pour avoir un angle de 90&#176; entre la lumi&#232;re et l'axe du sujet.
> J'ai faux ?



Je pense que t'as pas faux. Le polarisateur ne sert pas &#224; grand chose question couleurs (et reflets d'ailleurs) lorsque le soleil est trop bas (de toutes fa&#231;ons, le ciel est bien bleu dans ces cas l&#224;  )


----------



## Craquounette (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Nous assistons &#224; la naissance d'une nouvelle race de photographes junior : les nioubes de la polarisation !



Quelle dr&#244;le de race !!!!  Je pensais pas que &#231;a pouvait exister 

Question filtre en g&#233;n&#233;ral : quelle(s) marque(s) vous conseilleriez ? Hoya ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quelle drôle de race !!!!  Je pensais pas que ça pouvait exister
> 
> Question filtre en général : quelle(s) marque(s) vous conseilleriez ? Hoya ?



coquin Cokin ?


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quelle drôle de race !!!!  Je pensais pas que ça pouvait exister
> 
> Question filtre en général : quelle(s) marque(s) vous conseilleriez ? Hoya ?





odré a dit:


> coquin Cokin ?




Relisez ce que vient de dire Alan


----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quelle drôle de race !!!!  Je pensais pas que ça pouvait exister
> 
> Question filtre en général : quelle(s) marque(s) vous conseilleriez ? Hoya ?





odré a dit:


> coquin Cokin ?



On nest pas dans les mêmes prix. Hoya est une référence dans l'optique.
Cela dépend de son budget et de ses objectifs. Si on a investi dans un L on fera un effort pour un Hoya Super HMC pro. Sinon, un cokin fera bien l'affaire. Surtout si c'est pour découvrir.

Dans tous les cas, en numérique, ou prendra un polariseur circulaire.

Perso. Mes objectifs sont protégés en permanence par un filtre UV. J'ai rayé, comme un con, la frontale de mon Tamron après une sortie en mer sur gros temps :casse: Depuis, je ne retire le filtre que s'il y a risque de vignettage et que l'ambiance est sûre.


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais expérimenter un peu l'utilisation d'un filtre polarisant. Rien ne vaut l'expérience je pense


----------



## Chang (4 Février 2007)

> Il n'y a pas ce genre d'impression en numérique. Il n'y aura jamais.



...



...



...


----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais utilisé de filtre polarisant de ma vie mais j'avais le souvenir qu'on ne tournait pas le dos au soleil, mais qu'on devait l'avoir sur l'épaule, pour avoir un angle de 90° entre la lumière et l'axe du sujet.
> 
> J'ai faux ?



J'en ai remonté un pour voir  
Comme d'hab. Tu as raison


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Juste une petite question à propos de l'utilisation du filtre polarisant...
Vous utilisez en même temps un pare soleil je suppose non ?
Ça vous gave pas trop de vous tordre les doigts pour tourner le filtre sans le barbouiller avec vos gros doigts ?


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Juste une petite question à propos de l'utilisation du filtre polarisant...
> Vous utilisez en même temps un pare soleil je suppose non ?
> Ça vous gave pas trop de vous tordre les doigts pour tourner le filtre sans le barbouiller avec vos gros doigts ?



_les pentaxistes ont la solution _


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4158869 a dit:
			
		

> _les pentaxistes ont la solution&#8230; _



Laquelle ? je ne connais pas les Pentax...

Normalement un filtre polarisant a une bague assez souple, permettant de l'orienter en faisant juste "glisser" le doigt sur le bord. En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai que des Nikon, et ils tournent sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Une trappe dans le pare-soleil ? Mouai... Enfin bon, c'est bien les seuls...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Une trappe dans le pare-soleil ? Mouai... Enfin bon, c'est bien les seuls...



Comment ca, "une trappe dans le paresoleil" ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Laquelle ? je ne connais pas les Pentax...
> 
> Normalement un filtre polarisant a une bague assez souple, permettant de le tourner en faisant juste "glisser" le doigt sur le bord.



Pour tourner ça tourne, c'est pas le problème. 
Juste qu'avec le pare-soleil, mes doigts ont une facheuse tendance à s'essuyer sur le verre, et je ne parle pas de la contorsion pour atteindre la bague.


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Comment ca, "une trappe dans le paresoleil" ?



Il y a une petite "trappe" escamotable sous le pare-soleil, qui permet d'acc&#233;der ainsi tr&#232;s facilement &#224; la bague du filtre pour le faire pivoter.


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Comment ca, "une trappe dans le paresoleil" ?



_les pare-soleil pentax ont une trappe pour faire tourner les polarisants ! _


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Pour tourner &#231;a tourne, c'est pas le probl&#232;me.
> Juste qu'avec le pare-soleil, mes doigts ont une facheuse tendance &#224; s'essuyer sur le verre, et je ne parle pas de la contorsion pour atteindre la bague.



Je ne comprends pas un point :si le pare-soleil est mont&#233; *sur* le polarisant, il tourne en m&#234;me temps que lui. Donc loin de poser probl&#232;me, au contraire, ca rend la manipulation du filtre -sans toucher la surface- plus ais&#233;e : il suffit de tourner le pare-soleil ?

EDIT : je parle ici du mat&#233;riel que je connais, &#224; savoir Nikon. Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre diff&#233;rent sur d'autres marques.


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas un point :si le pare-soleil est mont&#233; *sur* le polarisant, il tourne en m&#234;me temps que lui. Donc loin de poser probl&#232;me, au contraire, ca rend la manipulation du filtre -sans toucher la surface- plus ais&#233;e : il suffit de tourner le pare-soleil ?
> 
> EDIT : je parle ici du mat&#233;riel que je connais, &#224; savoir Nikon. Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre diff&#233;rent sur d'autres marques.



Oui, en l'occurrence j'ai des pares soleil qui se fixent *sur* l'objectif et pas dedans, donc impossibilit&#233; de le visser sur le filtre, d'o&#249; ma question et la g&#232;ne que &#231;a occasionne.

Pour la trappe chez Pentax, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de photo, mais imagine &#224; la place de la marque sur celle-l&#224;, en dessous, une petite trappe (escamotable donc) qui te permette d'acc&#233;der &#224; la bague du filtre...

http://www.pentax.fr/downloads/lenses/fr/18_55mm.jpg


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2007)

c'est bien pens&#233; chez pentax mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re jouer &#224; la barbare en:

- ne mettant pas de pare soleil
- ayant un polarisateur trop grand pour pouvoir le visser



_sinon, effectivement, m&#234;me sur les kits d'entr&#233;e de gamme, ils ont pens&#233; &#224; ce genre d&#233;tails pratiques.

soit une bague amovible pour pouvoir faire tourner le polarisateur lorsque les pares soleil couvrent l'acc&#232;s &#224; au filtre ;
soit des pares soleils viss&#233;s mais qui laissent tout libert&#233; de toucher le polarisateur puisqu'ils sont plats 
_


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

_que fais-tu des pare-soleil &#224; ba&#239;onnette ?!! 


quelqu'un a oubli&#233; les gouttes d'Amok ! 


ta question est loin d'&#234;tre b&#234;te Nico&#8230; ya pas de r&#232;gles, faut se d&#233;brouiller comme on peut&#8230; 
_


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Yvos, c'est bien pens&#233;, mais il fait un peu cheap... Je ne sais pas si dans le temps &#231;a se tiendra bien. &#199;a le fragilise, d&#233;j&#224; que le plastic fait pas dodu...   

Sinon la seule solution que j'ai trouv&#233; pour le moment, c'est de me laisser pousser les ongles, et de les vernir (en rouge pour le moment, je finis un vieux stock) pour les rigidifier, ainsi je ne tartine pas le verre de mes empreintes. :rateau: 

&#199;a donne un "genre"...


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Yvos, c'est bien pens&#233;, mais il fait un peu cheap... Je ne sais pas si dans le temps &#231;a se tiendra bien. &#199;a le fragilise, d&#233;j&#224; que le plastic fait pas dodu...



ouais, c'est plastoc, mais je l'ai pas encore cass&#233; et je ne suis pas particuli&#232;rement pr&#233;cautionneux. Et puis bon, c'est le 18-55 de base, c'est plut&#244;t honorable d'avoir pens&#233; &#224; cela.



nato kino a dit:


> Sinon la seule solution que j'ai trouv&#233; pour le moment, c'est de me laisser pousser les ongles, et de les vernir (en rouge pour le moment, je finis un vieux stock) pour les rigidifier, ainsi je ne tartine pas le verre de mes empreintes. :rateau:
> 
> &#199;a donne un "genre"...



j'ai essay&#233;, mais c'est hyper chiant pour changer les piles


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158924 a dit:
			
		

> _que fais-tu des pare-soleil à baïonnette ?!!
> 
> 
> quelqu'un a oublié les gouttes d'Amok !
> _



Mon cher Môôôssieur Alèm, sachez que sur mes optiques, toutes de marque Nikon, je ne monte que des polarisants et des pare-soleils de la même marque : je n'ai donc pas le souci de compatibilité que vous semblez soulever et qui est probablement le fait du foutoir de votre sac photo !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Oui, en l'occurrence j'ai des pares soleil qui se fixent *sur* l'objectif et pas dedans, donc impossibilité de le visser sur le filtre, d'où ma question et la gène que ça occasionne.
> 
> Pour la trappe chez Pentax, je n'ai pas trouvé de photo, mais imagine à la place de la marque sur celle-là, en dessous, une petite trappe (escamotable donc) qui te permette d'accéder à la bague du filtre...
> 
> http://www.pentax.fr/downloads/lenses/fr/18_55mm.jpg



Clair que hormis des doigts de jeune fille... Et encore !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2007)

En l'occurrence vu que comme l'a soulign&#233; Alan les polarisants s'utilisent surtout quand on a le soleil de cot&#233; &#224; 90&#176;, le pare-soleil me semble assez superflu. Donc pour moi c'est ou l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Clair que hormis des doigts de jeune fille... Et encore !



Alléluia !! Une sympathique adhérente de macg vient de me proposer ses longs doigts fins et agiles, reste donc à passer le test de conformité au statut de "jeune fille" et on pourra s'attaquer au "encore". :mouais:


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2007)

Comme il n'y a pas une photo dans cette page, je compte remédier à cela    
Certains me l'ont demandé suite à l'image découpée d'un travail d'accentuation en cours, voici les phases d'accentuation avant impression d'album Photo.

Tout d'abord, voici un crop 100% de la photo avant toute accentuation. Elle est juste tirée (c'est du RAW bien sûr, le Jpeg est forcément accentué par le boîtier). Notez comme elle est floue. C'est le travail du filtre passe-bas devant le capteur. On peut aussi noter qu'il y a du bruit. Voilà typiquement le résultat d'une exposition insuffisante à 400 iso sur un 350D (Il faut toujours se débrouiller pour avoir à sous exposer au tirage en numérique, surtout en iso élevé).






Je commence par appliquer une accentuation adaptée au 350D (j'annule le filtre passe-bas). Forcément, ça augmente le bruit, mais j'ai besoin de cette accentuation pour créer le masque qui va me permettre de réduire le bruit puis d'accentuer suivant le contenu.





J'y suis allé franco car c'est un portrait. Par ailleurs, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un crop à 100% : il est normal que les choses paraissent exagérées.





Le bruit diminué, je peux accentuer la photo suivant son contenu. J'obtiens ce que Bruce Fraser appelle une épreuve universelle. J'ai été frappé par le fait que sur cette phase, de près, on retrouve les exagérations que l'on découvre lorsque l'on s'approche d'une toile de maître. C'est pour cela que j'avais posté ce Crop. C'est à partir de cette phase que le travail d'accentuation varie suivant la destination.





Ici, je travaillais à la conception d'un album PhotoWeb. Je me suis renseigné pour connaître le type d'impression afin d'appliquer l'accentuation adaptée à cette impression. Ici, il s'agit d'offset avec une certaine linéature. Voici le renforcement destiné à l'impression.





Évidemment, cette exagération n'est pas visible une fois la photo imprimée. Elle ne vient que contrer le flou inévitable qu'impose la phase d'impression. Cela permet juste de garder une photo piquée une fois imprimée.





L'impression est en fait petite finalement. Aussi, dès qu'on se rapproche un peu, on voit le procéder d'impression apparaître. Mais à 30 cm, on ne voit rien. Ce dernier agrandissement permet de voir comment le procéder d'impression à rendu la photo particulièrement flou en comparaison de celle destinée à l'impression.








Voilà, c'était juste pour illustrer par l'exemple l'importance de l'accentuation. Il n'est pas question ici de détailler plus. Cela mérite un livre. Je vous conseille vivement celui de Bruce Fraser.

Je vous avais dit que je mettrais quelques photos dans cette page


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> ...C'est le travail du filtre passe-bas devant le capteur. ....
> 
> ...Forc&#233;ment, &#231;a augmente le bruit, mais j'ai besoin de cette accentuation pour cr&#233;er le masque qui va me permettre de r&#233;duire le bruit puis d'accentuer suivant le contenu....



J'adore! On comprend rien! 
Tu bosse pour l'&#233;ducation nationale nan?


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore! On comprend rien!
> Tu bosse pour l'éducation nationale nan?



Il suffit de demander ou de taper dans Googllllllee.  

Le filtre passe bas sur un reflex numérique est un filtre placé avant le capteur pour, en gros, lisser l'image. Il en résulte un certain flou (que tout le monde peut constater en RAW si la fonction d'accentuation est désactivée sur le derawtiseur) qui est annulé par le processus d'accentuation, soit au niveau du boîtier (jpeg), soit lors du tirage (Raw).

Le fait d'accentuer augmente les détails. Le bruit est un détail. Aussi, l'accentuation augmente encore le bruit d'une image.

Je ne l'ai pas dit, mais tout cela est fait sous photoshop. Comme en argentique, il y a une utilisation systématique de masques. Sauf que là, on ne masque pas avec les mains Pour créer ces masques on peut s'appuyer sur l'utilisation de filtres automatiques (ex. Contours). C'est filtres ne se comportent pas de la même manière suivant le niveau de détails d'une image. Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, j'avais besoin d'un minimum de détails pour générer le masque. Il fallait donc que je contre l'effet du filtre passe-haut du boîtier (voir plus haut  ) Il s'avère que ce masque (que je modifie à la palette graphique) sera réutilisé pour l'accentuation suivant le contenu, mais inversé (ça chauffe là non ? :rateau: ) En effet, je souhaite appliquer le filtre antibruit uniquement sur les zones que je veux sans beaucoup de détails (la peau) alors, qu'inversement, je souhaite appliquer l'accentuation uniquement sur les zones que je veux très détaillées (surtout pas la peau). C'est donc le même masque, mais négatif (je rappelle que comme en argentique, la zone noir du masque ne laisse pas passer l'information).


C'est tout de suite beaucoup plus clair     

Mais comme je le dis en fin de poste, il ne s'agit pas ici de présenter un mode opératoire, cela mérite un livre, mais d'illustrer les différentes phases d'une accentuation soignée.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

Tu t'es trompé de fil, c'est pas ici 72 heures !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu t'es trompé de fil, c'est pas ici 72 heures !!


:mouais:


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :mouais:



Odré Style, faut pas chercher à comprendre.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2007)

je viens juste de le recevoir





:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Clic sur l'image pour les specs


----------



## kanako (17 Février 2007)

dîtes, en scannant tout à l'heure, je me suis posé la question des DPI, vaut mieux mettre quoi sachant que la photo serra juste posté sur le forum ?
je sais qu'en général les photos que l'on trouve sur le net c'est plutôt du 75 dpi et celle que l'on imprime du 300.
Pour 75 la photo est de petite (pour ne pas dire mauvaise) qualité 
vous quand vous postez ici, elle est en combien de dpi ?


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Pour 75 la photo est de petite (pour ne pas dire mauvaise) qualité
> vous quand vous postez ici, elle est en combien de dpi ?



72.

C'est quoi cette histoire de qualité ? pour un écran, rien à voir avec la "qualité". Tu posterais en 600 dpi, sur les forums ce serait pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Kanako, tu peux scanner en 600 dpi si tu veux _et_ en 15 milliards de pixels (j'exag&#232;re ), et ensuite ramener &#224; 72 dpi _et_ 700x700 pixels, pour cette histoire de qualit&#233; surtout si tu retouches (retouche &#224; faire en haute qualit&#233; et ensuite _&#224; la fin_ ramener en 72).

C'est une petite pr&#233;cision, en passant apr&#232;s Amok ... attention les fesses


----------



## SirDeck (17 Février 2007)

Personnellement, je scanne en 400 dpi (scan de dia) 16bit avec le profil colorimétrique le plus large. Je travaille la photo comme ça (point blanc, dépoussiérage, contraste, luminosité, diminution du bruit, accentuation). Là j'arrive à un fichier qui peut faire office de source pour tout type de sortie. C'est lui que j'archive et que j'adapterais suivant que je veuille tirer, imprimer ou encore poster ici. C'est du travail. Autant ne le faire bien, mais qu'une fois.


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> dîtes, en scannant tout à l'heure, je me suis posé la question des DPI, vaut mieux mettre quoi sachant que la photo serra juste posté sur le forum ?
> je sais qu'en général les photos que l'on trouve sur le net c'est plutôt du 75 dpi et celle que l'on imprime du 300.
> Pour 75 la photo est de petite (pour ne pas dire mauvaise) qualité
> vous quand vous postez ici, elle est en combien de dpi ?



Vu que les dpi perturbent souvent les gens (et n'ont de signification que dans le relatif et pas dans l'absolu), tu peux essayer de raisonner en résolution, ça te simplifiera peut-être la vie.

Sur le forum, si tu veux mettre par exemple une photo format 24x36 en 600x400, il faut que tu la scannes évidemment au minimum en 600x400 et pour se donner une marge sur la qualité du scan, tu peux aller jusqu'à au double en gros : 1200x800 (après tu réduis avec smallimage ou galerie ou autre).

Ça donne du 200dpi si tu scannes un tirage 10x15 (souvent en fait c'est du 300 en standard), mais du 1000 dpi en gros sur du négatif. (C'est pour ça que je disais que les dpi, c'est relatif : tout dépend de la taille de ce qu'on scanne)


----------



## SirDeck (17 Février 2007)

600X400 = définition
200dpi = résolution


----------



## kanako (17 Février 2007)

ok 
merci pour vos r&#233;ponses :love:
c'est vrai que j'&#233;tais un peu largu&#233;e avec cette histoire de dpi&#8230;


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Février 2007)

Etant dans le Metier, j'ai une Bonne recette de pro pour faire une bonne photo !! 








(Nan en fait je commence dans la photo, mais des bonnes recettes j'en ai un paquet !)
​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Mais n'oubliez pas d'ouvrir l'oeil.

Pouët.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Conseil de graphiste chromiste : &#233;vitez de scanner &#224; 600 dpi, voire &#224; 300 si c'est pour faire du 72 derri&#232;re. Le vieil adage du "si t'agrandis, c'est moche, si tu rapetisses, c'est beau", c'est une connerie. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, travaillez d&#232;s le d&#233;but &#224; la r&#233;solution finale. Qu'on agrandisse ou qu'on rapetisse une image, le logiciel extrapole les pixels. Quand on rajoute des pixels en augmentant une r&#233;solution, il les devine en fonction de ceux qui existent, ce qui est tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire (bicubique qu'ils disent  ) mais en r&#233;duisant la d&#233;finition, c'est le logiciel qui d&#233;cide des pixels &#224; supprimer. Imaginez les d&#233;g&#226;ts quand dans 2,56 cm (un pouce, quoi) vous vous retrouvez avec 72 pixels au lieu de 300. C'est le logiciel qui choisit les 228 &#224; virer. Je serais vous, je ne le laisserais pas faire  Ainsi donc, si la finalit&#233; de votre photo est le forum : r&#233;duisez la d'abord, et travaillez dessus ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

C'est juste que c'est un peu dur d'être précis au tampon ou au lasso à 72 dpi car on voit carréement les pixels. Pareil pour les réglages de luminosité : ça cramera beaucoup plus facilement les blancs (pas assez de données pour être précis), enfin bref une retouche à 72 dpi c'est autant de risque d'être moins précis ... 

Mais je ferais des test pour en avoir le coeur net.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Quel besoin d'&#234;tre pr&#233;cis au del&#224; d'un agrandissement de 100&#37; &#224; l'&#233;cran ?


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

Merci BackCat&#8230;
Pas con de penser comme &#231;a&#8230; 
Ducoup ma photo je la scanne deux fois (&#231;a prend pas tellement de temps en plus) : une fois pour moi en haute d&#233;finition et une fois pour le forum en petit (72 dpi). Et je suis sur de ce que je fais&#8230;
bin c'est cool. J'me coucherai mon b&#234;te ce soir


----------



## SirDeck (18 Février 2007)

fait des essais et compare 
Mais une chose est sûre, ne dépasse pas les limites physiques du scanner en agrandissements. Il ne doit pas interpoler. Tout ce qui est logiciel doit être fait sur le mac (avec ce niveau de matos).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

(m'&#233;tonnerait qu'elle ait tout &#224; fait compris ce que tu voulais dire l&#224;. D&#233;j&#224; moi&#8230;  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4173772 a dit:
			
		

> (m'étonnerait qu'elle ait tout à fait compris ce que tu voulais dire là. Déjà moi  )



Pas compris non plus ...


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

bin&#8230; j'crois que j'ai compris &#224; peu pr&#232;s (&#224; moins que je sois totallement &#224; cot&#233; de la plaque :rateau
je savais m&#234;me pas qu'on pouvait d&#233;passer les limites physiques du scanneur en scannant en agrandissements&#8230;
mais je crois avoir saisi &#224; peu pr&#232;s&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Ouais. Enfin bon. De toutes fa&#231;ons, tu peux y aller va  A moins d'avoir pay&#233; ton scan 4000 euros au bas mot, m&#234;me dans la plage optique d'utilisation de ton scanner, l'image obtenue n'est pas bonne  Au sens professionnel du terme. Mais pas au sens utilisation moyenne "domestique"  Bref. Tout &#231;a pour dire qu'on peut faire &#233;talage des plombes et des plombes de connaissances techniques, &#231;a ne fait pas avancer beaucoup.


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

bah moi j'ai que des trucs pas cher alors&#8230;  (suis qu'une pauvre &#233;tudiante )
Remarque j'm'en fiche, j'fais des trucs sympa quand m&#234;me avec mon scanneur (le moins cher &#224; l'&#233;poque o&#249; on l'a achet&#233 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

C'est exactement ce que je voulais te dire  PAs besoin de conna&#238;tre toutes les sp&#233;cifications techniques et les conseils up-to-date pour r&#233;ussir &#224; faire des choses qui nous plaisent


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2007)

Rien à voir avec ce qui précède mais question quand même, plutôt "technique" que "Cuisine", mais bon...

J'ai un de mes filtres UV qui est sale. J'ai essayé la buée et la patte micro-fibre, la buée et le papier optique mais il est tjrs sale... J'ai malencontreusement planté mes doigts longs fins et agiles dessus  

Avec quoi est-ce que j'ose le nettoyer ? Eau ? Alcool ? Isopropanol ?

Au job, je nettoie mes objectifs de microscope à l'isopropanol, ça passe sur un filtre ? 

On m'a bien suggéré le dentifrice mais j'avoue que j'hésite  

Reste le napalm


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2007)

Le napalm, sans hésitation.


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> bah moi j'ai que des trucs pas cher alors  (suis qu'une pauvre étudiante )
> Remarque j'm'en fiche, j'fais des trucs sympa quand même avec mon scanneur (le moins cher à l'époque où on l'a acheté) :love:



Vu que je n'ai un numérique que depuis très peu, la quasi-totalité des photos que j'ai mises sont issues :
- soit du CD 2Mpixels standard livré avec le développement des pelloches
- soit pour celles où je n'ai pas de CD (ça doit être la majorité ) d'un scan fait en vitesse avec un Agfa E50 à pas cher et antédiluvien sur des tirages 10x 15 

Alors, ce n'est pas moi qui vais te dire qu'on ne peut rien faire sans le dernier truc à la mode et sans plonger dans les bouquins de René Bouillot (même s'ils sont bien)


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Le napalm, sans hésitation.



avec ou sans allumettes ?

parce qu'il faut préciser : l'alcool avec une allumette, ce n'est pas si différent du napalm avec une allumette (par contre sans allumette, je préfère l'alcool, non dénaturé de préférence )


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> avec ou sans allumettes ?



Au four, thermostat 7, deux minutes quand c'est à bonne température. :rateau:


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

en même temps le truc bien avec le napalm c'est que ça brûle tout seul pas besoin d'allumettes 











> Vu que je n'ai un numérique que depuis très peu, la quasi-totalité des photos que j'ai mises sont issues :
> - soit du CD 2Mpixels standard livré avec le développement des pelloches
> - soit pour celles où je n'ai pas de CD (ça doit être la majorité ) d'un scan fait en vitesse avec un Agfa E50 à pas cher et antédiluvien sur des tirages 10x 15
> 
> Alors, ce n'est pas moi qui vais te dire qu'on ne peut rien faire sans le dernier truc à la mode et sans plonger dans les bouquins de René Bouillot (même s'ils sont bien)


 
  
On se comprend Le numérique je l'ai depuis peu aussi, et c'est un très vieux que j'ai récuperé. Depuis que je l'ai je fais plus de photos (vu que l'argentique me coute trop cher au dévellopement), mais pas de tout en fait je fais de la photo pour moi, j'peux pas prendre de photos d'amis en soiré par exemple, impossible de trouver un réglage qui convienne (ou alors avec flash c'est trop moche et les piles partent trop vite :rateau: ) donc je m'amuse, je teste des trucs je regrète juste de pas avoir de zoom mais ça viendra J'aime bien le bricollage c'est sympa, faire comme on peut avec ce qu'on a. être obligé de se casser un peu plus la tête pour faire des trucs sympa


----------



## SirDeck (19 Février 2007)

Je suis tombé sur ça : http://web.canon.jp/Imaging/enjoydslr/index.html

Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur votre reflex canon  
Il y a tout plein d'images et d'animations, ce qui rend les choses très claires.


----------



## r0m1 (24 Février 2007)

Bonjour aux cuistots !! 

Je viens apporter ma modeste pierre ici car suite *&#224; cette photo*sur les gouttes, beaucoup d'entre vous m'ont demand&#233; comment je m'y prenais avec mon fr&#232;re pour y parvenir. Wip avait d&#233;j&#224; fait un petit laius ici, et il est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de possibilit&#233; pour photographier les gouttes. Donc, nous, nous avons proc&#233;d&#233; comme cela: 


*Ingr&#233;dients: *
Un Canon 350D avec un objectif de 50mm Macro plus un doubleur
Un flash sigma EF-500 DG ST 
Un tr&#233;pied 
Un robinet
Un bol 
Un machin pour sur&#233;lever le bol
Une bonne dose de patience

_*Recette: *_

Il faut r&#232;gler le tr&#233;pied de telle sorte que l'appareil se trouve quasi &#224; la hauteur de l'eau sur laquelle vient frapper la goutte, un peu plus haut quand m&#234;me...







Nous nous sommes install&#233;s dans la cuisine, avec les carreaux blancs et le flash, &#231;a nous donne une assez bonne lumi&#232;re. 

Le bol est sur&#233;lev&#233; par un machin quelconque car s'il est trop dans l'&#233;vier, il y aura tr&#232;s certainement des ombres. 

Vous remarquerez la planche &#224; d&#233;couper orange derri&#232;re, c'est elle qui me sert de fond pour obtenir la couleur flout&#233;e d'arri&#232;re plan. 

Ensuite, le flash, il est r&#233;gl&#233; en position normale, je vous avouerai ais&#233;ment que toutes les subtilit&#233;s de l'appareil me sont encore tr&#232;s tr&#232;s inconnues 






Ensuite, nous avons r&#233;gl&#233; l'appareil au 1/200e avec ue focale &#224; 10 , 11 (&#231;a aussi c'est une histoire de synchro flash avec le dit appareil sus mentionn&#233;... bon l&#224; aussi je suis un peu largu&#233;, moi on m'a dit que c'est comme &#231;a que &#231;a marchait et je suis disciplin&#233; ) 

Pour la prise de vue en elle m&#234;me deux techniques d'&#233;coulement de l'eau: 

Ou on laisse tomber l'eau en un tr&#232;s fin filin d'eau qui s&#233;pare les gouttes juste avant de tomber dans l'eau du bol :






Note: regardez le machin truc qui sert &#224; sur&#233;lev&#233; le bol, c'est pour remplir un fer &#224; repasser &#224; la base...

Ou alors on ne laisse tomber que goutte par goutte...

Puis s'affrontent deux grandes &#233;coles: 

Celle qui mitraille (vive le nouveau canon avec ses 10 clich&#233;s seconde...) 
Celle qui veut absolument avoir le plaisir de se dire qu'elle a d&#233;clanch&#233; sur le BON moment (et qu'elle a eu un peu de chance il faut l'avouer) 

Dans tous les cas, il faut faire &#233;norm&#233;ment de photos pour avoir quelque chose qui en vaille la peine. Il y a beaucoup de d&#233;chet. 

Puis enfin, le travail sur photoshop o&#249; l'on retravaille les ombres, les contrastes, les niveaux... bref le travail assez habituel sur le logiciel ou l'on essaira de faire ressortir au maximum la goutte au milieu de son environnement. 

Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; assez clair et explicite moi qui ne suis pas photographe et qui ai encore du mal avec le jargon photographique... promis j'essaie de faire des efforts pour la prochaine fois :rose: 


Edit: un grand merci &#224; mon fr&#232;re pour toute l'aide qu'il m'a apport&#233;


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bonjour aux cuistots !!
> 
> Recette de la goutte




J'ai essayé pendant une demi heure cet parès midi, et ca m'a finalement pas plu !!!  & Ce soir quand je decouvre ton post, j'ai envie de recommencer !!! Merci pour ta recette !​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bonjour aux cuistots !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sûr que c'est technique.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est s&#251;r que c'est technique.



 et j'ai tent&#233; de faire de mon mieux 

Pour l'auto focus, si on ajoute un doubleur &#224; l'objectif macro, &#231;a a pour cons&#233;quence de le d&#233;sactiver (l'autofocus). Donc on fait une mise au point manuelle. Suivant ce que l'on veut comme photo, on fera cette mise au point soit sur la zone d'impact (et les &#233;claboussures seront nettes), soit juste au dessus (et on privil&#233;gie alors la goutte en chute libre). 

Dans tous les cas pour faire ma mise au point j'utilise une baguette fine que je met &#224; l'endroit souhait&#233;, et je fais la nettet&#233; sur elle. C'est plus facile et plus pr&#233;cis que de faire cette mise au point sur les gouttes qui tombent tout de m&#234;me relativement vite 

Par rapport aux couleurs, on peut aussi rajouter de l'encre dans l'eau, ou un cd sur la zone d'impact, ou encore des papiers color&#233;s dans le fond du bol... l&#224;, chacun peut y aller de sa propre recette


----------



## esope (25 Février 2007)

un grand bravo à mon frère pour cette explication que je n'avais pas pris le temps de faire...  

Ceci dit nous on utilise un 50mm macro et un doubleur, car je n'ai toujours pas de 100mm macro   , et je l'utilise en MAP manuelle car c'est beaucoup plus simple dans ce cas là.

Et pour précision, le 350D fais la synchro flash au 200e de sec, ce qui permet de réellement figer la goutte, le flash étant surtout là pour pouvoir fermer à f10 ou 11 et ainsi récupérer un peu de profondeur de champ (pour laisser un peu de marge car une goutte ne tombe jamais vraiment droite!!:mouais: ).

Ceci dit il n'y a pas UNE technique particulière mais la petite cuisine de chacun, un minimum de débrouille, de l'inventivité, et beaucoup de patience...
Pour preuve cette photo, que je trouve réussie, dont voici les exifs:1/60s f/2.8 ISO100 50mm (35mm eq:80mm) 







Donc je n'aurais qu'une chose à dire: faites des essais (le numérique ça coute pas cher), encore et encore et encore...

à bientôt.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2007)

Ce n'est pas ton obturation à 1/200 ème de seconde qui gèle la goutte. C'est ton flash. La lumière sera toujours plus rapide q'un rideau  C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi il est préférable de ne pas avoir trop de lumière d'ambiance. Un flash peut geler une balle de fusil. Le problème, c'est juste d'appuyer au bon moment


----------



## esope (25 Février 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ton obturation à 1/200 ème de seconde qui gèle la goutte. C'est ton flash. La lumière sera toujours plus rapide q'un rideau  C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi il est préférable de ne pas avoir trop de lumière d'ambiance. Un flash peut geler une balle de fusil. Le problème, c'est juste d'appuyer au bon moment



Certes mais après quelques essais il s'avère que la goutte est plus nette au 200e qu'au 60e de seconde. Alors oui, le flash y est pour une grande partie mais la vitesse d'obturation a aussi son rôle à jouer


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2007)

C'est que ton éclairage d'ambiance vient perturber. Mais c'est très bien à 1/200. C'est juste que la synchro rapide est surtout indispensable lorsque tu dois contrer un fort éclairage ambiant. Par exemple, lorsque tu débouches des ombres en plein soleil. En "studio" ce n'est pas indispensable vu que c'est toi qui Contrôle l'éclairage.

Joli cliché au fait.


----------



## esope (26 Février 2007)

merci venant de toi ça fait plaisir   

En fait je ne gère pas ma lumière tant que ça vu que je fais ça dans la cuisine avec les seuls eclairages dispo... 
 Et en plus les rares fois ou j'ai réellement travaillé en studio avec des vrais flashs j'ai du fermé le diaph à f:16 voir 20, tout en étant au 1/200, et je me suis aperçu que mon capteur est carrèment pourri et qu'il y a des poussières monstrueuses dessus  , donc en attendant de le nettoyer je préfère avoir un temps d'expo plus bref mais un diaph plus ouvert, pour limiter les dégâts au niveau des poussières. :rose: :hein: 
Mais dans l'absolu tu as raison sur le fait de pouvoir faire ces photo au 1/60, mais c'est pour ça que je disais qu'il  n'y a pas une seule façon de procéder


----------



## Captain_X (26 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est juste que c'est un peu dur d'être précis au tampon ou au lasso à 72 dpi




on va dire que je m'acharne... mais alors celle là elle est trop forte... 

le lasso pour un détourage, alors ça c'est vraiment un truc de naze, pas précis à l'arrache spécial blaireaux qui se la pète j'ai photoshop... 
bordel la plume n'est pas là que pour se la mettre dans le cul, et en plus question précision c'est tout de même autre chose.

le tampon... ben faut pas toujours prendre 100px tu peux le réduire, un tampon de duplication d'1px, c'est difficile de pas être précis...


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on va dire que je m'acharne... mais alors celle là elle est trop forte...
> 
> le lasso pour un détourage, alors ça c'est vraiment un truc de naze, pas précis à l'arrache spécial blaireaux qui se la pète j'ai photoshop...
> bordel la plume n'est pas là que pour se la mettre dans le cul, et en plus question précision c'est tout de même autre chose.
> ...



Ça n'enlève rien à la remarque d'odré  pour bien fonctionner, ces outils doivent laisser une zone d'opacité réduite.
Quant au lasso, tu serais surpris de voir ce que peut faire avec quelqu'un qui passe plus de 5 heures par jour sur sa tablette.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2007)

esope a dit:


> merci venant de toi ça fait plaisir
> 
> En fait je ne gère pas ma lumière tant que ça vu que je fais ça dans la cuisine avec les seuls eclairages dispo...
> Et en plus les rares fois ou j'ai réellement travaillé en studio avec des vrais flashs j'ai du fermé le diaph à f:16 voir 20, tout en étant au 1/200, et je me suis aperçu que mon capteur est carrèment pourri et qu'il y a des poussières monstrueuses dessus  , donc en attendant de le nettoyer je préfère avoir un temps d'expo plus bref mais un diaph plus ouvert, pour limiter les dégâts au niveau des poussières. :rose: :hein:
> Mais dans l'absolu tu as raison sur le fait de pouvoir faire ces photo au 1/60, mais c'est pour ça que je disais qu'il  n'y a pas une seule façon de procéder



En studio, même bricolé, l'intérêt est de contrôler la lumière. La base étant son intensité. Le choix du diaphragme (à mon avis) ne devrait jamais se faire selon la lumière, mais selon la profondeur de champs que l'on souhaite. Dépasser 5,6 ou 10 (selon l'objectif) n'a d'intérêt que si tu souhaites absolument obtenir une très grande profondeur de champs (macro justement). En effet, au-dessus de ces valeurs, la qualité optique des objectifs se réduit (plus soft). C'est physique. On a un meilleur piqué à f/5,6 sur un bon Tamron que sur un L à f/16   D'un autre côté, les flous des L sont vraiment imbattables


----------



## esope (26 Février 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> En studio, même bricolé, l'intérêt est de contrôler la lumière. La base étant son intensité. Le choix du diaphragme (à mon avis) ne devrait jamais se faire selon la lumière, mais selon la profondeur de champs que l'on souhaite. Dépasser 5,6 ou 10 (selon l'objectif) n'a d'intérêt que si tu souhaites absolument obtenir une très grande profondeur de champs (macro justement).




Là je suis complètement d'accord avec toi  toujours est-il que lorsque je travaillais au flash je n'avais pas le choix les flashs étant un peu trop puissant pour la taille de la pièce :mouais: , je ne pouvais donc pas les placer exactement ou je voulais, eh oui c'est ça les beaux arts même lorsque qu'on peut avoir du matos on a pas forcèmment le lieu ou vice-versa , du coup ça fait toujours un peu bricolé, mais au final la qualité reste nickel donc c'est tant mieux...



> En effet, au-dessus de ces valeurs, la qualité optique des objectifs se réduit (plus soft). C'est physique. On a un meilleur piqué à f/5,6 sur un bon Tamron que sur un L à f/16   D'un autre côté, les flous des L sont vraiment imbattables



Je te crois sur parole, j'essaierais donc la prochaine fois de travailler à f/5,6, quand au flou des L, je n'ai pas encore la chance ni le budget d'en avoir un:rateau:  ...


----------



## Captain_X (26 Février 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ça n'enlève rien à la remarque d'odré  pour bien fonctionner, ces outils doivent laisser une zone d'opacité réduite.
> Quant au lasso, tu serais surpris de voir ce que peut faire avec quelqu'un qui passe plus de 5 heures par jour sur sa tablette.



tout le monde ne passe pas 5h derriere sa tablette... de plus j'ai pas dit que j'utilisais pas le lasso, mais c'est pas vraiment le débat... c'est surtout que quand on sait pas faire, on met pas en cause les outils

je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai posté, en fait ca va devenir stérile


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> le lasso pour un détourage, alors ça c'est vraiment un truc de naze, pas précis à l'arrache spécial blaireaux qui se la pète j'ai photoshop...





Captain_X a dit:


> c'est surtout que quand on sait pas faire, on met pas en cause les outils



Je n'ai pas les compétences nécéssaires pour poursuivre cette discussion.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)

Salut les nazes! 
Ambiance ici. 

Bon, j'ai regard&#233; l'explication de R0m1 au sujet des gouttes d'eau tout &#224; l'heure, et je n'avais jamais essay&#233; donc j'ai tent&#233; le coup &#224; l'instant. Pour voir s'il y a moyen de faire des choses int&#233;ressantes avec mon matos "basique".

Donc, juste avant de faire la vaisselle, je me suis &#233;quip&#233; d'un &#233;vier sale et d'un bol pos&#233; sur un autre (comme r0m1 il a dit ) :




J'ai mis le robinet en goutte &#224; goutte et j'ai mitraill&#233; :
- mise au point manuelle
- vitesse d'obturation au 1/500
- flash int&#233;gr&#233; (j'ai un Sony DSC-H1, pas de tr&#233;pied ni d'objectif suppl&#233;mentaire, donc prise de vue &#224; main lev&#233;e)

Ben on arrive quand m&#234;me &#224; des trucs sympatoches :








Assez content pour un premier essai. 

Donc j'adresse ce message &#224; tous ceux qui comme moi sont des br&#234;les et n'ont pas de mat&#233;riel sp&#233;cifique autre qu'un appareil photo : nous aussi on peut y arriver! 

(Par contre je sais pas si vous avez d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; les gars, mais je pense tenter le coup en faisant couler l'eau sur un plateau en alu la prochaine fois, je pense que &#231;a pourrait bien donner.  )


----------



## Captain_X (26 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les compétences nécéssaires pour poursuivre cette discussion.



merci je l'ai déjà consulter elle m'a dit que tout allais très bien...

ceci dit c'est une très bonne adresse je te la recommande pour tes délires de persécutions


----------



## esope (26 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Salut les nazes!
> Ambiance ici.
> 
> Bon, j'ai regardé l'explication de R0m1 au sujet des gouttes d'eau tout à l'heure, et je n'avais jamais essayé donc j'ai tenté le coup à l'instant. Pour voir s'il y a moyen de faire des choses intéressantes avec mon matos "basique".
> ...



Voilà Bobby montre bien ce que je disais il n'y a pas UNE recette!!

Reste plus qu'à mettre un fond autre que celui de ton évier, mon frère parlait de CD, ou comme tu l'as dit un plateau en alu, tu peux aussi essayer sur des couvercles de boîtes diverses et variées...En tout cas c'est un début très chouette


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2007)

bobby, tu vas devenir un super technicos de la tof' 
félicitations pour les gouttes   Ca fait toujours cela la première fois! 

_au passage, bravo à Rom1 et esope _


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

trop classe bobby! 
Tu vois quand tu veux...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Février 2007)

Par contre, ton robinet de cuisine est un peu naze. Mets un thermostatique, c'est vachement mieux.


----------



## SirDeck (28 Février 2007)

Un petit tutorial chez adobe : 
http://www.adobe.com/designcenter/photoshop/articles/phscs2at_advsharpen.html


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Un petit tutorial chez adobe :
> http://www.adobe.com/designcenter/photoshop/articles/phscs2at_advsharpen.html


Et ici un excellent tuto sur 3 m&#233;thodes diff&#233;rentes d'accentuation (dont un script tres pratique)


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2007)

Super, merci JP !!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Super, merci JP !!



De rien mon bon Nato. J'ai testé les 3 méthodes et j'avoue que dans la grande majorité des cas, le script est parfait.


----------



## lufograf (1 Mars 2007)

Allez ! et hop un p'tit abonnement pour me dire que (même s'il y a du boulot) je m'endormirait sûrement moins con !  

Merci à tous pour vos mixtures.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

J'avais d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; de la fa&#231;on dont je fabriquait des Noir & blanc &#224; partir de photo couleurs ici.


J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur deux versions d'une photo bascul&#233;e : 

La rouge ? Elle a un c&#244;t&#233; "sombre" (au sens litt&#233;ral) qui ne sied pas &#224; l'ambiance mais le rendu du m&#244;me est bien.






ou la verte ? C'est plus ce que je veux pour le fond mais c'est fade ...






Je met la bleu pour illustrer le propos mais c'est d&#233;finitif : pas la bleu.


----------



## esope (5 Mars 2007)

et pourquoi pas un mix des deux::rateau:  

sachant que l&#224; c'est du rapide de chez &#224; l'arrache...  



ta couche verte sur ta couche rouge, un petit masque de fusion, et un autre calque+masque de fusion pour les niveaux et le tour est jou&#233;. 
Tu peux arriver &#224; un r&#233;sultat plus subtile et surtout plus satisfaisant si tu aimes le premier plan de la premi&#232;re version et le second plan de la deuxi&#232;me...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un mix des deux::rateau:



Parce que je n'ai jamais utilisé les masques de fusion, n'osans pas m'en approcher ayant peur des bêtes à corne ... 
Les masques de fusion pour moi, c'est la mauvaise manipulation par erreur qui bloque mes claques et me fait grogner, tu vois ? 



> ta couche verte sur ta couche rouge, un petit masque de fusion, et un autre calque+masque de fusion pour les niveaux et le tour est joué.
> Tu peux arriver à un résultat plus subtile et surtout plus satisfaisant si tu aimes le premier plan de la première version et le second plan de la deuxième...



J'arrive pas à "mettre ma couche verte sur ma couche rouge", c'est un glissé déposé ? J'ai bien dans la palette couche mes différentes couches et mon masque mais là ça coince. D'après ce que j'ai compris le masque sert quand on utilise une selection et mon image est bien selectionnée. 

Ils ont oubliés de m'apprendre des trucs à l'école, j'te jure.

Alors en desespoir de cause, j'ai basculé en niveaux de gris en ayant selectionné seulement les couches rouge et verte : et j'ai l'inverse de ce que je voulais avoir pour le fond et l'arrière plan ... :mouais: 







Mais le rendu me plaît aussi finalement.

Il faudrait que je prenne un cours de masques de fusion un de ces jours ... :rateau: 

Merci


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2007)

L'utilisation des masques est un concept qui vient de la photo justement. Mais il est certain que Photoshop privilégie l'efficacité plutôt que la prise en main. Aussi, il est plus économique de se former.
Pour l'extraction de couche, tu devrais essayer le très efficace, bien qu'impressionnant, Images : Opération...

Pour la formation, l'aide est intéressante bien sûr. Mais toi qui es photographe, tu devrais commencer par te plonger dans le gros bouquin "Photoshop pour les photographes". Tu devrais pouvoir en trouver bradé ou d'occase pour photoshop 7 (neuf à 20 au lieu de 36). La plupart des commandes n'ont pas changé, surtout celles qui t'intéressent. Ce livre est plutôt bien fait et touche un peu tous les sujets.


----------



## alan.a (6 Mars 2007)

Pour une bonne retouche : 

Apprendre les calques de r&#233;glages avec les masques de fusion ET avoir une palette graphique, on ne s'imagine pas &#224; quel point &#231;a change la vie !!!
La version A5 grd public de Wacom est tr&#232;s bonne (Graphire) (A6, c'est qd m&#234;me petit, enfin &#224; mon gout).

Pour la conversion en noir est blanc, il y a bcp de m&#233;thode :

Travail a partir des couches RVB
Travail &#224; partir des couches LAB
Images RVB survitamin&#233;es puis d&#233;satur&#233;es
M&#233;langeurs de couches (il doit trainer dans le forum des valeurs qui permettent de simuler plusieurs films argentiques)
Couches de Teinte saturation 
etc.
etc.

Ensuite par dessus tout &#231;a tu peux rajouter des couches de niveaux ou seuil etc., travailler tes masques de fusions pour ne travailler que sur certaines parties etc. etc.

Bon courage !!!!

(Bien entendu, ton &#233;cran est calibr&#233; )


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Pour une bonne retouche :
> 
> Apprendre les calques de r&#233;glages avec les masques de fusion ET avoir une palette graphique, on ne s'imagine pas &#224; quel point &#231;a change la vie !!!
> La version A5 grd public de Wacom est tr&#232;s bonne (Graphire) (A6, c'est qd m&#234;me petit, enfin &#224; mon gout).
> ...


Quelques m&#233;thodes (et les valeurs du m&#233;langeur de couche) ici et encore d'autres m&#233;thode et de profils et scripts a t&#233;l&#233;charger (en bas de page, post de benjiv) l&#224;.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4192384 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que je prenne un cours de masques de fusion un de ces jours ... :rateau:
> 
> Merci



et apr&#232;s t'as le culot de venir me casser les noix avec des conseils sur la balance de couleur  que tu "juges" pas bonne, tu manque pas d'air toi... 

Des conneries j'en aurai lu, mais celle l&#224; c'est du cram&#233; en plein vol ... genre ca va tes pompes pas trop &#224; l'&#233;troit ?


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

une autre m&#233;thode pour am&#233;liorer ses N&B, &#231;a se trouve l&#224;


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2007)

Les scripts de conversion en N&B en rapport avec l'article du numéro en kiosque de RP :

http://www.photofloue.net/index.php/convertir-en-noir-et-blanc/

Pour la palette... évidemment. C'est incontournable dès que l'on touche aux masques ou à la retouche.


----------



## quenaur (6 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Allez ! et hop un p'tit abonnement pour me dire que (même s'il y a du boulot) je m'endormirait sûrement moins con !
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos mixtures.



Tout comme toi Lufograf


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Les scripts de conversion en N&B en rapport avec l'article du numéro en kiosque de RP :
> http://www.photofloue.net/index.php/convertir-en-noir-et-blanc/
> Pour la palette... évidemment. C'est incontournable dès que l'on touche aux masques ou à la retouche.



Juste pour info... Tu ne fais pas la conversion en n&b lors de traitement du fichier raw ? Tu attends de l'ouvrir ensuite dans toshop ?


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Juste pour info... Tu ne fais pas la conversion en n&b lors de traitement du fichier raw ? Tu attends de l'ouvrir ensuite dans toshop ?



Tu peux faire ça depuis le derawtiser. C'est petits logiciels nous apportent leurs lots d'améliorations à chaque nouvelle version (j'utilise la bêta de camera raw qui propose un module entièrement dédié à ça). Mais disons que le nombre de possibilités est bien plus limité que sur photoshop. De ce fait et du fait que la conversion sur photoshop est bien plus ancienne, il y a beaucoup plus de techniques disponibles. Enfin, le tirage noir et blanc est traditionnellement très travaillé en argentique. Le lien de picouto en est un exemple. Le fait de pouvoir y voir pendant le tirage noir et blanc (contrairement à la couleur) a permis l'émergence d'un véritable art (moi qui traîne beaucoup dans les expos, je peux vous dire que le tirage est un art). Aussi, les photographes (tireurs) passant au numérique ont basculé cet art vers le numérique. Les masques, c'est une des bases de photoshop. Or pour l'instant, la correction sélective en derawtiser... Par exemple le tirage argentique du lien de picouto, tu peux le refaire avec photoshop (par contre il vaut mieux partir d'un HDR).


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu peux faire ça depuis le derawtiser. C'est petits logiciels nous apportent leurs lots d'améliorations à chaque nouvelle version (j'utilise la bêta de camera raw qui propose un module entièrement dédié à ça). Mais disons que le nombre de possibilités est bien plus limité que sur photoshop. De ce fait et du fait que la conversion sur photoshop est bien plus ancienne, il y a beaucoup plus de techniques disponibles. Enfin, le tirage noir et blanc est traditionnellement très travaillé en argentique. Le lien de picouto en est un exemple. Le fait de pouvoir y voir pendant le tirage noir et blanc (contrairement à la couleur) a permis l'émergence d'un véritable art (moi qui traîne beaucoup dans les expos, je peux vous dire que le tirage est un art). Aussi, les photographes (tireurs) passant au numérique ont basculé cet art vers le numérique. Les masques, c'est une des bases de photoshop. Or pour l'instant, la correction sélective en derawtiser... Par exemple le tirage argentique du lien de picouto, tu peux le refaire avec photoshop (par contre il vaut mieux partir d'un HDR).



Si je comprends bien, tu travailles ton image couleur sur camera raw (on doit avoir la même béta tous les deux   ) et ce n'est qu'ensuite que tu la passes en noir et blanc, dans toshop ? Ça ne me semble pas très pratique tout de même, les réglages pour un fichiers couleurs ne donnant pas du tout la même chose pour un fichier n&b...

Sinon pour les masques de fusions dans les calques de réglages, ouyi, aucun problème, c'est indispensable même. 

Et oui, le métier de tireur est un art, à part entière, même s'il reste dans l'ombre du photographe le plus souvent (pour le grand public du moins).


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Et oui, le métier de tireur est un art, à part entière, même s'il reste dans l'ombre


C'est la moindre des choses pour un gars qui bosse en chambre noire!


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, tu travailles ton image couleur sur camera raw (on doit avoir la même béta tous les deux   ) et ce n'est qu'ensuite que tu la passes en noir et blanc, dans toshop ? Ça ne me semble pas très pratique tout de même, les réglages pour un fichiers couleurs ne donnant pas du tout la même chose pour un fichier n&b...
> 
> Sinon pour les masques de fusions dans les calques de réglages, ouyi, aucun problème, c'est indispensable même.
> 
> Et oui, le métier de tireur est un art, à part entière, même s'il reste dans l'ombre du photographe le plus souvent (pour le grand public du moins).



Alors puisque tu travailles avec CS  tu peux t'essayer à l'utilisation des objets dynamiques. Tu fais un premier tirage en noir et blanc dans CR (avec ce nouveau module dédié) que tu importes en objet dynamique dans PSD (j'ai expliqué comment plus haut dans ce fil). Dans PSD, tu dupliques l'objet dynamique. Si tu doubles clic, CR s'ouvre à nouveau et tu peux changer les réglages (donc ton tirage noir et blanc) sans que cela change les réglages du premier objet dynamique importé. Tu dupliques à nouveau ton objet dynamique et tu poses un nouveau réglage dans CR et ainsi de suite. Il n'y a plus qu'à poser les masques sur chaque objet pour ne garder que la zone souhaitée. Tu as donc un seul fichier source, le RAW, sur le quel vient s'appliquer autant de réglages différents de manière simultanée et toujours modifiable que tu n'as plus qu'à masquer. Ca ouvre des perspectives non ? 
On pourrait se dire qu'en plus c'est économique en place. Mais en fait le fichier psd est pachydermique  

En fait, je ne fais pas de N&B :rose: mais ça ne m'empêche pas de donner des conseils sur ce que je ne connais pas du tout   
La technique cité plus haut, je l'ai essayé pour déboucher un ciel en couleur. Parce Que l'avantage du numérique, c'est de pouvoir faire ce que l'on faisait en N&B en couleur


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Alors puisque tu travailles avec CS  tu peux t'essayer à l'utilisation des objets dynamiques. Tu fais un premier tirage en noir et blanc dans CR (avec ce nouveau module dédié) que tu importes en objet dynamique dans PSD (j'ai expliqué comment plus haut dans ce fil). Dans PSD, tu dupliques l'objet dynamique. Si tu doubles clic, CR s'ouvre à nouveau et tu peux changer les réglages (donc ton tirage noir et blanc) sans que cela change les réglages du premier objet dynamique importé. Tu dupliques à nouveau ton objet dynamique et tu poses un nouveau réglage dans CR et ainsi de suite. Il n'y a plus qu'à poser les masques sur chaque objet pour ne garder que la zone souhaitée. Tu as donc un seul fichier source, le RAW, sur le quel vient s'appliquer autant de réglages différents de manière simultanée et toujours modifiable que tu n'as plus qu'à masquer. Ca ouvre des perspectives non ?



Petite et néanmoins important rectification : on ne doit pas avoir la même version de CR !! :rateau:  
Les objets dynamiques je ne trouve pas sur le mien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et apr&#232;s t'as le culot de venir me casser les noix avec des conseils sur la balance de couleur  que tu "juges" pas bonne, tu manque pas d'air toi...
> 
> Des conneries j'en aurai lu, mais celle l&#224; c'est du cram&#233; en plein vol ... genre ca va tes pompes pas trop &#224; l'&#233;troit ?



Ta dominante est cyan : et ce n'est PAS naturel.

Je ne suis pas chromiste, je suis photographe / tireuse filtreuse, j'ai d&#233;velopp&#233; des pellicules et tir&#233;s des photos. Je connais donc pour l'avoir pratiqu&#233; la th&#233;orie des couleurs. Les pellicules du commerce sont calibr&#233;e pour une lumi&#232;re &#224; 12h00 et non pour une lumi&#232;re du matin. Il existe aussi des pellicules calibr&#233;s studio pour des lumi&#232;res tungst&#232;ne. Par contre, &#224; ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de pellicule calibr&#233;e pour prendre la lumi&#232;re au petit matin ... 
Beaucoup d'amateurs croient dur comme fer que leurs photos sont "bonnes" ou "naturelles", alors que la machine &#224; bousill&#233; leur pellicule ou a trop ou pas assez d&#233;velopper et surtout parce que le tireur n'a rien dit. (car c'est des fois aussi la temp&#233;rature de stockage de la pellicule ou l'utilisation d'un filtre de couleur, le tireur n'&#233;tait pas l&#224; pendant la prise de vue, il fait au mieux).
Tu la consid&#232;re comme naturelle tr&#232;s bien, je ne t'ai pas fait de cours sur photoshop par MP, je t'ai juste dit que c'&#233;tait retouchable. Nuance. Le Cyan me paraissant trop satur&#233;. Tu n'aimes pas les conseils et mon avis sur tes photos, tr&#232;s bien, j'ai bien pris note. 

Maintenant : As tu une r&#233;ponse &#224; la question pos&#233;e Captain ? 


------

Merci &#224; tous les autres qui ont bien voulu r&#233;pondre &#224; ma question, je potasserais tout cela quand j'aurais plus de temps. Merci beaucoup 
Par contre je me demande pourquoi les formations de l'&#233;ducation nationale ne nous parlent pas des masques de fusions, j'ai demand&#233; &#224; des &#233;tudiants en BAC Pro, ils n'y touchent pas (c'est pas au programme, ni a l'examen ...). Pas de palette graphique non plus ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

Euh...

Juste pour info, &#231;a fait combien de pages que vous vous engueulez, l&#224;, les marioles?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Euh...
> 
> Juste pour info, &#231;a fait combien de pages que vous vous engueulez, l&#224;, les marioles?


Bon, toi, fais pas ton relou.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Petite et néanmoins important rectification : on ne doit pas avoir la même version de CR !! :rateau:
> Les objets dynamiques je ne trouve pas sur le mien.



Cela ne se passe pas dans CR, mais dans PSD. va voir là.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2007)

Désolé, je ne trouve pas dans CS(1).


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2007)

ah oui !  comme quoi c'est une technique récente


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il faudrait que je prenne un cours de masques de fusion un de ces jours ... :rateau:
> 
> Merci



Voici ici un tutorial posthume de Bruce Fraser (mon maître en tirage numérique :love: )
Attention, cela peut faire peur. Il s'agit ici d'un usage avancé de photoshop.
http://www.adobe.com/designcenter/photoshop/articles/phscs2at_cmplxblnd.html

Juste la capture de la palette calque au final pour mettre en bouche :


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mars 2007)

bien bien bien bien..... bon ben y'a encore pas mal de boulot.... 
c'est dingue tout le travail accompli pour cette seule image. Bon, j'ai pas tout tout lu, toutes les manip' sont elles vraiment obligatoires ou se complique-t-il la vie ? 



PS: ah oui, note pour plus tard, penser à savoir parler anglais...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> se complique-t-il la vie ?




Bien sûr que oui! 
Dans un cas comme ça, c'est "tous les potards à fond", et c'est marre.

Perso je la maitrise bien, la technique du "potard à fond", je te montrerai si tu veux.


----------



## esope (14 Mars 2007)

de toute façon une photo comme celle qu'il retouche, à la base même pas je la retravaille


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> de toute façon une photo comme celle qu'il retouche, à la base même pas je la retravaille



Sur ? Même si c'est des photos de toi et ton frère scannées quand vous étiez bébés et tout boudinés une bulle coincée entre les lèvres ou à vous chamailler ?


----------



## esope (14 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4203309 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ? M&#234;me si c'est des photos de toi et ton fr&#232;re scann&#233;es quand vous &#233;tiez b&#233;b&#233;s et tout boudin&#233;s une bulle coinc&#233;e entre les l&#232;vres ou &#224; vous chamailler ?



SURTOUT si c'est celles-l&#224; !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> SURTOUT si c'est celles-l&#224; !!


T'as tort, avec toshop, tu pourrais effacer ton fr&#232;re dessus.


----------



## esope (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as tort, avec toshop, tu pourrais effacer ton frère dessus.



quel intérêt ce serait ce qu'il y a de plus drôle...


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mars 2007)

et oh les deux là !!! j'vous dérange pas trop non?


----------



## alan.a (14 Mars 2007)

C'est pas pour se la raconter, mais il arrive svt d'avoir ce genre de palette, et m&#234;me svt bcp plus (d&#233;mandez aux graphistes du forum Arts graphiques...)
A quoi bon d'avoir Photoshop si c'est juste pour faire 1 ou 2 r&#233;glages !


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> bien bien bien bien..... bon ben y'a encore pas mal de boulot....
> c'est dingue tout le travail accompli pour cette seule image. Bon, j'ai pas tout tout lu, toutes les manip' sont elles vraiment obligatoires ou se complique-t-il la vie ?


Et bien c'est toi qui vois. Tu peux voir le résultat pas à pas. C'est donc toi qui décides quand tu t'arrêtes. Mais c'est la force de photoshop : faire de la correction sélective.
Attention! Bruce Fraser était sans doute un des plus grands maîtres du genre.



r0m1 a dit:


> PS: ah oui, note pour plus tard, penser à savoir parler anglais...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : 







Je me suis déjà offert celui sur Camera Raw et dernièrement sur l'accentuation (j'en ai laissé des traces par ici), mais comme celui-là ne sort pas en français et que CS3 va sortir (ce qui le rend obsolète) je me le suis commandé en VO.
Fraser, ce n'est pas un ambassadeur d'Adobe. Il te dit que tous les outils d'accentuation de photoshop, c'est que de la daube et qu'il n'y rien de tel que d'utiliser l'outil de base en brutal mais SELECTIVEMENT. Il te fait la démo, tu la fais avec lui... tu ne peux plus revenir en arrière.
Le problème avec ce genre de bouquin c'est qu'après, tu ne regardes plus tes tirages passés avec le même il   





odré a dit:


> Sur ? Même si c'est des photos de toi et ton frère scannées quand vous étiez bébés et tout boudinés une bulle coincée entre les lèvres ou à vous chamailler ?



Bah justement. Là c'est une photo avec Fraser dedans. Un souvenir quoi. Mais bon. On se demande dans quoi elle a été développée. Le contre-jour est bien géré, mais il y a un flare du diable. Forcément le ciel est blanc. Le scan n'a rien arrangé.
Bref, ici tu vois comment partir d'une photo sans intérêt et dégueulasse pour arriver à une photo nickel chrome sans plus d'intérêt


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> C'est pas pour se la raconter, mais il arrive svt d'avoir ce genre de palette, et même svt bcp plus (démandez aux graphistes du forum Arts graphiques...)
> A quoi bon d'avoir Photoshop si c'est juste pour faire 1 ou 2 réglages !



ah ! un pro   

signé : un humble amateur


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]P4wI_o8gyxA[/YOUTUBE]

C'était juste pour voir comment on utilise la balise youtube


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2007)

Arf &#231;a me rappelle les vieux portraits photos d'a&#239;euls qui trainent dans la poussi&#232;re des vieilles maisons de familles. Beaucoup &#233;taient redessin&#233;es par le photographe et certains des portraits de la vid&#233;o, notamment le second et le troisi&#232;me, m'y font penser.


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Arf ça me rappelle les vieux portraits photos d'aïeuls qui trainent dans la poussière des vieilles maisons de familles. Beaucoup étaient redessinées par le photographe et certains des portraits de la vidéo, notamment le second et le troisième, m'y font penser.



Exactement, les photos ont toujours été "travaillées" et cela depuis le tout début de la photographie. De même, à toutes les époques, ce "travail" cherchait soit à s'approcher le plus possible de la réalité, soit s'approcher d'un imaginaire (c'est le cas ici). Ce travail commence lors de la prise de vue et fini lors de l'encadrement. Je vous conseille, à ce sujet, l'exposition d'une partie du fond photographique du musée d'Orsay. Il y a un autochrome des frères lumières sur lequel les couleurs sont d'un réalisme tout à fait étonnant. Inversement, vous y trouverez des collages, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Ça me fait qu'au magasin où je travaillais, nous avions souvent des montages et des retouches à faire de photos de personnes décédées. Et généralement, il était demandé d'enlever la femme ou l'homme d'à côté qui avait partagé la vie avec la personne ou une fois d'enlever un beau tatouage sur un bras bref ... de reconstruire l'image de la personne ... En fait la retouche elle est surtout ancré chez tous le monde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

Perso je me suis toujours demand&#233; si ces retouches qui gomment les imperfections de la peau des mod&#232;les sont dues &#224; des retouches ponctuelles, manuelles, ou s'il s'agit de masques appliqu&#233;s &#224; toute la photo.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

_retouches ponctuelles pour la plupart ! 
_


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso je me suis toujours demandé si ces retouches qui gomment les imperfections de la peau des modèles sont dues à des retouches ponctuelles, manuelles, ou s'il s'agit de masques appliqués à toute la photo.




Question à fins personnelles ?


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso je me suis toujours demandé si ces retouches qui gomment les imperfections de la peau des modèles sont dues à des retouches ponctuelles, manuelles, ou s'il s'agit de masques appliqués à toute la photo.





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4205517 a dit:
			
		

> _retouches ponctuelles pour la plupart !
> _



  l'imperfection n'est jamais au même endroit et elle est localisée. Par ailleurs, la machine ne distingue pas une verrue et une charmante mouche  Je ne te parle pas des tâches de rousseurs.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> l'imperfection n'est jamais au même endroit et elle est localisée. Par ailleurs, la machine ne distingue pas une verrue et une charmante mouche  Je ne te parle pas des tâches de rousseurs.


Ben c'est bien ça que ça veut dire "retouche ponctuelle" non?
En gros c'est l'inverse de "gros travail de bourrin à l'arrache".

Nan?


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est bien ça que ça veut dire "retouche ponctuelle" non?
> En gros c'est l'inverse de "gros travail de bourrin à l'arrache".
> 
> Nan?



Si tout à fait. C'est la question qui était étonnante. Du coup, je n'étais pas certain d'avoir compris la question.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Si tout à fait. C'est la question qui était étonnante. Du coup, je n'étais pas certain d'avoir compris la question.



Ah bah oui mais bon, si tu t'étonne encore des qustions de Bobby on a pas fini! 



:rateau:


----------



## lufograf (17 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah bah oui mais bon, si tu t'&#233;tonne encore des qustions de Bobby on a pas fini!



Z'&#234;tes pas sympas quand m&#234;me de monter sa question en &#233;pingle comme &#231;a !   Alors que le pauvre bobby essayait de poser l'air innocent une petite question discr&#232;te en rapport avec ses probl&#232;mes d'acn&#233; transg&#233;nique...  

Non, c'est vraiment pas charitable !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)

Bande de nazes! 

Si vous regardez la vid&#233;o de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente, on voit par moments des retouches ponctuelles (genre les poches qui disparaissent) mais parfois on a le sentiment que c'est un masque appliqu&#233; &#224; la photo qui adoucit la peau des mod&#232;les. (quand on voit la transformation apparaitre de gauche &#224; droite ou l'inverse).

Je me doute bien que photoshop ne fait pas la diff&#233;rence entre bouton et grain de beaut&#233;, mais j'ai eu l'impression en regardant cette vid&#233;o qu'il y avait peut &#234;tre des r&#233;glages pr&#233;liminaires pour aider, genre mettre des zones de flou par exemple.

Je me suis aussi demand&#233; si la balance des couleurs ne pouvait pas jouer un r&#244;le. 
Genre mes pustules sont rouges, donc si j'att&#233;nue les rouges ce sera plus facile pour les gommer apr&#232;s, peut-&#234;tre (T'as vu Lufograf je te fais plaisir l&#224; ) ce genre de trucs.

Sachant &#231;a maquestion n'&#233;tait pas si bizarre, si?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bande de nazes!
> 
> Si vous regardez la vid&#233;o de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente, on voit par moments des retouches ponctuelles (genre les poches qui disparaissent) mais parfois on a le sentiment que c'est un masque appliqu&#233; &#224; la photo qui adoucit la peau des mod&#232;les. (quand on voit la transformation apparaitre de gauche &#224; droite ou l'inverse).
> 
> ...


En fait, Bobby, il y a les deux. Et ta question n'est pas bizarre. 
Pour virer un bouton disgracieux ou des cernes de nightclubeuses, il s'agit d'une retouche ponctuelle et bien pr&#233;cise, un peu comme pour virer les poussi&#232;res.  
L'effet "peau de b&#233;b&#233;", comme tu l'as dit,  c'est l'application d'un flou gaussien sur l'ensemble du visage, &#224; l'aide de calques.  
En tout cas, c'est comme &#231;a que je fais. :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bande de nazes!
> 
> Si vous regardez la vidéo de la page précédente, on voit par moments des retouches ponctuelles (genre les poches qui disparaissent) mais parfois on a le sentiment que c'est un masque appliqué à la photo qui adoucit la peau des modèles. (quand on voit la transformation apparaitre de gauche à droite ou l'inverse).
> 
> ...



Non  
Et la réponse change du coup. Il y a effectivement des "corrections" qui se font sans ajouter ou supprimer des éléments. C'est même la base. Va voir le tuto de Fraser proposé au-dessus. Comme tu le verras, tout cela s'appuie sur la sélectivité. Tu appliques un effet sur une sélection de la photo. Cette sélection pouvant être une zone, une teinte, une luminosité, un mélange de tout ça. On dit souvent, la base à maîtriser sur photoshop c'est la notion de calque, de sélection et de masque. Ce n'est pas pour rien 
C'est ce travail que ne font pas des logiciels comme Lightroom et qui est pourtant essentiel dans le travail en "chambre noir". Tu remarques sur le tuto de Bruce que parfois, il est plus efficace de masquer soit même à la palette. Tu verras aussi qu'il combine l'utilisation de plusieurs outils pour atteindre un objectif. Il disait quelque chose du genre : "Utiliser un outil dans photoshop n'a rien de bien sorcier. Mais cela se révèle peu efficace. Combiner différentes fonctionnalités pour aboutir à un résultat systématique, c'est mettre en uvre une technique. C'est tout autre chose".
Pour en revenir à nos histoires, il me semble que la retouche, c'est lorsque tu modifies l'image dans la répartition des pixels : tu les bouges, en supprimes, en ajoute... Mais c'est une représentation que je me fais. Lorsque Goude allonge les membres de Grace Jones en découpant ses films et en faisant les raccords à la gouache, il retouche 
Lorsqu'un tireur noir et blanc utilise un "unsharp mask" d'une épaisseur permettant d'accentuer les contours afin de laisser la peau du portrait dans un léger flou, puis sous-expose de 2 le ciel pour lui donner de la matière et surexpose de 1,5 l'ombre de la voiture à l'arrière pour déboucher les noirs, il ne retouche pas. Mais c'est assez perso comme catégorisation.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)

Ah ben d'accord, ben l&#224; d'accord!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2007)

De rien.


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> ...
> Pour en revenir à nos histoires, il me semble que la retouche, c'est lorsque tu modifies l'image dans la répartition des pixels : tu les bouges, en supprimes, en ajoute... Mais c'est une représentation que je me fais. Lorsque Goude allonge les membres de Grace Jones en découpant ses films et en faisant les raccords à la gouache, il retouche
> Lorsqu'un tireur noir et blanc utilise un "unsharp mask" d'une épaisseur permettant d'accentuer les contours afin de laisser la peau du portrait dans un léger flou, puis sous-expose de 2 le ciel pour lui donner de la matière et surexpose de 1,5 l'ombre de la voiture à l'arrière pour déboucher les noirs, il ne retouche pas. Mais c'est assez perso comme catégorisation.





C'est comme ça aussi que je vois les choses.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Un essai de perspective, si c'est rat&#233; faut l'dire hein. J'l'a mettrai dans "Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve rat&#233;es sauf vous!! "    Toute critique est constructive, alors n'h&#233;sitez pas. ​




Malheureusement non. Toute critique n'est pas constructive  
Concernant ta photo, puisque tu le demandes...
Tout d'abord, l'exposition des b&#226;timents est trop sombre et pas assez contrast&#233;e. Il est n&#233;cessaire de faire monter cette zone pour l'&#233;quilibrer avec le sol.
Pour le cadrage, Amok sera sans doute plus subtil que moi :rose: 
Il me semble que cela soufre de trop de sym&#233;trie. La bonne chose c'est qu'en pla&#231;ant l'horizon au centre, le plan du capteur s'en trouve quasi parall&#232;le &#224; celui des b&#226;timents ce qui limite leur d&#233;formation. Mais le fait que l'horizon soit centr&#233; dans la hauteur et les marches dans la longueur rend tout &#231;a plat.
Autre probl&#232;me : tu h&#233;sites entre les marches comme &#233;l&#233;ment central et la fuite des b&#226;timents. Il me semble qu'il faut choisir. Je te propose deux cadrages possibles afin, soit de privil&#233;gier les marches, soit les b&#226;timents, tout en utilisant la r&#232;gle des tiers et apr&#232;s avoir fait une correction s&#233;lective de la luminosit&#233; et du contraste sur les b&#226;timents avant une petite accentuation (limit&#233;e pour ne pas trop faire monter les artefacts jpeg).

Ici, les marches sont mise en avant toute en gardant le format



L&#224;, les b&#226;timents sont l'&#233;l&#233;ment central et le format est retouch&#233;. Ton lampadaire reste dans le tiers de la longueur et le point de fuite est sur le tiers de la hauteur. En fait il est plus bas pour rogner la grille en bas &#224; gauche afin qu'elle n'attire pas l'&#339;il (on ne peut pas tout rattraper au tirage  )  



Sur ce type de clich&#233;, tu as le temps d'essayer plusieurs solutions lors de la prise de vue. Concernant la lumi&#232;re, je te conseillerais de prendre ce genre de sc&#232;ne juste avant ou juste apr&#232;s le jour.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Merci pour tout ces conseils, je vais de ce pas essayer les diverses solutions que tu propose sur l'original.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2007)

Hmm. Est ce que quelqu'un a un avis sur ce livre ? je sens que j'ai besoin d'aide sur le tirage des raws. Ou sinon quelqu'un aurait il un ouvrage accessible (pas le raw pour les cons, non plus) &#224; un amateur ?


----------



## SirDeck (2 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. Est ce que quelqu'un a un avis sur ce livre ? je sens que j'ai besoin d'aide sur le tirage des raws. Ou sinon quelqu'un aurait il un ouvrage accessible (pas le raw pour les cons, non plus) à un amateur ?



Très bonne idée.
Je ne le connais pas. Mais si tu utilises Adobe Camera RAW, il y a ma bible : 


Ce livre a changé ma façon d'exposer lors de la prise de vue.


Remarque bien que vu la proximité de Lightroom, il me semble que concernant le "développement", cela doit coller assez bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. Est ce que quelqu'un a un avis sur ce livre ? je sens que j'ai besoin d'aide sur le tirage des raws. Ou sinon quelqu'un aurait il un ouvrage accessible (pas le raw pour les cons, non plus) &#224; un amateur ?


Oui, Cuk a un avis.


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; de ne pas faire trop long  
Merci pour vos coups de boule 

On m'a demand&#233; par MP de donner quelques trucs pour mon image post&#233;e dans Bidouillez moi mais pas trop vite.

Post de Lastrada (_thanks mate _), avec liens vers son image original et les fichiers n&#233;cessaires.
Mon image

_Fichier utilis&#233;_: le fichier Raw fourni, import&#233; avec le plugin ad&#233;quat, param&#232;tre par d&#233;faut, car je n'y connais rien en conversion Raw, je l'avoue sans honte  Pourquoi ? Juste car je pr&#233;f&#232;re utiliser le meilleur fichier fourni, c'est plus long, mais le travail est meilleur.

*L'id&#233;e:* ouvrir les fen&#234;tres, &#233;liminer la t&#234;te du lampadaire, les cables dans ce beau ciel, une trace peinte sur le goudron, un boitier disgracieux sur la fa&#231;ade, changer le num&#233;ro de l'immeuble. Ensuite, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de virer le personnage, car c'&#233;tait si &#233;vident, un peu le syndrome "_je vire Trotsky &#224; la droite de Staline_" 

_&#9642; Le plus simple:_ redresser les murs &#224; la verticale (1 mn):
*Outil:* m&#233;connu, l'outil _R&#232;gle_, qui m&#233;morise l'inclinaison de la derni&#232;re droite trac&#233;e. Vous tracez une ligne entre la base de l'immeuble et son sommet et dans _Image > Rotation de la zone de travail > Param&#233;tr&#233;e_: miracle, l'inclinaison est conserv&#233;e, _OK_ et hop l'immeuble est droit.

_&#9642; Assez rapide:_ (20mn) copier coller la fen&#234;tre en haut/en bas &#224; gauche sur celles mur&#233;es, changer le num&#233;ro de la maison:
*Outil:* J'ai utilis&#233; un trac&#233; vectoriel &#224; _la plume_ pour la s&#233;lection des fen&#234;tres: c'est droit et propre, comme les formes rectangulaires des fen&#234;tres. L'outil _Plume_ est mon outil pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; pour les s&#233;lection.
Ensuite un _Copier-Coller_ de la fen&#234;tre: cela cr&#233;e un nouveau calque, facile &#224; placer et d&#233;former, _Pomme-T_ (_Edition > Transformation_) et hop; avec les diff&#233;rents outils de _Edition > Transformation&#8230;_ vous bidouillez pour que &#231;a donne un r&#233;sultat basique. Remarquez que celle du 1er &#233;tage est assez mal d&#233;form&#233;e, j'ai pas voulu perdre de temps dessus, j'ai test&#233; la _Transformation > D&#233;formation_ que je ne connaissais pas, pour ce travail, le r&#233;sultat est moyen, je prendrai un autre si je devais refaire.
Ensuite &#233;crasez les 3 calques en 1, c'est toujours plus l&#233;ger: Palette Calque: s&#233;lection du calque sup&#233;rieur puis dans le sous menu _Calques > Fusionner avec le calque inf&#233;rieur_ (_Raccourci: Pomme E_)
Les chiffres du num&#233;ro de la maison: 2 devient 22: S&#233;lection de la plaque, puis Copier/coller, d&#233;placement et un coup de gomme.

_&#9642; Fastidieux et assez ennuyeux:_ l'effacement et le remplacement des &#233;l&#233;ments par du fond et de la texture.
_Outil_: l'in&#233;vitable *Tampon*.
R&#233;sum&#233; de comment il fonctionne: il vous r&#233;p&#232;te l'image &#224; partir de la zone que vous d&#233;terminez par un _clic-alt_ du tampon. Chaque clic-souris suivant r&#233;p&#232;tera l'image &#224; l'endroit choisi.
Faites une copie du fond et faites des essais avant de vous lancer sur l'original, sinon vous &#234;tes bon pour tout recommencer si c'est rat&#233; 

Le tampon, faut jouer avec _l'opacit&#233; et la transparence_ suivant les endroits, vous ouvez choisir la _forme de l'outil_ et demandez aussi le mode _a&#233;rographe_, c'est bien pratique.

_Le ciel:_ fastoche: la couleur est identique quasiment partout, en suivant de pr&#232;s les fils, vous n'aurez aucune trace, une fois pass&#233; en 72 dpi.
_Le lampadaire:_ idem: assez facile, la lampe est sur ciel quasi sans nuance, faire de m&#234;me que les fils.
_La trace au sol:_ idem
_Le boitier sous la fen&#234;tre du deuxi&#232;me gauche:_ Idem. Facile et rapide, bien sentir la texture du mur et jouer sur les opacit&#233;s.
_Faire disparaitre le personnage, recr&#233;er la grille, faire disparaitre la grille de la fen&#234;tre de gauche une fois plac&#233;e &#224; droite:_ Pas tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;, simplement le plus long et le plus ennuyeux :rateau: . C'est impressionnant mais simple. Tr&#232;s bon exercice pour apprendre le Tampon.
Pour cette &#233;tape, vous allez travailler essentiellement de 2 choses:
&#9642; _Recr&#233;er de la mati&#232;re:_ vous utilisez les zones proches au niveau teinte et texture, que cela soit le trottoir, puis les marches, le mur du fond. Plus vous serez en haute r&#233;solution, moins le bidouillage se verra en 72 dpi. A 300, ce que j'ai fait se voit et ne sera pas vraiment professionnel &#224; mon gout.
&#9642; _Recr&#233;er les objets:_ une grille c'est une succession de tiges: l&#224; o&#249; il m'en manquait, le tampon a repris la voisine et l'a copi&#233;e au bon endroit, juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233;.

Je crois n'avoir rien oubli&#233; 
Temps pass&#233;: 2h30

_Edit: Ah ou&#233;, si, j'ai boss&#233; &#224; la tablette graphique, mais si c'est plus facile et agr&#233;able, j'ai fait ce genre de choses &#224; la souris pendant des ann&#233;es. Cela ne change rien &#224; la m&#233;thode ;-)_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Temps passé: 2h30



A 0,80 /minute ça fait 120  la retouche.


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je crois n'avoir rien oubli&#233;
> &#8230;


Tu as oubli&#233; l'ombre du poteau sur l'immeuble&#8230;


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2007)

J'&#233;tais sur que quelqu'un le verrait, comme quelques autres petites choses


----------



## nato kino (3 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'étais sur que quelqu'un le verrait, comme quelques autres petites choses




C'est quoi ton plugin à couettes utilisé pour ouvrir son raw ? Moi ça refuse obstinément de l'ouvrir. :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est quoi ton plugin à couettes utilisé pour ouvrir son raw ? Moi ça refuse obstinément de l'ouvrir. :rateau: :sleep:



J'ai la version 3.6 de CameraRaw (CameraRaw.plugin) installé avec la CS2.

Je crois me rappeler que je l'avais mis à jour après une annonce dans les news de macgeneration ou hum macbidouille. Y'a un updater sur la page Download Adobe et une version 3.7 qui est sortie depuis. A l'ouverture du fichier, j'ai l'interface CameraRaw qui s'ouvre.

_Il me semble aussi, mais je n'en suis plus sûr, avoir installé un plugin spécifique à Canon ou/et Nikon (la cause aux deux clans qui passent par chez moi parfois ), mais j'ai oublié leurs noms et si c'était vraiment nécessaire. Rien retrouvé avec Spotlight ou en farfouillant. Vaudrait mieux demander aux connaisseurs._


----------



## SirDeck (3 Avril 2007)

tu mets à jour CR et il se charge de tous les modèles qu'il supporte quelle que soit la marque.


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2007)

Merci mais la mise à jour camera raw n'est pas compatible avec la CS(1).


----------



## SirDeck (4 Avril 2007)

Les pirates !


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Avril 2007)

Salut Lastrada  (au fait, merci ) et tout le monde,

Suite &#224; une question de Lastrada &#224; propos d'une retouche faite dans le fil Bidouillez moi mais pas trop vite, je vais essayer d'expliquer ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait. Mais, j'ai peur de ne pas me rappeler de tous les d&#233;tails :rose:

La photo de Lastrada se trouve ici et ma propre retouche est l&#224;. Cette retouche a &#233;t&#233; un peu vite faite et a encore bien des d&#233;fauts (des aberrations chromatiques dans l'ombre sur le mur, le ciel pas assez net, etc.), mais le temps me manquait pour l'affiner plus. N&#233;anmoins, voici &#224; peu pr&#232;s ce que j'ai fait dessus.

Le but &#233;tait de faire basculer toute l'image dans une certaine teinte de couleur. La teinte g&#233;n&#233;rale de l'image s'est impos&#233; &#224; cause de la fa&#231;ade de l'immeuble. C'est la lumi&#232;re se posant d'une certaine fa&#231;on dessus qui a &#233;t&#233; le point de d&#233;part, il "suffisait" de renforcer son caract&#232;re dor&#233;, fin de journ&#233;e.

Pour la retouche, j'ai employ&#233; Painter, une tablette graphique et l'image en .jpg fournie.

*Cadrage :* Tout d'abord, j'ai fait un l&#233;ger re-cadrage de l'image. Difficile d'expliquer pourquoi, c'est essentiellement du ressenti visuel. C'est juste que de descendre l&#233;g&#232;rement le personnage vers le coin inf&#233;rieur gauche me semblait donner plus de dynamisme &#224; la photo. Et, en parlant de dynamisme, si je n'ai pas redress&#233; la photo pour que l'immeuble soit droit, c'est tout simplement que je trouvais qu'avec l'homme marchant garder la l&#233;g&#232;re inclinaison cr&#233;ait ce m&#234;me dynamisme et redresser l'ensemble aurait "arr&#234;t&#233;" l'&#233;lan.

*Basculer les couleurs :* Pour cela, j'ai employ&#233; avant tout la manipulation des courbes de niveau (appel&#233; "Corriger le gamma" dans Painter). La fen&#234;tre se pr&#233;sente ainsi sous Painter :






Elle est assez semblable &#224; celle de Photoshop. L'image ici ne repr&#233;sente pas la courbe telle qu'elle fut modifi&#233;e pour l'image dont je parle, mais est juste l&#224; pour illustrer le processus. La courbe se pr&#233;sente au d&#233;part comme une diagonale. Il suffit ensuite pour chaque couleur (lignes Rouge, Verte et Bleue ici) ou pour l'ensemble (courbe grise) de d&#233;former la ligne (comme dans l'exemple).

Quand on d&#233;place la ligne de l'une des couleurs vers la droite, cela soustrait cette teinte &#224; l'ensemble de l'image (j'ai g&#233;n&#233;ralement d&#233;plac&#233; la courbe bleue vers la droite), quand on la d&#233;place vers la gauche, cela ajoute, renforce cette teinte, ce qui fut le cas pour le rouge et dans une moindre mesure pour le vert. Ensuite, si on manipule le haut de la courbe, ce sont les teintes claires qui sont modifi&#233;es, si c'est le milieu, le teintes moyennes, et le bas, les teintes sombres. On peut aussi assombrir ou &#233;claircir certains niveaux de teinte de l'ensemble de l'image (par exemple assombrir toutes les teintes moyennes) en ne manipulant que la courbe grise. Pour la retouche, j'ai renforc&#233; les teintes sombres et &#233;clairci les teintes claires, sauf pour le ciel que j'ai &#233;clairci dans son ensemble. Plut&#244;t que de passer par les outils habituels de retouche du contraste, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; passer par les courbes de niveau pour renforcer le contraste car elles permettent une manipulation plus fine sur certains niveaux.

J'ai effectu&#233; une premi&#232;re bascule de la couleur pour toute l'image et renforc&#233; les rouges et att&#233;nu&#233; les bleus. Ensuite, pour affiner le travail selon les parties, j'ai isol&#233; (cr&#233;&#233; des claques s&#233;par&#233;s) le ciel et sur un autre calque isol&#233; la grande ombre sur le mur et le sol. J'ai employ&#233; diff&#233;rents outils pour effectuer la s&#233;lection des &#233;l&#233;ments. L'ombre sur le mur par exemple &#224; &#233;t&#233; d&#233;coup&#233;e avec une forme vectorielle que j'ai transform&#233; en s&#233;lection, puis la s&#233;lection &#224; &#233;t&#233; adoucie (contour progressif) pour que la d&#233;coupe ne soit pas trop nette. Pour le ciel ce fut une s&#233;lection avec la "baguette magique" combin&#233;e, pour la partie avec les arbres, &#224; une s&#233;lection par la couleur (dans le cas d'une s&#233;lection par la couleur d'autre partie de l'image peuvent &#234;tre s&#233;lectionn&#233;es, il faut alors les d&#233;-selectionner gr&#226;ce &#224; l'outil lasso (presser la touche alt pour que cela d&#233;-s&#233;lectionne).

Dans l'ombre sur le mur, j'ai rajout&#233; un peu de vert, gr&#226;ce au gamma (courbes de niveaux), pour colorer l'ombre et surtout lui donner une pr&#233;sence plus forte que si elle n'&#233;tait que dans les teintes rouge-dor&#233; du reste de l'image.

*Le personnage :* Soit je le retirai car pas assez pr&#233;sent et peu lisible sur l'image d'origine, soit je lui donnai une vrai pr&#233;sence au-del&#224; de l'anecdote. Il a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;coup&#233; et mis sur un claque &#224; part (outil lasso plus gomme pour bien le d&#233;tourer), &#233;clairci et la saturation des couleurs renforc&#233;e. Ensuite, un traitement particulier lui a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; un outil "gomme blanchissante" (une gomme sp&#233;ciale dans Painter, mais un outil semblable existe sous Photoshop, cependant j'ignore son nom). Il a &#233;t&#233; &#233;clairci par petite touche comme avec un pinceau ce qui r&#233;v&#232;le des couleurs cach&#233;es et lui donne cet aspect dessin&#233;.

Voil&#224; &#224; peu pr&#232;s ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait pour cette retouche. J'ai peur que tout ne soit pas tr&#232;s clair, mais il est difficile de parler de l'emploi d'un outil &#224; des personnes qui ne l'ont pas n&#233;cessairement sous la main


----------



## joubichou (8 Avril 2007)

bon les mecs et les filles j'ai un souci,j'arrive pas a avoir mes bestioles enti&#232;rement nettes (voir la photo),que dois-je r&#233;gler sur mon D200 pour avoir toute la bestiole nette?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2007)

Ta profondeur de champ par exemple, tu fermes ton diaphragme, le boitier n'a rien &#224; voir l&#224;-dedans.


----------



## joubichou (8 Avril 2007)

oui mais si je baisse la profondeur de champ mes photos sont sous ex:mouais:


----------



## joubichou (8 Avril 2007)

ok donc si je ferme le diaph je dois réduire la vitesse de prise de vue


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> ok donc si je ferme le diaph je dois r&#233;duire la vitesse de prise de vue



Bah plus tu fermes ton diaph moins il y a de lumi&#232;re qui rentre, donc oui, pour que ta photo soit correctement expos&#233;e il faudra donc r&#233;duire ta vitesse en fonction pour ne pas &#234;tre sous expos&#233;.

Plus tu fermes ton diaph et plus ta plage de nettet&#233; sera grande, et inversement plus tu ouvriras et plus la zone sera petite, donc en l'occurrence pour avoir ton abeille enti&#232;rement nette, il te faudra agrandir ta plage de nettet&#233;, donc jouer sur ton ouverture de diaph.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> ok donc si je ferme le diaph je dois réduire la vitesse de prise de vue


Ou utiliser un flash


----------



## SirDeck (8 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou utiliser un flash



D'où la règle en macro :

- Temps d'exposition long sur pied sans vent pour du statique
- Pour les insectes, un flash déporté (venant du ciel) avec une grande surface d'éclairage pour pouvoir fermer (nettoyer son capteur).

Mais de toute façon tu auras une profondeur limitée. La solution sur du statique (végétal) c'est Scheimpflug
Mais cela demande du matos très spécialisé.  

Plus modestement, si tu ne connais pas déjà, tu devrais jeter un il là.


----------



## esope (9 Avril 2007)

ceci dit à part pour une application quasi biologique, un petit flou peut rajouter une valeur esthétique à la photo, il faut juste en tenir compte à la prise de vue et connaître les réactions de ton matos... 
Pour info moi pour une photo comme *celle-ci* je suis entre f:10 et f:16 et à 1/200e de sec. et après il faut que j'enlève les pétouille car mon capteur est crade...


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2007)

en macro la profondeur de champ est de toute fa&#231;ons minimale (ton 105mm doit b&#233;n&#233;ficier de 2mm de profondeur de champ en plus quand tu es au rapport 1/1 si tu diaphragmes &#224; fond)


----------



## wip (10 Avril 2007)

J'ai un petit tableau excel pour calculer mes PDC... Avec un 105mm, &#224; f/20, et avec une distance capteur-insecte de 35cm, &#231;a fait 11mm de PDC...
Si tu veux Joubichou, je t'envois le tableau .


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2007)

Calcul de PDC par ici: http://www.mattbango.com/dof_calc.php


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Calcul de PDC par ici: http://www.mattbango.com/dof_calc.php


 
Pour les matheux, c'est par ici :  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profondeur_de_champ


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2007)

Suite a cette photo, j'ai eu pas mal de message me demandant "mais c'est quoi le HDR"? 
Egalement et contre toute attente, j'ai eu des félicitations d'un certains nombre de pointures du forum portofolio. 
Alors c'est quoi le HDR?
Eh bien c'est tout expliqué sur le site francophone du logiciel Photomatix que j'ai utilisé pour cette image.
Concernant la procédure, j'ai shooté en RAW trois fois le meme paysage (sans respirer) en braketant de-1, 0 , +1 ev. Dans l'idéal il vaut mieux modifier la vitesse que le diaphragme (ce que fait le braketing) pour éviter des problemes de différence de profondeur de champs entre les 3 images, mais sur du paysage ca n'a que peu d'influence. Dans l'idéal aussi il faut utiliser un pied mais Photomatix parviens tres bien a réaligner des images faiblement décalées (contrairement a PS C2 qui lui aussi fait de l'HDR mais ne réaligne pas). Le choix du RAW n'est pas un hasard: il contient beaucoup plus d'informations exploitables pour faire de l'HDR que le jpeg (il faudrait au moins 5 ou 6 cliché en jpeg pour esperer approcher le meme résultat).
Concernant les réglages ben là c'est au pif en partant des réglages par défauts. Le piege a éviter absolument c'est de pousser a fond dans tous les sens. De prime abord ca donne un resultat parfois assez flatteur mais qui se révèlent a posteriori assez putassiers et écoeurants. C'est pour cette raison que le HDR est souvent méprisé voire honni par les tenants de la photo classique et je ne peux que leur donner raison  C'est également pour ça que j'ai été tres surpris mais également tres flatté de recevoir des félicitations pour cette image: j'avais atteint mon but: ne pas trop en faire. 
Pour finir, un petit passage dans photoshop pour ajuster un peu les niveaux et attribution du profil couleur de mon écran et zou.
Voilà.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> et zou.



Et voilà son secret.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Je cherchais des sites sur la lumière expliquant de manière pas trop scientifique et soporifique. Et ben ce sont des animations pour les enfants ...

Voici donc l'animation de l'exposition "L'ombre à la portée des enfants" de la Cité des sciences. Celle que j'aime beaucoup car très parlante : ici.

Dans le même genre : y'a celui là aussi.


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4230942 a dit:
			
		

> en macro la profondeur de champ est de toute fa&#231;ons minimale (ton 105mm doit b&#233;n&#233;ficier de 2mm de profondeur de champ en plus quand tu es au rapport 1/1 si tu diaphragmes &#224; fond)



Oui, la faible profondeur de champ est presque incontournable (&#224; part l'utilisation d'un microscope &#224; balayage mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit le bon fil ).

Il faut g&#233;rer au mieux :
1) bien choisir l'angle de prise de vue pour qu'un maximum de la partie int&#233;ressante de la bestiole soit dans un plan parall&#232;le &#224; l'appareil. C'est facile avec un papillon ailes repli&#233;es qu'on prend de profil mais pour prendre une sauterelle de 3/4, ce n'est pas pareil 

2) essayer de profiter du flou puisqu'on ne peut pas faire autrement, comme l'a dit je ne sais plus qui, ce n'est pas toujours un d&#233;faut et &#231;a &#233;vit le c&#244;t&#233; clinique (jpmiss, si tu nous regardes&#8230; )

3) diaphragmer puisque c'est la seule fa&#231;on de gagner de la profondeur de champ, mais il y a des limites :
- parce qu'apparaissent alors les probl&#232;mes de diffraction &#224; f/64, la lumi&#232;re accroche les bords et les rayons partent &#224; l'aventure pour faire simple
- parce que &#231;a demande de la lumi&#232;re : soi on a des poses plus lentes au risque de remplacer le flou de mise au point par du flou de boug&#233; (de soit un peu mais surtout de la bestiole) ; soit on doit mettre des flashes, ce qui donne facilement des lumi&#232;res artificielles.

Une petite remarque pour finir : les num&#233;riques donnent apparmment en g&#233;n&#233;ral plus de profondeur de champ que l'argentique mais en fait &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec la distinction argentique-num&#233;rique, c'est li&#233; &#224; la taille des capteurs plus petite que le 24x36 en g&#233;n&#233;ral, ce qui donne un grossissement plus grand du sujet si on ram&#232;ne les 2 sur du 10x15.

En tous cas, tu te d&#233;brouilles plut&#244;t bien et, avis personnel, sauf &#224; faire de la photo scientifique &#224; but pr&#233;cis, la nettet&#233; absolue n'est pas le crit&#232;re essentiel de la qualit&#233; d'une macro.

PS j'ai oubli&#233; une autre fa&#231;on de gagner de la PDC bien int&#233;ressante : c'est limiter le grossissement  un peu d'air autour du sujet, ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment laid. On peut tr&#232;s bien r&#233;server la vraie macro (par rapport &#224; la proxi) &#224; la photo de d&#233;tail : une patte d'insecte, etc o&#249; c'est plus facile de choisir le plan de nettet&#233;


----------



## SirDeck (20 Avril 2007)

Il me semble qu'il y a des logiciels permettant de faire du Scheimpflug numérique en assemblant un ensemble d'images ayant un plan de netteté décalé et se recouvrant partiellement.


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il y a des logiciels permettant de faire du Scheimpflug numérique en assemblant un ensemble d'images ayant un plan de netteté décalé et se recouvrant partiellement.



Pour des sujets immobiles en utilisant un pied ça doit pouvoir servir. Mais, si j'ai bien compris, Joubichou fait plutôt ça à l'instinct, à main levée et sur des bestioles qui n'attendent pas forcément que tu fasses une deuxième image (en astronomie, au moins, tu sais comment ça bouge )

Mais en fait, c'est intéressant parce que ça met en évidence une espèce de frontière (pas forcément étanche évidemment) entre la photo "préparée", soignée et la photo "instantanée". J'admire ceux qui ont la patience nécessaire pour la première version (qu'il s'agisse de macro dans la nature ou de soigner ses éclairages dans un studio) mais j'avoue que, indépendamment du fait que je n'ai pas le talent pour ça, je suis incapable, à ma grande honte, de faire l'effort pour ce type de photo. Je m'étais acheté un petit pied (pas cher, je me méfiais ) il y a des années. J'ai du m'en servir 2-3 fois.

Autant, je ne rechigne pas à trimballer sur le dos un sac plein d'obectifs et à changer effectivement d'objectifs, autant j'ai du mal pour "préparer" une photo. Je suis capable d'attendre que le bon nuage passe un certain temps, mais incapable de passer le même temps à mettre un pied, même un bout de carton pour faire réflecteur, j'ai du mal, etc.

Je crois que, de ma part, il y a là quelque part, un désir de ne pas me laisser "manger" par la photo, de garder son côté clic-clac  Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont le même vice que moi mais en tous cas, bravo à ceux qui sont capables d'avoir l'autre approche parce que c'est clair que ça me permettrait souvent de faire de meilleures photos  
(mais pas forcément d'avoir une meilleure vie )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> bravo à ceux qui sont capables d'avoir l'autre approche parce que c'est clair que ça me permettrait souvent de faire de meilleures photos
> (mais pas forcément d'avoir une meilleure vie )



Alors là Luc c'est beaucoup plus simple : après trois / quatre pellicules avec des flous de bougés que j'étais sûre de ne pas avoir tremblé, et y'avait même la photo du siècle sur l'une d'entre elle ... J'ai compris. 
_
Plus sérieusement, l'excuse du "j'ai pas pris mon pied _- Mr le client / mon amie qui se marrie / la maman du bébé de 3 jours_ / _la jeune fille qui veut devenir modèle -_ parce que vous vous rendez pas compte c'est super lourd à porter" ... 
ça marche pas ..._ 

(Il faut savoir prendre son pied pour avoir une vie meilleure ! )


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4243024 a dit:
			
		

> Plus s&#233;rieusement, l'excuse du "j'ai pas pris mon pied [/SIZE][/I]- Mr le client / mon amie qui se marrie / la maman du b&#233;b&#233; de 3 jours_ / _la jeune fille qui veut devenir mod&#232;le -_ parce que vous vous rendez pas compte c'est super lourd &#224; porter" ...
> &#231;a marche pas ..._



Je te promets : jamais une seule vache d'Aubrac, une seule libellule, un seul morceau de granit, une seule tour de ch&#226;teau ne s'est plaint de moi  Tu devrais mieux choisr tes fr&#233;quentations 

Bien entendu, je parle l&#224; de pur amateurisme, en professionnel, difficile de faire pareil. Pour ce qui est des ami(e)s, de leur(s) mariage(s), enfant(s), etc. Ils ne sont pas fous, ils savent qu'il vaut mieux ne pas compter sur moi pour des choses s&#233;rieuses 

PS Sinon, pour le boug&#233;, je me d&#233;brouille souvent (pas toujours) &#224; peu pr&#232;s pour ce qui est de mon boug&#233; &#224; moi, pour le boug&#233; des autres, j'ai plus de mal  Toujours eu du mal &#224; faire assez attention &#224; la vitesse pour &#231;a.


----------



## wip (23 Avril 2007)

C'est clair que le bougé des autres, c'est vraiment pas facile à gérer. Il y a déjà le bougé de la bestiole (et suivant la bestiole, ça change beaucoup. Je trouve l'abeille particulièrement difficile...), et ensuite, il y a le vent qui fait bouger la plante ou se trouve la bestiole. Et c'est là que c'est bon d'avoir du numérique pour pouvoir réaliser plusieurs clichés sans avoir peur de gacher de la péloche... Car avec une PDC des fois inférieur au millimètre, on se retrouve vite dans la zone de flou...
Grâce à la stabilisation de son objectif, Joubichou emêche son propre flou de bougé. Mais il assure quand même beaucoup pour le bougé des autres . Il a du dresser les petites bêtes


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> Il a du dresser les petites b&#234;tes


Il les sort du frigo juste avant de les photographier  

Je plaisante &#224; peine. Le meilleur moyen pour obtenir qu'un insecte se tienne tranquille le temps d'une photo, c'est de l'endormir gr&#226;ce au froid. Les pros qui veulent travailler tranquillement avec ces bestioles utilisent (selon les n&#233;cessit&#233;s) ce principe, quelques minutes au frigo et l'insecte peut &#234;tre d&#233;pos&#233; o&#249; l'on veut, il ne bougera pas ou tr&#232;s lentement jusqu'&#224; son r&#233;veil complet.

Par contre, pour les photos d'insectes en plein vol, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s efficace :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (23 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il les sort du frigo juste avant de les photographier
> 
> Je plaisante &#224; peine. Le meilleur moyen pour obtenir qu'un insecte se tienne tranquille le temps d'une photo, c'est de l'endormir gr&#226;ce au froid. Les pros qui veulent travailler tranquillement avec ces bestioles utilisent (selon les n&#233;cessit&#233;s) ce principe, quelques minutes au frigo et l'insecte peut &#234;tre d&#233;pos&#233; o&#249; l'on veut, il ne bougera pas ou tr&#232;s lentement jusqu'&#224; son r&#233;veil complet.
> 
> Par contre, pour les photos d'insectes en plein vol, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s efficace :rateau:



C'est vrai que c'est une technique classique mais, &#224; titre personnel, &#231;a ne m'int&#233;resse pas trop, ce qui m'amuse, c'est de prendre les b&#233;b&#234;s l&#224; o&#249; elles sont comme elles sont, dans la nature (en plus, j'ai rarement un frigo sous la main  encore qu'on doit pouvoir s'en sortir en profitant du refroidissement par d&#233;tente avec une bombe sous pression). C'est claire que certains insectes sont plus difficiles que d'autres si on ne se donne pas les moyens de les ensuquer un peu. Pour l'heure, je ne les dope pas  et, de fait, &#231;a limite les possibilit&#233;s

Il faudrait quand m&#234;me que sois un peu moins sectaire et que je photographie au moins les bestioles qu'&#233;l&#232;ve mon gamin : avoir 2 ou 300 phasmes &#224; la maison et ne pas en avoir fait une photo correcte, c'est pas raisonnable.  sans parler des autres insectes moins prolifiques.

PS. un moyen plus "soft", c'est d'essayer de profiter des heures o&#249; ils sont naturellement plus calmes.


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> (en plus, j'ai rarement un frigo sous la main


Et la glaci&#232;re du pique-nique, celle qui garde le ros&#233; au frais, hein ?   


Luc G a dit:


> Il faudrait quand m&#234;me que sois un peu moins sectaire et que je photographie au moins les bestioles qu'&#233;l&#232;ve mon gamin : avoir 2 ou 300 phasmes &#224; la maison et ne pas en avoir fait une photo correcte, c'est pas raisonnable.  sans parler des autres insectes moins prolifiques.


Vu la vitesse de d&#233;placement du phasme et sa d&#233;bordante activit&#233; siffle: ), pas trop besoin de frigo 


Luc G a dit:


> PS. un moyen plus "soft", c'est d'essayer de profiter des heures o&#249; ils sont naturellement plus calmes.


Oui. Mais, le hic &#224; ce moment-l&#224;, c'est que ce sont les heures fra&#238;ches de la journ&#233;e, donc t&#244;t le matin ou tard le soir, et on se retrouve alors avec des probl&#232;mes de lumi&#232;re. C'est jamais facile avec ces bestioles


----------



## wip (23 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est une technique classique mais, à titre personnel, ça ne m'intéresse pas trop, ce qui m'amuse, c'est de prendre les bébês là où elles sont comme elles sont, dans la nature (en plus, j'ai rarement un frigo sous la main  encore qu'on doit pouvoir s'en sortir en profitant du refroidissement par détente avec une bombe sous pression).


Tout comme moi. Pour ce type de photo c'est l'authentique qui me branche


----------



## Luc G (23 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Vu la vitesse de déplacement du phasme et sa débordante activité siffle: ), pas trop besoin de frigo



On voit bien que tu ne les as pas vu faire quand on change leur ration de ronces : une fois le couvercle de la boîte ouverte, mieux vaut avoir l'oeil si tu ne veux pas en trouver dans toute la maison après  Je te dis pas les hurlements de mon gamin dans la cuisine : "papa, dépêche-toi, ils s'échappent !"


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2007)

Salut la dedans.

Je suis dans un d&#233;sarroi profond : chaque fois que j'exporte une image pour le web dans photoshop, les couleurs sont verd&#226;tres, tous les r&#233;glages disparaissent m&#234;me dans la fen&#234;tre sens&#233;e afficher la photo "originale". J'ai du toucher un param&#232;tre, mais lequel ?. J'ai des couleurs qui p&#234;tent sur mon &#233;cran, mais impossible de les retrouver dans mon jpeg.

 Mais pourquoi grands dieux !!! ???

Un exemple de d&#233;sastre ici.


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Salut la dedans.
> 
> Je suis dans un désarroi profond : chaque fois que j'exporte une image pour le web dans photoshop, les couleurs sont verdâtres, tous les réglages disparaissent même dans la fenêtre sensée afficher la photo "originale". J'ai du toucher un paramètre, mais lequel ?. J'ai des couleurs qui pêtent sur mon écran, mais impossible de les retrouver dans mon jpeg.
> 
> ...



Le profil type pour l'enregistrement web est du sRVB si je me souviens bien, donc pour ne pas avoir de surprise à l'enregistrement, il vaudrait mieux travailler ton image en lui attribuant le même profil couleur.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2007)

Merci. Je vais essayer comme &#231;a pour voir si &#231;a arrange les choses.
Je me suis rendu compte en fait que Firefox que j'utilise plus en ce moment ne donne pas le m&#234;me rendu et accentue cette teinte froide, en comparaison avec Safari par exemple.


----------



## SirDeck (30 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Salut la dedans.
> 
> Je suis dans un désarroi profond : chaque fois que j'exporte une image pour le web dans photoshop, les couleurs sont verdâtres, tous les réglages disparaissent même dans la fenêtre sensée afficher la photo "originale". J'ai du toucher un paramètre, mais lequel ?. J'ai des couleurs qui pêtent sur mon écran, mais impossible de les retrouver dans mon jpeg.
> 
> ...



La photo que tu pointes est au format ProPhoto. Ton problème vient de là. Tu dois convertir en SRVB pour publier sur le WEB. Tu ne verras pas de différence dans photoshop qui te présente ta photo au mieux de l'écran (donc proche du sRVB, vu que l'écran à du mal à faire mieux). Par contre ton navigateur web saura l'interpréter.

Je conseille en revanche de traiter les photos dans le plus grand espace possible afin de limiter la perte de donner (16 bits et ProPHoto). C'est ensuite que l'on convertit pour la cible.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2007)

C'est exactement &#231;a. Bravo et merci.

Avant je n'avais pas besoin de le pr&#233;ciser, &#231;a se faisait tout seul. L'essentiel c'est que j'ai compris merci.


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> Grâce à la stabilisation de son objectif, Joubichou emêche son propre flou de bougé. Mais il assure quand même beaucoup pour le bougé des autres . Il a du dresser les petites bêtes



c'est en effet plus difficile de dresser la plante sur laquelle l'abeille se pose.... 
Sinon j'ai remarqué un truc.
Les 3/4 des plantes feuilles ou autres herbacées possèdent souvent des poils sur les tiges. ces poils absorbent la lumière et créent un rayon blanc autour de la tige ou de ladite feuille.
Dès que ca bouge c'est l'enfer !
Pareil pour le matin, les herbes sont souvent encore mouillées de rosée et là c'est la panade pour ne pas avoir des rayons de lumières parasites.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> c'est en effet plus difficile de dresser la plante sur laquelle l'abeille se pose....
> Sinon j'ai remarqué un truc.
> Les 3/4 des plantes feuilles ou autres herbacées possèdent souvent des poils sur les tiges. ces poils absorbent la lumière et créent un rayon blanc autour de la tige ou de ladite feuille.
> Dès que ca bouge c'est l'enfer !
> Pareil pour le matin, les herbes sont souvent encore mouillées de rosée et là c'est la panade pour ne pas avoir des rayons de lumières parasites.



Polariseur ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Mai 2007)

J'ai besoin dd votre aide, mais je sais pas ou poster ma question: avant d'aller chez un photographe, je me suis dis qu'il y en avait aussi ici, alors ma question: 
j'ai un nikon coolpix 5900, est-ce que qqn sait comment régler le temps d'exposition sur cet appareil? Je trouve pas dans le mode d'emploi, de toute façon, j'y comprends pas grand-chose, mais je voulais juste faire un AP avec le fond tout blanc (comme le dernier de Dendri), et parait que faut régler ce temps d'expo. Mais comment on fait? 

:rose: :rose: :rose: 

merci et pas taper!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Sauf erreur de ma part cet apn ne propose pas de mode manuel, donc impossible de r&#233;gler les temps d'expo. Mais probablement quand utilisant un mode prise de vue nocturne, le temps d'expo soit augment&#233;.
Enfin moi je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a, je laisse la parole aux "pro".


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Mai 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part cet apn ne propose pas de mode manuel, donc impossible de r&#233;gler les temps d'expo. Mais probablement quand utilisant un mode prise de vue nocturne, le temps d'expo soit augment&#233;.
> Enfin moi je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a, je laisse la parole aux "pro".



_Qqn_ m'a r&#233;pondu pareil par mp. C'est hallucinant, vu le prix de l'appareil &#224; l'achat, non? me semblait que c'&#233;tait une fonction basique que tous les appareils devaient poss&#233;der. D'ailleurs, lorsque j'ai pret&#233; mon appareil &#224; un ami, la premi&#232;re chose qu'il m'a demand&#233; c'&#233;tait comment on r&#233;glait le temps d'exposition. :hein: 

Mais, j'y connais pas grand-chose en photo. Encore moins techniquement. Je pensais juste que "le manuel" &#233;tait un truc b&#234;te et logique.  

En fait, &#231;a veut dire quoi "manuel"? Genre qu'on peut tout r&#233;gler par notre propre chef?

PS: en fin de compte, je me rends compte que le prix de l'appareil est certainement d&#233;risoire pour des pros comme vous!  Et que &#231;a doit &#234;tre un appareil pour les touristes!


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2007)

Normalement la plupart des compact permettent une correction de l'exposition. Cela permet de surexposer ou sousexposer l&#233;g&#232;rement. L&#224; tu peux choisir le degr&#233; de l'effet que tu d&#233;sires. Apr&#232;s qu'il le fasse via un temps d'expo plus long ou un diaph plus ouvert, je n'en sais rien...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Mai 2007)

Normalement, c'est par la vitesse, l'ouverture ayant une influence plus importante sur le résultat. Sur ce genre d'appareil, le mode manuel n'est pas utilisé, donc rarement proposé. Dans ton cas, le mode manuel ne serait indispensable que si tu as besoin d'une correction de l'exposition dépassant + ou - 2 crans.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Mai 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Normalement, c'est par la vitesse, l'ouverture ayant une influence plus importante sur le résultat. Sur ce genre d'appareil, le mode manuel n'est pas utilisé, donc rarement proposé. Dans ton cas, le mode manuel ne serait indispensable que si tu as besoin d'une correction de l'exposition dépassant + ou - 2 crans.



merci pour vos réponses, 

  


alors que dois-je régler et à combien pour essayer de faire une photo avec un fond blanc devant une vitre bien ensoillée?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Thermostat 8 pendant 30 bonnes minutes sans oublier de préchauffer... 
Quoi, on est pas côté cuisine?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction d'expo d'un ou deux crans vers la droite. essaie les deux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mai 2007)

D'fa&#231;on, le mieux c'est de tout tripoter.
C'est l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un APN quand m&#234;me : tu payes pas la pellicule, donc tu peux faire des essais.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Correction d'expo d'un ou deux crans vers la droite. essaie les deux.



mmmmh, ça veut dire vers le chiffre négatif ou positif? :rose: 

Je crois que y a pas assez de soleil aujourd'hui, ça va pas le faire


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mmmmh, ça veut dire vers le chiffre négatif ou positif? :rose:
> 
> Je crois que y a pas assez de soleil aujourd'hui, ça va pas le faire



Positif, tu "surexposes" par rapport au gris neutre que cherche la cellule de ton APN (plus clair)
Négatif, tu "sous-exposes" (plus sombre).

Ta cellule cherche en gros à faire du gris neutre (en fait c'est plus subtil). Du coup, si tu prends une mariée sur de la neige, tu obtiens une photo trop sombre (le blanc sera gris). Il faut donc corriger l'exposition en "Surexposant" par rapport à ce que dit la cellule.
Inversement, si tu prends une femme habillée en noir sur un fond noir, tu obtiens une photo trop claire (le noir est gris). Il faut donc corriger l'exposition en "Sous-exposant" par rapport à la cellule.

Tu peux aussi utiliser la correction d'exposition pour "interpréter" ta photo. Par exemple, si tu veux donner un côté "pastel" à ton image (couleurs moins saturées, détails de la peau moins précis, etc.) tu peux surexposer (réellement cette fois) d'un tiers à un cran. Inversement, si tu veux donner un côté plus dramatique, accentuer les ombres, les rides d'un visage, saturer les couleurs, tu peux sous-exposer un peu ton cliché.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Positif, tu "surexposes" par rapport au gris neutre que cherche la cellule de ton APN (plus clair)
> Négatif, tu "sous-exposes" (plus sombre).
> 
> Ta cellule cherche en gros à faire du gris neutre (en fait c'est plus subtil). Du coup, si tu prends une mariée sur de la neige, tu obtiens une photo trop sombre (le blanc sera gris). Il faut donc corriger l'exposition en "Surexposant" par rapport à ce que dit la cellule.
> ...






Donc, surexposer, c'est rendre la photo plus clair (ou rendre les gris blanc) et sousexposer c'est rendre la photo plus sombre, ( ou rendres les gris noir), c'est juste? 

:rose: 

Donc, si je veux que la photo soit plus clair, avec un fond tout blanc, je dois surexposer c'est ça? 

:rose:


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Donc, surexposer, c'est rendre la photo plus clair (ou rendre les gris blanc) et sousexposer c'est rendre la photo plus sombre, ( ou rendres les gris noir), c'est juste?
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...



Oui.
Je te conseille de faire du "Braketing" soit de prendre la scène plusieurs fois avec des réglages d'exposition différents.

Enfin, pour ce qui est du soleil, je te conseille de plutôt prendre des photos à l'ombre des nuages. Les nuages sont de merveilleux diffuseurs (gratuits en plus  ). Le soleil entre 9:30 et 18:00 n'est pas facile à gérer en photo.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Oui.
> Je te conseille de faire du "Braketing" soit de prendre la scène plusieurs fois avec des réglages d'exposition différents.
> 
> Enfin, pour ce qui est du soleil, je te conseille de plutôt prendre des photos à l'ombre des nuages. Les nuages sont de merveilleux diffuseurs (gratuits en plus  ). Le soleil entre 9:30 et 18:00 n'est pas facile à gérer en photo.



oui, mais mon idée première était de faire un AP devant une vitre, pour que ça donne un fond tout blanc. En fait, ma question était de savoir comment on s'y prenait pour avoir un fond blanc sur ses photos, (comme sur le dernier autoportrait familial de Fougenne, d'ailleurs magnifique) et on m'a répondu que il suffisait de le faire devant une vitre bien ensoleillée! Voilà pourquoi j'avais besoin de savoir comment changer le temps d'exposition. C'est juste pour faire cet AP. Mais merci pour les fins conseils!


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> oui, mais mon idée première était de faire un AP devant une vitre, pour que ça donne un fond tout blanc. En fait, ma question était de savoir comment on s'y prenait pour avoir un fond blanc sur ses photos, (comme sur le dernier autoportrait familial de Fougenne, d'ailleurs magnifique) et on m'a répondu que il suffisait de le faire devant une vitre bien ensoleillée! Voilà pourquoi j'avais besoin de savoir comment changer le temps d'exposition. C'est juste pour faire cet AP. Mais merci pour les fins conseils!



mhhh, mon petit doigt me dit que j'ai encore fait une faute de frappe. C'est la jolie famille Foguenne et non Fougenne. Pas bannir :rose:


----------



## kanako (5 Mai 2007)

Je crois que les fond blancs de Foguenne sont fait de fa&#231;on plus complexe. Il me semble qu'il en parlait dans ce fil il y a quelques mois, regarde en arri&#232;re 
J'esp&#232;re ne pas dire de b&#233;tises mais il avait fait tout un travail sur fond blanc et d'autre sur fond noir avec sa femme enceinte comme mod&#232;le. C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s joli.
Je crois que ces fond peuvent &#234;tre fait apr&#232;s coup, en retravaillant la photo, la d&#233;tourant je crois. Pour faciliter le travail il faut que le sujet se d&#233;tache bien du fond (mets un drap blanc derri&#232;re par exemple), c'est plus facile pour d&#233;tourer.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Mai 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Je crois que les fond blancs de Foguenne sont fait de façon plus complexe. Il me semble qu'il en parlait dans ce fil il y a quelques mois, regarde en arrière
> J'espère ne pas dire de bétises mais il avait fait tout un travail sur fond blanc et d'autre sur fond noir avec sa femme enceinte comme modèle. C'était très joli.
> Je crois que ces fond peuvent être fait après coup, en retravaillant la photo, la détourant je crois. Pour faciliter le travail il faut que le sujet se détache bien du fond (mets un drap blanc derrière par exemple), c'est plus facile pour détourer.



merci pour ta réponse, mais heu... j'ai pas photoshop, alors pour la retravailler, ça va être difficile non? avec Gimp peut-être? j'y arriverai encore moins je crois, ce programme a l'air d'être très sympa, mais franchement un peu space...  

Y a toujours pas de soleil en vue. :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse, mais heu... j'ai pas photoshop, alors pour la retravailler, ça va être difficile non? avec Gimp peut-être? j'y arriverai encore moins je crois, ce programme a l'air d'être très sympa, mais franchement un peu space...
> 
> Y a toujours pas de soleil en vue. :hein:


En ce qui concerne Gimp, c'est le m&#234;me principe que photoshop. Tu peux superposer des calques, jouer sur les courbes, d&#233;tourer, retoucher, appliquer des effets. 
Mais c'est un programme complexe &#224; ma&#238;triser, en raison justement de sa puissance. 

C'est comme tout, il faut y aller petit &#224; petit et commencer par des choses simples. Un peu de recherche sur le net te donnera acc&#232;s &#224; pas mal de tutoriels pour Gimp et photoshop.


----------



## kanako (6 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Y a toujours pas de soleil en vue. :hein:



Pour ce que tu veux faire, le fond blanc, pas besoin d'avoir un soleil éclatant.
Il faut simplement qu'il y ait beaucoup plus de lumière dehors que dedans, tu place le sujet devant la fenêtre (même si on voit des trucs à travers la fenêtre) et tu fait le point sur lui, essaye, tu verras ça marche tout simplement... peut-être que tu n'aura pas besoin de modifications via gimp.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Mai 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Pour ce que tu veux faire, le fond blanc, pas besoin d'avoir un soleil éclatant.
> Il faut simplement qu'il y ait beaucoup plus de lumière dehors que dedans, tu place le sujet devant la fenêtre (même si on voit des trucs à travers la fenêtre) et tu fait le point sur lui, essaye, tu verras ça marche tout simplement... peut-être que tu n'aura pas besoin de modifications via gimp.



et le sujet, je dois l'éclairer, forcer le flash ou je sais pas quoi? Parce que là, j'ai bien plus de lumière dehors, mais c'est pas encore tout blanc le fond, par contre le "sujet" lui est tout sombre. Peut-être que je suis trop près de lui? C'est un objet si jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> et le sujet, je dois l'éclairer, forcer le flash ou je sais pas quoi? Parce que là, j'ai bien plus de lumière dehors, mais c'est pas encore tout blanc le fond, par contre le "sujet" lui est tout sombre. Peut-être que je suis trop près de lui? C'est un objet si jamais...



Tu est dans un contre jour, donc en effet il faut une source de lumière (flash ou lampe ou après bidouillage sur ordinateur) pour que l'objet/la personne prise en photo ne soit pas sombre par rapport au fond blanc, qui de plus est éclairant.

Perso pour un fond blanc j'utilise du papier blanc. 

A ta place j'essayerais quelques trucs pour voir : 

- un cliché ou tu sous expose (-2 pour atténuer la clarté du fond) et tu met le flash (pour éclairer le sujet).
- Si tu as du papier claque ou un drap blanc, tu peux diriger des lampes en face de ton sujet et avec le drap répercuté la lumière de la lampe sur le sujet. Et à ce moment là essayer sans flash et avec flash.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2007)

Et une mesure spot sur le sujet principal ? 
C'est un peu ça qui me chagrine avec l'autofocus. Avec mon vieil x700 tout manuel, j'allais faire la mesure de lumière près du sujet, et après je reculais (physiquement ou en dezoomant) pour cadrer comme je voulais, en refaisant la mise au point.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et une mesure spot sur le sujet principal ?
> C'est un peu ça qui me chagrine avec l'autofocus. Avec mon vieil x700 tout manuel, j'allais faire la mesure de lumière près du sujet, et après je reculais (physiquement ou en dezoomant) pour cadrer comme je voulais, en refaisant la mise au point.



wowowowowow! pas trop vite! :rose:  mesure spot, autofocus, x700? :rose:


----------



## kanako (6 Mai 2007)

bin tu fais tes reglages de lumi&#232;re seulement sur le sujet principal.
Je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec ton apn, mais moi j'ai essay&#233; tout &#224; l'heure avec le mien (mon tout nouveau fuji F20 :love: :love: ), en mode manuel, j'ai eu un truc pas trop trop mal je crois.
attends je vais le poster ici


----------



## kanako (6 Mai 2007)

voil&#224; deux photos que j'ai prise. la premi&#232;re le reglage de luminosit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; fait sur le fond, et la seconde sur le sujet.
faut appuyer &#224; mi-course sur le d&#233;clencheur. Mais lit le mode d'emploi de ton apn, des fois y a quelques petites astuces&#8230;












mince, c'est tout pench&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et une mesure spot sur le sujet principal ?
> C'est un peu &#231;a qui me chagrine avec l'autofocus. Avec mon vieil x700 tout manuel, j'allais faire la mesure de lumi&#232;re pr&#232;s du sujet, et apr&#232;s je reculais (physiquement ou en dezoomant) pour cadrer comme je voulais, en refaisant la mise au point.



En refaisant ta mise au point quand tu as recul&#233; tu as refait ta mesure de lumi&#232;re ...
A moins que tu es r&#233;gl&#233; manuellement ton appareil selon ta premi&#232;re mesure de lumi&#232;re.



kanako a dit:


> voil&#224; deux photos que j'ai prise. la premi&#232;re le reglage de luminosit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; fait sur le fond, et la seconde sur le sujet.
> faut appuyer &#224; mi-course sur le d&#233;clencheur. Mais lit le mode d'emploi de ton apn, des fois y a quelques petites astuces&#8230;



Voil&#224; le probl&#232;me du contre jour.

1&#232;re photo : l'arri&#232;re plan est correct (on voit les d&#233;tails) mais le sujet est sombre.  
2&#232;me photo : l'arri&#232;re plan est cram&#233; (mais rend blanc comme vous le souhaitez enfin pas parfaitement il faudrait encore surexpos&#233; pour le rendre compl&#232;tement blanc) et le sujet est sur expos&#233; donc lui aussi cram&#233;.

C'est comme si vous preniez une photo d'un sujet sur un scanner allum&#233;. (scan d'une photo en mode transparent et non opaque).
La fen&#234;tre en contre jour fait office de plaque lumineuse et les plaques lumineuses on les utilises pour reproduire des plaques de verres ou des diapositives (des photos sur support transparent pour &#234;tre projet&#233;s). 
Pour un sujet opaque (qui ne laisse pas pass&#233; la lumi&#232;re) : un mur blanc ou un drap blanc sur un mur eclair&#233; par des lampes et basta.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> wowowowowow! pas trop vite! :rose:  mesure spot, autofocus, x700? :rose:



Mesure spot : comme dit Kanako. Du coup tu es sure que ton sujet sera bien exposé, mais pas forcément le reste. La mesure de lumière standard est dite 'multipoints' (prise de lumière sur plusieurs zones de la photo), ce qui donne une photo globalement bien exposée, mais pas forcément selon les désirs du photographe. La mesure spot se fait sur un seul point, en général le centre, ce qui impose le cadrage. Certains APN 'intelligents' analysent l'image, choisissent le sujet principal, et font la prise de lumière et la mise au point dessus. Par contre si ce qu'ils considèrent comme sujet principal n'est pas celui que tu as choisi, ça ne va pas le faire...

Autofocus : Mise au point automatique. Si tu t'avances pour prendre la lumière uniquement sur ton sujet principal, la mise au point se fera sur cette distance. Et quand tu recules pour composer ta photo, la distance n'est plus bonne et la photo risque d'être floue. D'où l'interêt de la mise au point manuelle, qui est absente de tous les APN compacts.

X700 : modèle d'appareil photo 24x36 argentique des années 80 (Minolta), intégralement manuel, et qui faisait de très bonnes photos avant que je ne le relègue au fond d'un placard suite à l'invasion des APN. Il m'arrive parfois de le regretter :rose:


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> A moins que tu es réglé manuellement ton appareil selon ta première mesure de lumière.



Le X700 avait un bouton qui permettait de conserver les réglages auto ou semi-auto. Seulement il fallait le maintenir enfoncé jusqu'à la prise de vue, et il était très mal placé  
D'où quelques surprises parfois au tirage.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> X700 : mod&#232;le d'appareil photo 24x36 argentique des ann&#233;es 80 (Minolta), int&#233;gralement manuel, et qui faisait de tr&#232;s bonnes photos avant que je ne le rel&#232;gue au fond d'un placard suite &#224; l'invasion des APN. Il m'arrive parfois de le regretter :rose:



De m&#233;moire, le X700 avait un mode tout auto, un mode priorit&#233; vitesse et un mode priorit&#233; diaphragme.
Le num&#233;rique n'a rien enlev&#233;. Mon 350D propose tous ces modes ainsi que le manuel (le seul que j'utilise).



Romuald a dit:


> Le X700 avait un bouton qui permettait de conserver les r&#233;glages auto ou semi-auto. Seulement il fallait le maintenir enfonc&#233; jusqu'&#224; la prise de vue, et il &#233;tait tr&#232;s mal plac&#233;
> D'o&#249; quelques surprises parfois au tirage.



Sur un r&#233;flex num&#233;rique, tu peux retrouver cette fonction. Par exemple, sur le 350D, il s'agit de la touche &#233;toile.

En r&#233;sum&#233;, il ne faut pas penser une minute que les R&#233;flexs d'aujourd'hui ont r&#233;gress&#233; par rapport &#224; leurs anc&#234;tres.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2007)

_En résumé, il ne faut pas penser une minute que les Réflexs d'aujourd'hui ont régressé par rapport à leurs ancêtres.
_

Bien sur que non. Mais relis mon post : je parle des APN compacts, les seuls que je peux m'offrir pour le moment. Quand Monsieur mon employeur se décidera à m'augmenter (de façon conséquente :mouais: ), je m'offrirais un reflex. Pour l'instant je compose avec le tout automatique, et c'est pas simple


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Voilà le problème du contre jour.
> 
> 1ère photo : l'arrière plan est correct (on voit les détails) mais le sujet est sombre.
> 2ème photo : l'arrière plan est cramé (mais rend blanc comme vous le souhaitez enfin pas parfaitement il faudrait encore surexposé pour le rendre complètement blanc) et le sujet est sur exposé donc lui aussi cramé.



tu m'avais pas dit de sous-exposer? :/ :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4258063 a dit:
			
		

> tu m'avais pas dit de sous-exposer? :/ :hein:



Je t'avais dit de sous expos&#233; mais en flashant 

Car le flash va &#233;clairer ton sujet mais aussi accentuer le blanc du fond.
Les photos du buste ont &#233;t&#233; fa&#238;tes sans flash, car devant une fen&#234;tre la lumi&#232;re du flash part dans tous les sens, kanako a donc bien fait. Le mieux c'est d'ouvrir la fen&#234;tre et de tendre un drap blanc ... et d'utiliser le flash ! Et aussi de sous exposer le sujet pour ne pas le cramer.


----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2007)

j'aime bien ce fil ! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je t'avais dit de sous exposé mais en flashant
> 
> Car le flash va éclairer ton sujet mais aussi accentuer le blanc du fond.
> Les photos du buste ont été faîtes sans flash, car devant une fenêtre la lumière du flash part dans tous les sens, kanako a donc bien fait. Le mieux c'est d'ouvrir la fenêtre et de tendre un drap blanc ... et d'utiliser le flash ! Et aussi de sous exposer le sujet pour ne pas le cramer.



aaaaah, je commence tout gentiment à comprendre! Je vais essayer tout bientôt, je posterai les essais, on va bien rire! 

Merci en tout cas pour toutes les explications!


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> _En résumé, il ne faut pas penser une minute que les Réflexs d'aujourd'hui ont régressé par rapport à leurs ancêtres.
> _
> 
> Bien sur que non. Mais relis mon post : je parle des APN compacts, les seuls que je peux m'offrir pour le moment. Quand Monsieur mon employeur se décidera à m'augmenter (de façon conséquente :mouais: ), je m'offrirais un reflex. Pour l'instant je compose avec le tout automatique, et c'est pas simple



Alors j'aurais dû dire : il ne faut pas comparer reflex et compact    
Concernant le budget, si tu regrettes le reflex (ce que je peux comprendre si l'on à travaillé avec un x700) regarde du côté du 350D qui doit être bradé s'il en reste. Voir même du côté de l'occasion. Là, le 350 doit être donné.


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> aaaaah, je commence tout gentiment à comprendre! Je vais essayer tout bientôt, je posterai les essais, on va bien rire!
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour toutes les explications!


 
Va voir de ce cote ci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paramètres_d'exposition


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4255396 a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais mon id&#233;e premi&#232;re &#233;tait de faire un AP devant une vitre, pour que &#231;a donne un fond tout blanc. En fait, ma question &#233;tait de savoir comment on s'y prenait pour avoir un fond blanc sur ses photos, (comme sur le dernier autoportrait familial de Fougenne, d'ailleurs magnifique) et on m'a r&#233;pondu que il suffisait de le faire devant une vitre bien ensoleill&#233;e! Voil&#224; pourquoi j'avais besoin de savoir comment changer le temps d'exposition. C'est juste pour faire cet AP. Mais merci pour les fins conseils!





kanako a dit:


> Je crois que les fond blancs de Foguenne sont fait de fa&#231;on plus complexe. Il me semble qu'il en parlait dans ce fil il y a quelques mois, regarde en arri&#232;re
> J'esp&#232;re ne pas dire de b&#233;tises mais il avait fait tout un travail sur fond blanc et d'autre sur fond noir avec sa femme enceinte comme mod&#232;le. C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s joli.
> Je crois que ces fond peuvent &#234;tre fait apr&#232;s coup, en retravaillant la photo, la d&#233;tourant je crois. Pour faciliter le travail il faut que le sujet se d&#233;tache bien du fond (mets un drap blanc derri&#232;re par exemple), c'est plus facile pour d&#233;tourer.



D&#233;sol&#233; pour la r&#233;ponse tardive, j'ai d&#251; couper un bon moment. 
Alors, j'utilise les trucs not&#233;s plus haut. 
Au d&#233;but un mur blanc  et mon flash (580 EX) au plafond avec petit r&#233;flecteur vers les visages ou vers l'objet. C'&#233;tait moyen.)
L'image ici a &#233;t&#233; prise comme &#231;a.

Actuellement j'utilise un fond blanc photo (1,50 de large +- 120 euros avec deux pieds + barre centrale + fond), il faut se serrer pour &#234;tre tous dessus.  )
Pour avoir le fond bien blanc, j'ai achet&#233; deux spots de chantiers de +- 500 watt chacun qui sont dirig&#233; sur ce fond. (55 euros les deux avec des beaux pieds jaunes r&#233;glables.  )
Les personnes photographi&#233;es sont au niveau de ces spots (donc pas &#233;clair&#233; par ceux-ci.) Les personnes sont &#233;clair&#233;es par mon flash + r&#233;flecteur bricol&#233; avec du papier Canson blanc + papier calque suivant l'effet voulu.
Le fond est install&#233; devant une grande porte fen&#234;tre. (plus large que le fond.)

J'essaye que le fond soit le plus blanc possible d&#232;s la prise de vue.
Je fais le mise au point sur l'oeil d'une des personnes et ferme assez le diaphragme que pour avoir les diff&#233;rentes personnes nettes.

Dans photoshop, je rends le blanc plus blanc que blanc, mais c'est des corrections l&#233;g&#232;res. 
Le blanc n'est pas toujours "uniforme"  mais &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas, c'est parfois sympa.

Pour le noir, j'ai un fond noir (40 euros) et l&#224; je chipote aussi. 
Soit j'utilise un de mes spots dirig&#233;s vers une grand feuille blanche comme r&#233;flecteur orient&#233; vers ce que je veux photographier soit j'utilise mon flash en indirect ou direct + papier calque. 
Pour les photos &#224; fond noires, &#231;a ne marche bien que quand il fait compl&#232;tement noir et qu'il n'y a que mes spots (spot de lecture ou de chantier) ou flash comme source lumineuse.

&#201;videmment, ce n'est pas parfait. (le gris + prononcer en haut &#224; gauche. Il y a moyen de corriger &#231;a dans photoshop (ou gimp ou photoshop Element -de 100 euros)

Il faut vraiment beaucoup tester, au d&#233;part, j'&#233;tais oblig&#233; de transformer mes images en NB car en couleur c&#8217;&#233;tait beurk. 
l&#224; &#231;a fonctionne parfois.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> 18-55 et neuf



On s'en moque, on ne parle pas de ça mais de technique ici.  :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2007)

Je rajoute qu'il faut avoir une compagne ou compagnon patient et pas trop stricte car quand je mis met, j'occupe tout le salon. 
(et que je mets toujours bcp de temps à tout ranger.  )


----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2007)

en tout cas merci pour tes explications avec tes petits exemples et tout &#231;a.

sympa tes photos


----------



## SirDeck (30 Mai 2007)

Ma cueillette de photos dans le Cantal a eu un certain succès :rose: :rose:  
On m'a souvent demandé comment cela était fait, quels outils j'utilise. Je pense que ma réponse à plutôt sa place en cuisine. Car la photo, c'est de la cuisine, ça la toujours été. C'est moins chimique là, mais c'est la même chose au fond.

Tout d'abord, rappelons que je suis amateur  

*Le matériel de prise de vue sur ce sujet de paysages*

Canon EOS 350D
Tamron SP AF 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF]
Polariseur Hoya Super HMC Pro1 CPL
Trépied Carrefour des années 80 pour les poses longues  
*
Postproduction*

Editing (trie des photos, choix, métadonnées, etc.) : Photoshop Bridge
Développement du RAW : Photoshop Camera RAW
Tirage : Photoshop
Retouche : Photoshop (uniquement pour deux oiseaux gênant dans le ciel orageux)
Montage : il n'y en a pas ici ou pas vraiment (voir tout en bas)

Tout cela sur mon PowerBook alu 15" dernier du nom (déjà collector   ), d'où de petites dérives dans les couleurs bien que l'écran soit calibré (spyder). J'utilise aussi une palette graphique. Ici, celle de voyage  Intuos II A5.

*En pratique*

Il est vrai qu'il est important d'avoir de bons outils. Je suis content des miens (merci Fedo) même si mon 350D passera prochainement second boîtier  Mais l'essentiel est ailleurs. L'ailleurs je l'étudie et les plus avancés auront noté le côté extrêmement classique : 
- Les photos sont prises au grand-angle (paysage)
- Avant 9:00 ou après 18:00 (mais avec du soleil ce qui est tout nouveau pour moi)
- Un polariseur est monté et le soleil me tombe sur l'épaule
- Les photos sont systématiquement composées en 3 plans dans la profondeur avec une profondeur de champs importante.
- Elles sont prises après la pluie avec un ciel de traîne.
- Elles sont prises en demi-saison.
- etc.
Classique je disais  

Dernier élément important, elles sont tirées. Jetez un il sur une planche contact d'un grand photographe, vous ne serez pas déçu. Mais regardez un tirage et vous tomberez par terre.

Là encore que du classique : travaille de masquage pour faire varier la luminosité sur les différentes plages de l'image. J'applique également un contraste avec masquage, le contraste en fusion de photoshop me semblant beaucoup plus subtile que celui que je peux obtenir au développement. Un travail d'accentuation est finalement effectué toujours avec des masques. Bref, ce que l'on faisait dans la chambre noire et que l'on fait maintenant dans la chambre claire  

Quelques exemples pour les moins initiés. J'insiste, faire de la photo sans aller jusque-là... comment dire... je ne trouve pas  

Une image qui a suscité beaucoup d'enthousiasme (je suis toujours surpris, nous n'avons pas les mêmes goûts  )




Voci les calques au tirage.





On note bien le calque qui assombri le ciel. En argentique couleur, je devais utiliser des filtres dégradés à la prise de vue. Mais là on peut faire comme en noir et blanc. Reste que cela peut ne pas suffir complètement. Il devient alors nécessaire de faire deux développements différents et de les monter ensemble par un jeu de masque comme ci-dessous : 









On aperçoit bien à la base de la pile de calques les deux développements, l'un adapté au ciel et l'autre au paysage. Les plus experts auront noté qu'il s'agit d'objets dynamiques : il s'agit du même fichier RAW avec des paramètres xmp différents. Il suffit de double cliquer sur la vignette pour avoir Camera Raw qui s'ouvre pour modifier les réglages. Cela m'a été bien utile sur cette photo délicate. Il suffit aussi d'avoir un disque dur énoooorme 

Bon, ce n'est pas tout, mais j'en ai une dernière à peaufiner. Sur un vrai écran c'est tout de même plus facile


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2007)

Le probleme c'est que j'aime bien les 2 premi&#232;res de ta s&#233;rie mais que je trouve les autres un peu "trop" (trop satur&#233;es, trop color&#233;es, trop lumineuses, trop contrast&#233;es...) bref trop tout et pas naturelles du tout et je trouve &#231;a dommage pour des photos de nature m&#234;me si c'est flatteur au premier coup d'oeil.

On raille souvent les HDR mais je trouve que l&#224; tu n'en est pas tr&#232;s loin et pas forc&#233;ment du bon c&#244;t&#233;.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que j'aime bien les 2 premi&#232;res de ta s&#233;rie mais que je trouve les autres un peu "trop" (trop satur&#233;es, trop color&#233;es, trop lumineuses, trop contrast&#233;es...) bref trop tout et pas naturelles du tout et je trouve &#231;a dommage pour des photos de nature m&#234;me si c'est flatteur au premier coup d'oeil.
> 
> On raille souvent les HDR mais je trouve que l&#224; tu n'en est pas tr&#232;s loin et pas forc&#233;ment du bon c&#244;t&#233;.
> 
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis



Et pourtant, comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas touch&#233; &#224; la couleur et &#224; la saturation &#224; l'exception de deux photos, sur lesquelles j'ai d&#251; r&#233;duire le vert en le d&#233;saturant et en ajoutant une pointe de jaune (il s'agit d'ailleurs sans doute des photos que tu pr&#233;f&#232;res).
Concernant le HDR, mon 350D sera flatt&#233;  Tous les tirages, &#224; l'exception d'un, sont issus d'un unique d&#233;veloppement. Seul l'orage a n&#233;cessit&#233; un double d&#233;veloppement et un montage. Et j'ai mis 3 jours avant d'&#234;tre satisfait, justement parce que &#231;a faisait trop HDR. Il reste un effet &#233;trange mais qui ressemble assez &#224; l'ambiance du moment.

Il est donc possible que ce qui te d&#233;plaise ici soit les sujets eux-m&#234;mes. Mon id&#233;e &#233;tait de voir si j'arrivais &#224; rendre ce que je voyais et tr&#232;s honn&#234;tement, ce que je voyais &#233;tait vraiment de ce genre. Ceux qui habitent le coin te le confirmeront, m&#234;me si la vision est avant tout subjective, les paysages printaniers en altitude dans le cantal apr&#232;s trois jours de pluie et apr&#232;s 18:00 c'est plut&#244;t &#231;a  Je souhaitais donner l'ambiance printani&#232;re du cantal en altitude lorsque le soleil est pr&#233;sent (je ne sais pas faire de photos avec du soleil). Cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut absolument tendre vers la r&#233;alit&#233;, au contraire. Mais l&#224;, c'&#233;tait l'id&#233;e (pour une fois).

Ceci dit, je suis assez d'accord avec toi concernant le contraste (la luminosit&#233; je ne suis pas s&#251;r)  Cela provient du manque de contraste et de luminosit&#233; de mon &#233;cran de portable. Du coup je trouve que celles qui sont les mieux tir&#233;es (&#224; mon avis, je respecte tout &#224; fait ceux qui ont bien aim&#233; les autres) sont celles que j'ai tir&#233;es de nuit.

Celle que j'ai post&#233;e hier soir fait exception &#224; la r&#232;gle, j'ai volontairement pouss&#233; le contraste et l'accentuation (je suis rentr&#233; et j'ai mon ViewSonic) afin d'augmenter l'impression picturale que je recherchais. Mais l&#224;, on est dans tout autre chose car justement, je ne cherchais pas du tout &#224; rendre la r&#233;alit&#233;.

Merci pour ta remarque, je reconnais que les sujets sont tr&#232;s "carte postale". Je voulais voir comment on pouvait faire ce genre de chose et je note que ce qui compte tout de m&#234;me avant tout, c'est le sujet et la lumi&#232;re.

Ah oui, j'oubliais, le 350D &#224; tendance &#224; sur saturer les verts. C'est un de ses rares d&#233;fauts. Je devrais sans doute plus corriger mais encore une fois, sur le portable, ce n'est pas &#233;vident, &#231;a ne saute pas aux yeux (c'est moins fort au tirage papier d'ailleurs).


----------



## Macounette (3 Juillet 2007)

Petite question de cadrage... suite &#224; ce post j'ai re&#231;u tout plein de coups de boule :rose: merci beaucoup !

Mais je ne suis pas satisfaite du cadrage... je pr&#233;f&#232;re celui-ci. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Je préfère aussi le second cadrage, de voir les pattes de la cochonne on dirait plus qu'elle dort  Sinon ça fait un peu étalage de viande ...


----------



## Raf (11 Juillet 2007)

Je vais essayer de donner une explication th&#233;orique sur ces deux cadrages.

Le premier est mieux construit  car :
- Le sujet principale est plac&#233; &#224; 1/3 de la verticale et horizontale, notamment le cochonnet qui regarde vers le photographe.
- Les lignes de lectures (bord de la truie, limite de l'ombre, tas de foins) conduisent vers la zone du sujet
- Le sujet est donc mis en &#233;vidence par la lumi&#233;re
- Le sujet occupe une part importante de l'image

Le deuxi&#232;me a les d&#233;fauts suivants :
- La zone du haut est assez uniforme sans apporter grand chose &#224; l'image.
- Le sujet principal se trouve d&#233;cal&#233; dans le bas &#224; gauche sur zone plus petite.
- On se demande presque si il n'y a pas un deuxi&#232;me sujet autour des pattes de la truie et de son ventre (qui accessoirement est un peu sur-expos&#233

Un petit sch&#233;ma pour illustrer.


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ton explication ! 
Mon seul regret avec la n&#176;1 c'est qu'on ne voit pas les pattes de la maman cochon, que je trouve int&#233;ressantes pour l'image... mais je comprends tout &#224; fait ton point de vue.

En fait j'aime bien la 2&#232;me mais elle me mettait un peu mal &#224; l'aise, maintenant je sais pourquoi.

Je ne peux plus te bouler mais le coeur y est.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Juillet 2007)

Une r&#233;ponse au sujet d'une photo du fil Vos plus belles photos : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4343118#post4343118




Picouto a dit:


> Ben pourquoi c'est tout cram&#233; au milieu



La gestion des hautes lumi&#232;res est en effet le probl&#232;me majeur du num&#233;rique actuellement. Et ce n'est pas un 350D qui va le r&#233;soudre sur un sujet mobile (en fixe, on peut faire plusieurs expositions et les monter au tirage).
Cependant, l&#224;, &#231;a ne me g&#232;ne pas. En effet, la lumi&#232;re est contr&#244;l&#233;e et la haute lumi&#232;re est ainsi car je la voulais ainsi. Que les sources de lumi&#232;res ou les reflets sp&#233;culaires soient br&#251;l&#233;s cela me semble m&#234;me plut&#244;t normal. Ici le brillant de l'&#339;il est exacerb&#233; du fait des reflets sp&#233;culaires. Un peintre aurait mis une goutte brute de blanc... sauf que le reflet principal est ici trop important.
C'est le cas car il s'agit d'un recadrage de circonstance. Mais je n'utiliserais jamais ce recadrage, je ne le peux pas, c'est du 100&#37; !
Dans les dimensions normales ce reflet sp&#233;culaire ne fait que souligner l'humidit&#233; de l'&#339;il.




Mais pourquoi une telle taille de reflet sp&#233;culaire tout de m&#234;me ? Parce que ces la peau que je venais chercher ici. Je souhaitais un portrait avec une peau vivante. Le contraire de ce que l'on voit habituellement sur papier glacer. Je la voulais tr&#232;s belle, mais humaine : avec des pores, des poils, des peaux mortes et du relief  
Pour que cela reste tr&#232;s beau globalement et que, comme dans la r&#233;alit&#233;, on ne distingue ces d&#233;tails qu'en s'approchant, j'ai opt&#233; pour une tr&#232;s grande surface de lumi&#232;re diffuse : 2 m&#232;tres carr&#233;s. Du coup, forc&#233;ment, le reflet sp&#233;culaire est tr&#232;s grand.

Mais j'ai ma peau. En ce rapprochant du tirage papier on pourra voir des d&#233;tails comme ce crop &#224; 100% le laisse imaginer  (ne regardez pas &#231;a le nez sur l'&#233;cran ! c'est accentu&#233; pour &#234;tre regard&#233; &#224; plus de 50 cm  ):




Oui, mais pourquoi cramer ?
Parce que la peau est claire et que pour obtenir le model&#233; et le croustillant que je recherche sur cette peau avec un 350D (mais je ferrais sans doute pareil avec un 1D  ), je dois surexposer d'un bon cran pour sous exposer au tirage (j'ai montr&#233; l'int&#233;r&#234;t plus haut dans ce fil). Par exemple, sur cette photo, il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; utile de r&#233;duire le bruit de lumi&#232;re ou de couleur.


C'est juste que pour avoir le net pile poile l&#224; o&#249; je le veux avec l'AF du 350D, c'est un peu duraille


----------



## Picouto (26 Juillet 2007)

Je te chariais mon bon Cédric.

Ceci dit, mon 350D ne réagit pas bien mieux que le tien (je te rassure) et manque singulièrement de dynamique... surtout quand je vois ce que me sort mon Rolleicord dans des situations très hasardeuses comme celle-là. Dans ce dernier cas, je ne sais pas comment le 350D aurait géré.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Dans ce dernier cas, je ne sais pas comment le 350D aurait géré.



Dans ce cas précis, assez bien en prenant plusieurs expositions afin d'obtenir de la matière dans les hautes lumières et du fourmillement en basses lumières. La fonction bracketing peut servir à cela. Le montage peut se faire en HDR ou avec des masques. C'est cette dernière technique que je privilégie avec des objets dynamiques ce qui me permet de revenir sur la dérawtisation à tout moment voir d'utiliser plusieurs fois le même cliché avec des réglages différents. C'est comme sous l'agrandisseur quoi. Mais une autre solution était plus indiquée ici : revenir lors d'une meilleure lumière  
C'est pour la taille que cela devient plus difficile. Cela reste possible mais beaucoup plus délicat et long : montage de type panoramique.

Là où le numérique est à la rue, c'est dans des conditions à forte dynamiques sur des sujets mobiles. Mais on se retrouve dans les conditions du début de la photo  il faut donc appliquer les règles de l'époque : flash, diffuseur, mais surtout attendre une meilleure lumière


----------



## Picouto (26 Juillet 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> ...Mais une autre solution était plus indiquée ici : revenir lors d'une meilleure lumière  ...


Ben non justement, c'était cette lumière que je voulais !!!

Alors effectivement, j'aurais pu utiliser mon 350D et faire du HDR !
Sauf que je n'avais pas le temps de sortir mon trépied et tout le tralala... et de plus, en ce moment, je n'ai pas de temps à passer sous toshop ou quoique ce soit d'autre qu'EXCEL, HYPERION ou BO... donc en l'occurence, le film était ma meilleure solution !


----------



## SirDeck (26 Juillet 2007)

Les murs ne bougeront pas  
C'est vrai que pour ma part, la prise de vue ne consiste plus qu'à prendre de l'information pour le tirage. C'est un point essentiel, mais avec pour seul objectif le tirage.
Si je devais revenir à l'argentique (moyen ou grand format) cela irait avec un agrandisseur :love: Seulement, je suis plus avancé en masquage à la palette graphique qu'avec les mains


----------



## GroDan (7 Août 2007)

Oui, j'avoue ! J'ai fais un stage avec Michel Sémeniako en 1987...3 jours sur le Zone System. C'est là qu'il nous à montrer son travail à la lampe...A l'époque il avait "repeint" les falaises d'Etretat en noir et blanc...je me souviens encore des tirages...J'ai mis en pratique sa technique à la lampe, il y a dix ans en N/B...puis une fois hier soir en numérique pour ouar...

Tréve de bla bla...comment on fait ? Ben déjà faut se dire que c'est facile, enfin pas trés dur, c'est que de la technique.
C'est d'ailleurs des enfants de 7 et 8 ans qui on fait le jeu suivant, écrire leur prénom.



​Lorsque vous utilisez la pause B de l'appareil photo, la surface sensible (pellicule ou capteur) enregistre la lumiére de maniére continu. En utilisant une lampe vous pouvez éclairer uniquement les surfaces voulues et dessinés ou écrire ce que vous avez envie puisque vous allez généré un trait de lumiére. Vous pouvez aussi utilisez un flash comme ici.
Pour exemple, Nina à écrit son prénom sur la tente (je l'ai un peu aider!!) puis elle est venue s'asseoir devant l'appareil pour se faire flasher ! Les 2 techniques sont donc combiné.
Pour cela, il faut une bonne nuit_vous l'aurez compris, l'obscurité est de rigueur_une lampe torche avec un faisceau réglable dont on concentre le faisceau avec un carton enroulé, ce qui permet aussi de cacher la SOURCE lumineuse.
L'appareil est sur un pied. Idéalement une sensibilité de 400 Iso est largement suffisante, un diaphragme de 8 est un bon point de départ. On mesure avec le posemétre du boitier en mode spot ou mieux en utilisant un posemétre la luminosité du FOYER du faisceau ou alors on estime la luminosité au feeling pour déterminer la bonne vitesse à adapter pour éclairer en balayant ce qui nous intéresse...en général, le bon rythme, c'est pas trop lent, pas trop rapide...mais vous pouvez aussi surexposer ou sous-exposer des zones, en passant plus vite ou moins vite, ou en y passant plusieurs fois...
Essayer d'être logique lorsque vous démarrez la mise en lumiére d'un objet ou d'une scéne, sachez se que vous allez faire avant d'allumer votre lampe. Ainsi vous ne vous retrouverez pas entrain de vous dire : "M....E, j'lai déjà éclairer ça ???"
Pensez à ne pas cacher le point produit par le faisceau de lumiére avec votre corps, vous devez laisser libre le champ de l'appareil photo. Dans une scéne vous pouvez bien sûr circuler librement, vous restez invisible. Si il y a des temps de préparation à faire pendant la prise de vue, pour des surimpressions par exemple, vous pouvez masquer l'optique avec un carton ou la main.
Commencer par des objets, à l'intérieur ou dans un jardin...les fleurs traités ainsi, c'est sympa ! Les fêtes entre potes aussi...
Mais il y une chose qui pêche parfois, c'est que le coté fantomatique, notamment dans les portraits...un aspect qui met parfois mal à l'aise !



​Pour technique au flash...là, il faut bien sûr un cobra ou une torche et régler son calculateur sur la même sensibilité et le même diaph que le boitier.
Je crois ne rien avoir oublier et j'espére avoir été suffisamment clair...Bon balayage et surtout jouer bien avec l'incertitude du résultat.


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2007)

_c'&#233;tait l'un de mes profs &#224; la fac&#8230; 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

merci!


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2007)

_assz improvis&#233; aussi (sans pied, juste une lampe frontale rouge et blanche), on peut s'essayer au portrait flou comme &#231;a&#8230;






oui, oui, pause B&#8230; juste un soup&#231;on de lampe&#8230;
_


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2007)

Petite questiona GroDan: c'est quoi ton boitier num&#233;rique? Le capteur doit &#234;tre excellent car m&#234;me en pose longue a 400 iso il n'y a quasiment pas de bruit! 

Bravo pour la cr&#233;ativit&#233;


----------



## GroDan (7 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Petite questiona GroDan: c'est quoi ton boitier numérique? Le capteur doit être excellent car même en pose longue a 400 iso il n'y a quasiment pas de bruit!
> 
> Bravo pour la créativité



C'est fait avec un EOS 1D puis repris sous DXO, mais c'est vrai que le bruit est "naturellement" peu visible. le portrait avec mon fils assis est brut, il n'a subit aucune correction...si vous voulez voir les images plus grandes, rendez-vous sur mon Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (18 Août 2007)

Je rentre de vacances et la page de garde de mon Télérama me scotch. :love: 
Encore une photo de Moon en une de Télérama (on se souvient du somptueux portrait de Juliette Binoche dernièrement). Bah ce n'est pas du Moon. Paolo Roversi. Plutôt dans la filiation le monsieur. Bref, un travail qui me plait bien.

Mais alors je me pose des questions floues... de flou. Très grande profondeur de champs (genre 50 f/1,2 là Parce que...) ou bascule, ou les deux ? 
Mais non, ça n'est pas possible le net n'est pas sur le même plan...  

C'est fait au tirage hein ? C'est ça ? c'est sous l'agrandisseur ?  :rateau: 

Bah non, sur les contacts de Mme Moon (voir l'émission éponyme) c'est déjà tout Bizarre ses images...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

euh SirDeck, tu as quel &#226;ge pour penser que Roversi est dans la filiation de Sarah ? serais-tu jeune ?   

Roversi fait un style bien &#224; lui depuis tr&#232;s longtemps comme Sarah mais il me semble que le bon Paolo a quasiment le m&#234;me &#226;ge que mon ancienne cliente pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; (Sarah a 6 ans de plus que Roversi)

alors apr&#232;s Sarah Moon ne travaille plus qu'&#224; la chambre Pola avec Bascule (50mm f1,2 tu es donc jeune vu les r&#233;f&#233;rences, quand sarah faisait du 24x36 c'&#233;tait le 50mm f1) et Roversi travaille aussi &#224; la chambre en 6x9 ou en 4x5"

la bascule sous agrandisseur ne donne pas ce genre de flou.


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4370874 a dit:
			
		

> euh SirDeck, tu as quel âge pour penser que Roversi est dans la filiation de Sarah ? serais-tu jeune ?
> 
> Roversi fait un style bien à lui depuis très longtemps comme Sarah mais il me semble que le bon Paolo a quasiment le même âge que mon ancienne cliente préféré (Sarah a 6 ans de plus que Roversi)
> 
> ...



 
:affraid:

:mouais:


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te, t'es pas le seul &#224; n'avoir rien compris.


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

achetez ou louez un cerveau, ça coûte pas cher et ça peut rendre service !


----------



## Raf (19 Août 2007)

La bascule est une technique réalisable uniquement avec les chambres photographiques. Elle consiste à faire basculer le plan de l'objectif par rapport au plan du film. Les deux n'étant plus parallèles ça permet de jouer sur la profondeur de champ et la perspective.

Pour plus d'info : Wikipedia


----------



## SirDeck (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4370874 a dit:
			
		

> euh SirDeck, tu as quel âge pour penser que Roversi est dans la filiation de Sarah ? serais-tu jeune ?
> 
> Roversi fait un style bien à lui depuis très longtemps comme Sarah mais il me semble que le bon Paolo a quasiment le même âge que mon ancienne cliente préféré (Sarah a 6 ans de plus que Roversi)
> 
> ...



Je n'étais donc pas loin. Je reprends pour voir si j'ai bon.

Au début, en 24X36 avec un objectif 50mm très grande ouverture (le f/1 en question avait sans doute un rendu assez doux comme le f/1,2 actuel chez Canon).
Puis à la chambre en Polaroïd avec une sollicitation de la bascule.
Dans tous les cas des vitesses plutôt lentes (je dirais 1/30è).

Concernant la une de Télérama par Paolo Roversi (modèle Christian Lacroix pour Vogue Italia) : 




​Cela te paraît vraiment invraisemblable que j'ai pu croire que c'était du Sarah Moon ?
 

@Raf : certains objectifs 24X36 permettent la bascule (et le décentrement). Ils sont généralement très chers et moins piqués, la taille de l'optique étant très importante (elle doit couvrir bien plus que les 24X36).


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

c'est surtout SirDeck que &#231;a me parait vraiment invraisemblable* que tu ne connaisses pas Paolo Roversi...    

et puis je connais le travail de Sarah Moon r&#233;cent !! 

un peu de culture que diable !!  (pour info, quand je ne connais pas un type, je me renseigne, &#231;a &#233;vite qu'un autre me bache ! tu devrais essayer, c'est super simple avec internet !! )

*c'&#233;tait pour l'alit&#233;ration ?


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

Pour info, Roversi fut une star de la photo de mode &#224; une &#233;poque surtout avec la s&#233;rie dont est issue la photo suivante


----------



## SirDeck (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371296 a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout SirDeck que ça me parait vraiment invraisemblable* que tu ne connaisses pas Paolo Roversi...
> 
> et puis je connais le travail de Sarah Moon récent !!
> 
> ...



C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme photographes.
En effet, je ne connaissais pas ce Monsieur. Surpris par ce style qui m'a semblé "Moonien" je suis allé voir son site. Et mon impression s'est confirmée. Il y a des choses qui me font vraiment penser à Moon.

Quant au travail récent de Madame Moon, il me semble en avoir eu un aperçu fin mars, la dernière fois que je suis resté scotché devant mon Télérama. J'ai tout de suite reconnu la grande Dame... (comme cette semaine    ) : 




Les originaux que j'ai pu voir l'an passé à la galerie Camer Obscura étaient probablement plus anciens (mais vraiment magique en vrai* :love: )


Tout ce flou me fait penser à une tentative cet été. Il faut que je fouille un peu...

*Tentative ratée d'allitération.


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2007)

Raf a dit:


> La bascule est une technique réalisable uniquement avec les chambres photographiques. Elle consiste à faire basculer le plan de l'objectif par rapport au plan du film. Les deux n'étant plus parallèles ça permet de jouer sur la profondeur de champ et la perspective.
> 
> Pour plus d'info : Wikipedia


Merci


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2007)

J'ai toujours préféré le noir et blanc à la couleur. Avec le numérique je suis un peu frustré parce qu'il faut passer par l'étape couleur, mais bon le numérique à d'autres avantages. J'ai donc cherché à passer simplement d'une image couleur à une image noir et blanc dans Aperture.

1er étape choisir une photo qui sera intéressante en noir et blanc :
- avec des ombres et des lumiéres
- du ciel bleu (c'est le truc à éviter en N&B ça donne du gris uniforme) avec des nuages
- un peu de vert histoire de compliquer
- un peu de textures (les vieilles pierres c'est le top)
- il aurai fallu un peu d'eau qui brille pour compléter mais je n'ai pas.





*Première méthode*
Dans le panneau exposition :
- mettre la saturation à 0 (ça passe en noir et blanc, mais pas beau)
- diminuer l'exposition à -0,50 (on récupère de la matière dans les nuages)
Dans le panneau tons clairs et tons foncés
- augmenté un peu les tons clairs (ça permet de contraster un peu le ciel par rapport aux nuages)
- augmenté un les tons foncés (ça permet de ressortir les textures dans les parties sombres : la toiture et le clocher)

Au total, le résultat est assez sympa, il fait bien apparaître les textures du toit mais globalement il est assez contrasté voir un peu trop.





*Deuxième méthode*
Dans le panneau mélangeur monochrome :
- sélectionner le préréglage "monochrome avec filtre rouge" ou "monochrome". Dans mon cas le filtre rouge permet de faire monter le ciel.

Le résultat est plus homogène, on conserve plus de nuance dans les noirs (ombres du cloché et bas de l'image.




Conclusion la deuxième méthode est beaucoup simple à mettre en uvre avec un résultat acceptable sur tout si on préfère des images plus douces. Il faudrait sans doute essayer un mélange des deux méthodes, avec préréglage monochrome et tons clairs/foncés ! 

Je suis preneur de vos avis sur le sujet.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2007)

Je suis tomb&#233; sur cette news et sur la galerie s'y r&#233;f&#233;rant.

C'est assez int&#233;ressant, il y a un tutoriel.

image trop lourde


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

J'en ai d&#233;j&#224; fait quelques unes, c'est vraiment chouette comme proc&#233;d&#233;


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Septembre 2007)

Bon aller, j'en ai marre d'&#234;tre nul :rateau: 




Comment on fait pour que &#231;a claque un peu... (&#224; par bien sur casser la tirelire pour avoir des pures optiques...)

Merci d'avance  

[edit]Je vous met la haute def ici http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=c42jdtqzkx1&thumb=4


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

une petite courbe en S, tu satures legerement, ou tu renforce un peu les tons verts est le tour est jou&#233; !

ca te va comme ca ?


----------



## SirDeck (29 Septembre 2007)

On surveille la météo. On privilégiera la journée qui suit un temps pluvieux.
On prend la photo tôt le matin ou le soir.
On met un polariseur et on soriente à 90° par rapport au soleil

Exemple : 





​


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Septembre 2007)

Merci les gars, non ce que je voudrais savoir faire moi c'est plus assombrir et saturer le fond sans toucher au 1er plan...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Merci les gars, non ce que je voudrais savoir faire moi c'est plus assombrir et saturer le fond sans toucher au 1er plan...



dans ce cas la, faut creer des calques, a l'aide des couches alpha, du lasso, du selecteur de couche...
mais, ca va etre treeeees chiant...

sympa ta photo sirdeck


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Septembre 2007)

kasparov a dit:


> ca va etre treeeees chiant...



C'est ce que je craignais... 

Pourtant dans 'Bidouillez-moi' y'en a qui font des miracles...


----------



## SirDeck (30 Septembre 2007)

manulemafatais a dit:


> C'est ce que je craignais...
> 
> Pourtant dans 'Bidouillez-moi' y'en a qui font des miracles...



Oui, mais c'est parce que le sujet était fugitif... Donc on prend du temps au tirage pour récupérer le reste.
Mais en paysage, Alan dirait : "reviens un jour où la lumière est meilleure" (et il manque quelques nuages dans le ciel).
La photo que j'ai postée comme exemple, non seulement est faite dans une lumière recherchée (voir plus haut) mais elle est tirée :
- Accentuation du contraste global
- diminution de la brume d'atmosphère sur le deuxième plan
- réduction de la saturation des verts ( le 350D sature un peu trop le vert)
- équilibrage du ciel avec le sol
- etc.

Mais c'est l'affaire de 3 minutes (avec une tablette bien sûr) car l'information était bien là sur la photo.


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Septembre 2007)

C'est sur tu a raison...

Un dernier point pourtant : la première photo bidouillée, cette chapelle toute grise, Captain_X et sloughi ont un peu des rendu 'masqué' qu'on peut obtenir au tirage argentique, c'est ça qui m'intéresserai.


----------



## SirDeck (30 Septembre 2007)

manulemafatais a dit:


> rendu 'masqué' qu'on peut obtenir au tirage argentique, c'est ça qui m'intéresserai.



Bah, les masques, c'est la base de Photoshop  Tu peux faire en couleur ce que tu fais en argentique N&B.


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Septembre 2007)

Comment, comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Calques, lasso, tout ça ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Septembre 2007)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Comment, comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raf (1 Octobre 2007)

Etape 1 :

Menu image > r&#233;glage > niveau : ajuster en mettant le curseur au d&#233;but de la courbe. Sur cette photo, il n'y a pas grand pas grand chose &#224; faire.

On peut aussi jouer avec les courbes, mais sur cette photo, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s pertinent les couleurs sont r&#233;partis &#224; peu pr&#233;s correctement.

Etape 2 : les calques et les masques
Voir la pièce jointe 15178​- tu dupliques le calque de la photo (menu contextuel ou calque > dupliquer le calque)
- tu changes le "type" du nouveau calque au lieu de "normal" tu mets "produit" (en haut &#224; gauche de la palette calque). Les 2 calques cumulent leurs couleurs donnant des couleurs plus intenses.
- tu appliques un masque de fusion (Calque > masque de fusion > tout faire appara&#238;tre).
- tu s&#233;lectionnes le masque de fusion sur la palette des calques (le carr&#233; blanc)
- tu prends l'outils pinceaux avec un r&#233;glage de 100 pixels environ (une grosse zone) une opacit&#233; de 50 &#224; 75 &#37;, s&#233;lectionne le noir, le principe est simple, plus c'est noir sur le masque plus c'est transparent.
- tu passes donc sur les zones les plus sombres pour retrouver un &#233;quilibre normal. (c'est l'&#233;quivalent de masquer en tirage argentique)
- si tu veux renforcer l'effet tu peux dupliquer un deuxi&#232;me fois le calque.

r&#233;sultat :
Voir la pièce jointe 15179​


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Octobre 2007)

Haaa ben voilà ! 

Merci mille fois  Je vais essayer tout ça.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Etape 1 :
> 
> Menu image > réglage > niveau : ajuster en mettant le curseur au début de la courbe. Sur cette photo, il n'y a pas grand pas grand chose à faire.
> 
> ...



Afin d'avoir un fichier plus léger, plutôt que de dupliquer le calque, on appliquera un calque courbe sans toucher à la courbe (ok direct). En plus il crée un masque automatiquement


----------



## Raf (1 Octobre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Afin d'avoir un fichier plus l&#233;ger, plut&#244;t que de dupliquer le calque, on appliquera un calque courbe sans toucher &#224; la courbe (ok direct). En plus il cr&#233;e un masque automatiquement



Ah, oui, mais &#231;a c'est avec Photoshop CS3. La m&#233;thode que je propose fonctionne avec Photoshop CS2.

Avec CS3, tu peux aussi faire :
- menu Calque > Nouveau calque de r&#233;glages > Expositon. Tu r&#232;gles le gamma &#224; 0,30 par exemple.
- outils s&#233;lection rapide (le 4&#233;me dans la barre d'outils, &#231;a tue ce truc !) tu s&#233;lectionnes la zone trop sombre (ou la zone correcte et tu inverses la s&#233;lection).
- tu fais Menu Selection > modifier > contour progressifs (20 pixels), &#231;a &#233;vite une transition trop brusque sur le bord de la s&#233;lection.
- et sur le masque li&#233; au nouveau calque, tu utilises le pot de peinture avec du noir (&#224; 75&#37; par exemple), sur la zone sombre. On peut aussi jouer sur l'opacit&#233; du calque pour faire varier le r&#233;sultat.

R&#233;sultat identique voir meilleur au premier essai et surtout beaucoup plus &#233;l&#233;gant !


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Ah, oui, mais ça c'est avec Photoshop CS3.



nop.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir

Il y a quelques temps, qqn avait post&#233; une s&#233;rie de photo prise &#224; la suite, en tournant sur lui-m&#234;me. Il avait post&#233; dans le fil "Autoportrait" en soulignant bien le fait que c'&#233;tait une s&#233;rie de photo et pas un film. Mais mis toutes &#224; la suite, &#231;a faisait comme un petit film et donn&#233; le tourni &#224; tout le monde. &#199;a date de quelques mois d&#233;j&#224;, &#231;a devait &#234;tre cet &#233;t&#233; il me semble. 

Derni&#232;rement, Alem a post&#233; une petite vid&#233;o de lui presque &#224; poil dans la salle de Bains de Zerba. Apparemment, c'&#233;tait pas une petite vid&#233;o, mais &#233;galement une s&#233;rie de photos prises &#224; la suite. 

Ma question: C'est comment qu'on fait le montage?  

J'ai pris une s&#233;rie de photos &#224; la suite (put', comme je me r&#233;p&#232;te) et j'aimerais en faire un diaporama assez rapide pour que cela fasse un film, en restant par contre dans un format l&#233;ger, &#224; poster dans le fil "Autoportraits" quoi...


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2007)

_avec certain logiciel de montage (adobe premiere 4.5 sur PC par exemple), tu peux faire du Stop Motion (image par image), sur mac, il faudrait t'adresser dans le forum vid&#233;o (le m&#234;me post ou presque, il est tr&#232;s bien)

par contre, moi c'est de la vid&#233;o mais avec un s&#233;quen&#231;age lent (pas du 25images/seconde quoi) et c'est tout&#8230; 

edit : bah oui, vous vous en doutez, ce n'est pas tout&#8230; ya aussi la "chor&#233;graphie" que j'ai du inventer pour donner &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me style de rythme visuel que la musique&#8230; tout &#231;a pour impressioner une femme (quelle femme ! :love&#8230; on en ferait des conneries hein ! 
_


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que tu veux parler de ce super AP d'alan.a (qui se fait trop rare par ici).
A mon avis c'est tout a fait faisable avec QT Pro comme pour faire ce genre de truc (sauf qu'il faut l'enregistrer en gif).


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Octobre 2007)

Encore faut-il poss&#233;der un Q pro. :mouais: 

Je m'en vais ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essayé avec iMovie?
En enchainant les photos rapidement, ça devrai le faire non? 
Après, pour le mettre en gif, aucunes idées.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu as essayé avec iMovie?
> En enchainant les photos rapidement, ça devrai le faire non?


Bonne idée 


Khyu a dit:


> Après, pour le mettre en gif, aucunes idées.


Export en .mov puis Mov2Gif.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Octobre 2007)

merci pour les r&#233;ponses... :rose: J'ai ouvert un autre fil ailleurs, avec d'autres r&#233;ponses &#224; la cl&#233;. J'ai tout ce qu'il me faut maintenant pour bien faire, entre QT pro, iMovie, The Gimp et maintenant Mov2Gif.


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2007)

Un petit passage pour faire plaisir &#224; jpmiss 
C'est fait avec image ready, chaque photo est replac&#233;e en se basant sur l'axe du nez et l'axe des yeux. (on peut voir les d&#233;calages dans la version couleur plus grosse)
C'est ensuite enregistr&#233; pour le web en gif 2 couleurs


----------



## julienfroment (5 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir tout le monde, je croyai en voyant le nom du forum qu'on parlait mang&#233;... je vous avez pr&#233;par&#233; une petit photo... bon ba je vous montre l'avan apr&#232;s du coup





apr&#232;s





photo prise f 5,0 1/25s.
Balance des blancs refaite avec lightroom puis vibrance descendu &#224; 0 et enfin leg&#232;re resaturation. hummmm....
gspr ne pas etre trop hors sujet...


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2007)

La cuisine commence avant la prise de vue  
Par exemple, en numérique, il est préférable de surexposer (sans brûler les blancs) puis de sous-exposer au "développement" afin de tirer le meilleur du capteur. Ici, ta cellule a été trompée par l'aspect clair de la scène et la photo est sous-exposée. Tu le rattrapes dans Lightroom mais cela fait monter le bruit. Un coup d'il sur le dos de ton boîtier t'aurait indiqué que la courbe n'était pas calée à droite comme ce type de scène l'aurait exigé toutes les scènes à mon sens).

Ce n'était qu'un exemple car ce type de photo relève de la nature morte et c'est un genre très exigeant. Un exemple ? Va jeter un il chez JMG

Bienvenu en cuisine et n'hésite pas à remonter ce fil très instructif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> La cuisine commence avant la prise de vue
> Par exemple, en numérique, il est préférable de surexposer (sans brûler les blancs) puis de sous-exposer au "développement" afin de tirer le meilleur du capteur.



Tu n'aurais pas dit le contraire pour les raw ?

Je prends l'exemple de ta photo d'un enfant qui se jette dans l'eau.
Sur celle ci tu avais plutôt sous exposé à la prise de vue non ?


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2007)

Non, elle est surexpos&#233;e avec les reflets sp&#233;culaires br&#251;l&#233;s. Tu te souviens d'elle sous-expos&#233;e car je l'avais utilis&#233;e pour montrer &#224; quoi ressemblait un RAW qui n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; bascul&#233; en Gamma 2,2. Du coup la plupart de la luminosit&#233; est &#224; gauche sur la courbe et nous voyons une photo qui nous para&#238;t tr&#232;s sous-expos&#233;e. On comprend bien alors que le passage en gamma 2,2 qui se fait lors de la derawtisation d&#233;place la courbe vers la droite en compressant les hautes lumi&#232;res et en &#233;tirant les basses lumi&#232;res d'o&#249; une perte d'informations dans les ombres et l'apparition de bruit.

Tu devrais faire l'essai toi-m&#234;me pour bien int&#233;grer le processus. Tu prends une sc&#232;ne qui pr&#233;sentera un beau flou arri&#232;re avec des passages entre zones sombres et lumineuses. Tu prends un clich&#233; parfaitement expos&#233;. Tu en prends un autre sous-expos&#233; d'un cran (pas un tiers, mais bien un cran). Encore une autre surexpos&#233;e d'un cran cette fois, puis, si cette derni&#232;re ne pr&#233;sente pas de zones br&#251;l&#233;es, une derni&#232;re qui br&#251;le l&#233;g&#232;rement les zones les plus clairs (sur le dos de l'appareil, c'est un jpeg derawtis&#233; qui est pr&#233;sent&#233; et s'il est br&#251;l&#233; cela ne veut pas dire que le RAW l'est vraiment aussi). Tu d&#233;veloppes tout &#231;a pour obtenir des images ayant une luminosit&#233; &#233;quivalente &#224; l'&#339;il. Normalement, l'exposition devrait &#234;tre &#224; 0 pour l'image bien expos&#233;e, &#224; +1 pour celle qui est sous-expos&#233;e, &#224; -0,5 ou -1 pour les derni&#232;res.
C'est maintenant que tu passes en zoom 100&#37; et que tu compares (apr&#232;s avoir retir&#233; toute correction de bruit de luminance et de couleur). Tu verras un certain bruit particuli&#232;rement perceptible dans les zones floues de transition entre zones sombres et lumineuses. Mais ce bruit devrait avoir totalement disparu sur les clich&#233;s surexpos&#233;s. Mais ce n'est pas tout, les ombres qui ne sont pas flous r&#233;v&#232;lent des d&#233;tails qui ne sont pas pr&#233;sents sur les clich&#233;s sous-expos&#233;s. &#199;a croustille.

Evidemment, cela est encore plus &#233;vident lorsque l'on monte en sensibilit&#233;.

Evidemment cela n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t pour des images qui vise le WEB  Par contre sur un tirage A3 (A2 pour ceux qui ont mieux qu'un 350D  ) :love: :love:



@ Ed : bah non, il y a des trucs d'Alan de JP etc. qui m'ont appris pas mal de trucs


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Non, elle est surexpos&#233;e
> ...​




Au temps pour moi.

J'avais essay&#233; une op&#233;ration un peu pr&#232;s &#233;quivalente sur un visage avec des t&#226;ches de rousseurs. J'ai bracket&#233; la valeur d'exposition d'un cran sur 3 prises de vue.

Ensuite, devant l'ordi, je me suis aper&#231;u que j'arrivais &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer toutes les t&#226;ches de rousseurs dans la lumi&#232;re sur le clich&#233; sur-ex, ce qui &#233;tait beaucoup moins ais&#233; sur le clich&#233; sous-ex.

D'o&#249; mon &#233;tonnement et mon incompr&#233;hension face &#224; ton sujet avec l'enfant.
J'aurai du le relire plus en d&#233;tails. 

Merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions msieur'.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Au temps pour moi.
> 
> J'avais essayé une opération un peu près équivalente sur un visage avec des tâches de rousseurs. J'ai bracketé la valeur d'exposition d'un cran sur 3 prises de vue.
> 
> ...



La surexposition dépend du boîtier. Sur un 350D, il est difficile de dépasser un cran.


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> La surexposition dépend du boîtier. Sur un *350D*, il est difficile de dépasser un cran.


Ne l'insultes pas parbleu !!! Il a un Nikon ....


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

aheum&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (7 Novembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Ne l'insultes pas parbleu !!! Il a un Nikon ....



Ca marche avec tout système numérique... même avec un scanner rotatif remarque bien que je nai pas essayé (il ne rentre pas dans mon appart ). Par contre je le pratique sur un scanner canon avec un certain succès (quoique plus modeste qu'avec le boîtier numérique)
Ce que j'en dis, c'est qu'il faut essayer avec son équipement, faire des tests, et voir. C'est dommages de s'acheter un 5D et de faire des images en Jpeg dont la qualité est moindre que celles sortant d'un 350D en RAW surexposé      
Je dois dire que je n'ai plus sorti mon posemètre depuis un certain temps. Remarque bien qu'évaluer l'éclairage, cela donne une bonne base de départ. Je risque de l'utiliser pour évaluer mon prochain boîtier :love: :love: :love: 
Il faudrait aussi que j'essaye de calibrer mon 350D actuel, je ne suis pas satisfait des verts. Je suis toujours en train de réduire la saturation. Il faut que je trouve un colorchecker.

Ca s'use ça avec le temps (modification des couleurs) ? Il y a une date de péremption ?


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_ceci dit, &#231;a va finir par ressembler &#224; l'&#233;cole Louis Lumi&#232;re ici et moins &#224; un ramassis de photographes&#8230;

si tu savais ce qu'il avait &#224; en carrer de ta colorim&#233;trie le p&#232;re Cartier-Bresson&#8230; et je n'ose m&#234;me pas parler de Brassa&#239;&#8230; 

ah la pignole, &#231;a va toujours hein ! 


voil&#224; : je r&#233;tablis un peu la balance. 
_


----------



## Picouto (8 Novembre 2007)

T'es dur... c'est seulement un dyschromatopsiste talentueux.​


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_m'en fous, je r&#233;tablissais la balance&#8230; la photographie technique a beaucoup tendance &#224; la chance et le laisser-aller&#8230;

"est-ce qu'on demande &#224; un peintre quel pinceau il utilise ?" Man Ray


comprendre : c'est pas que ce soit inint&#233;ressant&#8230; mais la vraie r&#233;alit&#233; des couleurs d&#233;pend tellement du cerveau de celui qui regarde&#8230; pareil pour le bruit, moi qui ne r&#233;fl&#233;chit pas 50 minutes avant une photo, je m'en fous du bruit&#8230; de toute fa&#231;on, avant j'utilisais de la Tmax 400 pouss&#233;e &#224; 1600 Asa alors sans d&#233;conner le bruit, c'est pas un mal, &#231;a peut aussi &#234;tre assum&#233;&#8230;

sinon, c'est bien les explications mais perso, je m'en branle un peu&#8230; tant que les dents et le blanc de l'&#339;il sont blancs&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Ouep&#8230; pas faux sur le fond, mais c'est le seul fil d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la technique, et la colorim&#233;trie ainsi que le traitement des photos num&#233;riques &#231;a correspond aussi &#224; une r&#233;alit&#233; professionnelle : le m&#233;tier de chromiste. Je lis ici des choses tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes pour juger et am&#233;liorer les productions et les retouches des &#233;quipes que je fais travailler. De fa&#231;on plus personnelle, m&#234;me si je ne suis pas aussi "jusqu'au-boutiste" je fais un peu de post-traitement de mes photos et j'ai appris pas mal de choses techniques.
Il en faut pour tout le monde  Le propos de tout le monde ici n'est pas il me semble de devenir justement le prochain Cartier Bresson


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_justement, je tenais juste &#224; r&#233;tablir une balance.* Le m&#233;tier de chromiste (que tu connais un peu) ne correspond pas par exemple au m&#233;tier de reporter par exemple (juste au hasard).

je vois peu de photographies r&#233;ellement int&#233;ressantes o&#249; les types se sont demand&#233;s s'ils poussaient la courbe vers la droite ou vers la gauche&#8230; 

ou alors on ressort le fameux Zone System&#8230; 

*abruptement. sinon on va dire que je mollis 
_


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2007)

y-a-t-il quoi que ce soit &#224; r&#233;tablir dans un fil dont le sujet est de toutes fa&#231;ons depuis le d&#233;but bas&#233; sur la technique, le post traitement ??

non, parce que dans ce cas, on peut aller r&#233;tablir des &#233;quilibres partout


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_on peut. 

ps : j'ai cru voir dans ce fil des trucs qui n'&#233;taient pas sur le post-traitement : d&#233;caler la courbe &#224; l'exposition (c'est du pr&#233;-traitement si tu me le permets), le cadrage selon Amok, etc&#8230; 

ps 2 : tant que je vous fais r&#233;agir, j'ai gagn&#233; ma petite bataille&#8230; 

ps 3 : ouais, je sais, c'est d&#233;gueulasse mais je fais &#231;a pour vous hein ! 

_


----------



## Picouto (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _m'en fous, je rétablissais la balance _


Je parlais de Dendrimère ​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je parlais de Dendrimère ​




Tu n'as pas fini d'employer des gros mots .....


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _justement, je tenais juste à rétablir une balance.* Le métier de chromiste (que tu connais un peu) ne correspond pas par exemple au métier de reporter par exemple (juste au hasard).
> 
> je vois peu de photographies réellement intéressantes où les types se sont demandés s'ils poussaient la courbe vers la droite ou vers la gauche
> 
> ...


Pour un mec qui bosse à la Fnouc, ça fait tache de se foutre de la techenik .


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2007)

En même temps, c'est pas la technique qui fait la photo.
Pour moi la technique numérique, ça correspond au Labo du temps de l'argentique.
On joue sur les couleurs, la lumière, on recadre mais ça ne va pas plus loin.
Si on refait toute sa photo, c'est plus de la photo...


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ceci dit, ça va finir par ressembler à l'école Louis Lumière ici et moins à un ramassis de photographes
> 
> si tu savais ce qu'il avait à en carrer de ta colorimétrie le père Cartier-Bresson et je n'ose même pas parler de Brassaï
> 
> ...



  

Juste histoire de flooder un peu, j'aime bien venir sur ce fil voir ce qui se trame chez les spécialistes de la bidouille,je suis ravi que ça existe (la bidouille et le fil) et j'apprends des choses pour ma culture générale mais c'est vrai que personnellement, je me vois mal pinailler sur toutes ces histoires de chromie, d'exposition affinée pour tenir compte des spécificités des capteurs, etc. déjà que je ne me suis pas encore convaincu de photographier en raw 

Du coup je me pose deux questions (des vraies questions, c'est pas pour ironiser du tout au cas où certains le croiraient) que je pose à tous nos brillants techniciens : 
1) est-ce qu'ils raisonnent au moment de la prise de vue en pensant déjà à certains post-traitements éventuels ? (comme on peut faire par exemple en prennat une photo en format 3/2 tout en pensant déjà à une photo finale carrée). 
2) est-ce que cette réflexion éventuelle mais aussi les post-traitements sophistiqués (chromie, etc.) ils ont tendance à le faire dans tous les cas ou plus ou moins suivant le type de photo (recherches, portraits, paysages).

Par exemple, je ne touche quasiment jamais la chromie (je suis bien trop nul pour ça de toutes façons) mais surtout ça ne me plairait pas de le faire sur un paysage alors que je pourrai l'imaginer sur une photo un peu bizarre. Avez-vous ou non des réticences à bidouiller certaines photos ?

PS pour alèm : pour Cartier-Bresson et Brassai, faut dire aussi que la colorimétrie en noir et blanc, ça présente un peu moins d'intérêt, quand même, je suppose


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Du coup je me pose deux questions (des vraies questions, c'est pas pour ironiser du tout au cas o&#249; certains le croiraient) que je pose &#224; tous nos brillants techniciens :
> 1) est-ce qu'ils raisonnent au moment de la prise de vue en pensant d&#233;j&#224; &#224; certains post-traitements &#233;ventuels ? (comme on peut faire par exemple en prennat une photo en format 3/2 tout en pensant d&#233;j&#224; &#224; une photo finale carr&#233;e).





Tout &#224; fait. 
Moi tu vois, je prends que des photos pourries en me disant : boah on s'en fout, en la bidouillant derri&#232;re elle va surement &#234;tre super.

c'est &#231;a aussi la maitrise : faut anticiper.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2007)

Non, la vraie maîtrise c'est de se dire, "je fais une super photo, et si je la bidouille, elle ressemblera plus à rien..."


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je me pose deux questions (des vraies questions, c'est pas pour ironiser du tout au cas o&#249; certains le croiraient) que je pose &#224; tous nos brillants techniciens :
> 1) est-ce qu'ils raisonnent au moment de la prise de vue en pensant d&#233;j&#224; &#224; certains post-traitements &#233;ventuels ? (comme on peut faire par exemple en prennat une photo en format 3/2 tout en pensant d&#233;j&#224; &#224; une photo finale carr&#233;e).
> 2) est-ce que cette r&#233;flexion &#233;ventuelle mais aussi les post-traitements sophistiqu&#233;s (chromie, etc.) ils ont tendance &#224; le faire dans tous les cas ou plus ou moins suivant le type de photo (recherches, portraits, paysages).
> 
> Par exemple, je ne touche quasiment jamais la chromie (je suis bien trop nul pour &#231;a de toutes fa&#231;ons) mais surtout &#231;a ne me plairait pas de le faire sur un paysage alors que je pourrai l'imaginer sur une photo un peu bizarre. Avez-vous ou non des r&#233;ticences &#224; bidouiller certaines photos ?


Bonjour Luc 

Ta question me semble tr&#232;s interressante car je me demande aussi comment (par exemple) Dendrim&#232;re, MacMarco, Virpen ou Picouto pensent leur photos...

Pour ma part, cela d&#233;pend de pas mal de chose.
Si la lumi&#232;re est bonne et le sujet interressant, je vais prendre le clich&#233; en ne pensant qu'au cadrage et &#224; la PDC. Le traitement se fera plus tard en fonction de mes envies et de mes besoins.

Si la lumi&#232;re est moins bonne voir mauvaise, je vais commencer &#224; regarder du cot&#233; de la vitesse et des ISO (je pr&#233;f&#232;re le bruit au flou, mais c'est une question de gout...).
Je dois choisir si je privil&#233;gie la nettet&#233; ou la lumi&#232;re. Je commence aussi &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir aux diff&#233;rents traitement qui me permetront d'&#233;clairer mon sujet o&#249; il faut grace &#224; Photoshop (calque de courbe).
Voila, ma r&#233;flexion au niveau de la prise de vue s'arr&#234;te l&#224;. Je n'en suis pas encore &#224; "voir" ma photo en noir & blanc, ou &#224; me faire de petites "mise en sc&#232;ne" comme on peut en voir sur certain forum. Bon, si, &#231;a m'arrive, mais &#231;a reste tr&#232;s rare (Macro ou Portrait).

Niveau post-traitement, je dirais que gr&#226;ce au num&#233;rique, j'ai souvent plusieurs clich&#233;s du m&#234;me sujet &#224; quelques seconde d'&#233;cart. Cela me permet de faire diff&#233;rentes versions de clich&#233;s quasi semblables (noir & blanc, s&#233;pia, retouche de la lumi&#232;re sur le visage...). Bien sur, avant de passer sous Toshop, j'essaye d&#233;j&#224; de traiter mon RAW le mieux possible. Quand aux versions "tr&#232;s bidouill&#233;es" je n'en fait que tr&#232;s rarement. Cela arrive que quand j'ai vraiment une id&#233;e bien pr&#233;cise.
Cela ne m'emp&#234;che pas d'avoir souvent plus de 5 calques pour retoucher une photo (lumi&#232;re, contraste, couleur, imperfection de la peau/poussi&#232;re, m&#233;langeur de couche, fond &#224; cacher...).
Sinon, je ne suis pas tr&#232;s adepte des filtres Toshop, &#224; par de Bruit, Flou gaussien, Accentuation, KPT Equalizer et quelques autres.
Au niveau des outils, j'aime beaucoup le tampon, la brosse d'annulation, le doigt et les d&#233;grad&#233; (pour le calque de courbe).

Voila pour le moment


----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2007)

On fait café philo dans la cuisine    

Evidemment que les peintres parlent cuisine. Il faut sans doute restituer la phrase de HCB dans son contexte : en France la photo n'était pas vraiment de l'art (contrairement aux US). D'où des questions que l'on pausait plutôt à Daguerre ou Niepce qu'à Courbet. Pour un HCB, cela devait être agaçant.

Mais pour moi la cuisine, ce n'est pas seulement le tirage... euh pardon... la postproduction   c'est tout ce qui amène à l'image. Choisir d'ouvrir le diaphragme pour isoler le sujet dans le flou et réduire la saturation pour adoucir l'image, pour moi, c'est du même ordre.

Concernant la couleur, elle ne pose pas de problème en noir et blanc  Quoique ! Les amateurs de Noir et Blanc savent que l'impression est très délicate, l'imprimante ne pouvant (pour l'instant) faire autrement que d'utiliser des encres couleurs en plus des gris spécialement dédiées à ce type de tirage. Du coup on a des problèmes de métamérisée (une dominante colorée apparaît sous certains éclairages ; j'ai appris un nouveau mot compliqué) :sick: 
La vision des couleurs est complexe et chaque humain les voit différemment. Mais un même humain voit de la même manière deux couleurs identiques dans les mêmes conditions. Personnellement, j'aime bien que la photo qui m'arrive par la poste présente des couleurs très proches de ce que j'ai choisi à l'écran. Ça, j'y arrive assez bien. Mais j'aimerais bien également avoir une distribution des couleurs qui correspond grosso modo à ce que j'avais sous les yeux et qui m'a attiré sur le terrain. Je sais qu'on en est bien loin mais si je pouvais m'y approcher un peu plus en caractérisant mon boîtier, pourquoi ne pas essayer ?

Il y a déjà tellement de choses à gérer pendant la prise de vue qu'il est préférable de laisser a posteriori, au tirage, tout ce qui peut l'être. Mais pour ça, il faut ramener le plus d'informations possible dans l'image pour pouvoir choisir ensuite à tête reposée.

Il me semble que pour pouvoir oublier la technique, il faut d'abord la maîtriser. Je n'en suis pas là et cela se sent probablement


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_ce que j'aime bien avec toi, c'est que tu rends pas mal de choses intelligibles.  Mais quand tu fais le crois&#233;, je t'avoue &#231;a m'agace. 

mais ce qui pourrait m'agacer plus c'est de confondre HCB et Man Ray&#8230;  

ceci dit, Man Ray &#233;tait peintre&#8230; 

et autre remarque : si tu &#233;tais peintre, tu r&#233;fl&#233;chirais diff&#233;rement ! 
_


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2007)

Je ne regrette pas d'avoir posé mes questions : ça m'aide à mieux comprendre ce que vous faites et par là-même à mieux comprendre ce que je fais ou ne fais pas. Accesoirement, ça me redonnerait envie de faire du noir & blanc .

Penser à la profondeur de champ, par exemple, ça, je le fais (enfin pas tout le temps  je suis un brin trop spontané pour le faire tout le temps), je sais en gros comment ça marche et ce que ça donne. Et, précisément, ce que ça donne est assez difficile, je suppose, à recréer plus tard (on doit pouvoir mettre du flou mais pas sûr que ça ressemble au flou de mise au point et l'enlever, c'est sans doute beucoup plus dur ).

Pour la couleur, moi aussi j'aimerais bien retrouver les couleurs que j'ai vues en prenant les photos et je comprends donc bien SirdDeck sur ce point mais cette "caractérisation" reste pour moi quelque chose de vague, de senti, pas du tout pensé, mesuré et, outre les moyens techniques de retrouver ça (moyens qui me manquent ), c'est vrai que j'ai des réticences à bidouiller pour le retrouver, comme si j'avais l'impression de transformer la capture d'un instant en laborieuse reconstitution. Je dois avoir un traumatisme initial là-dessus  C'est particulièrement vrai pour moi en ce qui concerne la couleur (ça relève de la magie pour moi et je ne me sens pas magicien ). Disons que pour ce qui est de l'argentique, je préférais la provia à la velvia, la reala aux couleurs flashy, donc une certaine "neutralité" et si j'avais un critère pour la sortie de l'appareil numérique, ça serait quelque chose de ce style.

Quant à ce que dit Wip, sur ce qui concerne la lumière globale, je comprends bien et c'est une logique qui m'est naturelle. Par contre, les masques de photoshop, autant je trouve ça fabuleux quand c'est bien utilisé par les autres, autant je me vois toujours mal faire ça (a fortiori y penser à l'avance, ça se borne en général à : trop de contraste, même pas la peine ou trop de contraste, on pourra peut-être adoucir assez).

Quant aux références à la peinture, elles sont bien utiles pour m'aider à réfléchir : en fait en photo, je suis loin de la peinture au sens où les photos que j'ai tendance à faire sont plus du côté "reproduction" qu'invention. Je sais, c'est simpliste et il est évident pour moi que la photo n'a rien à voir avec la réalité mais c'est pour situer. Ça ne m'empêche pas d'aimer par exemple la série de photos de MacMarco, simplement j'aime les regarder mais je ne sais/veux/peux pas les faire, enfin il me semble.

Je m'excuse de transformer (provisoirement) la cuisine en café philo mais la bonne cuisine, c'est aussi de la philo 

PS J'adore plein de photos de Man Ray et, il y a belle lurette, je me régalais à regarder la double page de "Point de vue Images du monde" mais oui  qui présentait de grands photographes en quelques photos, Brassai et Man Ray y sont passés il me semble, mais je me souviens surtout de l'effet que m'avait fait des photos de grands américains comme Ed Weston et d'autres dont j'ai oublié le nom mais pas l'impression que ça m'avait fait. Pour conclure en cuisine, un bel exemple de Weston


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_moi, j'pr&#233;f&#232;re ses photos de poivrons &#224; ses photos de nus&#8230; ah c'&#233;tait pas un Nu l&#224; ?  

en vrai, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ses Nautiles&#8230; magnifique&#8230;

et puis les r&#233;citations&#8230;

les photos dans le sable&#8230;


&#224; savoir que Weston a fait la photo que je trouve la plus &#233;rotique de toutes*. et que c'est une femme habill&#233;e&#8230; 

*avec La Pri&#232;re de Man Ray
_


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _moi, j'préfère ses photos de poivrons à ses photos de nus ah c'était pas un Nu là ?
> _



Le poivron est toujours nu, sauf quand il est pelé


----------



## SirDeck (22 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> *SirDeck*, ma question était faussement naïve. Mais le choix sera entre RAW et TIFF, pas jpeg



Je répondrais qu'un TIFF en 16bit et profil Prophoto RVB, ce n'est pas forcément plus léger qu'un RAW    

Le fait de traduire d'un format vers un autre entraîne forcément une perte d'information.
Mais surtout, une personne qui tire aujourd'hui un RAW qu'il a chouté il y a 3 ans peut obtenir quelque chose de beaucoup mieux du fait de l'amélioration des algorithmes. Demain, tu pourras faire de la correction sélective sur tous les derawtiseurs...


----------



## Picouto (22 Novembre 2007)

Suite à des échanges avec certains, je souhaite juste illustrer l'intérêt du profil colorimétrique en sRVB quand on veut diffuser sur le web.

Comme un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours : voici 2 photos présentant des profils différents - c'est leur seul différence.









La première n'est pas en sRVB alors que la seconde oui.
La première n'est pas du tout le reflet de mon travail sous toshop, la seconde oui.
CQFD


----------



## SirDeck (22 Novembre 2007)

mais si votre écran n'est pas calibré, vous ne voyez pas du tout ce que voit picotou


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Je me disais aussi. 

C'est censé être laquelle la "bonne" ? Celle de gauche ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> mais si votre écran n'est pas calibré, vous ne voyez pas du tout ce que voit picotou



  

En fait personne ne voit pareil de toutes façons (et ne parlons pas des daltoniens).

Et sinon, je trouve la photo belle, et autant je comprends que Picouto puisse se sentir frustré si une version ne rend pas ce qu'il voudrait qu'elle rende, autant je pense que ce qui fait le coeur de cette photo y est de toutes façons, à droite comme à gauche. En résumé, le compositeur Picouto devrait de toutes façons être satisfait tandis que l'interprète Picouto pourrait se plaindre que, d'un côté, la prise de son/image gâche son travail 

(Je pourrais m'étendre sur le sujet , parler de l'importance respective de l'auteur et du lecteur en littérature, etc. mais ce n'est vraiment pas le sujet. Sinon, je viens de voir un concert mêlant musique et films d'animation (au sens large, pas vraiment du Walt Disney) et c'était bien beau et le travail sur l'image et sur la couleur était superbe : sirdeck, macmarco, picouto, etc. auraient sans doute apprécié


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Je répondrais qu'un TIFF en 16bit et profil Prophoto RVB, ce n'est pas forcément plus léger qu'un RAW
> 
> Le fait de traduire d'un format vers un autre entraîne forcément une perte d'information.
> Mais surtout, une personne qui tire aujourd'hui un RAW qu'il a chouté il y a 3 ans peut obtenir quelque chose de beaucoup mieux du fait de l'amélioration des algorithmes. Demain, tu pourras faire de la correction sélective sur tous les derawtiseurs...



Certes, mais en terme de perennite, je me pose la question. Je suis sur de pouvoir relire mon TIFF 16 bits dans 15 ans, par contre mon RAW je n'en suis pas certain. Voila pourquoi je me pose la question, et pourquoi j'en fais part a des amateurs de reflex qui vont devoir rapidement mettre en place une routine pour gerer leurs photos


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

MAIS IL EST GENIAL CE FIL !!! J'avais jamais trop regarde ce qu'il y avait dedans, c'est vraiment super toutes ces recettes !!! Merci *SirDeck *


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Certes, mais en terme de perennite, je me pose la question. Je suis sur de pouvoir relire mon TIFF 16 bits dans 15 ans, par contre mon RAW je n'en suis pas certain. Voila pourquoi je me pose la question, et pourquoi j'en fais part a des amateurs de reflex qui vont devoir rapidement mettre en place une routine pour gerer leurs photos



C'est en effet une vraie question. Il y a deux réponses.
- On peut se dire qu'il existera des logiciels capables de lire tous les formats un peu comme GraphicConverter aujourd'hui. C'est un pari.
- On peut adhérer à la réponse d'Adobe en Adoptant le format standard et ouvert DNG dont le but est justement de garantir la pérennité des fichiers dans le temps (le format est documenté et tout développeur peut donc produire un logiciel permettant de traiter le DNG).

Ce format est intégré par défaut dans les applications Adobe. LightRoom permet par exemple de convertir automatiquement dans ce format dès l'import des photos. Mais comme les formats propriétaires sont fermés eux, certains photographes craignent que certaines informations qui ne sont pas accessibles par Adobe dans le RAW soient perdues une fois le DNG générer et le RAW détruit. C'est pourquoi, une des possibilités du DNG est d'encapsuler en plus le RAW d'origine. Mais du coup, je ne te raconte pas la taille du fichier. Par contre, tu as tous les avantages  

Ma solution actuelle est de travailler avec les RAW. Je ne prends pas de risque, travaillant avec la marque qui a  les reins les plus solides. Mais tout peut arriver. Le jour où un doute concernant le format de mes fichiers qui seront alors devenus de vieux fichier sera arrivé (imaginons que Canon passe enfin au DNG et que par courtoisie il rende public ses formats précédents) je pourrais toujours convertir toute ma photothèque avec DNG converter d'Adobe, logiciel qui est fait pour ça, qui est gratuit et qui est toujours à jour côté boîtiers pris en charges.


----------



## Picouto (23 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> mais si votre écran n'est pas calibré, vous ne voyez pas du tout ce que voit picouto


Je conviens que, malgré tous les efforts qu'on puisse déployer pour faire passer non pas les "vraies couleurs" mais celles qu'on veux donner à sa photo (profil adequat, format...), le problème reste l'étalonnage des écrans ajouté à la piètre qualité de certains de ceux-ci.



Khyu a dit:


> Je me disais aussi.
> 
> C'est censé être laquelle la "bonne" ? Celle de gauche ?


Il n'est pas question d'y chercher "laquelle est la bonne" mais plutôt celle qui correspond à ce que j'ai voulu faire...
Ceci étant, si tu ne vois pas de différences entre les 2, cf. supra ou infra selon...



Luc G a dit:


> En fait personne ne voit pareil de toutes façons (et ne parlons pas des daltoniens)...


  Pour ça, je le vis au quotidien avec mon fils et ses réactions à certaines de mes photos sont intéressantes (voire émouvantes, mais ça c'est le père qui parle) même à 4 ans...


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2007)

_


SirDeck a dit:



			Ma solution actuelle est de travailler avec les RAW. Je ne prends pas de risque, travaillant avec la marque qui a  les reins les plus solides.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


marrant celle-là 

par contre, ça s'appelle du fanatisme parce que ce n'est pas du tout ce que dit le marché 
tu sais, pour Canon et Nikon (qui sont biens les deux principaux acteurs du marché Reflex mais uniquement du marché Reflex, je ne te parle pas des profondeurs abyssinalles de Canon dans le marché du compact), pour ces deux marques, la photo n'est pas un marché "réellement" important. Ce n'est qu'une vitrine grand public. Et quand ils ne sont pas frontalement en concurrence déjà dans les reflex, ils ne sont pas du tout concurrents dans les autres marchés. Le scientifique (MET/MEB pour Nikon, outils d'optiques pour ophtalmos pour Canon), les photocopieurs (Canon), les "graveurs" de waffers pour Nikon, et bien d'autres machines étranges et performantes en optiques sont eux des marchés importants et rentables.

Canon perd de l'argent avec la photo Nikon en gagne mais les deux grands gagnants sont Sony et surtout le maitre incontesté : Panasonic (qui se procure le luxe de ne fabriquer qu'au japon respect  )

après out, les deux plus anciennes marques photo japonaises ont bien fermé après avoir fusionné : Konica-Minolta 

_


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2007)

Tout à fait d'accord avec alèm sur la relativité de la "domination" en photo, au moins si on vise le long terme. Quelques rappels sur le sujet :
- la part de marché de Minolta en reflex argentique était, me semble-t-il supérieure à celle de Nikon avant les bévues de l'APS (même si c'était le contraire en pro), faut dire que c'est minolta qui avait lancé le premier système complet autofocus
- dans les années 70, outre leica et quelques autres, les appareils de référence "modernes" étaient entre autres (au moins d'après ce qu'on lisait, on peut aussi lire des conneries ) le canon FTB et le Minolta SRT101 même chez des pros. David Hamilton, c'était du SRT 
- en remontant un peu plus loin : "la photo, c'est les allemands ; les japonais, c'est pas solide et de mauvaise qualité"


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

... et puis il faut voir les marches. J'entendais l'autre jour que Nikon en Belgique c'est plus de 95% du marche reflex local ???!


----------



## jahrom (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... et puis il faut voir les marches. J'entendais l'autre jour que Nikon en Belgique c'est plus de 95% du marche reflex local ???!



Quand on dit que les belges sont cons 

Je plaisante bien sur (je suis belge d'origine) 


aparté émotion :
Sinon je suis propriétaire d'un canon ftb. Je l'ai ressorti de sa caisse, les yeux remplies d'émotions. J'ai dessus un bon vieux 50 1.8 (qui servait à mon oncle à faire de beau portrait de moi pour mes 2 ans...:love
J'ai porté à l'oeil ce bijou et la stupéfaction !! Un viseur exceptionnel !! (il enrhume le 5D)


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi, je suis d'accord. Je peux ?    
Tout est impermanence... Donc la question est légitime. RAW ou DNG ? Aujourd'hui je ne me la pose pas pour mes RAW Canon (455 milliards de yens en bénéfice net consolidé fin 2006). Je ne me la poserais pas non plus si j'utilisais des RAW Nikon (28,9 milliards de yens en bénéfice net consolidé fin 2006)... Mais demain ? Tout est impermanence...
Minoltiste, on m'a ici conseillé de changer de marque lorsque je devais renouveler tout mon équipement pour passer en numérique. Aujourd'hui, je ne le regrette pas évidemment. A l'époque, non seulement Canon était en santé, mais dans l'entrée de gamme un boîtier se distinguait des autres marques. Aujourd'hui est ce que j'achèterais à nouveau un Canon ? Pas si sûr. Je me fous et contre fous des marques, je ne voue aucune fidélité aux personnes morales, c'est le service rendu qui m'intéresse. Mon prochain appareil sera-t-il un Canon ? Certainement, ce sont mes objectifs qui comptent et ils sont compatibles Canon maintenant. Il faudrait vraiment que la marque se retrouve très en retard pour me faire reconsidérer la chose. Mais cela arrivera sans doute un jour... Impermanence je vous dis... DNG alors ? Qui sait, le DNG aura peut-être disparu demain.

:sleep:


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2007)

_


Luc G a dit:



			Tout à fait d'accord avec alèm sur la relativité de la "domination" en photo, au moins si on vise le long terme. Quelques rappels sur le sujet :
- la part de marché de Minolta en reflex argentique était, me semble-t-il supérieure à celle de Nikon avant les bévues de l'APS (même si c'était le contraire en pro), faut dire que c'est minolta qui avait lancé le premier système complet autofocus
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


système complet oui, le premier brevet d'autofocus étant dû à Leica qui ne l'a jamais mais vraiment jamais appliqué et le premier reflex "autofocus" étant un Pentax : le ME-F que mon père a toujours mais qui n'était autofocus qu'avec son zoom 35/70 

ceci dit lme part de marché reflex de Minolta était plus grande que Nikon mais Nikon était le premier en parts de marché objectifs (mieux margés )
Canon assurant les première splaces grâce à ses excellents 500N et 50



Luc G a dit:



			- dans les années 70, outre leica et quelques autres, les appareils de référence "modernes" étaient entre autres (au moins d'après ce qu'on lisait, on peut aussi lire des conneries ) le canon FTB et le Minolta SRT101 même chez des pros. David Hamilton, c'était du SRT 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


et dire que le top du top en 1978 en concurrence des OM2 et SRT était le Topcon qui surpassait ces deux appareils haut la main !! 



Luc G a dit:



			- en remontant un peu plus loin : "la photo, c'est les allemands ; les japonais, c'est pas solide et de mauvaise qualité" 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'était vrai jusqu'au Nikon F après lui le déluge nippon 



HmJ a dit:



			... et puis il faut voir les marches. J'entendais l'autre jour que Nikon en Belgique c'est plus de 95% du marche reflex local ???!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


vaut mieux un vrai con avec un nikon qu'un faux con avec un canon proverbe belge 



jahrom a dit:



			Quand on dit que les belges sont cons 

Je plaisante bien sur (je suis belge d'origine) 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


mouais, moi aussi le meilleur viseur que je connaisse étant le viseur sportif du F4 visée 100% à 10cm du viseur !! 

ceci dit, je suis aussi d'origine belge wallone et d'origine flamande française 

_


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... et puis il faut voir les marches. J'entendais l'autre jour que Nikon en Belgique c'est plus de 95% du marche reflex local ???!



Tu as entendu ça d'un ami qui l'avait entendu d'un ami ou tu as des chiffres ? 
Ça ne me pose pas de problème que Nikon soit leader du marché mais 95 % du marché des reflex me semble totalement impossible. 
Ne sort pas de chiffre "que tu as entendu", c'est toujours risqué.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2007)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle de sonde&#8230; Je suis en train de regarder, le gestionnaire de profil de Tiger ne me contente plus. 


Oui, je sais, c'est sacrilège. Mais bon, on fait ce qu'on peut. C'était soit une sonde, soit un disque dur&#8230; 

Bref, je suis un peu perdu. Les prix s'étalent de 80 euros pour un étalonnage simple, à plus de 300 euros pour la sonde delamortkitu. C'est quoi une sonde bridée? 
Un petit tour sur le site d'Arnaud Frich m'a permis de préciser des petites choses que je ne connaissais pas. 

Les sondes, c'est un peu comme les boîtiers ou pas? Les premiers prix suffisent dans un premier temps ou est-ce plus intéressant de taper dans le haut de gamme de suite? Du pro ou du pas pro?  

J'ai deux écrans à calibrer, aucune imprimante&#8230;


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2007)

_une sonde Spyder de base suffit largement au début ! 
_


----------



## SirDeck (24 Novembre 2007)

Oui, Alèm a raison.
Si tu es en double écran tu peux vérifier si la calibration synchronisée homogène des deux est possible. Spyder 2 gère ça. Mais franchement, lorsque tu as deux écrans différents, tu n'arrives pas à avoir une réelle homogénéité. Du coup tu travailles l'image sur le meilleur et c'est la calibration de celui-là que tu surveilles vraiment. Bref une Spyder de base, c'est déjà un bon dans une autre dimension. Tu vas découvrir que ton écran était très bleu, peu contrasté, avec des bases lumière grisâtres et des hautes lumières sans grands détails  


Pour l'imprimante, il me semble qu'il existe un site qui te fait ça. Ils t'envoient un fichier à imprimer. Tu envoies l'impression dans leur labo et ils te e-maillent le profil. Je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse. :rose:


----------



## Macounette (24 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _une sonde Spyder de base suffit largement au début !
> _


Comme celle-ci par exemple ?
Je suis un peu perdue face à tous leurs modèles :rose: quel est l'avantage de l'un par rapport à l'autre ? davantage de précision dans le calibrage ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Oui, Alèm a raison.
> Si tu es en double écran tu peux vérifier si la calibration synchronisée homogène des deux est possible. Spyder 2 gère ça. Mais franchement, lorsque tu as deux écrans différents, tu n'arrives pas à avoir une réelle homogénéité. Du coup tu travailles l'image sur le meilleur et c'est la calibration de celui-là que tu surveilles vraiment. Bref une Spyder de base, c'est déjà un bon dans une autre dimension. Tu vas découvrir que ton écran était très bleu, peu contrasté, avec des bases lumière grisâtres et des hautes lumières sans grands détails
> 
> 
> Pour l'imprimante, il me semble qu'il existe un site qui te fait ça. Ils t'envoient un fichier à imprimer. Tu envoies l'impression dans leur labo et ils te e-maillent le profil. Je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse. :rose:


Pas d'imprimante couleur. Je passe par le web, et comme certains sites gèrent les profils&#8230; c'est top.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Comme celle-ci par exemple ?
> Je suis un peu perdue face à tous leurs modèles :rose: quel est l'avantage de l'un par rapport à l'autre ? davantage de précision dans le calibrage ?



Oui, c'est très bien. Comme tu le vois, le prix est très différent et je ne suis pas certain que ton il voit vraiment la différence. Mais quel écran souhaites-tu calibrer ? Tu as une imprimante à calibrer aussi ?


----------



## SirDeck (24 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas d'imprimante couleur. Je passe par le web, et comme certains sites gèrent les profils c'est top.



Alors une fois ton écran calibré, en faisant du "Softproofing", en prévisualisant à l'écran ta photo dans le profil de la machine à tirer, tu auras une bonne idée de ce que tu recevras par la poste  Tu verras tout de suite tes jolis rouges vifs passer en sombre ou tes détails dans les verts saturés disparaître tout bonnement. Au moins, pas de surprise 
Pour le contraste, les détails dans les ombres et les hautes lumières, cela va dépendre des capacités de ton écran.


----------



## Macounette (24 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Oui, c'est très bien. Comme tu le vois, le prix est très différent et je ne suis pas certain que ton il voit vraiment la différence. Mais quel écran souhaites-tu calibrer ? Tu as une imprimante à calibrer aussi ?


Non, pas d'imprimante, en tout cas pas pour l'instant. Je pense me pencher sur la problématique une fois que j'en aurai acheté une.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Non, pas d'imprimante, en tout cas pas pour l'instant. Je pense me pencher sur la problématique une fois que j'en aurai acheté une.



Alors ne t'embête pas. Prend la Spyder de base.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Alors ne t'embête pas. Prend la Spyder de base.


Ayé. 

Je me sens un peu con de ne pas l'avoir acheté avant. Je peux maintenant affirmer, sans l'ombre d'un doute, que les photos d'Alèm et de Bobby sont fadasses. Si ça c'est pas génial. 


Plus sérieusement, je redécouvre mes photos. Des dizaines d'heures de post-traitement foutues en l'air.  Y'a plus qu'à recommencer. 


_@ Foguenne : A propos des photos d'Alèm? _


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2007)

_euh&#8230; tu vas mourir à l'écluse de Port d'Aval toi&#8230;  (égorgé Parc St-Pierre ou Jardin de l'évéché, ça a déjà été fait ! )
_


----------



## kamabazol (6 Décembre 2007)

bonjours
Question pour Sirdeck:

j'ai du mal a comprendre la nécessité d'avoir le profil de la machine à tirer (sur le net)

Dans ma logique, je pensais que l'écran étalonné l'était par rapport à une référence: le logiciel envoie une couleur défini, ma sonde analyse le résultat et corrige l'écran pour obtenir exactement la couleur attendue.
Dès lors, si mon rouge est rouge par rapport à l'étalon (qui doit être universel), c'est l'affaire du tireur de respecter à son tour le rouge pour qu'il sorte conformément à la norme.

Dans ma logique, introduire la correction de l'imprimante pour visualiser à l'écran ne peut que réduire les efforts d'étalonnages de l'écran.
lorsque l'on a son imprimante personnelle, c'est à l'envoie vers l'imprimante que le profil icc de l'imprimante est opérant.
et pas au moment de la visualisation sur l'écran.
cela est , me semble t il la procédure de tout étalonnage: chaque appareil de la chaine est étalonné sur une même référence.
ou y a t il quelque chose que j'ai raté ?


----------



## SirDeck (6 Décembre 2007)

Le problème, c'est que les systèmes ont des capacités différentes en ce qui concerne la couleur.
Un APN a des capacités limitées pour enregistrer les couleurs. Mais l'écran n'a pas forcément la capacité de les afficher. L'il humain non plus d'ailleurs. Bien évidemment, les systèmes d'impression ont d'autres possibilités. Il existe un décalage entre les différents systèmes d'impression. Ce n'est pas par hasard que PhotoWeb fournit 3 profils différents. Mais le décalage le plus important se trouve entre l'écran et l'impression. Par exemple, le contraste d'un écran ne peut pas être rendu par une impression (surtout brillante). Inversement, un écran n'est pas capable de rendre les détails dans les basses lumières (je ne vois rien à l'écran et je passe mon pointeur dans les ombres pour vérifier qu'il y a bien un mouvement dans mes valeurs RGB et donc de l'information pour m'assurer que ce n'est pas bouché et tout cela apparaît à l'impression). Certaines choses peuvent cependant être simulées à l'écran.

C'est là qu'intervient le SoftProofing. On essaye de rendre à l'écran ce qui sortira de l'imprimante. La couleur tout d'abord. Par exemple tu t'aperçois que les rouges saturés basculent sur des marrons avec photoweb. Si tout l'intérêt de ta photo était cette couleur, autant chercher un autre système d'impression. L'encre noire et le papier ensuite. L'activation de cette simulation fait chuter considérablement le contraste. Pour bien profiter de cette dernière simulation, il faut retirer tous les éléments de l'interface (mode plein écran sans menu et TAB), regarder ailleurs que vers l'écran, enclencher le softproofing (pomme Y) puis revenir sur l'écran. On a alors un aperçu assez proche de ce qui sortira de l'imprimante.


Tout cela est formidable en fait. Il reste cependant un élément qui ne peut pas être simulé à l'écran : le flou qu'implique toute impression. La gestion de l'accentuation suivant le mode d'impression ne peut donc pas se faire à vue mais en essayant ou en faisant confiance aux essais que d'autres ont faits. Je suis très, mais alors très satisfait des réglages que propose Bruce Frazer.


----------



## kamabazol (7 Décembre 2007)

Merci pou ta réponse.
Comme rien ne vaut la pratique, je vais m'y jeter, car tout n'est pas clair pour moi
Au besoin, j'appellerais à l'aide

yves


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2008)

On devrait peut-etre creer un fil rien que pour les meilleures trouvailles avec HDR, non ?
*
edit : ce message et les suivants (jusque jpmiss sur le HDR) proviennent de* "postez vos plus beaux panoramas"


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2008)

Si tu fais références à ma photo, tu te trompes  Point de HDR ici. Il s'agit d'un unique développement sur un unique cliché (même si j'avais assuré en braketant). Mais comme toujours pour mes photos, il y a une correction sélective sur la luminosité et le contraste. Bref, c'est du tirage noir et blanc de papa (Il faut dire que je me suis régalé avec un vieux bouquin trouvé dans une bibliothèque municipale : "Les maîtres du tirage"  )

Sur cette image, ce n'est pas du HDR qu'il aurait fallu, mais des clichés très sous exposés afin de corriger la brûlure exagérée du lampadaire par montage. Le 40D est meilleur que mon bon 350D sur ce sujet, mais tout de même, cela ne suffit pas  .


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2008)

Je penchais plutot pour celle de *jpmiss*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> On devrait peut-etre creer un fil rien que pour les meilleures trouvailles avec HDR, non ?


On va pas faire un fil pour tout, si? 

Tu veux de l'HDR? voilà de l'HDR à en vomir.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On va pas faire un fil pour tout, si?
> 
> Tu veux de l'HDR? voilà de l'HDR à en vomir.


Faut reconnaitre que l'HDR c'est rigolo mais a petite dose


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On va pas faire un fil pour tout, si?
> 
> Tu veux de l'HDR? voilà de l'HDR à en vomir.



Il y a dans ce que tu pointes des choses intéressantes... il me semble.
Le HDR n'est qu'une technique. Comme toute technique, ce qui est important, c'est ce que l'on en fait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut reconnaitre que l'HDR c'est rigolo mais a petite dose





SirDeck a dit:


> Il y a dans ce que tu pointes des choses intéressantes... il me semble.
> Le HDR n'est qu'une technique. Comme toute technique, ce qui est important, c'est ce que l'on en fait.




La première fois que j'ai vu de l'HDR, je suis tombé par terre. Il y a des clichés fantastiques&#8230; notamment celui de jp en Jordanie. Mais pour reprendre ses termes, ça peut vite donner quelque chose de putassier. Bref, j'en suis revenu et le groupe consacré à cette technique dans Flickr n'y est pas pour rien.  

Paraît qu'une correction sélective et une bonne expo peut même donner de bons résultats.


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai jamais essayé le HDR. Mais j'ai pratiqué le montage "à l'ancienne" de 3 développements différents d'un même RAW en suivant les instructions de Bruce Frazer.
Pour reprendre l'exemple de mon dernier panoramique le capteur de mon 40D présente typiquement le brûlé par contagion des photosites mitoyens des photosites très exposés (en relisant cette phrase, je me dis qu'il y en a qui vont être content de me retrouver en cuisine  ). Le 40D s'en sort très bien, mais je n'ai plus du tout de détails du lampadaire, détails qui peuvent encore apparaître avec une pellicule Noir et blanc, même à l'époque de Brassaï (pour reprendre la citation de Raf). Typiquement, là, pour la prochaine fois, j'essayerai de faire un braketing réglé autour du lampadaire en plus du braketing exposé pour le reste avant de tenter un montage pour pouvoir choisir le niveau de "brûler" que je souhaite garder.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Janvier 2008)

Un petit problème de couleur...
Cette photo me pose problème pour le web : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4531164#post4531164


Je l'ai convertie en sRVB et cela n'a pas vraiment bougé (ce n'est pas toujours le cas). J'ai toujours la couleur que javais choisie (j'avais le modèle physique sous les yeux).
Mais une fois sortie de photoshop... ouille !
A gauche dans Safari (mais c'est partout pareil) et à droite dans PSD (la même image jpeg)




Remarquez bien que photoshop me permet de prévisualiser ce que cela va donner sur le web. Il suffit de faire du soft proofing en utilisant le profil RVB moniteur. Ci-dessous, la qualité du softproofing est évidente : photoshop (à droite) simule bien ce que je vais voir dans Safari (à gauche)



La belle affaire ! Moi je veux qu'on me rende mon vert ! J'ai raté quelque chose ? Une idée simple ? (je ne vais pas retoucher mes couleurs dans PSD avec le softproofing activé juste pour le WEB).


----------



## esope (5 Janvier 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> La belle affaire ! Moi je veux qu'on me rende mon vert ! J'ai raté quelque chose ? Une idée simple ? (je ne vais pas retoucher mes couleurs dans PSD avec le softproofing activé juste pour le WEB).



ben moi j'ai envie de dire "Pourquoi pas?"
 Fondamentalement quest-ce qui te chagrine la-dedans?


----------



## batiston (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Une question me taraude (en espérant que vous ne m'en voudrez pas trop si la réponse se trouve quelque part au mileu des 40 pages précédentes...:rose.

Voila, après de long mois de préparation mentale, je me suis décidé à poster dans le fameux topic "Vos plus belles photos".
Loin de dire que mes originaux en RAW soient magnifiques, les résultats obtenus après compression (700 pixel max et 100ko) sont vraiment très moches. Donc pour le bien de la communauté, je m'autocensure.
Vu le nombre de jolies photo que je vois sur ce fil, je me dis que c'est moi qui ne doit pas être doué.
Alors voila ma question (enfin...) : quelles sont vos petites recettes pour perdre le moins de qualité possible tout en respectant les règles établies par nos chez modo !

Je me doute qu'il doit y avoir plusieurs techniques, dépendantes parfois de la photo originale. 

Alors allez-y, lâchez vous !!!

Merci 

P.S : si effectivement une ou plusieurs réponses se trouvent dans les pages précédentes et que vous vous souvenez à peu près où, je suis preneur.


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Janvier 2008)

Si tu utilises photoshop, sers toi de la fonction "enregistrer pour le web" depuis le menu "fichier" et tu peux aussi aller voir par là (Thanks macmarco)


----------



## wip (6 Janvier 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si tu utilises photoshop, sers toi de la fonction "enregistrer pour le web" depuis le menu "fichier" et tu peux aussi aller voir par là (Thanks macmarco)


Et n'oublies surtout pas de cocher "Profil ICC" car sinon, tu va perdre dans les couleurs


----------



## Raf (6 Janvier 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Un petit problème de couleur...
> 
> La belle affaire ! Moi je veux qu'on me rende mon vert ! J'ai raté quelque chose ? Une idée simple ? (je ne vais pas retoucher mes couleurs dans PSD avec le softproofing activé juste pour le WEB).



Est ce que ce n'est pas simplement lié à la *compression JPEG* ? Tu as peut être un artefact dans une des étapes de compression ? Ton image étant ayant un fond blanc assez marqué, avec un vert aussi tranché, au moment de la compression ça fait une "moyenne", un blanc un peu jaune et un vert un peu jaune.

As tu essayé de compresser avec un autre logiciel ? les algorithmes de compression diffèrent suivant le logiciel. Seul la décompression est "normalisée".

Ça répond aussi à la question de Batiston au passage !


----------



## batiston (6 Janvier 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si tu utilises photoshop, sers toi de la fonction "enregistrer pour le web" depuis le menu "fichier" et tu peux aussi aller voir par là (Thanks macmarco)



Merci pour le tuyau. Une conclusion s'impose : je ne suis pas doué. L'original est pas trop mal mais quand je le sors en jpg, ça donne ça :






Suis prêt à fournir l'orginal par mp si qqun à 5 minutes pour faire mieux. Et après je veux bien s'il y arrive qu'il me dise comment il (ou elle) a fait.


----------



## soget (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Pour commencer, je réduis la taille (en pixels) de mon image.
Je passe le filtre renforcement-accentuation puis je renforce légèrement le contraste.
Pour terminer, je compresse avec enregistrer pour le web.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Janvier 2008)

esope a dit:


> ben moi j'ai envie de dire "Pourquoi pas?"
> Fondamentalement quest-ce qui te chagrine la-dedans?


Le temps ! la seule chose qu'on ne peut acheter  



wip a dit:


> Et n'oublies surtout pas de cocher "Profil ICC" car sinon, tu va perdre dans les couleurs


Alors là, je m'apprêtais à dire : "mais mon petit bonhomme, si tu utilises un profils sRGB, inutile de l'inclure au fichier vue que c'est le standard utilisé par les navigateurs WEB, il est utilisé par défaut et tu économises un peu de poids sur ton fichier les nioub, j'te jure !"   
Et puis je me suis rappellé que j'avais un problème de couleur moi :rateau: Je vais donc vérifier si en incorporant le profil cela changeait quelque chose (on ne sait jamais hein, il fallait bien essayer  ), et... tada !



Le fait est que si vous n'utilisez pas un navigateur gérant les profils ICC (Firefox par exemple) vous ne verrez pas la différence et donc les couleurs que j'ai choisies.

Enfin bref, autant pour moi wip :rose: :rose: 



Raf a dit:


> Est ce que ce n'est pas simplement lié à la *compression JPEG* ? Tu as peut être un artefact dans une des étapes de compression ? Ton image étant ayant un fond blanc assez marqué, avec un vert aussi tranché, au moment de la compression ça fait une "moyenne", un blanc un peu jaune et un vert un peu jaune.
> 
> As tu essayé de compresser avec un autre logiciel ? les algorithmes de compression diffèrent suivant le logiciel. Seul la décompression est "normalisée".



C'est intéressant en effet, je vais suivre ton lien. Mais mon problème était, comme je le présentais un peu, un problème de profil.

Merci à tous


----------



## Raf (6 Janvier 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Alors là, je m'apprêtais à dire : "mais mon petit bonhomme, si tu utilises un profils sRGB, inutile de l'inclure au fichier vue que c'est le standard utilisé par les navigateurs WEB, il est utilisé par défaut et tu économises un peu de poids sur ton fichier les nioub, j'te jure !"



Et moi, je ne suis dis "Si Sirdeck il poste, ça ne doit pas être un truc à la con..."

J'ai cherché un truc plus compliqué !


----------



## batiston (7 Janvier 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Merci à tous



Comme quoi, une bonne vieille question de nioube de temps en temps...


----------



## wip (7 Janvier 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> L
> Enfin bref, autant pour moi wip :rose: :rose:


De rien, je me suis pris la tête avec ce truc il y a deux semaines. J'ai mis deux heures à trouver.

Content de savoir que j'étais pas le seul c*n à m'énerver la dessus


----------



## SirDeck (7 Janvier 2008)

Bah pour moi, ce n'est pas si con ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi si ton fichier est en sRVB, il n'est pas affiché correctement s'il n'y a pas de profil intégré ou si l'application ne gère pas ICC  

Pour moi, sRVB c'est le standard (plus petit dénominateur commun  ) en WEB. J'ai du rater quelque chose.


----------



## Raf (7 Janvier 2008)

En (re)parcourant ce sujet, je suis tombé sur ce site qui explique en détails les espaces colorimétriques.

Si j'ai bien compris : l'espace sRVB est l'espace minimum des couleurs affichables par les périphériques modernes, mais ça ne veut pas dire que tous les périphériques interprètent de la même manière chaque couleurs. L'interprétation est faites à l'aide du profil ICC.


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2008)

bon, merci pour toutes ces infos parce que perso, je n'y comprends pas grand chose (certainement par fainéantise).
Pour faire court et simple, faut-il configurer toute la chaine avec le même espace, depuis l'APN>lightroom>toshop en passant par l'écran, ou pensez vous qu'on peut gérer de manière différente (reserver la conversion en srvb pour l'impression en labo)
.
ya pas un truc la couleur pour les nuls?


----------



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2008)

Pour faire simple :
- Générer un profil pour le dispositif d'entrer (Scanner ou APN+lumière utilisée)
- Générer un profil pour le dispositif de visualisation(l'écran+carte graphique+OS+lumière ambiante)
- Générer un profil pour le dispositif de sortie (Imprimante + encre + papier)

Tout cela, je le rappelle, permet de choisir.

La calibration d'un APN est très difficile car la lumière n'est pas constante (contrairement à un scanner). En général cela n'est pas fait. Mais je dois dire que je m'y frotterais bien, rien que pour voir (il faut bien utiliser le dernier onglet de LR ou CR  ) : un profil en lumière du jour (soleil) et un avec mon flash.

La calibration du système Ecran, carte graphique, OS est tout à fait incontournable.

La calibration du système de sortie aussi. Pour ce dernier, il est possible de passer par un tiers : on charge une cible à imprimer. On l'imprime sur le papier que l'on souhaite utiliser avant d'envoyer ça au professionnel qui renverra alors un profil ICC.


Imprimer avec du sRVB, c'est bien dommage car il est probable que le système d'impression propose des capacités bien supérieures.


----------



## Aladisse (8 Janvier 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Imprimer avec du sRVB, c'est bien dommage car il est probable que le système d'impression propose des capacités bien supérieures.



et donc concrètement, moi qui travaille en sRVB tout du long faudrait que je passe en quoi pour optimiser l'impression ?

maintenant, ton exemple sirdeck m'a mis un doute: comme toute mes photos passent par lightroom elles passent aussi par son système d'exportation (espace colorimétrique sRVB donc), est-ce que le profil sRVB est systématiquement inclut avec la photo exportée ?
la question peut paraître bête mais la réponse m'aidera beaucoup


----------



## Raf (9 Janvier 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> et donc concrètement, moi qui travaille en sRVB tout du long faudrait que je passe en quoi pour optimiser l'impression ?
> 
> maintenant, ton exemple sirdeck m'a mis un doute: comme toute mes photos passent par lightroom elles passent aussi par son système d'exportation (espace colorimétrique sRVB donc), est-ce que le profil sRVB est systématiquement inclut avec la photo exportée ?
> la question peut paraître bête mais la réponse m'aidera beaucoup



sRVB est un espace colorimétrique normalisé, comme LAB (le plus étendu). Il n'est donc pas inclus dans la photo.


----------



## Picouto (9 Janvier 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> et donc concrètement, moi qui travaille en sRVB tout du long faudrait que je passe en quoi pour optimiser l'impression ?
> 
> maintenant, ton exemple sirdeck m'a mis un doute: comme toute mes photos passent par lightroom elles passent aussi par son système d'exportation (espace colorimétrique sRVB donc), est-ce que le profil sRVB est systématiquement inclut avec la photo exportée ?
> la question peut paraître bête mais la réponse m'aidera beaucoup


Lightroom n'utilise pas sRVB "en série".
Le profil de base de Lightroom est choisissable dans les préférences (je crois, je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux).​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Janvier 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> et donc concrètement, moi qui travaille en sRVB tout du long faudrait que je passe en quoi pour optimiser l'impression ?
> 
> maintenant, ton exemple sirdeck m'a mis un doute: comme toute mes photos passent par lightroom elles passent aussi par son système d'exportation (espace colorimétrique sRVB donc), est-ce que le profil sRVB est systématiquement inclut avec la photo exportée ?
> la question peut paraître bête mais la réponse m'aidera beaucoup



Je ne sais pas. J'utilise LR pour l'editing et le développement. Je finalise toujours sous PSD (correction sélective ; accentuation ; conversion dans le profil de la cible ; accentuation pour la cible).
En général, les espaces d'impression sont assez étroits. Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage de ne pas profiter des capacités supérieures à sRVB d'une imprimante si elle en dispose.


EDIT : en fait il y tout ce qu'il faut en bas dans le module d'impression "Travaux d'impression".
J'en déduis que :
1 - LR part de l'espace de travail choisit dans les préférences (je conseille ProPhotoRVB, c'est le plus étendu)
2 - Si l'APN a un profil, il s'appuie dessus (le dernier onglet dans Développement).
3 - suivant ce que tu choisis à l'impression, soit il laisse l'imprimante faire la conversion, soit il le fait lui-même en utilisant le profil que tu spécifies. Dans ce cas, il peut utiliser un profil sur mesure (adapté à un papier particulier par exemple) ou le profil fourni par le constructeur. Dans tous les cas, il utilise un des meilleurs moteurs de conversion (celui d'Adobe  )

Mais j'y pense, il doit y avoir une aide :rateau: 

Bah oui : 



> Définition de la gestion des couleurs d&#8217;impression
> 
> Vous pouvez déterminer si vous préférez que Lightroom ou le pilote d&#8217;impression se charge de la gestion des couleurs durant l&#8217;impression. Si vous souhaitez utiliser des profils colorimétriques personnalisés pour une combinaison d&#8217;imprimante, d&#8217;encre et de papier spécifique, Lightroom se charge de la gestion des couleurs. Dans le cas contraire, l&#8217;imprimante s&#8217;en charge. Si l&#8217;option Impression en mode Brouillon est activée, l&#8217;imprimante se charge automatiquement de la gestion des couleurs.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirDeck (15 Janvier 2008)

Je vous propose une petite introduction à la visualisation graphique des profils colorimétriques afin, d'une part, de savoir où regarder une impression pour identifier les différences entre le tirage et la visualisation à l'écran et, d'autre part, pour visualiser l'importance d'un bon écran ou encore de l'utilisation du RAW (et oui, encore).

Allez dans Applications : utilitaires  pour ouvrir Utilitaire ColorSync et sélectionner l'onglet "Profils". A gauche, tous les profils disponibles sur votre machine.

Prenons l'exemple de l'espace de travail Adobe RVB 98 (le fameux espace de travail conseillé par la majorité).





Sur l'axe x (horizontal) la répartition rouge-vert et sur y (vertical) la répartition Bleu-jaune. En z on a la luminance, soit Blanc-noir. Et oui, la présentation est 3D. Vous pouvez manipuler la figure à la souris. Voici ce que l'Adobe 98 donne en basculant le profile sur l'axe z.




Voici maintenant l'espace LAB : 




Vous notez qu'il occupe tout l'espace. Il s'agit de l'espace correspondant à la vision humaine, soit ce que la très grande majorité des humains peuvent voir. Votre chien ou votre chat voient sans doute autre chose.
Cela donne donc une bonne idée des limites de nos outils actuels par rapport à notre vision pourtant bien limitée. Le fameux Adobe 98 ne couvre qu'une partie limitée de cet espace.

Voici à présent le profil de l'écran sur lequel je travaille mes photos (un Viewsonic connecté à un MacBook Pro). Il s'agit d'un profil que j'ai généré avec une sonde Spyder. C'est donc réellement ce qu'il est capable de couvrir. Je garde en grisé l'Adobe 98 pour comparaison.




On voit donc que mon écran ne peut pas rendre toutes les couleurs contenues dans l'espace Adobe 98. Il est tout de même pas mal ! On voit même qu'il déborde un peu l'Adobe 98 (des bleus sur cette vue).
Pour vous donner une idée de ce que veut dire "pas mal !", voici l'espace de l'écran de mon MacBook  également placé sur l'Adobe 98. Le profil a été généré dans les mêmes conditions que celui du Viewsonic.




Ouch ! Et pourtant c'est le meilleur écran qu'il m'est jamais été donné sur un portable (MacBook Pro 2,4 GHz 2 Duo avec les fameux nouveaux écrans).


Mais passons à présent à ce qui nous intéresse ici : la visualisation des écarts entre ce que l'on peut voir à l'écran et ce qui peut être imprimé.


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Ouah la classe. Merci *SirDeck*


----------



## SirDeck (15 Janvier 2008)

Je garde le profil de mon écran ViewSonic et j'y place le profil de tirage photo classique de PhotoWEB.









On voit bien que les profiles ne correspondent pas. Comme c'est généralement le cas, l'écran est meilleur dans les hautes luminosités et l'impression ou le tirage s'en tire mieux dans les tons moyens et sombres.
Globalement ici, c'est surtout le processus de tirage qui ne peut pas suivre l'écran. Il est donc tout à fait possible de simuler à l'écran comment seront imprimés les tons que l'imprimante ne peut pas rendre. Classiquement, il s'agit des couleurs saturées : rouge, bleus et surtout vert ici.
Voyons ce que le SoftProofing de Photoshop nous propose sur une photo présentant un rouge un peu saturé (Menu Affichage : Format d'épreuve)




On voit bien que la fleur rouge sur l'écran (à droite) devient plutôt marron sur la simulation d'impression (à gauche sans que la simulation du blanc papier et encre soit activé).
La présentation graphique du profil montre que l'espace de tirage est tout de même plus important pour certaines valeurs. Certaines teintes peuvent être rendues sur le tirage, mais pas sur l'écran. Le SoftProofing est donc impossible pour ces teintes. Seul un véritable épreuvage peut permettre de les visualiser. De même que la comparaison des profils vous permet de savoir quelles teintes surveiller sur votre photo en SoftProofing afin de vérifier les mouvements de couleurs que vous allez obtenir au tirage (ici on devait surveiller les couleurs saturées et plus particulièrement les verts), la comparaison vous oriente également sur les teintes à surveiller sur le tirage d'épreuve (ici, par exemple, on surveillera les tons moyens et foncés rouge violet jusqu'au bleu sombre).

Pour finir sur l'impression je vais vous montrer une comparaison de mon écran avec ce qui se fait de mieux en impression actuellement : Epson Stylus Pro 4880 sur papier Hahnemühle (profil disponible sur le site de Hahnemühle).









Impressionnant non ? Toutes ces couleurs que je ne peux pas voir sur l'écran et qui pourtant peuvent être imprimées. Certes vous n'avez sûrement pas un tel dispositif d'impression, mais vous pouvez commander des tirages chez quelqu'un qui en possède un ! 

Notez toutefois que ce bel outil d'impression est loin de couvrir l'espace LAB (ici le bloc en grisé blanc) : 




Vous croirez bien sur parole quelqu'un qui ne dispose pas d'imprimante     

A présent, parlons RAW


----------



## SirDeck (15 Janvier 2008)

Les capteurs de nos APN ont un espace qui déborde par endroits l'Adobe 98. C'est pourquoi Kodak a mis au point l'espace de travail ProPhoto qui doit pouvoir contenir les profils des APN. Je ne peux pas vous montrer directement un profil d'APN car j'utilise Lightroom et Camera RAW qui se charge de l'application des profils de nos APN en coulisse. Dite vous que ces profils s'étalent dans le sens de ProPhoto.




Pour avoir une idée de la différence mettons le profil Adobe98 sur le ProPhoto (en grisé) : 




Bref, dite vous que lorsque vous convertissez vos images vers le profil Adobe 98, vous supprimez certaines teintes. C'est ce que vous faite lorsque vous faite du JPEG (c'est évidemment encore pire si vous avez paramétré votre APN sur sRVB).

Pour finir, vous avez peut-être remarqué un truc bizarre sur la vue graphique de ProPhoto ? Regardez bien sur une vue inclinée avec l'espace Lab en comparaison (en grisé) :




Et oui, cet espace déborde largement le LAB par endroits. Il est fort probable que votre APN enregistre des choses que votre il ne peut pas voir. Toute information est bonne à prendre, comme je le lisais chez Bruce Fraser. Elle est automatiquement ramenée dans le visible et même dans ce que peut afficher votre écran grâce à ColorSync sur votre Mac. Et cela, sans modifier le fichier...

Quoi ? Toujours pas en RAW ?


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

Merci Sir deck pour cette démonstration magistrale, et comme d'habitude je vais en avoir pour des mois pour digérer tout ça 

Merci en core


----------



## Picouto (1 Février 2008)

Comme vous avez été nombreux (ici ou ailleurs) à me demander de détailler comment je pratiquais le traitement croisé, voici comment j'ai pratiqué pour cette photo :






1. La photo de base : c'est un peu plat






2. Une correction des niveaux

3. Un jeu sur les courbes : RVB, rouge et verte en leur donnant des formes de S plus ou moins marquées :
- moyennement sur RVB,
- assez fortement sur le rouge
- très légèrement sur le vert.
Ne touchez pas le bleu pour l'instant - si le besoin s'en fait sentir en fin de course, pourquoi pas...




​
​4. Le résultat après les niveaux et courbes :






5. Un filtre "Couleur unie" à dominante jaune (on peut tirer vers le vert, selon les goûts) avec un mode de fusion "Densité linéaire +" à 15% (là encore c'est selon les goûts aussi bien pour le mode de fusion que pour l'opacité)




​
6. En fin de parcours, une accentuation pour que ça pique les neuilles et voila.

Il ne faut pas hésiter à tester et à persévérer. Je ne vous ai pas infligé toutes mes tentatives depuis quelques mois. Et dernier point, toutes les photos ne se prêtent pas à ce type de traitement.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Février 2008)

Cool !  

C'est une bonne idée de colorer en jaune les hombres avec la fusion linéaire +


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2008)

Je viens d'essayer ta technique Picouto, c'est vraiment chouette. 
Merci beaucoup. 
Avant:





Après:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2008)

Perso je trouve qu'on ne voit pas assez de différence entre tes 2 versions. Quitte a faire du traitement croisé autant y aller franco.
Pour moi ça donne plutot ça:




Pour faire simple j'ai utilisé successivement 2 scripts photoshop:
-Script Traitement Croise qu'on trouve sur cette page
-Script Custom Vignette qu'on trouve sur cette page
Plus un petit coup de courbe pour accentuer le contraste et une légère accentuation à la fin.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Perso je trouve qu'on ne voit pas assez de différence entre tes 2 versions. Quitte a faire du traitement croisé autant y aller franco.



J'y suis allé très/trop légèrement mais je ne suis pas fan des images trop travaillées.
Je vais en refaire une entre les deux. (un peu plus que la mienne, un moins que la tienne. )
Merci pour les scripts.


----------



## soget (2 Février 2008)

Avec Aperture, peut-on réaliser un traitement croisé ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2008)

Je crois pas. Il me semble qu'on peut manipuler les niveaux mais pas les courbes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Merci Picouto.
Lorsque tu fais une correction des niveaux, est ce qu'elle est appliquée à l'ensemble de l'image ou tu fais des corrections sélectives ?
Je pense plus particulièrement au contraste cheveux/peau.



jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois pas. Il me semble qu'on peut manipuler les niveaux mais pas les courbes.



Pour la version 2 pitet.


----------



## soget (3 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci Picouto.
> Lorsque tu fais une correction des niveaux, est ce qu'elle est appliquée à l'ensemble de l'image ou tu fais des corrections sélectives ?
> Je pense plus particulièrement au contraste cheveux/peau.
> 
> ...



Je croise les doigts...


----------



## Picouto (3 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci Picouto.
> Lorsque tu fais une correction des niveaux, est ce qu'elle est appliquée à l'ensemble de l'image ou tu fais des corrections sélectives ?
> Je pense plus particulièrement au contraste cheveux/peau.
> 
> ...


Je fais toujours les niveaux de manière globale.
En revanche, sur le filtre de couleur unie, il m'arrive de l'appliquer uniquement sur une zone distincte.

Pour Foguenne junior, j'aurais bien vu un traitement dans ce genre (pas trop évident sur un JGP de 100ko) :




​


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2008)

C'est juste bien. 
Entre ma retouche trop légère et celle peut-être trop poussée de JP.


----------



## soget (3 Février 2008)

Je n'ajoute pas de couleur uni, juste un travail sur les courbes.​


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Février 2008)

J'aime bien cette retouche !


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'aime bien cette retouche !




C'est un traitement, pas une retouche.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Je fais toujours les niveaux de manière globale.



Ca parait plus cohérent mais ça implique un bon shoot.
Quelque part, tu ne "triches" pas trop. 



Picouto a dit:


> En revanche, sur le filtre de couleur unie, il m'arrive de l'appliquer uniquement sur une zone distincte.



Dans ce cas, ton mode du fusion est il identique ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2008)

On me signale que le script PS "traitement croisé" n'est plus dispo sur la page que j'indiquai plus haut.
Je le met donc en piece jointe ici.


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

thx !


----------



## joanes (3 Février 2008)

Heu... comment on les trouve les scripts après les avoirs mis dans le dossier ScriptPhotoshop ??? SVP :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Heu... comment on les trouve les scripts après les avoirs mis dans le dossier ScriptPhotoshop ??? SVP :rose:




Normalement il y a une palette Scripts >Charger des scripts.
On les trouve aussi dans Fichiers/Automatisation/Traitement par lots. 
Il faut évidemment avoir relancé Photoshop après les avoir ajoutés.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca parait plus cohérent mais ça implique un bon shoot.
> Quelque part, tu ne "triches" pas trop.



Mais, encore une fois, je me répète, c'est quoi "tricher" en photographie ? A partir de quand on triche ? Lorsquon exclut du cadrage tel ou tel objet ?, lorsque l'on sous-expose un peu pour obtenir quelque chose de plus dramatique ? Lorsque l'on choisit du noir et blanc pour évacuer le désordre des couleurs ? Utiliser une focale qui ne correspond pas à la vision humaine ? Utiliser un flash ? A moins que cela ne concerne que la phase du tirage, qu'il soit effectué par le boîtier ou "à la main"...    





Khyu a dit:


> > Posté par Picouto
> > En revanche, sur le filtre de couleur unie, il m'arrive de l'appliquer uniquement sur une zone distincte.
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas, ton mode du fusion est il identique ?



Il me semble que dès lors que l'on touche à la courbe ou au mode fusion, on effectue des réglages sélectifs "globaux"   Globaux car le réglage s'applique à toute l'image (si on nutilise pas de masque) et Sélectif car le réglage ne touche qu'une partie de l'image, par exemple, les zones sombres si on manipule le bas de la courbe ou les zones dont la luminosité est "moyenne" si on utilise un des modes de fusion entourant "Produit".


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mais, encore une fois, je me répète, c'est quoi "tricher" en photographie ? A partir de quand on triche ? Lorsquon exclut du cadrage tel ou tel objet ?, lorsque l'on sous-expose un peu pour obtenir quelque chose de plus dramatique ? Lorsque l'on choisit du noir et blanc pour évacuer le désordre des couleurs ? Utiliser une focale qui ne correspond pas à la vision humaine ? Utiliser un flash ? A moins que cela ne concerne que la phase du tirage, qu'il soit effectué par le boîtier ou "à la main"...



Je me suis mal exprimé.
L'adoption du numérique et du traitement derrière permet de faire l'impasse sur des réglages et une attitude lors de la prise de vue. Comme ci ce qui faisait ta photo, c'était majoritairement le développement. Assis sur ton pouf devant ton écran, tu modifies tout un tas de paramètre d'un cliché où tu n'as fait qu'appuyer sur un bouton pour obtenir une photo brut, universelle. Ca enlève quelque part, la superbe du shoot, l'inattendu, le tiraillement.
Dès lors que ta photo sort de la carte mémoire, elle est déjà pensée, avancée, cadrée.
J'entendais donc par "tricher" avoir tendance à se soucier peu des réglages lors du shoot, en se disant que c'est le boulot sur son ordi qui fera la différence.
Je n'accuse en rien ce fonctionnement. Il m'arrive régulièrement de fonctionner de cette manière. 






SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble que dès lors que l'on touche à la courbe ou au mode fusion, on effectue des réglages sélectifs "globaux"   Globaux car le réglage s'applique à toute l'image (si on nutilise pas de masque) et Sélectif car le réglage ne touche qu'une partie de l'image, par exemple, les zones sombres si on manipule le bas de la courbe ou les zones dont la luminosité est "moyenne" si on utilise un des modes de fusion entourant "Produit".



Je dois avoir des problèmes de vocabulaire. :rose: 
Séléctif n'insinue pas que tu fonctionnes avec un masque ?
En reprenant l'exemple de Picouto avec le petit garçon aux yeux bleus, les cheveux et la peau sont déjà en soit assez contrastés. Ma question visait donc l'utilité d'aborder ces deux zones de façon global ou bien de façon sélective. Travailler sur l'une n'impliquerai pas l'autre, donc permettrai peut être un réglage plus fin, plus précis.

Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé.
> L'adoption du numérique et du traitement derrière permet de faire l'impasse sur des réglages et une attitude lors de la prise de vue. Comme ci ce qui faisait ta photo, c'était majoritairement le développement. Assis sur ton pouf devant ton écran, tu modifies tout un tas de paramètre d'un cliché où tu n'as fait qu'appuyer sur un bouton pour obtenir une photo brut, universelle. Ca enlève quelque part, la superbe du shoot, l'inattendu, le tiraillement.
> Dès lors que ta photo sort de la carte mémoire, elle est déjà pensée, avancée, cadrée.
> J'entendais donc par "tricher" avoir tendance à se soucier peu des réglages lors du shoot, en se disant que c'est le boulot sur son ordi qui fera la différence.
> Je n'accuse en rien ce fonctionnement. Il m'arrive régulièrement de fonctionner de cette manière.



Ca me rassure, je n'ai donc pas perdu les habitudes que j'avais en argentique. Je ne suis pas un shooter compulsif...


----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé.
> L'adoption du numérique et du traitement derrière permet de faire l'impasse sur des réglages et une attitude lors de la prise de vue. Comme ci ce qui faisait ta photo, c'était majoritairement le développement. Assis sur ton pouf devant ton écran, tu modifies tout un tas de paramètre d'un cliché où tu n'as fait qu'appuyer sur un bouton pour obtenir une photo brut, universelle. Ca enlève quelque part, la superbe du shoot, l'inattendu, le tiraillement.
> Dès lors que ta photo sort de la carte mémoire, elle est déjà pensée, avancée, cadrée.
> J'entendais donc par "tricher" avoir tendance à se soucier peu des réglages lors du shoot, en se disant que c'est le boulot sur son ordi qui fera la différence.
> Je n'accuse en rien ce fonctionnement. Il m'arrive régulièrement de fonctionner de cette manière.




Ce que tu fais derrière ton écran, tu pouvais le faire dans la chimie. C'est juste plus simple, plus précis, moins cher, plus confortable, etc. Les contraintes lors de la prise de vue sont les mêmes. Il me semble qu'elles sont même plus importantes en numérique (moins dynamique que le noir et blanc argentique, problème des hautes lumières, transition brutale entre le floue et le net, etc.). Il me semble que les seuls avantages concernent la température de la couleur qui peut être réglée a posteriori en numérique alors qu'il faut y penser à la prise de vue en argentique (couleur bien sûr, en noir et blanc ça n'a pas de sens) et la sensibilité qui peut varier d'une photo à l'autre.
Rattraper une photo au tirage, cela a toujours existé. C'est juste plus rapide en numérique. Mais si on a le choix, autant mettre toutes les chances de son côté à la prise de vue. Cela laisse une plus grande marge de manuvre au "tirage" et cela fait gagner énormément de temps.





Khyu a dit:


> Je dois avoir des problèmes de vocabulaire. :rose:
> Séléctif n'insinue pas que tu fonctionnes avec un masque ?
> En reprenant l'exemple de Picouto avec le petit garçon aux yeux bleus, les cheveux et la peau sont déjà en soit assez contrastés. Ma question visait donc l'utilité d'aborder ces deux zones de façon global ou bien de façon sélective. Travailler sur l'une n'impliquerai pas l'autre, donc permettrai peut être un réglage plus fin, plus précis.
> 
> Me trompe-je ?



Et bien la notion de sélectif tel que tu la présentes est en effet la plus répandue. C'est ce qui fait que photoshop reste encore incontournable (la sélection est une des notions les plus fondamentale de l'application). Mais comme je le disais on peut se demander si on n'est pas un peu sélectif si on ne modifie que les zones de l'image qui partage une luminosité donnée, une teinte donnée.

Pour répondre à ta question, oui, le masquage permet un traitement plus fin, mais il est plus coûteux à mettre en uvre. Souvent, comme cela semble le cas ici, un simple contraste permettant d'éclairer les zones lumineuses (la peau) et d'assombrir les zones les plus sombres (les cheveux) est un bon départ. On va utiliser le masque pour "équilibrer" des zones qui partagent une même luminosité et qui sont modifiées par la même partie de la courbe. Par exemple, tu veux "éclairer" un visage trop dans l'ombre sans pour autant augmenter les autres parties de l'image qui partagent la même luminosité que le visage, et bien tu dois masquer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Merci SirDeck, je m'endormirai moins bête.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Février 2008)

L'accentuation est un élément essentiel du "tirage". C'était vrai en argentique, ça l'est plus en numérique, la numérisation induisant du flou. L'art de l'accentuation mérite un livre, Bruce Frazer la fait et je vous y renvoie.

Mais si le but est juste de publier l'image sur le WEB, une accentuation simple peut déjà rendre de bon service. Je vous propose la technique que conseille B. Frazer pour le web (image basse définition donc). Lorsque vous réduisez votre image pour la mettre sur le web ou la glisser dans un mail, un flou se présente forcément  même si, comme moi, vous avez déjà appliqué une accentuation spécifique à la source (pour compenser le flou de la numérisation) puis une accentuation adaptée au contenu de l'image (l'interprétation).


Une fois votre image à la bonne définition (après réduction).

1- Créez un nouveau calque
2- Menu "Calque : Fusionner les calques visibles" tout en maintenant la touche "Alt" enfoncée.
3- Appliquez le mode de fusion "incrustation" à ce calque (le menu en haut de la palette de calque).
4- réglez l'opacité du calque autour de 60%
5- Menu "Filtre : divers : Passe-Haut" avec un rayon de 1px.
6- Ajuster l'opacité du calque pour adapter l'accentuation à votre goût (soyez subtile, l'accentuation fait partie de l'interprétation).

Voilà ce que B. Frazer appelle la mise en uvre d'une technique :love: 

Vous pouvez bien sûr en faire un script en veillant à adapter l'opacité (et donc l'accentuation) pour chaque image.

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2008)

Hello.
Certains m'ont demandé comment j'avais fait cette photo:







En fait c'est tout simple. Il s'agit simplement du clavier rétroéclairé de mon tel portable. J'ai utilisé un trépied, réglé le temps de pause sur 10 sec (en priorité à la vitesse), fait la mise au point (lumière allumée) en me plaçant à la distance la plus courte possible (et meme un poil plus près) et en zoomant a fond avec mon 14-54 mm. Ensuite il suffit d'eteindre la lumière, de déclencher et de dézoomer en faisant des pauses d'environ une seconde tous les 1/4 de tour. Et voilà.
Ceux qui ont un Mac portable avec clavier rétroéclairé doivent pouvoir obtenir des résultats assez sympas.


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2008)

Connaissez-vous une technique sous photoshop qui permet de simuler le grain argentique sur un fichier numérique N&B?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

les filtres Nik ... les mauvaises langue dirant qu'en argentique on avait les filtres cokin et en numérique les filtres Nik ... :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (17 Février 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Connaissez-vous une technique sous photoshop qui permet de simuler le grain argentique sur un fichier numérique N&B?


Essaie avec Filtre / Bruit / Ajout de bruit, ça peut donner un genre de grain.


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2008)

ah ouais, plutôt un truc comme ça, parce que les flitres Nik...et bien ça porte bien son nom question porte monnaie...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Essaie avec Filtre / Bruit / Ajout de bruit, ça peut donner un genre de grain.


Ou bien Filtres > Textures > Grain > Grain Photo dans le menu déroulant en haut a droite


----------



## Picouto (17 Février 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ... sur un fichier numérique N&B?


Le fichier est d'origine en N&B ? Si non, pour ceux qui ne connaitrait pas voici les réglages du mélangeur de couches en mode monochrome pour "simuler" des films argentiques avec respectivement les réglages des couches Rouge, Vert, Bleu :
*Agfa 200X :* 18,41,41 
*Agfapan 25 :* 25,39,36 
*Agfapan 100 :* 21,40,39 
*Agfapan 400 :* 20,41,39

*Ilford Delta 100 :* 21,42,37 
*Ilford Delta 400 :* 22,42,36 
*Ilford Delta 400 Pro :* 31,36,33 
*3200 Ilford FP4 :* 28,41,31 
*Ilford HP5 :* 23,37,40 
*Ilford Pan F :* 33,36,31 
*Ilford SFX :* 36,31,33 
*Ilford XP2 Super :* 21,42,37

*Kodak Tmax 100 :* 24,37,39 
*Kodak Tmax 400 :* 27,36,37 
*Kodak Tri-X :* 25,35,40                                                                                                                                                

En n'oubliant pas de toucher si le coeur vous en dit le curseur "constant".


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2008)

Si on veux un rendu "Tri-X", pour gagner du temps on peu aussi utiliser le script décrit ici. Il fait bien son boulot et comme les calques ne sont pas aplatis a la fin on peu personaliser le résultat final.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Dxo FilmPack ?


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Février 2008)

Sympa ce script


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2008)

Ca serait pas mal de voir la version originale pour voir l'effet du script...


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2008)

Pour le grain...

1 - ajouter un calque de réglage courbes où tu atténues les ombres tout en préservant les tons clairs...
2 - remplir le masque de fusion du calque de réglage en noir
3 - ajout du grain SUR le masque de fusion avec le filtre bruit (> ajout de bruit)

Le bruit s'applique ainsi sur le masque de fusion, donc via la courbe et ne va pas s'appliquer uniformément sur l'image mais principalement dans les zone sombres, un peu comme en argentique.

Serviteur. :style:


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2008)

nato kino a dit:


> Pour le grain...
> 
> 1 - ajouter un calque de réglage courbes où tu atténues les ombres tout en préservant les tons clairs...
> 2 - remplir le masque de fusion du calque de réglage en noir
> ...



ouch, c'est tout bon, ça 
J'essaie ça ce soir 
Merci aux autres aussi, bien sûr


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

alors on m'a demandé de fournir la recette pour cette série de photos

ceux qui sont sur h0lg4.org et qui m'ont comme amis sur Flickr ont peut-être trouvé l'astuce. C'est simple en fait, c'est la même chose que cette photo mais avec un autre appareil Moyen-Format et une autre volonté&#8230; 

pour wip : rien à voir avec le fait d'appliquer des textres a-priori, je ne critique pas mais c'est pas mon truc. Je préfère faire voir ce que j'ai vu. (pour les autoportraits, c'est différent)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2008)

Pour donner une idée des résultat j'ai traité cette photo:




Soit
-1* en associant la méthode de Picouto pour le N&B (j'ai choisi Tri-X) et la méthode de nato kino pour le bruit plus quelques calques courbe pour le contraste et le vignettage



Picouto a dit:


> mélangeur de couches en mode monochrome pour "simuler" des films argentiques avec respectivement les réglages des couches Rouge, Vert, Bleu :
> *Kodak Tri-X :* 25,35,40





nato kino a dit:


> Pour le grain...
> 
> 1 - ajouter un calque de réglage courbes où tu atténues les ombres tout en préservant les tons clairs...
> 2 - remplir le masque de fusion du calque de réglage en noir
> ...



- 2* en utilisant le script Tri-X.atn (celui intitulé Tri-X 12.04.06 ne me satisfaisait pas sur cette photo) plus un calque courbe pour le vignettage.


jpmiss a dit:


> Si on veux un rendu "Tri-X", pour gagner du temps on peu aussi utiliser le script décrit ici.







1*




2*​Je trouve que le script s'en sort très bien avec moins de boulot.
Bien sur ça ne sera pas forcément le cas pour toutes les images.


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

_ça manque encore un peu de contraste à mon goût, change de grade au tirage&#8230;  :rateau: _


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ça manque encore un peu de contraste à mon goût, change de grade au tirage  :rateau: _


Ben en fait j'ai essayé avec un contraste plus dur car moi aussi j'aime mieux le N&B fortement contrastés mais finalement ça me plaisait moins


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

faut tirer en multigrade alors !


----------



## Aladisse (19 Février 2008)

comme jp j'ai fait quelques essais en associant le rend tri-x et le bruit. merci à picouto et à nato.   autant que je les montre ici.
évidemment quelques calques courbe/contraste et masques ont été rajoutés:

résultat:





départ:





l'exercice est à amélioré forcement mais le protocole combinant les deux méthodes est intéressant. merci les gars.


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2008)

en noir et blanc le coté brulé passe mal à mon goût, fais une double expo et gère une sorte de multigrade


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> L'accentuation est un élément essentiel du "tirage". C'était vrai en argentique, ça l'est plus en numérique, la numérisation induisant du flou. L'art de l'accentuation mérite un livre, Bruce Frazer la fait et je vous y renvoie.
> 
> Mais si le but est juste de publier l'image sur le WEB, une accentuation simple peut déjà rendre de bon service. Je vous propose la technique que conseille B. Frazer pour le web (image basse définition donc). Lorsque vous réduisez votre image pour la mettre sur le web ou la glisser dans un mail, un flou se présente forcément &#8212; même si, comme moi, vous avez déjà appliqué une accentuation spécifique à la source (pour compenser le flou de la numérisation) puis une accentuation adaptée au contenu de l'image (l'interprétation).
> 
> ...



Pour illustrer l'interet de l'accentuation, je l'ai appliqué a la photo de jarhom que je trouvais déjà très belle mais qui manquait un peut de peche dans la zone de netteté.
J'ai utilisé le script présenté sur cette page et jai fait un gif pour bien voir le avant/après:





Voilà 
A noter que le résulat obtenu avec la méthode présentée par SirDeck est quasiment identique (mais en mettant l'opacité du calque à au moins 80% pour que ça soit visible). Essayez les différente méthodes!


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2008)

olàlà j'ai mis un quart d'heure à chercher le gif...et pis je commençais à avoir une migraine à force de regarder cette photo...je viens de comprendre!

Bravo. L'image de Jahrom était superbe, mais cette accentuation lui donne encore plus de force!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Le résultat est assez bluffant !  

Merci.


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mars 2008)

Voilà que je passe un week-end en stage photo chez Olivier et lorsque je rentre, mon tableau de bord MacGé déborde littéralement de points disco. Jamais une de mes photos n'avait entraîné un tel engouement. J'en suis flatté bien sûr :rose: , je vous remercie, mais je me questionne aussi. En effet, je poste ici essentiellement pour faire réagir. Mes premiers postes m'ont appris que d'autres que moi ne réagissaient pas de la même manière aux images. Une image que j'aime beaucoup peut passer inaperçue (je ne l'aime pas moins) et une autre que je trouve intéressante mais sans plus, peut avoir un grand succès.

Mais revenons en cuisine. Pour résumer, cette photo tire essentiellement son intérêt du contexte photographié. Le tirage, quoique conséquent est assez simple. Il n'a nécessité que très peu de masquage (base du tirage). La photo postée précédemment au contraire m'a demandé beaucoup plus de travail pour sortir ce que je cherchais.

Revenons à cette photo. Comme toujours elle est construite en deux étapes, la prise de vue et le tirage  j'inclus le développement dans la phase du tirage car les capacités des "dérawtiseurs" actuels débordent le simple développement.

La prise de vue est essentielle, c'est une évidence. Elle est ici imprévue : on ne peut pas commander un grain. La lumière en photo c'est, j'imagine, comme les pigments en peinture. La plus belle des lumières que puisse négocier un APN aujourd'hui se rencontre dans les deux heures qui entourent le levé et le coucher du soleil. Ici, je m'étais levé dans la nuit pour faire quelque chose avec ce bateau qui m'attirait depuis le début de mes vacances : un vieux bateau garé sur un parking. La scène m'attirait, mais la lumière du crépuscule ne fonctionnait pas. Il fallait que je sacrifie une grasse matinée. Le dialogue entre ce bateau et un lampadaire est sans doute le cliché qui me plaît le plus dans ce que j'ai réalisé lors de mes dernières vacances. L'éclairage difficile de la scène a exigé un gros travail au tirage pour obtenir ce que je voulais. La lumière ce matin-là était vraiment intéressante, une aube sur un ciel déchiré, avec des grains et beaucoup de vent, soit une atmosphère qui a du "volume". Alors je me laisse attirer par le moment. Ici, je me laisse ballotter par le vent. Là, je fais obstacle au vent pour que mon pied reste stable durant la pose afin d'avoir un point net (le lampadaire) qui réponde au flou des bateaux agités par le vent. Plus le jour avance plus le ciel se charge. On est tôt le matin et il est donc très bas sur l'océan. Avec la lumière qui monte, l'eau prend des couleurs somptueuses. Et puis, il y a des grains. La lumière est suffisamment forte pour que l'on puisse les distinguer : un voile gris en travers. Mon APN peut-il attraper cela ? Je m'avance sur la digue pour "entrer" dans l'océan. Mais le vent est trop fort pour que je puisse obtenir une stabilité du pied. Je vais me protéger derrière le phare au bout de la digue. Il casse le vent et me protège un peu de la pluie. Les réglages ? Comme d'habitude : la courbe à droite pour ramener le plus d'information possible au développement : iso 100 ; f/16, 1/2s. J'attends un grain. J'en prends deux sur la tête et doit tout remballer à chaque fois. Finalement en voilà un qui se met à tomber au bon endroit. Horizon un tiers en haut clic (trop d'océan) ; un tiers en bas, clic (trop de ciel) ; au milieu, clic (trop symétrique). Je choisirais au tirage.




Au développement, les choses sont simples, comme je l'ai indiqué, la scène était dans les capacités de l'APN.
Température : 7500
Colors : 0
Exposition : 0 (je suis donc sous ex pour moi et j'aurais pu ouvrir un peu le diaphragme, mais ce n'est pas grave ici la courbe étant déjà bien à droite comme on le voit sur le réglage du point noir)
Récupération et lumière d'appoint : 0
Noirs : 90 (ma courbe était bien à droite et je peux aller faire fourmiller les détails dans les noirs)
Luminosité : 80
Contraste : 24
Clarté : 13
Vibrance et Saturation : 0
Courbe : linéaire avec +13 ; -19 ; -11 ; -17 ; les points d'inflexions étant déplacés à droite.
le reste est à 0 excepter la réduction de bruit : 14 et 7.

Ce premier travail est effectué en surveillant le voile de pluie.

Vient ensuite le tirage à proprement parler, soit les corrections sélectives : équilibrage de la luminosité et du contraste. Ici encore, le voile de pluie est très surveillé. Je choisis de bien marquer les trois bandes en traitant différemment, ciel (lisse du jaune au noir mettant en avant le voile de pluie), nuage (monochrome haché et cotonneux aux formes désordonnées) et eau (apaisé, vert avec un fourmillement de détails organisés, prenant la forme d'ondes). Je force un peu le contraste pour le WEB en essayant de ne pas en faire trop. En effet il me semble qu'une image qui est vue une seule fois (destin sur le web) doit percuter plus. Par contre elle devient lassante si elle est destinée à être regardée plus souvent. Le traitement devrait alors être plus subtil.

Voilà donc la genèse de cette image que j'aime beaucoup, sans doute aussi parce qu'elle me remémore un instant magique. Votre réaction me la fait regarder différemment. J'y prêterais plus d'attention pour tenter de comprendre. Mais, voyez-vous, je reste sous le charme de cette conversation entre un vieux bateau et un lampadaire, au matin, sur un parking.


----------



## r0m1 (9 Mars 2008)

Merci SirDeck pour toutes ces explications. C'est sûr, on pourra toujours tenter de compenser par une technique irréprochable, n'empêche, le coup d'oeil reste le plus long apprentissage en photo...  Bravo encore pour ce cliché


----------



## Raf (9 Mars 2008)

C'est rentable comme mâtiné ! Une photo superbe, 3 ou 4 très très belles... Ça valait bien une grasse mâtiné.

Bonne résolution que je ne tiendrai pas : "Me lever tôt pour faire des photos"... ;-)


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mars 2008)

Pour repondre à Sirdeck, à tous les coups de boules recus (merci à tous), voici comment j'ai procédé :
Je me trimbalais à mon appareil argentique au musée du Louvre... etant parfois plus attentif aux visiteurs qu'aux oeuvres ( voir ici ), j'ai penché ma tête par dessus l'une des rares fenêtre qui donne sur le parvis de la pyramide... Lumière intéressante, disposition des piétons intéressante : je sors mon appareil, je règle le diaph et la vitesse, cadrage et clic clac kodak c'est dans la boite; développement argentique, scan et légère courbe pour plus de contraste


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2008)

T'as même pas décalé ta courbe sur la droite?


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as même pas décalé ta courbe sur la droite?



ah bah voilà un commentaire intéressant !   

désolé, mais autant la discussion entre le bateau et SirDeck et lui est sympa , autant l'explication fait tellement affreusement technique et détruit un peu à mes yeux le bon coup d'il SirDeck tu fais de bonnes photos (enfin celle-ci est la première à me plaire réellement) mais t'es affreusement froid pour en causer !


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mars 2008)

Moi qui avais peur de ne pas être assez "tambouille technique", d'être trop " affectif", "subjectif" en cuisine. Je ne suis pas trop hors sujet alors.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

tu n'as jamais entendu Guy Savoy parler de sa cuisine alors&#8230; ni Jean-Michel Georges&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mars 2008)

Raf a dit:


> C'est rentable comme mâtiné ! Une photo superbe, 3 ou 4 très très belles... Ça valait bien une grasse mâtiné.
> 
> Bonne résolution que je ne tiendrai pas : "Me lever tôt pour faire des photos"... ;-)



D'où l'invention du crépuscule  Remarque, l'aube est tardive lhiver   surtout en Bretagne. Le décalage horaire Breton, je me fais avoir à chaque fois    je me lève une heure trop tôt à chaque fois.  D'où des photos au tungstène


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu n'as jamais entendu Guy Savoy parler de sa cuisine alors ni Jean-Michel Georges



En effet. Je n'ai jamais parlé d'autre chose que de photos avec Jean Michel.
Tu sais, c'est sans doute de la pudeur :love: 
Le fait qu'une échelle me fasse de l'il au point de me lever la nuit pour tourner autour 3 quarts d'heure aux premiers éclats de l'aube à chercher cet appel...  vois-tu, c'est très personnel :rose:


----------



## chounim (14 Mars 2008)

apres ces 44 pages parcourue ce soir, j'vais aller me coucher en me disant que de toute facon, demain sera gris, couvert, pluvieux meme, mais que peut etre, les gouttes ^^ 

Merci a tous pour vos bons conseils, je vais commencer par lire de plus pres l'excellent livre du "comment dévellopper ses fichiers RAW", parce que, oui, le moment est venu.
Continuez de vous lacher sur les conseils et les exemples, le derniers a propos de l'accentuation est éloquant !!!


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mars 2008)

chounim a dit:


> J'commence tout juste le RAW, parce que j'voudrais approfondir la photo.
> Du coup, voila ma question:
> Pour une photo high key comme celle de la plage que tu as faite : j'imagine que tu shoot en RAW, mais l'effet highkey s'obtient à la prise en surexposant (ce que j'ai cru comprendre), ou au développement ?
> Et donc, de combien de diaph' surexposes-tu (à la louche en général) ?
> ...



Je me permets de répondre en cuisine, cela peut en intéresser d'autres...


Ce qu'il faut retenir sur le RAW, c'est qu'il contient le maximum d'informations possible. Comme toute intervention supprime de l'information, il est préférable de partir du maximum (définition, espace colorimétrique, etc.). L'autre point essentiel est qu'il est en Gamma 1. Dans ce gamma, 200 photos, c'est deux fois plus que 100. Un photosite ne sait pas faire autrement. Je crois voir que tu travailles dans l'audio. Tu dois donc savoir que l'audition humaine à une sensibilité logarithmique : pour percevoir une différence de volume sonore, il faut au moins multiplier la pression acoustique par deux. En vision c'est pareil. Pour ramener l'image proche de ce que voit l'il humain, il faut passer en Gamma 2. C'est ce qui se passe lors du "développement". Ce faisant, les hautes lumières sont comprimées et les basses sont étirées. Il est donc préférable de ne pas exposer comme en argentique, mais en calant la courbe à droite afin d'utiliser au maximum les gammes de luminosité les plus riches en détail du capteur. Cela dépend donc de la scène. Cela est particulièrement important en High Key car on compresse justement les hautes lumières. Autant le faire dès la prise de vue car sinon, la compression High Key s'ajoutant à celle effectuée lors du passage en Gamma 2 va générer au pire du bruit au mieux un modelé de moindre qualité (voir dans ce fil avec le mot-clef RAW pour découvrir des illustrations de l'avantage de placer la courbe à droite).

Passons à ce High Key proprement dit. Cette photo est en fait le résultat d'un usage détournée de ce que j'ai pu apprendre dans un stage High Key d'Olivier Chauvignat (je vous mettrais peut-être une photo si vous êtes sage  ). Pour maîtriser cette technique allez donc passer une journée avec lui  .
- Le sujet doit être globalement très clair. Ici, il s'agit d'un ciel brumeux qui se reflète dans l'eau, d'une plage blanche, le tout dans une lumière matinale très pâle. On note la présence d'objet sombre pour contraster.
- L'éclairage est frontal, adoucissant les ombres afin d'avoir des contrastes bien inférieurs aux capacités du capteur. Ici, l'ensemble est éclairé par un ciel blafard.
- L'exposition est comme toujours avec la courbe à droite, mais du fait de l'éclairage, une partie de la gauche de la courbe n'est carrément pas utilisée.
- Au développement, au lieu de rééquilibrer la courbe en sous exposant, on la laisse à droite en rattrapant le point noir ce qui amène du contraste dans ce qui est censé être des basses lumières.
- Au tirage on fignole. Ici, le soleil venant de la droite, j'ai dû assombrir cette zone pour l'équilibrer avec le reste. J'ai appuyé le contraste des rochers et foncé la première vague pour rendre légèrement plus lisible le passage du sable à l'eau, etc.


Pour en revenir à ta question sur l'exposition, la surexposition dépend de la scène et du boîtier. Par exemple, au crépuscule (lumière douce mieux adaptée au capteur), je devais surexposer de facilement 1 à 1,5 en général avec le 350D. L'aperçu Jpeg au dos du boîtier indiquait alors que ça brûlait, la courbe était écrêtée, mais en fait au développement, je voyais qu'il n'en était rien. Dans la même situation avec le 40D, ça brûle vraiment et je dois moins surexposé. L'aperçu jpeg au dos du boîtier est sans doute plus subtil que sur le 350D. Il faut s'adapter au boîtier et à l'éclairage ambiant.

Si tu utilises Camera RAW, je te conseille l'excellent livre de Bruce Fraser. La version CS2 est suffisante si tu préfères le français. Si l'anglais ne te fait pas peur, le livre sur CS3 est disponible. D'ailleurs, franchement, ceux qui utilisent LR pourraient profiter de ce livre. Le fonctionnement de Camera Raw et LR est identique pour ce qui est du développement. C'est l'interface qui change un peu (pas trop en fait). C'est ce livre qui m'a fait basculer définitivementt :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bennydelsail (25 Mars 2008)

le plus important c´est avoir "l´oeil", trouver l´angle le plus interressant, la bonne lumière et le reste c´est de la technique


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2008)

bennydelsail a dit:


> le plus important c´est avoir "l´oeil", trouver l´angle le plus interressant, la bonne lumière et le reste c´est de la technique



Trouver l'angle, la bonne lumière... n'est ce pas déjà de la technique ?
Le fait est qu'ici, c'est la cuisine. C'est justement le lieu de la "technique" 
C'est ici que l'on partage sur la lumière la mieux à même d'être rendu par les très limités dispositifs photographiques, les compositions "classiques" et sans risques, l'art de l'accentuation permettant de compenser le filtre passe bas de nos APN, etc.
Ce fil sert justement à dégager les autres fils (plus belle photo etc.) des élans techniques


----------



## chounim (8 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces explications completes!  j'ai pas encore pu tester, faute de soleil... :hein: 
 mais j'ai cerné le pourquoi du comment, mais, huhu, bah oui, juste un petit detail (de langage peut etre):



SirDeck a dit:


> - Au développement, au lieu de rééquilibrer la courbe en sous exposant, on la laisse à droite en *rattrapant le point noir* ce qui amène du contraste dans ce qui est censé être des basses lumières.



Qu'appelles-tu _le point noir_ ?  bon dis comme ca, ca peut faire sourire, mais je ne vois pas exactement...

Merci encore!


----------



## SirDeck (9 Avril 2008)

chounim a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces explications completes!  j'ai pas encore pu tester, faute de soleil... :hein:
> mais j'ai cerné le pourquoi du comment, mais, huhu, bah oui, juste un petit detail (de langage peut etre):
> 
> 
> ...




A l'origine, dans sa majesté Photoshop, le point blanc c'est le point dont la valeur correspond au blanc, soit 255:255:255. Le point noir correspond au noir, soit 0:0:0. Lorsque tu attribues un nouveau point noir, le logiciel va recalculer toute la luminosité de l'image en faisant glisser l'histogramme vers la gauche pour que le point désigné soit noir. Du coup, toutes les valeurs qui étaient plus foncées que le point désigné sont de la même luminosité : noir (elles ne peuvent pas être plus foncées évidemment). C'est la même chose mais dans l'autre sens pour le point blanc.

Dans LightRoom et Adobe Camera RAW les choses sont les mêmes (si tu fais abstraction du réglage de hautes lumières) mais les échelles et les termes sont adaptés aux photographes. On ne parle donc plus de point blanc, mais d'exposition. Pour le point noir, on parle de noir. Et plutôt que d'être sur une échelle de 255 on est en 100.
On fait bouger le point noir et le point blanc, pardon, l'exposition en faisant directement bouger l'histogramme. On peut visualiser l'écrêtage (soit les zones qui sont tout blanc ou tout noir et donc qui perdent en détail) en enfonçant J sur LR ou en maintenant alt (option) enfoncé pendant le glissement des curseurs.

Si tu exposes avec une courbe à droite, il est normal de trouver une image sans noir, toute la courbe étant à droite. S'il y avait du noir dans la scène ou si tu souhaites qu'il y en ait, il faut retrouver ce noir en utilisant le curseur noir afin de "repositionner" le point noir. Cela est d'autant plus important si on s'emploie à pousser encore la courbe à droite comme dans du HightKey. Le bas de l'outil courbe permet de peaufiner les zones sombres sans les bouchées. En plus vue que tu as surexposé ces zones à la prise de vue, elles sont encodées de manières très riches par le capteur. Tu vas donc pouvoir travailler avec une richesse de détails impossible à obtenir autrement avec un capteur actuel. Mais ça, c'est une autre histoire, c'est l'histoire du LowKey


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2008)

Tes explications, faut les lire (et relire... et_ re-re-re-re-lire _) plusieurs fois, histoire d'être sûre de tout avoir compris, mais c'est toujours complet


----------



## chounim (10 Avril 2008)

ouaip, merci bien en tous cas !


----------



## SirDeck (10 Avril 2008)

Il faut bien laisser un peu de mystère


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mai 2008)

La lumière est une partie essentielle en photographie (c'est la seule chose qui peut me faire lever avant l'aube  ). Dans mes lectures de vacances, je suis tombé sur cette photo de studio fin XIXe. Notez la formidable gestion de la lumière.






Fratelli Alinari, Salon de pose du studio photographique Fratelli Alinari à Florence, 1899. Sous la verrière, l'opérateur Gaetano Puccini.
Cette photo est tirée d'un ouvrage que toute personne un peu curieuse de photographie devrait prendre en main : "L'art de la photographie : Des origines à nos jours  de André Gunthert et al."

édit : Oui, ce livre est très cher. Je l'ai emprunté dans une bibliothèque municipale comme presque tous les livres de photos que je consulte. Non pas qu'il ne vaille pas sont prix, c'est un superbe livre avec des textes de grande qualité et des images superbement imprimées ; mais je n'ai pas la place pour de pareilles briques dans ma bibliothèque. N'oubliez pas ces merveilleuses bibliothèques municipales


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

Dans le Télérama du 10 au 16 Mai dont la page de garde est portée par une superbe photo floue d'enfants qui courent dans une cour de récréation (Olivier Culmann/Tendance floue), on trouve en page 22 une photo de Lelouch par Jean-François Robert. On note un franc halo autour de la tête. Cela fait penser au halo qui peut apparaître lorsque l'on "retient" une zone lors d'un tirage noir et blanc sans bouger assez (utilisation de masques pour réduire l'exposition d'une zone). On trouve parfois ce halo lorsqu'il est nécessaire de "retenir" très fortement un visage sur un fond très clair, ce visage étant assez petit dans l'image.

Mais là on est en couleur dans un magazine en 2008 ! Alors : effet de style ou gros ratage ?


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2008)

bah je sais pas, tu lis télérama toi ? moi ? non&#8230; 



ps : le halo c'est pas parce qu'on bouge pas assez&#8230; au contraire&#8230; 'fin bref&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

Je voulais dire qu'ici, le halo est très net, que la transition entre la zone masquée et la zone qui ne l'est pas est très franche. La transition n'est-elle pas justement réalisée par le mouvement ?

Mais il s'agit ici de numérique. Je me trompe peut-être mais je pense que ce halo un peu fort est là pour casser la perfection que l'on peut obtenir en numérique. Style donc.


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2008)

fais un scan, montre-nous, trouve la photo, fais un truc quoi !


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

C'est beaucoup moins évident que sur l'original :






Mais on voit tout de même le halo non ?


----------



## Aladisse (18 Mai 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mais on voit tout de même le halo non ?



On le voit bien en effet. Moi j'aime bien (le halo, pas Lelouch) mais c'est parce que tout ce qui est ostensiblement parfait m'ennuie. C'est plus vivant quand la main du photographe semble apparaître, l'équivalent du coup de pinceau en calligraphie chinoise, aussi artificielle soit cette apparition (ce qui ne peut que être le cas ici).


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

Moi aussi. Vous ne me verrez jamais poster une photo ici (sauf une photo de mon Télérama ) sans que ma main d'amateur ait fait glisser le stylet sur la palette graphique pour assombrir ici, éclairer là, durcir ou adoucir...


Mais là, cela me gêne un peu.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est beaucoup moins évident que sur l'original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'on peut arriver à cet effet en bidouillant les courbes!


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Moi aussi. Vous ne me verrez jamais poster une photo ici (sauf une photo de mon Télérama ) sans que ma main d'amateur ait fait glisser le stylet sur la palette graphique pour assombrir ici, éclairer là, durcir ou adoucir...
> 
> 
> Mais là, cela me gêne un peu.



J'ai beaucoup complexé au début, mais je n'y connaissais rien en technique! Maintenant j'essaie au maximum d'utiliser le mode manuel de mon appareil (un peu limité car cela reste un bridge)!
Le gain de temps est appréciable sans parler après des modifications que j'apporte à mes photos puisque que je "bidouille" énormément avec les calques et les textures!

Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas de gène à avoir, c'est juste une question de temps, un professionnel à tout intérêt à éviter de trop faire de post-prod!


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

Oh il y a sûrement plein de façons de faire. Moi j'aurai plutôt fait : 
- Créer un calque de réglage courbe et valider sans toucher à rien
- Mode de fusion superposition
- sélection du masque associé au calque nouvellement créé, tout sélectionner et effacer pour le faire passer en noir.
- outil Pinceau en opacité 20%

et zou à la palette graphique. Comme Aladisse, j'aime y mettre les mains  

Non, c'est juste que j'ai un petit doute. Le photographe voulait ça où s'est-il fait trahir par la chaîne graphique


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Non, c'est juste que j'ai un petit doute. Le photographe voulait ça où s'est-il fait trahir par la chaîne graphique



Peut-être qu'il voulait cela pour faire ressortir encore plus l'accentuation  sur le visage!?


Je comprends pour la coup de stylet, j'ai la même petite tablette, j'en ai même laissé de côte ma souris!


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup complexé au début, mais je n'y connaissais rien en technique! Maintenant j'essaie au maximum d'utiliser le mode manuel de mon appareil (un peu limité car cela reste un bridge)!
> Le gain de temps est appréciable sans parler après des modifications que j'apporte à mes photos puisque que je "bidouille" énormément avec les calques et les textures!
> 
> Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas de gène à avoir, c'est juste une question de temps, un professionnel à tout intérêt à éviter de trop faire de post-prod!



Oui, mais il ne faut pas rêver, il y a du boulot tout de même  Je suis allé voir comment cela se passait en studio chez Olivier Chauvignat ; et bien il n'y a pas de secret : c'est du boulot de bout en bout . Tu choisis un modèle qui correspond à ce que tu cherches (par exemple une peau très claire pour du High Key) ; tu demandes un maquillage adapté à ce que tu cherches (par exemple du clair en en High Key) ; Tu éclaires de manière très soignée pour avoir la moins de travail de postproduction (équilibrer des lumières).
Mais tu n'y coupes pas, tu travailles tout de même sur l'ordinateur. Ça commence dans Lightroom ou tu appliques tes paramètres prédéfinis que tu adaptes au contexte mais cela ne suffit pas. Tu passes à Photoshop pour équilibrer ton éclairage qui n'était pas totalement parfait faire tomber une teinte précise, enlever un bouton, un poil, monter deux expositions différentes, etc.

Bref, je retiens que faire une belle photo à partir d'une mauvaise prise de vue est une blague et que faire confiance à son boîtier pour faire LA photo parfaite est utopique (Olivier travaillait avec un Blad numérique  ).
Cela rebondit bien avec mon post sur le studio de 1899 : L'éclairage et la préparation en général étaient essentiels mais ne suffisaient pas ; la magie des mains du tireur était incontournable.


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

C'est en effet très étrange mais j'ai l'impression que c'est voulu par le photographe comme un effet purement artistique. Effet qui s'accorde avec la douceur des tons pastels et de la lumière... Et avant tout à l'image qu'il veut donner à la personnalité du modèle.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

On est bien d'accord! la technique ne fait pas tout mais elle y contribue!


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Peut-être qu'il voulait cela pour faire ressortir encore plus l'accentuation  sur le visage!?



Ça ne lui ressemble pas à msieur Robert
D'autant que l'accentuation doit être très localisée car c'est un portrait "à la mode" donc avec tout plein de flou (Grande ouverture ou Moyen Format).

Plus ça va plus je me dis que c'est une erreur lors de la reproduction.


----------



## Raf (18 Mai 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ça ne lui ressemble pas à msieur Robert
> D'autant que l'accentuation doit être très localisée car c'est un portrait "à la mode" donc avec tout plein de flou (Grande ouverture ou Moyen Format).
> 
> Plus ça va plus je me dis que c'est une erreur lors de la reproduction.



Est ce que ce n'est pas simplement ou en partie une illusion d'optique entre les nuances proches du fond et des cheveux ? sans doute accentué par le floue de la faible profondeur de champs ? et peut être un éclairage sur le fond ? juste derrière la tête ?

Une solution pour avoir la réponse serait de lui écrire...


----------



## Aladisse (18 Mai 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> et zou à la palette graphique. Comme Aladisse, j'aime y mettre les mains



Je veux pas chipoter mais je crois que tu n'as pas bien saisi ce que je voulais dire.

Passer par la tablette graphique ou la retouche selective c'est aussi évident que de passer par le masquage en argentique si on veut pouvoir qualifier le résultat de tirage digne de ce nom. Sans quoi une machine suffit.
Ceci est une chose.

Mais non, ce que je voulais précisément dire, c'est que j'apprécie quand cette "bidouille" devient apparente par instant et ne laisse plus croire à l'immédiateté/perfection du résultat. 
Si le photographe a volontairement crée cet halo autour de la tête pour rappeler/simuler une erreur de masquage, moi je trouve cela appréciable. Aussi artificiel que ce soit, c'est cela qui rappel "la main du photographe" et rappel que de toute façon il y a toujours une "bidouille" derrière toute photo.
C'est comme décider de ne pas couper le cadre formé par les polaroids :






On pourrait tres bien le couper pour presenter la photo, mais sa présence rappel la chaine technique/mecanique à l'orgine de l'image.
Je conçois le fameux halo un peu en ce sens.

Voilà.


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> On est bien d'accord! la technique ne fait pas tout mais elle y contribue!



C'est du prêt à penser, ça non ?

Un peu comm'qui dirait l'argent avec le bonheur, 'pas ? :sleep:


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur?


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

@Raf : Bandes de Mach ? Je sens le psychologue là  Non, c'est trop prononcé, il s'agit bien d'un halo. L'illusion des Bandes de Mach peut effectivement appuyer le phénomène.

@Aladisse : Tu ne chipotes pas. Bien heureux de lire que "Passer par la tablette graphique ou la retouche selective c'est aussi évident que de passer par le masquage en argentine si on veut pouvoir qualifier le résultat de tirage digne de ce nom."  
Mais il me semble que masquer à la brosse sur la palette permet d'obtenir quelque chose de beaucoup plus aléatoire que par des solutions souvent bien plus précises.
Pourtant je vois très bien ce que tu veux dire.




Richard Demachy, Lutte , 1904. Tirage à la gomme bichromatée. Je cite "retouche au burin"   
C'est un peu extrême mais c'est bien la direction du pictorialisme pour se distinguer d'une photo industrielle fin XIXe début du XXe.


> "Quel aspect présentent ces épreuves artistiques ? Tout d'abord, elles reposent sur un véritable artisanat, opposé en tout point à l'industrie photographique que résume l'usage de papier prêt à l'emploi, net et brillant, le développement et le tirage laissés au soin d'un laboratoire professionnel. Désormais, l'opérateur a non seulement choisi son motif, utilisé une optique spécialement conçue pour rendre un effet, mais il effectue ensuite les opérations chimiques lui-même afin d'intervenir en toute liberté à chacune des étapes de la réalisation des images. Il faut ainsi mentionner le succès que remportent, à partir de 1900, les interventions plastiques sur le négatif lui-même. Conçu comme une véritable matrice, il est travaillé au scalpel et à l'abrasif, l'émulsion argentique étant attaquée comme l'est le métal ou la pierre comme le burin d'un graveur..."
> La volonté d'art : De la photographie victorienne au mouvement pictorialiste. Michel Poivert. Dans L'art de la photographie : Des origines à nos jours de André Gunthert et al.



C'est d'actualité non ?  

Dans le même ouvrage, j'ai un passage qui reprend ton exemple "On pourrait tres bien le couper pour presenter la photo, mais sa présence rappel la chaine technique/mecanique à l'orgine de l'image"



> L'autre problème du reportage était la qualité de professionnel de son auteur. Cette problématique a toujours hanté les photographes et a contraint nombre d'entre eux à choisir entre une identité marchande ou artistique, mais ce choix ne fut jamais plus critique qu'au cours de l'après-guerre. En 1947, dans le catalogue The photographs of Henri Cartier-Bresson, Lincoln Kirstein déplorait "la promiscuité anonyme du journalisme", labyrinthe où les photographes n'avaient que peu de choix en termes de jugements esthétiques. Cartier-Bresson eut l'idée de réaliser des tirages spéciaux pour l'exposition, non seulement de grand format, mais qui laissaient voir les bords du négatif, pour bien montrer qu'il s'agissait d'une image créée dès le début comme un parfait objet de vision.
> Le MOMA : Institution de la photographie moderniste. Kevin Moore. Dans L'art de la photographie : Des origines à nos jours de André Gunthert et al.



Rassurez-vous je dois rendre ce livre  

Ce dernier passage me fait penser à ma visite récente dans la galerie de Plisson à la Trinité sur Mer. J'en parlerais dans le sujet ad hoc très prochainement


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juillet 2008)

Un truc que j'explore en ce moment.
désaturer et baisser le contraste de l'aperçu jpeg au dos du boîtier afin de mieux voir si les extrêmes des histogrammes  sont écrêtés sur le RAW...


:sleep:


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juillet 2008)

Depuis le début de la photographie, la forte luminosité du ciel pose un problème. Il est généralement indispensable de le rééquilibrer au tirage sous peine d'avoir un ciel blanc sans détails ou un paysage trop sombre. C'est une base du tirage.
L'utilisation des objets dynamiques sur un même fichier RAW permet de travailler assez finement.

Ouvrir le RAW dans CameraRaw (ACR). Développer l'image en ignorant totalement le ciel (on peut le brûler). Activer l'option "ouvrir comme objet dynamique" et ouvrir (dans les versions précédentes d'ACR, c'est plus complexe mais possible depuis l'arrivé des objets dynamiques).





On voit donc une image avec un ciel très clair dont certaines zones sont brûlées.






Sélectionner le calque portant l'objet dynamique et activer : Calques:Objets dynamiques : Nouvel objet dynamique par copier.
En double-clicant on ouvre à nouveau ACR avec l'image. On applique cette fois des réglages pour le ciel en ignorant le reste.
On masque grossièrement le calque (à la baguette magique par exemple) pour ne laisser passer que le ciel.






On peut donc visualiser le résultat grossier.






En ouvrant les objets dynamiques on peut ajuster à loisir l'équilibrage entre ciel et terre. Ici, je finirai par éclaircir le sol. Le masque est finalisé à la main, à la tablette. Je développe des images peu contrastées car je préfère le contraste que j'obtiens par les calques de fusion de Photoshop.
C'est d'ailleurs avec 3 calques de fusion que je finalise pour régler le contraste et la luminosité de manière sélective.




Enfin, je retouche l'opacité des calques pour affiner très précisément le résultat.




Il ne reste plus qu'à recadrer pour réduire le vide du bas (le cadrage d'origine visait à garantir les verticales du bâtiment en plaçant l'horizon au centre).


----------



## Raf (14 Juillet 2008)

En voyant ta photo l'autre jour sur "vos plus belles photos", je me doutais bien qu'elle était passée à la moulinette !

Outre le fait que je sais que tu passes systématiquement tes photos "au développement", je trouve, personnellement, que ça leur donne un petit coté irréaliste. Là par exemple, le ciel est trop bleu/rose, avec des couleurs qui ne me paraissent pas vraisemblable, trop dures pour une photo visiblement prise le matin ou le soir (vu la longueur des ombres).

De même pour *cette photo*, le résultat est bien, propre, etc... mais y a un truc qui me gène. Ça ne fonctionne pas (avec moi). J'aurai tendance à dire que sur terre ce genre de photo n'est pas possible, c'est pas vraisemblable.

Maintenant, tu cherches peut être cet effet un peu décalé, féerique, onirique ?

C'est peut être aussi que j'ai l'approche inverse, faire en sorte que le prise de vue soit optimale et retoucher le moins possible par la suite.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juillet 2008)

Raf a dit:


> En voyant ta photo l'autre jour sur "vos plus belles photos", je me doutais bien qu'elle était passée à la moulinette !
> 
> Outre le fait que je sais que tu passes systématiquement tes photos "au développement", je trouve, personnellement, que ça leur donne un petit coté irréaliste. Là par exemple, le ciel est trop bleu/rose, avec des couleurs qui ne me paraissent pas vraisemblables, trop dures pour une photo visiblement prise le matin ou le soir (vu la longueur des ombres).
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord, toutes mes photos sont passées à la "moulinette" comme tu dis, car je ne travaille qu'en RAW. C'est donc moi qui développe et non mon boîtier. Ensuite, toutes mes photos sont "tirées". J'entends par là que j'équilibre la luminosité et le contraste de manière sélective. Je fais donc ce que l'on a toujours fait en photo depuis Talbot. Si on veut s'approcher de la réalité (ce que je ne cherche pas vu que je ne sais pas ce que c'est ) on doit forcément le faire car la pellicule ou le capteur est incapable de restituer ce que voit l'il (Je ne parle même pas de ce qu'en fait le cerveau). Par exemple là, il fait beau et ma douce lit sous le parasol. Si je prends une photo j'aurai, un ciel brûlé alors que je le vois bleu avec de beaux nuages blanc, l'herbe un peu clair et bleu alors qu'elle est plutôt neutre et jaune, et ma douce sous-exposée alors que je la vois parfaitement équilibrée. Je dois donc attendre un autre moment  (je suis flemmard et je n'aime pas la lumière de midi) ou déboucher au flash et de toute façon équilibrer les ombres et les lumières au tirage, je ne parle même pas du ciel.
Depuis Talbot, on a fait des progrès. Mais à ma connaissance, aucun boîtier n'est capable de rendre ce que l'humain voit (si on peut définir ce qu'il voit).

Pour revenir aux photos dont tu parles. Il s'agit de photos prises avec un soleil rasant (je n'aime le soleil que comme ça et en général, je ne l'aime pas) en fin d'après midi (je me lève tard en vacances ). Dans les deux cas un polariseur se charge de réduire la luminosité du ciel afin de permettre au capteur d'enregistrer quelque chose qui ressemble plus à ce que je vois effectivement sans pour autant boucher le paysage dans l'ombre. Mais, le cadrage ne me permet pas d'avoir le soleil sur l'épaule et le polariseur ne peut que partiellement faire son office. Mais mon boîtier arrive à encaisser toute la scène (c'est tout de même un peu brûlé à droite sur la photo à la neige).

Concernant la couleur, tout est fait au développement (correction globale donc) pour la photo à l'église. J'ai retiré de la vibrance et de la saturation dans les Bleu et le vert. La différence de développement entre le ciel et le reste (c'est l'objet du post) ne concerne que l'exposition et en rien la couleur. Mais jaurais pu retirer du rouge. Liberté. Dans celle à la neige, j'ai également réduit la vibrance et désaturé le bleu en globale mais j'ai en plus désaturé le bleu de la neige et lorange de l'herbe en sélectif au tirage. Bref, dans les deux cas, les couleurs sont adoucies  Tu sais, après la pluie, en montagne un soir de printemps, ça "claque". Trop pour moi en ce moment  Je désature systématiquement mes photos c'est temps ci...

Je soigne également beaucoup la prise de vue. Pour ce qui est de l'exposition, mon but est de ramener le plus d'informations. Mais depuis que je fais de la photo, je n'ai jamais eu de cas où le ciel et le paysage étaient équilibrés lorsque le soleil est levé. Il faut de toute façon équilibrer pour au moins s'approcher de ce que l'on a perçu.

Dans les deux cas ici, je pousse le boîtier dans ses retranchements. Par exemple, pour la photo à la neige, la scène était magnifique à l'il. J'avais du temps avant que le personnage arrive au point idéal. J'ai donc fait plusieurs essais en sachant que je n'arriverais à rien de vraiment bon : Visuellement, la neige était très lumineuse et le ciel bien profond avec l'herbe dorée par les rayons rasant du soleil. Mais je savais que la photo aurait soit un ciel blanc, soit une neige grise. Le polariseur me sauve la partie gauche du ciel mais la droite brûle. Après plusieurs essais je choisis de laisser brûler un peu la droite pour garder des détails dans les ombres. Au développement seul le nuage tout au bord du sol à droite est brûlé sur les trois couches. Ce n'est pas grave, il est bien en blanc  Autour, seule une ou deux couches sont brûlées. Du coup, LR me fait quelque chose de plutôt pas mal mais cafouille pour ce qui et de la couleur. Je désature au tirage pour corriger cette erreur de couleur. Je dois tout de même baisser la luminosité du ciel et monter celle de la neige pour m'approcher de ce que j'ai perçu. Mais ça, je le savais dès le départ. Par contre, je dois réduire le bleu de la neige. Ca, je ne l'avais pas vue... et je ne veux pas le voir 
Tout ce que je viens de dire, quelque chose dans ma tête y pensait mais moi, je n'étais que dans les mouvements du personnage et le cadrage. "les deux jambes séparées mais Ancrées au sol" me disait Willy Ronis dans ma tête...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2008)

J'ai utilisé la technique décrite ci dessus par SirDec sur la photo suivante:






Je vous fais grâce des calques et autre masques de fusion mais voilà ce que j'ai pu obtenir:






Je trouve qu'en effet c'est pas mal.


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Juillet 2008)

Ca me rassure de voir que les plus belles photos sont bien magouillées. Enfin je dis ça me rassure, je me comprend. Quand je vois certaines de mes photos qui sont loin d'être aussi chimiques que certaines qu'on peut trouver sur le net ou sur le Portofolio, je comprends mieux pourquoi, héhé. Parce que franchement quand on tombe sur certaines photos, on à l'impression d'être sous acide ... (un peu quand je tatouillais un powershot avec les couleurs en vivid au tacquet :mouais.

Perso les seules modifcations que je fais sur mes RAW c'est la modification de l'exposition et de la balance des blancs (que je laisse souvent comme au moment de la prise), car j'ai pas encore réussi à prendre mon appareil bien en main à ce niveau, mais c'est aussi ça qui est interessant (du moins pour moi qui fait de la "photo" pour me faire plaisir).

Le reste j'y touche pas, chacun est libre d'y faire ce qu'il veut, mais quand on voit certains traitements ou scripts utilisés à foison, on se rend compte que l'originale qui ressemblait à pas grand chose peut devenir une photo de maboule, mais de mon point de vue personnel, j'appelle plus cela de la photo.

Sinon mon avis rejoinds celui de Raf sur ces propos précédent.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Juillet 2008)

Oui, dès que l'on est confronté à des situations avec de fortes variations lumineuses, cela est indispensable. Mais cela est plus difficile qu'avec un simple ciel. Joli travail. Pour ce genre d'image plus délicate, Bruce Fraser propose une technique plus subtile mais rapide que je présenterais peut-être un jour.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2008)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Ca me rassure de voir que les plus belles photos sont bien magouillées. Enfin je dis ça me rassure, je me comprend. Quand je vois certaines de mes photos qui sont loin d'être aussi chimiques que certaines qu'on peut trouver sur le net ou sur le Portofolio, je comprends mieux pourquoi, héhé. Parce que franchement quand on tombe sur certaines photos, on à l'impression d'être sous acide ... (un peu quand je tatouillais un powershot avec les couleurs en vivid au tacquet :mouais.
> 
> Perso les seules modifcations que je fais sur mes RAW c'est la modification de l'exposition et de la balance des blancs (que je laisse souvent comme au moment de la prise), car j'ai pas encore réussi à prendre mon appareil bien en main à ce niveau, mais c'est aussi ça qui est interessant (du moins pour moi qui fait de la "photo" pour me faire plaisir).
> 
> ...


Sérieusement, je ne pense pas que le rendu que j'ai présenté soit "une photo de maboule". 
La technique m'a juste permis d'équilibrer l'image tout en restant dans ce qui peu sembler "réaliste". Il me semble qu'on est très loin de certains HDR par exemple.
Et puis en amont des "magouilles" il y'a la prise de vue: trépied, filtre gris neutre ND8, diaph fermé au max, le tout pour obtenir une pause suffisamment longue pour laisser filer l'eau en plein jour et ça photoshop il sait pas le faire...


----------



## SirDeck (18 Juillet 2008)

@ Eul Mulot

Tu nous dis qu'en fait, tu laisses faire les ingénieurs d'Adobe ou d'Apple ou d'autres. Parce que ton raw est bien développé avec les réglages de quelqu'un. Si tu laisses par défaut, ce sont donc ceux des ingénieurs.
Au niveau du boîtier, si tu veux tirer le meilleur parti de ton capteur, je te conseille de ne pas régler l'exposition pour avoir une belle image sur le dos du boîtier mais pour récupérer le plus d'informations (courbe à droite). Au développement, en sous exposant pour récupérer la sur exposition, tu obtiendras de plus belles matières.
À part la vitesse le diaphragme et l'iso, tous les réglages que tu pourras faire sur ton boîtier n'ont pas d'effet sur le RAW. De la photographie de 1850 en somme 

Et justement c'est bien de ça au fond dont nous parlons ici. Je n'ai *jamais* croisé une photo en exposition, une fois le daguerréotype passé, qui n'ait pas été développée (choix des bains et des mixtures pour influencer le résultat) puis tiré (choix du papier pour le contraste, le grain... ; ballêt des mains sous la lampe pour équilibrer les luminosités ; etc). Je ne parle pas du montage souvent utilisé (justement pour le ciel au début de la photo) et de la retouche presque systématiquement mise en &#339;uvre. Bref, lorsque tu vas voir une exposition, quelle qu'elle soit, tu peux te dire ce que tu dis ici "Ca me rassure de voir que les plus belles photos sont bien magouillées" Car c'est forcément le cas (je n'ai jamais vu un tireur laisser faire la machine) 

Pour ce qui est de l'excès, il a toujours été mis en &#339;uvre par certains et je renierais au travail "au burin" que j'ai présenté plus haut et datant du 19e siècle. Le numérique facilite les choses mais ne change rien dans le fond. Il n'empêche que cette facilitation peut effectivement changer l'usage.

Le numérique apporte surtout une chose : le grand public s'aperçoit que l'image qui lui est présentée connaît de très nombreuses opérations d'interprétation... ce qui a toujours été. Je trouve ça saint 

Pour ce qui est de la réponse de RAF, comme je lui ai dit, j'ai désaturé et baissé la variance des images. Si j'avais laissé faire le boîtier (jpeg) j'aurais eu des couleurs beaucoup plus pétantes (ce que je ne voulais pas) et j'aurais eu soit un ciel blanc, soit un sujet noir. Mon pauvre 40D n'est pas capable de faire mieux et je ne connais aucun système aujourd'hui qui en soit capable automatiquement. Je comprends que l'on n'aime pas mes paysages (c'est de l'exercice pour moi qui me régale en portrait) mais il faut comprendre que cela n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je développe et tire mes images, mais plutôt avec les scènes et la lumière que je photographie et la façon dont je les interprète, la façon dont je les vois.

La photo de jp me semble très sobre. Il a juste rééquilibré les luminosités ce qui est la base du tirage en photographie traditionnelle.


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Juillet 2008)

@jpmiss : Oui je ne parlais de ta photo précédente, qui comme SirDeck l'a dit, très sobre. C'est juste que j'avais l'habitude de lire rapidement ce fil, et que j'ai eu le temps d'y poster.

Oui je suis bien d'accord pour l'histoire du Raw, y'a pas fallu quelqu'un derrière. 

Après le reste des manipulations sont très vagues pour moi, je suis loin d'être un expert en imagerie numérique, donc les courbes et certaines pref au moment de la dérawtisation sont archi floues pour moi, ce qui peut d'ailleurs fausser mon jugement sur ces "magouilles".


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2008)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Ca me rassure de voir que les plus belles photos sont bien magouillées. Enfin je dis ça me rassure, je me comprend. Quand je vois certaines de mes photos qui sont loin d'être aussi chimiques que certaines qu'on peut trouver sur le net ou sur le Portofolio, je comprends mieux pourquoi, héhé. Parce que franchement quand on tombe sur certaines photos, on à l'impression d'être sous acide ... (un peu quand je tatouillais un powershot avec les couleurs en vivid au tacquet :mouais.
> 
> Perso les seules modifcations que je fais sur mes RAW c'est la modification de l'exposition et de la balance des blancs (que je laisse souvent comme au moment de la prise), car j'ai pas encore réussi à prendre mon appareil bien en main à ce niveau, mais c'est aussi ça qui est interessant (du moins pour moi qui fait de la "photo" pour me faire plaisir).
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'il ne faut pas confondre une technique et les utilisations excessives qui peuvent en être faites. Le truc typique, c'est le HDR qui mal maîtrisé donnent le vomis, alors qu'utilisé avec intelligence et parcimonie aboutit à des merveilles subtiles.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Juillet 2008)

Mois j'irais même plus loin, ceux qui veulent y aller franco parce que ça leur plaît pourquoi pas. La photographie est un outil. Certains arrivent à en faire de l'art d'autres des photos de familles (certains les deux en même temps)... super !

Par contre je crois qu'il est important de garder en tête que la photographie ne capture pas la réalité et qu'elle ne la jamais fait. Il s'agit toujours d'une interprétation. La technique ne permet que de mieux s'exprimer. Le numérique facilite les choses mais ne les changent pas. Il amène plus de monde à faire ce que les premiers photographes ont toujours fait. Quelque chose me dit qu'avec LR 2 plus de monde va se mettre à faire de la correction sélective  C'est une bonne chose


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _mon pote alxbizar hier avec le Nikon D700 et mon 50mm f1,4 AF-D
> expo d'alx à la Librairie Coiffard à nantes pendant le mois d'août !_​


Bien sûr le D700 c'est un emprunt... ou t'as été nommé directeur de ton magasin ?  Non parce qu'après le D300, cet étalage de richesse...


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Bien sûr le D700 c'est un emprunt... ou t'as été nommé directeur de ton magasin ?  Non parce qu'après le D300, cet étalage de richesse...



_rigole mais depuis hier, je me tâte pour l'acheter et c'est bon de se tâter _


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _rigole mais depuis hier, je me tâte pour l'acheter et c'est bon de se tâter _


quelle différence avec le D300 a part le Full frame ?


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> quelle différence avec le D300 a part le Full frame ?



_définitivement les capteurs 24x36 ne sont pas des full frame&#8230;  mais bon, je ne suis plus modérateur, m'en fous, dites ce que vous voulez.

bah l'ergonomie, l'équilibre du boitier dans la main(ça que je trouve merveilleux aurait dit Godot&#8230; ), la taille du viseur, le confort de l'oculaire, la qualité d'image à 3200asa et la gestion de la profondeur de champ (cf la portrait d'Alx)
petit moins, le pad est moins "rapide" que celui du D300 pour changer de collimateur 

ceci dit, la discussion devrait plutôt être en cuisine, le modérateur pourrait-il faire quelque chose pour nous ? 
_


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _définitivement les capteurs 24x36 ne sont pas des full frame
> _






alèm a dit:


> _
> ceci dit, la discussion devrait plutôt être en cuisine, le modérateur pourrait-il faire quelque chose pour nous ?
> _



Va falloir qu'on s'habitue :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _définitivement les capteurs 24x36 ne sont pas des full frame
> _



Pas compris non plus ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


>





Foguenne a dit:


> Pas compris non plus ?



parce que le fait qu'un capteur soit &#8220;plein format&#8221; 24x36 (ou 4,5x6) ne signifie pas qu'il soit full frame&#8230; mais plutôt qu'il soit &#8220;full frame&#8221;&#8230;

si vous ne comprenez pas, c'est que vous ne savez pas ce qu'est exactement un capteur et que vous utilisez &#8220;comme tout le monde&#8221; un abus de langage pour parler d'un capteur plein format (là, en français, le terme est exact&#8230; )

edit : ça, par exemple, c'est un vrai capteur "full frame"


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

M' enfin c'est pas moi qui le dis :mouais:

Edit : Ils sont fous ces romains !!


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

entre parenthèses&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> entre parenthèses


'sont ballots chez nikon  
Trop chère de toute manière. J'attends de voir le D90, ou alors un D300 d' occase 
Mais surtout en vue, changer ma gamme d'optique l'année prochaine :love:


----------



## joanes (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> parce que le fait qu'un capteur soit &#8220;plein format&#8221; 24x36 (ou 4,5x6) ne signifie pas qu'il soit full frame&#8230; mais plutôt qu'il soit &#8220;full frame&#8221;&#8230;
> 
> si vous ne comprenez pas, c'est que vous ne savez pas ce qu'est exactement un capteur et que vous utilisez &#8220;comme tout le monde&#8221; un abus de langage pour parler d'un capteur plein format (là, en français, le terme est exact&#8230; )
> 
> edit : ça, par exemple, c'est un vrai capteur "full frame"




:love::love::love: ho lumière du monde 


et ils livrent le boitier et un objo qui ouvre un peu avec


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2008)

Génial ce sujet ! 46 pages, ça fait beaucoup à lire, mais je pense qu'il y a de quoi apprendre...

Merci aux contributeurs...


----------



## Raf (27 Juillet 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Génial ce sujet ! 46 pages, ça fait beaucoup à lire, mais je pense qu'il y a de quoi apprendre...
> 
> Merci aux contributeurs...



Y a de quoi faire un livre...


----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je vais passer pour un cave, mais j'aimerais savoir comment on obtiens un rendu couleur comme fait ce photographe (sensibles s'abstenir, d'autant que son talent vous dégoute à tout jamais de faire des images.) Et ne me dites pas qu'il se contente de désaturer !
Merci, mais ce travail de tonalités m'intrigue...pour le reste, j'ai racheté des jetables et donner mes boitiers !


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit d'un traitement dit "LowKey". Il y a une compression de l'histogramme à gauche avec sans doute une correction sélective de la luminosité (la base du tirage).

Ce type de travail est adapté aux images à fond sombre. J'ai posté quelques travaux de ce type : 





Une photo réalisée lors d'un stage chez Olivier Chauvignat dont le sujet était justement le LowKey.


----------



## GroDan (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci, je vais me faire faire une démo par "mon" tireur...


----------



## SirDeck (12 Octobre 2008)

On en a déjà beaucoup parlé ici, la photographie est une technique qui comprend de nombreuses manipulations dont la retouche et cela depuis sa naissance avec le Daguerréotype.

Voici un joli papier érudit sur le sujet et surtout sur son histoire, histoire généralement dissimulée et par conséquent inconnue des non-photographes (il vous suffit juste d'appuyer sur le bouton, Kodak se charge du reste).
Les plus au fait de la pratique trouveront cependant dans ce papier des illustrations délicieuses dont un négatif verre au collodion humide recto (la retouche est invisible) et verso (la retouche est évidente).





Fig. 2 à 4. Anonyme, portrait de jeune femme, négatif verre au collodion humide (voir fig. 1), de gauche à droite et de haut en bas : côté recto, côté verso, détail du visage au verso, coll. part.​
André Gunthert
Sans retouche [Texte intégral]
Histoire dun mythe photographique


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2008)

Suite a ces 2 photos (ici et là), on m'a demandé comment j'avais fait pour obtenir cet aspect irréel. En fait le principe est très simple: augmenter la durée d'exposition (comme on le fait sur des photos de routes la nuit pour obtenir les lignes de luimères).
De ce fait tout ce qui est immobile reste bien net et tout ce qui bouge de façon alléatoire (les vagues) devient cottoneux. 
Si le principe est simple il peut sembler diffcile d'augmenter le temps d'exposition en plein jour sans crâmer l'image. En fait on va recourir à plusieur artifices qui combinés entre eux vont permettre d'avoir des temps d'exposition supérieur a 10 sec (parfois 30sec)
D'abord les réglages de l'appareil: on choisi l'ISO le plus bas (100 sur mon boitier) pour réduire la sensibilité, on ferme le diaph au maximum (ici f22) pour faire entrer le moins de lumière possible (ça va aussi permettre d'avoir une très grande profondeur de champs pour compenser une mise au point pas toujours évidente par la suite).
C'est bien mais très loin d'être suffisant en plein jour.
En fait il va falloire ajouter un filtre qui va encore réduire de façon drastique la quantité de lumière qui va arriver sur la capteur. Ici il s'agit d'un filtre ND1000. ND pour Neutral Density (il ne modifie pas les couleurs) et 1000 pour le facteur d'augmentation du temps de pause qui est multiplié par 1000. Exemple temps de pause sans filtre a 1/100e de seconde donne 1000 x 1/100 = 1000/100 = 10 sec avec le filtre!
La difficulté d'utilisation tient au fait que ce filtre est très opaque et qu'il est donc impossible de faire la mise au point et la mesure de lumière avec le filtre monté. Il faut donc faire la mise au point en manuel sans le filtre ainsi que la mesure du temps d'expo qu'on corrigera selon le calcul ci dessus.
Il faut bien entendu un trépied.
Pour la prise de vue j'ai attendu un jour ou l'horizon était un peu brumeux pour renforcer le côté éthéré de la scene.
Le reste n'est que choix d'édition (Noir et blanc, contraste, vignettage...). Pour ce genre de photo je shoote toujours en RAW pour avoir un maximum de possibilités.


----------



## r0m1 (17 Octobre 2008)

On ne pouvait pas faire plus clair et limpide


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2008)

En effet, c'est très clair.
J'ajouterais juste un élément à surveiller. Au-dessus de f11, la grande majorité des objectifs perdent leur piqué. C'est incontournable. Il faut donc surtout jouer avec le filtre.
Peut-on le doubler (avec le risque de vignetage sur des grands-angles) ?


Ce type d'effet est très simple au crépuscule ou à l'aube. Du coup, il est assez fréquent. Ce qui est spectaculaire ici, provient de la rareté : obtenir l'effet avec le soleil levé.


edit : en fait il y a la réponse à ma question dans ton lien : 
NDx1000 + Ndx8 : de 1/100e de seconde, tu passes à 1 min. 20 sec !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> J'ajouterais juste un élément à surveiller. Au-dessus de f11, la grande majorité des objectifs perdent leur piqué.


En l'occurrence le piqué n'était pas ma priorité étant donné que je souhait une atmosphère douce.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est pourquoi je dis "surveiller". Il faut faire les choses en connaissance de cause 
On peut rechercher le contraste entre ce qui est net et bien piqué et ce qui est flou et doux. Dans ce cas, il faut rester plus ouvert. Mais la différence ne se voit que sur une impression.


Mais encore une fois tout dépend de ce que l'on cherche. Il faut juste pouvoir choisir.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Octobre 2008)

La technique devient simple avec Monsieur Jpmiss  



jpmiss a dit:


> ....Pour la prise de vue j'ai attendu un jour ou l'horizon était un peu brumeux pour renforcer le côté_ éthéré_ de la scene....



Même quand tu shootes tu penses au job...


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2008)

Merci JP. Rangé soigneusement dans les favoris, j'essaierai à la première occasion !


----------



## olof (20 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise un filtre ND400 ? Je me demandais si avec celui-là, la mise au point doit aussi se faire avant de poser le filtre..... 

Merci !


----------



## SirDeck (20 Octobre 2008)

Tu connais des problèmes de mise au point  avec ce filtre ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2008)

olof a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise un filtre ND400 ? Je me demandais si avec celui-là, la mise au point doit aussi se faire avant de poser le filtre.....
> 
> Merci !


J'en ai pas mais je pense que ca doit pas etre tres différent d'un ND1000. 
Ca réduit quand meme par 400 la lumière qui rentre. Autant dire qu'on doit pas y voire grand chose et que l'AF doit aussi etre largué.
C'est vrai que c'est assez fastidieux la pose-dépose du filtre mais on fait pas non plus ce genre de photos tous les jours


----------



## olof (20 Octobre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu connais des problèmes de mise au point  avec ce filtre ?


Relis le poste de JPMiss, il précise que la mise au point ne se fait pas avec le filtre monté because trop peu de lumière.


----------



## olof (20 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'en ai pas mais je pense que ca doit pas etre tres différent d'un ND1000.
> Ca réduit quand meme par 400 la lumière qui rentre. Autant dire qu'on doit pas y voire grand chose et que l'AF doit aussi etre largué.
> C'est vrai que c'est assez fastidieux la pose-dépose du filtre mais on fait pas non plus ce genre de photos tous les jours



C'est pas faux ! Je crois que je vais investir.

Merci !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2008)

Allez hop! Here we go again.

Bon alors on m'a demandé comment j'ai réalisé  cette photo.
En fait le but est donc d'éclairer de la fumée sur fond noir.
Pour le fumée: un bâtonnet d'encens 
Pour le fond noir: un vieux T-Shirt de Dinosaur Jr retourné et posé sur le dossier d'une chaise.
Pour la lumière une source assez vive mais focalisée. Dans mon cas mon phare de plongée mais une bonne maglight doit faire l'affaire. Orienter le faisceaux a peut près perpendiculairement à l'axe de visée voire même légèrement vers l'objectif (d'où l'interet d'une source focalisée).
Baisser au max la lumière ambiante.
Bien sur un trépied. 
Pour les réglages:
Faire la mise au point en manuel en utilisant par exemple le logo du constructeur de votre APN sur le bouchon d'objectif que vous tiendrez dans le plan où devrait passer la fumée.
Avoir une vitesse suffisante pour figer le mouvement de la fumée mais pas trop rapide pour laisser rentrer assez de lumière. Dans mon cas au alentour de 1/125e 1/160e
Avoir une ouverture suffisante pour laisser entrer assez de lumière mais pas trop pour avoir une profondeur de champs pas trop réduite car la fumée ne sera jamais strictement dans le plan sur lequel vous avez fait la mise au point. Dans mon cas f5.6 à f6.3 (Focale 54 mm)
Avec ces réglages et ma source de lumière j'étais un peu juste en expo il a donc fallu monter les ISO à 400.
Cadrer assez large pour laisser de la place pour les déplacements imprevisibles de la fumée et recadrer a posteriori.
Créer quelques turbulences de temps en temps en soufflant doucement au dessus de la zone cadrée pour avoir de belle volutes.
Et shooter, shooter, shooter.... De préférence en RAW pour avoir plus de marge sur l'expo et la couleur. Et ensuite faire le tri pour en sortir 5 ou 6 correctes sur une centaine d'images....
Voilà c'est pas compliqué et les résultat est assez sympa. On peut aussi jouer avec la balance des blancs ou carrément inverser l'image pour avoir des résultats très graphiques.
On peut bien sur améliorer mon procédé en particulier en utilisant un flash déporté a la place de mon phare de plongée. L'avantage c'est que grace a la synchronisaton du flash et du rideau on peut avoir une vitesse plus lente et une ouverture plus réduite tout en figeant mieux le mouvement et donc un rendu plus net sur certaines volutes.

Mais bon, j'ai pas de flash et je vais en acheter un exprès pour ça


----------



## SirDeck (27 Octobre 2008)

J'ajouterais que dans ce cas de figure, si on utilise un flash déporté et qu'on n'a pas eu l'excellente idée de disposer d'un moyen de liaison entre le boîtier et le flash déporté, on peut se mettre dans l'obscurité et choisir un temps de pose suffisamment long pour déclencher le flash manuellement pendant l'obturation.

Pour ce qui est de "focaliser" l'éclair du flash afin d'éviter le flare, ou pourra se fabriquer un snoot avec un morceau de carton (une boîte de céréale) façonné en tube au format de la lampe du flash.






Pour plus de "bricolages" efficaces avec de simples flashs cobra on se régalera sur l'excellent strobist


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2008)

En effet. D'ailleurs voici 2 dispositifs plus conventionnels que le mien ici et là
Ce dont je suis assez satisfait c'est d'avoir réussi a obtenir un résultat sympa avec les moyens du bord (et accessibles à tous) et pas dans un studio super équipé.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est bien.

Mais tu sais, un flash cobra et un bout de carton, ce n'est pas vraiment un équipement de studio suréquipé


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2008)

Je me disais que ces fumées me rappelait quelque chose. Il y aura certainement des infos à glaner sur la prise de vue dans les commentaires du blog Chromasia/galerie abstract. Notamment par rapport à l'ouverture (f16, bien souvent).


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2008)

a tiens, j'en profite pour posé une question au fan de packshot 

je commence a préparer des petits articles sur le matériel pour mon photoblog ... et je veux surtout pas piocher des photos sur le net ... je m'en sors pas trop mal sauf pour quelques petites ombres, par exemple avec la photo ci dessous (sous l'objectif plus précisément), comment ne pas avoir une seul ombre dans ce genre de photo ?


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2008)

Soit tu masques les ombres, c'est ce que l'on fait sans doute le plus souvent aujourd'hui, soit tu te fais un éclairage "sans ombres" .

je cherche dans mes bouquins pour voir si j'ai une bonne illustration et je reviens.

Mais personnellement, je trouve qu'une ombre légère sur le fond et le sol, cela donne du relief à l'image.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Un objet dans la lumière sans ombre c'est pas possible ou très difficile et ce n'est plus du packshot.
La convention c'est que t'assumes et en gardes deux : une de chaque côté bien symétrique !

voire même quatre : deux de chaque côté le must.

Donc deux torches minimum à 45 degré par rapport au sujet.


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2008)

Détourage à la plume, c'est le plus précis et te permet si tu le veux ensuite une intégration facile dans un photomontage par exemple&#8230;  Un peu difficile au début si l'on ne maîtrise pas les courbes vectorielles, mais ça vient vite. Je m'étais éclaté à l'époque sur un flyer pour une nouvelle radio jeune, avec le détourage des&#8230; Spice Girls. La chevelure afro d'une des filles à 300 dpi, c'est chaud  Mais en 2 heures c'était fini.

Ensuite, tu peux créer une fausse ombre, comme dit SirDeck, ça rend bien. A la prise de vue, évite juste les ombres / textures qui t'empêcheraient de discerner la différence entre les zones fond et objet&#8230;
Mais un boitier (droite et courbe simple), c'est du gateau, avec le temps tu prendras 10 mn chrono 

_Edit: odré, pour les deux heures, je parlais des SG, ici le détourage peut être fait en 10mn, les ombres, presque rien, suivant tes envies&#8230;_ mais bon, chacun fait-fait-fait-fait&#8230; ce qui lui plait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Purée mettre deux heures dans un détourage pour ensuite créer une fausse ombre ...
Tu perdras moins de temps à refaire la photo, dans ton cas, mackie. 
Pour les spice girls c'est autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

On me dit dans l'oreillette : "ne fais pas peur à Mackie, le détourage est simple".
En effet. Et c'est une solution pour une image sans ombre, dans ce cas là elle peut être même rapide.
Mais ... pour apprendre à faire un packshot ce n'est pas la solution 

voilà voilà.


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2008)

le but du jeu c'est pas de passer du temps sous photoshop  donc reste a apprendre le packshot


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

si tu arrives a assombrir les molette/boutons (t'appelles ca comme tu veux ) du dessus du boitier et des reflets sur l'objectif (pt'et avec un calque de réglage), tu as la sélection par plage de couleur qui devrait bien fonctionner (fort contraste), puis après, tu vires ton calque de réglage 

non ?!


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2008)

Alors pour l'éclairage sans ombres, c'est une boîte de diffusion (on peut en bricoler une avec des calques doublés) éclairée par 4 lampes. Le résultat semble... sans ombres... un peu plat quoi.

Je conseillerais plutôt un fond blanc courbe avec une source lumineuse unique mais très très large (boîte à lumière ou grand écran blanc de réflexion). Les ombres seront modérés et donneraient un peu de relief à l'image. Elles peuvent également être atténuées dans PSD.


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Novembre 2008)

Utilise un fond noir !!!!


----------



## NED (24 Novembre 2008)

Ou un fond gris c'est pas moche non plus....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

Et hop un nouveau petit cours de cuisine pour expliquer comment j'ai procédé pour obtenir cette photo.
D'abord il faut poser le probleme: pour obtenir ce genre de photo c'est tres facile en argentique. Il suffit d'avoir un trépied, un déclencheur souple et un appareil (en général réflex) qui permet des pauses tres longues (Pause B) en vérouillant le déclencheur souple. En l'occurrence ma photo représente une pause de 35 minutes environ. Pendant cette pause la terre tourne et les étoiles donnent l'impression de se déplacer dans le ciel en cercle concentriques autour de l'étoile polaire. C'est ce mouvement qu'on souhaite capturer.
Le probleme avec les numériques, c'est l'apparition de bruit plus ou moins importante selon le modèle mais inévitable et surtout de plus en plus présent à mesure que le temps d'exposition augmente et qu'on monte dans les ISO. Un autre phénomène apparaît également sur les pause longues: un des coin de l'image se colore plus que le reste à cause d'un échauffement du capteur. Bref, pour mon appareil les images deviennent vite très bruitées au delà d'une a deux minute de pause. C'est très largement insuffisant pour obtenir un beau filé d'étoiles. De plus même en pause B mon appareil est limité à 8 min de pause ce qui est encore faiblard.
L'idée consiste alors à prendre une série de clichés avec un temps de pause assez court et un ISO faible pour éviter l'apparition de bruit et ensuite de les associer pour simuler une pause correspondant à la somme des temps de pause de tous les clichés.
En pratique il faut toujours un trépied, puis un appareil qui permet des réglages manuels. Ici ouverture max à 2,8, mise au point sur l'infini, temps de pause 30 secondes, ISO 200 (vu le résulat j'aurais sûrement pu rester à 100). Enfin il faut un déclencheur souple vérouillable et régler l'appareil en mode "rafale". Tant qu'on ne déverrouille pas le déclencheur, l'appareil continue a prendre des clichés les uns après les autres aussi longtemps que vous le voulez et que la batterie le permet. Dans mon cas j'ai donc pris 70 clichés de 30 secondes pour simuler une pause de 35 minutes.
Une fois les clichés obtenus, il va falloir les fusionner pour simuler la pause longue. Et pour ça il existe une fonction assez méconnue de Photoshop, apparue avec la version CS3: menu Fichier > Scripts > Statistiques... Il faut alors sélectionner le dossier contenant la série d'images et choisir le mode d'empilement "Maximum". Ensuite s'armer de patience car c'est assez long mais le résultat est là. Reste juste une petite correction des niveaux et hop le tour est joué.
Moi qui désepérait de pouvoir faire ce genre de cliché en numérique, me voilà comblé.
Pour finir je pense rééssayer avec une pause de base un peu plus longue (1 min) et un ISO plus faible (100) pour générer moins de clichés pour une même durée pour rendre le traitement final moins long. A voir si le résultat sur le bruit sera toujours aussi bon.

PS: pensez à désactiver le systeme de traitement du bruit sur votre boîtier si non vous aurez des pointillés à la place des traits car le traitement du bruit dure le même temps que la durée de pause.

Amusez vous bien .




A noter, le passage d'un avion pendant la prise de vue.

Edit: pour l'exemple, voilà un des 70 clichés:



​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

PS: pour la fonction scripts > Statisques... permet également de lisser le buit numérique en utilisant un autre mode d'empilement. Si ça vous interesse je vous invite à consulter cette vidéo.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont une version de Photoshop antérieure à la CS3, j'ai découvert ce script qui permet un résultat tout a fait identique (et a priori plus rapidement):





Enjoy


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2009)

Hello.
Pas de photo pour étayer une recette aujourd'hui mais la présentation d'un tuto très bien fait sur la conversion couleur > Noir et Blanc avec Photoshop a partir de la CS3.
Il existe de très nombreuses recettes pour effectuer cette conversion. Celle présentée ici me parait particulièrement intéressante par le contrôle total qu'elle procure sur le résultat final. Le plus intéressant est l'utilisation de la pipette et de la souris pour ajuster le rendu.
C'est en anglais mais très facile a comprendre grâce à la video très bien faite.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2009)

Beaucoup d'entre vous doivent connaître ce podcast, mais pour les noubes de la photo et du traitement d'image comme moi je le trouve bien fait : 

c'est le site le Déclencheur de Benoît Marchal avec le Podcast qui va bien avec. 

Il y a justement un épisode sur la conversion couleur --> N&B dont tu parles jpmiss.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Janvier 2009)

JPMiss, cette photo d'astro fait plaisir a voir. J'en ai une bonne collec faites sur argentique et c'est vrai que sur un numerique, on se trouve confronté a plus de difficulté (alors que c'est generalement l'inverse).



jpmiss a dit:


> A noter, le passage d'un avion pendant la prise de vue.




Si je peux me permettre,  il ne s'agit pas d'un avion (quoi que ca pourrais) mais plutot d'un satellite (presence tres frequente sur les photos longues des astrophotographes).

On peux voir que son en tracé en 'pointillé' revele sa rotation sur lui meme et donc il  ne reflete le soleil que par intermittence reguliere.
Dans certain cas, on peux le voir tout d'un coup disparaitre et c'est qu'il alors passe  dans l'ombre de la Terre.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre,  il ne s'agit pas d'un avion (quoi que ca pourrais) mais plutot d'un satellite (presence tres frequente sur les photos longues des astrophotographes).
> 
> On peux voir que son en tracé en 'pointillé' revele sa rotation sur lui meme et donc il  ne reflete le soleil que par intermittence reguliere.
> Dans certain cas, on peux le voir tout d'un coup disparaitre et c'est qu'il alors passe  dans l'ombre de la Terre.


Non, je confirme que c'était bien un avion pour l'avoir vu pendant la prise de vue. L'aspect pointillé provient du clignotement des feux de navigation. Pour avoir vu pas mal de satellites, ils ne clignotent pas mais ont effectivement tendance a s'estomper puis a disparaitre en entrant dans le cône d'ombre de la terre c'est a dire a l'opposé de la position du soleil.
Sur cette autre photo, on voit plusieurs avions et même ce qui était probablement un hélicoptère (pointillés rouges a basse altitude en bas de la photo).
Mais on s'éloigne un peu du sujet...


----------



## Zebrinha (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir les grands cuisiniers de la photo!

Je suis pas tout à fait sûre d'être sur le bon fil , j'ai hésité entre "vos conseils photo" et ici... ici me semble plus approprié...

Ma question----->: 
Comment procéder pour "effacer" des poussières de capteur sur une photo numérique? Vous savez les ronds grisouilles énervants dans un ciel uni...
Je ne crois pas avoir vu de conseil de retouches photo à ce sujet mais ça a pu m'échapper...


Des détails qui peuvent aider à répondre----->: 
J'ai Photoshop CS et je m'en sers un peu (je n'ai jamais fait de retouches photo par contre), je ne connais donc pas grand chose des possibilités et ne suis pas terrible en technique...:rose:
Ma photo est prise avec un Nikon D200 et c'est du jpeg "large" (meilleure def en jpeg si je ne m'abuse), y a donc de la marge pour bosser je pense...

Pour la petit histoire----->:
Pendant X-temps, j'ai cru que c'était mon objectif qui était poussiéreux jusqu'à ce qu'en lisant par ci par là dans le forum je réalise que c'est le capteur... et plus je lis "comment nettoyer...", moins j'ose le faire moi-même! Zut, j'avais pas ce problème avec mon reflex argentique :mouais: En plus d'après ce que je lis, on nettoie, on a la paix un peu et repoussières!! 

Si des possesseurs de D200 peuvent me parler de leur expérience, bienvenus!!

Merci! A plus!
Z


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2009)

Avec Google et les mots clé "effacer poussiere photoshop" tu aurais trouvé rapidement de nombreux sites traitant du sujet et en particulier cette video qui fait bien le tour de la question.

A noter que tu peux tenter de limiter l'apparition de poussieres sur tes images en évitant de trop fermer ton diaphragme à la prise de vue (pas au dessus de f11 en gros).


----------



## Zebrinha (12 Janvier 2009)

Euuuuh, c'est bête, mais je n'ai pas pensé à mettre "photoshop" en même temps que poussière...:rateau:

J'ai regardé ton lien jpmiss, merci... Bon, là ce soir il veut pas le lien, un mot sur deux inaudible, image fixe et puis couic! coupé! Demain sera un autre jour...

Pas "trop fermer" "pas au dessus de f11"... voyons... plus les chiffres sont grands plus l'ouverture est petite (donc "fermé")... donc je ne prends PAS f16, f22... mais plutôt f8, 5.6, 4... moi bien compris? Pas rigoler, hein! J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout oublié ce que je savais faire avec mon premier vieil appareil sans cellule ! Maintenant, avec le numérique, je bataille avec des tas d'options et de machins et je sais plus la base! je ne fais plus assez de photos non plus...
Z


----------



## SirDeck (12 Janvier 2009)

Il y a un fil qui parle du nettoyage de capteur.
J'en ai eu qu'une seule fois sur le 350D. Mais il est vrai que c'est un des avantages des capteurs Canon.

Souffle bien sur le boîtier avant de changer d'objectif, évite de changer dans des situations risquées et tout ira sans poussières.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Pas "trop fermer" "pas au dessus de f11"... voyons... plus les chiffres sont grands plus l'ouverture est petite (donc "fermé")... donc je ne prends PAS f16, f22... mais plutôt f8, 5.6, 4... moi bien compris?



C'est ça.

Si non si mon lien ne marche pas y'en a plein d'autres qui traite du sujet. Google est ton ami.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Janvier 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Pas "trop fermer" "pas au-dessus de f11"... voyons... plus les chiffres sont grands plus l'ouverture est petite (donc "fermé")... donc je ne prends PAS f16, f22... mais plutôt f8, 5.6, 4... moi bien compris? Pas rigoler, hein! J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout oublié ce que je savais faire avec mon premier vieil appareil sans cellule ! Maintenant, avec le numérique, je bataille avec des tas d'options et de machins et je sais plus la base! je ne fais plus assez de photos non plus...
> Z



Il suffit de demander. Retour à l'essence.
Il y a une molette sur ton boîtier. Met sur le "M". Dans les menus, met en "RAW".
Te voilà revenu à l'essentiel : 
- prise de vue = diaph (plus c'est grand, plus c'est fermé et plus la profondeur est grande mais le piqué tombe après f/8) ; ISO (plus c'est grand et plus c'est sensible mais plus il y a du bruit) ; Vitesse (plus c'est grand et moins c'est flou).
- développement et tirage = Comme tu as Photoshop, ce sera Bridge pour importer, trier, classer ; Camera Raw pour développer (la température, puis l'exposition, etc.) et le prince photoshop himself pour tirer.


----------



## Zebrinha (12 Janvier 2009)

Oui, j'ai vu ledit fil "nettoyage" mais comme je disais avant, ça a l'air si délicat que ahem, j'me vois pas le faire... 
Ce qui me fait drôle, c'est que j'ai un zoom, donc je ne change plus d'objectif... (j'ai cru lire que le zoom favorisait l'apparition de poussières:hein. Bon, demain à la lumière, j'vas étudier ça...


----------



## SirDeck (12 Janvier 2009)

Oui, mais on dit beaucoup de bêtises. Comme le disait JP, si on ne ferme pas trop, on ne voit rien. Mais il est vrai qu'au-dessus de f/11 on voit des choses même si on ne change pas d'objectif (poussières issues de l'usure de la mécanique) surtout avec des capteurs qui attirent bien la poussière.


----------



## Zebrinha (12 Janvier 2009)

> Il suffit de demander. Retour à l'essence.
> Il y a une molette sur ton boîtier. Met sur le "M". Dans les menus, met en "RAW".
> Te voilà revenu à l'essentiel :
> - prise de vue = diaph (plus c'est grand, plus c'est fermé et plus la profondeur est grande mais le piqué tombe après f/8) ; ISO (plus c'est grand et plus c'est sensible mais plus il y a du bruit) ; Vitesse (plus c'est grand et moins c'est flou).


(SirDeck)

Là ça va, ça me rappelle des trucs!



> - développement et tirage = Comme tu as Photoshop, ce sera Bridge pour importer, trier, classer ; Camera Raw pour développer (la température, puis l'exposition, etc.) et le prince photoshop himself pour tirer.


(SirDeck)

Par contre, là je suis déjà coulée! (ici smiley qui fait des bulles)
Faut vraiment mettre en RAW? J'ai une fois essayé, ça met des plombes à s'ouvrir et pèse des tonnes.... 



> Google est ton ami.


(jpmiss)
Mon ami... je l'oublie trop souvent!


----------



## Zebrinha (12 Janvier 2009)

Merci à vous deux, je vais cogiter là-dessus, la nuit porte conseil...
Z


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Février 2009)

Rebonjour les pros de la photo!

Je reviens à la charge avec mon soucis de poussières sur le capteur (Nikon D200)...
Bon, j'arrive à effacer les taches sur mes photos avec Photoshop, c'est déjà ça, mais si je pouvais résoudre le problème à la base...

Je disais déjà que je ne m'en sors plus trop avec tous les conseils "à faire", "à ne pas faire" sur les fils dédiés au soucis de poussières...

Je suis revenue à la base (à l'essence comme dirait SirDeck) et j'ai fait ce que me dit mon manuel: nettoyer à l'intérieur, miroir basculé, avec une poire en aspirant (et en soufflant dehors), j'ai aussi d'abord passé l'aspirateur sur l'appareil photo, l'objectif etc... j'ai tout refermé et photographié un superbe ciel gris à f11.... Aaaaah:affraid: les poussières sont toujours là!!!! Bon, j'ai p't'ête nettoyé mais le capteur  euh...

Les magasins de photo nettoient les capteurs moyennant environ 40 à 50 euros. Quelqu'un a déjà fait faire? C'est durable? 

Merci!
Z


----------



## SirDeck (1 Février 2009)

Il y a un fil sur le sujet.

J'avais fait un topo lorsque j'avais rencontré le problème. C'est ancien, mais le fond doit y être.

http://forums.macg.co/photo/nettoyage-capteur-74251-2.html#post3578077


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Février 2009)

Vi vi, merci Sir Dek, c'est bien le fil que j'ai lu... 
J'ai sans doute mal posé ma question:mouais:... et sans doute dans le mauvais fil... j'vais aller embêter les nettoyeurs de capteurs!
A plus!
Z


----------



## soget (6 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et hop un nouveau petit cours de cuisine pour expliquer comment j'ai procédé pour obtenir cette photo.
> D'abord il faut poser le probleme: pour obtenir ce genre de photo c'est tres facile en argentique. Il suffit d'avoir un trépied, un déclencheur souple et un appareil (en général réflex) qui permet des pauses tres longues (Pause B) en vérouillant le déclencheur souple. En l'occurrence ma photo représente une pause de 35 minutes environ. Pendant cette pause la terre tourne et les étoiles donnent l'impression de se déplacer dans le ciel en cercle concentriques autour de l'étoile polaire. C'est ce mouvement qu'on souhaite capturer.
> Le probleme avec les numériques, c'est l'apparition de bruit plus ou moins importante selon le modèle mais inévitable et surtout de plus en plus présent à mesure que le temps d'exposition augmente et qu'on monte dans les ISO. Un autre phénomène apparaît également sur les pause longues: un des coin de l'image se colore plus que le reste à cause d'un échauffement du capteur. Bref, pour mon appareil les images deviennent vite très bruitées au delà d'une a deux minute de pause. C'est très largement insuffisant pour obtenir un beau filé d'étoiles. De plus même en pause B mon appareil est limité à 8 min de pause ce qui est encore faiblard.
> 
> PS: pensez à désactiver le systeme de traitement du bruit sur votre boîtier si non vous aurez des pointillés à la place des traits car le traitement du bruit dure le même temps que la durée de pause.



COMPARAISON DES CANON 40D, 50D, 5D ET 5D Mark II www.astrosurf.com


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Suite à te ce message 


On tombe sur la bdef sur ton lien&#8230;
Je voulais ouvrir pour essayer de comprendre ce que tu avais fait. Et je comprends pas trop  désolé.
Si tu peux mettre le bon lien&#8230; merci.

edit: Ah non. Elle est bien un peu plus grande. Mais c'est pas le format original. Tant pis.


----------



## vleroy (27 Février 2009)

si tu vois pas la différence entre une image à 72ppp et une à 300ppp, ce n'est pas un lien qu'il te faut ni des lunettes, c'est un chien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

On croit rêver ! 
Dans Safari 4, l'image est a peine 10% plus grande sans possibilité de zoomer. Alors ou Safari ne permet pas cette fonction, ou tu ne sais pas que sûr le web les images sont toutes a 72 dpi et que c'est le nombre de pixels qui comptent


----------



## vleroy (27 Février 2009)

je peux pas faire beaucoup plus


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2009)

Suite à un échange entre BackCat et vleroy dans les plus belles photos, je fais un petit point, pour ceux que ça intéresse, sur ces histoires de résolution et de taille de l'image.

*La taille de l'image*, c'est quoi ?
C'est *la taille en pixels*.
Ici, *3888 x 2592*
Ce qui, à une résolution de *72 ppp*, donne une image qui, *à l'écran*, affichée à *100 %*, mesure *1,37 m sur 0,91 m* (pas mal !   ).
Par contre, à une résolution de *300 ppp*, ma photo fait environ *33 ccm sur 22 cm* et ça, c'est bon pour une *impression en qualité photo*, mais pas pour l'écran !
Donc, pour le _*web/écran*_, on est obligé de *réduire la taille en pixels* de l'image, et dans ce cas-là, on *rééchantillonne*, c'est à dire qu'on supprime quelques millions de pixels ( :rateau: :casse:  ) sur la dizaine que comptait la photo à l'origine (   ), donc, on la *dégrade nettement*, et on le fera encore plus en l'*optimisant pour le web* ! :modo:




Valà !


----------



## vleroy (27 Février 2009)

@macmarco 

En fait les deux versions diffèrent par l'optimisation pour le web (version macgé) avec une version rééechantillonnée seulement (version Flickr). La compression a très fortement endommagé la version macgé, d'où le lien vers une photo moins dégradée. Et bien entendu, si on la charge en suivant le lien Flickr, on la récupère en haute définition (c'est à dire l'originale).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

En fait, si l'image en lien a bien ses 3800 pixels et quelques, c'est bien la haute def. Mais si comme le montre ta capture elle ne fait que 1084 pixels, c'est une basse def reechantillonnee. Je ne peux pas vérifier maintenant sûr mon iPhone, mais je regarderai. Mais ce n'est somme toute pas très grave. Je voulais juste voir l'image plein pot pour voir et comprendre ce que tu avais fait et d'où provenait le halo, mais c'est rien. 

Je revends de ce pas mon chien d'aveugle, donc. Et je peux continuer d'exercer mon métier dans la photogravure...


----------



## Picouto (28 Février 2009)

Pour le halo, c'est assez caractéristique d'un abus de tons foncés/clairs non ?! La compression ne doit pas y être pour grand chose ce coup-ci...


----------



## joanes (28 Février 2009)

Ne serait-ce pas un peu de tonemapping ??


----------



## SirDeck (28 Février 2009)

Disons qu'abus, c'est un jugement 
Cela peut être un choix. Enfin, aujourd'hui car en tirage manuel, le halo est, quoique plus ou moins discret, inhérent et on en trouve souvent des bien marqués sur les tirages de l'époque humaniste (pellicule moins facile que par la suite). D'où la possibilité de choisir d'en faire pour réveiller un goût passé.
Mais en numérique, on peut parfaitement détourer un ciel ou n'importe quoi afin d'obtenir quelque chose sans aucun halo. La sélection n'est-elle pas l'un des piliers de photoshop ?


----------



## vleroy (1 Mars 2009)

@backat et aux autres: la haute déf (la vraie) 

Cette photo prise en 17mm à 200m de la porte de l'édifice est effectivement un HDR basé sur 7 raw NEF directement traités dans photomatix puis ajustés dans photoshop. Ce qui est impressionnant, c'est la profusion de détails, et le bâtiment s'y prêtait bien et naturellement. L'effet halo sur la haute définition n'existe quasi pas. C'est la compression qui le renforce voire le révèle.

Ces effets de halo sont inévitables en HDR, alors on peut les atténuer grandement depuis le tonemapped ou les retravailler dans photoshop. Mais le principe étant d'augmenter les contrastes et les microcontrastes, ils sont bien là  Comme Sirdeck, je crois qu'ensuite, c'est une question d'appréciation personnelle de ce dosage que l'on peut avoir sur des photos également normales.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Mars 2009)

Si, si, les halos sont bien là et ils apparaîtront sur un tirage 
On ne regarde pas une photo à 100% dans la vie matérielle.

Disons plutôt que ce n'est pas un défaut du HDR, mais du Tone Mapping. Photomatix propose une solution "Exposure Blending" qui ne présente pas ce problème. Le résultat est bien moins spectaculaire, plus réaliste. C'est un choix.
La solution Enfuse, qui monte, qui monte, me semble prometteuse.
Dans tous les cas, un travail sur photoshop me semble difficilement contournable pour ajuster les derniers détails.
Enfin, les bonnes veilles solutions manuelles... Parfois très musclée comme l'enseigne Bruce Fraser...

Une question de choix donc.
Ce qui peut paraître un défaut n'en est pas un s'il est recherché, si on sait l'éviter...
Le légendaire "Ballet" de Brodovitch présente des photos très granuleuses, floues, cadrées étrangement avec des éclats de lumières dans le cadre, en plein visage. Bien sûr, c'est recherché : poses longues sans pied, utilisation du petit format au lieu du moyen (le standard de l'époque), recadrage exagéré pour faire monter le grain, etc. Brodovitch invente un style qui fera école avec Frank et Klein 20 ans plus tard. Pourtant il sait faire du très propre très lisse. Directeur Artistique d'Harper's Bazaar, certains de ses élèves sont des légendes du très propre très lisse : Penn ou Avedon 
Une question de choix donc.


----------



## vleroy (1 Mars 2009)

oui on dit la même chose, ils sont bien là, mais leur niveau ne me gênent pas. C'est effectivement un choix de l'avoir laissé bien que diminué.
Une autre solution aurait consisté à reprendre l'un des tirages et de l'incruster dans l'image en utilisant un masque de fusion. solution qui consiste à mélanger du HDr et du digital blending et qui donne bien manier des résultats souvent plus propres que le détourage ou la sélection.


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2009)

Jugement non, opinion oui et purement technique... Les fonctions automatique de tone mapping sont assez destructrices à mon goût. Je préfère passer le décuple de temps avec des courbes, des masques pour me le faire aux pitizonions.
Pour ce qui est du ressenti de la démarche artistique, je le garde pour moi... Certain apprécieront l'effort.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2009)

Il me semble que nous sommes d'accord. Opinion, si tu préfères  (manière de juger sur une question). La technique n'est qu'un moyen. Le Tone Mapping a un rendu très pictural séduisant pour beaucoup, et cela en un clic. D'où un usage accessible et une surreprésentation sur le WEB (ce qui en dégoûte pas mal).
La méthode des masques sur photoshop nécessite la mise en uvre de techniques que l'on ne peut pas vraiment découvrir seul et encore moins télécharger . J'utilise moi-même ce genre de technique. Mais je comprends ceux qui courent après le temps, qui n'approchent pas la photo comme moi et qui recherchent une solution rapide pour augmenter la dynamique de leur image. Nous avons pu voir sur ce forum que l'usage bien maîtrisé du Tone Mapping (ce qui demande un peu de temps et de travail sous photoshop) pouvait aboutir à des choses équilibrées (ce qui n'est pas possible avec toutes les images).
Enfin, la "destruction" d'éléments de l'image, qu'elle soit d'origine manuelle ou laissée aux aléas chimiques, est vieille comme la photographie. Ce vieux débat...


----------



## vleroy (2 Mars 2009)

Cela dit, cela m'amène à une question : sur photomatix, le traitement Tonemapped n'est pas sélectif d'une zone. Est-ce que son plugin dans photoshop l'est? (comme je suis en CS1, de toutes manières, je ne suis pas concerné, c'est pas pure curiosité).
C'est d'ailleurs à mon sens une des limites très contrariante de photomatix seul.


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> putain, t'as vu jouer ça où que la mer elle est pas plate en Bretagne?
> 
> 
> bon pas envie de me trimbaler le bouzoum pour une partie de pêche aux coques (ouais, c'est pas la saison  mais les gosses le savaient pas. Alors coolpix edition... problème : la compression macgé rend pas alors vignette et lien vers taille plus grande et moins compressée
> ...





jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a compris là... :sleep:
> D'autant que je suis vraiment pas sûr que la compression puisse avoir une réelle influence sur une photo comme celle-ci. Non pas qu'elle ne soit pas réussie (la composition est en effet assez sympa) mais elle ne présente pas un range de tonalités et de détails si intense qu'une compression raisonnable puisse altérer...



Je pose ma question ici, je voudrais pas encombrer _vos plus belles photos_ avec ça.

Un peu comme jp, je me demande pourquoi la compression macg gênerait l'affichage en 800 px.
Parce qu'entre les différents réglages et l'accentuation que l'on peut apporter à une image, une compression à moins de 150 Ko ne modifie pas tant que ça le fichier non-compressé.

Ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose !?


----------



## Raf (14 Avril 2009)

Ce qui faut savoir avec les compressions jpeg, gif ou png, c'est que seul la décompression est normé. Une image en jpeg, est considérée comme tel à partir du moment où elle peut être lu par une méthode précise de décompression.

Donc la qualité de la compression et son efficacité dépend uniquement des algorithmes utilisés par le logiciel ou le site. D'où des résultats souvent médiocre avec les logiciels mal programmés. Une même image avec un même poids peut donner deux résultats visuellement très différents suivant l'algorithme de compression.


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Ce qui faut savoir avec les compressions jpeg, gif ou png, c'est que seul la décompression est normé. Une image en jpeg, est considérée comme tel à partir du moment où elle peut être lu par une méthode précise de décompression.
> 
> Donc la qualité de la compression et son efficacité dépend uniquement des algorithmes utilisés par le logiciel ou le site. D'où des résultats souvent médiocre avec les logiciels mal programmés. Une même image avec un même poids peut donner deux résultats visuellement très différents suivant l'algorithme de compression.



Si je comprends bien ce que tu dis, je compresse une image, je l'envoie sur macg, elle peut apparaître différemment que sur mon application, du fait de l'algorithme de compression/décompression du forum ?

pour le cas de vleroy (possesseur de la CS1) il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème. À moins qu'il poste depuis un iPhone ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Un peu comme jp,...


Vous allez voir que ça va encore être de ma faute!


----------



## vleroy (14 Avril 2009)

ce que je constate avec cs1 c'est un niveau de détail qui se dégrade avec certaines photos mais également les couleurs  sûr celle du dessous je perdais en saturation avec un voile jaune. D'où la vignette et le lien  mais j'en fais peut être un peu trop 

De toutes manières c'est forcément la faute de jp


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Tu shootes bien en sRVB évidemment ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu shootes bien en sRVB évidemment ?


Je crois qu'il shoote en RAW mais par contre il faut effectivement convertir le profil de l'image générée par le RAW en sRVB si on veut un rendu des couleurs correcte sur le web (la plupart des navigateurs web ne gèrent pas encore les profils couleur autres).

2eme point, vleroy, comment procède tu pour la réduction de tes images? J'avoue avoir été aggacé par tes commentaires répétés sur "la compression macgé" n'ayant moi même pratiquement jamais été limité par les guidelines requises ici. Les rares fois où ça ne passe pas, je réduit la tailles de mes images a 700 pix max pour éviter de compresser a plus de 75%.
Mais je ne suis peut être pas assez exigent...


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2009)

Arnaud Frich à propos de la gestion des couleurs à l'enregistrement


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Et concernant le gamma, que fait-on ?

J'ai lu sur un site dédié à la couleur qu'il valait bien appliqué le gamma 2,2 (windows) au gamma 1,8 (mac).

quand est-il pour vous ?


----------



## SirDeck (14 Avril 2009)

2.2, que ce soit pour avoir une idée de ce que voit la majorité sur écran ou de faire du softProofing en vu d'un tirage ou d'une impression.
En 1.8, tu as beaucoup de détails dans les ombres que tu ne retrouves pas à l'impression ou au tirage.


----------



## vleroy (14 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu shootes bien en sRVB évidemment ?



oui et non mais je connais le principe de convertir dans le profil srvb ce qui est forcément le cas avec la méthode que j'utilise (voir ci-dessous)
Pourquoi shooter en adobe RGB (dans de nombreux cas)? Assez simplement car le HDR est demandeur d'infos, et forcément tu en as plus. Les différences sont très notables.
Enfin, la conversion dans NX ou photoshop ne pose aucun problème. Toutes les publications ici ou macgé sont en sRVB  in fine 




jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois qu'il shoote en RAW mais par contre il faut effectivement convertir le profil de l'image générée par le RAW en sRVB si on veut un rendu des couleurs correcte sur le web (la plupart des navigateurs web ne gèrent pas encore les profils couleur autres).
> 
> 2eme point, vleroy, comment procède tu pour la réduction de tes images? J'avoue avoir été aggacé par tes commentaires répétés sur "la compression macgé" n'ayant moi même pratiquement jamais été limité par les guidelines requises ici. Les rares fois où ça ne passe pas, je réduit la tailles de mes images a 700 pix max pour éviter de compresser a plus de 75%.
> Mais je ne suis peut être pas assez exigent...



Bah pour être honnête avec toi mon cher jp (et sans vouloir t'agacer  ) c'est bien la qualité de ce que tu publies qui me soucie  Quand je compresse, je suis loin de ce que je travaillais. Sur les tiennes, j'ai l'impression d'une netteté permanente, de contrastes adaptés... Ce que j'ai au départ et plus après la compression dite "macgé".
Alors que la compression initiale RAW > Tif (travail de la photo) > jpeg en srvb pour lapublication ne me provoque aucune distorsion sur Flickr, pour la rendre dans les normes macgé, j'applique une dernière couche consistant à "optimiser pour le web". Ouais rien que de très banal. C'est la preview qui me pose problème. Et même après traitement, l'ouverture dans aperçu me confirme la dégradation. 
Je constate d'ailleurs ce point plus souvent sur le HDr et compos que sur des photos normales.

L'idée n'était pas de critiquer mais de pester de ne pas savoir faire mieux et je suis ravi du débat qui se créé ici. Autodidacte, j'apprends 



yvos a dit:


> Arnaud Frich à propos de la gestion des couleurs à l'enregistrement



Très bon lien (mais là perso, tout ça je savais donc le problème est ailleurs)

Ma question reste donc entière en espérant avoir mieux expliquer le problème. Si vous le souhaitez, je vous en publie deux dont une sera d'une taille en ko supérieure à la norme et vous pourrez comparer 

Mais là depuis la clé 3G (quand je suis pas en Edge :rateau va falloir patienter mon retour samedi


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Il va me falloir un moment pour m'y faire au gamma 2,2 
En tout cas merci pour la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Tu appliques une accentuation après avoir réduit ta photo à 800 pixels max ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> j'applique une dernière couche consistant à "optimiser pour le web". Ouais rien que de très banal. C'est la preview qui me pose problème. Et même après traitement, l'ouverture dans aperçu me confirme la dégradation.


En effet, je procède de la même manière en me servant de l'estimation du poids final pour régler au mieux le taux de compression...


vleroy a dit:


> Je constate d'ailleurs ce point plus souvent sur le HDr et compos que sur des photos normales.


Là à la rigueur je veux bien car la plage dynamique est large et il y'a souvent beaucoup de détails ce qui rend effectivement la compression plus destructrice.
Ce qui m'a un peu gonflé c'est que la photo qui m'a fait réagir, elle, ne doit pas poser ce genre de probleme.


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> pour la rendre dans les normes macgé, j'applique une dernière couche consistant à "optimiser pour le web".



Si tu ne nous dis pas en quoi consiste cette dernière couche spéciale MacG, tu risques pas de trouver une solution ici 
En même temps, c'est pas toi qui en cherchait une à l'origine.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Pourquoi shooter en adobe RGB (dans de nombreux cas)? Assez simplement car le HDR est demandeur d'infos, et forcément tu en as plus. Les différences sont très notables.


Je crains que, si tu travailles en RAW, tu ne fasses une mauvaise analyse du fonctionnement de ton APN. Le RAW est le brut de capteur (Nikon triche un peu, mais ne rentrons pas dans le détail). Par conséquent, tous les réglages (autres que diaphragme, vitesse et zizos) que tu cloques sur ton boîtier n'y changent rien ! Adobe RGB ou sRGB, cela n'a un impact que sur le jpeg et donc sur la prévisualisation du raw sur le dos du boîtier. Le profil de ton boîtier est sans doute bien plus important que l'adobe RGB. J'ai fait un petit post là-dessus en... cuisine 
(je te dirige vers le post proprement dit mais il y a des épisodes avant).



vleroy a dit:


> Bah pour être honnête avec toi mon cher jp (et sans vouloir t'agacer  ) c'est bien la qualité de ce que tu publies qui me soucie  Quand je compresse, je suis loin de ce que je travaillais. Sur les tiennes, j'ai l'impression d'une netteté permanente, de contrastes adaptés... Ce que j'ai au départ et plus après la compression dite "macgé".
> Alors que la compression initiale RAW > Tif (travail de la photo) > jpeg en srvb pour lapublication ne me provoque aucune distorsion sur Flickr, pour la rendre dans les normes macgé, j'applique une dernière couche consistant à "optimiser pour le web". Ouais rien que de très banal. C'est la preview qui me pose problème. Et même après traitement, l'ouverture dans aperçu me confirme la dégradation.
> Je constate d'ailleurs ce point plus souvent sur le HDr et compos que sur des photos normales.
> 
> L'idée n'était pas de critiquer mais de pester de ne pas savoir faire mieux et je suis ravi du débat qui se créé ici. Autodidacte, j'apprends



Concernant la compression, il faut bien comprendre que le taux dépend du contenu. Si la photo présente de très nombreux détails, il sera mauvais et le poids sera important. Il faut donc soit réduire le taux pour faire baisser le poids et donc voir apparaître des artefacts, soit réduire la taille de l'image. C'est pour cette raison que certaines de mes images sont bien plus petites que d'autres.

Par exemple, celle-ci pèse 144 ko pour 474x474



ça grouille de détails, c'est normal.

Celle-là ne fait que 100 ko pour 493x701


Un portrait avec beaucoup de flou sur un fond blanc, c'est encore normal.


En ce qui concerne l'accentuation, elle est largement diminuée par la réduction de l'image sauf si on utilise le rééchantillonage bicubique plus net. Pour ma part je préfère refaire une accentuation après réduction afin de pouvoir la doser. En effet, une image un peu trop accentuée, si elle est riche en détails fait monter le poids pour un taux donné.
L'accentuation mérite un livre et Bruce Frazer l'a fait je ne peux que vous y renvoyer, tout autodidacte que vous soyez (surtout si vous l'êtes). Pour le web, j'utilise sa solution : dupliquer l'image sur un nouveau calque, passé le calque en mode de fusion incrustation et en 60 % d'opacité, appliquer le filtre passe haut en 1 pixel. Vous pouvez peaufiner l'accentuation en jouant sur l'opacité du calque.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2009)

SirDeck a dit:


> Concernant la compression, il faut bien comprendre que le taux dépend du contenu. Si la photo présente de très nombreux détails, il sera mauvais et le poids sera important. Il faut donc soit réduire le taux pour faire baisser le poids et donc voir apparaître des artefacts, soit réduire la taille de l'image. C'est pour cette raison que certaines de mes images sont bien plus petites que d'autres.


C'est exactement ce que je dis depuis le début 
Et par ailleurs, ce qui m'agace le plus c'est de mettre sur le compte d'une règle quelle qu'elle soit sa propre insuffisance.
vleroy, si tu reconnais que moi ou d'autres (et ils sont nombreux) parvenons à poster des images regardables malgré la si terrible "compression macgé" et que toi tu n'y arrive pas, est-ce qu'a un moment tu n'arrive pas a te dire que c'est pas la règle qui merde mais bien toi?


----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2009)

Dans toute cette histoire, il y a un truc qui m'étonne : je n 'y connais rien en technique (n'est-ce pas chaton  ), j'y comprends pas grand chose aux posts techniques ci dessus (concernant les profils colorimétriques entre autre...) et cependant je n'ai que rarement des soucis de poids de photo sans pour autant avoir l'impression qu'elles soient trop compressées... :mouais:

Si moi j'y arrive, ça doit être faisable non ? 

_Ou alors dites-moi si mes photo sont vraiment pourries_ :rateau:


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> si tu reconnais que moi ou d'autres (et ils sont nombreux) parvenons à poster des images regardables malgré la si terrible "compression macgé"



je suis malheureusement obligé de te le dire enfin: tes images sont toutes pourrites, et ce depuis le début


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Et dire que parfois je poste des trucs qui font à peine 50Ko...
Si l'image est intéressante, cadrage, compo et tout, un lien vers une version haute-def suffit non ?
Je vois pas trop où est le besoin ? Surtout quand on se pougne comme des boeufs pour savoir comment compresser parfaissement une image si au final, l'image pu du luc. 





C'était une question. Ou pas. Je sais plus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je suis malheureusement obligé de te le dire enfin: tes images sont toutes pourrites, et ce depuis le début


Et en plus, c'est de sa faute!


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2009)

En attendant, moi j'ai une photo qui pèse un troupeau d'ânes morts, et j'arrive pas à faire chuter son poids (j'ai même essayé le régime Weight & Watchers).

Enfin si j'y arrive, quand elle a le format d'un timbre poste et une compression digne de macgé 

Comment faire ?


----------



## SirDeck (15 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et dire que parfois je poste des trucs qui font à peine 50Ko...
> Si l'image est intéressante, cadrage, compo et tout, un lien vers une version haute-def suffit non ?
> Je vois pas trop où est le besoin ? Surtout quand on se pougne comme des boeufs pour savoir comment compresser parfaissement une image si au final, l'image pu du luc.
> 
> C'était une question. Ou pas. Je sais plus.



Donc, la question : 



aCLR a dit:


> Je pose ma question ici, je voudrais pas encombrer _vos plus belles photos_ avec ça.
> 
> Un peu comme jp, je me demande pourquoi la compression macg gênerait l'affichage en 800 px.
> Parce qu'entre les différents réglages et l'accentuation que l'on peut apporter à une image, une compression à moins de 150 Ko ne modifie pas tant que ça le fichier non-compressé.
> ...



La réponse : 



Bassman a dit:


> En attendant, moi j'ai une photo qui pèse un troupeau d'ânes morts, et j'arrive pas à faire chuter son poids (j'ai même essayé le régime Weight & Watchers).
> 
> Enfin si j'y arrive, quand elle a le format d'un timbre poste et une compression digne de macgé
> 
> Comment faire ?






Sur PSD : enregistrer pour le WEB, tu cales la qualité à 75 en mode progressif sans incorporer le profil (vu que tu dois déjà être en sRVB et que les navigateurs ne savent pas gérer d'autres couleurs) et tu regardes le poids. Tu réduis la taille de l'image jusqu'à passer franchement en dessous de 150 ko.

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'autre solution.


----------



## Picouto (15 Avril 2009)

Au cas où... 300dpi ne servent à rien sur le ouèb, 72 suffisent


----------



## Amok (15 Avril 2009)

Et tout ceci en espérant que l'écran du "lecteur" soit correct, qui plus est... 



yvos a dit:


> je suis malheureusement obligé de te le dire enfin: tes images sont toutes pourrites, et ce depuis le début



Et encore : au début il y avait une sorte de fougue adolescente, un regard neuf et candide. Mais depuis quelques temps, c'est vraiment de la daube de la pire espèce !


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

Picouto a dit:


> Au cas où... 300dpi ne servent à rien sur le ouèb, 72 suffisent





Amok a dit:


> Et tout ceci en espérant que l'écran du "lecteur" soit correct, qui plus est...



À l'heure actuelle, la définition des écrans LCD tourne autour de 96 dpi (dixit les pro d'arts graphiques)


----------



## Raf (15 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'heure actuelle, la définition des écrans LCD tourne autour de 96 dpi (dixit les pro d'arts graphiques)



Je crois qu'il y a quelques confusions : La résolution d'un écran LCD, c'est le nombre de pixel divisé par la taille. Elle dépend donc de chaque écran  par exemple un écran 23" Apple à une résolution de 98,4 ppp (ou dpi en anglais), mais le Macbook Pro 17" a le même nombre de pixel pour une diagonale moindre et dans une résolution de 133,19 ppp.

Sur les photos, cela n'a pas trop d'impact, mais sur le texte ça devient vite gênant. Il suffit de voir la taille des menus sur un macbook 17"... pas question d'avoir des problèmes de vues ! La limite pour lire facilement le texte (en taille 12 pixels) des interfaces actuelles est autour des 100 ppp. 

Concernant 72 ou 96 dpi c'est des valeurs théoriques utilisées à la base pour l'affichage des caractères. Sur Mac, c'est 72 ppp et un pixel est égale un point pour les tailles de caractères. (une taille de 12 points donne un caractère de 12 pixels maximum). Sur PC, c'est 96ppp donc un point est égale 96/72 pixels ce qui donne pour une taille de 12 points un caractères de 16 pixels maximum. C'est pourquoi on a longtemps coder la taille des caractères dans les feuilles de styles pour le web en pixels et non en points.


----------



## vleroy (15 Avril 2009)

D'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses et notamment celles de Sirdeck qui m'ont permis de comprendre le pourquoi aléatoire de mon problème (qui n'est donc pas aléatoire mais logique)  et de constater que je n'étais pas bien loin de l'objectif en utilisant les bons outils 
le peaufinage est payant. Alors encore merci.

Bien entendu mon expression "compression selon macgé" ne visait pas macgé  mais exprimait plutôt mon incapacité à pas savoir faire bien dans les standards. Si cela n'avait pas été compris comme tel, milles excuses

Deux choses néanmoins:
1/ jp a raison : la photo postée ne devait pas poser de problème.
2/ pour le RAW, ce que dis Sirdeck est exact mais je vais préciser un point qui n'a pas été perçu. Oui le profil ne s'applique qu'au jpeg de preview  et de toutes manières en raw avec un bon outil de développement, les courbes sur l'Apn n'offrent aucun intérêt, tout est à travailler après. D'ailleurs, je me fie pas aux previews. En revanche en HDR dans photomatix, le profil colorimétrique inclus dans le fichier peut être utilisé dans l'algorythme. D'où l'intérêt de choisir adobe rgb, plus fin en terme de nuance, et donc plus lourd (sans compression en adobe rgb un raw pèse 24,5 Mo contre 12,7 compressé + srgb). Les différences sont assez visibles au niveau du HDR entre les deux possibilités. L'option n'est cochable que si elle était activée sur l'APN, sinon le gain n'est pas visible. Mais je me trompe peut être encore. Nul n'est prophète et moi surtout en photographie 

++ les amis


----------



## SirDeck (16 Avril 2009)

je crains en effet que tu te trompes 

Tout d'abord la prévisualisation au dos est riche d'enseignements.
La courbe est l'élément essentiel avec la prévisualisation des zones brûlées pour exposer avec la courbe à droite, exposition qui permet d'obtenir des images bien bien au-dessus en terme de qualité (je prétends pouvoir faire de plus belles images avec un 350D en raw exposé à droite qu'avec un 40D en jpeg tout automatique si la lumière est modérée).

La prévisualisation permet de voir où se situent les zones brûlées qui correspondent à l'écrêtage de la courbe sur la droite. S'il s'agit de l'éclairage ou de reflets spéculaires, ce n'est pas grave.

La prévisualisation prend en compte les réglages du boîtier. Aussi il est très intéressant d'y appliquer ceux du développement que l'on applique en général. Par exemple, je déssature toujours un peu mes photos et plus particulièrement le orange. J'ai appliqué ce réglage sur le boîtier afin que la prévisualisation en tienne compte.

La différence de poids que tu constates me semble exagérée pour n'être expliquée que par un changement d'espace colorimétrique. Le prophotoRGB c'est bien, mais il ne faut pas exagérer ! Vu que cela va du simple au double je dirais que tu compares une image en 8 bits avec une image 16 bits. Forcément, c'est 2 fois plus gros.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Avril 2009)

Je rapporte ici, avec son autorisation, des questions et remarques de Vincent, questions qui, il me semble pourraient être posées par d'autres et dont mes réponses pourraient faire réagir certains. C'est l'intérêt du Forum.



			
				vleroy a dit:
			
		

> SirDeck bonjour,
> []
> J'ai vérifié pour le poids des Raw selon le profil (majoration de 12%)  Mais si tu prends à minima (avec une compression et le profil srgB) et le RAW 14bits (non compressé et adobe RGB) tu passes de 12,5Mo à 24,6 Mo sur le D300. Je reconnais que je m'étais mal exprimé.
> 
> ...




Tout d'abord, ton RAW n'est pas en Adobe RGB, il est certainement plus étendu. C'est pourquoi Kodak a proposé le ProphotoRVB, afin de pouvoir travailler des fichiers numériques qui dépassent parfois largement l'Adobe RGB.
Par Ailleurs, le RAW est compressé, et cela varie suivant le constructeur, mais contrairement au jpeg, la compression n'est pas destructive (comme le TIFF ou le ZIP par exemple). Cela veut dire qu'après décompression, tu obtiens l'original au pixel près (ce qui n'est bien évidemment pas le cas en jpeg, cela devient même visible à l'il nu si le taux de compression est trop important).

Bref, il est normal qu'un fichier optimisé avec une compression non destructive dans une profondeur 14 bits (16 bits pour certains scanners et capteurs supérieurs au 24x36) soit bien plus gros qu'un fichier compressé avec perte d'informations et dans une profondeur 8 bits.

En ce qui concerne la couleur, attention ! Avec quoi regardes-tu tes fichiers numériques ? Lorsque tu regardes une diapo, tu vois directement le film. Mais tu ne peux pas voir le RAW ! Il te faut le développer puis le regarder sur un moniteur ou l'imprimer (le top). Ton moniteur devrait être calibré. Idéalement au niveau de l'Adobe RGB, mais, soyons raisonnables, un bon moniteur calibré à la sonde, c'est déjà bien top ! Je recommande toujours d'acquérir une sonde et un écran "acceptable" avant d'investir dans d'autres choses.
Par ailleurs, j'ai récemment fait des impressions sur du papier RAG 308 avec encres pigmentaires... RAAAAAAAAAh.

Je désature presque systématiquement mes photos numériques car je les trouve trop vives ! Je travaillais en Ektachrome en argentique, un peu en Velvia sur la fin, et je trouve que le numérique va bien plus loin. Soyons clair, le numérique permet d'accéder à des couleurs que l'argentique n'a jamais touché. Les nostalgiques de l'argentique ont donc tendance à désaturer leurs fichiers numériques.
Pour le noir et blanc, il me semble que cela fait aujourd'hui jeu égal. En revanche, pour la couleur, l'argentique est aux fraises. Mais financièrement, en numérique, le 24x36 devient à peine abordable, le Moyen format est hors de prix et un capteur 20x25 pour une chambre n'est disponible que pour la NASA. L'argentique n'est pas mort en photographie, juste pour le grand public.

Ce qui peut déplaire avec le numérique, c'est qu'il n'y a plus de bruit argentique justement. On parle de grain et c'est vrai que c'est beau, mais c'est bel et bien du bruit, des artefacts qui n'étaient pas dans la scène photographiée. Les tirages en A3, A2 ou A1 en numérique montrent des surfaces parfaitement lisses, des aplats somptueux où le moindre détail de la réalité peut apparaître. Les gents n'y sont pas habitués et disent que c'est "froid". Je trouve cela splendide.

Un photographe "talentueux" (dans le premier sens du terme  ) de l'ancienne génération fouille les possibilités du numérique tout en séduisant le grand public. Phillipe Plisson explore ces deux choses nouvelles du numérique : des couleurs inédites et impossibles et la disparition du bruit argentique. Ses dernières marines font exploser des rouges, des verts ou des bleus totalement impossibles en argentique. Dans le même temps, il remplace le bruit argentique par la matière du réel, la rouille, la toile des voiles, les veines du bois, matière qu'il accentue franchement. Du coup, un cliché numérique 24X36 ou moins (APSh) en 2 mètres avec les détails franchement accentués, cela devient pictural. Il pousse la séduction en imprimant sur de la toile, ce qui fait que le brouillard du grain argentique est remplacé par la maille de la toile.

Mais pour revenir à la couleur, le problème ne vient pas du numérique. Il provient du fait que "l'automatisation" du développement est assez brutale, que ce soit dans le boîtier si on travaille en jpeg ou sur le Mac si on utilise un "dérawtiseur". En fait, sur un "dérawtiseur", tu peux tout faire, y compris mimer de l'ekta, kodachrome, velvia, Polaroïd, traitements croisés, et. Mais il faut te retrousser les manches. Des réglages automatiques par défaut pour ce genre de "copie" devraient se généraliser. Mais il me semble que le plus intéressant est de trouver "Sa" couleur.

Pour finir, un point important qui influence fortement la perception des couleurs, concerne la gestion des contrastes. Elle est souvent assez forte par défaut, assez "carte postale" et elle a tendance à boucher les ombres ou les hautes lumières ce que l'argentique faisait beaucoup moins. Un traitement plus doux permet d'obtenir des couleurs qui semblent plus délicates, plus subtiles. Mais pour boucler, j'insiste sur le fait que pour se rendre compte de tout cela il faut pouvoir "voir" ses images et c'est pourquoi il faut un bon écran calibré et pour une sélection de photos, pour la crème, des impressions à l'encre pigmentaire sur du papier fine art.


----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2009)

Merci de cette réponse très complète, même si elle va à l'encontre de ma perception (là encore subjective). Les diapos étaient regardés sur un mur blanc avec une visionneuse. Je n'ai donc pas comparé des choses comparables, c'est clair.


----------



## SirDeck (30 Avril 2009)

Si tu peux, va donc voir des impressions fine art de photos numériques. On en trouve de plus en plus dans les expositions et dans les galeries. La dernière exposition chez H.C.B., Guy Tillim était, sur ce point, exemplaire. Il s'agit souvent de photos de 2 à 4 ans, donc issus de capteurs d'époque


----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

Encore une question de couleur.

J'ai voulu faire quelques photos de nuit avec un sténopé zéroimage69, le film en provia 400iso. A la nuit couchante (y avait encore de la lumière), le théorique me donnait 10 minutes, j'en ai collé bien 15 et voilà le résultat. Certes space, certes corrigeable dans divers outils mais pourquoi?
Alors temps pas assez long et des dominantes? Au contraire, trop long? Quid de cette couleur?

Merci de vos avis éclairés comme à l'habitude


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Parcequ'il n'y a pas de soleil la nuit.


----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Parcequ'il n'y a pas de soleil la nuit.



j'ai eu d'autres photos de nuit ou en milieu très sombre qui ne présentait pas cette bizarrerie, soleil ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

La couleur bleu/violet est capté par les plus gros grains d'argent donc les plus sensibles.
Pour les autres couleurs du spectre, ça devient compliqué à t'expliquer sans schéma de développement d'une pellicule, il faut savoir que le N&B basique est sensible d'abord au bleu.


----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> La couleur bleu/violet est capté par les plus gros grains d'argent donc les plus sensibles.



Ah... mais est-ce à dire que le temps de pose n'était pas assez long? (au delà de deux minutes, on doit tenir compte de la réciprocité, mais là, j'avoue, je maîtrise moyen vu que je débute).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Gros grains sensibles car là tu es à 400 iso. 
Pour que la pellicule capte quelque chose du spectre en un temps raisonnable (moins de 24h), ils ont mis de gros grains d'argent dans cette pellicule. Donc la photo sera toujours plus ou moins bleu en faible luminosité car pas assez sensible aux rouge et vert dans des conditions extrêmes ...

Ils ont galérés les photographe pour faire apparaître le rouge et le vert ... Ils ont réussi en utilisant des colorants qui se révèlent par un jeu de "bronzage" on va dire qui fait intervenir les couleurs complémentaires dans l'histoire. Mais là faut bien connaître la théorie des couleurs.

{ je trouve pas les bons schémas sur le net, mais dans les bouquins il y en a et ma référence en bouquin de ma bibliothèque n'est pas top ...}

De plus, la nuit le spectre de la lumière blanche qui est un mélange de RVB n'est pas beaucoup présent. Dur de capter du vert si on ne voit pas de vert et même si l'on voit ce vert, la nuit, c'est l'oeil qui l'interprète souvent en s'adaptant ...


----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

passionnant :up je vais poursuivre mes recherches avec tes indications 
donc si je comprends bien en première lecture, c'est au niveau du développement que cela est corrigeable et non par rapport au temps de pose?


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Parcequ'il n'y a pas de soleil la nuit.


Naaaan ??!... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> passionnant :up je vais poursuivre mes recherches avec tes indications
> donc si je comprends bien en première lecture, c'est au niveau du développement que cela est corrigeable et non par rapport au temps de pose?



Tu nous as pas dit si les autres photos de la pellicule prises dans les mêmes conditions avaient cette dominante ?... Si non c'est très bizarre et nous avons parlé pour rien. Si oui alors on devrait pas être loin.

Je suis désolée, tu ne pourra pas faire grand chose, vu que les "grains et colorants" "faisant apparaître le vert et le bleu au développement" n'ont pas été sensibilisés à la prise de vue.


----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Tu nous as pas dit si les autres photos de la pellicule prises dans les mêmes conditions avaient cette dominante ?... Si non c'est très bizarre et nous avons parlé pour rien. Si oui alors on devrait pas être loin.
> 
> Je suis désolée, tu ne pourra pas faire grand chose, vu que les "grains et colorants" "faisant apparaître le vert et le bleu au développement" n'ont pas été sensibilisés à la prise de vue.



si si elles ont toutes globalement cette dominante


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

A la scannerisation tu devrait pouvoir arranger cela ou du moins avoir le rendu le plus près possible du réel, y'aura une dominante mais plus "vrai", là elle est trop poussée et vire sur le magenta. Avec vuescan c'est possible car ils ont des préréglages qui se base sur le CODE DX de la pellicule si ta provia 400 est répertoriée ...


----------



## GroDan (18 Mai 2009)

Le film Provia est fait pour de la pdv en lumiére du jour, équilibré pour être utilisé en pleine journée...la t° de couleur change, elle n'est pas la même le matin et le soir. Si en plus de celà, tu l'utilises sur des pauses longues, tu obtiendras une dominante. 2 solutions, soit tu te contentes de la couleur obtenu en la réduisant à la numérisation, soit tu filtres à la prise de vue...


----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

bah oui mais j'avais pas cette dominante sur la Réala, et en plus c'est beaucoup plus tolérant 
donc hop retour à la réala, ça fait des économies en plus


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Gros grains sensibles car là tu es à 400 iso.
> Pour que la pellicule capte quelque chose du spectre en un temps raisonnable (moins de 24h), ils ont mis de gros grains d'argent dans cette pellicule. Donc la photo sera toujours plus ou moins bleue en faible luminosité car pas assez sensible aux rouges et vert dans des conditions extrêmes ...
> 
> Ils ont galérés les photographe pour faire apparaître le rouge et le vert ... Ils ont réussi en utilisant des colorants qui se révèlent par un jeu de "bronzage" on va dire qui fait intervenir les couleurs complémentaires dans l'histoire. Mais là faut bien connaître la théorie des couleurs.
> ...




Très intéressant. Donc en prenant du 64 iso, ce serait moins bleu ?

Pour ce qui est du dernier point, je peux aider. La nuit, l'humain voit physiquement en noir et blanc. Physiquement parce qu'il recompose toutes les couleurs et croit voir en couleur. Physiquement parce que les cellules qui sont suffisamment sensibles pour voir la nuit ne sont que d'une catégorie et ne code donc que la luminance : les bâtonnets. Les cônes, qui sont de trois types et qui sont sensibles à des fréquences différentes sont alors totalement inefficaces. Mais lors du crépuscule, il y a suffisamment de lumière pour que les cônes soient efficaces.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Avant les iso c'est une histoire de température de couleur ---> grosdan.

64 iso j'en sais rien, il faudrait d'abord que les couleurs rouge et vert existent dans la nuit. Même le bleu va rendre bleu nuit et on le confond avec le noir. 
Faut pas prendre ce que je dis pour argent comptant, je dis juste que le bleu impressionne facilement les grains d'argent. C'est le vert et rouge qui pose problème. D'ailleurs les photos noire et blanc d'antan était en fait des photos bleu et blanc. 

Et vleroy n'a pas une dominante bleu mais magenta, j'ai vu ça après en trifouillant les niveaux.


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Et vleroy n'a pas une dominante bleu mais magenta, j'ai vu ça après en trifouillant les niveaux.



oui sur celle là, tu as du rouge aussi en excès. Sur les autres, c'est bien le bleu qui est dominant, les rouges sont corrects. Mais sur celle là tu as raison. Ce qui m'a surpris, c'est l'écart entre ce que j'ai en numérique, mon oeil( très proche du numérique) et ce que j'ai obtenu là. Donc je cherchais à comprendre.

Je cherchais à comprendre pour une autre raison qui est peut être déconnectée (excusez moi de jouer le nioube). Mes premiers essais étaient comme je l'ai dit sur négatifs en réala. J'avais d'ailleurs trouver les couleurs prodigieuses. S'en était suivie une discussion avec Sirdeck 
Là, j'ai voulu tester de la diapo. La vendeuse m'avait dit: ah plus fin, sans comparaison (couleur et définition), mais ne pardonne pas (sur l'expo). Et là, je suis relativement déçu. D'où ma question initiale: est-ce en relation avec le temps de pose puisque c'est le seul paramètre que je peux modifier? 

Et ma deuxième question indirecte était: est-ce un mauvais développement au niveau du labo dont je ne suis pas content pour de multiples raisons (que les flickeriens connaissent)? A priori, de vos réponses, j'en conclus que non, cette hypothèse n'a même pas été évoquée.

Peut être ces explications vont vous paraître plus claires. Ah les couleurs, décidément  Je vais tenter de refaire les mêmes clichés en réala pour comparer.

Merci à vous tous


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mai 2009)

Pour comparer, il faudrait que tu exposes en même temps si tu travailles au crépuscule. Car à cette heure-là, la lumière et la couleur n'arrêtent pas de changer. Un temps d'exposition à une certaine heure ne sera plus suffisant 3 minutes plus tard, etc.


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pour comparer, il faudrait que tu exposes en même temps si tu travailles au crépuscule. Car à cette heure-là, la lumière et la couleur n'arrêtent pas de changer. Un temps d'exposition à une certaine heure ne sera plus suffisant 3 minutes plus tard, etc.



C'est juste mais je ne dispose que d'une seule boîte 
Ce qui me fait aussi revenir à la réala, c'est que cela s'adapte plus facilement aux forts contrastes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

J'ai même pas capter qu'une provia 400 c'est de la diapo ... hum
C'est déjà difficile de parler du rendu du développement d'un négatif en scrutant un scan, c'est impossible d'en parler à propos d'une diapo ... mouarf. 
C'est la plaie des scannéristes.
Pour savoir si ton développement est bon faut projeter la diapo ou la regarder à travers la lumière. Si y'a pas de voile de couleur (c'est différent d'une dominante dans le sens où c'est impossible de l'enlever, ça déborde vraiment partout, c'est flagrant) alors il y a de fortes chances d'être bon. 
Pour savoir si ton exposition est bonne, même test par la lumière du jour (vois tu des détails dans les parties sombres ?)
Au niveau du scanner il faut des réglages au poil de cul près. Tu bascule vite dans une dominante. Et en effet, une diapo mal exposée ne pourra pas être améliorée au scan comme on peut le faire avec un négatif.


----------



## GroDan (19 Mai 2009)

Une chose aussi, nous avons a faire à des pdv au sténopé...donc sans lentille. N'oublions pas que le rôle de l'objectif, c'est aussi de corriger les abbérations chromatiques. On peux donc concidérer que le fait d'exposer ses films avec ce procédé va forcément avoir une influence sur le rendu couleur...en plus faire de la dias avec un sténopé : :hosto:
Trop fort le Vinc':rateau:


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> en plus faire de la dias avec un sténopé : :hosto:
> Trop fort le Vinc':rateau:



ouais même pas peur 
Mais bon je reviens au néga, c'est plus simple et plus zoli :love:


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Au niveau du scanner il faut des réglages au poil de cul près. Tu bascules vite dans une dominante. Et en effet, une diapo mal exposée ne pourra pas être améliorée au scan comme on peut le faire avec un négatif.



La diapo au scan à un avantage important : moins de grains (de bruit  )
Ma petite expérience :
- avoir un profil sur mesure du scanner et l'attribuer (pas de conversion) au niveau de photoshop (pas de gestion des couleurs au niveau du scanner).
- Au préscan surveiller la courbe du RAW (VueScan le permet) et en particulier l'écrêtage. puis régler "l'exposition" en conséquence. Le gros du travail se fait ensuite dans Photoshop avec la diao sous le nez si on cherche à s'en approcher (cela implique un écran calibré).


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> faudrait d'abord que les couleurs rouge et vert existent dans la nuit.


Attention, la lumière nocture est la même que celle du jour (Je parle de la nuit avec clair de lune, pas du crépuscule). Il y'a autant de rouge, de vert et de bleu qu'en plein soleil. Il y'en a beaucoup moins de chaque c'est tout.


odré a dit:


> je dis juste que le bleu impressionne facilement les grains d'argent. C'est le vert et rouge qui pose problème..


Et c'est pour cette raison qu'il y'a cette dominante sur les photos de vleroy et non pas a cause d'un température de lumière différente de celle du jour.


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

je ne pensais pas que ma petite question allait nous emmener aussi loin  J'ai déjà mis du temps à comprendre les couleurs en numérique, alors on va y aller doucement en sténopé.
Si j'en étais venu à la provia (100 et 400), c'est:
1/ j'avais vu des images en provia sur le groupe zéroimage de Flickr*
2/ La définition est censée être meilleure

Oui mais à écouter Daniel qui a de l'expérience en sténopé, la dia, faut pas. :hein:

* en y retournant, ils ont aussi cette dominante de gris bleu en provia 100 et 400 ce que l'on ne retrouve pas sur de la superia ou reala.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mai 2009)

Il ne s'agit pas de photo de nuit, mais de photo au crépuscule si j'ai bien compris. La lumière est donc celle du soleil réfléchi par l'atmosphère qui elle-même à une légère dominante bleue (d'où la couleur du ciel). Mais cette légère dominante est... légère  Aussi une part important provient des caractéristiques argentiques apportées par d'Odré.


----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je ne pensais pas que ma petite question allait nous emmener aussi loin  J'ai déjà mis du temps à comprendre les couleurs en numérique, alors on va y aller doucement en sténopé.
> Si j'en étais venu à la provia (100 et 400), c'est:
> 1/ j'avais vu des images en provia sur le groupe zéroimage de Flickr*
> 2/ La définition est censée être meilleure
> ...



T'as qu'à shooter tes sténopés en RAW, tu serais moins emmUrdé par la balance des blancs


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de photo de nuit, mais de photo au crépuscule si j'ai bien compris. La lumière est donc celle du soleil réfléchi par l'atmosphère qui elle-même à une légère dominante bleue (d'où la couleur du ciel). Mais cette légère dominante est... légère  Aussi une part important provient des caractéristiques argentiques apportées par d'Odré.



Tout à fait pour le crépuscule et encore assez lumineux
J'ai fait dans la foulée une prise de nuit complète pour voir sur un temps de pose d'une heure (donc toujours provia 400)
bien entendu, le temps n'est pas suffisant, et la diapo s'accomode mal d'autant de contraste mais on constate que les couleurs sont justes (juste par rapport à mon oeil bien sûr)





Et quand je vous parle d'une dominante bleue, ça donne ça (j'ai pris la plus poussée)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Une chose aussi, nous avons a faire à des pdv au sténopé...donc sans lentille. N'oublions pas que le rôle de l'objectif, c'est aussi de corriger les abbérations chromatiques. On peux donc concidérer que le fait d'exposer ses films avec ce procédé va forcément avoir une influence sur le rendu couleur...en plus faire de la dias avec un sténopé : :hosto:
> Trop fort le Vinc':rateau:



Les aberrations chromatiques sont dûes à la lentille. Pour corriger l'abbération, d'autres lentilles sont nécessaires. Pas de lentille, pas d'abbération chromatique ...


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2009)

odré a dit:


> Les aberrations chromatiques sont dûes à la lentille. Pour corriger l'abbération, d'autres lentilles sont nécessaires. Pas de lentille, pas d'abbération chromatique ...


La couleur n'est pas la même sur le film si elle passe au travers d'une lentille ou pas ! Ok j'ai un peu abusé sur le terme d'aberation chromatique !:rose:


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mai 2009)

Pas un peu  J'utilise très régulièrement un objectif qui fait des Aberrations Chromatiques et c'est...
Physiquement, oui, cela change quelque chose. Lorsque la lumière passe d'un corps (l'air par exemple) à l'autre (une lentille) il y a tout plein de phénomènes qui se passent (déjà on change de photons, mais c'est une autre histoire). Cependant le travail de l'optique est justement de réduire cela : Aberrations donc, distorsions, Flou, changements de couleur, etc. Mais c'est justement le travail de l'opticien de limiter cela ou de jouer avec (dans la période pictorialiste, les opticiens proposaient des objectifs spéciaux pour faire du flou par ci par là). Pour la couleur, cela est plutôt bien géré. Après, il y a des choix. Par exemple, les objectifs Canon sont réputés pour avoir une petite tendance "chaude".



P.S. C'est vrai que cela fait assez cuisine ce sujet


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais.
Hé oui, en 2009 pour rendre les meilleures perspectives et les meilleures couleurs, on a pas encore trouvé mieux qu'un trou de la taille d'une tête d'épingle dans une boîte noire ...
C'est en voulant réduire le temps de pose et gérer les distances focales par les lentilles (et donc maîtriser les distances de prise de vue) que les aberrations sont apparues !
Ça fait cuisine mais là au moins tous le monde part sur de bonnes bases.
Il s'éclate vleroy, on peut se foutre de sa gueule mais lui il va bien comprendre les fondamentaux


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2009)

Qui ose se futre de la gule de Vincent ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2009)

Moi je n'ai fais que donner un super conseil, après visiblement, personne veut l'entendre


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mai 2009)

Bah j'suis sûr qu'il y a bien quelqu'un qui à déjà essayé de mettre un dos numérique dans un sténopé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Ou de faire un sténopé sur un reflex numérique.
Tout con à faire avec un bouchon de boitier.
Y'a même un français qui propose de le faire à notre place sur des bouchons Canon et Nikon. Il peut éventuellement le faire sur d'autres mais il faut lui envoyer (donc sur du MF et des dos numériques...). Il vend ses services bien sur.


----------



## GroDan (24 Mai 2009)

C'est lui !


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

Fais surtout des belles boites à sténopé en palissandre (que même que j'en prendrai bien une pour tenir compagnie au zéroimage) :love:
M'en voulez pas, la technique, comme vous avez pu vous en rendre compte, c'est pas mon truc :rose:


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2009)

j'ai trouvé un papier de fond blanc a pas cher, dispos en rouleau et très facile a trouvé : de la nappe de en papier, ça réfléchi un peu de lumière de façon diffuse 






version "gros pixel" ici


_Edit : Le message précédent de Mackie, pour comprendre  _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

C'est pas encore ça la gestion des ombres.
C'est quoi tes sources de lumières ?

Une photo de ton installation nous éclairera !


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2009)

juste un cobra sur mon reflex


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Alors tu pourras pas faire grand chose de plus.
Mais est ce que tu peux mettre cette lanière comme il faut et l'intégrer dans la composition de la photo sans la couper ?


----------



## BS0D (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai une question concernant la macro. J'adore en faire et je pense que dans lensemble, pour le moment, je me débrouille pas trop mal, mais à quelle distance faites vous les plus belles macros et avec quel type d'objo ?

Moi je viens d'achter un 18-200 mais j'ai l'impression que mes macros marchent mieux avec mon vieux 18-55 ... pouvez-vous partager votre expérience ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Tes objos font pas de macro. De la proxi à la rigueur.
Pour "faire" de la macro, il faut un rapport d'échelle de 1:1 (mini).


Le plus courant, c'est de prendre une focale fixe aux alentours de 100mm et qui ouvre à 2.8.


----------



## BS0D (2 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tes objos font pas de macro. De la proxi à la rigueur.
> Pour "faire" de la macro, il faut un rapport d'échelle de 1:1 (mini).
> 
> 
> Le plus courant, c'est de prendre une focale fixe aux alentours de 100mm et qui ouvre à 2.8.


Ceci explique cela ... merci pour tes conseils


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Ceci explique cela ... merci pour tes conseils



Si t'es pas pressé pour l'AF, le tamron 90mm est pas mal. Bon rapport qualité/prix. 
Et tu peux l'utiliser pour du portrait, aussi.


----------



## BS0D (2 Septembre 2009)

Pas du tout le budget en ce moment, surtout après m'être acheté le dernier objectif (que j'ai eu pour moins de 300), mais à l'avenir ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Dans ce cas, essaie les bagues allonges.
C'est pas cher et freestyle à souhait.


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

Je remets ce que je disais avant déplacement du fil par ici...Si c'est UNIQUEMENT pour de la macro, l'AF est inutile ou vraiment pas indispensable. Ceci te permet donc d'envisager l'acquisition d'objectifs manuels si tu veux faire baisser les prix (hormis les Zeiss  ). Les objectifs dédiés à la macro sont globalement tous bons optiquement, certains étant meilleurs que d'autres mais il n'y a pas de bouse.

Ensuite, il y a la question de la focale. Tu peux trouver du 35, du 50, du 90, du 100, du 105 du 150, etc macro. Chaque focale a ses atouts et ses inconvénients, mais la plus courante tourne autour des 90-105, ce qui permet d'avoir un objectif pas trop lourd, avec une distance de mise au point pas trop courte (en rapport 1:1), etc.

En Pentax, il y a le 35ltd macro, les DFA 50 et 100 macro, qui sont devenus depuis peu étrangement chers. Les marques tierces comme Sigma et Tamron produisent de bons cailloux  (le 90 cité au dessus a toujours eu bonne presse) et grosso merdo, il te faudra pas mal de temps pour voir une quelconque différence sur tes photos.

Enfin, une remarque : une photo en 1:1 n'est pas forcément une "belle macro". Ce n'est pas parce que c'est une "macro" qu'il ne faut pas soigner le cadrage, la "mise en scène", la qualité du sujet, etc...le fil dédié à cela est constellé de macro prises pleine poire, sujet bien centré et globalement sans grand intérêt autre que zoologique. C'est souvent cela qui pêche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

Quant à la remarque entre le 18-55 et le 18-200 (je sais pas quelle marque le 18-200) et bien je ne suis pas du tout étonné. Le 18-55 de Pentax peut produire de bonnes choses sur un capteur pas trop exigeant quand on connaît ses faiblesses. Par contre, un 18-200, sauf miracle, ça sera rarement bons optiquement . On achète ce type d'objectif pour d'autres raisons.


----------



## BS0D (2 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Quant à la remarque entre le 18-55 et le 18-200 (je sais pas quelle marque le 18-200) et bien je ne suis pas du tout étonné. Le 18-55 de Pentax peut produire de bonnes choses sur un capteur pas trop exigeant quand on connaît ses faiblesses. Par contre, un 18-200, sauf miracle, ça sera rarement bons optiquement . On achète ce type d'objectif pour d'autres raisons.


Je ne suis qu'amateur, sûrement pas aussi connaisseur que vous. 
Alors déjà, merci beaucoup pour les conseils concernant les objos macro. Ca me sera utile. 

D'autre part, pour répondre à ta question j'ai pris un Tamron comme objectif 18-200.


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

Tu pourras trouver d'autres informations sur les objectifs pour Pentax par ici


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2009)

Si tu veux t'amuser, prends 4 ou 5 bouteilles de tailles différentes, mets les sur des plans différents, avec un fond texturé, et débrouille toi pour que l'éclairage soit nickel

Bonjour je suis 'Chon, de passage..
J'essaierai cette proposition. J'ai un Nikon P6000 et j'avoue que je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec le numérique, photo comme vidéo, certes ça offre plein de possibilités mais supprime un "je ne sais quoi" une lumière justement due à une vibration mais surtout de la matière. De la vie dans les vibrations, les mouvements, les intentions. Je suis peintre et je sais que prendre une photo c'est une démarche bien différente avec une technique que je ne maîtrise pas du tout. J'ai la flême de parcourir le forum et plutôt que de montrer je voudrais que quelqu'un me parle de cet autre outil, fabrique à rêve éveillé...


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi, le numérique reste comme l'argentique sur certains points.
Le rapport à la lumière, shooter en fin de journée, ou à contre-jour ou au contraire quand le soleil est au zénith ... Etre au bon endroit, faire le bon choix d'angle. Créer un décalage, une tension, se faire cogner des contraires.
Après, reste la question de la matière, de la texture. Là c'est différent, le numérique aura besoin d'être retravailler, certains ont le plaisir de le faire, d'autres la technique, d'autres encore, les deux.
Parfois je vois des images qui me semblent surréelles.
Mais je pense que pour la composition de la structure de l'image, rien n'a changé.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Ouai. Pi' t'as pas besoin de calculer l'angle d'incidence de mémé Robert par rapport à pépé Germaine.
C'est comme en peinture. L'instinct. 
Au lieu d'avoir du lin devant toi avec une palette dans les mains, t'as un viseur.
Tu cadres, tu attends qu'il se passe un truc et tu appuies. 
Le reste, c'est de la connerie. 
En photo, comme en peinture, il n'y a pas de véritables règles à mon sens.
Ta composition sera équilibrée si ton oeil sait le faire. Point Point.

Finalement, comme dirai si bien François (le scout, pas le tiens), sors de chez toi et shoot au lieu de blablater.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2009)

Pas moi mais l'autre a dit:


> Si tu veux t'amuser, prends 4 ou 5 bouteilles de tailles différentes, mets les sur des plans différents, avec un fond texturé, et débrouille toi pour que l'éclairage soit nickel
> 
> Bonjour je suis 'Chon, de passage..
> J'essaierai cette proposition. J'ai un Nikon P6000 et j'avoue que je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec le numérique, photo comme vidéo, certes ça offre plein de possibilités mais supprime un "je ne sais quoi" une lumière justement due à une vibration mais surtout de la matière. De la vie dans les vibrations, les mouvements, les intentions. Je suis peintre et je sais que prendre une photo c'est une démarche bien différente avec une technique que je ne maîtrise pas du tout. J'ai la flême de parcourir le forum et plutôt que de montrer je voudrais que quelqu'un me parle de cet autre outil, fabrique à rêve éveillé...


Ah ben voilà qu'elle poste avec mon compte, la 'chon !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2009)

Comment obetenir une photo de la lune bien détaillée et contrasté sans matériel spécifique en dehors d'un bon téléobjectif?






Pour avoir fait plusieurs essais je sais d'experience qu'il est quasiment impossible d'obtenir un tel niveau de détails entre autre a cause des turbulence atmosphériques.
En fait, un peu à l'image de l'HDR l'astuce consiste a prendre plusieur fois la même image (10 images dans ce cas) de d'empiler ces image grâce à un logiciel dédié à la photo planétaire: Lynkeos.
Le gain est tel qu'il permet de faire un crop de l'image tout en gardant un tres bon niveau de détails.

Amusez vous bien.


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

Très réussie cette image JP, et merci pour l'explication !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2009)

PS: a titre d'exemple vous pouvez voir un crop d'une des 10 images source ici.
Le bénéfice de l'empilement est évident. Et encore il s'agissait de jpeg directement sortis de l'appareil. La prochaine fois j'essayerai de faire des RAW et de les développer au mieux pour avoir un résultat encore meilleur.


----------



## iota (27 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

juste pour information, les photos, tu les prends à des valeurs d'exposition différentes ?
Ou tu te "contentes" de prendre 10x la même photo avec les mêmes réglages ?

@+
iota


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2009)

10 fois la même en mode rafale avec ces réglages:
Camera model: E-510           
Focal length: 283.0mm (Equivalent 566 mm en 24x36)
Exposure time: 0.017 s (1/60)
Aperture: f/4.9
ISO equiv.: 100
Metering Mode: spot

J'en ai fait 10 mais c'est peut être encore mieux avec 20...


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai un question à vous poser.
Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question de faire ma propre balance des blancs, et pourtant je viens de découvrir que c'est très facile sur mon 400D.

Mais j'ai par contre une question :

Faut il photographier un élément ne contenant QUE du blanc ? Et à quelle distance de l'objectif ?
Une feuille de papier pour imprimante toute simple est-elle une bonne idée ?
A quelle fréquence refait on sa balance, à chaque changement de luminosité ?

Si vous avez des astuces à me donner n'hésitez pas !

Merci bcp.

PS : j'espère être dans la bonne section, on parle bien de cuisine là non?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2009)

L'idéal c'est une "Charte". Et oui il faut le refaire à chaque fois. Pour en savoir plus voir ici.
Pour ma part je ne prend pas la peine de faire ma blance à la prise de vue car dans la plupart des cas je shoote en RAW et je corrige après.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un question à vous poser.
> Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question de faire ma propre balance des blancs, et pourtant je viens de découvrir que c'est très facile sur mon 400D.
> 
> ...




un carton gris neutre dans la sacoche,  plein cadre, et c'est réglé


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Septembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> un carton gris neutre dans la sacoche,  plein cadre, et c'est réglé



pourquoi gris ? ça donne un meilleur résultat que blanc ?

Merci tous les 2 de vos réponses rapides !


----------



## plovemax (29 Septembre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> pourquoi gris ? ça donne un meilleur résultat que blanc ?
> 
> Merci tous les 2 de vos réponses rapides !



Les autres me corrigerons, si je me trompe, mais le gris donne de meilleur résultat que le blanc parce que la cellule d'exposition de ton appareil chercher à ce que l'ensemble de l'exposition dans ton cadre soit gris neutre (ch'sais plus le % mais c'est du détail). (C'est pour çà qu'il faut surexposé une photo de paysage enneigé et sous exposé dans une ambiance noire)


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Septembre 2009)

plovemax a dit:


> Les autres me corrigerons, si je me trompe, mais le gris donne de meilleur résultat que le blanc parce que la cellule d'exposition de ton appareil chercher à ce que l'ensemble de l'exposition dans ton cadre soit gris neutre (ch'sais plus le % mais c'est du détail). (C'est pour çà qu'il faut surexposé une photo de paysage enneigé et sous exposé dans une ambiance noire)



Quel rapport avec la balance des blancs ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2009)

Oui, en l'occurrence il s'agit de l'exposition


----------



## Mops Argo (29 Septembre 2009)

plovemax a dit:


> C'est pour çà qu'il faut surexposé une photo de paysage enneigé)


ça dépend où tu mesures la lumière. Mais là, je vous parle d'un temps....


----------



## plovemax (30 Septembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Quel rapport avec la balance des blancs ?





jpmiss a dit:


> Oui, en l'occurrence il s'agit de l'exposition



Sauf que, à moins que je ne me trompe, un gris n'est pas coloré donc si le carton gris contient une couleur c'est que la balance des blancs n'est pas bonne. Et en bonus le carton gris permet de ne pas perturber l'exposition pour le capteur (je parle bien du carton gris photographié "pleine poire") et donc de s'affranchir d'une éventuelle erreur d'exposition. Certes, il est sûrement mieux d'avoir une "charte" qui permet d'avoir un point blanc, un point noir et un gris neutre.

Maintenant si je me trompe, l'autodidacte que je suis est tout ouï pour vos lumières 

(M'enfin de toute façon le gris c'est moins salissant que le blancs :rateau:  )

Sinon, à titre personnel je ne pense pas qu'il soit toujours impératif d'avoir une balance des blancs parfaite, c'est pour cela que je la règle habituellement à l'oeil au "développement" des Raw.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




Mops Argo a dit:


> ça dépend où tu mesures la lumière. Mais là, je vous parle d'un temps....



Je suppose que tu fais référence à la mesure Spot? Ou avec un posemètre?
En modeste amateur je restais dans le cadre d'une mesure automatique voire pondérée centrale.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Les cellules des appareils et des spotmètres sont réglées à l'usine sur le gris neutre dans des conditions optimales de luminosité (température calée sur lumière du jour). Un gris éclairé par une lumière jaune ne sera plus gris neutre et la mesure sera "fausse"- à l'oeil. Une balance des blancs se fait généralement avec un papier blanc, car elle se fait à l'oeil en fonction de la lumière ambiante de la pièce, de la scène extérieur, de l'écran de l'appareil et de l'écran d'ordinateur. En effet, il est plus pratique de se rendre compte qu'un blanc est bien blanc sur un écran, plutôt que d'estimer la neutralité du gris. Mais pour les chanceux qui ont un D300 (je sais pas pour les autres marques), ils peuvent régler directement la température de couleur grâce à une molette : l'oeil devient réellement maître de l'atmosphère lumineuse qu'il veut donner à voir.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Sinon, au lieu de se prendre la tête, vous faites comme JP.
Vous shootez en RAW avec la balance des blancs en automatique et en post-traitement, vous affinez. 

Vive les grains d'argent.


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sinon, au lieu de se prendre la tête, vous faites comme JP.
> Vous shootez en RAW avec la balance des blancs en automatique et en post-traitement, vous affinez.
> 
> Vive les grains d'argent.



Après test, je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution.
Me reste plus qu'à trouver le logiciel qui me convienne. Aperture, Lightroom, autre...?

J'vais attendre un peu voir si Aperture se décide à adopter les fonctions "Visages" et "Lieux" d'iPhoto, parce que je trouve ça tellement pratique !


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Après test, je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution.
> Me reste plus qu'à trouver le logiciel qui me convienne. Aperture, Lightroom, autre...?



Essaie les versions démos des différents logiciels avant de faire ton choix.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

T'as pas forcément besoin d'être en raw pour rattraper une légère dominante en post-traitement. Les JPEG supporte ce genre de traitement mais pour ça faut au moins photoshop pour être fin. Et une balance des blancs mal faîte (non homogène) ne sera pas rattrapable même en raw ... faut alors trouver autre chose !


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Octobre 2009)

odré a dit:


> Et une balance des blancs mal faîte (non homogène) ne sera pas rattrapable même en raw ... faut alors trouver autre chose !


J'aimerai bien voir un exemple parce que je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'est une balance "non homogène".


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Tu veux plutôt dire une situation où _les sources lumineuses_ ne sont pas homogènes ?

Il peut arriver d'être dans des intérieurs avec différentes sources, de différentes températures, et dans ce cas le choix d'un réglage spécifique de la BdB sera inopérent, d'où l'intérêt du raw pour s'y retrouver après coup.


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2009)

odré a dit:


> T'as pas forcément besoin d'être en raw pour rattraper une légère dominante en post-traitement. Les JPEG supporte ce genre de traitement mais pour ça faut au moins photoshop pour être fin.



toi qui a un D300, CaptureNX2 permet très facilement de corriger à mon sens plus facilement que photoshop (Raw ou jpeg), là dessus, un coup de niveaux automatiques beaucoup plus fin que photoshop, un léger ajustement les cas échéant. NX2 (chez Nikon) est dispo en essai un mois et son coût est beaucoup plus faible que photoshop


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2009)

La difficulté de tout faire après sans charte ( ce que je fais  ), c'est quand même de disposer d'un vrai point de référence pour effectuer la balance des blancs a posteriori. C'est pas toujours simple.
Lorsque les conditions sont difficiles mais qu'on prend tout une série avec les mêmes conditions d'éclairage, cela vaut peut être le coup de prendre une photo test avec une charte, non pas forcément pour ajuster tout de suite, mais pour ajuster la balance des blancs après grâce à cette référence, puis de dupliquer ce réglage pour développer les autres photos.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

odré a dit:


> T'as pas forcément besoin d'être en raw pour rattraper une légère dominante en post-traitement. Les JPEG supporte ce genre de traitement mais pour ça faut au moins photoshop pour être fin. Et une balance des blancs mal faîte (non homogène) ne sera pas rattrapable même en raw ... faut alors trouver autre chose !



Que tu choisisses un réglage manuel ou un réglage auto change rien dans ce cas là.

Comme le dit boudou :



boodou a dit:


> Il peut arriver d'être dans des intérieurs avec différentes sources, de différentes températures, et dans ce cas le choix d'un réglage spécifique de la BdB sera inopérent, d'où l'intérêt du raw pour s'y retrouver après coup.



Gné.


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La difficulté de tout faire après sans charte ( ce que je fais  ), c'est quand même de disposer d'un vrai point de référence pour effectuer la balance des blancs a posteriori. C'est pas toujours simple.



C'est mal ce que tu fais, c'est très mal.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Lorsque les conditions sont difficiles mais qu'on prend tout une série avec les mêmes conditions d'éclairage, cela vaut peut être le coup de prendre une photo test avec une charte, non pas forcément pour ajuster tout de suite, mais pour ajuster la balance des blancs après grâce à cette référence, puis de dupliquer ce réglage pour développer les autres photos.


C'est exactement ce qui est expliqué dans le lien que je posté dans le premier message de cette page...


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exactement ce qui est expliqué dans le lien que je posté dans le premier message de cette page...



Je sais


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Que tu choisisses un réglage manuel ou un réglage auto change rien dans ce cas là.



D'où un basculement sur l'appareil en n&b en cas de balance non homogène. Baste. 
J'ai plus les logiciels dont je parle, je ne fais plus de balance de blanc, je règle la température, je ne fais presque plus de post traitement.  Et je m'en porte pas plus mal.


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2009)

je ne vois pas trop le rapport, mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop le rapport, mais bon.



Ah ? Toi aussi ? 

odré, c'est un peu... comment dire... quelqu'un de bizarre.


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop le rapport, mais bon.



Tu veux dire "je ne comprends pas " c'est ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le bénéfice de l'empilement est évident. Et encore il s'agissait de jpeg directement sortis de l'appareil. La prochaine fois j'essayerai de faire des RAW et de les développer au mieux pour avoir un résultat encore meilleur.


Bon j'ai refait l'expérience avec 20 RAW tous développés de façon identique et optimisée avec Camera Raw, Exoprtés en TIFF 16 bits et empilés avec Lynkeos.
On gagne encore en détails ce qui permet un crop encore un peu plus poussé que sur la précédente:





Mais là je crois qu'on atteint la limite de ce qu'il est possible d'obtenir avec du matériel "standard" pour la prise de vue terrestre.
NB: ici "standard" = Reflex 10 Mega Pixels + 50-200 mm f2,8 + Teleconverter x1,4 soit 283 mm équivalent à 566 mm en 24x36

A titre d'exemple: une image tirée d'un des RAW non recadrée et la même en crop à 100%


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Bon JP, tu vas arrêter de nous balancer des photos de Hubble !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

Suite à mon commentaire à propos de cette photo j'ai tenté d'y apporter la correction telle qu'elle aurait du être faite (à mon sens ) à la prise de vue en ouvrant l'image dans Camera RAW (car on peut ouvrir les jpeg dans CR).
C'est bien sur mon bon qu'a partir d'un RAW mais ça donne une bonne idée:





j'ai ajouté +0,3ev et un peu de lumière d'appoint pour éclairer le ponton + un peu de clarté et de vibrance pour compenser le fait que j'ai travaillé sur un jpeg déjà réduit et compressé.
A mon gout c'est plus agréable.
Qu'en pensez vous (surtout toi Bassou qui est l'auteur de l'image originale)


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement, c'est plus tonique au niveau du ponton, sans devenir cramé sur la flotte.

Par contre, quand tu dis monter a +0,3 voir +1ev, sur le boitier je dois mettre +0,3 ou +1, ou au contraire -0,3 ou -1 pour forcer mon appareil ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

C'est bien de "+" qu'il s'agit. Il faut comprendre pourquoi: comme dit à la suite de ta photo, dans ce cas l'appareil reçoit beaucoup de lumière et il est largué. Du coup il cherche à compenser cet afflux de lumière et le résultat est une sous exposition générale. Ton action va donc consister à le forcer à ne pas sous exposer (ou le forcer à surexposer).
D'ailleurs beaucoup d'APN ont des préréglages "plage & neige" si tu regarde ces préréglages la compensation est déjà là en général à + 0,3ev
C'est exactement le même probleme qui fait que les photos de neige donnent souvent une neige grise. Dans ce cas là aussi il faut compenser à +0,3 voir plus pour rattraper la sous exposition.

A l'inverse, si tu shoote un immeuble dont la façade est dans l'ombre (à NY c'est un cas typique par ex) ton APN va chercher à augmenter la quantité de lumière et donc le ciel au dessus de l'immeuble sera cramé et la façade sera trop claire. Dans ce cas il faut forcer l'APN à sous exposer en compensant en "-" pour garder de la matière dans le ciel et des ombres denses.


----------



## dadoo113 (17 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien de "+" qu'il s'agit. Il faut comprendre pourquoi: comme dit à la suite de ta photo, dans ce cas l'appareil reçoit beaucoup de lumière et il est largué. Du coup il cherche à compenser cet afflux de lumière et le résultat est une sous exposition générale. Ton action va donc consister à le forcer à ne pas sous exposer (ou le forcer à surexposer).
> D'ailleurs beaucoup d'APN ont des préréglages "plage & neige" si tu regarde ces préréglages la compensation est déjà là en général à + 0,3ev
> C'est exactement le même probleme qui fait que les photos de neige donnent souvent une neige grise. Dans ce cas là aussi il faut compenser à +0,3 voir plus pour rattraper la sous exposition.
> 
> A l'inverse, si tu shoote un immeuble dont la façade est dans l'ombre (à NY c'est un cas typique par ex) ton APN va chercher à augmenter la quantité de lumière et donc le ciel au dessus de l'immeuble sera cramé et la façade sera trop claire. Dans ce cas il faut forcer l'APN à sous exposer en compensant en "-" pour garder de la matière dans le ciel et des ombres denses.



Est-ce que ça revient au même d'ouvrir ou fermer l'objectif plutôt que sur ou sous exposer ? Si ça ne revient pas au même, quelle est/sera la différence ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui ça revient au même c'est juste plus simple si on veut reste en auto ou en priorité à l'ouverture ou à la vitesse. Par ex en priorité à l'ouverture l'APN va réduire la vitesse si tu compense en "+" et l'augmenter si tu compense en "-". A l'inverse en priorité à la vitesse il va ouvrir plus si tu compense en "+" et fermer plus si tu compense en "-".
De toutes façon l'idéal serait de tout faire en manuel en intégrant la compensation dans le réglage d'ouverture ou de vitesse et de shooter en RAW pour avoir plus de latitude en post traitement. Mais des fois on cède à la simplicité


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais des fois on cède à la simplicité



J'étais en manuel :rose: mais j'ai visé le 0 d'exposition


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

Sur une photo comme cas c'est vraiment se faire chier pour rien 
Moi je préfère priorité à l'ouverture en général (sauf pour faire des photos de trucs rapides où là c'est priorité à la vitesse). Je me met en manuel que pour les trucs un peu extremes comme mes pauses lentes avec filtres gris neutre très opaque (de toutes façons dans ce cas l'APN ne voit plus rien  )


----------



## dadoo113 (17 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui ça revient au même c'est juste plus simple si on veut reste en auto ou en priorité à l'ouverture ou à la vitesse. Par ex en priorité à l'ouverture l'APN va réduire la vitesse si tu compense en "+" et l'augmenter si tu compense en "-". A l'inverse en priorité à la vitesse il va ouvrir plus si tu compense en "+" et fermer plus si tu compense en "-".
> De toutes façon l'idéal serait de tout faire en manuel en intégrant la compensation dans le réglage d'ouverture ou de vitesse et de shooter en RAW pour avoir plus de latitude en post traitement. Mais des fois on cède à la simplicité



Ok ! Merci !


----------



## oligo (22 Novembre 2009)

Suite à la demande de Romuald, j'explique le comment de  cette photo 

Les données brut :
Ouverture : f/5
Temps de pose : 30 sec
Iso : 800
Boîtier Nikon D90
Objectif Nikkor 35-70 f/2.8 (un bijou)

J'ai donc utilisé une ouverture plutôt grande pour avoir de la luminosité et un peu de profondeur de champ. 
Je n'ai pas mis l'iso plus haut que 800 car si je met plus haut, il y a trop de bruit je trouve (déjà qu'il y en a pas mal...)
Puis un très long temps de pose pour avoir un max de luminosité (je ne voyait que très mal le sujet) ce qui implique bien sûr l'utilisation d'un trépied...

Voilà pour la "technique".

Concernant la composition, je dois avouer avoir eu de la chance. Il y avait du brouillard sur le lac hier soir, et l'eau était comme figée. C'est pour ça que je suis descendu après ma soirée! 

Voilà! Je suis loin d'être un expert ou même un pro! Mais j'ai eu de la chance hier soir! (bon, je suis quand même resté 1h dans le froid!)

P.S : Comme je suis hyper nul en photoshop, j'ai juste utilisé la fonction "contraste automatique"... c'est tout!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

En numérique, sur des pauses longues, évitez de monter en sensibilité. Le bruit est encore plus présent.
Vaut mieux une pause plus longue à 100 iso...


----------



## Nathalex (23 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> en fait, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas tout à fait le point. Presque, mais pas tout à fait.
> En général (en tout cas en vidéo) on dit que le point est mou



Je suis à peu près sûr que mon billet n'a pas sa place ici mais cette question me taraude depuis trop longtemps pour que je résiste : j'en fais un paquet des photos comme ça avec mon 50D alors que je ne croyais pas avoir remarqué une telle tendance sur le 30D.
J'ai essayé divers trucs : augmenter la profondeur de champ ou au contraire, réduire le temps d'exposition et je n'ai pas l'impression que cela ne change grand chose.

Bref, y a un remède ?


----------



## vleroy (23 Décembre 2009)

Nathalex a dit:


> Je suis à peu près sûr que mon billet n'a pas sa place ici mais cette question me taraude depuis trop longtemps pour que je résiste : j'en fais un paquet des photos comme ça avec mon 50D alors que je ne croyais pas avoir remarqué une telle tendance sur le 30D.
> J'ai essayé divers trucs : augmenter la profondeur de champ ou au contraire, réduire le temps d'exposition et je n'ai pas l'impression que cela ne change grand chose.
> 
> Bref, y a un remède ?



peut y avoir des dizaines d'explication strictement techniques qui n'ont aucun rapport avec ton boitier, ni même le caillou car même le plus pourri donne mieux.
Ma première question serait, tu as des problèmes de vue?
La deuxième, une vitesse trop lente (augmenter le temps de prise) crée des flous de bougé qui parasite l'image
La troisième, un réglage inadapté...

Le paternel me disait, ah avec ton nikon, ça cogne alors que avec mon 30D, je n'ai pas la netteté souhaitée. Il m'a fallu une photo pour lui montrer qu'il se plantait juste faute d'utiliser mal la correction de dioptries dont il a besoin, mal les réglages, mal l'autofocus qui pouvait faire le boulot à sa place, et qu'en plus il ne post traitait pas... Le boitier ne fait pas tout 

Enfin, je te donne des pistes. sans vérité absolue


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La deuxième, une vitesse trop lente (réduire le temps) crée des flous de bougé qui parasite l'image



Euh.. quand on réduit le temps on augmente la vitesse il me semble.. 

Par contre le reste ok.
Ca peut etre aussi un mauvais réglage de la compression jpeg du boitier si on shoote pas en RAW


----------



## vleroy (23 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh.. quand on réduit le temps on augmente la vitesse il me semble..



oui on dit la même chose, mais je me suis mal exprimé  j'ai corrigé, tu as bien fait de le signaler  
une règle simple en photographie à se souvenir: vitesse > focale
pour une focale de 50mm, se mettre au dessus de 1/50
100mm  donne mini 1/100 sinon on doit passer sur pied
Les extrêmes ne sont pas vrais bien sûr mais cela permet d'améliorer rapidement le tir
au besoin on corrige les iso pour être au dessus



jpmiss a dit:


> Ca peut etre aussi un mauvais réglage de la compression jpeg du boitier si on shoote pas en RAW



ça peut être lié aussi à l'accentuation ou même lié au logiciel de stockage, souvent, les débutants importent les vignettes :rateau: (je le dis parce que je l'ai fait :rose. bref laissons le revenir mais peut être ailleurs qu'ici


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> oui on dit la même chose, mais je me suis mal exprimé
> une règle simple en photographie à se souvenir: vitesse > focale
> pour une focale de 50mm, se mettre au dessus de 1/50
> 100mm  donne mini 1/100 sinon on doit passer sur pied
> ...



Petite précision si tu permets :
Ne pas oublier que sur la majorité des reflex numériques, les focales exprimées par vleroy ici sont valables en argentiques ou sur capteur 24x36. Pour du numérique conventionnel, multipliez par le cropfactor de votre boitier, soit 1.5/1.6 pour nikon/canon et 2 pour olympus (et capteur micro 4/3).
Plus simplement, pour avoir une photo net avec un objectif Canon 50mm, il faut régler la vitesse d'obturation au 1/80 mini. Au 1/50ème, vous avez encore des chances de faire du flou.
Donc avec un 200mm, faut être mini au 1/300ème, etc...
Pour ceux qui ont une stabilisation optique ou capteur, on peut éventuellement descendre d'un diaph, et encore, pas dans toutes les situations.

Pi après, comme sténopé-man le dit, y'a la montée en iso pour vous aider. 

Pouet.


----------



## Nathalex (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas facile de passer après Fogenne pas vrai?



Surtout que lui, il a l'air de faire des photos nettes avec son 50D ! 
Merci en tout cas pour vos éléments de réponse : je précise juste que je fais du RAW, que j'ai bien une myopie (mais que je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport vu que je confie la MAP à l'AF), que j'avais remplacé mon Sigma 17-70 par le Canon 17-55 plus adapté, que je connais l'histoire du rapport entre temps de pose minimal et distance, mais que, malgré tout ça, je continue à trouver que, dans de trop nombreuses circonstances, je rate des trucs que je ne croyais pas rater avec mon 30D.
J'essaierai de vous poster quelques exemples dans la catégorie appropriée : si j'ai jeté la plupart les ratés, cela ne devrait pas être trop difficile pour en produire d'autres !

Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous !


----------



## LeProf (29 Décembre 2009)

Nathalex a dit:


> Je suis à peu près sûr que mon billet n'a pas sa place ici mais cette question me taraude depuis trop longtemps pour que je résiste : j'en fais un paquet des photos comme ça avec mon 50D alors que je ne croyais pas avoir remarqué une telle tendance sur le 30D.
> J'ai essayé divers trucs : augmenter la profondeur de champ ou au contraire, réduire le temps d'exposition et je n'ai pas l'impression que cela ne change grand chose.
> 
> Bref, y a un remède ?



Tiens je vois que tu cite la remarque de Fab'Fab, suite à une photo que j'ai posté dans le fil "Posté vos plus belles photos", et je constate que tu te poses les mêmes questions que je me suis posé quand j'ai vu sa réponse.
Moi je débute juste mon expérience avec le 50D, mais je constate que pas mal de monde trouve qu'un grand nombre de mes photos ne sont pas assez nettes, alors que moi je ne remarque pas à priori de problème (celle dont il est question était sur un 300D).

Et comme tu le dis ensuite :



Nathalex a dit:


> Surtout que lui, il a l'air de faire des photos nettes avec son 50D !
> Merci en tout cas pour vos éléments de réponse :* je précise juste que je fais du RAW, que j'ai bien une myopie (mais que je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport vu que je confie la MAP à l'AF)*, que j'avais remplacé mon Sigma 17-70 par le Canon 17-55 plus adapté, que je connais l'histoire du rapport entre temps de pose minimal et distance, mais que, malgré tout ça, je continue à trouver que, dans de trop nombreuses circonstances, je rate des trucs que je ne croyais pas rater avec mon 30D.
> J'essaierai de vous poster quelques exemples dans la catégorie appropriée : si j'ai jeté la plupart les ratés, cela ne devrait pas être trop difficile pour en produire d'autres !
> 
> Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous !



je me demande moi aussi de plus en plus si ma vue ne me joue pas des tours, car il se trouve que je suis astigmate et hypermétrope, et ayant atteint la quarantaine , je me dis que je devrai consulter à nouveau un ophtalmologue !
Cependant, comme toi, je laisse souvent la mise au point à l'AF, donc je ne pense pas que ma vue influe vraiment.... 

... enfin, je suis en plein doute et assailli de questions, que mes faibles connaissances en matières de photo ne peuvent satisfaire 

Edit: question peut être bête au passage, mais puisque je porte des lunettes, dois-je shooter avec même si cela peut être gênant avec le viseur ?
De plus, comment bien régler la dioptrie du viseur ?


----------



## vleroy (29 Décembre 2009)

travaillez la vitesse (les posts en dessous sont incontournables) et les réglages de vos apn
chez canon comme chez nikon, cela s'appelle l'accentuation
il y a un lexique très bien fait dans vos manuels 
et inutile de shooter en raw si vous ne les développer pas bien 
Sauf à vouloir les développer ultérieurement après acquisition d'un certain nombre de bases.


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Tiens je vois que tu cite la remarque de Fab'Fab, suite à une photo que j'ai posté dans le fil "Posté vos plus belles photos", et je constate que tu te poses les mêmes questions que je me suis posé quand j'ai vu sa réponse.




tes deux dernières photos ont le même problème : pas assez de vitesse, même pour un sujet statique. 1/8s pour un portrait à 50mm, c'est hasardeux..pas assez rapide pour figer une expression, pas assez long pour faire un effet. Ta deuxième: 1/80s pour 240mm. Sauf bonne maitrise, tu as nécessairement un flou de bouger (ta tremblote, ta respiration) auquel s'ajoutera forcément, avec un sujet mouvant, le flou du au mouvement...Pas besoin de chercher des raisons compliquées.

le principe général de sécurité, c'est l'inverse de la focale pour la vitesse...50mm -> 1/50s, 240mm->1/240s. Tu peux naturellement t'en écarter suivant le contexte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> Edit: question peut être bête au passage, mais puisque je porte des lunettes, dois-je shooter avec même si cela peut être gênant avec le viseur ?
> De plus, comment bien régler la dioptrie du viseur ?



Tu t'imagines, toi, retirer tes lunettes systématiquement lorsque tu prends une photo? Bon courage. Tant que tu n'y es contraint, garde tes lunettes et règle bien ton viseur.

Pour le régler...faut lire ton manuel.......généralement, ce qui est indiqué : tu vises un sujet à  l'infini, ta bague de MAP sera forcément en bout de course dans ce cas là...et tu joues avec le réglage dioptrique pour avoir la meilleur netteté dans ta visée.


----------



## LeProf (30 Décembre 2009)

Merci des conseils Yvos, je vais mettre en pratique


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2009)

Salut.



yvos a dit:


> Tu t'imagines, toi, retirer tes lunettes systématiquement lorsque tu prends une photo? Bon courage. Tant que tu n'y es contraint, garde tes lunettes et règle bien ton viseur.


Personnellement, je ne supporte pas de prendre des photos avec mes lunettes...
Généralement je les range dans leur boîte et je les mets dans ma poche ou mon sac.

Bon après, ça dépend du type de correction (j'ai une très légère myopie, je peux très bien me promener sans mes lunettes).

@+
iota

_PS : oui, je raconte ma vie, c'est passionnant non ? _


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2010)

Comme il n'y a pas de blabla possible dans le suprème editing, mais ayant reçu beaucoup de messages sur ce cliché, il s'agit d'un genre photographique très ancien (la photographie impressioniste) remis au goût du jour avec les possibilités de retouche numérique.
D'ailleurs ce que peu savent (et c'est le but de ce post) :
_*L'appareil photo est sans doute l'invention de la révolution industrielle qui a le plus influencé l'impressionnisme.* La photographie en noir et blanc permettait non seulement d'immortaliser une scène afin de l'étudier ultérieurement mais également de saisir sur le vif les instants de la vie réelle si prisés des impressionnistes. La plupart des impressionnistes possédaient des appareils photo. *Monet en avait quatre et Degas a pu manipuler l'un des premiers modèles portatifs de Kodak.*
                  Leur art s'est inspiré des compositions singulières, fortuites et asymétriques parfois fixées par l'appareil photo. Les impressionnistes n'étaient pas choqués par le fait de couper un personnage sur le bord d'un tableau ou de repousser l'action dans les angles en laissant le centre de la toile vide. Degas était un habitué des compositions excentrées.
                  Il s'intéressait également au cinématographe, qui venait d'être inventé. En prenant plusieurs photos d'objets animés à des vitesses d'obturation élevées, il a pu parfaire son étude du mouvement et de la gestuelle. Degas qualifiait la photographie d'"image d'une instantanéité magique&#8221;.
*Monet avait remarqué qu'avec des vitesses d'obturation lentes, les personnages en mouvement étaient flous.* Fort de ce constat, il a commencé à estomper les contours de ses personnages afin d'obtenir cet effet. À l'&#339;il nu, ces personnages n'ont pas l'air flou et l'un des premiers critiques a eu beau jeu de comparer des promeneurs d'un tableau de Monet à des &#8220;coups de langue noire&#8221;. *Le lien avec la photographie est souvent passé inaperçu, même pour ceux qui louaient la capacité de l'artiste à saisir cette &#8220;instantanéité du mouvement&#8221;.*
_ (extrait du site d'Adobe)

Du texte à l'image :




​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2010)

Ouais enfin là on est tout bêtement dans le placage de texture et pis c'est tout...


:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin là on est tout bêtement dans le placage de texture et pis c'est tout...



je ne dis pas autre chose  sauf pour le bêtement :love:

Mais l'origine des choses me semblait intéressant  Après on aime ou pas le "fini" de la composition comme on aime ou pas les photos "carte postales" :rateau: Mais c'est incontestablement tendance et la profusion des outils permet des choses de plus en plus sophistiquées.

Il n'en demeure pas moins que la visionsur un écran n'est pas la plus adaptée à ce genre, je viens d'imprimer en fine art et en très grand format certaines sur du papier texture musée 350g, le rendu est sublime


----------



## vleroy (29 Janvier 2010)

le déplacement ne colle pas plus que le message


----------



## vleroy (1 Février 2010)

On connait le flou de bougé , les flous plus ou moins esthétiques présentant une zone de netteté :rateau:, les filés :love:, je vous propose une autre méthode qui donne des résultats esthétiques différents en utilisant pour ceux qui ont des boitiers qui le permettent la multiexposition. Pour ceux qui n'en sont pas équipés mais qui possèdent photoshop, la méthode revient au même en supersposant vos clichés dans le module photomerge.

La multiexposition est très ancienne, tous les moyens formats en argentique le proposent. Il suffit en fait de ne pas faire défiler le film. Et de déclencher plusieurs fois. En numérique, ce principe consistant à shooter la même scène avec plusieurs clichés superposés est possible. A la différence des flous "traditionnels", cette méthode est paradoxalement nette car tous les clichés sont nets.

Une fois l'option activée  ainsi que le nombre de clichés sélectionnés, il suffit de se placer en mode rafale (lente si vous avez le choix), privilégier le rapport vitesse/piqué et choisir l'ouverture en fonction (sur mon deuxième exemple 1/200 à f/6,3 avec un 17mm). 

Les deux exemples que j'ai posté différent dans leur réalisation de prise de vue. Sur le premier (le brancard), la focale est fixe et je bouge autour de l'objet en choisissant une zone de netteté que j'essaye de conserver. Dans le deuxième cas (vibrations urbaines), je joue avec le zoom en restant fixe. Dans les deux cas, la mesure est nécessaire. Trop ne donne plus rien, pas assez ne donne rien de plus non plus. J'ai constaté qu'en terme de nombre de clichés, 5 est le nombre idéal.

Ne pas se faire d'illusion, on en jette beaucoup. Et il faut une certaine pratique. Raison pour laquelle la multiexposition depuis le boîtier est beaucoup plus confortable que d'empiler des clichés dans photoshop.

Oublier les isos élevésn la superposition des bruits donnent vite un résultat inexploitable.

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## g.robinson (1 Février 2010)

Merci à toi, à jpmiss, à ceux qui poste leurs trucs sur ce sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'en faire en juin dernier, j'ai pas réussi à avoir un seul cliché potable&#8230;



J'ai eu du fion: c'est là seule sur une 15aine où plusieurs bulles étant dans le plan. Sur les autres y'en avait aucune  Faut dire qu'a f.2 et MAP manuelle au pif pas facile de déterminer la zone de netteté 

Merci


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *BUBBLES*



"C'est vu, vu et revu comme genre de photo. Tu photographies un gamin qui fait des bulles dans une forêt sombre et là tu n'a pas faire des calculs compliqués, t'es obligé d'être en pose longue.
 ça me fait penser aussi à certains photographes, qui pour éliminer la foule dans une photo de ville, prenait de la 64T, mettaient un filtre 85B (qui mange 1,66 diaph) et fermaient le kiki de l'objectif."









_En plus j'étais juste à côté, v'là la vue de profil_  :







_(f.2,8 MAP manuelle)_


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut dire qu'a f.2 et MAP manuelle au pif pas facile de déterminer la zone de netteté



A f.2 c'est pas évident, mais sinon l'hyperfocale, c'est pour les ienchs ?!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> A f.2 c'est pas évident, mais sinon l'hyperfocale, c'est pour les ienchs ?!


Bah j'y connais rien hein mais il me semble que l'hyperfocale c'est pour avoir une zone de netteté très étendue (de très près jusqu'à l'infini) alors que c'est exactement l'inverse de ce que je voulais faire. :rateau:


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah j'y connais rien hein mais il me semble que l'hyperfocale c'est pour avoir une zone de netteté très étendue alors que c'est exactement l'inverse de ce que je voulais faire. :rateau:



Pas spécialement très étendue : ca te permet de la connaitre précisément sans faire de mise au point. Mais elle est, fatalement, dépendante de l'ouverture et donc plus ou moins grande*.
Là par exemple, si je me fie au 50 mm que j'ai sous les yeux, à f.11, MAP réglée sur un peu moins de 2 mètres, j'ai une zone de netteté qui va en gros de 1,5 à 2,5 mètres. J'appelle pas ca "très étendu" !   Par contre, MAP à 5 mètres, il est clair que l'on file de 3 mètres à l'infini !
Et c'est pile poil ce qu'il te faut pour ce type d'image (je ne crois pas que tes bulles s'étendent en profondeur sur plus d' 1 mètre).

Edit : *et aussi de la focale. Mais là tu n'as a l'évidence pas utilisé un fisheye.


----------



## vleroy (4 Février 2010)

oui mais à f.11, c'est peut être la vitesse qui va manquer sur ce genre de clichés, non?


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais à f.11, c'est peut être la vitesse qui va manquer sur ce genre de clichés, non?



Ou alors Mooossieur Miss a oublié de dévisser le filtre qui lui sert pour réaliser ses filés merdiques d'eau polluée.  :love: 
J'ai pris f.11, mais c'est valable à toutes les ouvertures.

A bah tiens, je viens de voir ca, toi qui aime les calculs compliqués. Mais je suppose que ton optique comporte des repères, au cas où ta calculette serait en panne de batterie.


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ou alors Mooossieur Miss a oublié de dévisser le filtre qui lui sert pour réaliser ses filés merdiques d'eau polluée.  :love:



C'est moche de dire ça, très moche.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

Modération! :modo: 

PS: le sujet était à environ 3 m et les bulles s'étendaient de 3m à environ 2m (donc sur plage de 1m) . Mais je voulais avoir les plus proches nettes et rapidement une perte de netteté telle qu'elle apparait sur la photo. D'où la grande ouverture (et en plus il faisait sombre car fin d'aprèm!  )
En tous cas je pense que ma zone de netteté fait ici beaucoup moins d'un mettre.
Je sais pas si l'hyperfocale m'aurait vraiment permis d'avoir ça mais à la rigueur je m'en cogne puisque j'ai obtenu le résultat désiré  



Amok a dit:


> A bah tiens, je viens de voir ca, toi qui aime les calculs compliqués. Mais je suppose que ton optique comporte des repères, au cas où ta calculette serait en panne de batterie.



Oui je connais le principe mais j'ai jamais essayé de le mettre vraiment en oeuvre car comme sur la plupart des optique ressentes je n'ai pas les repères en question et ça a l'air super chiant sans.

PS l'objectif c'etait un 50 mm (équivalent à 100 mm en 24x36) f.2


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais pas si l'hyperfocale m'aurait vraiment permis d'avoir ça mais à la rigueur je m'en cogne puisque j'ai obtenu le résultat désiré



C'est bien ce que je pensais : rien ne t'intéresse et tu es une grosse feignante. 
Rien d'étonnant, donc, au fait que tes images soient merdiques.  

Monsieur le modérateur de portfolio : désolé pour le "hors sujet", mais l'image de l'individu ci-dessus permettait une discussion d'ordre technique. Je vous laisse juge du fait de supprimer ou pas.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> A bah tiens, je viens de voir ca, toi qui aime les calculs compliqués. Mais je suppose que ton optique comporte des repères, au cas où ta calculette serait en panne de batterie.


Tiens avant qu'yvos ne dépalce tout vers Côté Cuisine j'ai trouvé ce Widget qui fait le calcul non seulement en fonction de la focale et de l'ouverture mais aussi en fonction du type de capteur (au sens large numérique comme argentique)

Si on rentre capteur 4/3 50mm f.2 et MAP à 2m on voit que ma plage de netteté (near focus > far focus) s'étend de 1,982 m à 2,019 m soit moins de 4 cm c'est a dire le diamètre des bulles les plus grosses. A f11 cette zone passe à plus de 20 cm. 
Donc je ne crois pas que j'aurais eu le même effet a savoir non seulement un arrière plan flou mais également une majorité de bulles hors du plan.
Mais bon, comme dit plus haut c'est un domaine que je ne maitrise pas bien et peut être que je me plante quelque part...


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens avant qu'yvos ne dépalce tout vers Côté Cuisine j'ai trouvé ce Widget qui fait le calcul non seulement en fonction de la focale et de l'ouverture mais aussi en fonction du type de capteur (au sens large numérique comme argentique)
> 
> Si on rentre capteur 4/3 50mm f.2 et MAP à 2m on voit que ma plage de netteté (near focus > far focus) s'étend de 1,982 m à 2,019 m soit moins de 4 cm c'est a dire le diamètre des bulles les plus grosses. A f11 cette zone passe à plus de 20 cm.
> Donc je ne crois pas que j'aurais eu le même effet a savoir non seulement un arrière plan flou mais également une majorité de bulles hors du plan.



Disons que si tu avais eu *besoin* de cette photo, tu aurais pu placer des repères sur le sol (zone de netteté avant - arrière d'un point X où les bulles, après un premier essai, semblent se diriger / distance entre l'enfant et la zone de netteté) et bloquer ta MAP. Au moment où les bulles entraient dans cette zone, tu déclenchais la mitrailleuse. Comme elles ne sont pas toutes sur la même ligne, l'effet aurait été similaire, mais sans que tu te prennes la tête avec le focus. Ceci étant, tu n'es pas maître des bulles, du vent et du vent dans les bulles . Donc au final, sur ce genre d'images, il y a toujours une part de _hasard_ que seule la multiplication de prises de vues permet de restreindre. Comme tu l'écrivais, sur 10 ou 20 images, les jours de chance il y en a 1 qui convient (je parle ici du positionnement des bulles).


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

Bah j'ai pas fait de marques au sol (avec un môme de 4 ans...    ) mais j'ai quand même testé ma MAP sur quelques jets de bulles précédents pour estimer à quel endroit ça se passait ce qui finalement revient à peu près au même. J'e n'ai ensuite plus touché à la bague de MAP. J'ai juste pas pensé a me mettre en rafale ce qui aurait augmenté les chances d'être dans le plan. C'est un des points où j'ai eu de la chance. Le point le plus important à mon sens c'est l'espèce de spirale que décrivent les bulles autour de la tête et qui donnent de la profondeur à l'image et ça même avec des marques au sol tu peux pas le prévoir.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2010)

Hé ho ! Je te chambre ! 
La prochaine fois, je t'enverrais chercher des anneaux de Newton avec un sac plastique pour les porter !


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais à f.11, c'est peut être la vitesse qui va manquer sur ce genre de clichés, non?



T'es une flèche en photo, toi  fais gaffe aux virages


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2010)

Un petit post pour présenter une technique que je viens de découvrir: le Bokeh Panorama connue aussi sous le nom de Brenizer Method du nom du photographe qui l'a inventé.
L'idée est d'obtenir la faible profondeur de champ d'une longue focale a pleine ouverture associée à l'angle de vue plus large d'une focale plus courte. Pour cela on utilise une focale courte à pleine ouverture et on shoote plusieurs images en cercles concentrique (sans changer la MAP) autour du sujet puis on va fusionner toutes ces images comme on le ferait pour un panorama classique horizontal.
L'idée:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK1JWPN65CVOSZV
Le shooting:
http://blog.buiphotography.com/2009/07/the-brenizer-method-explained-with-directions/
http://content.photojojo.com/tutorials/get-greater-depth-of-field-with-brenizer-method/
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=575352237342
Le processing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbF6jPvZAJk

EN fait c'est le moyen format du pauvre 

Petit tests rapides avec mon Zuiko 50 mm à f 2.0





Titre d'exemple voici une des 32 images:













Mais ce ne sont que quelques tests rapides et voilà par exemple ce qu'on peu obtenir:







Try it and enjoy!


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal comme technique. J'ai, du coup, moi aussi fait quelques tests rapidos, et ça claque pas mal!

essai 1


​ 
essai 2


​ 
et une fois n'est pas coutume, un petit crop à 100% sur l'image 2:


​ 
et une des 23 images qui composent le premier essai:


​
Et puis en plus, ça donne des images genre d'un mètre par un (voir plus) à 300dpi... Y'a plus qu'à essayer de faire un tirage maintenant.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2010)

Hé hé! Well done!


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Hé hé! Well done!



Merci, je pense essayer de faire un truc plus complet avec cette technique... Je vous ferais suivre le bouzin pour voir. En tout cas merci du partage


----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2010)

Bande de gros malades !!!

Bravo


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bande de gros malades !!!


Ouais, j'adore ces techniques de mabouls  :love:


----------



## vleroy (12 Juin 2010)

D'abord bravo jp pour la technique et les liens 

En regardant à première vue le principe, et ne disposant pas de CS3, j'ai regardé du côté des logiciels qui utilisent les principes d'alignement. Les meilleurs résultats obtenus étaient avec enfuse, mais on sent que c'est pas fait pour. On peut donc oublier cette alternative.

en revanche dans les liens que tu as donné, si on épluche, il parle d'une alternative open source du doux nom d'Huggin, qui existe même compilé pour mac osX. Je l'ai donc testé et comparer pour différents essais à ce que me donnaient photomerge de la CS1 (sûrement moins développé que CS3).

Le résultat va beaucoup plus vite, même assez vite. L'exemple ci-dessous est réalisé au 105mm à 2,8 à environ 2 mètres du sujet :love: (53 clichés en moins de 15 minutes sur un MBP de première génération intel à 4GO de RAM)

Les essais à 17mm en 2,8 donnent les mêmes excellents résultats. Tout est en fait dans la régularité du quadrillage du shooting. Là, je dois admettre que les premiers essais n'étaient pas concluants.

Etant donné que huggin sait également assembler du fisheye (cet outil permet de faire des panos 360°), j'essaierai un essai prochainement 



​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Et la version fisheye (10,5mm à f/2,8 sur un D300) à 40cm du sujet! Bien sûr plus la focale est petite, moins l'effet de pdc est sensible, c'est assez logique. Mais le résultat est sympatique.
77 fichiers 



​
Pour être démonstratif, l'exemple est pris quasi à l'identique de la précédente au 105mm


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2010)

J'ai vaguement tenté avec Huggin mais j'ai été incapable de le paramètrer correctement. Tu peux nos faire un topo sur ce logiciel?
En tous cas je vous que cette bidouille intéresse du beau monde!


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

Hugin (en fait il n'y a qu'un G) 
Primo, je l'ai chargé en suivant ton deuxième lien, et j'ai pris la version compilée pour Mac. Attention, le dmg contient pas mal de trucs, je recommande de faire une racine dédiée dans "Applications". Au début cela fonctionnait pas car en fait, il faut encore décompresser un module additionnel (celui qui permet l'alignement).

Ensuite tout bêtement, j'utilise l'assistant.
1. tu sélectionnes tes images
Là, en ce qui me concerne, il détecte ma focale, l'agrandissement correspondant. Je pense que c'est à cette étape par contre qu'il faut bien choisir le mode correspondant au shooting. Sur pied, il faut prendre rectilinéaire. Pour le fisheye, j'ai pris fisheye circulaire. Je m'y suis repris d'ailleurs à plusieurs reprises.
2. Tu lances l'alignement et là il te donne un aperçu où tu peux voir les chevauchements. Ma façon de faire à partir de là est la suivante, je coche et décoche une par une les images pour voir le gain ou la perte. Sur celle que je mets en dessous, j'avais 50 images, j'en ai retenu que 26! (preuve qu'à trop shooter, les algorythmes interpètent mal et qui rejoint ce que je disais hier, tout est en fait dans ta prise de vue / cadencement, espacement, etc... et là un peu de pratique s'impose)
Depuis l'aperçu, on peut modifier la forme de rendu (plus linéaire, plus cylindrique, etc...)
3. Ensuite, je lance l'assemblage final, je récupère un tiff que je balance de PS CS1.

J'ai utilisé Hugin encore une fois parce que photomerge dans CS1 n'est probablement pas assez performant, d'ailleurs tous les liens parlent au moins de CS3. Dans CS1, tu n'as d'ailleurs quasi aucune option, ça va bien pour deux ou trois images, au delà, on oublie.

Sur le fond pendant la prise de vue, je partage l'avis donné dans les liens, c'est possible à 2,8 mais si tu veux donner un véritable effet brenizer, il faut 2 ou en dessous. Malheureusement mon nikkor 50mm 1,8 n'est pas terrible (un vieux truc acheté pas cher). Exemple ce matin à 55mm à 2,8:




​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2010)

Ok merci pour les détails sur Hugin, je vais revoir ça.
En tous cas même à 2.8 tu obtient un tres bon résultat! Et je pense que même avec un objo qui ouvre peu tu dois pourvoir réussir un bel effet simplement en te rapprochant du sujet (et donc en augmentant le nombre de clichés pour garde un champs assez large).


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ok merci pour les détails sur Hugin, je vais revoir ça.
> En tous cas même à 2.8 tu obtient un tres bon résultat! *Et je pense que même avec un objo qui ouvre peu tu dois pourvoir réussir un bel effet simplement en te rapprochant du sujet* (et donc en augmentant le nombre de clichés pour garde un champs assez large).



sur l'exemple de ce matin, j'étais à moins d'un mètre et sans pied 

au fisheye, moins de 40cm


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2010)

En tous cas le resultat est terrible!


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

Ce que je trouve intéressant également dans cette méthode, c'est qu'en croppant, on est pas bien loin de certains effets que tu obtiens au lensbaby (et dont certains exemples brillants ont été postés dernièrement dans pvpbp). 

Elle peut également servir sans chercher un effet monstrueux Brenizer à shooter un monument très grand alors que ta focale ne le couvre pas, et que comme un ballot t'as oublié le grand angle. Je pense que dans ce cas, nul besoin d'ouvrir pleinement. Un 6,3 devrait te donner un piqué terrible avec des images d'à peine 500ko. En clair, en fixant l'ouverture, on peut faire du très grand angle avec un coolpix  ne pas oublie de fixer la balance des blancs pour être homogène 

NB: pour l'exemple au fisheye, j'ai obtenu dans le pano de base un cercle (que j'ai croppé pour mettre en perspective ce que j'avais fait au 105 sur le même sujet (et quel sujet  :love::love::love

 Allez à la bouffe et après chambre noire


----------



## Redoch (13 Juin 2010)

Petite contribution, juste pour ce rendre compte de l'effet!



​


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2010)

Très efficace  pour raccourcir les jambes et allonger les bras


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2010)

Par rapport à cette technique, ne pensez-vous pas arriver au même résultat avec du moyen-format, voir surtout du grand format ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2010)

Si sûrement mais c'est pas le même prix!


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Par rapport à cette technique, ne pensez-vous pas arriver au même résultat avec du moyen-format, voir surtout du grand format ?






jpmiss a dit:


> Si sûrement mais c'est pas le même prix!



C'est exactement pourquoi je parlais du coolpix pour pousser le raisonnement à l'extrême   après ce n'est que du temps machine et quelques retouches 

d'ailleurs, je vais le faire. On se fixe quoi? 12000 pixels de large? 

après on fera les comptes entre ce qu'il aurait fallu investir chez HB pour le même résultat


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

Bon dans la droite ligne des discussions précédentes, j'ai donc fait des essais avec un coolpix S560 (environ 100 euros sur e-bay). Je l'ai collé sur un pied et me suis remis dans les mêmes conditions que le premier exemple. J'ai fixé la balance des blancs sur ensoleillé. Mode autofocus manuel, j'ai laissé la map sur infini (on oublie l'effet pdc brenizer car là n'est pas l'intérêt de cette démonstration).



​
On est donc à 1,5m du sujet qui pour l'occasion a accepté de se prêter de nouveau à mes conneries 

J'ai shooté 33 clichés avec un équivalent 31mm, importer le tout dans iphoto. J'ai ensuite fait trois exports.
1/ Taille moyenne, basse def me donnant des fichiers de 55ko en moyenne 640x480
2/ Taille grande, déf moyenne /fichiers de 360 ko 1280x960
3/ Original 2,2Mo 3648x2736

Les temps de traitements dans Hugin furent les suivants (MBP17 intel CD2 4GO RAM):
1/ 3 mn
2/ 6 mn
3/ 15 mn (image de 15MO en jpeg à 100% en haute déf)

dans les trois cas, je n'ai aucune erreur d'alignement donc on pouvait pousser sur tous les côtés! Ou faire les 12000 pixels dont je parlais plus bas 

NB: en revanche, je les ai assemblées en fisheye pour rétablir la planéité. Ce qui est un peu logique au regard de la focale réelle d'un coolpix S560 (6,3mm)

L'image de l'essai 1/ en taille normale après cropping





L'image de l'essai 2, ramené à 800 pixels (format MacGé)





Et pour bien comprendre, ci-dessous une des 33 images de la série 1/





Plusieurs choses néanmoins, l'ouverture est beaucoup plus petite que sur le principe de Brenizer, les rattachements semblent plus faciles. Hugin me donne aucune correction alors que j'en avais avec le D300, et encore si on fait gaffe il y a quelques bugs. Le coolpix, c'est 100% direct  Ouais, ça fait mal au cul mais c'est ainsi!

L'avantage également de cette méthode au coolpix ou autre, c'est l'impression de piqué que procure la fusion des images  Le premier lien de la haute déf est très parlante. On est à peu près à la taille de ce que me donnait mon D80... Mais la déf n'est pas la même!

Allez bonne soirée


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Par rapport à cette technique, ne pensez-vous pas arriver au même résultat avec du moyen-format, voir surtout du grand format ?





jpmiss a dit:


> Si sûrement mais c'est pas le même prix!



En fait il me semble que ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas car le plan film ou plan capteur prend des angles différents sur chaque cliché d'où des fuyantes verticales qui doivent être étranges non ? Avez-vous essayé sur de l'architecture ?

Juste histoire de savoir car évidemment le prix d'un moyen format ou plus n'est pas comparable.


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> En fait il me semble que ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas car le plan film ou plan capteur prend des angles différents sur chaque cliché d'où des fuyantes verticales qui doivent être étranges non ? Avez-vous essayé sur de l'architecture ?
> 
> Juste histoire de savoir car évidemment le prix d'un moyen format ou plus n'est pas comparable.



une réponse liminaire sur hugin, pas sur photomerge (j'ai pas le recul)
La déformation logique dont tu parles est corrigible, en fait tu choisis le mode d'assemblage en fonction de ton sujet (il y a plus de douze mode de fusion pour corriger les distorsions) 
De ce que j'ai vu de façon succinte sur photomerge, tu as six ou huit modes. Les résultats en fait dépendent de ton  quadrillage puisque le principe est de trouver des points concordants et de déformer l'image n+1 pour l'accrocher à la n.
Néanmoins, pour limiter les distorsions, et c'est très bien dit dans le deuxième lien de jp, l'idéal est d'être sur pied, si en plus tu bouges dans l'espace, là, les raccordements seront plus aléatoires.


----------



## Raf (13 Juin 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> En fait il me semble que ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas car le plan film ou plan capteur prend des angles différents sur chaque cliché d'où des fuyantes verticales qui doivent être étranges non ? Avez-vous essayé sur de l'architecture ?
> 
> Juste histoire de savoir car évidemment le prix d'un moyen format ou plus n'est pas comparable.



Ces déformations sont corrigés par le logiciel lors de l'assemblage des photos ? Non ?

L'idéal pour faire un panoramique parfait étant de tourner autour du point de focale.


----------



## vleroy (14 Juin 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> En fait il me semble que ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas car le plan film ou plan capteur prend des angles différents sur chaque cliché d'où des fuyantes verticales qui doivent être étranges non ? Avez-vous essayé sur de l'architecture ?



alors réponse: 70 clichés en très basse déf pour aller vite. Comme tu pourras le constater, les raccords sont parfaits. En revanche, à 2,8, l'effet brenizer n'est pas très perceptible, je te l'accorde! 



​
la taille de l'image de base, c'est la taille de la statuette en mode paysage 

Le résultat n'est pas retouché, mais je pouvais l'assembler en corrigeant les fuites également, voir retouchable après coup dans photoshop 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------

NOUVEAU SUJET

*Comment faire des images digne d'un studio en très haute définition sans appareil?* 

Non, je ne suis pas anarchiste :rateau: Je me suis inspiré des techniques utilisées par une artiste au doux nom de Marsha Tudor 

En fait l'idée est d'utiliser votre scanner à plat en mode photo. Dans l'exemple de pvpbp, j'ai simplement posé les fruits sur la glace, mis un torchon dont la texture m'intéressait dessus, et j'ai scanné à 1200dpi. En moins de 4 minutes, j'ai une image à corriger certes de 12000 px par 8000 px.

Dans autoportrait, j'ai mis le visage sur la glace (le résultat est texturé en final)

Ensuite, on bricole dans photoshop ou autre pour obtenir le résultat souhaité. Je trouve le résultat déconcertant 

Have fun


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> une réponse liminaire sur hugin, pas sur photomerge (j'ai pas le recul)
> La déformation logique dont tu parles est corrigible, en fait tu choisis le mode d'assemblage en fonction de ton sujet (il y a plus de douze mode de fusion pour corriger les distorsions)
> De ce que j'ai vu de façon succinte sur photomerge, tu as six ou huit modes. Les résultats en fait dépendent de ton  quadrillage puisque le principe est de trouver des points concordants et de déformer l'image n+1 pour l'accrocher à la n.
> Néanmoins, pour limiter les distorsions, et c'est très bien dit dans le deuxième lien de jp, l'idéal est d'être sur pied, si en plus tu bouges dans l'espace, là, les raccordements seront plus aléatoires.



Certes, 



Raf a dit:


> Ces déformations sont corrigés par le logiciel lors de l'assemblage des photos ? Non ?
> 
> L'idéal pour faire un panoramique parfait étant de tourner autour du point de focale.



En effet, ils corrigent. J'avais juste oublié que j'avais déjà à basculer dans la verticale ici ou là :rateau:
Mais pour les lignes verticales, rien de tel qu'un panoramique avec un décentrement 

La rotation autour du point focale est utile pour les objets assez proches. J'ai une tête pour cela, et cela fonctionne bien. Mais la rotation autour du point nodale ne se fait que dans une dimension. Ici, on bascule dans les deux !




vleroy a dit:


> alors réponse: 70 clichés en très basse déf pour aller vite. Comme tu pourras le constater, les raccords sont parfaits. En revanche, à 2,8, l'effet brenizer n'est pas très perceptible, je te l'accorde!
> 
> ["http://img444.imageshack.us/i/evroult.jpg/"][]http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7787/evroult.jpg[][/URL]​
> la taille de l'image de base, c'est la taille de la statuette en mode paysage
> ...




Impressionnant. Mais ton toit est bien déformé. Un effet Fish eyes étrange.


Reste qu'avec le filtre de flou d'objectif de PSD (mieux adapté au portrait), cette solution semble intéressante pour mimer des grands plan film à peu de frais.
 JP


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part je trouve cette technique beaucoup plus réaliste que le "Flou d'objectif" dans PS. Surement pour une raisson très simple: il s'agit ici d'un vrai effet de profondeur de champs. Et ceci même pour le portrait (voir un de mes essais ici)
En tous cas, comme toutes ces bidouilles exotiques il me semble que c'est bon à connaitre mais que c'est à utiliser avec modération.


----------



## vleroy (14 Juin 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Impressionnant. Mais ton toit est bien déformé. Un effet Fish eyes étrange.



comme je l'ai expliqué dans les détails de hugin, tu as une multitude de mode d'assemblage. Sans rien changer aux 77 photos, en changeant juste le mode d'assemblage, toujours sans retouche pour comparer des carottes et des carottes.




​
Je partage l'avis de jp, si je m'étais approché un peu plus et une ouverture à 1,8, l'effet serait spectaculaire  Le flou d'objectif n'approche pas l'effet recherché


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> ​
> Je partage l'avis de jp, si je m'étais approché un peu plus et une ouverture à 1,8, l'effet serait spectaculaire  Le flou d'objectif n'approche pas l'effet recherché


Pour cette photo je suis pas sur qu'une ouverture plus grande aurait changé grand chose dans la mesure ou tous les éléments sont dans le même plan ou presque. A la limite tu aurais eu le sommet de l'édifice flou si tu avait fait ta MAP sur la porte. Néanmois ça reste intéressant pour shooter des édifices pour lesquels on manque de recul mais alors plutôt en fermant le diaph pour éviter justement des différences de netteté de ce qui est dans le même plan mais pas à la même hauteur. Dans ce cas on est en fait très proche de la technique du Vertortama.
Je sais pas si je suis très clair 
Quoi qu'il en soit la Méthode de Brenizer c'est plutôt pour détacher un sujet des différents plans qui l'entourent comme tu l'as très bien fait avec ta photo au milieux des champs.


----------



## vleroy (14 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais pas si je suis très clair



si 



jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit la Méthode de Brenizer c'est plutôt pour détacher un  sujet des différents plans qui l'entourent comme tu l'as très bien fait  avec ta photo au milieux des champs.



je sais bien, une partie de mes considérations concernent plus un assemblage classique au travers d'un logiciel hugin que l'effet brenizer. je l'ai d'ailleurs dit plus bas


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour ma part je trouve cette technique beaucoup plus réaliste que le "Flou d'objectif" dans PS. Surement pour une raisson très simple: il s'agit ici d'un vrai effet de profondeur de champs. Et ceci même pour le portrait (voir un de mes essais ici)
> En tous cas, comme toutes ces bidouilles exotiques il me semble que c'est bon à connaitre mais que c'est à utiliser avec modération.



oui, mais non 
Sur un portrait en buste ou américain, en restant à une distance faible du sujet pour garder la perspective que l'on a dans un rapport plus proche avec le sujet (cela donne une présence plus importante comme si tu parlais avec le sujet), il te faut bien un 28mm sur un apsc. Donc pas vraiment de flou, même en f2 :rateau:. A la même distance, un moyen format peut te faire un beau net sur les yeux et un flou qui part en s'intensifiant très clairement dès l'oreille du fait de sa focale plus longue et du plan film plus important.
Bref, il faudrait sans doute plusieurs clichés sur le visage pour arriver à cela avec cette méthode ce qui nécessiterait le retour de l'usage des supports métalliques à positionner derrière la nuque pour immobiliser la tête pendant la prise de vue  Etant donné la difficulté de faire du portrait...

Pour ce qui est de la qualité du rendu du filtre flou d'objectif, j'ai fait des tirages A3 fine Art... c'est bluffant. Difficile de dire ce qui est du flou optique et du flou logiciel (pas du gaussien hein ! de l'optique logiciel). Comme vous le savez une part essentielle concerne la préparation du masque. Sur un visage, c'est beaucoup de travail. Mais beaucoup moins chère que la location d'un moyen format qui reste tout de même le top (pour avoir un peu touché ce genre de bête chez O. Chauvignat).

Mais la méthode Brenizer me semble intéressante dès qu'au moins le visage du sujet tient dans une prise de vue unique (idéalement tout le sujet) et surtout lorsqu'il n'y a pas de sujet vivant.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bref, il faudrait sans doute plusieurs clichés sur le visage pour arriver à cela avec cette méthode ce qui nécessiterait le retour de l'usage des *supports métalliques à positionner derrière la nuque pour immobiliser la tête pendant la prise de vue*


Non pas forcément. 
En fait c'est la seule vraie difficulté surtout avec un gamin. En fait  il faut commencer par le sujet en shootant le plus vite possible un peu  dans tous les sens sur le sujet en espérant qu'il ne bougera pas pendant  ce temps là. Ensuite on a plus de temps pour faire ce qu'il y'a autour.  Ce qui est magique c'est que même si les images ne sont pas alignées  et même si elles ne se succèdent pas de façon "logique" (genre l'oeil  droit puis le pied gauche puis retour sur l'oreille droite, Photoshop  s'en accommode très bien pour reconstruire l'image. Et même encore plus  fort sur les *12 images prises pour le visage de l'exemple que j'ai posté* plus haut, il y'en a une ou les yeux  sont fermés. Mais comme ils sont ouverts sur toutes les autres, PS à  gardé les yeux ouverts.
On voit bien dans la seconde partie de cette video  comment Brenizer procede.


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2010)

On n'a pas tous un filtre gris ND400 et encore moins 1000 pour faire de la pause longue, et notamment pour les effets de ciel ou les effets d'eau. 

Jp avait il y a quelques temps montré comment avec photoshop on pouvait de façon logiciel empiler des images pour obtenir un effet à peu près comparable.
Mais tout le monde n'a pas photoshop.

Je vous propose une alternative qui a ses avantages et inconvénients, l'idée de la méthode proposée aujourd'hui est en fait la même idée que celle donnée par jp, mais non plus au stade du post traitement mais directement gérée par le boitier.

En fait le principe est d'utiliser la multiexposition offerte par votre boitier numérique. Ici un D300 pris à 9 photos assemblées en un seul fichier (j'ai donc déclenché neuf fois pour n'avoir qu'une seule photo). Attention, seul les boitiers semi-pro permettent cette option et le nombre de prises doit être supérieur à 5 sinon les effets ne seront pas perceptibles. 

Dans pvpb, j'avais déjà posté ça, neuf poses espacées de dix secondes sur un ciel filant. Le tout me donne un RAW que je peux même HDRisé (on ne se fixe pas sur l'image mais sur le principe merci)





Pour les effets de ciel, tout est question de timing finalement.

Appliqué à un écoulement laminaire (on verra l'ondulatoire quand j'aurai une mer sous la main), l'effet obtenu est bien celui d'une pause longue alors que la lumière sans filtre gris ne le permet pas. On le sait en diminuant l'ouverture, le temps est plus long et on obtient un effet de filé notable sur les cascades notamment.

Ex  : 1/4s à f/20 (200 iso)





En faisant de la rafale dans les mêmes conditions en multiexposition 9 prises (c'est à dire que je ne m'occupe plus du timing), voila le résultat:





En sténopé, j'aurai obtenu le même effet en trente secondes sur un diaph de 250 avec une sensibilité équivalente. Là, j'ai un RAW qui sort du boitier en moins de 8 secondes.

De surcroit, les méthodes sont cumulables heyhey

Voilà le principe, amusez vous bien


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2010)

Pas mal, mais je trouve que ça marche mieux avec l'eau qu'avec  les nuages: l'intervalle de 10 secondes entre les photos donne un aspect de pointillé dans certaines zones du ciel (en haut à gauche).


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juillet 2010)

J'ai toujours plus de plaisir a la prise de vue qu'à la retouche ! Vos traitements post-prod m'endorment


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> J'ai toujours plus de plaisir a la prise de vue qu'à la retouche ! Vos traitements post-prod m'endorment



on jouit avec les moyens du bord 



jpmiss a dit:


> Pas mal, mais je trouve que ça marche mieux avec l'eau qu'avec  les nuages: l'intervalle de 10 secondes entre les photos donne un aspect de pointillé dans certaines zones du ciel (en haut à gauche).



Sur le ciel, oui je te l'accorde très volontiers mais à mon avis tout est question de cadencement, j'ai obtenu des effets totalement lisses, trop même 
sur l'eau, c'est assez remarquable, par contre, il faut être sur pied et idéalement en télécommande car si tu regardes bien le résultat final, la pression répétée du bouton a créer du bouge (voir les feuilles du premier plan)

Bref, cela reste une solution du pauvre qui nécessite des conditions particulières


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2010)

Une solution du pauvre avec un boitier semi-pro...


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juillet 2010)

Une solution pour des pauvres qui ont un boîtier semi-pro mais pas photoshop ?


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2010)

Un pied


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une solution pour des pauvres qui ont un boîtier semi-pro mais pas photoshop ?


Ah.
Il me semblait bien qu'il y avait un truc qui clochait.


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Juillet 2010)

Question retouche : ici ou dans "bidouillez moi" ?

Bonjour je fais appel à vos talents et savoirs, l'aberration chromatique : peut on la supprimer de façon logicielle, je n'arrive pas à faire de miracle via Aperture 3.

Voilà ma prise : 


et le lien vers le RAW d'origine.

Est-ce lié à un problème de réglage, ou de matos ?

Pourriez vous me montrer ce que vous arrivez à faire de cette photo en la retouchant via Aperture 3 et m'indiquer comment/quels plugins etc...?

Je vous remercie, et j'espère que ça rentre bien dans l'idée du "côté cuisine" !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

J'aurai plutôt poster ça dans "bidouillez moi". 

Sinon, commence par recadrer. Y'a trop de masses sur la droite là. Enfin, je crois. :style:


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles l'aberration chromatique? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2010)

sur la photo en lien la : http://forums.macg.co/6022171-post2255.html tu peu voir une frange violette sur le rebord délimitant le toit du Louvre et le ciel, c'est de l'abération chromatique


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2010)

J'ai pas aperture mais avec Google on trouve des tutos sur le sujet:
http://aperture.maccreate.com/2010/03/02/fixing-chromatic-aberration-in-aperture-3/
http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/Tutoriel-No2-La-correction-locale,4159.html

Cela dit, j'ai beau regarder ton RAW, ça saute pas aux yeux (ce qui n'est pas très étonnant sur ce genre d'ilmage...)
T'es sur que c'est bien d'aberration chromatique que tu veux parler?


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2010)

merci mackie  je sais ce que c'est. Ce que je ne m'explique pas bien c'est l'emploi de ce terme sur son image, telle qu'elle est de surcroit... j'ai l'impression qu'il cherche autre chose:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai l'impression qu'il cherche autre chose:rose:



Dieu ?!


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Juillet 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Dieu ?!



Sur les 2 "jets" (en bas à gauche et à droite, donc) on voit bien que les traits ne sont pas nets, il y a un halo rouge autour du jet jaune qui n'est pas "normal".

J'ai choisi cette photo pour vous faire bosser sur un sujet "sympa", mais ça m'arrive d'avoir des halo bleus ou d'autre couleurs autour d'un visage (genre si je prend un portrait avec du ciel bleu, je vois que la délimitation entre le visage et le ciel n'est pas nette, le visage a un contour bleu clair, blanc ou rose parfois... je crois que c'est de l'aberration...non ?

PS : la photo n'est volontairement pas recadrée, je vous la montre telle qu'elle est sur le RAW.


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien ce que je pensai. A mon sens, ce n'est pas de l'aberration chromatique.
Quand ta fusée grimpe et que tu la shootes, son intensité lumineuse n'est pas linéaire (le long de la ligne de fuite), sa température non plus. En l'occurence, ta couleur n'est qu'une interprétation de cette température. T'as juste matérialisé un phénomène physico-chimique et optique totalement explicable. C'est peut être pourquoi les traitements logiciels ne l'interpètent pas comme tel car tu as un gradient probablement parfaitement régulier et donc il ne l'interpète pas comme une aberration chromatique.

Pour comprendre plus facilement ce que je dis, est-ce que la photo d'une flamme a une couleur uniforme?


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Juillet 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Pour comprendre plus facilement ce que je dis, est-ce que la photo d'une flamme a une couleur uniforme?








ça irait ça ?
Je comprend bien qu'une photo de feu d'artifice ne peut pas être ultra nette du fait de la vitesse, de la lumière etc... mais je trouve que malgré le trépied, la prise de vue à distance etc, ce n'est pas super net. 
Cela vient peut être des réglages ? (ISO 100, 4", MAP manuelle sur l'infini, F16 ou 18)

Je vais essayer de trouver une photo (sans feu d'artifice) où c'est vraiment flagrant !
voilà ce devrait être mieux : regarde(z) le contour du visage, sur la gauche de la tête en zoomant c'est assez dégueux je trouve. Le RAW ICI


----------



## wip (15 Juillet 2010)

F 16 ou F18, ça me parait bien trop grand !!

A une telle distance, du F6-F8 sera très bien et réduira tes abbérations 

Sinon en Raw, tu peux réduire la frange de tes abbérations directement dans Camera Raw par exemple (Module Raw de Photoshop


----------



## Anthony (15 Juillet 2010)

En regardant mes photos d'hier, je m'aperçois qu'en effet, je n'ai (quasiment) jamais dépassé f/11, mais que j'ai aussi qqes problèmes de diffraction sur les longues poses, un peu comme toi.

Le « sweet spot » me semble être (toujours à ISO 100, WB tungstène, MàP manuelle) : f/5,6 à f/8 pour 15 sec. de pose (f/5,6 pour les photos où j'inclue des gens, f/8 pour avoir un ciel bien dense sinon), f/11 pour 4 à 6 sec. de pose. Si je ferme plus, j'ai des halos qui affectent la netteté. Par contre, excellent point, je pense que ce sont les photos qui ont le moins nécessité de post depuis longtemps, ça sent la bonne recette, merci à ceux qui avaient donné les conseils&#8230;

Bon, c'est quand le prochain feu d'artifice pour (re)tester tout ça ? ;-)


----------



## SirDeck (15 Juillet 2010)

Pour ce qui est du feu d'artifice, il n'y a pas d'aberration chromatique. Ce que tu vois est ce qui se passe lorsque les trois couches sont brûlées (effet coupe au cutter). Le bord du trait n'est pas brûlé d'où la coloration relevée par les photosites. Mais le centre est brûlé et la transition entre la zone brûlée et la zone non-brûlée est comme coupée au cutter.
Le flou est lié à l'ouverture trop petite. C'est normal ; au-dessus de f11 le flou devient très perceptible. Les objectifs piquent surtout (en général) entre f5 et f8. Je ne suis pas connaisseur en feu d'artifice mais il me semble qu'il te faudrait un filtre gris neutre.

Pour le portrait, c'est étrange. Ce n'est toujours pas de l'aberration chromatique (ce n'est pas coloré). Je ne vois pas.
Cela t'arrive aussi avec le tamron ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2010)

Tant qu'on parle de feux d'artifice voilà une technique qui permet de sortir des sentiers battus:
Le focus blur. Le principe est simple, un peu comme le zoom blur où on actionne la bague de zoom pendant la prise de vue, ici on tourne la bague de mise au point. Le résultat peut être vraiment sympa comme sur cette photo:





Il existe même un groupe dédié à cette technique sur flickr (avec des résultats plus ou moins probants)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------




SirDeck a dit:


> Je ne suis pas connaisseur en feu d'artifice mais il me semble qu'il te faudrait un filtre gris neutre.


Plutôt qu'un filtre GN dont je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt j'utiliserais plutôt un cache noir qu'on placerait devant l'objectif entre 2 explosions (l'appareil étant ouvert en pause B) de manière à capturer plusieurs explosion sur la même image en évitant les traînées de fin de chaque explosion ainsi que la surexposition du paysage.


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Juillet 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Cela t'arrive aussi avec le tamron ?


Oui. Uniquement avec mon tamron 17 50 F2.8 !


----------



## vleroy (16 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Plutôt qu'un filtre GN dont je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt j'utiliserais plutôt un cache noir qu'on placerait devant l'objectif entre 2 explosions (l'appareil étant ouvert en pause B) de manière à capturer plusieurs explosion sur la même image en évitant les traînées de fin de chaque explosion ainsi que la surexposition du paysage.



Je partage ton avis sur le peu d'intérêt d'un filtre gris et par contre sur l'idée de plusieurs pauses. D'ailleurs si il avait un nikon (car j'ai appris que cela n'existait pas chez Canon), l'idée de la multiexposition mais à 6,3, en montant les iso (vers 400) et donc plus de vitesse, il aurait eu plus de piqué et un résultat sympa.

N'en demeure pas moins que le paramètre qui à mon avis explique son flou est beaucoup plus con que l'ouverture. Et c'est son temps qui me fait penser à cela. En 4 secondes, les fumées résiduelles liées à la pyrotechnie, elles ont bougé, certes moins lumineuses mais probablement assez pour venir brouiller un peu son image. surtout que cette semaine, y avait du vent 

@jp: le motion blur ou son homologue peuvent aussi s'envisager en multiexposition et non en continu. J'avais d'ailleurs posté un sujet ici même sur les résultats assez sympas que l'on peut obtenir, cette fois en limitant à 4 ou 5 pauses  et en utilisant l'une des deux bagues au choix


----------



## SirDeck (16 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> Plutôt qu'un filtre GN dont je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt j'utiliserais plutôt un cache noir qu'on placerait devant l'objectif entre 2 explosions (l'appareil étant ouvert en pause B) de manière à capturer plusieurs explosion sur la même image en évitant les traînées de fin de chaque explosion ainsi que la surexposition du paysage.



f/18 ; ISO 100. Le coup du carton peut faire disparaître ce qui n'est pas feu d'artifice (en bas) et permet sans doute de mieux contrôler le rendu final en pause B. Pour ce qui est des zones brûlées par le feu... il faut réduire l'exposition. Comme le temps est imposé par le feu lui-même, il ne reste que le diaph qui est déjà très fermé... Pour résumer : le temps n'est pas contrôlable ; le diaphragme est déjà très fermé ; la sensibilité est au minimum. Il ne reste plus qu'à réduire la luminosité, d'où l'idée du filtre.




vleroy a dit:


> N'en demeure pas moins que le paramètre qui à mon avis explique son flou est beaucoup plus con que l'ouverture. Et c'est son temps qui me fait penser à cela. En 4 secondes, les fumées résiduelles liées à la pyrotechnie, elles ont bougé, certes moins lumineuses mais probablement assez pour venir brouiller un peu son image. surtout que cette semaine, y avait du vent



La statue est floue (pas de fumées par là). C'est typique d'une fermeture trop importante (cet objectif pique fort).



dadoo113 a dit:


> Oui. Uniquement avec mon tamron 17 50 F2.8 !


Sauf que le portrait que tu as posté est fait avec le sigma :mouais:


----------



## dadoo113 (17 Juillet 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sauf que le portrait que tu as posté est fait avec le sigma :mouais:


Oupss effectivement! mais c'est kiff kiff avec le tamron!

Sur mon boitier (400d canon) 100 iso c'est le mini!
Jessayerai (au feu du 15 aout) de fermer seulement à f8 alors! Dois je augmenter le temps de pose du coup?


----------



## SirDeck (17 Juillet 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Oupss effectivement! mais c'est kiff kiff avec le tamron!
> 
> Sur mon boitier (400d canon) 100 iso c'est le mini!
> Jessayerai (au feu du 15 aout) de fermer seulement à f8 alors! Dois je augmenter le temps de pose du coup?



Le temps de pose, c'est ce que tu veux voir sur l'image : le temps du feu.
JP a raison, le plus simple, c'est pause manuelle. Tu déclenches lorsque ça pète (inutile d'avoir la montée) et tu fermes lorsque c'est éteint, avec une télécommande pour ne pas bouger.
Si tu n'as pas de télécommande, tu peux tenter la solution de JP complète. Tu ouvres l'obturateur avec le retardateur court (2sec) en ayant placé le carton noir mat devant l'objectif (sans le toucher). Tu enlèves le carton lorsque ça pète et tu le replaces après, en attendant la fin du temps de pause que tu as programmé.


----------



## dadoo113 (17 Juillet 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le temps de pose, c'est ce que tu veux voir sur l'image : le temps du feu.
> JP a raison, le plus simple, c'est pause manuelle. Tu déclenches lorsque ça pète (inutile d'avoir la montée) et tu fermes lorsque c'est éteint, avec une télécommande pour ne pas bouger.
> Si tu n'as pas de télécommande, tu peux tenter la solution de JP complète. Tu ouvres l'obturateur avec le retardateur court (2sec) en ayant placé le carton noir mat devant l'objectif (sans le toucher). Tu enlèves le carton lorsque ça pète et tu le replaces après, en attendant la fin du temps de pause que tu as programmé.



Je crois que mon 400d ne dispose pas de ce mode (pause manuelle) ni de retardateur court. Le mien est de 10 secondes. Bon ça me rassure quand même car si ce n'est pas de l'aberration pour vous c'est que mon objectif n'a pas de problème! Le problème c'est moi  
Jessayerai avec le carton.


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2010)

Désolé, ce post ne concerne que les possesseurs de Nikon et utilisateurs de Capture NX2 pour dérawtiser vos prises de vue. Les possesseurs de D300 via ce tuto peuvent charger directement les courbes dans le boitier selon la procédure expliquée.

J'ai vérifié que les courbes pouvaient s'appliquer à un RAW venant d'un D60 dans Capture NX2, via l'optimisation d'image. Pour cela aller à la dernière section du tuto pour mettre à jour NX2 

en suivant donc les liens indiqués, vous pourrez charger les courbes velvia, portra, agfa optima, reala et ektachrome. Il existe des centaines de tuto sur ce sujet, notamment chez pixellistes. Pas une ne fonctionne, la moitié des liens sont périmés :rose: L'objet de ce tuto est donc de l'actualiser.

Quelques recommandations complémentaires :
- Dans tous les cas, pensez à désactiver le d-lighting  cela gomme trop les effets 
- Bien entendu, on peut appliquer direct de telles courbes au jpeg, mais vu les écarts, je vous recommande vivement cette sélection au moment de dérawtiser le fichier NEF!

*le tutoriel*

_ps: il est probable que via Picture Utility Control, vous puissiez charger ces courbes sur n'importe quel Nikon. Je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai. 
ps2: si ce post n'a pas sa place ici, désolé 
_​


----------



## g.robinson (27 Août 2010)

Merci vleroy. 
Aurrais tu des exemples de photos obtenues avec et sans ces courbes, afin de se faire une idée de ce qu'elles apportents ? Si tu as le temps pour ....


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2010)

un exemple avec la courbe protra. sur cette image, je n'ai eu à apporter aucune retouche, de sorte que dès que j'ai le temps, je vous mettrai la même en mode standard ou neutre pour que tu mesures l'écart 
ce que je trouve intéressant avec ces courbes ce sont les dynamiques des verts. Les images sont plus chaudes, plus enveloppantes, d'un nikon froid, on s'approche de la chaleur d'un canon avec la réponse plus ou moins proche des films argentiques 
et puis ces courbes font gagner du temps


----------



## SirDeck (4 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

tout est dans le titre 
Lorsque l'on imprime avec une encre au prix du caviar sur un papier qui lui est digne, les petites pétouilles méritent que l'on s'y penche.
Sur la repique en argentique, il y a de l'information à foison. Mais pour ce qui est de la repique sur des impressions, là, ça ne se bouscule pas 

Quelqu'un aurait-il des sources ? Pour le pinceau, c'est la même chose qu'en argentique, mais pour l'encre ?


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2010)

tu peux peut être prendre contact avec un maître tireur abordable et très sympatique qu'est Yvon HAZE. Je peux lui transmettre ton message si tu le souhaites et lui demander qu'il te contacte. Par mail


----------



## SirDeck (4 Septembre 2010)

Je suis preneur de toutes pistes


----------



## collodion (5 Septembre 2010)

Une série de feutre à pointe fine. Version cheap.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Septembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> tu peux peut être prendre contact avec un maître tireur abordable et très sympatique qu'est Yvon HAZE. Je peux lui transmettre ton message si tu le souhaites et lui demander qu'il te contacte. Par mail




merci 



collodion a dit:


> Une série de feutre à pointe fine. Version cheap.
> 
> []http://www.e-consommables.fr/images/produits/fbs-036176.jpg[]



Encre pigmentaire ?


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

Il faut tester. Il me semble que le stylo n'adhère pas si bien sur support plastifié mais sa pointe est impeccable.


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2010)

Que ce soit sur papier glacé ou support (plus ou moins) plastifié, ça ne restera pas avec ce type de feutre...
(ça sèche mal et de toute façon une fois sec, ça s'en va au moindre frottement...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

10 gr. de guano d'hirondelle canadienne que tu mélanges avec du sarrasin acido-altérée.

Et zou, au pinceau (le faber castel n°3 en poil de croupion d'autruche est sensass').

De rien, bro'.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Septembre 2010)

oui, mais pour le jaune ?
:sleep:


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2010)

Mais il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas. C'est quoi une pétouille?
Sur un tirage fine art numérique, tu dois pouvoir reprendre le défaut en amont à moins que ce soit un infime détail et que tu veux pas te recogner les frais de l'impression. Et puis comme disait thirum, le choix doit dépendre du papier. Quand tu vois l'offre aujourd'hui, à mon avis, un veiné ne doit pas se traiter de la même manière qu'un baryté.


----------



## collodion (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est la pétouille de merde, c'est tout. Tu crois qu'ils font quoi dans les boutiques...


----------



## SirDeck (7 Septembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas. C'est quoi une pétouille?
> Sur un tirage fine art numérique, tu dois pouvoir reprendre le défaut en amont à moins que ce soit un infime détail et que tu ne veux pas te recogner les frais de l'impression. Et puis comme disait thirum, le choix doit dépendre du papier. Quand tu vois l'offre aujourd'hui, à mon avis, un veiné ne doit pas se traiter de la même manière qu'un baryté.



Tu auras compris qu'un tirage fine art cela coûte un peu. C'est annoncé comme très résistant à la lumière, mais c'est physiquement fragile (si on compare au tirage argentique). J'ai repéré deux toutes petites écailles d'encre qui ont sauté. Moins d'un quart de tête d'épingle, mais dans une zone sombre proche du centre d'intérêt. Difficile de dire comment cela s'est passé. Une possibilité est que le papier de soie se soit un peu collé sur l'encre pas tout à fait assez sèche et que cela ait détaché ces écailles d'encre pendant le transport... Mais c'est peut-être tout à fait autre chose.


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu auras compris qu'un tirage fine art cela coûte un peu. C'est annoncé comme très résistant à la lumière, mais c'est physiquement fragile (si on compare au tirage argentique). J'ai repéré deux toutes petites écailles d'encre qui ont sauté. Moins d'un quart de tête d'épingle, mais dans une zone sombre proche du centre d'intérêt. Difficile de dire comment cela s'est passé. Une possibilité est que le papier de soie se soit un peu collé sur l'encre pas tout à fait assez sèche et que cela ait détaché ces écailles d'encre pendant le transport... Mais c'est peut-être tout à fait autre chose.



c'est plus clair en effet. 
Le contact que je t'ai filé a donné quelque chose, sinon, je le sonne en direct maintenant que j'ai les explications


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

collodion a dit:


> C'est la pétouille de merde, c'est tout. Tu crois qu'ils font quoi dans les boutiques...


Humour ?!...
Jugement à l'emporte pièce ?!...


----------



## collodion (7 Septembre 2010)

Aucun des deux. Les deux personnes se sont parlés en directes. Reste Zen.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

Je suis zen, rassure-toi... 
Ton post était donc "utile"...
Le "truc" de dire "calme-toi" ne fais qu'énerver l'interlocuteur, mais tu dois le savoir...


----------



## SirDeck (7 Septembre 2010)

J'ai ma réponse.

Pour le pinceau et la technique pour utiliser le pinceau (tout un art), c'est Jean Claude Ronceray qui fait référence (pour la repique sur argentique en général) : Pinceau dit "repique" (évidemment) en Marte Kolinsky ou Marte Rouge. Repique II aux éditions VM.

Pour l'encre, c'est Hervé Pain* qui a eu l'amabilité de me répondre rapidement : il utilise les encres de l'imprimante.

Je n'ai plus qu'à trouver de l'ultrakrome K3 en mini dosette :mouais:


Merci de votre aide.




* en fait je me souvenais avoir lu dans un RP, un Hors-série, que la repique sur impression fine art se faisait. J'ai retrouvé l'interview et c'était Hervé Pain chez Fotodart. Du coup, je l'ai contacté.


----------



## joanes (8 Septembre 2010)

et on pourrait voir une image de ce tirage?


----------



## SirDeck (8 Septembre 2010)

Dans quel but exactement ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Pour te la piquer et se faire des sioux ? 

Sinon, c'est pitet juste pour y voir plus clair et se rendre compte de l'étendu pétouillesque ?  
Non ? Oui ? Rien.


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Dans quel but exactement ?


Ben chais pas...
P'têt pour t'aider ?!...
Vu que tu en a demandé... de l'aide...



Khyu a dit:


> Pour te la piquer et se faire des sioux ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est pitet juste pour y voir plus clair et se rendre compte de l'étendu pétouillesque ?
> Non ? Oui ? Rien.


Voilà...


----------



## joanes (8 Septembre 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Dans quel but exactement ?






Khyu a dit:


> Pour te la piquer et se faire des sioux ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est pitet juste pour y voir plus clair et se rendre compte de l'étendu pétouillesque ?
> Non ? Oui ? Rien.




Voilà oui exactement, j'aurais aimé te voler ton oeuvre pour gagner une peu d'argent, je suis nécessiteux....  

Non, sérieux, c'était juste pour voir le type d'image que tu considère être susceptible d'être tirée sur du super papier. Et puis comme vous parlez de cette image depuis quelques posts et que je suis curieux, je demande. :love:


----------



## SirDeck (8 Septembre 2010)

joanes a dit:


> Non, sérieux, c'était juste pour voir le type d'image que tu considère être susceptible d'être tirée sur du super papier. Et puis comme vous parlez de cette image depuis quelques posts et que je suis curieux, je demande. :love:



Si tu as 20-30  fais-toi plaisir en A3.

je ne peux pas mettre la photo en question, c'est un portrait. Je ne publie pas sur un lieu public des portraits sans l'accord préalable de la personne si elle n'est pas Pro.

D'autres exemples :

Nature morte

Paysage
J'y ai découvert une tâche sur capteur. L'impression les fait ressortir.

Corps
Bien mieux en impression qu'à l'écran, surtout en mat.


----------



## joanes (8 Septembre 2010)

ok. Merci  Belle réalisation en effet.


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2010)

@ Thirum et Le Prof.

C'est une photo hdr que j'ai basculé dans silver effex.  J'aimais assez l'idée de fondre le pont minéral dans l'ensemble des camaïeux de gris de la nature du lieux (  ).

Plus sérieusement, comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo couleur, le pont est assez fondu dans son environnement et le n&b accentue peut-être un peu trop cela.





​


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas sur que HDR et Noir et blanc soit fondamentalement compatible ?

Le principe du HDR est d'avoir de l'information, de la couleur partout sur la photo, en allant chercher celle qui manque dans les prises de vues sur ou sous exposé. Si tu passes en N&B, tu as donc un gris plus ou moins homogène sur toute la photo.

En photo N&B classique, tout le but est justement de jouer sur le clair et l'obscur pour obtenir des contrastes, des zones brulées, des lignes noires, des zones blanches. Un petit essai sur une photo récente avec silver efect, réglage "ilford delta 3200". 




L'originale en couleur

Le N&B est mieux que la couleur, à mon gout d'ailleurs ! 

De plus ta photo est essentiellement composée de vert qui se transforme en gris "moyen" au passage en N&B. Rien de pire sur une photo N&B qu'un champ vert avec un beau ciel bleu sans nuage, ça donne un gris sur gris parfaitement fade !


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2010)

Là j'vais pleurer. 

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe, en même temps je ne pense pas que mon image soit complétement "fade", pas tranchée sur les contraste n&b, mais pas fade non plus.

Pour ce qui est du passage du hdr au n&b là je ne suis pas d'accord. Que penses tu de celle là?







ps : ne serai de retour que dimanche soir pour une éventuelle réponse ​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec Raf en ce qui concerne le HDR convertit en N&B. Si la scène s'y prête et que l'on règle correctement le microcontratse (entre autre) du HDR, on arrive a obtenir des noirs et des blancs quitte à utiliser les niveaux dans PS (ou autre) au momnent de la conversion.
L'image au dessus montre que c'est possible de même que celle-ci que j'avais faite il y'a qqs temps.
Le probleme avec la photo du pont c'est d'une part que les réglages HDR sont a mon avis mal utilisés même dans la version couleur et d'autre part que la scène ne se prête pas au HDR. Il ne faut pas oublier que HDR signifie High Dynamic Range et que cette technique n'est utile que pour les scènes présentant de très fortes différences entre les zones claires et les zones sombres. Hors ce n'est manifestement pas le cas ici où mis à part un ciel vide et délavé (que même l'HDR n'a pas pu rattraper), le reste devait se trouver dans une plage de luminosité relativement étroite de tons moyens. D'où un effet assez peu convaincant.


----------



## vleroy (17 Septembre 2010)

+1 

J'ajouterai que ce genre d'images fourmillant d'informations en termes de micro détails dans les tailles imposées sur un écran n'a pas de sens. Le HDR ne fait que renforcer les microcontrastes et donc l'inadéquation. Le n&b n'y est pour rien. Ce que dit jp d'ailleurs, car en couleur, ça ne fonctionne pas plus.

Un HDR justifié (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici) comme le rappelle jp par des différences de luminosité importante peut parfaitement trouver sa déclinaison n&b. Autre exemple.

Et puis si le sujet central est le pont, tant qu'à jouer avec du numérique, pourquoi ne pas le mettre en valeur avec des lumières ponctuelles? La retouche, c'est pas sale, ça se fait depuis que la photo existe


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2010)

Je vous ferais remarquer que vos deux photos ont des contrastes "surréalistes" ! Elles ne jouent pas sur l'ombre et la lumière, mais sur un "hyper-contraste" artificiel entre certaines zones de la photo. Un ciel noir et blanc en même temps ça n'existe pas !

La photo proposée par Joanes me parait plus proches de ce que pourrait être une utilisation juste du HDR et du N&B.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2010)

Ah mais on a jamais dit que l'HDR (et même la photo en général) devait être réaliste.
Juste que l'HDR devait être utilisé (si vraiment elle doit l'être) à bon escient.


Raf a dit:


> Un ciel noir et blanc en même temps ça n'existe pas !


Si: il suffit qu'une partie soit très lumineuse car proche du soleil commme c'est le cas dans le bas du ciel de ma géode et que le reste soit bien bleu. Il suffit alors d'appliquer un filtre rouge et hop tout ce qui est bleu devient noir. Qui plus est j'ai amplifié l'effet en ajoutant un fort vignéttage sur les bords


----------



## vleroy (17 Septembre 2010)

@Raf: non  jp a raison et on peut même aller plus loin

la preuve en argentique

Pas besoin de HDR et de bidouilles pour obtenir cet effet 

PS: encore une fois, HDR ou digital blending sert à uniformiser des histogrammes trop écartés, sinon cela ne sert à rien. si c'est pour obtenir un effet de piqué, il y a bien plus efficace que le HDR dont les interpolations et traitements logiciels peuvent endommager l'image.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2010)

Tiens j'ai un autre exemple d'assombrissement d'un ciel grace à un filtre rouge (et ce n'est pas de l'HDR)




Le Plongeoir II Colours version par jpmiss




Le Plongeoir II par jpmiss


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai ça qu'on peut faire apparaitre du noir et du blanc sur une photo noir & blanc ? C'est fou, j'en apprend tout les jours...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Je vous ferais remarquer que vos deux photos ont des contrastes "surréalistes" ! Elles ne jouent pas sur l'ombre et la lumière, mais sur un "hyper-contraste" artificiel entre certaines zones de la photo. Un ciel noir et blanc en même temps ça n'existe pas !



En photo, on est ptet pas obligé d'être réaliste. Non ? Si ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




Raf a dit:


> C'est vrai ça qu'on peut faire apparaitre du noir et du blanc sur une photo noir & blanc ? C'est fou, j'en apprend tout les jours...



Laisse béton. Tu t'es fait bâcher par deux faiseurs de cartes postales. 
C'est comme ça. C'est dur.

Tu veux un smarties ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2010)

joanes a dit:


> Là j'vais pleurer.



Meuh non 





​


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> En photo, on est ptet pas obligé d'être réaliste. Non ? Si ?



Y a non réaliste et pousse-bouton. Si le but c'est de jouer avec photoshop, je ne trouve pas ça intéressant.



Khyu a dit:


> Laisse béton. Tu t'es fait bâcher par deux faiseurs de cartes postales.
> C'est comme ça. C'est dur.
> 
> Tu veux un smarties ?



Oui, je veux bien.

Quand aux "faiseurs de cartes postales.", je pense que tu as trouvé le bon termes ! C'est pour ça que je n'achètes jamais de cartes postales.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)




----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2010)

Hello,

Vous auriez une idée de comment c'est fait ?







Cela sent de la fonction Statistique, mais c'est sans doute plus complexe.


----------



## g.robinson (22 Décembre 2010)

si je comprend bien c'est juste des superpositions de plusieurs couvertures non ?!


----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2010)

g.robinson a dit:


> si je comprends bien c'est juste des superpositions de plusieurs couvertures non ?!



C'est une fusion probablement avec un calcul statistique (Dans photoshop, Aide : Recherche : "statistique"), mais ce n'est pas si simple.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

A mon avis c'est pourtant bien un empilement tout con des couvertures sur un an. 
J'ai fait un essai vite fait avec des photos de baraque (ouais, j'ai surtout ça dans mon DD.  )

18 photos de différentes pièces, et photoshop>scripts>statistiques>empilement moyen.

ca donne ça :





C'est tout moisi bien sûr (c'est moi qui l'ai fait) mais il y a de ça. 
Maintenant, j'imagine faire la même chose avec des photos qui sont toutes à peu près composées de la même façon, ça doit avoir le même rendu que tes exemples.
Je soupçonne quand même les auteurs d'avoir doublé une des images, parfois on a vraiment l'impression qu'un des portraits sort carrément du lot.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A mon avis c'est pourtant bien un empilement tout con des couvertures sur un an.
> J'ai fait un essai vite fait avec des photos de baraque (ouais, j'ai surtout ça dans mon DD.  )
> 
> 18 photos de différentes pièces, et photoshop>scripts>statistiques>empilement moyen.
> ...



Quel talent Bobby.

Si.

Je suis admiratif.

Limite j'en reste pantois.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

Pov'con. 

Tiens, mauvaises langues :
Même manip, sur 8 couv de vogue trouvées sur le net :




Alors? 

Ca ressemble quand même.
Si ça se trouve le mode d'empilement n'est pas "moyenne" mais un autre truc. 
Simplement j'ai la flemme de chercher. 

(Et pour le "vogue" du haut qui est net sur les exemples mais par sur mon rendu, à mon avis l'explication est simple : j'ai pris des couv au hasard, donc pas la même année, pas le même pays. Le titre, sa taille, son emplacement, varient. Sur les couvertures d'un seul pays sur une même année, ça ne doit pas bouger d'un poil, donc le titre se retrouve nickel)


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pov'con.
> 
> Tiens, mauvaises langues :
> Même manip, sur 8 couv de vogue trouvées sur le net :
> ...



Alors là je dis oui.
MONSIEUR Bobby.
Quel talent.
Si.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pov'con.
> 
> Tiens, mauvaises langues :
> Même manip, sur 8 couv de vogue trouvées sur le net :
> ...




Oui, j'ai commencé par là et j'ai essayé tous les modes de statistiques. C'est Moyenne qui s'approche. Mais c'est forcément autre chose (je ne parle pas de l'alignement du titre). On n'obtient jamais ce contraste, ces aplats. Si on met les deux côte à côte : 









Maintenant elle (il me semble que c'est une femme) part peut-être bien de statistique avant de retravailler pour obtenir ce rendu qui fait penser à de la peinture à l'huile...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

Je pense avoir trouvé.
Elle retravaille avant et après.

Illustration :
Voici ce qui a été fait avec les couvertures US 2010 :
(je n'ai touché à rien, juste redimensionné pour que ce soit au même format que celles que je vais poster après)




Je me suis procuré les couvertures en question, et avec un empilement simple ça donne ça :




Effectivement c'est pas trop ça...

Par contre si je retravaille chaque image avant de les empiler (juste outil courbes, et je les contraste à bloc) ça donne ça :




On se rapproche...

Et si j'utilise l'outil courbes avant, que j'empile, que je remets un coup de courbes et un poil de contraste sur l'empilement obtenu, ça donne ça :






Si on compare avec la photo du site, à une chouille près (questions de réglages) on y est. 
(Comme les images que j'ai trouvées sur le net n'étaient pas toutes au même format, ni scannées pareil, ça fait moins clean que l'originale, mais à part ça, c'est ça non?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé.
> Elle retravaille avant et après.
> 
> Illustration :
> ...



Non mais alors là.
Ah mais si.
Ah mais si.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2010)

Tu le fais exprès ?!...


----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est très proche.
Moi qui voyais déjà des trucs plus sophistiqués.
tu n'es allé bidouiller que la courbe RVB et pas les couches une par une ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

Nan nan que la RVB.  

EDIT : mais j'imagine que l'auteure des images a du faire quelquechose de plus pointu. Moi j'ai retravaillé les courbes d'une image, et j'en ai fait un script, et hop > traitement par lots > tous les fichiers ouverts.

Elle s'est certainement emmerdée plus que ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan que la RVB.
> 
> EDIT : mais j'imagine que l'auteure des images a du faire quelquechose de plus pointu. Moi j'ai retravaillé les courbes d'une image, et j'en ai fait un script, et hop > traitement par lots > tous les fichiers ouverts.
> 
> Elle s'est certainement emmerdée plus que ça.


T'imagine le blé que t'aurais pu te faire en vendant ça à Vogue...
La vie est dégueulasse parfois, tiens...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'imagine le blé que t'aurais pu te faire en vendant ça à Vogue...
> La vie est dégueulasse parfois, tiens...


J'pense bien.

Justement je suis en train d'empiler les couvertures de paris match, là.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2010)

Et Tirhum fait pareil avec Le Réveil. 

Mon Dieu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2010)

Ça doit être fait à la main, avec de l'acétone


----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé.
> Elle retravaille avant et après.
> 
> Illustration :
> ...





C'est tout bon. A gauche un original de Shrubrub et à droite ma version.









J'ai ajouté un calque de réglage teinte/saturation et un de couleur.
Là où elle doit bien bosser, c'est sur l'alignement des titres.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2010)

SirDeck a dit:


> Là où elle doit bien bosser, c'est sur l'alignement des titres.


Ou alors elle a les photos originales sans les titres


----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2010)

Tu veux dire que c'est le pseudo de A. Leibowvitz ?

Nan, elle retouche pas elle même, elle a du petit personnel pour ça


----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2010)

Sans passer par les traitements par lot ni les fonctions statistiques, tu peux aussi empiler les images à la mano, et jouer calque par calque (en variant les modes de fusion) et y ajouter des masques de fusion pour enlever certaines parties. Sans reprendre l'exemple de vogue, regarde le travail de Laurent decquik (13 images du même lieu sur cet exemple), l'effet est globalement le même. Dans ce cas, aligner le titre est faisable, même si très manuel.


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2010)

Bah il se peut aussi que le graphiste, ayant accès aux originaux des couvertures, et ceux ci étant sans doute faites strictement de la même manière depuis un modèle (taille du document, nom du journal fixé sur un calque de 1er plan verrouillé), que les titres se trouvent forcément alignés au moment de l'assemblage...


----------



## SirDeck (24 Décembre 2010)

Il me semble que le travail de shrubrub trouve son intérêt dans le fait que certaines couvertures (typiquement Vogue) utilisent une structuration très répétitive y compris, et c'est là le grand intérêt, au niveau de la pose du modèle. Le rassemblement par pays montre que cela varie suivant l'origine. Par exemple sur 4 pays ci-dessous, on voit que la répétitivité est forte sur le 4e (Nippon)




Lorsqu'elle rassemble toutes les couvertures quel que soit le pays on obtient alors non seulement la structuration typique de la couverture, mais également la pose typique du mannequin (c'est étonnant): 

​

Pour faire ce travail, étant donné le nombre d'images à traiter, l'automatisation est indispensable. Mais cette année (on peut trouver ce travail sur les années précédentes) elle a fait un gros effort sur l'alignement des titres (à moins que ce soit CS5, je ne l'ai pas encore).


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2010)

Je vote pour JP.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2011)

Dites Messieurs, j'ai un petit soucis. Ce n'est pas vraiment de la "Cuisine" mais je sais que vous êtes tous dotés d'un sens pratique hors du commun, je m'en remets donc à vous 

Comment dévisser un filtre pola récalcitrant ?... J'ai essayé avec des gants latex, des gants de cuisine, une serviette humide... Rien... Il ne veut pas bouger d'un millimètre ce saligaud.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée brillante ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites Messieurs, j'ai un petit soucis. Ce n'est pas vraiment de la "Cuisine" mais je sais que vous êtes tous dotés d'un sens pratique hors du commun, je m'en remets donc à vous
> 
> Comment dévisser un filtre pola récalcitrant ?... J'ai essayé avec des gants latex, des gants de cuisine, une serviette humide... Rien... Il ne veut pas bouger d'un millimètre ce saligaud.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée brillante ?



Peut-être une idée... chauffante !

Chauffer le filtre avec un sèche-cheveux afin de le dilater: cela devrait faire l'affaire sans endommager l'ustensile le filtre!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites Messieurs, j'ai un petit soucis. Ce n'est pas vraiment de la "Cuisine" mais je sais que vous êtes tous dotés d'un sens pratique hors du commun, je m'en remets donc à vous
> 
> Comment dévisser un filtre pola récalcitrant ?... J'ai essayé avec des gants latex, des gants de cuisine, une serviette humide... Rien... Il ne veut pas bouger d'un millimètre ce saligaud.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée brillante ?



Un mec ?


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Peut-être une idée... chauffante !
> 
> Chauffer le filtre avec un sèche-cheveux afin de le dilater: cela devrait faire l'affaire sans endommager l'ustensile le filtre!



Si ça se dilate, ça prendra plus de place donc ça sera plus difficile à dévisser, non?....



Khyu a dit:


> Un mec ?



Je comptais sur toi


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Si ça se dilate, ça prendra plus de place donc ça sera plus difficile à dévisser, non?....



c'est le filtre qui va se dilater, pas l'objectif ! 

sinon trouver le moyen de refroidir le filtre (glace) en chauffant l'objectif !


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> c'est le filtre qui va se dilater, pas l'objectif !



Justement... Il va se dilater ds le pas de vis de l'objectif...



TimeCapsule a dit:


> sinon trouver le moyen de refroidir le filtre (glace) en chauffant l'objectif !



Je crois que je vais attendre khyu...


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que je vais attendre khyu...



c'est un mec ?


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Février 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> c'est le filtre qui va se dilater, pas l'objectif !
> 
> sinon trouver le moyen de refroidir le filtre (glace) en chauffant l'objectif !



Tes notions de thermodynamiques me semblent vraiment approximatives.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2011)

Comme il semble que cette question soit un tant soi peu sexiste dans la façon d'être posée (il est d'entrer suggérer qu'aucune personne du sexe ne serait en mesure de résoudre le problème), voici donc une réponse dans ce sens :

Afin de dévisser un filtre, il est nécessaire de le tourner dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre lorsque le devant du filtre est face à soi. Surtout ne pas tourner dans l'autre sens car cela aurait pour effet de visser le filtre ! Or si le filtre est déjà vissé, cela aurait pour effet de le visser encore plus ! Cela pourrait par la suite rendre difficile le retrait du filtre, ce dernier pouvant se trouver bloqué. Donc, bien tourner dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre. Si un doute quant au sens de déplacement des aiguilles d'une montre existe, ne pas se lancer au hasard. Il est préférable de se procurer une montre afin d'observer le mouvement des aiguilles. Si la montre n'a pas de trotteuse indiquant les secondes, observer la grande aiguille pendant quelques minutes afin de bien visualiser le sens du déplacement (évidemment la montre ne doit en aucun cas être numérique, mais bien analogique en cela qu'elle comporte des aiguilles, aiguilles qui peuvent être digitales, cela importe peu). S'il est impossible de trouver une montre présentant des aiguilles, on pourra toujours se tourner vers un robinet. En effet pour ouvrir un robinet, il est nécessaire de le tourner dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre. On veillera cependant à ne pas utiliser un robinet mitigeur pour faire cette expérience.
Enfin, dans le cas où le filtre ne bouge pas d'un poil, il est important de s'assurer qu'il y a bien un filtre vissé à l'objectif.


----------



## Raf (27 Février 2011)

Tu oublies de préciser qu'un filtre polarisant est constitué de deux parties. La partie frontale qui supporte le filtre et qui tourne, sans fin, indépendamment du support qui lui est vissé sur l'objectif. Et c'est bien le support qu'il faut chercher dévisser !


----------



## fanou (27 Février 2011)

j'ai déjà eu ce problème...j'en ai parlé dans ce fil.
La solution a été de remettre l'objectif au soleil, après dilatation le filtre est sorti tout seul.
Depuis je retire toujours mes filtres après une longue exposition au soleil ou a la chaleur (avant que cela refroidisse et que ça ne se soude...)


----------



## vleroy (28 Février 2011)

D'un autre côté, t'es sûre que c'est étanche, plus de poussière à l'intérieur


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2011)

Tu le casses...


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2011)

Je vous remercie pour ces conseils appropriés! Je note que pour une fois, ma nationalité helvète m'a été d'un grand secours : j'ai trouvé sans peine une montre ayant des aiguilles qui tournent dans le bon sens.
Pour le reste, j'ai mis une jupe, un joli décolleté et me suis rendue dans un magasin de photo afin de trouver la main sure d'un professionnel mâle. Ce n'était qu'une question de force m'a-t-il dit. Je vais donc de ce pas m'inscrire à un fitness pour ne plus rencontrer ce genre de mésaventure.
:style:​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2011)

bien, pense à lubrifier un peu à l'avenir...


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2011)

On a beaucoup parlé de cuisine en cuisine. La photographie est une cuisine. Cela commence en choisissant un point de vue plutôt qu'un autre et cela finit par le choix du papier voir de la finition (Cadre, Caisse américaine, Dibon&#8230. Contrairement à ce que pense beaucoup de monde, la photographie n'a pas changé au fond. C'est juste certaines étapes qui ont évolué. Parmi elles le tirage, une étape essentielle, l'interprétation de l'image disait Adams. Comme avant, on peut choisir de laisser la machine tirer pour soi, le laboratoire industriel tout automatisé hier, le boîtier numérique aujourd'hui&#8201;; on peut choisir de faire appel à un professionnel, hier comme aujourd'hui et on peut tirer soi-même, hier dans la chambre noire et les vapeurs chimiques, aujourd'hui devant l'écran.
On a beaucoup parlé ici de ce travail informatique essentiel en omettant toutefois son aboutissement&#8201;: le passage du numérique, du virtuel au tangible, au matériel, au papier par exemple. Car si hier le tirage, le montage, la retouche se faisaient sur le support final (le papier photo), aujourd'hui tout ce travail est réalisé sans support physique.

Ceux qui me connaissent un peu savent que je vais souvent regarder le travail des photographes exposés. Je n'ai pas caché le fait que j'appréciais particulièrement le rendu des tirages jet d'encre qui sont arrivés à maturité il y a un certain nombre d'années déjà. L'entrée de cette forme de reproduction dans les grandes expositions, comme à la BNF, m'a ravi.

Depuis 2 ans, je cherche une solution pour faire venir au monde tangible certaines photographies avec un niveau "exposition".

Je vous propose de partager cette expérience&#8230;


----------



## collodion (6 Mars 2011)

Tu veux monter une expo ?Il faut un thème.


----------



## Raf (7 Mars 2011)

@ collodion "La parole de Maitre Sirdeck, avec patience et angoisse, tu attendras, parce que morfler tu vas !" ;-)

Remonte un peu dans le passé de ce sujet, tu verras les réponses ou les exposés de Sirdeck.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2011)

Déjà, là, certains se disent&#8201;: "Pourquoi ne pas acheter une bonne imprimante, pourquoi pas une imprimante éligible Digigraphie". C'est une solution que je n'ai jamais envisagée pour les raisons suivantes&#8201;: Chez moi, c'est petit et une imprimante A3, c'est gros&#8201;; J'ai des besoins très modestes en terme d'unité à imprimer et j'imagine déjà les buses bouchées après un intervalle trop important entre deux utilisations.

Je souhaitais imprimer moi-même afin de maîtriser l'image de la prise de vue jusqu'à l'impression. Après l'étude de mon maître en tirage, Bruce Fraser, je me pensais suffisamment avancé dans le domaine de la calibration et de l'accentuation pour me lancer. Je me suis dit que je ne devais pas être le seul à vouloir imprimer sans acquérir une imprimante et que quelqu'un avait sans doute eu la bonne idée de louer de belles imprimantes. Après quelques recherches, je découvre Selfcolor, "le premier laboratoire photo en libre-service".

L'heure de location est à 14*&#8364; (il s'agit d'une Epson 4000) et 5*&#8364; le millilitre d'encre si on apporte le papier (ils en vendent à bon prix) ou 60*&#8364; le mètre de papier Fine Art.

Je réserve donc ma place et, en discutant au téléphone, le "tireur" (c'est un laboratoire pro qui propose une partie de son matériel en libre-service) me conseille le PhotoRag 308 de Hahnemühle afin de répondre à ma demande d'un papier mat proposant une belle "main". Je prépare alors quelques images très différentes afin d'apprendre. Le gars qui m&#8217;accueille est plutôt bourru. Le papier n'est pas en place, c'est quoi ce merdier, etc. N'empêche qu'il me met le pied à l'étriller. Il me décrit pas à pas tout le mode opératoire d'impression. Il me donne même des "trucs" d'imprimeur. Par exemple, commencer par une petite bande d'épreuve sur la diagonale de la photo en ciblant les teintes les plus difficiles (les pourpres par exemple) afin d'économiser le papier.
Je suis presque ému de voir la première image sortir. Je l'ausculte précisément sous la lampe lumière du jour disponible à proximité pendant que la deuxième photo sort. Le rendu est bien celui que l'on trouve dans les expositions. D'ailleurs, le "tireur" est en train de sortir sur un traceur gigantesque de magnifiques noirs et blanc pour une exposition. Lors de mes auscultations, je remarque trois tirages qui présentent des petites imperfections. Lorsque mon hôte passe pour voir si tout va bien, je lui montre les tirages. Le premier est une image en basse lumière avec un fond noir intense. Les aplats noir mat sont magnifiques, mais on note deux petits traits légers&#8230; Ce sont les empruntes des molettes d'entraînement du papier. Cela se voit effectivement toujours un peu sur les aplats noirs important. C'est un défaut de ces imprimantes. On ne retrouve pas cela sur les traceurs de grande taille car il n'y a pas ces molettes, le papier étant tiré par son propre poids. Le deuxième est tout l'opposé, une photo dans les hautes lumières. Je remarque un point vert dans le corsage du portrait. La photo ne comportant pas de vert ou même de bleu, ce défaut est facile à retrouver. Le gars va jeter un &#339;il sur le fichier numérique et rien n'y apparaît. Il va chercher une loupe et finit par partir avec le tirage pour le montrer au patron. C'est une imperfection du papier. Cela n'arrive que très rarement sur du Hahnemühle et cela se voit rarement car l'encre couvre bien ce genre d'imperfection. Mais là, c'est sur du blanc, donc pas d'encre. C'est leur papier, ils prennent donc le défaut à leur charge et je peux refaire le tirage. Enfin, le dernier défaut, je ne lui montre pas car c'est une erreur de ma part et que je suis bien trop fière&#8201; Il s'agit d'une poussière sur le capteur. Cela m'aura appris une chose&#8201;: l'impression révèle des détails presque invisibles à l'écran. Mais une fois dessus, c'est bien visible à l'écran.
Je suis très content de cette première expérience et je me vois déjà acheter mon papier pour encore réduire le coût. Mais après réflexion, je me rends compte que, comme tout était plutôt bien préparé (merci Bruce), j'ai surtout passé mon temps à regarder les tirages s'imprimer. Si j'ajoute à cela le transport, ce n'est finalement pas très intéressant, si ce n'est la première fois pour apprendre des professionnels qui font vivre le lieu. Je me souviens alors que lors de ma recherche, j'étais tombé sur un photographe qui proposait de réaliser des impressions Fine Art. Ce photographe à une réputation dans le domaine de la calibration&#8201;: Christophe Métairie&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (7 Mars 2011)

Intéressant retour  Mais au final, il t'en a coûté combien (hors transport) pour les deux A3?


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu veux monter une expo ?Il faut un thème.


Non, c'est juste pour le plaisir, le mien et celui des personnes a qui j'offre des tirages. Un beau tirage va rarement sur des murs (surtout les miens :rateau mais composent de beaux portefolios.



Raf a dit:


> @ collodion "La parole de Maitre Sirdeck, avec patience et angoisse, tu attendras, parce que morfler tu vas !" ;-)
> 
> Remonte un peu dans le passé de ce sujet, tu verras les réponses ou les exposés de Sirdeck.



Mon objet n'est pas de donner de leçon, les maîtres (les vrais :love, sont là pour ça. Je propose juste de partager mon expérience. 



vleroy a dit:


> Intéressant retour  Mais au final, il t'en a coûté combien (hors transport) pour les deux A3?


C'était il y a près de deux ans et j'ai payé cash. De mémoire, cela m'est revenu autour de 20 le A3 (j'avais bien 6 images à imprimer). Mais j'ai indiqué les tarifs actuels : L'heure de location est à 14 (il s'agit d'une Epson 4000) et 5 le millilitre d'encre si on apporte le papier (ils en vendent à bon prix) ou 60 le mètre de papier Fine Art.
Sur la 4000, le rouleau fait 43 cm de large maximum. Je te laisse faire le calcul (sans oublier de mettre le forfait heure).


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2011)

Christophe Métairie propose des tirages "artisanaux" sur une petite gamme de papier dont certains sont de très grande qualité. Il utilise actuellement une EPSON 7900 et encres Ultrachrome HDR.

Le A3 sur des papiers de haut vol est à 22,27.

Dans les premiers échanges pour recueillir les instructions en vue de préparer les fichiers, Christophe Métairie m'indique que l'accentuation finale est prise en charge par le système d'impression (au niveau du RIP). Au début, je suis un peu frustré par cette petite perte de contrôle. Mais ceux qui ont lu Fraser savent que l'accentuation finale dépend uniquement du dispositif de sortie (ici, l'imprimante), aucunement du dispositif d'acquisition (ici, l'appareil photo) et que l'accentuation suivant le contenu, que l'on qualifie de créative, ne se fait pas à ce niveau. Donc si notre "artisan" maîtrise bien son système d'impression, cela devrait être parfait.
Par ailleurs, il me confirme qu'il ne propose pas de Papiers Mat. Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi, mais j'imagine que c'est parce que le mat est bien inférieur au brillant pour ce qui est de l'étendue des couleurs. Comme il est spécialiste de la couleur Mais moi, j'aime bien le mat. Comme il semble très bien connaître ses papiers, je m'en remets à lui pour le choix du papier le mieux adapté aux photos que je lui transmettrais. Les deux photos que je souhaite imprimer sont des portraits très différents. L'un est dans les tons sombres avec un fond dense et un plan de netteté important alors que l'autre est dans les tons clairs avec un fond très lumineux et une profondeur de champs très courte, seul un il étant parfaitement net.
Je reçois les tirages dans un paquet bien préparé. C'est splendide. Le papier Tecco qu'il a choisi rend très bien et l'accentuation finale me semble très équilibrée. Cependant, quelques poussières blanches attirent mon attention sur le portrait sombre. Elles ne partent pas à la soufflette. Je prends la loupe. Ce sont des petites écailles d'encre qui ont sauté. Du coup, je passe les tirages totalement à la loupe et j'en découvre également 2 sur le tirage clair. Sur ce dernier, cela ne se voit pas à l'il si on ne sait pas exactement où regarder.
Je fais part de mon problème à Christophe Métairie qui me fait vérifier l'emballage. Il est en bon état. Il me fait vérifier le papier soie pour voir si je ne trouve pas de l'encre collée aux endroits qui correspondent à ceux qui présentent les défauts sur les photos. Je ne trouve rien, même à la loupe. Je suis un peu déçu.
Je me souviens alors avoir lu que des imperfections de ce type étaient possibles, surtout sur de très grands tirages jet d'encre, et que dans ce cas, le tireur appliquait une repique. J'avais abordé le problème ici même.
Je découvre alors l'art de la repique en lisant la référence du domaine, Jean Claude Ronceray. Je constate en boutique que l'on trouve toujours des pinceaux à repiquer. J'apprends comment le tenir, comment appliquer, etc. Mais qu'elle encre utiliser ? Je retrouve finalement l'article qui évoquait la repique sur du jet d'encre et le nom de celui qui la pratiquait. Je le contacte. Hervé Pain de chez Fotodart me répond rapidement qu'il utilise l'encre de l'imprimante. Bah oui, c'est évident. Me voilà bien.
Dans mon souvenir, c'est Christophe Métairie qui m'a indiqué qu'il existait des feutres à encres pigmentaires. J'ai trouvé les feutres Pitt de Faber-Castell. La gamme est grande. Finalement je suis rentré avec un petit ensemble de 6 gris. Après tout, les pétouilles font moins d'un quart de tête d'épingle. Je vérifie comment cela réagit dans la marge d'un tirage. Cela semble bien. Je prends une teinte plus clair que ce qui semblerait bien pour suivre les instructions de Ronceray. Je teste sur la marge. Je me lance. La pointe pinceau du feutre est bien faite et très précise. Quelques touches sont nécessaires. Finalement la teinte est suffisante. Il suffit que je tourne la tête pour ne plus retrouver l'endroit de la pétouille. Je finis par le retrouver à la loupe. Une bonne repique, c'est lorsque l'on ne peut pas voir qu'il y a eu repique nous dis Jean Claude Ronceray. Me voilà tout content de moi. Mais honnêtement, la repique sur jet d'encre, c'est beaucoup plus simple que sur papier argentique.

Finalement, j'avais envie de papier Mat. C'est comme ça que j'ai découvert Monochrome Studio qui propose du Photo Rag 308


----------



## SirDeck (8 Mars 2011)

Comme son nom l'indique, Monochrome Studio est spécialisé dans le Noir et Blanc. Mais il y a de la couleur aussi. L'imprimante est une Epson 4900 et encre Ultrachrome HDR.

Le A3 (30X45) sur PhotoRag 308 ou 310 de Hahnemühle est à 30 .

Tant qu'à tester différents labos, autant comparer. Du coup, je fais imprimer les deux photos que j'avais fait imprimer par Christophe Métairie. A nouveau j'entame un petit échange pour préparer les fichiers. Je questionne sur le passage dans le profil Adobe RGB98 plutôt que celui de l'imprimante pour le Photo Rag retenu. Je pinaille là car les couleurs qui sont contenues dans le profil imprimante-papier mais qu'on ne retrouve pas dans l'Adobe RGB concernent des teintes qui ne se trouvent pas dans les photos à imprimer. Mais je fais un test, donc j'essaye de voir à chaque fois quels sont les éléments qui s'écartent de ce que m'a enseigné Bruce Fraser. Mais là, de toute façon, c'est Adobe RGB dans le flux de production et pis c'est tout !
Pour l'accentuation, il s'en charge lui-même : "_il y a un RIP mais je gère l'accentuation à la main (normale en tant que véritable chromiste) ce qui est meilleur. Vous pouvez cependant la gérer déjà un peu pour éviter d'avoir un fichier trop mou_". On verra bien.
Là encore, les tirages qui arrivent sont splendides. Mais finalement je préfère le Baryta au Mat maintenant. Christophe Métairie semble m'avoir convaincu. En ce qui concerne l'accentuation, je la trouve trop forte. Attention là ! C'est subtil et c'est une affaire de goût. Je préfère l'accentuation au RIP de Christophe Métairie. Cela n'est pas vraiment étonnant car il s'agit chez Christophe d'une accentuation finale au sens de Fraser, une accentuation qui dépend du système d'impression. Comme je me suis chargé de l'accentuation dite créative, et que j'ai choisi celle qui me semblait la meilleure, il est normal que je préfère l'accentuation qui s'approche plus de mon choix. Comme le suggérait dans son message Pascal de Monochrome Studio, l'accentuation semble réalisée de manière artisanale. Cela ne convient pas à mon besoin mais sera au contraire bien adapté à ceux et celle qui ne maîtrise pas l'accentuation.

Et puis un jour Picto à ouvert un service de commande en ligne


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2011)

Pinaise, ce sujet me fait penser au rapports des congrès du parti sous le régime soviétique


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mars 2011)

Picto est un très gros laboratoire Pro. Du coup, le choix est considérable :

papier photo argentique couleur (RC brillant ou satiné) et véritable papier argentique N&B (RC ou baryté)
jet d&#8217;encre pigmentaire sur supports RC, Fine Art et supports spéciaux (choix possible entre encres pigmentaires HP Vivera ou Epson K3+)
jet d&#8217;encre piezography au charbon sur supports Fine Art
jet d&#8217;encre Latex écologique pour impression qualité photographique sur supports très grands formats intérieur ou extérieur
jet d&#8217;encre UV pour impression qualité photographique sur supports souples ou rigides intérieurs ou extérieur

Il propose toutes le finitions classiques :
collage sur dibon, alu, pvc, etc. ; adhésivage ; cadre ; châssis ; vernis ; plexicollage ; etc.

Les prix sont durs pour la concurrence. Quelques exemples :
A3+ Jet d'encre sur papier RC (290 gr) : 7, 76 &#8364;
A3+ Jet d'encre sur papier de haut vol (ex. Baryta 315 gr) : 13,44 &#8364;
A3+ Lambda sur Kodak Endura Mettalic VC : 4,48 &#8364;
A3+ Lambda sur Papier N&B baryté Ilford/Harman : 11,64 &#8364;​
Vous vous doutez qu'avec ces tarifs vous n'avez pas affaire à des artisans, mais directement aux machines. L'aide en ligne est très complète. Je crois bien qu'il y a tout. Il faut juste trouver . Si vraiment vous ne trouvez pas, vous pouvez poser des questions par Mail.
En gros, je me retrouve comme devant l'imprimante chez Selfcolor (voir plus haut).
Chaque couple machine/papier à un profil colorimétrique à télécharger. Ces Profils sont très bons et permettent un épreuvage logiciel (SoftProofing) plutôt fin. Vu les tarifs et que la prestation correspondait à ce que je cherchais, je me suis fait plaisir et j'ai testé la même photo (l'une de celles déjà imprimée dans les deux "Labo" précédents) en Lambda sur Ilford HR , Lambda sur Kodak Mettalic ; Epson Hahnemühle Photo Rag Baryta 315gr (verni par défaut). Ci-dessous, une vue des fichiers préparés et donc avec les 3 profils différents. On voit tout de suite que le Baryté est plus dense et que le Lambda Mettalic perd des détails dans les hautes lumières.




En ce qui concerne l'accentuation finale, c'est au client de s'en charger. Cela me va très bien.

Je reçois les tirages et là encore c'est très bien. Je voulais tester le Lambda. C'est très beau, mais je préfère le jet d'encre.
Je compare l'impression sur Hahnemühle à celles de Christophe Métairie et de Pascal Monochrome. Autant je trouvais l'accentuation de Monochrome trop forte, autant je trouve la mienne trop faible. Celle de Christophe Métairie me semble meilleure. Comme on peut le voir sur l'illustration précédente, la photo est délicate à accentuer pour l'impression : Une tout petite partie est nette (l'&#339;il droit) et le reste est plus ou moins flou. L'accentuation finale concerne toute l'image. Elle doit reproduire sur le papier l'accentuation créative. Trop forte, elle fait monter des détails qui devraient être flous. Mais trop faible elle ne permet pas de faire ressortir précisément les détails nets.

Pour le reste, je n'ai rien à dire.
Afin de caler correctement l'accentuation finale, je choisis de faire un tirage d'épreuve en prenant deux photos très différentes et en faisant varier l'accentuation finale sur 4 pas (je fais varier l'opacité du calque d'accentuation de 50 à 80%). Je fais imprimer sur deux papiers différents pour voir si cela bouge suivant le papier.
Une fois les impressions arrivées, je compare les différentes accentuations et c'est la troisième qui me semble le plus proche de ce que je cherchais et cela sur les deux impressions.




J'ai également testé la finition avec un collage sur Dibon d'une impression sur Baryta pour offrir une Photo 6X6 de 1967 retrouvée dans des cartons et scannée chez Selfcolor et leur merveilleux Imacon (mais c'est une autre histoire, je vais encore me faire traiter de Bolchevique ) Cette photo, que j'ai mis pas mal de temps à restaurer, est bien mise en valeur.

Pour conclure&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mars 2011)

Comme je l'ai indiqué, tous les tirages obtenus sont de très grande qualité. Même si les deux meilleures imprimantes sont proposées par Christophe Métairie et Pascal Monochrome, l'ensemble des résultats est excellent et pour visualiser les différences liées au matériel il faudrait probablement des images difficiles et un il très exercé. Ce qui importe donc ici, c'est l'adéquation à votre besoin (ex. Vous voulez gérer l'imprimante vous-même ou alors vous n'y connaissez rien en accentuation, etc.). 

La simplification de la chaîne des couleurs permet à tout le monde d'imprimer quelque chose qui ressemble à ce qu'il y avait sur l'écran pourvu que ce dernier soit calibré, un processus qui est devenu à la portée de tous.

Par contre, en ce qui concerne l'accentuation, cela n'est pas encore totalement évident. Ceux qui travaillent sur du Raw savent qu'il est nécessaire d'appliquer une accentuation de base pour compenser l'effet du filtre passe bas de l'appareil (ce qui est fait par défaut dans les logiciels). Les autres ont directement une image accentuée par le boîtier (jpg). Le dispositif d'impression nécessite une accentuation spécifique qui est indispensable pour ne pas obtenir un résultat très mou. Si vous n'y connaissez rien et que vous souhaitez obtenir de beaux résultats, appuyez-vous sur le minimum que vous proposeront Christophe Métairie et Pascal Monochrome. 

Dans le cas de SelfColor ou de PictoOnline, c'est à vous de prendre en charge l'accentuation finale. J'utilise celle qui me semble la meilleure actuellement pour obtenir un résultat sur mesure, celle de Bruce Fraser (que j'ai légèrement modifié après un échange avec Volker Gilbert). Mais des solutions élémentaires apparaissent dans des logiciels comme Lightroom que l'on prendra soin d'activer (Netteté de sortie lors de l'export que je n'ai pas testé). Ceux qui veulent quelque chose de plus performant (et qui ont quelques piécettes) pourront se tourner vers des logiciels spécialisés comme Sharpener Pro de Nik software (c'est ce qu'utilise Volker).

Je conseille à tous ceux qui n'ont jamais fait une impression jet d'encre Fine Art (niveau Digigraphie) de se laisser tenter pour expérimenter cette tout autre dimension de l'image, de vos images...


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2011)

Dites les pro des logiciels, auriez-vous une petite idée pour ma question :
Sous PS, je jetais toujours un oeil à l'histogramme. Si nécessaire, je "serrais" les curseurs. Là, j'ai passé sous LightRoom et je ne trouve pas d'équivalent. Les tuto que j'ai trouvé me disent que pour bouger l'histogramme, il faut régler l'expo, la lumière d'appoint etc... mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux. J'aimerais intervenir directement sur l'histogramme, possible ou pas ?...

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? 

_Je sais pas si c'est très clair tout ça_ :mouais:


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Sous LR, je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de régler directement l'histogramme. 
Tu le vois en haut à droite dans développement mais pour le bouger, d'après moi, faut augmenter les noirs, expo, und so weiter ...


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites les pro des logiciels, auriez-vous une petite idée pour ma question :
> Sous PS, je jetais toujours un oeil à l'histogramme. Si nécessaire, je "serrais" les curseurs. Là, j'ai passé sous LightRoom et je ne trouve pas d'équivalent. Les tuto que j'ai trouvé me disent que pour bouger l'histogramme, il faut régler l'expo, la lumière d'appoint etc... mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux. J'aimerais intervenir directement sur l'histogramme, possible ou pas ?...
> 
> Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?
> ...




si, c'est tout à fait possible mais moins immédiat et souple que sur Photoshop. Panneau développement, tu passes ta souris sur ton histogramme sans cliquer, une zone se met en surbrillance (en fait, ton histogramme est divisée en 4 sections et chacune d'entre elle renvoie à un réglage en dessous), tu cliques en maintenant et allant vers la droite ou la gauche.
C'est ni plus ni moins une autre visualisation des commandes qui sont en dessous de ton histogramme. J'ai fait une capture vidéo mais ça merdouille au début :love:


[YOUTUBE]01bu4gEORyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2011)

yvos a dit:


> C'est ni plus ni moins une autre visualisation des commandes qui sont en dessous de ton histogramme.



Ouaip j'avais vu ça  Merci

Effectivement, c'est moins souple que PS... Une habitude à prendre je suppose. Disons que je préférais la façon dont s'est présenté sur PS, sans toucher l'exposition.. Enfin, je m'y ferai! 




yvos a dit:


> J'ai fait une capture vidéo mais ça merdouille au début :love:



C'est l'intention qui compte  mais merci quand même


----------



## SirDeck (8 Mai 2011)

On disait ici, il y a déjà un certain temps, que le RAW avait de nombreux avantage dont celui de pouvoir profiter des avancées logicielles concernant son "développement". J'entends par là qu'une vielle photo peut être développée avec les technologies d'aujourd'hui et profiter des avancées régulières dans le domaine. C'était déjà le cas avec l'argentique. Par exemple, une des photos les plus connues de Willy Ronis a été tirée pour la première fois des dizaines d'années après qu'elle ait été prise, la technique d'alors ne permettant pas de récupérer la sous-exposition de cette image.

J'ai à nouveau développer une vieille image prise avec mon 350D il y a un certain temps. Il s'agissait d'une image difficile : prise à main levée en vitesse lente, elle est un peu floue, le personnage bouge, la sensibilité est montée à 200 ce qui amenait déjà du bruit sur le 350D. Je l'avais développé à l'époque avec Adobe Camera Raw. Là, j'ai utilisé Lightroom 3 et son nouveau moteur.

Voici 2 crop à 100%
le vieux tirage : 






le nouveau : 





Non seulement le rendu est bien meilleur, mais le traitement du bruit et de l'accentuation est incomparable.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2011)

Très bon fil en effet tirhum 
Alors...




Ce que JP oublie de te dire, c'est que : 
La résolution, si la cible c'est l'écran, tu t'en fous. Que tu  mettes 50, 72 ou 300 cela s'affichera pareil à l'écran. C'est pour le Print que ça change : Si tu mets 50 points dans un pouce tu verras des gros points à l'&#339;il nu sur le papier. Si tu en mets 300 par pouce, il te faudra une grosse grosse loupe pour commencer à les voir.

L'espace colorimétrique pour l'écran peut être réduit à SRVB.
La qualité du jpeg peut être réduite entre 70 et 80 suivant le contenu.
La netteté si elle est trop prononcée va réduire la compression et donc faire monter le poids de l'image.

Il faut bien comprendre que le contenu de l'image à un impact direct sur la compression. Une photo floue avec des aplats de teintes va peser rien du tout alors qu'une image qui fourmille de détails biens nets va peser des tonnes et il sera préférable de réduire sa dimension pour obtenir le poids limite sans la détériorer avec une trop grosse compression. Une qualité à 50, Jp exagère


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> Une qualité à 50, Jp exagère


Sur le fil des "plus belles photos" je balance parfois du 45 sans de trop gros dommages collatéraux, le "grain" de compression est visible en bordures de larges zones, si tu n'as que des petites zones transitoires c'est moins visible.

Ensuite le regard que l'on porte à une image est différent selon chacun, donc ce n'est pas visible pour certains.

Je suis plutôt très porté à la netteté, un vieux réflexe venu du traitement pour l'Offset où l'on balance la sauce si l'on veut y voir quelque chose une fois imprimé (c'est un peu mieux en CTP c'est vrai), micro, macro-contraste et passe-haut sont à choisir en fonction du média final.


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2011)

J'ai du mal à descendre en dessous de 70, le flou du jpeg me dérange. D'autant que les photos qui pèsent et nécessiteraient une plus grosse compression sont justement celles qui croustillent et qui tolèrent mal une compression trop forte qui ferait tomber le piqué. Je préfère réduire la dimension.

En ce qui concerne l'accentuation, mon maître Fraser te dirait que la meilleure accentuation se fait en trois phases : 1 suivant la source (ex. un APSC 12mpx)&#8201;; 2 accentuation suivant le contenu ou accentuation créative (on n'accentuera pas de la même manière un portrait et un paysage et on ne se privera pas de faire de l'accentuation sélective)&#8201;; 3 suivant la sortie. L'accentuation pour la sortie dépend de la sortie . Un écran c'est un écran et l'accentuation est toujours la même (pour une taille donnée). Accentuée pour le print, une image est dégueulasse en 100% à l'écran :mouais: sinon, elle sera mole une fois sur le papier.

Mais tu sais cela car les photos que tu postes ici sont bien équilibrées pour l'écran. Tu aimes bien les photos bien piquées alors que la mode est au flou, voilà tout. Ce type d'accentuation correspond bien aux sujets que tu prends : nets et pleins de détails. Mais si je puis me permettre, une accentuation sélective pourrait être faite pour les zones qui devraient rester vaporeuses : le ciel. 
Le léger bruit de capteur est discret en 800 pixels (et pourrait être nul) mais il devient plus présent en grand (panoramas). Bien sûr on peut aimer le "grain" que cela produit. Cependant, et c'est une histoire de goût, un tel grain devrait alors se trouver dans le reste de l'image. En proposant une image très nette, comme tu le fais, sur un ciel pure et lisse accentue encore piqué de la partie nette.

Fraser était expert conseil pour Adobe pendant très longtemps et il n'est pas étonnant de voir cette technique pointer son nez sur Lightroom : 
1 l'accentuation par défaut correspond à l'accentuation pour la source. Elle dépend donc du boîtier.
2 il est devenu possible d'intervenir sur l'accentuation suivant son contenu, en appliquant un masque "automatique" que l'on peut facilement gérer (ce que faisait Fraser sur photoshop), en ajoutant un masque à la brosse pour un deuxième niveau d'accentuation (ce qu'il faisait également sur photoshop).
3 La dernière version propose une accentuation pour la sortie lors de l'export en proposant différents types de sorties dont l'écran.

Ce qui était réservé aux lecteurs de Fraser devient accessible à tous


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2011)

ou complément. Ma première remarque ne concerne que les nikonistes, la deuxième porte sur une réflexion plus globale que propose indirectement ton post.

1/ Le développement des Raws via Camera Raw a effectivement profondément évolué. Mais pour les nikonistes, le développement d'un RAW dans le logiciel maison de Nikon reste très très au dessus de ce que peut faire Camera Raw et notamment dans le traitement du bruit (iso et couleur) et de restitution du piqué. Un photographe pro qui devait constater mon propos par l'exemple me faisait néanmoins remarquer à juste titre dans son cas que le workflow est plus facile dans Lightroom que Capture (bien que le traitement par lot existe également). 
2/ L'amélioration logicielle dont tu parles est également à mettre en perspective avec l'évolution également logicielle des boîtiers actuels. Le Raw est souvent considéré à tort comme un brut. Entre l'information réellement brute du capteur et son encodage en RAW, le boitier interprète et applique des filtres. Et c'est dans le domaine du bruit numérique que cette étape a le plus évolué (toute marque confondue). Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de regarder les performances des D700/D3 avec le D3s. Le capteur est strictement le même. Si les premiers jouent facilement à 3200 isos, le D3s fait mieux à 12800. Et ce avant tout travail de post traitement. Ces premières corrections si je puis m'exprimer ainsi sont irréversibles et dépendent donc de chaque boîtier. Et la miniaturisation des petits processeurs qui y contribuent fait que cette évolution est en train de s'appliquer à toutes les gammes. Avec à mon sens une conséquence majeure dans nos méthodes de prise de vue en sus de la qualité en réelle augmentation.
Si jusque là, le bruit numérique (inhérent aux capteurs actuels) était moyennement géré (ce que tu dis avec ton 350D) on en tirait comme conclusion que le travail au numérique évoluait de façon quasi identique avec ce que l'on avait en argentique (même plage et même problématique en montée d'Iso). On raisonnait donc en terme de bruit et donc de façon prioritaire en ISO, avant de fixer les deux autres paramètres comme en argentique. Aujourd'hui, et la tendance s'accélère, la gestion de ce bruit parasite est telle que dans la majorité des cas, on peut s'en affranchir et laisser cette sensibilité en flottante. Sandrine qui a démarré avec un D80 ne pouvait aller au delà d'ISO 800. Avec le D90, elle flirte régulièrement à 3200 pour un résultat très supérieur. Si donc nous couplons cette évolution avec celle de post traitement dont parle SirDeck, l'ensemble fait que la photographie numérique modifie les conditions de prise de vue qui avant était équivalente à celles de l'argentique. Pour continuer mon exemple de Sandrine, elle aime shooter à 300mm. Avec le D80, elle avait souvent des conditions de vitesse insuffisantes et chopait du flou de bougé. Donc 90% de déchets. L'évolution fait qu'en laissant grimper l'iso (de façon flottante) et en limitant la vitesse (tout en préservant la priorité à l'ouverture), elle n'a plus que 10% de déchets avec le D90.
Je sais qu'Amok n'aime pas qu'on oppose l'argentique au numérique. Mais sans chercher à les opposer (et pour pratiquer les deux), il faut bien admettre qu'aujourd'hui les évolutions logicielles (au niveau boitier puis en post traitement) font que le numérique ne se travaille plus comme l'argentique (je parle au niveau paramètre de prise de vue). Et que cette tendance ne va que s'accélérer et se démocratiser.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mai 2011)

Très intéressant.

*Gestion du bruit*
Je ne suis pas Nikonniste. Je n'ai pas testé le logiciel de Canon. Je ne peux pas comparer. Ce que je peux dire, c'est que l'utilisabilité des produits Adobe est au-dessus du logiciel Canon. Pour ce qui est de la gestion du bruit, sur Boîtier Canon, la dernière version de Camera RAW et donc de Lightroom, à très bonne réputation. Cela provient entre autre chose d'une gestion de l'accentuation beaucoup plus fine comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut. Lorsque l'on peut gérer directement au niveau du RAW une accentuation sélective on a forcément une chute du bruit là où ce n'est pas accentué (typiquement, le ciel).

*RAW qui n'est pas RAW*
Pour le traitement pré-Raw, là encore, je ne suis peut-être pas à jour. Cependant, il me semble que ce traitement pré-Raw à fait un bon chez Nikon et les utilisateurs avancés l'ont reproché lorsqu'ils l'ont découvert. Et cela pour deux raisons : D'une part, les amateurs d'astronomie ne pouvaient plus voir leurs étoiles qui étaient éliminées dans ce traitement , d'autre part comme tu le dis fort bien, ce traitement est définitif et les photos ne pourront pas profiter de l'évolution spectaculaire de ce traitement dans 5 ans à peine. C'est justement l'objet de mon poste, l'intérêt du RAW, c'est (c'était ?) de pouvoir profiter de l'évolution logicielle avec le temps. Donc ton intervention est vraiment intéressante car il me semble que dans le choix d'un boîtier, prendre en compte le niveau de traitement du RAW est très important justement pour pouvoir profiter de ces évolutions logicielles au fil du temps comme j'en ai fait la démonstration.

*Rien n'a changé ou presque*
Pour ce qui est de la comparaison entre argentique et numérique, la différence me semble avoir toujours existé dès lors que l'on travaille en RAW. Et la différence, c'est qu'au lieu d'un film que l'on gère suivant l'éclairement, on a un capteur que l'on gère suivant le contraste ou la dynamique. Avec un film, on va régler la prise de vue par rapport (idéalement avec une cellule externe) à la lumière incidente. Pour des raisons créatives, on peut choisir de sur ou sous-exposer. En numérique, c'est plus simple (il me semble), il faut faire rentrer le plus d'informations dans le fichier et la technique la plus efficace est d'exposer "courbe à droite" (j'ai montré par l'exemple dans ce fil la différence de qualité spectaculaire que l'on obtient). À ce jeu-là, la montée en ISO se voit (à 100%) car elle consiste à pousser l'amplification lors de la génération du RAW. Mais là encore, je ne suis pas à niveau, ni techniquement et ni en terme d'utilisation, mon 40D étant bien dépassé. Avec ce boîtier, je vois bien lorsque je suis en ISO200 plutôt qu'en 100, mais pas toujours (si lumière douce). En 400, toujours.
Bref, la différence me semble toujours avoir existé et elle se situe au niveau de l'exposition (et donc du développement). Pour le reste, rien n'a changé en terme de type d'intervention (tirage, retouches, montage, etc.), c'est vieux comme la photo, mais un amateur paresseux peut maintenant y avoir accès 

Pour que les choses soit bien claires pour le lecteur de passage, une photo, cela reste avant tout un point de vue (où je suis par rapport à la scène), un cadre (quelle partie je garde et donc quelle focale j'utilise), un plan de netteté (quel diaphragme), etc.

P.S. en écrivant cela, je me rends compte que je commence à laisser le choix du plan de netteté pour le tirage. Je préfère avoir un plan de netteté trop long et être sûr d'avoir net tout ce que je voulais net, puis replacer du flou si besoin au tirage (les filtres pour enlever le flou marche po )


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2011)

on dit vraiment la même chose 

L'évolution décrite que tu considères comme "destructive" est globalement adaptée à une démocratisation. Si la tendance floue dont tu parles est incontestable, l'acheteur lambda qui n'y connait rien s'intéresse principalement à la netteté perçue, et la gestion du bruit "systématique" est donc un plus. Il m'a fallu deux ans pour expliquer cela à mon paternel qui plutôt que de vouloir post traiter correctement une image espère toujours qu'un boitier hors de prix va faire tout le boulot pour lui. :rateau:

Néanmoins, si tu regardes cette image, dont l'histogramme a été poussé de deux diaphs au dev, à 6400 isos, en trois minutes avec une correction moyenne du bruit, c'est juste impressionnant. (en taille originale)

Maintenant, sur ce que j'ai considéré comme une distinction maintenant palpable entre argentique et numérique, on peut prendre l'exemple du dessus. Quelques soient les conditions, je m'en fous de l'iso, je privilégie donc vraiment mon ouverture et ma vitesse. Et c'est là que cela change. Et ce raisonnement que j'ai se démocratise quelque soit le boitier ou la marque.

Autre exemple : j'ai un 300mm. C'est un peu court en street. Et j'ai pas 10000 euros à mettre dans un 500 et encore moins la volonté de le porter . Si je prends un téléconvertisseur X2 avec lentille, (500 euros), j'obtiens un 600 avec pour seul problématique de perdre deux diaphs. A partir du moment où le bruit (et donc l'iso), n'est plus un handicap et ne va pas altérer globalement le piqué, cela change mes possibilités techniques (artistiques, c'est autre chose   nous sommes bien d'accord).

Enfin, puisque j'évoquais Capture NX2 pour les nikonistes, c'est bien évidemment dans le couple accentuation/bruit que tu fais la différence et pas seulement sur l'un des deux. Tu as raison de le préciser


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mai 2011)

Je pense en effet que nous sommes d'accord.
La progression de la qualité dans les ISO élevés ouvre des perspectives et permet de faire ce qui nécessitait un Zeiss et d'aller plus loin encore. On verra de plus en plus des photos impossibles il y a quelques années. N'étant pas un fou furieux du flou, je préfère fermer un peu et monter l'ISO. Mais en général, je n'ai même pas besoin ; je n'ai ni peur du flash, ni peur du pied  
Si le traitement lors de la conversion de l'analogique vers le numérique pour la création du RAW va trop loin, on perd la possibilité de profiter des évolutions logicielles. Si la majorité du public n'en a rien à faire, le professionnel et certains amateurs ne seront pas de cet avis. Je trouve que les constructeurs devraient être plus clairs sur le sujet et que ce ne soit pas des amateurs en astronomie qui lèvent le voile . On devrait pouvoir choisir entre RAWblanc et RAWcomplet sur le boîtier, comme pour le riz 

En fait, sur certaines images, le bruit ne me gène pas, je joue avec lors de l'accentuation pour donner de la matière uniquement aux zones floues qui présentent des transitions de luminance. Un peu comme le grain argentique. Le bruit numérique est détesté aujourd'hui comme le grain l'était hier. Le Kodakrome était devenu une référence entre autre parce que le grain était presque imperceptible après scan alors que le négatif  ceux qui ont scanné un négatif couleur comprendront. Et puis les "Américains" de Franck sans doute influencé par "New York" de Klein lui-même influencé par "Ballet" de Brodovitch, ont donné de la noblesse à ce grain détesté.
Tout est question de choix.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2011)

Pour moi, le bruit est innérant à la photo, mon expérience particulière de l'argentique ne m'a pas fait utiliser beaucoup de sensibilités différentes et si j'ai pris du 6400 iso à l'époque c'était bien pour le bruit, le travail en labo (essentiellement N&B) m'a permis d'explorer une photo proche des portraits et nus de Bill Brandt. Un peu comme l'exemple de Vleroy en plus radical et avec un joli grain...

Je ne suis pas un technicien de la photo et pas mal de choses m'échappent, j'uttilise mon D7000 à peut près comme j'utilisais le Minolta que j'avais à l'époque de l'argentique. Il ne me manque plus qu'un UGA pour retrouver ce que j'aimais dans mes compositions d'alors.

Quand je vois des photos de nuit à 6400 iso sans bruit... et bien cela me gêne quelque part, c'est intellectuel certes, mais cela participe au plaisir de l'image, à son histoire, à ma culture visuelle.

Je n'aime pas débruiter, je le fait avec parcimonie, et j'ai plutôt tendance à en ajouter.... 

Je sent que je glisse doucement vers les vieux cons de la photo... numérique.


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Quand je vois des photos de nuit à 6400 iso sans bruit... et bien cela me gêne quelque part, c'est intellectuel certes, mais cela participe au plaisir de l'image, à son histoire, à ma culture visuelle.



C'était tout le fond de mon propos. Mais cette tendance ne va pas s'inverser car la demande majoritaire va dans le sens que j'explique (de même que le spécialiste des étoiles est un marginal  ). Et si tu la suis en raisonnant comme je l'indique, dans 90% des cas, tes photos sont incontestablement supérieures sauf effet que tu veux lui donner.

Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de pousser des HP5(400) à 1600 et 3200 iso


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mai 2011)

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est supérieur ! Cela correspond mieux à la culture visuelle actuelle, cela utilise des codes classiques, cela
Lorsque Brodovitch Publie Ballet en 1935, ses photos sont tout le contraire et donc jugées totalement inférieures. Des photos floues, avec des contre-jour, des noirs bouchés, des blancs brûlés, un grain exacerbé par un grossissement de parties de petits négatifs Un barbare  Et pourtant, elles vont enfanter toute une branche de la photographique contemporaine. Aujourd'hui les photos de ce livre seraient probablement appréciées par tous les publiques.


C'est entré dans la culture. Ca a 80 ans. C'est classique.

Le numérique apporte des choses nouvelles. On peut tout à fait "mimer" l'argentique et Salgado le prouve en ce moment (pour avoir une continuité dans son travail actuel, ayant été forcé d'abandonner son moyen format Pentax pour un EOS 1D, une postproduction précise reproduit le rendu du film moyen format utilisé au début de la série). Cela ne me semble pas mieux ou moins bien.
Mais explorer ce que peut apporter de nouveau le numérique et prendre des risques en quittant les codes classiques me semble passionnant. Je n'ai pas le niveau artistique pour cela, je suis un artisan amateur. Mais j'apprécie vraiment les expositions de photographes pour qui la netteté sans artefacts techniques (grain ou bruits) et les couleurs qui débordent totalement ce que pouvaient produire l'argentique ne sont pas effrayantes. Cela ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier les monstres sacrés et même les photographes contemporains qui par réaction au rendu "numérique" reprennent les codes de largentique le plus incontrôlable (polaroïd, lomo, etc.) qui grouille de poussières, de rayures, de flous, couleurs délavées et imprécises, etc.

Les querelles entre anciens et moderne existent depuis toujours. La photo est née comme une empreinte du réelle. Le but était de s'approcher le plus de la réalité. Le pictorialisme est allé à l'opposé et on pourrait dire que Brodovitch ne fait que faire renaître cette voie. Renaître parce que la Photo-Secession Américaine avait enterré le pictorialisme en revenant à la photo sans altération. Puis Klein et Frank font revenir la manipulation et la torture du film. Puis on est revenu à une photographie du réel (Stephen Shore en est un bon exemple). C'est elle qui domine l'art contemporain actuel influencé par la tendance Dusserdorf (initiée par les Becher), le must étant de produire une photo au rendu réel, mais qui est totalement mise en scène comme l'a initié Wall. 
On retrouve ces deux approches chez des artistes qui empoignent le numérique. Certains profitent du progrès pour s'approcher encore du réel. Les photos de ce type sont rares car les photographes "naturalistes" travaillent généralement en grand format. 
Gruyaert utilisant du 24X36 peut déjà explorer.





D'autres au contraire profitent du numérique pour s'exprimer en n'hésitant pas à s'inspirer de la peinture. Là, il y a du monde d'autant que les codes sont classiques donc "vendeurs".
Un exemple qui s'appuie sur des codes qui mélangent peinture classique et rendu argentique aléatoire (polaroïde ici) comme le fait Lili-Rose : 





Elle peut sembler plus "synthétique" si l'inspiration est plus contemporaine et repose sur des codes moins diffusés dans le grand-publique (tout en restant dans une tendance "non documentaire"). C'est le cas de certains travaux de Dolron :


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2011)

J'ai retrouvé les scans que j'ai fait de mes séries argentiques, outre la diapo qui m'a servi essentiellement de recherche pour la peinture, le N&B c'était pour le labo et un travail sur la forme et les limites de la figuration, un aperçu des plus graphiques (GA oblige) :




Je n'ai fait pratiquement que des nus à l'époque D), la collection est privée&#8230;  

_PS : 6400 iso + 2 casseroles au studio des Arts-Décos de quoi bien griller le sujet._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> _*PS *: 6400 iso + 2 casseroles au studio des Arts-Décos de quoi bien griller le sujet._



Puis-je me permettre une question Mister "" ?

Pourquoi écrire *PS* alors que c'est la partie de ton post qui semble être la plus appropriée dans ce fil ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2011)

Disons que "ce" résultat là n'est pas ce que j'ai sur le papier (jauni maintenant) on y trouve plus de nuances et je n'ai pas utilisé un scan pro pour les numériser à l'époque (je parle d'il y a plus de 25 ans, j'ai dû prendre l'Agfa A3 de l'agence où j'ai débuté), comme j'ai bricolé durant plus de 6 mois dans le labo à essayer plein de bizarreries les résultats sont certains alors que les procédés eux non pour l'anecdote c'était un temps béni, pellicules, papiers et produits à "volonté", labo dispo quasiment pour moi, le studio était un peu squatté par le prof photo qui venait y faire ses pack shoot pro !!


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Septembre 2011)

Je me suis un peu penché sur la très belle "composition" envoyée par gfxcasa dans la rubrique "Postez vos plus belles photos"
Zéro pixels ????? Dimension ????
Explications svp....par curiosité....Y'a plein de trucs qui me laissent perplexe... ???


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2011)

Son image est en 72 pixels par pouces (standard écran PC, même si c'est totalement dépassé dans les faits ). Elle fait 800 pixels de larges soit 11,111 pouces de large ou 282,22 mm de large.

Si tu bloques le rééchantillonnage et que tu montes la taille à 282222,22 mm, tu peux faire le calcul, il n'y a plus assez de pixels, d'où le 0 pixel (Photoshop s'arrête de descendre à 1 pixel).


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Octobre 2011)

OK  Merci   Compris, sauf _"Si tu bloques le rééchantillonnage et que tu montes la taille à 282222,22 mm"
_J'ai rien bloqué ni monté la taille j'ai simplement fait "pomme i"


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2011)

sur Photoshop, sa photo est bien 72 ppp et 800 pixels de large.


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2011)

Sans danger! pour moins de 20 euros! et sans faire péter la garantie constructeur, y clique!

>> nettoie ton capteur sans danger <<

Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2011)

Rien de nouveau la dedans mais c'est bien de le rappeler.


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rien de nouveau la dedans mais c'est bien de le rappeler.



je sais :love: mais les rumeurs "ça abîme le capteur" ou " ça pête la garantie" me gonflent... et pire les images qui contiennent des tâches 

par contre, on m'a demandé une vidéo, et je vais le faire  à ma façon


----------



## SirDeck (10 Octobre 2011)

Il y a un fil sur le sujet : 
Nettoyage capteur


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Sans danger! pour moins de 20 euros! et sans faire péter la garantie constructeur, y clique!
> 
> >> nettoie ton capteur sans danger <<
> 
> Elle est pas belle la vie?



chuis allé voir, intéressant... Mais y a des mots que tu as tapés avec les coudes...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et hop un nouveau petit cours de cuisine pour expliquer comment j'ai procédé pour obtenir cette photo.
> D'abord il faut poser le probleme: pour obtenir ce genre de photo c'est tres facile en argentique. Il suffit d'avoir un trépied, un déclencheur souple et un appareil (en général réflex) qui permet des pauses tres longues (Pause B) en vérouillant le déclencheur souple. En l'occurrence ma photo représente une pause de 35 minutes environ. Pendant cette pause la terre tourne et les étoiles donnent l'impression de se déplacer dans le ciel en cercle concentriques autour de l'étoile polaire. C'est ce mouvement qu'on souhaite capturer.
> Le probleme avec les numériques, c'est l'apparition de bruit plus ou moins importante selon le modèle mais inévitable et surtout de plus en plus présent à mesure que le temps d'exposition augmente et qu'on monte dans les ISO. Un autre phénomène apparaît également sur les pause longues: un des coin de l'image se colore plus que le reste à cause d'un échauffement du capteur. Bref, pour mon appareil les images deviennent vite très bruitées au delà d'une a deux minute de pause. C'est très largement insuffisant pour obtenir un beau filé d'étoiles. De plus même en pause B mon appareil est limité à 8 min de pause ce qui est encore faiblard.
> L'idée consiste alors à prendre une série de clichés avec un temps de pause assez court et un ISO faible pour éviter l'apparition de bruit et ensuite de les associer pour simuler une pause correspondant à la somme des temps de pause de tous les clichés.
> ...



Un petit update pour signaler qu j'ai trouvé un petit Freeware qui fait super bien le job et beaucoup plus rapidement que PS CS4: StarStaX
Il permet même en théorie de soustraire des fichiers Dark pour éliminer les pixels chauds mais pour l'instant cette fonction semble buggée chez moi.


----------



## Mr_Krank (11 Octobre 2011)

Donc pour résumer, si l'on ne veut pas ce prendre la tête sur des poses B très très longues, mieux vaut conserver au chaud un bon vieux reflex argentique et laisser le déclencheur souple verrouillé le temps qu'il faut. En gros quoi!!!  , j'ai bon?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2011)

Ouaip! 

Sauf qu'avec ton argentique tu pourra pas faire ça:

[YOUTUBE]B4ryiT9pEmI[/YOUTUBE]

Visionner en HD


----------



## Mr_Krank (11 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas faux, mais bon en même temps, un appareil photo, ça sert à faire des photos alors...
Oui bon ça va. 

PS: En attendant, je chauffe pas du capteur moi.


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

Si la semaine dernière on s'attardait à enlever les poussières de nos capteurs (en répétant une vieille méthode éprouvée) aujourd'hui le retour à l'argentique et le coût des scanners fait qu'on voit de plus en plus de photos scannées. Et les poussières qui vont avec.

On ne va pas refaire de débat si il faut les laisser ou pas (je m'en fous), je vous propose aujourd'hui un test de logiciel certes payant mais bluffant qui nettoie tout. Et qui scanne aux petits oignons.

_<< Y clique >>_​


----------



## SirDeck (23 Octobre 2011)

La gestion de la chaîne des couleurs est une affaire qui était très complexe et qui s'est bien simplifiée. Scanner une diapo sans pouvoir appliquer le profile du Scanner, c'est partir d'une image numérique très éloignée de la diapo que l'on a sous les yeux.
Evidemment, avec un boîtier numérique, on ne se rend pas vraiment compte de la dérive chromatique. Même si je me sens totalement libre quant à la gestion des couleurs, j'aime pouvoir avoir une idée de la tête de l'image "originale" (si une telle chose existe).
Ayant découvert la photographie numérique avec Bruce Fraser, j'avais pris le temps de "Calibrer" mon 350D puis mon 40D. Sa méthode, bien que fastidieuse donnait des images bien différentes de ce qui était produit avec les profiles par défaut. C'était très fort avec le 350D et un peu moins avec le 40D que je mets ici.

profil par défaut (ACR4.4) puis correction du profile avec la méthode de Fraser








On note que la saturation est plus forte après la correction, le rouge en particulier. Sur certaines images, cela change tout.

J'ai testé l'application gratuite d'Adobe DNG profile Editor pour générer le profile de mon boîtier avec une mire de Christophe Métairie.

Profil par défaut (ACR4.4) puis Profil sur mesure avec l'application Adobe







On retrouve un peu la même chose qu'avec la technique de Fraser.

Comparons : 
Technique de Fraser puis Profil sur mesure avec l'application Adobe







Il y a des différences, mais c'est subtil. La technique de Fraser était donc très bien. Mais l'application d'Adobe génère un profile en 1 minute, ouverture de l'application comprise 

Bref, je vais utiliser les profils générés par l'application Adobe et j'utiliserais la technique de Fraser pour des photos qui exige une colorimétrie parfaite en plus du profil du boîtier.


----------



## collodion (24 Octobre 2011)

Mais que fais tu ensuite avec ce profil personnalisé sur ton boitier ? Est il reconnu par les logiciels de post production ? 


(NB : L'image "originale" c'est celle que tes yeux enregistrent


----------



## iota (24 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Tu peux les utiliser dans Lightroom par exemple (en lieu et place des profils standards fournis).

@+
iota


----------



## SirDeck (24 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais que fais tu ensuite avec ce profil personnalisé sur ton boitier ? Est il reconnu par les logiciels de post production ?
> 
> 
> (NB : L'image "originale" c'est celle que tes yeux enregistrent



Comme le dit iota, Lightroom auquel il faut ajouter Adobe Camera Raw. Bref, les produits Adobe sachant traiter le Brut.

Pour ce qui est de l'image originale, ma parenthèse renvoyait au fait que les neurosciences nous indiquent que ce que nous pensons voir est une construction de l'esprit une vue de l'esprit  
Il n'empêche que j'aime bien repartir d'une image qui s'approche de la réalité physique en terme de couleurs (quoique la couleur sans la luminosité :mouais

:sleep:


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il n'empêche que j'aime bien repartir d'une image qui s'approche de la réalité physique en terme de couleurs (quoique la couleur sans la luminosité :mouais


*Réalité&#8230; *


----------



## SirDeck (25 Octobre 2011)

tu auras noté que je précisais "physique"... 
Donc supposons que je photographie un rouge qui avec la lumière du moment est à 653 nanomètres. Et bé si sur mon écran je mesure le rouge dans l'image à 653 nm, je suis tout content


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2011)

Ah bé on prend son pied comme on veut hein, ce que j'en dit j'en dit rien en fait.   :rateau:

Mais je n'en glousse pas moins note.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Octobre 2011)

tu notes que mois également 
D'autant plus qu'une fois avec ce rouge "parfait" je trouve que ce n'est pas comme je me souviens  et que je te le triture  Ou alors ça ne va pas, c'est trop saturé, ça déséquilibre l'image et que je te désature tout ça


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2011)

_La parole du sage n'a d'égal que le silence du photographe_

      ​


----------



## joanes (25 Octobre 2011)

z'ètes cramés les gars


----------



## plovemax (10 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> En regardant ta méthode de HDR, je comprends pas trop. C'est plus du tonemapping que du vrai HDR



Euh non c'est du "vrai" HDR. Chaque image sources est un HDR (codé sur plein de bits), issu de la fusion de 5 expositions, le panorama est fusionné et exporté sous format HDR (fichier .exr) Ensuite je créé deux versions différentes de tonemapping pour dans Gimp les associer avec les calques de fusion afin d'essayer d'éviter les effets parfois agressifs des tonemapping HDR (bon là, je ne les ai que peu atténuées  mais je persiste c'était volontaire parce que je cherchais un effet un peu graphique). 

Ces derniers temps les HDR que je fais (c'est à dire l'image issu du tonamapping), je les fusionne avec l'exposition "standard"* de la scène en utilisant un masque de fusion (valeur, fusion de grain, etc) pour augmenter la dynamique de l'image, tout en sortant, un peu, des sentiers battus des différents algorithmes de tonemapping classique. Je ne sais pas si ma manière de faire est bonne ou mauvaise mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une voie à explorer. 

Ici se posait pour moi le problème d'avoir une version standard : soit je faisais une double manipulation complète afin de faire aussi un panorama avec les expositions "standards" soit je faisais deux algorithmes de tonemapping différents dont un avec peu d'effet. Pour des questions de temps (et d'essai) j'ai choisi cette deuxième option.

NB : Pour moi le tonemapping _stricto sensu_, c'est l'application d'un algorithme particulier sur un HDR pour le rendre visible sur un support de publication (écran , papier, etc.) puisque le HDR n'est pas "affichable", aucun support n'étant capable de rendre les ouatemilles bits d'échantillonage. Sinon je préfère parler de blending mias j'ai peut-être tord.

*Étant entendu que j'appelle exposition "standard", l'exposition que j'aurai choisi si j'avais exploité la photo seule.


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> Euh non c'est du "vrai" HDR. Chaque image sources est un HDR (codé sur plein de bits), issu de la fusion de 5 expositions, le panorama est fusionné et exporté sous format HDR (fichier .exr) Ensuite je créé deux versions différentes de tonemapping pour dans Gimp les associer avec les calques de fusion afin d'essayer d'éviter les effets parfois agressifs des tonemapping HDR (bon là, je ne les ai que peu atténuées  mais je persiste c'était volontaire parce que je cherchais un effet un peu graphique).
> 
> Ces derniers temps les HDR que je fais (c'est à dire l'image issu du tonamapping), je les fusionne avec l'exposition "standard"* de la scène en utilisant un masque de fusion (valeur, fusion de grain, etc) pour augmenter la dynamique de l'image, tout en sortant, un peu, des sentiers battus des différents algorithmes de tonemapping classique. Je ne sais pas si ma manière de faire est bonne ou mauvaise mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une voie à explorer.
> 
> Ici se posait pour moi le problème d'avoir une version standard : soit je faisais une double manipulation complète afin de faire aussi un panorama avec les expositions "standards" soit je faisais deux algorithmes de tonemapping différents dont un avec peu d'effet. Pour des questions de temps (et d'essai) j'ai choisi cette deuxième option.



ok ok 
un truc: ce n'est pas le nombre de shoot qui compte en fait, mais le delta d'expo de ton bracketing. Si ton écart est de +1/-1 par rapport à ton expo standard, 3 shoots sont suffisants. Si tu as +2/-2, alors 5 shoots s'imposent pour récupérer toute la plage dynamique. En fait cela dépend de ce que ton boitier sait gérer en terme de bracketing.
conséquence du truc pour revenir à ton ciel : plus t'as de poses, plus ton ciel bouge et donc la compilation se voit  alors qu'avec trois en allant plus vite ton ciel aurait été plus fluide. Note que vue que tu maîtrises les calques de fusion, tu appliquais un petit flou directionnel sur le ciel en suivant le sens de progression des nuages de deux ou trois pixels et cela lisserait ton ciel ;-)




plovemax a dit:


> Ici se posait pour moi le problème d'avoir une version standard : soit je faisais une double manipulation complète afin de faire aussi un panorama avec les expositions "standards" soit je faisais deux algorithmes de tonemapping différents dont un avec peu d'effet. Pour des questions de temps (et d'essai) j'ai choisi cette deuxième option.



je regarderai. jamais essayé 



plovemax a dit:


> NB : Pour moi le tonemapping _stricto sensu_, c'est l'application d'un algorithme particulier sur un HDR pour le rendre visible sur un support de publication (écran , papier, etc.) puisque le HDR n'est pas "affichable", aucun support n'étant capable de rendre les ouatemilles bits d'échantillonage. Sinon je préfère parler de blending mias j'ai peut-être tord.



c'est exactement cela. Sauf que les algorithmes fonctionnent sur n'importe quel fichier quelque soit leur encodage. Tiens prends un jpeg. Tu l'ouvres dans photoshop, tu le passes en 16 bits. Tu le repasses dans photomatix. Il n'y voit que du feu et pour cause, il a la structure qu'il attend pour travailler. Et beaucoup de gens du coup abusent des curseurs créant des nausées aléatoires


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2011)

Bah j'ai déjà fait un truc dans le genre: fusion de HDR généré par Photomatix et de DRI généré par Bracketeer.
Mais bon a postériori ça me fout des nausées tout pareil


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah j'ai déjà fait un truc dans le genre: fusion de HDR généré par Photomatix et de DRI généré par Bracketeer.
> Mais bon a postériori ça me fout des nausées tout pareil



d'après mon médecin, c'est normal 

son idée de blending d'une expo normal et d'un HDR n'est pas mauvaise mais marche difficilement sur une contre expo. En dehors de ce cas, cela donne en effet une meilleur dynamique à l'image et lui donne un côté un peu moins HDR (dans le sens HDR qui file la nausée ou fait crier Paul  )


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2011)

Mais en fait, tout cela, c'est du HDR "créatif" non ?
Si le HDR ça permet "d'exposer" une image trop contrastée pour la dynamique du capteur, finalement, très souvent le capteur s'en sort très bien. Alors évidemment, il y a le ciel trop lumineux. Mais cela a toujours été en photo et la solution qui consiste à le faire "monter" a toujours été bien suffisante. Au pire on prend deux photos, une exposée pour le ciel et l'autre pour le sol et on monte l'ensemble. Pas trop compliqué. Donc, le HDR, c'est généralement créatif non ?

Remarquez bien que je n'ai rien contre le créatif en photo, les blancs brûlés et les noirs bouchés de Giacomelli me plaisent bien


----------



## plovemax (11 Novembre 2011)

Oui je suis assez d'accord sur le coté créatif et je rajouterai ludique du HDR.

En tout cas, ce qui est assez marrant, c'est que c'est la première photo qui génère autant de traffic sur mon Flickr.  :mouais: Si j'étais obnubilé par la fréquentation de mon flux, je crois que je me mettrais à publier plein de HDR   mais la maladie de jpmiss risque de me guetter  


PS : J'ai testé le flouttage du ciel effectivement ça rend mieux, bien que la différence entre le ciel floconneux et le sol qui "croustille" fasse un peu bizarre.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un petit update pour signaler qu j'ai trouvé un petit Freeware qui fait super bien le job et beaucoup plus rapidement que PS CS4: StarStaX



Ce WE j'ai fait un petit test pour évaluer une autre option de fusion de ce super Freeware: le mode Average qui comme son nom l'indique fait une moyenne sur plusieurs photos.
Le but: faire disparaitre des gens et des objets mobiles d'une scène (les touristes devant le Parthénon, les bagnoles devant l'Arc de Triomphe.... bref tout ce qui bouge et qui peut gêner sur une photo)
Pour ce faire on a deux possibilités (avec un trépied dans les 2 cas): 
- un filtre gris neutre très sombre pour avoir une pose longue pour que les objets mobiles n'aient pas le temps de laisser leur trace sur le capteur pendant que ce qui est fixe accumule de la lumière.
- Prendre plein de photos "normales" sans filtre puis de les accumuler en mode Average dans StarStax. Il fera la moyenne de toutes les photos et ne gardera au final que ce qui n'a pas bougé sur les différentes photos.

Test fait une peu à l'arrache donc imparfait mais assez parlant à mon sens.
Résultat:

- Avec le ND 1000 à f20 100 ISO 25 secondes de pose:





- Empilement de 21 images prises à peu près toutes les 5 ou 6 secondes sans filtre à f20 100 ISO 1/40" de pose (donc quantité de lumière équivalente à l'image précédente):





A titre d'exemple voilà la première de la série:





Dans les 2 cas ça n'est pas parfait car il reste pas mal d'effets de fantômes mais avec le filtre il est impossible de faire mieux car en plein jour je peux a peine gagner 5 secondes de plus en fermant au max à f22 ce qui serait insuffisant pour effacer tous les fantômes. En revanche avec la méthode de l'empilement j'aurais pu prendre bien plus de photos sur une durée plus longues de quelques minutes de façon augmenter encore la quantité d'infos sur ce qui est fixe et faire disparaitre ce qui est mobile.
Autre avantage de la méthode de l'empilement c'est justement l'absence de filtre. Ici on constate 2 choses: premièrement le filtre provoque un vignétage qu'on peut aimer ou pas, deuxièmement étant partit à l'arrache je n'ai pas pris le temps de nettoyer mon filtre et on voit une poussière dans le ciel juste à droite de la statue. Cette poussière est sur le filtre car elle n'apparait pas sur l'image en empilement. 
Par contre on voit bien une poussière sur mon capteur dans le coin supérieur gauche des deux images. La encore j'aurais pu ne pas l'avoir si j'avais simplement décidé de fermer moins mon diaph dans la série sans filtre ce qui est impossible avec le filtre si on veut garder une expo suffisamment longue en plein jour. Enfin, même si ça n'apparait pas forcément sur une image réduite pour le web, la photo avec filtre est plus "molle", moins piquée et plus bruitée que celle résultant de l'empilement (le mode Average a aussi pour effet de lisser le bruit).

Bref pour faire disparaitre des gens ou des véhicules d'une scène la méthode de l'empilement me semble n'avoir que des avantages versus l'utilisation d'un filtre GN

Pour info j'ai testé l'empilement via Photoshop CS4 et il n'a pas fait mieux que StarStax. J'ai même été obligé de convertir les TIFF issus de mes RAW en JPEG avant de les faire mouliner sous PS si non ce dernier plantait lamentablement alors que StarStaX s'est goinfré direct et sans broncher mes 21 TIFF faisant chacun 73 Mo!


----------



## SirDeck (29 Novembre 2011)

Un beau mode opératoire chez Volker : 
http://www.questionsphoto.com/article/624-photoshop-et-traitement-hdr-methodes-alternatives

Pour les possesseurs de versions extended de Photoshop.


----------



## shub2 (5 Décembre 2011)

Je tiens Doisneau, Cartier-Bresson et Nadar pour les plus grands photographes de tous les temps. 

Je pense que tout le monde connaît ici Susan Montag, philosophe et photographe juive allemande, et son livre "_sur la photographie_" et surtout, et surtout Roland Barthes avec "_la chambre claire_". Si vous ne l'avez pas lu courez l'acheter ! Indispensable pour un photographe à mon avis !

J'ai fait de la photoi mais j'ai du arrêter après qu'on m'ait piqué mes Nikon .
Là en voyant ces photos ici, ça m'a donné envie d'en refaire. Je pensais acheter un Nikon, la Rolls des appareils photos , mais ça coûte la peau des fesses ! Que me conseillez-vous ?
On parle beaucoup de *photos bracketisés* et du logiciel *Photomatix* qui va avec: voir la *gallerie de photos*.

Qu'en pensent les spécialistes ?

Bon en gros y'a qu'à lire les posts au-dessus si j'ai bien compris: vous savez déjà tout sur le sujet. Me reste + qu'à me documenter.


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Décembre 2011)

Oui oui, enfin, Susan Montag, non, Dienstag, non, Mittwoch, non, Donnerstag, non, Freitag, non, Samstag, on se rapproche,  Sonntag.....On y est ! Enfin presque !


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (5 Décembre 2011)

Ah Susan Boyle s'est donc acheté un Cakon ?

J'ai un "confrêre" recemment qui est arrivé sur le marché, comme beaucoup il s'est payé un 5D mkII et s'est autoproclamé photographe professionnel, c'est naturel, il travail en mode manuel...c'est vous dire ! Et comme il développe ses jpg avec Lightroom ©, ça envoie en crédibilité. 
Je ne vous donnerais pas ses tarifs, vous allez faire appel à lui !
Dernièrement, il s'est offert un "Blad", j'ai eu la primeur des résultats, en gros j'ai vu les 120 sortir de la machine...enfin, voir, c'est beaucoup dire...puisqu'il n'y avais rien sur les deux films.
Son excitation est vite retombé, à la question, pourquoi y a rien sur mes films, la réponse fut sans appel : "Avant de conduire une Formule 1, passe d'abord ton permis !".
Depuis, il ne me parle plus 
Ca m'apprendra à donner des conseils !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> J'ai un "confrère"
> Dernièrement, il s'est offert un "Blad", j'ai eu la primeur des résultats, en gros j'ai vu les 120 sortir de la machine...enfin, voir, c'est beaucoup dire...puisqu'il n'y avais rien sur les deux films.
> Son excitation est vite retombé, à la question, pourquoi y a rien sur mes films, la réponse fut sans appel : "Avant de conduire une Formule 1, passe d'abord ton permis !".
> Depuis, il ne me parle plus
> Ca m'apprendra à donner des conseils !



L'a oublié le bouchon sur l'obj ?


----------



## vleroy (5 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'a oublié le bouchon sur l'obj ?



ou mis le film à l'envers


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> ou mis le film à l'envers



Ah bon, on ne me met pas de carte SDHC dans un Canon 5D Mark II : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II

Pour le Blad je ne sais pas


----------



## vleroy (5 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Ah bon, on ne me met pas de carte SDHC dans un Canon 5D Mark II : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II
> 
> Pour le Blad je ne sais pas



il parlait du Blad (argentique) pas du Canon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> il parlait du Blad (argentique) pas du Canon



C'est bien pour cela que j'ai mis 





> Pour le Blad je ne sais pas


 merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2011)

Ah mais si, on peut toujours mettre un SD Card dans un Blad. Ca rentre largement dans le magasin. Ca ne sert à rien, mas ça rentre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------




xondousan a dit:


> C'est bien pour cela que j'ai mis  merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Toujours le mot pour rire   j'adore (vrai)
Au moins j'apprends avec le sourire


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2011)

Ok, on s'arrête là.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

Etant néophyte (enfin pas tant que cela) j'aurai aimé qu'on m'explique de quel appareil il s'agit 





> il parlait du Blad (argentique)


 ouf j'ai trouvé une piste : http://35mm-compact.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=430646

Donner le vrai renseignement est plus utile que de se fendre le plot 





> Ah mais si, on peut toujours mettre un SD Card dans un Blad. Ca rentre largement dans le magasin. Ca ne sert à rien, mas ça rentre


  partager sa vaste expérience, est-ce cela ?


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2011)

Blad, raccourci pour la marque Hasselblad.

Un peu de lecture par ici et également là.


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2011)

Je cite d'abord ton commentaire et liens vers les images associées avant de citer celui auquel je veux répondre. 




vleroy a dit:


> Tout le monde aura remarqué les deux plus belles compositions de cette page qui se distinguent par un poussage de curseur (le premier je n'ai pas réussi à identifier tous les filtres, le deuxième, nous la joue gaussien, glamour glow...)
> 
> Je préfère encore un débutant qui va poster une photo non retouchée parce qu'il ne maîtrise pas les outils qu'un "pseudo convaincu" qui pousse les curseurs sans aucun intérêt (les photos n'en avaient pas non plus surtout en numérique). Est-ce que donc le poussé de curseur va apporter un vrai plus? une vraie dimension? Bah non.
> 
> ...






vleroy a dit:


> 19616 et 19620 c'est la page d'avant?






vleroy a dit:


> alors c'est la page d'avant
> 
> n'en reste pas moins le fond de mon commentaire




Bah justement V, ton commentaire j'y comprends rien. Ce n'est pas clair du tout. En ne nommant pas clairement les images auxquelles ton commentaire fait référence, tu perds en lisibilité. En les unissant dans ton apostrophe, les divisant dans ce qui ressemble à un développement avec pour effet de n'en porter qu'un au pilori puis finalement les inviter à s'inspirer des autres, bah là tu as complètement perdu mon attention. Et le fond dont tu te fends reste pour moi dans l'obscurité.

Y'a moyen d'avoir une version démêlée ?


----------



## shub2 (12 Décembre 2011)

Suis pas un spécialiste de la photo, suis un spécialiste de rien d'ailleurs mais il me semble que le numérique et la haute résolution donne parfois de très belles photos, c'est indéniable, mais presque trop "parfaites" .. Et du coup comme un manque de fraicheur et de spontanéité que certains essaient de retrouver comme dans des scènes de rue, des skatteurs, des bulles de savon etc.... 
J'aime bien les flous , pas forcément trop artistiques, les images imparfaites, les gouttes d'eau sur une vitre, la fumée qui sort d'une cheminée d'usine: certaines ambiances sales et un peu glauques me racontent des choses alors que les photos parfois trop parfaites me rendent admiratif , mais ne me parlent pas vraiment.
Pourquoi "faire" de l'esthétique au fond et uniquement cela avec la photo ?
Que de questions et si peu de réponses ...


----------



## vleroy (12 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Je cite d'abord ton commentaire et liens vers les  images associées avant de citer celui auquel je veux répondre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primo, je ne savais pas que tout le monde n'avait pas le même affichage, pour moi, c'est sur la même page. 
Sur le fond, je ne vois pas ce qu'apportent de tels effets aux deux images, cette réflexion étant encore plus vraie dans le cas des fjords. Si il n'avait pas mis le titre, je ne voyais même pas ce que c'était...
Rien de plus. J'ai personnellement reçu deux critiques justifiées sur l'une des miennes. Le ton était le même. Je n'ai pas relevé car ils avaient raison.


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Primo, je ne savais pas que tout le monde n'avait pas le même affichage, pour moi, c'est sur la même page.



Ouais mais c'est le cadet de mes soucis concernant la compréhension de ton message.



> Sur le fond, je ne vois pas ce qu'apportent de tels effets aux deux images, cette réflexion étant encore plus vraie dans le cas des fjords. Si il n'avait pas mis le titre, je ne voyais même pas ce que c'était



Alors que tu déclames dans un premier temps qu'elles sont les deux plus belles images de la "page" ?!



> Rien de plus. J'ai personnellement reçu deux critiques justifiées sur l'une des miennes. Le ton était le même. Je n'ai pas relevé car ils avaient raison.



Ah bah voilà ! Parce qu'un posteur t'as un jour renvoyé dans les cordes alors que t'avais partagé une image au flou approximatif (ou quelque chose dans ce sens). Tu t'es fendu d'un message alambiqué allant dans le même sens histoire de donner du grain à moudre aux auteurs des images floues. Et par extension montrer à celui qui t'avais rembarré que t'as compris la chose même si ça s'emmêlait les crayons dans ta bafouille. 

Résultat, l'auteur du post 19616 continua de troller sur pvpbp avec un message, pour le coup encore plus flou que son image, que nos amis modérateurs ont gentiment parachuté ici. Et le second  l'auteur du post 19620  voit la sienne, de réponse, supprimée par ces mêmes modérateurs. Elle était pourtant plus claire mais n'avait pas sa place ici, quoi que.

Bref, c'est bien gentil de donner son point de vue mais encore faut-il que cela puisse servir à quelque chose ou quelqu'un. Car ça reste encore pour moi un peu flou


----------



## SirDeck (12 Décembre 2011)

Et bien voilà, il suffit qu'on tourne le dos et c'est bazar dans la cuisine 

Donc récapitulons : 
- un point de vue : où se place-t-on dans l'espace par rapport au sujet.
- un cadre : qu'elle image découpe-t-on depuis ce point de vue (focale, etc.)
- une profondeur de champ : quel plan de netteté choisit-on ? (diaphragme et autres astuces).

Si on n'oublie pas que la photo c'est de la lumière, on peut déjà bien s'amuser avec ces quelques ingrédients.

Un exemple d'une photographe que j'aime beaucoup :


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> réponse



vous continuez en mp ou ailleurs ou pas du tout, mais pas ici. Merci


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2011)

*Belle photo jpmiss*

Pourrais-tu nous expliquer un peu comment tu peux faire une si belle tambouille


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2011)

Merci.
En fait il n'y a pas de tambouille a part un recadrage et un réglage de la balance des blancs.
Tout se joue à la prise de vue.
L'idée est mettre l'appareil sur trépied et de le faire tourner doucement sur son axe pendant la prise de vue. Pour avoir suffisamment de temps pour ça j'ai utilisé un filtre Gris Neutre ND 1000 ce qui m'a permis d'avoir une pose de 15".
Ca revient a peut près au même que de prendre une photo par la fenêtre d'un TGV mais en adaptant le temps de pose à la vitesse de déplacement. Avec l'avantage de la stabilité du trépied en plus.
L'idéal serait d'ailleurs de déplacer latéralement le trépied sur un rail plutôt que de faire tourner l'appareil car sur les éléments proches on voit des arcs de cercles et non pas des lignes (ça ne se voit pas beaucoup sur mon image car ces éléments ont été supprimés au recadrage).
Voilà, c'est tout con


----------



## vleroy (21 Décembre 2011)

La méthode et le résultat sont intéressants en tout cas


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2011)

je vais essayer ça mais sans filtre gris que je n'ai pas (peut-être en baissant la sensibilité) et le trépied sur un skate (?)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2011)

Baisser la sensibilité ça va pas être facile: j'étais à 100 ISO. Par contre tu peux essayer de fermer a fond et de faire ça en condition de faible lumière et aussi de faire tourner le pied plus vite (démarre le mouvement avant de déclencher).
Sur un skate pourquoi pas si le sol est super lisse


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2011)

Bon là chuis allé essayer avec 100 iso ø32 (le numérique ne va pas en dessous), hé bien à 16h, ça donne 1/4 de sec. Ça ne va pas du tout. Le filtre semble obligatoire, donc un gris mais qui bouffe combien d'EV ? Pour le skate faudrait du super lisse, ça ne marche pas non plus


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon là chuis allé essayer avec 100 iso ø32 (le numérique ne va pas en dessous), hé bien à 16h, ça donne 1/4 de sec. Ça ne va pas du tout. Le filtre semble obligatoire, donc un gris mais qui bouffe combien d'EV ? Pour le skate faudrais du super lisse, ça ne marche pas non plus



Tu croyais quand même pas faire du jpmiss comme ça à la volée en te passant de tout le matos requis ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu croyais quand même pas faire du jpmiss comme ça à la volée en te passant de tout le matos requis ?!



Bah si, :rateau:


----------



## Scalounet (21 Décembre 2011)

Ça peut marcher si on saccroche a larrière dun TGV ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ça peut marcher si on s&#8217;accroche a l&#8217;arrière d&#8217;un TGV ?



(...)
Si non pour augmenter le temps de pose choisir une fin de journée couverte et ajouter un filtre polarisant. Ça réduit la lumière d'environ 2 ev et ça peu suffire à avoir un temps de pose de l'ordre de la seconde.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2011)

Quand "on" fait l'effort de corriger/éditer/effacer quelque chose; ce n'est pas pour que de l'huile soit mise sur le feu directement après...
Peu importe qui poste, se sent offensé ou joue avec le feu...
Vous avez un souci ?!...
Je cite ce qui a déjà été dit :


yvos a dit:


> _
> Mais trop de prétention, trop d'ego mis dans des échanges prenant à  témoin tout le monde cela devient sérieusement pénible. Un message, et  hop, ça part en vrille.
> 
> Votre n'aimez pas une photo ? Vous voulez défendre votre honneur ? * Echarpez vous en messages visiteurs ou privés pour régler vos comptes et  faire justice à votre exigence. *
> ...


Z'avez un problème ?!...
Réglez ça entre vous...
Y'a une période "_pénibles_", en ce moment, ce n'est pas fait pour nous rendre patients...
Merci de votre grande attention...


----------



## vleroy (22 Décembre 2011)

Même principe mais vertical vs horizontal (je la poste pas ailleurs, je l'avais déjà fait) 
juste laisser le pied dévisser avec une vitesse constante.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2012)

La réponse à ta question peut intéresser d'autres personnes. Elle a sa place en cuisine.
La réponse de momo est bien mais sans explications 

*Le problème : *
Lorsque l'on regarde un bâtiment, les verticales ne bougent pas, tant que l'on ne change pas de point de vue, et où que soit porté le regard. En revanche avec un appareil photo, si le plan film (capteur) n'est pas parfaitement vertical, alors les verticales s'éloignent de ce que l'on voit en réalité. Cela peut donner un effet très intéressant. Mais dans certains cas, cela ne sert pas l'image. c'est le cas, il me semble, sur la photo de Vincent : 



​
Pour éviter cela, on trouve 2 solutions permettant de garder la verticale du plan film bien verticale et une solution logicielle.

On l'a vu, pour garder les verticales verticales, il suffit de* garder le plan film (capteur) bien vertical*. Si on a un horizon, on place l'horizon de sorte qu'il coupe l'image en deux parties exactement de la même hauteur. Sans horizon, on utilisera une bulle. Les horizons artificiels sont bien pratiques. Malheureusement certaines marques comme Canon, limitent les modèles les plus abordables à une seule dimension : le roulis.
Une fois le plan film bien vertical, on peut faire le cadrage de prise de vue initiale. Pour cela on choisira la bonne focale. Cela risque d'être un très grand angle vu qu'on doit garder l'horizon au milieu et que le bâtiment part en hauteur. *Au tirage, on recadre l'image* comme on le souhaite, probablement en faisant descendre l'horizon. Le problème ici est lié aux limites des très grands-angles qui présentent beaucoup plus de distorsions, soit des lignes plutôt&#8230; courbes.
D'où la solution royale : *recadrer lors de la prise de vue*. C'est l'intérêt des objectifs à décentrement (qui reprennent une fonction essentielle de la chambre). Sur un 24x36, l'objectif est disproportionné : il couvre presque la surface d'un plan film de moyen format. Du coup, on peut faire glisser le petit plan film du 24x36 sur la surface trop large de l'objectif, on décentre l'image, on la recadre à la prise de vue. Ici, l'inconvénient est économique. Les lentilles sont plus grandes et il est plus difficile de faire de bonnes optiques lorsqu'elles sont grandes. D'où des coups très importants (ce qui explique aussi les prix plus importants des optiques lumineuses et évidement celles des moyens et grands formats).

Avec l'explosion des pixels sur les capteurs, *la solution logicielle* est tout à fait intéressante : il s'agit de corriger la perspective de manière logicielle. Il faut juste savoir que cela mange du pixel et que l'image finale sera plus petite que l'image originale pour une qualité comparable. Photoshop propose une solution assez simple et plutôt efficace. Comme le rappelait momo, des logiciels comme Dxo sont particulièrement réputés pour ce type de correction. Mais Photoshop progresse régulièrement. Son niveau est franchement bon.
Je reprends l'image de Vincent : 



​
On utilise le filtre "correction de l'objectif". Il me semble préférable de réaliser toutes les corrections optiques ici si on touche à la perspective. Ainsi, on désactivera les corrections automatiques au niveau de Lightroom ou d'ACR pour les appliquer avec le premier onglet du module.
N'ayant pas le RAW, mais juste une petite image WEB, la correction automatique ne peut pas être mise en &#339;uvre. Il me semble percevoir une déformation en coussinet que je corrige manuellement.
On passe alors à la correction qui nous intéresse, la perspective verticale. Pour cela, on commence par corriger le roulis du boîtier en se basant sur une verticale qui passe au centre de l'image, verticale qui n'est pas concernée par la modification de la perspective verticale. Ici, j'ai corrigé de 0,16°. Cette fois on peut corriger la perspective verticale. Quelque chose me gênait encore, et l'expérience me dit qu'il s'agit probablement d'un problème de perspective horizontale. C'est assez classique sur une vue frontale : le plan film n'est pas parfaitement parallèle au mur. D'où une petite correction.



​
La grille est bien pratique pour faire les réglages. Comme l'indique momo, la présence de cercles parfaits (ici les roues) est précieuse afin de vérifier la qualité de la correction.
Pour s'entraîner, il est plus facile de travailler sur des bâtiments dont on est sûr que les verticales sont bien verticales et les horizontales bien horizontales. Ce n'est pas le cas ici, et cela rend la correction plus délicate. En général, sur des bâtiments à la maçonnerie approximative, il me semble que les verticales sont souvent plus verticales que les horizontales. Il semble que le fil à plomb est plus facile à improviser que la bulle


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2012)

vu et compris


----------



## momo-fr (8 Janvier 2012)

Je vais être chagrin avec Sir mais sa déformation est un peu exagérée, il suffit de tirer un guide sur la fenêtre de droite en bas pour voir "sortir" un pixel de trop sur le haut de ladite fenêtre, en regardant les verticales je "sent" la partie haute un peu trop large.





Cette histoire de verticale et de "calage" visuel me vient de mes premières pratiques en montage manuel (exécution print sur millimétré), mon patron nous tannait sur ces alignements, il détectait un mn d'écart entre bas et haut sur un tabloïd pub sans problème l'enfer. 

N'étant pas rigoureux sur les notions techniques de prise de vue, je ne m'embarrasse pas sur la mise à l'équerre, l'image est mise sur calque flottant et je distord à plaisir les angles, les guides placés sur des points repères aide au calage, je vérifie les règles géométriques (cercles, rapport de taille des éléments, portes, fenêtres) et je valide, la plupart du temps il manque de la matière quelque part si l'on veut garder le ratio initial, dans cet exemple j'ai ajouté en bas à gauche comme à droite une vingtaine de pixels de retouche pour "combler".






Voir en grand

 ​


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Janvier 2012)

Je suppose qu'il est mieux de retravailler les verticales et les horizontales sur un cliché de "ruines après un séisme". 
C'est mieux.
Perso; suite à la discussion; je trouve l'original de vleroy bien plus naturel et "poëtique".


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Perso; suite à la discussion; je trouve l'original de vleroy bien plus naturel et "poëtique".



je ne sais pas si la mienne est plus naturelle et plus poétique, leurs arguments sont convaincants, sauf que l'on perd une notion, c'est qu'en effet aucune ligne de maçonnerie n'est droite  dans ma version cela déstructure le cliché certes mais  lui donne sa valeur descriptive à mon sens. Maintenant leurs démonstrations sont pertinentes, à manier dans le futur! Conversation technique passionnante


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'ai justement fait l'exercice sur une photo prise à la Défense cette semaine.
L'originale :



Après correction des perspectives dans LR3 (pas parfait, mais c'est un premier essai) :



J'ai quand même une préférence pour la version redressée.

Par contre, je pense que pour obtenir un résultat optimal, il faut y penser à la prise de vue pour se laisser assez de marge car la correction de perspective implique inévitablement un recadrage de la photo (et donc rogner une partie de la photo).

@+
iota


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2012)

Je connaissais pas l'option "correction de l'objectif"! Extra!... rien à dire! :love:

Note tout de même.... en cas de non-déformation de l'image (verticales courbées), l'outil "Rognage" avec l'option "perspective" cochée fait bien le travail aussi! (c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai toujours utilisé jusque là.)

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Janvier 2012)

Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir jamais redressé une photo, evidement c'était avant l'invention du transistor. Nous avions à l'époque la possibilité de voir la photo avant de la tirer, grâce à la visée reflex.Quand on tirait avec, par exemple avec un fisheye, c'était un essai "pour voir" et il ne serait jamais venu à l'idée de le redresser.... 
 Maintenant vous tirez sans savoir quel résultat vous allez avoir ?


----------



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Je vais être chagrin avec Sir mais sa déformation est un peu exagérée, il suffit de tirer un guide sur la fenêtre de droite en bas pour voir "sortir" un pixel de trop sur le haut de ladite fenêtre, en regardant les verticales je "sent" la partie haute un peu trop large.
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



Pas de chagrin . Ton exemple de non verticalité est intéressant car il est inversé sur d'autres fenêtres et en particulier en Haut. En utilisant un outil de correction optique et non de torsion, on a plus de chance de reproduire la réalité physique si c'est ce qui nous intéresse. Ici, il est clair que la maçonnerie n'est pas géométrique. Cela fait parti du charme. Certes il y avait une déformation en coussinet, mais je pense que la charpente est bien un peu courbe. Les horizontales sont excentriques, etc.
Donc ta solution est très élégante pour remettre tout d'équerre. Par contre, si on souhaite juste faire des corrections de prise de vue (perspectives et défaut de l'objectif) pour rendre l'objet tel qu'il est, le filtre présenté est plus simple. Reste que n'ayant pas vu le bâtiment, je n'ai pas d'image mentale (même subjective) à laquelle me raccrocher. J'ai choisi de ne pas pousser la correction de la déformation géométrique en me disant que la charpente était peut-être très cintrée. J'ai posé comme hypothèse que la verticale du chien assis du milieu était verticale, ce qui n'est peut-être pas le cas. Idem pour la perspective horizontale qui n'était peut-être pas fausse ou plus fausse que ce que j'ai corrigé. Bref, le résultat présente bien une maçonnerie vieillissante à la géométrie approximative. C'était mon choix.
Mais je préfère ta correction à l'équerre plutôt que pas de correction du tout, car cela va dans le sens de l'image (il me semble).



Jose Culot a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il est mieux de retravailler les verticales et les horizontales sur un cliché de "ruines après un séisme".
> C'est mieux.
> Perso; suite à la discussion; je trouve l'original de vleroy bien plus naturel et "poëtique".


Naturel, sûrement pas, comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut. Poétique, peut-être. Mais ce n'est pas notre avis. En fait la version corrigée aurait profité d'un cadrage plus large. Les proportions sur l'original sont effectivement plus intéressantes.



vleroy a dit:


> je ne sais pas si la mienne est plus naturelle et plus poétique, leurs arguments sont convaincants, sauf que l'on perd une notion, c'est qu'en effet aucune ligne de maçonnerie n'est droite  dans ma version cela déstructure le cliché certes mais  lui donne sa valeur descriptive à mon sens. Maintenant leurs démonstrations sont pertinentes, à manier dans le futur! Conversation technique passionnante



Et bien comme je l'expliquais plus haut, j'avais bien compris ce détail et tu peux vérifier comme Momo, que les lignes partent un peu dans tous les sens dans la version corrigée 
Mais surtout, possédant tout ce qu'il faut (exif, pleine définition, image mentale et mode opératoire) tu peux tenter de produire ce que tu as vu avec l'il et non sur le dépoli 
Comme tu es équipé, tu pourras ensuite reprendre le bâtiment à la chambre dans les règles pour voir si ta correction était bonne 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




Jose Culot a dit:


> Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir jamais redressé une photo, evidement c'était avant l'invention du transistor. Nous avions à l'époque la possibilité de voir la photo avant de la tirer, grâce à la visée reflex.Quand on tirait avec, par exemple avec un fisheye, c'était un essai "pour voir" et il ne serait jamais venu à l'idée de le redresser....
> Maintenant vous tirez sans savoir quel résultat vous allez avoir ?



Disons que ce qui compte, c'est ce que l'on veut faire. Si on souhaite avoir une perspective de peintre (comme on la voit quoi) et qu'on n'a pas les moyens de s'offrir un décentrement optique à la prise de vue, le redressement logiciel permet de faire des choses superbes et il faut vraiment être de la partie pour avoir une chance de découvrir la manipulation une fois sur papier


----------



## momo-fr (8 Janvier 2012)

Pour la toiture c'est sûr qu'elle est "creuse" au centre, ce qui est très louche c'est l'état de la voiture et du rez-de chaussée mais Vincent ne veux pas avouer ce qu'il fait sur des photos sensées "copier" les tiennes  :rateau: 

Pour en revenir aux distorsions, avec mes raw je travaille avec l'outil de retouche de l'objectif de Camera Raw, je fait le plus gros, sachant que ce n'est pas un outil vraiment abouti même si la dernière version est assez complète, j'ai testé DxO mais je n'ai jamais pris la licence (vu mes besoins c'est pas rentable) et là on a un outil fabuleux question géométrie photo.


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Pour la toiture c'est sûr qu'elle est "creuse" au centre, ce qui est très louche c'est l'état de la voiture et du rez-de chaussée&#8230; mais Vincent ne veux pas avouer ce qu'il fait sur des photos sensées "copier" les tiennes&#8230;  :rateau:



Clairement, sur vos modifications, les roues de la voiture ça se voit, y a même pas de discussion (ou plutôt si). Et clairement, c'est en perspective de photos à la chambre que cette discussion m'intéresse 
_Quant à Sirdeck, je ne lui dis pas le nom de la rue de sa dernière à Honfleur, sinon il va penser que je le poursuis mais il prend le risque de me croiser_  

Bon plus sérieusement, sur un cliché comme ça, on fait quoi? 



​
la grande taille au besoin se trouve par là


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Bon plus sérieusement, sur un cliché comme ça, on fait quoi?


On regarde et on admire&#8230; non ?  

Tout le jeu vient des perspectives croisées, y retoucher enlèverai toute la magie de l'image&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Tout le jeu vient des perspectives croisées, y retoucher enlèverai toute la magie de l'image



Oui mais regarde le bas de l'image. On a l'impression que le cliché est plus petit en bas qu'en haut. C'est bien sûr qu'un effet d'optique. :rose:


----------



## joanes (9 Janvier 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> On regarde et on admire non ?
> 
> Tout le jeu vient des perspectives croisées, y retoucher enlèverai toute la magie de l'image



+1

Si tu redresses tu perds la flèche du haut et du même coup le dynamisme de l'image.


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Oui mais regarde le bas de l'image. On a l'impression que le cliché est plus petit en bas qu'en haut. C'est bien sûr qu'un effet d'optique.


Plus petit ?

Mois je vois le joli dégradé des espaces monter vers le haut, les cases du bas sont les plus grandes, rien ne me donne une impression de "petit"&#8230; on n'a pas les même yeux. 

La seule chose qui peut me questionner c'est le niveau du bas tronqué et très court, il perturbe l'assise de l'image mais rien de grave, l'enlever donnera plus d'air à la lecture, cela donne un peu plus d'ampleur.

Après on peut carrément recadrer et retraiter tout cela pour raconter autre chose :






_*This is my brain view*_

​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Plus petit ?
> 
> Mois je vois le joli dégradé des espaces monter vers le haut, les cases du bas sont les plus grandes, rien ne me donne une impression de "petit" on n'a pas les même yeux.



Si on peut voir nettement un trapèze si on accepte de se faire avoir par l'illusion d'optique


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Janvier 2012)

Ou sinon, encore plus simple, on regarde pas...


----------



## SirDeck (9 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Clairement, sur vos modifications, les roues de la voiture ça se voit, y a même pas de discussion (ou plutôt si). Et clairement, c'est en perspective de photos à la chambre que cette discussion m'intéresse
> _Quant à Sirdeck, je ne lui dis pas le nom de la rue de sa dernière à Honfleur, sinon il va penser que je le poursuis mais il prend le risque de me croiser_
> 
> Bon plus sérieusement, sur un cliché comme ça, on fait quoi?
> ...



Voilà typiquement une image dans laquelle la perspective verticale fait sens. Elle est même l'objet de la photo non ?
Pour ton illusion d'optique, c'est rigolo. 
Tu n'y peux pas grand-chose, c'est un peu comme les bandes de Mach.
Si tu es joueur, tu peux déformer ton image pour donner l'illusion qu'elle est rectangulaire alors qu'elle ne le sera plus


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2012)

Un nouveau logiciel démasque les falsifications de Photoshop

http://www.bluewin.ch/fr/index.php/...sifications_de_Photoshop/fr/multimedia/infos/

Pour les verticales et autres...... c'est foutu.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Janvier 2012)

L'article fait preuve d'une grande incompétence 
On l'a beaucoup répété ici, le numérique ne fait que rendre accessible à un plus grand nombre des manipulations qui ont toujours existées avec la photographie. Du grattage de la pupille systématiquement réalisée sur les plaques de daguerréotypes pour accentuer la netteté de l'il au milieu du XIXe aux découpes des films puis retouche à la gouache par Goude dans les années 80 en passant par les montages fusionnant plusieurs photos en une dans les années 30, la photo n'a jamais été autre chose qu'une création.
La seule innovation du numérique est culturelle : le grand public découvre qu'une photo est toujours suspecte, distincte de la réalité qu'elle représente.

Cependant, la photographie a très tôt été utilisée dans le domaine juridique pour faire preuve. Très tôt s'est posée la question de la "falsification" (c'est vrai pour les enregistrements de tous types). L'arsenal logiciel devant identifier les modifications logicielles après la prise de vue (qui implique déjà des modifications logicielles) vient juste s'ajouter à ce qui existait déjà.

Personnellement, je trouve beaucoup plus saint pour les modèles de les faire maigrir sous photoshop plutôt que dans la vraie vie.

La question posée ici n'est pas photographique. Elle est sociologique et psychologique. Ma reformulation personnelle : pourquoi les médias imposent-ils un modèle féminin qui enlève aux femmes leur sexualité ? Un corps d'enfant, sans caractères sexuels matures : pas de seins, pas de hanches, pas de poils pubiens (je ne parle même pas des poils sous les bras, c'est entré dans les murs depuis beaucoup trop longtemps pour être remis en cause sans risquer les quolibets).


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> L'article fait preuve d'une grande incompétence


Le truc c'est surtout que pour la photo qui illustre l'article y'a pas besoin de logiciel pour voir que ça a été retouché avec les pieds par un stagiaire infographiste cul de jatte


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Cependant, la photographie a très tôt été utilisée dans le domaine juridique pour faire preuve.* Très tôt s'est posée la question de la "falsification"*



Je ne pensais pas ce matin en postant dans pvbp être si proche de vos débats  En matière de preuve, certes, la question se pose en terme de falsification. Mais le plus grand risque à mon sens dans ce domaine est l'interprétation que l'on peut se faire d'un cliché, sans même la moindre falsification


----------



## SirDeck (10 Janvier 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le truc c'est surtout que pour la photo qui illustre l'article y'a pas besoin de logiciel pour voir que ça a été retouché avec les pieds par un stagiaire infographiste cul de jatte


A sa décharge, il a fait ça en 10 minutes 



vleroy a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas ce matin en postant dans pvbp être si proche de vos débats  En matière de preuve, certes, la question se pose en terme de falsification. Mais le plus grand risque à mon sens dans ce domaine est l'interprétation que l'on peut se faire d'un cliché, sans même la moindre falsification



Alors en justice, ils n'acceptent pas les photos pour démontrer que les murs d'un bâtiment ne sont pas verticaux 
Je ne suis pas juriste, mais la justice est basée sur une interprétation des faits car personne n'a accès aux faits réels (bah oui, mois je suis formé aux sciences cognitives plutôt et je sais bien que la perception est avant tout la création d'un monde). Donc on est attentif au fait que certaines propriétés de la photographie sont trompeuses. Par exemple, les photographies noir et blanc déssaturent énormément les couleurs 
Pour finir, la presse qui me fait bien marrer. Stephen Shore nous enseigne dans sa leçon que le premier élément en photographie c'est la position de l'appareil par rapport aux éléments : le point de vue. Tout est dans le nom ! C'est un point de vue ! Il y en a d'autres. Lorsque Depardon prend Le Pen en contre plongé avec ses chiens et son château, il prend un point de vue qui en fait un dictateur. Et il le sait très bien le filou. Mais ça, c'est du photojournalisme qui ne dérange pas la presse. Si Salgado nous fait des tirages noir et blanc qui s'inspirent de la peinture religieuse du 17e pour attirer l'attention sur des scènes dramatiques, là on commence à parler de manipulation. Si on ajoute de la fumée au-dessus d'une ville du moyen orient en guerre, on est viré.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Février 2012)

Petit retour sur l'architecture et certaines lois de construction parfois adaptées ou librement conjuguées aux besoins de "jointure" :







​


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

bel article sur l'est républicain de ce jour sur la photo de grodan et ses 14 mois d'exposition. Moi qui m'était imaginé tout un appareillage complexe et sophistiqué....
Brav ô-ô


----------



## Raf (10 Avril 2012)

Oui, encore faut il manger de la ricoré !


----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2012)

Ça marche aussi avec du cassoulet


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2012)

Ok pour les trainées du soleil, mais l'apparition du pavillon ? un reflet qui finit par impressionner le papier, une bidouille 'toshop pour 'faire la photo', ou quoi ou qu'est-ce ?

Sieur Grodan est demandé en cuisine


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2012)

Ben non a mon avis pas de bidouillé, au bout de 14 mois, c'est normal,que le pavillon soit "impressionné" sur la plaque. On en revient aux années 1850 ou il fallait une journée pour imprimer sur une plaque sensible.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2012)

Oui qu'il vienne s'expliquer aussi sur la durée. Parce que 14 mois c'est la durée de gestation chez les dromadaires !?


----------



## GroDan (10 Avril 2012)

Et "demer" je suis démasqué, va falloir que je me fende d'un post avec photos et texte...:mouais: bon, allez je vais me motiver mais vous me pardonnerais mes fautes d'orthographe...hein ?
De toute façon c'est super facile et très peu coûteux...j'ai pas eu le temps aujourd'hui, mais je vous fais une promesse d'élève de l'ENA, je m'y mets demain avec ma fille de 7 ans...on va vous faire un tuto. qui déchire .


----------



## SirDeck (10 Avril 2012)

et pis pourquoi c'est écrit tout partout sur l'image genre verso d'un papier photo des années 90 ? Hein ? pourquoi ? Ce nest pas fait avec Photoshop ça peut-être ?


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2012)

​La loi fondamentale de la photochimie, connue sous le nom de loi de  Grotthus-Draper, spécifie que seule la radiation absorbée par un système  peut initier une réaction photochimique.
Si un flux dintensité I0 pénètre un milieu homogène, il sera  partiellement réfléchi à chacune des interfaces (Ir) et absorbé par le  milieu (Ia). Lintensité du flux lumineux émergeant du milieu traversé  sera en conséquence donnée par:
It = I0  Ia  Ir



ou comment faire un solargraphe en ne mangeant que de la ®ico®é en engrossant des dromadaires...
ici:love:


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2012)

Passionnant ! Il faut être patient 
Sinon tu n'as pas répondu pour le pavillon, mais si j'en crois la photo dans ton tuto, où il n'apparait pas, ce serait donc une bidouille 'toshop ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> La loi fondamentale de la photochimie, connue sous le nom de loi de  Grotthus-Draper, spécifie que seule la radiation absorbée par un système  peut initier une réaction photochimique.
> Si un flux d&#8217;intensité I0 pénètre un milieu homogène, il sera  partiellement réfléchi à chacune des interfaces (Ir) et absorbé par le  milieu (Ia). L&#8217;intensité du flux lumineux émergeant du milieu traversé  sera en conséquence donnée par:
> It = I0 &#8211; Ia &#8211; Ir
> 
> ...



Mais tout ça ne nous dit pas quel est le coefficient de Schwartzchild de la surface ! 

Edit : Mea culpa, j'avais pas lu le blog avant d'écrire mes c*nneries !


----------



## ranxerox (13 Avril 2012)

je n'ai pas tout compris, comme quoi ce n'est peut-être aussi facile qu'il n'y parait :/
(il ne suffit pas de comprendre le principe pour réussir, j'ai l'impression)
il y a quand même quelque chose qui m'intrigue quant à la dureté du papier ?

ça a l'air bien tripal en tout cas ;-)


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Passionnant ! Il faut être patient
> Sinon tu n'as pas répondu pour le pavillon, mais si j'en crois la photo dans ton tuto, où il n'apparait pas, ce serait donc une bidouille 'toshop ?



Pardon, Romuald mais il ne s'agit pas d'une bidouille photoshop...je l'ai dit je n'ai pas ce logiciel et je ne sais pas m'en servir !
Le pavillon apparait réellement sur le négatif, puisque le positionnement de la boite était un peu bas !
Dans le post du blog, il s'agit d'une autre image, réalisée elle sur 4 mois...


----------



## SirDeck (10 Juin 2012)

> Comme je le dis souvent du haut de ma mégalomanie : "on ne peut pas reprocher à quelqu'un de ne pas savoir ce qu'il n'a pas appris" (c'est limite du Woody Allen non ?). Il faudra donc que je fasse un passage en cuisine pour dérouler ce que je crois percevoir de cette cuisine de chef. Je serais tout aussi bref



Chose promise, chose

Parlons cuisine photo et non Politique. Je ne suis pas un fan du centre gauche ou de la sociale démocratie de ce président, étant plutôt séduit par des voies qui privilégient plus d'égalité, de fraternité, de solidarité... Cela ne m'empêche pas de trouver cette photo de très grande qualité. Certes on peut essayer de croiser la cuisine et le message sous jacent. Mais on peut le faire d'un point de vue photographique. On peut ne pas aimer cette photo. Mais il me semble que penser qu'elle présente des erreurs et des maladresses, penser que Depardon n'a pas maîtrisé son affaire, c'est à mon sens ne pas avoir suffisamment d'éléments en mains. Comme promis, je tenterais donc d'en apporter immodestement du haut de mon amateurisme (qui aime).





Je disais ailleurs cette photo moderne. C'est qu'elle utilise des codes qui renvoient à une certaine tendance Je m'explique.
Pour faire très (trop) simple on peut découper la photographie en deux grandes tendances issues des deux premiers grands courants qui se sont succédé, le deuxième n'effaçant jamais le premier.
Ce que l'on nomme le Pictorialisme fait entrer la photographie dans l'art à la fin du 19e siècle. Un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discourt.


Comme l'illustre cette photo de Robert Demachy, la reproduction de la réalité n'est pas vraiment la préoccupation de cette "école".

Lorsque je dis que cette approche "picturale" n'a jamais disparu, c'est une évidence avec le retour des photos toutes bidouillées des iPhones. Mais on se souvient que des stars actuelles s'inscrivent totalement dans cette tendance.


Sarah Moon est sans doute la plus connue du grand publique.

Mais la relève est bien là.


Lili Roze

Tien ! Ces deux photographes sont des photographes qui travaillent dans le domaine de la Mode

En 1932 un groupe américain est créé en réaction au pictorialisme : f/67. L'idée est simple, la photo, ce n'est pas de la peinture, c'est un art nouveau qui doit se construire sur les propriétés des techniques photographiques. Il s'agit alors de reproduire la réalité le plus précisément possible.



Ansel Adams est sans doute le plus connu du groupe.

A partir de là, inutile de dire que, de même que, suite à l'invention de la photographie, le réalisme en peinture était devenu mal vu dans le monde des arts, le pictorialisme en photo devenait sans intérêt.

C'est toujours aux États-Unis qu'a lieu l'exposition New Topographics en 1975. Elle est dans la droite ligne du groupe f/67 mais s'intéresse aux paysages modifiés par l'homme. Elle réunit essentiellement de jeunes photographes comme Stephen Shore.



On trouve également un couple d'Allemands (les seuls non américains), Bernd et Hilla Becher.



Les élèves des Becher ont un grand succès aujourd'hui dans le domaine de l'art. On parle de la tendance Dusseldorf.



Andreas Gursky et ses photos monumentales (difficiles à rendre sur le Web) est le plus connu (car le plus cher ?)

Mais revenons au New Topographics. Dans les années 80, deux des photographes exposés participent à la mission photographique de la DATAR une commande publique visant à faire une "photographie" du paysage Français des années 1980. Parmi les autres photographes qui ont participé aux "missions" de la DATAR, on trouve



Raymond Depardon. On y arrive.


Son dernier travail s'inscrit totalement dans la ligne de cette mission de la DATAR sauf que justement cela n'en est plus une. Depardon est totalement libre.



Donc Hollande choisit Depardon plutôt que Sarah Moon. Il choisit le réel plutôt que le pictural.

A suivre


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2012)

Bel exposé. Je suis toujours stupéfait de voir que en partant de rien, ou supposé rien, comme ce garagiste devant son garage, certains en sortent quelque chose de vraiment bien. Un peu comme ce couple d'allemand qui passe son temps à photographier des friches ou ruines industriels. Leurs photos sont magnifiques. 
Reste à savoir pourquoi si le commun des mortels se met au même endroit avec le même appareil fera une photo banale.


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2012)

Voilà qui va ravir Azety et le Vinc LR

http://www.raymondemandepardon.fr/

Allez faut bien rigoler un peu nan !
Voilà un échange de mail entre potes qui a aboutit à ça !

  Mr Depardon, je vous passe Mr le président de la république

              Allo Raymond cest François tu fait ma photo.


   Raymond :   A super bien sur très honoré.  A bientôt


  Raymond : ptin Claudine y a François qui veut que je lui fasse la photo de sa carte didentité


  Claudine :   cest la classe Raymond en faite il nest pas si normal que ca se président


  Raymond : mais pour quoi tu dis ca ?


  Claudine : ben ta jamais fait de lumière toi tu ne va quand même pas faire une Trix dans lLeica sur les marches de lElysée


  Raymond : ah ouai ta pas tort.


  Claudine : pas grave je gère.   Allo Lumex  cest Claudine la femme du Raymond on aurait besoin de 2 ou 3 Cremer avec un truc pour faire pas trop dur cest pour la photo du président


  Lumex : pas problème madame Depardon mais les Cremer  ca se fait plus et pis cest pas très adapter a la photo. Un Sorco avec 2 grand para soft cest fait pour.


  Claudine : cest du flash ca ? Avec les flashs le Raymond y arrive pas y dit quon voie pas ce quont fait


  Lumex :  ah !  dans ce cas on va vous mettre une toile spi avec des HMI


  La Claudine : si vous le dite !   si on pouvait avoir des techniciens avec


  Lumex : pas de problème madame les electro feront linstallation et un type de la photo sera la pour étalonner 


  La Claudine : cest bon Raymond y en a pour 5 milles de matos on qua faire un devis a 20


  Raymond : avec  un peut chance après ça on pourra lui vendre un tour de France des communes PS en calèche avec du collodion. ca fera plaisir à Cécile la calèche


  Claudine : jappelle Jacques Cousin ou Eric Mengual ?


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2012)

En voyant pour la première fois l'image du portrait Officiel du président par Depardon, étrangement, j'ai rapidement pensé à cette sorte d'icône de Jeff Wall




Ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce photographe Canadien se souviendront peut-être de ce Français qui s'en est récemment ouvertement inspiré, Mohamed Bourouissa



On parle parfois de photographie cinéma. Il s'agit en effet de mises en scènes généralement réalisées avec le concours d'acteurs. L'idée est de faire croire à un instantané, tout en ne cherchant pas vraiment à le faire croire jusqu'au bout, les tirages étant grands comme des tableaux classiques.

Lorsque l'on voit le reportage sur les coulisses du portrait de Depardon, on est bien dans ce genre d'approche. Depardon fait répéter "l'acteur" pendant plus de 20 minutes avant de sortir le "vrai" matériel de prise de vue ; Les choix techniques visent à obtenir une photographie réaliste.
L'approche photographique de Wall assume totalement une évidence : la photographie est toujours un point de vue, au sens propre (on choisit de se mettre à un endroit dans la scène) comme au figuré (on cherche à dire, à transmettre quelque chose). Alors comme finalement c'est du cinéma, autant y aller à fond : on raconte une histoire.

A suivre


----------



## collodion (12 Juin 2012)

@sirdeck : tu parles de la photo de Depardon ré-introduite dans une tradition d'histoire de l'art. J'en conclus que Hollande, par le choix de son photographe, veut devenir une icône car les "portraits officiels de président" s'insèrent davantage dans une tradition de portraits qui médiatisent un statut social

- peintures des rois
- daguérréotypes, plaques de verre, des élites
 - Et surtout la carte de cabinet et la démocratisation des portraits au XIXème siècle...


----------



## SirDeck (12 Juin 2012)

En fait, je voulais montrer qu'en choisissant Depardon, le Président souhaitait inscrire son portrait dans un type de photographie qui effectivement à une histoire, et que cette histoire étant assez courte (contrairement au pictorialisme elle ne reprend pas des codes formels issus de la peinture classique) elle n'est pas "populaire" et peut susciter un premier mouvement de rejeter.

En ce qui concerne la tradition du portrait, je crois avoir lu que le portrait du président dans les mairies a été mis en place lors de la IIIe république pour que les Français puissent voir à quoi ressemblait leur président. Mais avec l'arrivée de la photographie de presse au début du XXe siècle, ce besoin tombe, mais la tradition reste. Il faut attendre le milieu des années 70 et Giscard pour voir cette tradition bousculée. Le recoure à un photographe reconnu qui imprime sa marque change les choses. Seul le dernier Président n'a pas respecté cette nouvelle règle pourtant très intéressante.


----------



## collodion (13 Juin 2012)

Ça dépend de ce que tu appelle un photographe reconnu. Pour N. Sarkozy, c'est un photographe des Média (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Warrin) reconnu dans sa profession... Certes il ne fait pas figure d'artiste.

Sinon, c'est Disdéri qui lança la tradition du portrait ou la représentation du statut social : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%C3%A9_Adolphe_Eug%C3%A8ne_Disd%C3%A9ri

Et pour voir les tronches des Présidents depuis Louis Napoléon Bonaparte : http://www.demenageonslelysee.fr/exercice.htm


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Ça dépend de ce que tu appelle un photographe reconnu. Pour N. Sarkozy, c'est un photographe des Média (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Warrin) reconnu dans sa profession... Certes il ne fait pas figure d'artiste.
> 
> Sinon, c'est Disdéri qui lança la tradition du portrait ou la représentation du statut social : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%C3%A9_Adolphe_Eug%C3%A8ne_Disd%C3%A9ri
> 
> Et pour voir les tronches des Présidents depuis Louis Napoléon Bonaparte : http://www.demenageonslelysee.fr/exercice.htm



Je parlais ici des portraits officiels accrochés dans les mairies depuis la troisième république. D'après André Gunthert, _le premier président de la République à adopter le portrait photographique est Adolphe Thiers en 1871_. On y reviendra.

Concernant la notion de photographe connu, ton lien porte la réponse. Warrin est connu pour avoir réalisé le portrait du président Sarkozy.

Lartigue























Freund






























Rheims




























Sacré Chirac ! (j'ai censuré pour respecter la charte :rose


Depardon


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2012)

Le point de vue.

Il me semble que le point de vue est l'élément physique le plus important en photographie. Un pas en avant et voilà qu'une branche d'arbre semble sortir de l'oreille du sujet et un pas en arrière fait apparaître un panneau routier dans le cadre. La photographie, cela n'aura échappé à personne, est un plan en deux dimensions. Certains points de vue permettent de donner ce que Shore appelle une surface transparente. Le photographe obtient une profondeur.





Thomas Struth (un autre élève des Becher)​

C'est le cas du portrait réalisé par Depardon. Le décore donne un bel effet de profondeur en utilisant au moins deux leviers. L'étalement sur plusieurs plans. Ici on a trois plans bien distincts en terme de profondeur : le sujet, l'arbre, les bâtiments. Le deuxième levier concerne la fuite vers le point de rencontre des deux bâtiments. Tien, le point est à peu près au niveau d'un point d'or (croisement des tiers) et pas n'importe lequel, en haut à gauche.

Mais il s'agit d'un portrait et le point de vue sur le sujet est très important. Nous voyons des humains tous les jours et nous les voyons à des distances, des points de vue différents. Il y a une relation directe entre la distance entre deux personnes et la relation qu'elles ont. Par exemple lorsque l'on se parle, on est à une distance assez faible. Pour avoir une relation, il faut donc généralement s'approcher. Et plus la relation est étroite, plus la distance diminue, plus on est proche et plus on est Proche. On est mal alaise si quelqu'un qui ne nous est pas intime s'approche trop.
La distance du point de vue a donc du sens. Mais la règle "classique" veut que l'on réalise les portraits de loin. Cela doit permettre de retrouver les proportions du visage tel que les Grecs nous les ont légués dans leurs gravures et leurs bas-reliefs.

Je propose ici un exemple caricatural, deux portraits d'Elijah Wood par Denis Rouvre (qui n'est pas vraiment dans la tendance réaliste). L'exemple n'est pas complet car le portrait de loin n'est pas encore assez loin pour être vraiment Classique. Mais il faut dire que les portraitistes renommés du moment (Crespy, Swirc, Bonnet, Robert, etc. pour les Français) photographient de près.









On voit aisément ici que la distance du sujet change totalement les proportions du visage. Plus on est proche, moins c'est Grec. Mais plus on est proche et plus on est proche. Vous pouvez donc avoir une rencontre très intime avec Elijah grâce à Rouvre. Vous êtes à la place de sa belle lorsqu'il se réveille en plein cauchemar.

Depardon est proche du président pour faire ce portrait et les proportions n'avantagent pas le sujet si on le compare aux canons.




Mais ces proportions typiques de la proximité donnent l'illusion de cette proximité sur une surface en deux dimensions : la photographie. Le sujet est perçu comme proche, accessible


A suivre


----------



## collodion (14 Juin 2012)

Je me trompe où j'ai l'impression que t'as pas aimé la critique générale négative du portrait de Depardon ?
Je comprends pas où tu veux en venir...


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Je comprends pas où tu veux en venir...



Le monsieur te dis qu'il fait un p'tit cours d'histoire de la photographie là où d'autres font du prosélytisme


----------



## collodion (14 Juin 2012)

Ça va être chaud. Quoique je puisse argumenter, je ne peux que tomber dans la politique.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Mais choisir un photographe reconnu c'est&#8230;



Avant tout un choix esthétique.


----------



## collodion (14 Juin 2012)

Choix esthétique pour un usage.

@aCLR : avant l'Edit j'avais écrit 

"Mais choisir un photographe reconnu c'est politique ! Et discuter du choix l'est aussi..."


----------



## SirDeck (15 Juin 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Je me trompe où j'ai l'impression que t'as pas aimé la critique générale négative du portrait de Depardon ?
> Je comprends pas où tu veux en venir...



Il me semble que je n'avance pas masqué. Mon introduction me paraissait claire : 



SirDeck a dit:


> Chose promise, chose
> 
> Parlons cuisine photo et non Politique. Je ne suis pas un fan du centre gauche ou de la sociale démocratie de ce président, étant plutôt séduit par des voies qui privilégient plus d'égalité, de fraternité, de solidarité... Cela ne m'empêche pas de trouver cette photo de très grande qualité. Certes on peut essayer de croiser la cuisine et le message sous jacent. Mais on peut le faire d'un point de vue photographique. On peut ne pas aimer cette photo. Mais il me semble que penser qu'elle présente des erreurs et des maladresses, penser que Depardon n'a pas maîtrisé son affaire, c'est à mon sens ne pas avoir suffisamment d'éléments en mains. Comme promis, je tenterais donc d'en apporter immodestement du haut de mon amateurisme (qui aime).






collodion a dit:


> Ça va être chaud. Quoique je puisse argumenter, je ne peux que tomber dans la politique.



Non, tu ne tomberas pas . Et si cela arrive, la modération, toute attentionnée, te relèvera 
Cela n'aurait rien à faire ici. Ce n'est pas inintéressant, c'est juste qu'il s'agit d'un sujet pour la terrasse.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2012)

On reste du bon côté de la "ligne"...
C'est à dire sur la photographie; le reste chez Frère Nephou : au comptoir.
Merci.


----------



## SirDeck (16 Juin 2012)

Le cadrage.



> Une photographie à des bords, le monde n'en a pas. Les bords séparent ce qui est dans l'image de ce qui n'y est pas.


Ce qui est bien chez Shore, c'est qu'il n'a pas peur de dire des choses banales qui résument pourtant l'essentiel.
Donc une fois le point de vue choisi en mode monoculaire (en 2D quoi), il s'agit de découper la photo du monde, de définir ses bords, de cadrer. Pour cela on choisit la focale qui va donner la taille du cadre puis on déplace ce cadre dans la scène sans pour autant vraiment bouger dans la scène (nous avons vu que cet aspect dépendait du point de vue). Depardon choisit de garder l'horizon horizontal et de le placer à peu près au milieu comme le faisaient beaucoup les impressionnistes.










Cela a un avantage en photographie : Les verticales restent verticales ce qui permet d'obtenir une perspective de peintre. Ainsi, le bâtiment à l'arrière présente des verticales verticales.



Pour maintenir sur la photo les belles verticales de cette architecture, comme Depardon, Gabriele Basilico devait garder son plan film parfaitement vertical. Mais il souhaitait cadrer de sorte que l'horizon se trouve au premier quart bas pour faire entrer la verrière dans le cadre. Il a donc dû décentrer l'image vers le haut sans remettre en cause la verticalité du plan film.



Au contraire Berenice Abbott bascule son appareil pour donner ces verticales fuyantes.

Depardon choisit de garder deux bâtiments perpendiculaires qui, nous l'avons vu, se rejoignent à peu près dans le croisement des tiers en haut à gauche et qui participent à cette illusion de profondeur. Ils gardent des arbres qui présentent des fonctions multiples et classiques : comme pour le bâtiment coupé à gauche, les arbres coupés par le cadre à droite induisent que le monde se poursuit en dehors du cadre ; L'arbre très vertical "participe" du cadre, il devient un montant du cadre ; nous l'avons vu, les arbres donnent un deuxième plan qui contribue à l'illusion de profondeur. Les drapeaux à gauches (le Français apparu avec Chirac et l'Européen avec Sarkozy) s'appuient également sur le cadre (on voit bien ici que le cadre est un élément constitutif de la photo). Beaucoup de ciel et de pelouse vide qui concours très largement à la simplicité du résultat.



> Si le peintre part de la toile blanche et construit une image, le photographe part du désordre du monde et sélectionne une image. Le photographe[] simplifie le fouillis
> Shore​



Le sujet est cadré en plan américain (avec un point de vue en léger contre-plongé) plutôt large (c'est plus que mi-cuisse là) avec la tête sur le tiers vertical et de manière frontale, ce qui est très classique en format carré. Car il n'aura échappé à personne que le cadre est carré. Lartigue passait du mode portrait au mode paysage et Depardon change carrément de format. Les papys n'ont aucun respect des traditions.

Trois des quatres coins de l'image sont bien "fermés" par des zones naturellement sombres (qui ont peut-être été accentuées au tirage) pour bien fermer le cadre.
Ce cadrage très travaillé est non seulement réalisé à main levée, mais en marchant à reculons. Après une bonne vingtaine de minutes d'entraînement avec le sujet, 12 ou 24 déclenchements du Vieux Rolleiflex et la surprise du résultat après le développement


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2012)

L'instant

Le monde réel se déploie dans la temporalité alors que la photographie est statique, l'image est figée. C'est un instant, un extrait du temps. On se souvient du concept d'instant décisif de Cartier Bresson.



Ici la photo de Bresson repose essentiellement sur le fait qu'il a capté l'instant où le reflet de l'homme se détachait parfaitement dans l'eau dans un mouvement très lisible.


Mais il peut s'agir de capturer une émotion, un sentiment fugace qui a "échappé" au sujet. C'est ce que fige cet étonnant portrait de Marilyn par Avedon







La photographie s'imprime sur plus ou moins de temps, le temps d'obturation. Shore distingue trois types de temps.

Le temps suspendu : le sujet est au repos, il n'y a pas de mouvement, on ne peut pas voir le temps passer.
Les natures mortes, par exemple, sont généralement de ce type.





Irving Penn






François Gillet​



Le temps qui fuse :  le sujet ou/et le photographe est en mouvement et l'obturation est suffisamment lente pour que le mouvement apparaisse par un flou sur l'image.




Willy Ronis






Wilfred Van Zyl​



du temps figé : une exposition de courte durée arrête tout mouvement, capture un grain de temps.





Dali par Philippe Halsman






Agoria par Denis Rouvre​


Depardon qui recule fige un président qui marche, qui avance vers lui, qui s'éloigne du "château". Le sujet bouge, le fond bouge (car le photographe bouge), mais il n'y a pas de flou de bougé, c'est du temps figé. Alors oui, ce n'est pas évident tout de suite car une photo qui fige un mouvement donne à voir un instant que seule une photographie peut capter. Mais en même temps, la photo ne représente pas un sujet à l'arrêt car la position nous paraîtrait normale. Non, comme il s'agit de temps figé, l'esprit doit analyser et déduire le contexte d'où provient cet instant arrêté, cet instant que son système visuel ne peut pas percevoir : comme pour les portraits de Dali ou d'Agora ci-dessus. C'est une image qui demande un travail de lecture.



138539​


----------



## GroDan (20 Juin 2012)

oui ! mais j'ai un peu le sentiment d'un gros potage dans toutes ces explications même si tout est assez juste mais tous de même un peu amalgamer...autant qu'un potage peut l'être .
je n'aurais pas la prétention de contredire Sirdeck, simplement apporter un paradigme différent.
Tout d'abord, le Raymond n'est pas ce que l'on pourrait appelé un portraitiste, on sent que l'exercice n'a pas été facile, l'emploi de 3 boîtiers, plusieurs centaines de photos pour un résultat qui crée polémique !
Ensuite concernant, le rapport peinture/photo, là je ne serais pas trop verbeux car j'ai encore bcp à apprendre, mais il y a à mon sens de sacrés raccourcis dans les explications ci-dessus. Le rapport à l'image change à la Renaissance avec l'utilisation d'instruments optiques, que ce soit les camerae obscurae ou les camerae lucidae (au 18 éme notemment ), mais la scission se fait dans la peinture italienne et la peinture hollandaise, ces deux peuples ayant une approche picturale radicalement différente...les italiens travaillaient beaucoup leurs dessins avec des esquisses, des études ou des croquis préparatoires, les hollandais eux étaient beaucoup plus "one shoot", et travaillaient beaucoup moins en amont leurs toiles. Même si nous trouvons des instruments optiques chez les peintres des deux pays à la même période et des approches différentes, nous avons toujours la même volonté : rendre compte de la réalité....











Après qu'est ce qui pousse à croire que les peintres à partir du 17 éme ont été des utilisateurs de dispositif optiques, il y a a cette période un changement radical de la façon de peindre, beaucoup plus proche de la réalité et surtout l'apparition de la perspective et une chose assez significative, le fait que dans de nombreux portraits de l'époque les personnages deviennent subitement des gauchers !!






Bref, je dis ça au fond je dis rien !


----------



## SirDeck (20 Juin 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> oui ! mais j'ai un peu le sentiment d'un gros potage dans toutes ces explications même si tout est assez juste mais tous de même un peu amalgamer...autant qu'un potage peut l'être .
> je n'aurais pas la prétention de contredire Sirdeck, simplement apporter un paradigme différent.


Sirdeck n'est qu'un amateur et il n'y a aucune prétention à le contredire 



GroDan a dit:


> Tout d'abord, le Raymond n'est pas ce que l'on pourrait appelé un portraitiste, on sent que l'exercice n'a pas été facile, l'emploi de 3 boîtiers, plusieurs centaines de photos pour un résultat qui crée polémique !


Tu as raison, il n'est pas spécialisé dans le portrait comme Freund ou même Rheims. Mais le portrait est une figure imposée et Depardon s'y est déjà illustré.























​
Pour ce qui est des trois boîtiers, il me semblait que le numérique venait remplacer le Polaroïd pour préparer la prise de vue finale : lumières, dynamique, poses, etc. Il faut dire que là, il était nécessaire de faire répéter un sujet encore peu habitué à l'exercice. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'a tiré qu'un rouleau de 120. Pour le 35mm, je ne sais pas. Mais je me trompe peut-être.



GroDan a dit:


> Ensuite concernant, le rapport peinture/photo, là je ne serais pas trop verbeux car j'ai encore bcp à apprendre, mais il y a à mon sens de sacrés raccourcis dans les explications ci-dessus. Le rapport à l'image change à la Renaissance avec l'utilisation d'instruments optiques, que ce soit les camerae obscurae ou les camerae lucidae (au 18 éme notemment ), mais la scission se fait dans la peinture italienne et la peinture hollandaise, ces deux peuples ayant une approche picturale radicalement différente...les italiens travaillaient beaucoup leurs dessins avec des esquisses, des études ou des croquis préparatoires, les hollandais eux étaient beaucoup plus "one shoot", et travaillaient beaucoup moins en amont leurs toiles. Même si nous trouvons des instruments optiques chez les peintres des deux pays à la même période et des approches différentes, nous avons toujours la même volonté : rendre compte de la réalité....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, c'est intéressant 
Il me semblait bien que les impressionnistes aimaient bien placer l'horizon au milieu, que le milieu n'est pas forcément une grave erreur de goût 
Mais la photographie est un art graphique et les arts graphiques partagent beaucoup de choses.

Pour en revenir au potage, je ne fais qu'essayer (immodestement) de montrer que cette photo n'est certainement pas une photo amateur :mouais:. Du coup, ça fait cuisine même si je reste au niveau très basique de la prise de vue en reprenant le découpage de Shore. Avant cela, j'avais positionné Depardon dans le courant "réaliste" de la photographie.

C'est sûr que si le Président avait fait appeler à un "jeune" portraitiste de talent cela aurait pu donner un portrait tout à fait différent 






Denis Rouvre​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2012)

Mouais, je reste septique :






Quand on veut couper les cheveux en quatre on obtient une coupe au carré comme la photo officielle :






On s'éloigne du sujet, voire on lui tourne le dos :






Et l'instant si fugace se fait la malle :






Pourtant le portrait peut être rieur :






Il peut se jouer de l'ombre :






Pour l'officiel on fait quand même souvent la retape :






Hollande aurait dû donner un message fort au pays :






Plutôt que d'essayer de faire populo :






 :rateau: ​


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2012)

Hollande aurait eu un meilleur portrait par un paparazzi de Paris Match. Il s'est trompé. Depardon a essayé, mais l'effet artistique ne fonctionne pas, il rend le président ridicule.

Pour ce qui est de la réception des sociologues de l'image qui caractérisent cette image d'amateur, si tu les lisais plus souvent, tu saurais que l'opinion n'est pas négative. Au contraire.

Allez prend pas la mouche Sirdeck, la photo est drôle, on devrait tous en rire. Comme l'on devrait tous rire de ce qui est posté dans PVPBP même si c'est raté....


----------



## GroDan (21 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sirdeck n'est qu'un amateur et il n'y a aucune prétention à le contredire



Ah que Sirdeck, il parle de lui à la troisième personne, qu'il se prend pour allez Delon ou même Jauni...je blague !



SirDeck a dit:


> Tu as raison, il n'est pas spécialisé dans le portrait comme Freund ou même Rheims. Mais le portrait est une figure imposée et Depardon s'y est déjà illustré.


 
Oui, mais pas dans les même conditions de travail, je reste persuadé que d'être entouré de matériel, de techos et autres conseillers, ne fait pas faire la même chose que si tu te retrouves seul avec ton sujet et un boitier avec la vue 32 au compteur et plus de pelloche dans le sac !​


SirDeck a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des trois boîtiers, il me semblait que le numérique venait remplacer le Polaroïd pour préparer la prise de vue finale : lumières, dynamique, poses, etc. Il faut dire que là, il était nécessaire de faire répéter un sujet encore peu habitué à l'exercice. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'a tiré qu'un rouleau de 120. Pour le 35mm, je ne sais pas. Mais je me trompe peut-être.



Là, je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord, le François, faire le pose-man, ça le connaît, 35 ans de carrière politique, ça forme à l'exercice et puis il a déjà dû prendre des cours, se faire coacher, conseiller, maquiller, préparer, masser...bref, tous ce que le commun des mortels fait avant de se faire prendre en photo :love:.
Concernant l'histoire du film 120, là je LOL grave, je savais pas que Rollei faisait des 6x6 jetable, j'ignorais que l'on ne pouvait pas m'être un autre film lorsque l'on avait terminé le précèdent, il existe encore du film 220 au pire, sinon l'embauche d'un assistant supplémentaire aurait pu être utile....





​






SirDeck a dit:


> Pour en revenir au potage, je ne fais qu'essayer (immodestement) de montrer que cette photo n'est certainement pas une photo amateur :mouais:. Du coup, ça fait cuisine même si je reste au niveau très basique de la prise de vue en reprenant le découpage de Shore. Avant cela, j'avais positionné Depardon dans le courant "réaliste" de la photographie.
> 
> C'est sûr que si le Président avait fait appeler à un "jeune" portraitiste de talent cela aurait pu donner un portrait tout à fait différent



Oui, et c'est pour cela que j'adore le travail du Raymond...cependant je vais rajouter une louche à la sauce, on est quelques potes photographes pros et amateurs à se retrouver autour d'une bière de temps à autre et l'un de ceux ci nous a expliquer qu'au fond, le Raymond il y connaît que dalle en technique, bon ok, il pratique la chambre 20x25, et il a fait des millions de clichés au 24x36 et autres formats, il maîtrise la profondeur de champ et le couple diaph/vitesse...quoi que des fois, le hasard (heureux)....mais ça suffit pas, il y connaît qu'd en lumière, flash et compagnie et encore moins en Shemflug :love:.
Moi, j'en sais rien, je me dis que l'émotion est au dessus de la technique:rateau::rateau:
_Mais que des fois la technique, ça aide_...


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Juin 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> Moi, j'en sais rien, je me dis que l'émotion est au dessus de la technique:rateau::rateau:
> _Mais que des fois la technique, ça aide_...



Pour moi, la photo c'est comme le vin.Il y a celui que j'aime et celui que je n'aime pas (Quel qu'en soit le prix ou l'origine)
La photo, je regardej'aime ou je n'aime pas ...et c'est sans appel.


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Pour moi, la photo c'est comme le vin.Il y a celui que j'aime et celui que je n'aime pas (Quel qu'en soit le prix ou l'origine)
> La photo, je regardej'aime ou je n'aime pas ...et c'est sans appel.



Un enfant de 5 ans a peu près le même niveau de réflexion...!

Il y a deux trois personnes qui essaient d'apporter leur expérience, leur point de vue de manière plutôt constructive et agréable, mais non, on en reste au "j'aime, je n'aime pas"


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> Mais ça suffit pas, il y connaît qu'd en lumière, flash et compagnie et encore moins en Shemflug


Pour ma part c'est pareil, le Scheimpflug ça m'a l'air trop compliqué


----------



## ergu (21 Juin 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Pour moi, la photo c'est comme le vin



Hum...
prends garde, tout de même, à la photo _après _le vin...


----------



## SirDeck (21 Juin 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Mouais, je reste septique :
> 
> []http://momofr.free.fr/down/deux_pardons_06.jpg[/]
> 
> ...







collodion a dit:


> Hollande aurait eu un meilleur portrait par un paparazzi de Paris Match. Il s'est trompé. Depardon a essayé, mais l'effet artistique ne fonctionne pas, il rend le président ridicule.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la réception des sociologues de l'image qui caractérisent cette image d'amateur, si tu les lisais plus souvent, tu saurais que l'opinion n'est pas négative. Au contraire.
> 
> Allez prend pas la mouche Sirdeck, la photo est drôle, on devrait tous en rire. Comme l'on devrait tous rire de ce qui est posté dans PVPBP même si c'est raté....



Paris Match est un magazine qui reprenait le concept de Life







C'est vrai que de nombreux photographes Français y ont contribué parfois très brillamment. Comme Depardon par exemple ? En même temps, à l'époque, le photographe sur le terrain prenait les photos, glissait les pellicules dans une enveloppe pour son agence et il les découvrait dans les journaux de la semaine suivante.

J'espère bien que les sociologues de l'image dont tu parles où toutes personnes dont le métier est de s'intéresser à la photographie savent parfaitement tout ce que j'ai déroulé sur ce sujet. Ils ne caractérisent donc pas cette image d'amateur, mais peut-être d'image reconstruisant (vaguement en fait) une photo amateur (comme j'en parlais plus haut avec Wall), une photo qui se situe plus dans le courant "photographique réaliste".



GroDan a dit:


> Ah que Sirdeck, il parle de lui à la troisième personne, qu'il se prend pour allez Delon ou même Jauni...je blague !


Alain Delon est découvert. Il préfère cependant échanger sur le Web sous le couvert de l'anonymat du pseudonyme. Car comme le dit Michel, cet immense philosophe, qui est à la philosophie ce que le Lino était au cinéma, le Web permet de faire dialoguer d'égale à égale, une femme au foyer, un sans domicile, un riche patron de multinational, un retraité désabusé, un jeune boutonneux plein de certitudes&#8230; Ma Romy comme la Simone auraient adoré cela. 



GroDan a dit:


> Là, je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord, le François, faire le pose-man, ça le connaît, 35 ans de carrière politique, ça forme à l'exercice et puis il a déjà dû prendre des cours, se faire coacher, conseiller, maquiller, préparer, masser...bref, tous ce que le commun des mortels fait avant de se faire prendre en photo :love:.


Tu as certainement raison. Mais cet usage préliminaire du numérique a sans doute un but. Il me semble que cela remplace bien le polaroïd pour la préparation.



GroDan a dit:


> Concernant l'histoire du film 120, là je LOL grave, je savais pas que Rollei faisait des 6x6 jetable, j'ignorais que l'on ne pouvait pas m'être un autre film lorsque l'on avait terminé le précèdent, il existe encore du film 220 au pire, sinon l'embauche d'un assistant supplémentaire aurait pu être utile....



Là, c'est soi un choix, soi une légende&#8230;
Mais le Depardon, ce n'est pas un fou du déclenchement. Il n'a pas fait de studio, ou pas beaucoup, ce n'est pas un Demarchelier qui te brûlait du film (comme les autres), à un rythme de plus de 200 vues par séances. Il devait y avoir un assistant uniquement pour charger les boîtiers 







GroDan a dit:


> Oui, et c'est pour cela que j'adore le travail du Raymond...cependant je vais rajouter une louche à la sauce, on est quelques potes photographes pros et amateurs à se retrouver autour d'une bière de temps à autre et l'un de ceux ci nous a expliquer qu'au fond, le Raymond il y connaît que dalle en technique, bon ok, il pratique la chambre 20x25, et il a fait des millions de clichés au 24x36 et autres formats, il maîtrise la profondeur de champ et le couple diaph/vitesse...quoi que des fois, le hasard (heureux)....mais ça suffit pas, il y connaît qu'd en lumière, flash et compagnie et encore moins en Shemflug :love:.
> Moi, j'en sais rien, je me dis que l'émotion est au dessus de la technique:rateau::rateau:
> _Mais que des fois la technique, ça aide_...



Tout est dans cette dernière phrase non ? L'émotion n'est pas au-dessus de rien. Un pianiste (vous savez ces tarés qui appuient sur des touches pendant 5 heures par jours depuis qu'ils ont 6 ans, 7 heures en période de concours) pour vraiment interpréter, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut qu'il oublie la technique. On l'aura compris, pour oublier quelque chose, il faut d'abord savoir cette chose. En fait, oublier, ici, c'est tout simplement que cela devient naturel, inconscient. Laura Wilson qui assistait Richard Avedon sur "American West" (un de mes deux plus grand chocs photo, les vrais les tirages, ceux tirés sous la direction du maître :love rapportait que s'il y avait un truc qui l'ennuyait au plus haut point, c'était bien lorsque quelqu'un lui parlait technique.



Comme sur les autres photos du livre, on le voit bien ici au travail : il échange avec le sujet pendant que la technique est gérée par les assistants. Parce qu'une fois qu'une technique est décidée (lumière naturelle à l'ombre d'un mur au nord, avec un fond blanc, un gros réflecteur, "t'est gentil tu me fais un net sur les yeux dans les 1 cm de pdc", etc.) ce qui compte, c'est ce qui se passe entre celui qui déclenche et celui qui est devant l'objectif et ce n'est pas en changeant les plaques sur la chambre que cette relation peut se maintenir avec une telle intensité.
D'ailleurs, comme certains insistent  cette chambre aurait sans doute fait de très beaux Scheimpflug  Mais je n'ai jamais vu de clichés d'Avedon qui utilisaient cette solution. 

Personnellement, j'ai utilisé le Scheimpflug une seule fois (et c'était très bon, juste poché dans l'huile d'olive) : 





Alain Delon​
Je comprends que Petit Scarab aient acheté un 90 TSE pour ses natures mortes de cuisine.

Je parle bien de Scheimpflug, pas d'anti-Scheimpflug. Depardon doit avoir horreur de ça, pas très réaliste l'anti-Scheimpflug. Peut-être aime-t-il ce qu'en fait Barbieri. On s'était bien amusé à en reproduire sous Phososhop avec JP&#8230; en cuisine si je ne m'abuse, cet endroit où l'on parle technique&#8230; 





Olivo Barbieri​

Bon, la mise au point ce ne sera pas encore pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## joanes (22 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> photo toussa, shampflux etc...



Merci  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> On s'était bien amusé à en reproduire sous Phososhop avec JP en cuisine si je ne m'abuse, cet endroit où l'on parle technique


Yes! 
Et après j'ai arrêté a cause des nausées et céphalées


----------



## SirDeck (24 Juin 2012)

La mise au point

Il s'agit du quatrième grand facteur dont dépend la transformation du monde opérée par une photographie selon Shore. Comme on l'a vu avec l'anti-Scheimpflug utilisé par Barbieri (présenté plus haut), la mise au point peut transformer le monde de manière radicale. Ici, la bascule a considérablement réduit le plan de netteté. Une telle vision n'est pas normale pour le système sensoriel humain : un plan de netteté aussi court ne peut être vu que lorsque l'on regarde quelque chose de très près (comme avec un appareil photo sans bascule, le système optique humain étant construit de la même manière pour sa partie mécanique). Etant donné les proportions, le système cognitif "voit" une maquette.

En général, le plan de netteté est plus proche de celui de l'humain. Mais comme nous lavons dit plus haut, la photographie est une interprétation du monde, elle est dans un cadre, en 2D, etc. Le facteur de mise au point, comme les facteurs précédents, est un choix du photographe.

Le plan de mise au point est habituellement utilisé pour isoler un élément du reste de la photographie.





Art Streiber






Susan Sontag par Annie Leibovitz​

Dans le domaine du portrait, il est souvent utilisé pour "masquer" les imperfections de la peau. On fait le net sur les yeux et on laisse le reste dans une brume avantageuse.






Mona Kuhn






Léa Crespi​

Mais il est également possible de faire une photo totalement nette. Ce n'est pas pour cela que tous les points de la photo sont vus nettes en même temps. Je dois approfondir ce point souvent mal connu afin de me faire comprendre.

Contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent y compris des photographes (c'est un ancien étudiant en sciences cognitives qui parle), la vision humaine ne s'arrête pas à sa partie mécanique qui ressemble effectivement à un appareil photo. Le traitement cognitif qui est mis en jeux est extrêmement complexe et il commence au niveau de la rétine (la couche interne de l'il qui contient les cellules photosensibles) qui n'est pas seulement une surface photosensible mais déjà un organe de traitement où se commence la "fabrication" de l'image. En ce qui concerne la mise au point, certes, l'étirement du cristallin (qui correspond à l'objectif) et l'iris qui ouvre plus ou moins la pupille (ce qui correspond au diaphragme) ont un impact direct sur le plan de netteté. Mais dans le cas de l'il humain, la partie de la rétine qui voie avec précision est extrêmement étroite. Il est possible d'en faire l'expérience : 
Tendez votre bras devant vous en dressant le pouce vers le haut. Regardez le centre de l'ongle. Sans changer la position de votre il, portez votre attention sur l'image autour de l'ongle. Vous percevez que le bord de l'ongle est déjà imprécis par rapport au centre et que la pliure du pouce est franchement brumeuse. L'image que vous voyez naturellement est une construction mentale qui est assemblée en partie avec les très nombreuses images que transmet le système optique, mais également, pour une très grande part, avec du matériel en provenance de votre mémoire. C'est pourquoi l'exercice précédent est difficile. Car il faut arriver à percevoir ce qui provient du système oculaire alors que la mémoire propose spontanément de faire sortir cette image imprécise de la brume en fournissant le matériel manquant.

Par conséquent une photo parfaitement nette ne peut physiquement pas être vue nette dans sa globalité. L'il, lorsqu'il la parcourt ne "voit" net que la partie qui est projetée sur la partie de la rétine qui voit de manière détaillée (la macula et pour être encore plus précis, la fovéa). D'où ce phénomène étonnant que décrit très bien Shore (cela nécessite un peu de concentration) : 




> Regardez bien cette photographie de Robert Adams. Déplacez votre attention du bord inférieur à l'écran de cinéma en traversant le parking. De l'écran, passez à la montagne à droite et au-delà au ciel.
> 
> Refaites le même chemin à travers l'image, mais cette fois en prenant conscience que lorsque votre regard traverse le parking  lorsque votre attention s'enfonce dans l'espace représentatif  vous avez la sensation de changer la mise au point, vos yeux accommodant sur un plan de plus en plus éloigné.
> 
> ...




Réaliser un portrait photographique totalement net exige un parfait contrôle de tous les objets de la scène car ils peuvent, à un moment ou à un autre être regardé précisément par l'observateur. Il s'agit alors de concevoir un décor comme on réalise un paysage ou une nature morte. C'est très à la mode outre-atlantique. Cela demande généralement des moyens cinématographiques. Annie Leibovitz en a fait sa marque de fabrique du moment (très copiée il faut dire).






Annie Leibovitz






Annie Leibovitz






Art Streiber






Martin Schoeller

​


Ce genre d'approche est bien adapté aux photos de groupes. Elles impliquent au moins un net sur chaque sujet. Le choix de ne pas les mettre sur le même plan donne un effet cinématographique qui est le must du moment, là encore avec Leibovitz qui mène le jeu.





Annie Leibovitz






Annie Leibovitz






Martin Schoeller






Art Streiber
​



Depardon choisit une sorte d'entre deux car le flou de l'arrière-plan n'est pas très important, le trouble n'interdit pas de "lire" l'image. Cette photo étant réalisée au moyen format, le flou de profondeur de champs est plus prononcé qu'avec un 24X36. Il a donc fermé le diaphragme sur un objectif grand angle (qui présente une profondeur de champs plus étendue). Depardon fait donc une photo nette sur l'ensemble du sujet. On a vu qu'il a choisi de figer le mouvement et il n'était pas question de le rendre flou par ailleurs. Cependant, le bâtiment à l'arrière-plan présente un flou focal déjà prononcé. Pourtant le croisement de ce léger flou du bâtiment avec sa surexposition donne un résultat qui me fait penser à un sfumato : les bords sont atténués (par le flou additionné d'une perte de contraste) donnant plus un effet de brume d'atmosphères que de flou focal.


----------



## collodion (25 Juin 2012)

Comme quoi, on peut tout maîtriser de A à Z, du conscient à l'inconscient et quand même rater une photo.


----------



## SirDeck (30 Juin 2012)

Le point de vue ; le cadre ; l'instant ; la mise au point. Shore parle de niveau représentatif. J'ai montré que Depardon joue de ces aspects élémentaires. Evidemment, il joue surtout sur d'autres plans. Mais je crains de ne pas avoir le niveau pour les présenter correctement en cuisine. L'idée ici était juste de montrer que le résultat est maîtrisé. On peut donc être en désaccord avec le but poursuivit, avec le projet, mais difficilement avec la réalisation.

Les différents retours, directs ou en privés, sur ce que je présentais me permettent de reboucler avec ce que je disais en introduction : Depardon s'inscrit dans une photographie objective. Et c'est ce type d'approche qui semble rebuter. Au contraire, le portrait de Hollande par Rouvre semble en enthousiasmer beaucoup.




Rouvre n'est pas l'un des portraitistes Français les plus demandés du moment par hasard. Pour séduire, aujourd'hui, une photo se doit de s'écarter de l'objectivité. Le succès du HDR "pictural" va dans ce sens. Pour introduire cette dernière partie, j'ai terminé la précédente en l'illustrant avec des stars du portrait outre-atlantique. On remarque que l'on est toujours dans un rêve bien loin de l'objectivité. C'est carrément du cinéma, magnifiquement assumé et réalisé. La lumière est systématiquement artificielle. C'est un outil central de cette approche et les 4 photos de Leibovitz illustrent la souplesse de cet outil pour construire un imaginaire.









​
Celle de la Reine fait peintres de la cour, de préférence les plus sombres. La seconde fait clairement référence au cinéma noir américain, mais en couleur. L'éclairage ici ne se déguise pas. Il fait par égale avec le sujet.









​
L'éclairage pour Lady Gaga se veut fondu dans le décor "naturel", mais avec une magnifique lumière de studio sur le visage de la Lady tout de même. C'est une photo dont les magazines raffolent car leurs lecteurs en raffolent. La lumière sur la crème des acteurs du moment se fait "invisible". On pourrait presque croire qu'elle est faite uniquement avec des réflecteurs. Mais non, c'est bien moins souple et constant la lumière naturelle. Et puis n'importe quel amateur peut se l'offrir, il suffit de sortir au bon moment. Alors que s'offrir un plateau de cinéma





Ici un plateau rudimentaire improvisé dans la nature ​
Evidemment, la lumière ne suffit pas, il faut avoir un "il", des idées de peintre, de metteur en scène, diriger les acteurs Le succès de Rouvre, ce n'est pas seulement sa maîtrise de l'éclairage, c'est aussi ses idées et son il.






























La lumière est au photographe ce que le pigment est au peintre. Ainsi on reconnaît assez bien les éclairages plus doux et moins claires de Swirc. Mais cela reste très "peinture classique" : 



































Maintenant, on peut aussi utiliser la lumière naturelle pour obtenir des ambiances de peinture tout aussi convaincante. Mais on prend plus de risque, la lumière naturelle étant moins prévisible.





Léa Crespi​
Par contre, publier des photos dans des codes lumineux qui s'éloignent de la peinture classique est plus rare, car moins séduisant, car moins habituel, donc moins idées reçues, donc plus "à recevoir", moins entendu, donc plus difficile à entendre





Léa Crespi​
Avec de la lumière artificielle aussi on peut s'éloigner de la peinture





Léa Crespin​
A je sens que j'en perds déjà là. Ca rebute plus là. On quitte la lumière des tableaux classiques là. J'en vois qui font déjà de la tachycardie là. 

On revient un peu dans de la bonne lumière classique avec Bonnet




Merde, il a mi le flash dans les lunettes ! :mouais:




Putain ! il le fait exprès ce con ! :afraid:





J'en perds trop là, il faut un électrochoc, un truc carrément primitif flamant, mais à la fois intellectuel, genre photo d'art contemporain, école nordique à l'éclairage naturelle mais mieux qu'un flash gigantisme à la Leibowitz. Je ne vois que Dolron pour faire l'affaire :


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2012)

Tout ce que tu nous as exposé est absolument passionnant et je dis ça sans aucune ironie. 


Il n'empêche que sur le portrait officiel Hollande a des épaules de serpent.


----------



## plovemax (30 Juin 2012)

Ouaip ça me rappelle le sketch de Fernand Reynaud : "il est vachement doué le tailleur, d'avoir réussi un costume sur un homme aussi mal fichu!" (je cite de mémoire)


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Juin 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tout ce que tu nous as exposé est absolument passionnant et je dis ça sans aucune ironie.
> Il n'empêche que sur le portrait officiel Hollande a des épaules de serpent.



Depuis le début des discussions, cette photo me met "mal à l'aise" 
Je pense à un montage...Il me semble que le crane est trop important par rapport à son corps.
Sur les images animées à la TV il ne donne pas cette impression.
Les bâtiments de gauche sont plus flous que ceux de droite.....Par comparaison il me semble que les drapeaux devraient être plus nets. 
Maintenant pour ce que j'en dit..... Ce n'est pas mon président....heureusement.


----------



## momo-fr (1 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tout ce que tu nous as exposé est absolument passionnant et je dis ça sans aucune ironie.


En tout cas on sent que ça vient d'un passionné&#8230; trop peut être&#8230; 




jpmiss a dit:


> Il n'empêche que sur le portrait officiel Hollande a des épaules de serpent.


N'est-ce pas là un trait de son caractère ? :rateau:  

Je le redis ce portrait est réussi car il parle beaucoup de son sujet et son contexte&#8230; mais pour ma graphie il pèche sur bien des points.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Juillet 2012)

@SirDeck

J'avais vu une salle consacrée au travail de Dolron, durant la biennale de Singapour en 2008... j'avais été bluffé par la formidable capacité qu'elle a de mettre le spectateur dans une angoisse fascinée... Et on sentait bien sa culture Flamande dans le traitement de la lumière. Bref, du très beau travail...


----------



## collodion (1 Juillet 2012)

Sirdeck vient de donner le mode d'emploi à tout ceux qui souhaitent réhabiliter une photo déclassées de PSVPBP par l'opinion générale.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2012)

:soupir:


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> :soupir:


allons, allons, allons :tapotte le dos:


----------



## SirDeck (1 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tout ce que tu nous as exposé est absolument passionnant et je dis ça sans aucune ironie.
> 
> 
> Il n'empêche que sur le portrait officiel Hollande a des épaules de serpent.





Jose Culot a dit:


> Depuis le début des discussions, cette photo me met "mal à l'aise"
> Je pense à un montage...Il me semble que le crane est trop important par rapport à son corps.
> Sur les images animées à la TV il ne donne pas cette impression.
> Les bâtiments de gauche sont plus flous que ceux de droite.....Par comparaison il me semble que les drapeaux devraient être plus nets.
> Maintenant pour ce que j'en dit..... Ce n'est pas mon président....heureusement.



Il me semble que cela provient du point de vue "proche". Cela ne se fait pas en portrait américain. Donc, notre il n'y est pas habitué. Les photographes actuels nous ont habitués aux photos proches cadrées sur le visage ou, maximum, en buste.

Par exemple, la série Close up de Martin Schoeller (ancien assistant de Leibovitz, ça se sent encore un peu  )







la(n)guille a dit:


> @SirDeck
> 
> J'avais vu une salle consacrée au travail de Dolron, durant la biennale de Singapour en 2008... j'avais été bluffé par la formidable capacité qu'elle a de mettre le spectateur dans une angoisse fascinée... Et on sentait bien sa culture Flamande dans le traitement de la lumière. Bref, du très beau travail...



Je l'ai découverte par hasard lors d'une exposition collective à la maison Européenne de la photographie. Sa photo reprenant la leçon d'anatomie de Rembrandt s'étalait au fond d'une impasse. De loin, on aurait dit une liaison vers le Louvre. Mais en s'approchant, c'était bien de la photo avec des indices typiques : Les hommes étaient remplacés par des femmes. Leurs poitrines n'étaient pas ouvertes par le dessus, mais par le dessous




Je suis allé la voir lors de son exposition parisienne. La série dont est tiré le portrait utilisé dans le post précédent, xteriors, est effectivement réalisée en lumière naturelle mais chaque pixel est repris dans une très très longue postproduction. Là encore l'idée part de peintures classiques : Vilhelm Hammershoi et Petrus Christus. Il n'est donc pas étonnant de retrouver ces codes. Personnellement, la série Gaze, en vrai, m'a plus faciné. C'est également très pictural avec un rendu brouillé qui fait plus encore penser à Rembrandt.




Je suis bon public, et j'aime réellement les différents photographes, auteurs des photographies que j'ai utilisés dans ce fil. Mais le fait d'apprécier des photographes plutôt du côté de l'imaginaire ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier les photographes plutôt objectifs. Par ailleurs, le succès ne me les rend pas antipathique pour autant. J'aime bien Leibovitz par exemple et sa position paradoxalement modeste : prenant plaisir à faire le photographe comme à l'époque où les photographes n'étaient pas des artistes  Elle sait donc faire des images pour un client, pour des raisons commerciales, des images qui sont construites pour laisser de la place à l'intégration du texte sur une couverture de magazine. Cela ne l'empêche pas de faire en parallèle des images gigantesque de paysage en noir et blanc floues 




ou un panoramique par collage physique de la dépouille de sa compagne (susan Sontag)



Mais cela intéresse moins. J'ai eu du mal à retrouver ces images sur le WEB...

P.S. merci à ceux qui m'ont manifesté leur intérêt pour cette série de posts.


----------



## Azety (6 Juillet 2012)

les photos avec le flash qui se voit dans les yeux me tapent sur les nerfs. Et pourtant c'est la grande mode, je connais plein d'amateur qui le font et sont exposés.
Sinon sympa la petite leçon, ça me rappelle à quel point j'ai adoré les photos people pour ensuite les haïr.

Pour la photo présidentielle tout ce que j'en retiens c'est les commentaires facebook : " j'aurais pu la faire avec mon iPhone ".

Libre à vous d'interpréter ceci.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2012)

Azety a dit:


> Bloubiboulga



Hum, c'est le genre de recette qu'il vaut mieux ne pas accompagner d'images 

Autrement dit, autant je peux écouter ce genre de prose de la part d'un posteur qui ne nous gratifie d'aucun repère visuel. Autant venant de toi j'ai un sérieux doute sur la profondeur de ces mots quand je les compare à certaines de tes productions. Faut-il être à ce point déconnecté de soi pour se confondre ainsi ? Suis-je bête, mais non !? Il suffit d'haïr le sujet, de se complaire dans les canons dominants pour oublier sa propre faiblesse, son manque d'ouverture d'esprit et s'abandonner à de tels commentaires.

Toute cette bile déversée ici et là me fait penser au quidam du 19e siècle qui hurlait au scandale devant une peinture impressionniste et qui aujourd'hui est prêt à faire le pied de grue sous le cagnard pendant des heures pour s'extasier devant cette même peinture. C'est pathétique ou plutôt cela montre à quel point certains ont besoin de l'assentiment de la société spectaculaire pour aimer

Ça te va comme interprétation.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Toute cette bile déversée ici et là me fait penser au quidam du 19e siècle qui hurlait au scandale devant une peinture impressionniste et qui aujourd'hui est prêt à faire le pied de grue sous le cagnard pendant des heures pour s'extasier devant cette même peinture.



Pinèze il doit être over vieux le quidam, hé!


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juillet 2012)

Déjà Courbet ne pouvait pas s'empêcher de mettre un flash dans les yeux de ses sujets (souvent lui-même) 




En même temps, éviter les reflets dans les yeux, c'est duraille 



Bien sur il y a des malins comme Rembrandt (que crâneur celui-là)



A leur décharge, photoshop n'existait pas.




Quoi que


Prochainement, nous verrons comment gratter le métal de vos daguerréotypes avec un scalpel afin de marquer le reflet dans l'il, reflet qui ne peut s'imprimer correctement du fait de la corrélation entre la pause trop longue et le nystagmus naturel.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Juillet 2012)

J'ai encore un beau sujet de cuisine  Attention, c'est de la cuisine de chef 


J'en ai déjà parlé il y a bien longtemps, mais Christophe Métairie vient de me faire découvrir un logiciel qui permet de voir cela concrètement avec les chiffres en allant analyser les données numériques des fichiers bruts&#8201;: Rawdigger

Mais tout d'abord, rappelons concrètement ce que peut apporter une exposition courbe à droite&#8201;: Pour faire court, en exposant un RAW avec une courbe à droite sur un vieux 350D on obtenait une qualité d'image supérieure une fois traitée à celle obtenue en JPEG exposée à l'ancienne (gris neutre) sur un 5D.

Ce que je disais le 31/07/2006
(MobileMe étant mort, toutes mes images des post précédents sont illisibles)



> J'ai choisi une scène banale sur la gouttière de ma location de vacances
> J'ai attendu que la lumière soit douce afin d'être certain que le capteur puisse largement encaisser les différents niveaux lumineux (on voit sur les premières courbes qu'il y a du vide d'un côté ou de l'autre).
> Le capteur est celui du Canon 350D, soit l'entrée de gamme reflex de la marque [à l'époque].
> L'objectif dessus est un bijou&#8201;: Canon 70-200 f/4 L. Il permet d'obtenir de très beau Bokeh (flou de fond). Mais on verra justement ici qu'on peut obtenir des choses bien différentes suivant l'exposition.
> ...



Pour comprendre ce qui va suivre, il faut savoir que les photosites de nos capteurs enregistrent la luminosité en niveaux de gris. Pour créer la couleur, certains photosites ont un filtre rouge (ils ne réagissent alors qu'aux rouges), d'autres un filtre Bleu et d'autres encore un filtre vert. Il y a deux fois plus de photosites qui codent le vert. On retrouve donc 4 couches (et non 3) dans un fichier Raw&#8201;: une couche rouge (R), une couche bleue (B) et deux couches vertes (G et G2).
Sur les capteurs actuels, le convertisseur qui transforme le signal électrique analogique  généré par les photosites lorsqu'ils réagissent à la lumière  en signal numérique code sur 14 bits. Un Bit a deux états&#8201;: 0 ou 1. Par conséquent, 14 bits, cela fait 2 puissances 14 valeurs soit 16384. L'échelle théorique des niveaux possibles entre le Noir et le Blanc va donc de 0 à 16384 sur un capteur 14 bits. C'est cette échelle que présente Rawdigger. Evidemment, cette échelle est théorique. Comme nous allons le voir, les capteurs n'ont pas une telle dynamique aujourd'hui. Ils écrêtent les hautes lumières bien avant les 16384 et du bruit vient rendre illisible le signal bien au-dessus de 0.
Et c'est tout l'intérêt de ce logiciel&#8201;: voir ce qu'il y a dans le ventre du capteur que l'on utilise en analysant les images qu'il génère, afin de savoir au mieux l'utiliser. Il est très intéressant de savoir à partir de quand une des couches commence à écrêter. Les nuances au-dessus de ce niveau disparaissent pour se voir écrasées en une seule valeur. La couleur ne peut plus alors être vraiment fidèle. Intéressant aussi de savoir jusqu'où va la couche qui tarde le plus avant l'écrêtage car même si on n'a pas de détails en provenance des autres couches on a tout de même quelque chose, de la matière qui fera bien l'affaire en niveau de gris.

Voici une photo de mire à midi solaire. J'ai poussé mon exposition avec une courbe très à droite (sur le dos de mon APN, ça clignotait de partout)






La deuxième colonne présente les valeurs lumineuses présentent dans l'image pour chaque couche. On remarque rapidement que s'il y a bien des photosites qui codent un noir théorique total (0), on ne trouve aucun photosite qui code à plus de 11536. On est loin du 16384 théorique. On pourrait dire que j'ai sous exposé et qu'il n'y a tout simplement pas de blanc dans l'image. Comme je lai dit, j'ai au contraire surexposé. Il est plus probable que 11536 soit la valeur d'écrêtage du capteur ce qui expliquerait le fait que 4 couches présentent la même valeur maximale.

La troisième colonne présente ces valeurs pour une sélection donnée. Ici, j'ai sélectionné le carré blanc pour voir si des couches étaient écrêtées dans la valeur la plus lumineuse de la mire (qui clignotait sur le dos de l'appareil photo). Ce n'est pas le cas si la valeur d'écrêtage est bien 11536, la valeur maximum étant 9609. 

L'histogramme de Rawdigger permet de visualiser un élément technique (de cuisine ) qui me semble essentielle en numérique&#8201;:

*L'écart entre chaque valeur lumineuses d'un capteur est très loin de celui qui existe pour la vision humaine. La phase la plus importante du traitement d'un fichier Brut par le logiciel que vous utilisez pour traiter vos photos RAW est donc la phase qui consiste à passer de l'échelle lumineuse codée par le capteur à celle de la vision humaine.*

En effet, pour un photosite, 400 photons, c'est deux fois plus lumineux que 200 photons. Mais pour la vision humaine, cette différence est juste perceptible. La vision humaine, comme tous les sens humains, présente un rapport logarithmique entre l'information physique qui se présente et l'encodage de l'information sensorielle. Ainsi pour un humain, l'écart de luminosité entre 200 et 400 photons est le même qu'entre 400 et 800 photons.

L'histogramme de l'image précédente le montre clairement.






L'abscisse présente les valeurs lumineuses du fichier RAW. Je rappelle que l'histogramme présente le nombre de pixels (ordonnées) par valeur lumineuse (abscisses). Par exemple, il y a exactement 1805 pixels de la couche bleue qui sont à la valeur 1000 dans cet histogramme (RawDigger permet un export des données sous la forme de table).
L'échelle de luminosité est ici celle du fichier brut. Comme vous pouvez le voir, l'espace entre les valeurs 2000 et 4000 est le même que l'espace entre les valeurs 4000 et 6000. C'est pour cette raison que cette courbe doit vous sembler étrange. Il semble ici que l'image soit totalement sous-exposée car les pixels sont concentrés dans les valeurs sombres. Or, on a vu sur l'image qu'il n'en est rien. L'échelle d'abscisse du haut correspond à celle de la vision humaine. Pour un humain, l'écart entre EV0 et EV1 est le même que celui qui existe entre EV1 et EV2. Mais on voit bien que ce n'est pas le cas sur le graphique&#8201;: la distance entre EV1 et EV2 correspond exactement à 2 fois la distance entre EV0 et EV1. Il suffit donc de faire une transformation logarithmique pour obtenir une équidistance entre les unités EV. Voyons ce que cela donne&#8201;:






C'est cette transformation que réalise votre logiciel lorsqu'il traite un fichier RAW. Comparez bien les deux histogrammes. Il y a une compression des hautes lumières vers la droite. On part de plein d'informations et au final on n'a pas besoin de tout ça. C'est du gâchis, mais cela n'influence en rien le résultat final. Mais inversement, il y a un étirement des basses lumières vers la droite, et là, il n'y a pas toujours assez de données pour encoder ce niveau lumineux. Cela se voit sur l'histogramme par l'apparition d'un peigne à gauche, il y a des trous entre les barres. La continuité entre les différents niveaux de luminance est rompue. Non seulement on perd de la précision, mais en plus on ramène à droite, des informations qui sont plus susceptibles d'être brouillées par du bruit coloré. Retournez voir la comparaison des différentes expositions sur le Goéland. L'image sous-exposée présente un net bruit de couleur. Des couleurs apparaissent carrément là. Cela s'explique par le fait que les photosites génèrent eux-mêmes un niveau de luminance alors même qu'ils restent dans le noir. Le niveau augmente avec la température du capteur, ce qui explique qu'il est préférable d'éviter les pauses longues en numérique&#8201;: ça fait chauffer le capteur et ça génère du bruit. Nous verrons plus loin que ce capteur génère du bruit jusqu'à des valeurs de luminosité de plus de 40. Par conséquent, il est difficile de savoir si l'information en dessous de cette valeur est le résultat de la lumière arrivant sur le capteur ou issue du bruit interne. Autant dire qu'il est préférable de ne pas utiliser les informations inférieures à cette valeur. Pour mieux voir l'effet de peigne, voici l'histogramme avec zoom sur la partie au-dessus de 12.






Le peigne est bien visible. On voit l'intérêt d'exposer avec une courbe à droite. Imaginons un tas de charbon sur un fond noir. Le fait de l'exposer au point que l'ensemble apparaisse gris clair permet d'encoder le sujet dans les zones de luminosité qui seront rendues avec énormément d'informations. Cela correspondrait à la région située autour de EV0 sur notre histogramme. Il suffirait ensuite de réduire l'exposition au "développement"  pour ramener cette luminance dans les noirs. Mais c'est toute l'information qui partirait à gauche. On obtiendrait alors des noirs très précis, sans bruit de couleur, ceux-ci étant noyés dans le noir total. En fait on demanderait au logiciel de moins étirer les valeurs vers la droite, tout simplement.

Je vais maintenant évaluer mon Capteur comme Christophe Métairie le propose afin de savoir précisément jusqu'où je peux exposer sans risque de perdre de l'information colorée (en brûlant une couche) et cela, en m'appuyant sur le barre graphe du viseur de l'appareil photo


----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2012)

Rho putain, c'est beau   :love::love:


----------



## SirDeck (7 Juillet 2012)

Il s'agit ici de déterminer le seuil bas du capteur, seuil en dessous du quel du bruit est produit par le capteur lui-même dans le noir total. Puis de déterminer le seuil haut, seuil à partir du quel toute information est codé de la même manière, le seuil d'écrêtage. Enfin on évaluera le niveau maximum lorsque le barre graphe de la cellule indique 0. Avec tout cela, on peut estimer à partir de combien de diaph on risque de brûler une couche et à partir de combien de diaph on va voir apparaître du bruit. Au passage, on estimera la dynamique du capteur.


Pour le seuil bas, c'est assez simple, on mettra un bouchon sur l'objectif, on déclenchera avec une vitesse rapide sur une faible sensibilité (ISO100). On obtient cela : 






J'ai gardé la même échelle pour que l'on puisse comparer les graphiques. Elle est donc coupée à 12. On voit cependant clairement le seuil de bruit du capteur. Les barres grimpent vite en dessous de 20.
Les niveaux lumineux maximums par couche sont de R=42, G=39, B=36 et G2=47. Donc on va avoir du bruit coloré sur les parties d'images qui correspondent à des valeurs inférieures à 40. Mais l'histogramme montre que c'est surtout en dessous de 20 que les choses se gâtent.

Pour comparaison, les valeurs du Pentax 645D de Christophe Métairie sont respectivement 17 ; 19 ; 15 ; 18. Pour ceux qui avaient un doute, mon 60D ne joue pas dans la même catégorie. 

Pour le seuil bas, il faudrait prendre un blanc parfaitement blanc. J'ai utilisé le dos d'une carte de référence à 12 heures solaire. Pour ne pas prendre de risque j'ai surexposé de 10 diaphragmes. J'ai donc calé le bar graphe de ma cellule sur 0 puis j'ai surexposé de 3 fois 10 crans, mon appareil étant règles avec un pas d'1/3 de diaph. Avec ça, je ne devrais pas avoir beaucoup de photosites qui ne soient pas à leur niveau maximum.






Et bien, il y en a tout de même. On a des minis un peu en dessous des maxima. Mais l'histogramme nous montre que c'est rare. J'ai donc presque tous les pixels qui sont sur la valeur maximum. Ces valeurs sont R=11534, G=11535, B=11533 et G2= 11532. Il s'agit bien des valeurs que nous avions déjà identifiées sur la mire. On est donc assez loin des 16384, maximum théorique en 14 bits.
Pour comparaison, les valeurs du Pentax 645D de Christophe sont respectivement 15872 ; 15865 ; 15866 ; 15866. Pour ceux qui avaient encore un doute, le 60D ne joue vraiment pas dans la même catégorie. 


Pour évaluer le 0 de la cellule, on refait une photo de la même surface blanche, mais en calant le barre graphe de la cellule à 0.






On voit que mon blanc n'est pas du blanc pour le capteur. Comme chez Christophe le vert est aussi franchement à droite, j'en déduis que c'est une caractéristique des capteurs. J'avais oublié de dire que c'est moi qui avais placé le EV0 à 1500. Il fallait bien que je le mette proche du 0 de ma cellule, je l'ai placé dans le vert. Par contre mon bleu est aussi en décalage par rapport à mon rouge, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur le Pentax de Christophe. Mais lui utilise un blanc garanti comme blanc. C'est peut-être ça. Donc mon calcul va être imprécis. Mais de toute façon, cela va être le vert qui va brûler le plus vite vu qu'il est déjà bien à droite.

Passons au calcul en reprenant la formule de Christophe Métairie :

pour 2 valeurs A et B nous pouvons calculer leur écart en Ev (diaph) avec la formule suivante:


[au cas où l'image saute] écart=(log B - log A)/log 2
B est toujours la valeur la plus grande.

La valeur d'écrêtage se calcule avec B=maximum en surexposition de 10 diaph et A=Cellule à 0 . La valeur de seuil bruit se calcule avec B=cellule à 0 et A=valeur maximum dans le noir complet. La dynamique de la couche se calcule avec B=maximum en surexposition de 10 diaph et A=maximum dans le noir complet.

	sous ex	0 cellule	sur ex		écart EV	marge surex	marge sousex
r	42		1287	11534		8,1		3,2			4,9
g	39		2814	11535		8,2		2,0			6,2
b	36		1775	11533		8,3		2,7			5,6
g2	47		2790	11532		7,9		2,0			5,9

[La table passe mal, je cloque une capture d'excel]





Donc si je souhaite ne pas écrêter de couche pour être sûr d'avoir une couleur fiable, j'identifie la zone la plus lumineuse en balayant l'image en mode spot et j'utilise un réglage qui me permet de ne pas dépasser 2 sur le barre graphe de la cellule dans cette zone.  Par contre, si j'ai besoin de pousser un peu à droite (par exemple pour avoir des détails dans les ombres), je sais que je peux aller taquiner le 3. Je perds alors le vert, mais je sais que mon logiciel me construira quelque chose de convaincant à partir du Rouge et du Bleu. C'est juste que la couleur ne sera pas fiable. Mais on est proche du blanc là tout de même. :love:

A j'oubliais, la dynamique du Pentax 645D de Christophe tourne autour de 10 diaph là ou le 60D est à 8. En même temps, il est à 10 000 &#8364; sans objectif le Pentax. Heureusement qu'il est meilleur que le 60D.


----------



## Azety (8 Juillet 2012)

aCLR : aucun rapport mais fait toi plaisir je t'en prie


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai faillit vomir en voyant toutes ces montagnes russes, les histogrammes et moi on est fâchés


----------



## collodion (9 Juillet 2012)

A voir si l'objectif utilisé ne fausse pas les données... On peut se rendre compte des limites du couple capteur/objectif en faisant des séries où l'on ne joue que sur un seul paramètre d'exposition (ISO, diaph, temps, voire température de couleur pour les boîtiers qui le permettent).


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le Picasso



Celui-là ne compte pas, le sujet lit un livre


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fait un petit test....J'ai demandé à mon petit fils s'il connaissait Logarithme A. 
Réponse: C'est un groupe rock.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2012)

Pour réduire le poids de ses photos sans pertes visibles (très utile pour poster sur un forum  ou sur son blog/site). 

P.S. : quand on lit les commentaires des aigris, on se rend compte qu'il n'ont pas compris à quoi sert le programme.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Juillet 2012)

collodion a dit:


> A voir si l'objectif utilisé ne fausse pas les données... On peut se rendre compte des limites du couple capteur/objectif en faisant des séries où l'on ne joue que sur un seul paramètre d'exposition (ISO, diaph, temps, voire température de couleur pour les boîtiers qui le permettent).



L'objectif à une teinte, une tonalité. Mais il n'influence en aucun cas la capacité maximale des photosites ou l'émission de bruit du capteur.
DxO est le leader de la gestion du couple capteur-optique. C'est son fonds de commerce.
Sur Lightroom ou sur ACR, il est possible de générer un profil colorimétrique différent pour chaque objectif. Mais, je ne vois pas de différence. Donc j'en utilise un seul.


----------



## collodion (11 Juillet 2012)

Jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours crû que les performances du capteur dépendait aussi grandement de la lumière qu'il reçoit mais je me trompe peut être.


----------



## iota (11 Juillet 2012)

Salut,



collodion a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours crû que les performances du capteur dépendait aussi grandement de la lumière qu'il reçoit mais je me trompe peut être.


Pas besoin d'un objectif haut de gamme pour sur-exposer une photo et, comme ici, saturer les photosites en photons.

Le but est de voir les limites du capteur, pas de juger la qualité de la photo.

@+
iota


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juillet 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours crû que les performances du capteur dépendaient aussi grandement de la lumière qu'il reçoit mais je me trompe peut-être.



La qualité de l'image en terme de teintes, de contraste et de microcontrastes, assurément. Photographier, c'est étymologiquement "dessiner" ou "peindre" avec de la lumière. Selon mon expérience, la qualité de l'image dépend des éléments suivants dans cet ordre d'importance :
- La lumière
- l'optique (qui me semble donc l'élément matériel principal  Je conseille un boîtier d'entrée de gamme et un bon objectif, comme Fedo me l'avait déjà conseillé)
- Le capteur

Mais le capteur à des capacités, des performances techniques "absolument", qui ne varient pas. Maintenant, il est évident que le capteur, comme la pellicule, ne permet pas de travailler toutes les lumières. Il est donc important de savoir qu'elle lumière le capteur est capable de gérer.
Par exemple, Alan nous rappelait que "Plus il y a du soleil, plus il faut un flash fort sur le portrait". En effet, une pellicule ou un capteur ont une dynamique limitée. Et le contraste entre les ombres et les zones en lumière sur un portrait pris en plein soleil est trop important pour être géré par les surfaces sensibles photographiques. Il faut donc "déboucher" les ombres.
C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je n'aime pas prendre des photos au soleil.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est surtout parce que chez toi y'a pas de soleil  :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (11 Juillet 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Par exemple, Alan nous rappelait que "Plus il y a du soleil, plus il faut un flash fort sur le portrait". En effet, une pellicule ou un capteur ont une dynamique limitée. Et le contraste entre les ombres et les zones en lumière sur un portrait pris en plein soleil est trop important pour être géré par les surfaces sensibles photographiques. Il faut donc "déboucher" les ombres.
> *C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je n'aime pas prendre des photos au soleil.*


Bah un bon Raw "légèrement sous-ex" + Photoshop et ça roule éventuellement une casquette pour toi, faut pas avoir peur de la lumière.   :rateau:


----------



## collodion (12 Juillet 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> La qualité de l'image en terme de teintes, de contraste et de microcontrastes, assurément. Photographier, c'est étymologiquement "dessiner" ou "peindre" avec de la lumière. Selon mon expérience, la qualité de l'image dépend des éléments suivants dans cet ordre d'importance :
> - La lumière
> - l'optique (qui me semble donc l'élément matériel principal  Je conseille un boîtier d'entrée de gamme et un bon objectif, comme Fedo me l'avait déjà conseillé)
> - Le capteur
> ...



C'est une boutade. Ce que tu dis est très intéressant mais comme je n'utilise jamais de capteur sans objectif, très concrètement je suis arrivé à peu près aux mêmes résultats juste en shootant des séries et manipulant les paramètres cran par cran en mode manuel. Puis j'allais voir dans photoshop quelle marge de manoeuvre j'avais selon les clichés. C'est juste la vieille méthode sans chiffre où tu vérifies à l'oeil nu.


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juillet 2012)

La méthode avec les chiffres a le mérite d'être rapide. C'est très pratique lorsque l'on change de boîtier pour avoir une idée du Delta entre l'ancien et le nouveau boîtier. D'une génération à l'autre, cela bouge énormément). Mais on peut effectivement assez rapidement voir comment se comporte un capteur en faisant des essais.

Maintenant, l'idée ici est de montrer de manière illustrée l'importance d'exposer en courbe à droite. Le logiciel permet également de voir finement ce qu'il y a dans un fichier Raw. Cela peut être très pratique si on souhaite éclairer quelque chose que l'on ne comprend pas


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2012)

Salut tout le monde ! 

Petite question, quelqu'un peut-il me dire de quel phénomène il s'agit siouplait ?





(Nikon D90 - Objectif 18-105 d'origine - Acheté il y a 2 ans et demi)

J'ai pensé à la chaleur (autour de 35°C à l'ombre ici en Toscane) vu qu'après un petit temps dans la housse, le phénomène s'est d'abord estompé puis disparu, mais j'aimerai en avoir confirmation... :rose:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## collodion (22 Juillet 2012)

Phénomène qui se répète sur chaque photo ou juste celle là ?
Même forme de la tâche ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

superlol


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2012)

Un pare soleil mal installé?


----------



## Fìx (24 Juillet 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Phénomène qui se répète sur chaque photo ou juste celle là ?
> Même forme de la tâche ?



Le phénomène se serait répété sur chaque photo si je ne l'avais pas laissé un peu en stand-by...

Et la tâche prenait des formes différentes... 



jpmiss a dit:


> Un pare soleil mal installé?



Y'en avait bien un, mais je pense (malgré le doute que tu viens de m'installer :rateau: ) qu'il était bien fixé... 

Toujours est-il que ce phénomène ne s'est pas reproduit depuis.... Mais il a fait beaucoup moins chaud ces deux derniers jours....... :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (24 Juillet 2012)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le pare soleil, ce n'est pas suffisement régulier !
Par contre, des bouts de doigt, voir même la housse ? Tu l'as bien sortie de sa housse le boitier, hein ?
La question est : est-ce que tu voyais ces traces dans le viseur ou seulement après le déclenchement ??

Bon, je dis ça mais le we dernier, j'ai laissé le bouchon d'objo. Mais bon c'est un viseur non reflex sans mise au point, j'ai une excuse !!


----------



## vleroy (24 Juillet 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> Bon, je dis ça mais le we dernier, j'ai laissé le bouchon d'objo. Mais bon c'est un viseur non reflex sans mise au point, j'ai une excuse !!



Cela me fait penser qu'il y a un groupe sur Fckr : tes photos au Holga quand t'as pensé à enlever le bouchon 

Véridique :rateau:


----------



## bokeh (24 Juillet 2012)

C'est la visière de ta casquette, Fìx :hein:


----------



## collodion (24 Juillet 2012)

Je pense aussi que c'est un objet extérieur. Les tâches sont noires et grosses comme si la lumière n'était pas passée...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un pare soleil mal installé?



Je plussoie ! Encore un coup du HB-32 !


----------



## jogary (25 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un pare soleil mal installé?



Je ne suis qu'un simple amateur et au début cela me l'a fait, c'est vrai, avec le pare-soleil mal fixé.... Merci Jp ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------

Une question pour vous tous, je n'ai pas encore lu la notice de 200 pages de l'APN et je sais que vous, vous savez !  ( ...j'apprends toujours ! :mouais: pas taper...)

Sur mon APN il y a la molette supérieure pour plusieurs choix de prises et je m'interroge sur 2 réglages :

Quels différence y a t il entre mettre la molette sur " mode sport " et " priorité à la vitesse " ?

Ce ne sont pas 2 mêmes réglages pour prendre par exemple une personne ou un objet en mouvement ?

Si je dois prendre en photo une planche à voile par fort vent ( en admettant qu'il fasse beau temps clair ) , lequel des 2 réglages dois-je privilégier ?


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juillet 2012)

Je préfère de très loin le mode "priorité à la photo"  

_PS : je ne shoote qu'en mode manu._


----------



## jogary (26 Juillet 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Je préfère de très loin le mode "priorité à la photo"
> 
> _PS : je ne shoote qu'en mode manu._



Salut Jean  !

Sympa..( :hein: ) mais je fais comment, moi ? 

==>différence entre mode " sport " et mode " priorité à la vitesse " ?


----------



## vleroy (26 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Salut Jean  !
> 
> Sympa..( :hein: ) mais je fais comment, moi ?
> 
> ==>différence entre mode " sport " et mode " priorité à la vitesse " ?



La photo de sport suppose de la vitesse pour pouvoir figer l'instant. En général, la vitesse est au minima au 1/500.
Le mode priorité à la vitesse te permet de fixer une vitesse (mais pas nécessairement 1/500) et l'ouverture se calcule automatiquement à iso constant.
Donc le mode sport n'est jamais qu'un mode priorité à la vitesse avec des vitesses rapides qui sont privilégiées.
A contrario, tu pourrais parfaitement pour faire des effets de flous prendre le mode priorité à la vitesse et fixer 1/25s


----------



## jogary (26 Juillet 2012)

Merci V  

Bon...maintenant il faudra que je calcule mon coup et prépare la chose...:mouais:

( c'est en forgeant... )


----------



## vleroy (26 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> ( c'est en forgeant... )



Cela me fait penser que la phrase momo sur le choix de faire tout manuel présuppose aussi que l'on ait parfaitement assimilé (techniquement) l'équation ouverture/vitesse/iso. Alors avec l'expérience, on finit par avoir des réflexes. Aujourd'hui en fonction d'une scène, je sais déjà en fonction des sensibilités en jeu, l'ouverture et la vitesse que je vais considérer. Ce n'était pas le cas au début. Il faut pratiquer. Travailler des exemples, t'inspirer des photos des autres, essayer de les reproduire et lire 

Mais ne désespère pas, ma copine au bout de trois ans me demande toujours de faire les réglages pour elle :love:


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juillet 2012)

Et oui et je fais plus de déchets qu'un pro avec réglage priorité mais bon, déjà le Iso auto m'insupporte, alors donner une priorité à quelque chose, non mais

Après le flou c'est selon les goûts :
















  ​


----------



## jogary (26 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai  que vous maîtrisez un max ! A mon niveau :rose: je cherche à pallier ce manque d'expérience et tout simplement de savoir, par une recherche de "sujets " qui sera peut-être plus rare. Attention, moi aussi je prends des photos de coucher de soleil  comme tout le monde et autres, mais bon....si je peux avoir la photo d'un astronaute ( même flou ! ) je l'exploiterai  
_( Il est par exemple plus difficile d'observer et de shooter un vautour fauve et sa famille perchés sur un pic à côté de soi plutôt que de le prendre en vol ... mais ce n'est que mon avis personnel )_

PS : photos des BMX superbes !


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2012)

pour photographier les éclairs de l'orage ( :mouais:  ) connaissez-vous  une astuce ?

_( non, pas de réponse : " en montant sur ton toit avec un parapluie ! ":love: )_


----------



## SirDeck (27 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

Certes, le mode manuel est sans doute ce qu'il y a de plus souple. Mais le mode priorité est bien pratique pour des instantanés en lumière changeante. Personnellement j'utilise, alors la priorité diaphragme. On corrige la cellule pour la scène (+/- 2 ; plus il faut passer en manuel) et c'est parti  ; que le soleil se voile légèrement, la vitesse corrigera.

Bon je retourne à la plage


----------



## Mops Argo (28 Juillet 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> La photo de sport suppose de la vitesse pour pouvoir figer l'instant. En général, la vitesse est au minima au 1/500.
> Le mode priorité à la vitesse te permet de fixer une vitesse (mais pas nécessairement 1/500) et l'ouverture se calcule automatiquement à iso constant.
> Donc le mode sport n'est jamais qu'un mode priorité à la vitesse avec des vitesses rapides qui sont privilégiées.
> A contrario, tu pourrais parfaitement pour faire des effets de flous prendre le mode priorité à la vitesse et fixer 1/25s



Pour les photos de sport, je fais l'inverse. J'ouvre au max ou presque  (priorité ouverture) selon la lumière et la profondeur de champ dont j'ai besoin et ainsi, je suis certain d'avoir la vitesse la plus élevée.


----------



## iota (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Concernant la photo de sport, un article intéressant qui donne notamment les vitesses minimales à respecter en fonction du type de sport.

@+
iota


----------



## Fìx (28 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je plussoie ! Encore un coup du HB-32 !



C'te honte..... :rose:

Ça s'est reproduit....... et c'était bien ça ! :rateau: :rateau: 


Chié ! :hein: À 6 mois de la fin de ma garantie échange à neuf... j'espérais qu'z'alliez m'sortir un bon gros problème des familles mouah !  


Bon bah merci quand même !


----------



## vleroy (29 Juillet 2012)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Pour les photos de sport, je fais l'inverse. J'ouvre au max ou presque  (priorité ouverture) selon la lumière et la profondeur de champ dont j'ai besoin et ainsi, je suis certain d'avoir la vitesse la plus élevée.



les deux approches reviennent au même  je pense aussi que tout dépend du sujet/distance et de la focale. On ne raisonnera pas de la même manière au 24/70 2,8 qu'un 400mm 5,6 surtout sans pied


----------



## collodion (29 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> pour photographier les éclairs de l'orage ( :mouais:  ) connaissez-vous  une astuce ?
> 
> _( non, pas de réponse : " en montant sur ton toit avec un parapluie ! ":love: )_



Si tu te poses des questions pour chaque sujet... Je te conseille de commencer par faire les essais en mode automatique et tu auras alors une exposition calculée par la cellule de ton appareil : tu notes les données ISO/diaph/temps. Ce ne sera pas ce que tu cherches forcément (trop flou ou bien trop net) donc ensuite tu joues sur les paramètres. Si tu augmentes un des paramètres, tu baisses un des deux autres, comme ça tu gardes l'exposition du mode automatique.


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> pour photographier les éclairs de l'orage ( :mouais:  ) connaissez-vous  une astuce ?
> 
> _( non, pas de réponse : " en montant sur ton toit avec un parapluie ! ":love: )_



Avoir un appareil photo du tonnerre et être aussi rapide que l'éclair pour prendre la photo


----------



## vleroy (29 Juillet 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Si tu te poses des questions pour chaque sujet... *Je te conseille de commencer par faire les essais en mode automatique et tu auras alors une exposition calculée par la cellule de ton appareil : tu notes les données ISO/diaph/temps*. Ce ne sera pas ce que tu cherches forcément (trop flou ou bien trop net) donc ensuite tu joues sur les paramètres. Si tu augmentes un des paramètres, tu baisses un des deux autres, comme ça tu gardes l'exposition du mode automatique.



tiens, les bases de l'argentique... du sténopé... DANIEL reviens parmi nous :love:

le reste c'est de la palabre de gens qui savent et qui ont le matos qui va bien en sachant s'en servir d'une façon ou d'une autre  (et je suis dedans)


----------



## jogary (29 Juillet 2012)

collodion a dit:


> .....tu notes les données ISO/diaph/temps......Si tu augmentes un des paramètres, tu baisses un des deux autres, comme ça tu gardes l'exposition du mode automatique.





jack-from-souss a dit:


> Avoir un appareil photo du tonnerre et être aussi rapide que l'éclair pour prendre la photo





vleroy a dit:


> tiens, les bases de l'argentique... du sténopé...
> 
> le reste c'est de la palabre de gens qui savent et qui ont le matos qui va bien en sachant s'en servir d'une façon ou d'une autre  (et je suis dedans)




Merci à vous trois des infos. Je dois arriver aux limites de mon appareil et surtout, je n'ai pas encore sa maitrise complète :mouais:
Mais bien vu, dans la région cela devrait être facile de s'entrainer pendant les orages...:rose: je mettrais en " IA "

Ceci étant, on ne peut pas exceller et s'intéresser à tous les domaines :love: il faut faire des choix dans la vie ! Et faire des choix c'est toujours renoncer :sleep:


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Ceci étant, on ne peut pas exceller et s'intéresser à tous les domaines, il faut faire des choix dans la vie ! Et faire des choix c'est toujours renoncer


Choisir l'excellence c'est renoncer à la médiocrité, en fait *tu n'as pas le choix&#8230;* :rateau:


----------



## jogary (30 Juillet 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Choisir l*'excellence *c'est renoncer à la *médiocrité,* en fait tu n'as pas le choix :rateau:



Entre " excellent " et "médiocre" il me semble qu'il y a une bonne marge 

PS: salut Jean !


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

Pfff&#8230; avec la cuisine, c'est toujours la même chose : dès qu'on en parle, ça devient indigeste.


----------



## GroDan (30 Juillet 2012)

Ouais !
Je rejoins DaCapo , d'autant que nous sommes passer de la haute gastronomie à une sorte de tambouille en un post !
Lapin compris moi !!:mouais:

J'aimerais vous voir vous ressaisir un peu les amis, même si c'est les vacances 




Nadar a dit que la photo était à la portée de n'importe quel imbécile
Doisneau a dit que la photo c'est facile...et c'est ça qui est difficile !
Dans les deux cas, je suis d'accord !

On apprends en faisant, l'internet facilite quand même le truc !

Souvent (trop) on me demande des conseils, je réponds toujours la même chose : RTFM
Read The Fu**ing Manual !
Ben ouais, ben vous savez quoi ? Il est toujours avec moi dans mon sac ! L'EOS 1 D était même vendu avec un mini memento qui ne prenait pas de place...
Même quand ça fait 150 pages faut ce forcer !
:sleep:

Argentique, numérique sont à mon avis, deux écoles, surement complémentaires, mais l'un peut faire sans l'autre et vice et versa, je vois de plus en plus de d'jeun's pratiqués le film mais je vois aussi que ça ne dure pas, c'est culturel et normal, l'ordi. c'est quand même moins contraignant que le labo et surtout ça donne l'illusion d'être moins couteux...

Enfin, je dis ça je dis rien ! On est à la cuisine et ça manque de un peu sel, vous trouvez pas ?:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2012)

*Pour répondre à ce post*

*qui fait suite à celui-ci*

Un peu de cuisine, Photoshop ne sert pas seulement à jouer avec les filtres...






1 - Une PV qui a de l'intérêt mais qui parle peu à mon goût...

2 - Prise au même moment au même endroit une PV en filé longue pose... Superposition à l'image précédente

3 - voilà ce que ça donne avec un peu de niveaux

4 - il manque un peu d'éléments de décor, alors comme j'avais décalé l'appareil vers la droite, je récupère un élément par détourage

5 - superposition aux 2 autres PV et voilà l'image finale

Conclusion, cette image est créée avec un esprit "artistique", qu'on la passe à la moulinette de cette nouvelle application "Normalize" ne donnera rien de la réalité de cette image.


----------



## iota (24 Août 2012)

Salut,

Le problème ici est que l'éclairage des rochers à droite ne colle pas avec celui de la scène.
Du coup le montage saute aux yeux ce qui pénalise le résultat final.

@+
iota


----------



## momo-fr (24 Août 2012)

iota a dit:


> Le problème ici est que l'éclairage des rochers à droite ne colle pas avec celui de la scène.
> Du coup le montage saute aux yeux ce qui pénalise le résultat final.


Sous l'orage (ou juste après) on peut avoir ce genre de chose, rien d'incommodant, c'est sans doute le manque de lumière en premier plan qui fait bizarre. 

Un petit essai sur ce point :


----------



## SirDeck (6 Octobre 2012)

On me demande d'expliquer plus avant la réalisation de cette image.

Canon EOS 40D ; EF70-200mm f/4L USM
1/250s f/6,3 ISO 100 200mm

Un matin sans vent avec de la brume de mer. Soit une dynamique très faible et donc une situation idéale pour aller exposer les ombres dans les zones les plus riches des photosites J'ai déjà souvent présenté l'intérêt d'exposer courbe à droite.
Je vois la photo en panoramique. Pour les Marines, le panoramique se fait par un redimensionnement. J'ai essayé plusieurs cadrages, mais la première photo est la bonne : l'ordre des voiliers qui m'a attiré est vite retourné au chaos.

La courbe est donc à droite.





L'image par défaut ressemble à ça :




C'est typiquement l'état de mes paysages du matin ou du soir (après le coucher du soleil) lorsque je les ouvre sous LR : toute l'information est dans le haut de la courbe ce qui permet d'obtenir des ombres richissimes après développement.

Voici le développement :





















La courbe revient donc à sa place:




On l'a vu dans les réglages, je vais chercher le point noir (en fait ici juste sur deux couches) et c'est essentiellement ça qui donne le contraste à l'image.

L'image est développée :





Il reste à la tirer. La c'est photoshop qui s'y colle avec une technique du masquage qui reproduit ce que l'on fait avec les mains sous un agrandisseur.





Le masque clair








Plutot que de fermer l'image en assombrissant le haut, j'éclaircis le ciel au niveau de l'horizon ce qui ferme de manière plus douce. J'éclaircis également les reflets de l'eau.

Le masque sombre








Inversement j'assombris les zones sombres de l'ombre et je finis de fermer l'image en assombrissant légèrement les côtés.

Je n'ai finalement pas activé le calque de contraste.

Je vous passe les étapes d'accentuations qui sont ici automatiques : accentuation pour la source (40D) ; accentuation pour les images hautes fréquences (pour faire ressortir les rides de l'eau sans monter le bruit du ciel) ; puis accentuation pour l'écran.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2012)

les primitifs de la photographie

Un très bon documentaire sur les 10 premières années de la photographie ou l'on voit qu'en cuisine on battait les blancs en neige pour préparer le papier albuminé mais surtout où l'on comprend que la photographie a toujours été une construction, y compris pour réussir à rendre quelque chose qui s'approche de la vision humaine.


----------



## Fìx (10 Novembre 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sir !  Dis, pourrais tu m'expliquer, comme tu sais si bien le faire, ce qui fait de cette photo l'une de tes plus belles ? 

Nan parce que jusqu'à présent, je ne me prenais pas du tout pour un bon photographe, mais il se trouve qu'il m'arrive très souvent de faire ce genre de photo (sans faire exprès bien sûr  ). Dois-je en déduire qu'un artiste sommeille en moi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Hi Sir !  Dis, pourrais tu m'expliquer, comme tu sais si bien le faire, ce qui fait de cette photo l'une de tes plus belles ?




Tu peux pas comprendre, c'est conceptuel :rateau:



Bon SirDeck, peux-tu répondre à Fìx, ça pourrait en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## Scalounet (10 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai ça, dire qu'on se fait chier a faire des tas de réglages pour éviter ça, et là, ça devient une oeuvre d'art ! 

M'en va revoir ma façon de prendre des photos moi ! :rateau: z'avez pas fini de voir du flou, c'est moi qui vous l'dit !


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai ça Sirdeck, ne nous laisse pas dans le flou


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2012)

Hello 

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre. Ce qui m'est demandé, c'est pourquoi je trouve que cette photo est l'une de mes plus belles ?

@ momo : la totale : flou de bougé, de profondeur et tu n'as pas vu le bruit que l'on ne fait que deviner dans ce format (et que je trouve de plus en plus beau). Mais avec une bonne vieille ficelle : un élément net qui contraste.


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre. Ce qui m'est demandé, c'est pourquoi je trouve que cette photo est l'une de mes plus belles ?
> 
> @ momo : la totale : flou de bougé, de profondeur&#8230; et tu n'as pas vu le bruit que l'on ne fait que deviner dans ce format (et que je trouve de plus en plus beau). Mais avec une bonne vieille ficelle : un élément net qui contraste.



tu devrais (vous devriez) vous intéresser à Alex Webb. Au début, ça part d'un bouquin qu'on m'a offert et que j'ai dépouillé des semaines plus tard, au coin du feu, en me disant, je vais zieuter par acquis de conscience. 4 heures et des dizaines de bûches plus tard, j'y étais encore. A décortiquer pourquoi j'aimais toutes ces compos. Pourquoi? Mais bordel pourquoi? et puis, j'ai pris le temps le temps de comprendre sa construction anti- cartier bresson, toujours dans l'académisme, avec un soupçon de mise en scène à la doisneau ou à la Salgado (des débuts).

Ta photo rentre dans ce champ. L'opposition.

Le grain c'est bonus :love:


----------



## jogary (11 Novembre 2012)

Allez,...je me lance, tanpis pour ceux qui trouveront à redire ! :mouais:

Voici 2 photos 

Original :

http://nsa32.casimages.com/img/2012/11/11/121111060317750487.jpg

Modifiée avec photoshop CS 4 ( grossièrement, je sais ! )  :

http://nsa32.casimages.com/img/2012/11/11/121111060335655108.jpg

Ce que je voudrais savoir, ce n'est pas à propos de la qualité, du rendu, des couleurs et de la lumière mais à propos de "modifications" voire " trucages" ! :rose:

En fait, question simple,...comment supprimer les câbles de façon " très " discrète sans que cela se voit...

Sur "MA" modif, j'ai simplement enlevé certains objets.


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> En fait, question simple,...comment supprimer les câbles de façon " très " discrète sans que cela se voit...



demander à ERDF de les enlever? 

=> je sors


----------



## jogary (11 Novembre 2012)

MDR !  Je m'attendais à cela ( mais pas de toi le véritable PRO  ) Bref, j'en rigole encore !

PS : oui, font chier ces gars là à mettre des câbles partout !!!!  

( chez moi ils sont enterrés  )


----------



## Scalounet (11 Novembre 2012)

Je vais te donner une réponse qui n'en n'est pas une... mais plutôt une solution alternantive, puisque je n'utilise pas totoshop mais Gimp !! 

Et dans ce cas, je n'utilise même pas Gimp, mais ce petit truc qui va pas trop mal pour enlever des petites saloperies qui trainent sur les photos ! 

Voila, si ça peut aider !


----------



## jogary (11 Novembre 2012)

Trop fort Sacalounet !

Oui..je l'avais déjà comme gimp mais je n'exploitais pas ipaint comme il fallait !

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Je n'ai pas osé la mettre dans "vos plus belles photos" :love: Merci scalounet !

( restent un peu la marque des câbles...pas top de ma part ! )






Original :


----------



## Scalounet (11 Novembre 2012)

Ahh oui, je vois que tu l'a fait a "l'arrache" 

Tu peux facilement peaufiner les "reglages", ce qui évitera de couper les montagnes, arbres etc.. mais ça prend un petit peu plus de temps


----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2012)

Dans Photoshop CS5.5 tu as un filtre "EDF" et un autre "Ballon" on complète avec celui des "reflets" et si besoin tu actives le cache "Fils dans les arbres"&#8230;






Original pour info aux mêmes dimensions :






Dans cet exemple j'utilise l'outil *Correcteur* avec différents diamètres sur les parties les plus "libres",
puis dans les zones d'approches avec les arbres l'outil *Tampon* (à 60%) avec toujours différents diamètres pour brouiller les pistes.
 ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Ceci dit les bouts d'arbres en bas à gauche peuvent paraître superflus&#8230;






​


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Novembre 2012)

Dans CS6 le filtre "EDF" n'existe plus !  C'est bien dommage !


----------



## Scalounet (11 Novembre 2012)

Y a pas, c'est vachement bien foutu quand même toshop, je pense que je vais l'acheter rien que pour ces filtres !!!!


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2012)

j'en connais un qui en a profité pour augmenter l'accentuation


----------



## jogary (12 Novembre 2012)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Dans CS6 le filtre "EDF" n'existe plus !  C'est bien dommage !



 MDR !  

Merci à tous de vos infos et je vais donc y travailler ! :mouais: Super tes retouches Momo !

PS : Ce ne sont même pas des câbles "EDF" mais le *téléski-nautique *installé sur le lac ! 

( http://www.lesokiri.com )


----------



## momo-fr (12 Novembre 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> @ momo : la totale : flou de bougé, de profondeur&#8230; mais avec une bonne vieille ficelle : un élément net qui contraste.


Moi je préfère le flou net carrément&#8230;






La moto molle - Biarritz
F5,6 - 60e - iso 640 - 55 mm

​


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2012)

Pour votre culture photographique je vous invite à voir (ou revoir) cette émission sur Arte consacrée au pictorialisme une histoire où l'image photo prend parfois une belle tangente.


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2012)

P'tain merci de le rappeler, je l'avais ratée !


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Novembre 2012)

Toute la série est vraiment intéressante et bien faite !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2012)

Quelques explications en images a propos de la réalisation de cette photo.

[YOUTUBE]1rdDjov8dpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2012)

On m'a demandé de faire un petit topo sur la réalisation de mes 2 dernières photos de nuit. Alors hop, c'est partit!
Le problème: pour avoir des étoiles bien punctiformes il faut un temps de pose très court (de l'ordre de 30") si non les étoiles commencent à laisser un filé apparaitre à cause de la rotation de la terre. Qui dit temps de pose très court de nuit dit ISO élevé et donc dégradation rapide de la qualité de l'image à cause du bruit.
L'autre solution est de suivre le mouvement de la terre en faisant tourner l'appareil photo sur un axe parallèle à l'axe de rotation de la terre grâce à une monture astronomique équatoriale motorisée ou grâce à un dispositif plus simple à transporter (Vixen Polarie) et dont la précision bien que moyenne est suffisante pour des poses de quelques minutes au grand angle. De cette façon on peut faire des photos à ISO plus bas pendant plus longtemps.
Le problème c'est que dans ce cas c'est bien sûr le paysage qui devient flou. L'astuce consiste a faire une image pour le paysage et une pour le ciel et ensuite de fusionner les 2 dans Photoshop très simplement grâce à un masque de fusion.
Dans mon cas j'ai compliqué un peu la technique car les capteurs Olympus ne sont pas réputés pour leur qualité en matière de bruit.
J'ai pris 10 images sans suivi pour le paysage de 60" à 400 ISO plus 2 Darks que j'ai fusionné en mode Average dans StarStaX et 5 images avec suivi de 4 minutes à 100 ISO plus 2 Darks également fusionné en mode Average dans StarStaX pour les étoiles.
Le mode Average a pour effet de moyenner les différentes images et donc de lisser le bruit.
Pour avoir une idée voilà une des images du paysage et une du ciel.
Et voilà le résultat de la fusion pour le paysage:






et pour le ciel:






Il ne reste plus qu'a assembler les 2 grâce à un masque de fusion puis quelques réglages de courbes et de niveaux, le nettoyage du flare et une petite astuce pour accroitre la luminosité des étoiles et voilà!

Bonne Année a tous!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2012)

Bon j'ai pas compris grand chose, mais comme ça vient de jp, ça doit être intéressant !:rateau:

ps : petit conseil ménager : qu'est-ce tu emploies comme produit pour nettoyer ton flare ??? En fait j'en ai rinafoutt mais on ne sait jamais si je tombais un jour sur un flare dégueulasse !:love:

Bonne année à tous les "cuisineux" et continuez à nous rendre plus intelligents !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2012)

Pour nettoyer le Flare j'utilise un tampon.
Demande en un a ta femme.
Bonne année mon Bigounet :love:


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2013)

Le "débat" autour de cette image montre surtout une chose : le manque de culture photographique. Prenons quelques exemples.

Photo-Secession contre Pictorialisme. À sa naissance, la photographie est une technique scientifique de reproduction du réel. Mais des artistes, des peintres cherchent presque immédiatement à la faire sortir du champ scientifique. Le Pictorialisme simule la peinture et l'eau-forte, technique avec laquelle il partage l'absence de couleur et la reproductibilité. Rapidement, un nouveau courant s'oppose à cette approche pour revenir à la photographie originelle, sans altérations optiques. C'est la Photo-Secession, courant qui se renouvellera souvent avec entre autres la Nouvelle Vision ou encore le groupe f/64. Ces deux approches ont toujours cohabité. Elles ont toujours été sources de disputes intellectuelles souvent vaines. L'approche "Pictorialiste" est généralement considérée comme tournée vers le passé alors que l'approche réaliste est jugée comme moderne.

Le photojournaliste est né avec le noir et blanc comme seule "couleur". Il n'aura échappé à personne que l'humain voit en couleur. En y réfléchissant un peu, tout le monde peut imaginer qu'en plus d'être en niveaux de gris, la photographie noir et blanc est très fortement "manipulée" au niveau des contrastes, justement pour s'éloigner d'une photo "grise" et obtenir de beau Noirs et Blancs. Les visages sont "débouchés". L'image est "fermée" en fonçant les coins voir les bords Bref, l'image est tirée et le tirage est à la photographie ce que l'interprétation est à la musique (comme le disait en d'autres termes Adams). Où est la réalité du photojournalisme de sa naissance à aujourd'hui ? Plus on cache au lecteur que la photographie est un point de vue, une manipulation et plus on le trompe non ?

Photoshop a permis une chose formidable. Tout le monde trouve aujourd'hui les images suspectes. Or l'image photographique implique un point de vue particulier. Photoshop permet de faire plus vite et plus facilement ce que l'on a toujours pu faire et que l'on devait faire de manière obligatoire au tout début de la photographie. La technique ne permettait l'enregistrement que d'une toute petite partie de gamme lumineuse sur un même cliché. Il fallait "maquiller" ce défaut. Par exemple, les ciels étaient peints sur les photographies. Si on prend la photographie du WorldPress de cette année, il suffit de la basculer en niveau de gris pour voir que les techniques utilisées sont extrêmement classiques en Noir et Blanc. Photoshop permet de faire avec la couleur ce qu'il était aussi facile de faire avec le Noir et Blanc argentique. Cette photo s'inscrit naturellement dans un courant du photojournaliste qui remonte à Cartier-Bresson, Brassaï, Kertész et plus récemment, Nachtwey.

L'émotion. N'est ce pas quelque chose qui met en mouvement ? Lordon expliquait dans la postface de sa pièce en alexandrin que (de mémoire, je le trahis forcément) la connaissance scientifique, la raison n'a jamais rien fait bouger. Il faut une mise en mouvement, mouvoir, il faut émouvoir. Cette photo me fait penser à cette petite vietnamienne qui coure, nue, hurlant de douleur 




​Cette photographie de Nick Ut n'a-t-elle pas participé à la mise en mouvement de l'Amérique pour la sortie de la guerre du Vietnam ?


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le "débat" autour de cette image montre surtout une chose : le manque de culture photographique. Prenons quelques exemples.​




Je suis globalement d'accord avec ce que l'ensemble de ton propos.

J'ajouterais cependant : le manque de culture en retouche numérique.

A mon humble avis, certains ont poussés les curseurs de photoshop un peu trop loin sur cette photo ;  ce fut ma première impression lorsque j'ai découvert cette photographie. Ca produit un effet HDR tout pourri...Ca ne va pas plus loin pour moi.

Et puis les supports de publication aussi....


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> J'ajouterais cependant : le manque de culture en retouche numérique.



Qu'entends-tu par "retouche numérique" ? 
Photoshop reprend toutes les opérations que l'on réalisait en argentique après développement en partant du film scanné. Avec le numérique, il a également pris en charge la phase de développement.
Peut-être que ce qui semble étrange dans cette image, ce sont les corrections sélectives qui sont traitées comme en noir et blanc. Le traitement de la couleur est peut-être global. Il semble tout à fait classique : désaturation générale et en particulier désaturation du orange de la peau et des teintes qui ne s'accordent pas avec la monochromie marron-gris globale.
Le traitement sélectif est très classique pour du noir et blanc :  visages et mains débouchés systématiquement et fermeture de l'image en vignettant franchement, en particulier le haut de l'image. La photo est donc "tirée" comme sous un agrandisseur Noir et Blanc.





James Nachtwey ; somptueusement tirée à l'ancienne​

Sauf qu'elle est en couleur cette photo (bien que très décolorisée). Je trouve intéressant le fait que ce qui me gène le plus, c'est le masquage vraisemblablement réalisé avec du détourage et non au pinceau. Cela donne l'impression d'un montage maladroit des différents plans de personnages sur le décor. Pourtant c'est sans doute plus réaliste que les halos inhérents au masquage rapide au pinceau. Mais les halos sont très présents sur les tirages argentiques et donc l'il y est habitué. Je me demande donc si ce qui me gêne le plus n'est pas tout simplement la correction d'une limite technique.

en basculant en noir et blanc avec les curseurs à 0.



en appliquant un traitement cherchant à mimer de l'argentique avec un ajout de sépia.



Il me semble que l'il est plus chez lui.
D'où la question : Pourquoi les techniques utilisées pour le Noir et Blanc devraient être bannies de la couleur ? Après le fait de vouloir inscrire le photojournalisme plutôt du côté du Groupe f/64 que des Pictorialistes, c'est un autre débat. Un débat qui date du début du photojournalisme


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2013)

Je suis absolument Ok avec ce que tu dis. Je ne remets pas en cause la post-prod retouche.
Mais tout comme il y a de très bons tireurs NB, il y a aussi de très bons "retoucheurs photoshop".
Et l'inverse (ou l'opposé...) est malheureusement vrai aussi...Il y a des mauvais.
Et donc je pense que certains ont trop joué avec les curseurs et autres sélections avec cette photo ! C'est comme sur le post vos plus belles photos, certains vont trop loin avec les curseurs.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Février 2013)

Ben moi je n'avais rien vu de tout ça dans cette photo. Je n'y avais vu que souffrance.


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2013)

Y a pas grand chose à dire sur cette photo, très bon traitement, ça penche à droite, ça je l'aurais redressé, la mise en lumière est excellente, on peut "taper" dedans encore sans la dénaturer, c'est une affaire de goût et d'expressivité. C'est une "peinture" photographique contemporaine, elle "sert" son sujet.

Mais tout le monde ne peux pas saisir les nuances d'une création, certains sont bloqués sur des principes qui leur empêchent de "voir", il y a les "bons" et les "mauvais" comme chez les ricains&#8230;  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je suis absolument Ok avec ce que tu dis. Je ne remets pas en cause la post-prod retouche.
> Mais tout comme il y a de très bons tireurs NB, il y a aussi de très bons "retoucheurs photoshop".
> Et l'inverse (ou l'opposé...) est malheureusement vrai aussi...Il y a des mauvais.
> Et donc je pense que certains ont trop joué avec les curseurs et autres sélections avec cette photo ! C'est comme sur le post vos plus belles photos, certains vont trop loin avec les curseurs.



Certes, mais il me semble que pour une photo de contour, le photographe devrait travailler de manière étroite avec le "tireur" et le diriger (et donc savoir l'écouter). Il est normal qu'il ne puisse pas le faire lorsqu'il est encore sur le terrain et que la photo est publiée quelques heures après avoir été prise. Mais ensuite
Surtout lorsque l'on se situe du côté artistique plutôt que réaliste.

Un très bel extrait de travail entre le photographe et le tireur.
[YOUTUBE]EvnaPZWrt9E[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h04 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Ben moi je n'avais rien vu de tout ça dans cette photo. Je n'y avais vu que souffrance.



Donc tu as vu ce pour quoi elle était faite. Et c'est aussi ce que j'ai d'abord vu. Mais ensuite je ne peux m'empêcher de regarder les "ficelles". Y compris l'objet de l'image qui est évoqué dans mon premier post : 



> L'émotion. N'est ce pas quelque chose qui met en mouvement ? Lordon expliquait dans la postface de sa pièce en alexandrin que (de mémoire, je le trahis forcément) la connaissance scientifique, la raison n'a jamais rien fait bouger. Il faut une mise en mouvement, mouvoir, il faut émouvoir. Cette photo me fait penser à cette petite vietnamienne qui coure, nue, hurlant de douleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

L'objet de mon message n'était pas de critiquer cette image, mais de critiquer la majorité des critiques qui me semble révéler une incompétence et un manque de culture affligeant. C'est d'autant plus décevant de la part de magazines qui emploient des photographes intéressants (je pense à Télérama). Aucune mise en perspective historique, de rappel sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'un vieux débat remontant aux origines !
Mais ici, nous sommes entre gens de bonne compagnie  On peut être du côté Pictorialiste ou du côté Photo-Secession, on est globalement d'accord sur l'analyse technique


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2013)

Le parallèle entre cette photo et celle du gamin de Grozny de Nachtwey me paraît en fait clairement illustrer que si des pratiques analogues à travers des techniques différentes existent, il reste qu'un moment donné il faut bien trouver un point d'équilibre. Nachtwey et son tireur l'ont trouvé, pas l'autre. C'est pourtant fort dommage tant le cliché lui-même est déjà terrible. Je serais le photographe (il n'y a pas de risque ), j'assassinerais le "tireur" derrière parce que put*n, fallait quand même avoir les bollocks de faire cette photo alors la triturer peinard dans le canap' en sirotant un petit chardonney et en poussant par erreur les potards, faut pas déconner  Il a du se dire qu'il avait une commande pour une jaquette de dvd. 

C'est pas parce que le travail de tirage a toujours existé que cela peut tout excuser quand on l'applique n'importe comment avec des outils modernes


----------



## collodion (25 Février 2013)

Et si le coeur de la polémique ce n'était ni le tireur ni le photographe, mais le sujet de la photographie : la mort ? Autrement dit les limites de la décence ? (Parce que une image de la dernière TOP model traitée de la même manière, tout le monde s'en pète un rein).


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2013)

Je crois qu'il y a erreur d'interprétation.
Le "tireur" est probablement très bon. Il a suivi les directives du photographe en le conseillant adroitement (à moins que ce soit le Directeur Artistique ) pour gagner le WorldPress. C'est indéniablement un succès 

Le problème n'a rien de technique ! Ces pros là savent très bien ce qu'ils font. C'est un choix assumé, j'en suis convaincu. Le débat est ailleurs, là où il a toujours été : Pictorialisme ou Photo-Secession ? Eux sont allés vers l'art et l'art biblique en particulier (l'art classique occidental en somme). Les héritiers de la Photo-Secession crient au passéisme, à la manipulation, au tire larme, à l'art Pompier 

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que le contraire fait autant de polémiques. Genre, faire le portrait du président de la république en utilisant les codes du photojournalisme "réaliste" avec une pincée de photo contemporaine de type Wall (pour ne pas quitter les James)


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2013)

En fait, ce que tu voulais montrer, c'est ta propre culture photographique ? Là, j'ai bon ? 

Tu serais capable de me dire que non


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En fait, ce que tu voulais montrer, c'est ta propre culture photographique ? Là, j'ai bon ?
> 
> Tu serais capable de me dire que non



Surtout quand on confond James et Jeff


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2013)

Encore une histoire de "francs' tireurs Photoshopistes


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En fait, ce que tu voulais montrer, c'est ta propre culture photographique ? Là, j'ai bon ?
> 
> Tu serais capable de me dire que non





Dendrimere a dit:


> Surtout quand on confond James et Jeff



Dendrimere répond parfaitement à la question ! Ma culture est très approximative. Je le sais d'autant plus que j'en ai un peu  Il me semble que ce que je rapporte là relève de la tarte à la crème. C'est basique. Je suis assez désolé de voir des écrits dits "journalistiques" (on parle ici de photojournalisme) semble totalement l'ignorer.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mai 2013)

Le hasard est étrange

Ma compagne aime les coquelicots. Il ne supportent pas d'être mis en vase. Alors une photo peut-être ?
Mais les coquelicots sont très difficiles à photographier. Ils présentent une gamme dans les rouges qui débordent généralement les capacités des systèmes techniques disponibles. En fait, cette limite concerne surtout les systèmes de rendus comme les imprimantes et, bien pires, les écrans. Les boîtiers numériques sont capables d'enregistrer des informations bien au-delà du profil AdobeRVB98.
Pour le coquelicot, cela tombe bien car mon moniteur est supérieur à l'AdobeRVB98 dans les teintes rouges. J'ai pu donc me "battre" dans lightroom pour essayer de développer l'image sans qu'il y ait d'aplats (écrêtage de la couche rouge). Mais il en restait un peu à l'écran. Le passage en SRVB fut épique pour pouvoir la poster ici. Mais en réduisant la taille, ça passe.

​

Je savais que mon écran ne pouvait pas afficher correctement ce que je développais. En effet, il y avait des aplats, de l'écrêtage à l'écran, mais l'histogramme me disait que non et les chiffres au survol des zones également. Je faisais donc confiance à mon maître de papier Bruce Fraser et je croisais les doigts pour que cela passe à l'impression. Jai choisi le papier que je préfère, qui, cela tombe bien, présente l'un des profils colorimétriques les plus larges.
Je suis allé chercher le tirage chez Picto. Pas d'aplats apparents, pas d'écrêtage ! J'ai obtenu la douceur du coquelicot En comparaison, l'image ci-dessus est décevante.

À mon retour, je vois un message de Christophe Métairie qui justement parle de l'importance de développer dans l'espace colorimétrique le plus grand. Il prend comme exemple un coquelicot 

C'est très didactique et cela peut vous intéresser si vous souhaitez faire naître vos images dans le monde réel en profitant des formidables capacités des encres pigmentaires actuelles : 
Choix d'un espace couleur pour le traitement de vos fichiers RAW


----------



## plovemax (3 Août 2013)

On m'a demandé d'expliquer comment j'ai fait cette photo. 

La situation : il est minuit, l'orage commence à poindre le bout de son nez. Plutôt un orage sec. Donc plus de chance que les éclairs soient bien visibles. Et petit à petit cela se met à péter de partout! Voilà j'ai planté le décor ( ça sent la peur ça pue la mort... Oups, désolé :rose: ... )

Pour réaliser les photos d'orages j'ai appliqué cette technique : 
- focale 18 (conversion 25mm) pour avoir la plus grande plage possible. 
- ISO 400 ouverture f4 (j'ai essayé de diaphragmer à f8 mais là il eu fallu que je monte dans les zizos et mon appareil commence à bruiter sévère dès 800 ISO alors en pose longue)... 
- Mise au point sur l'infini. 
- L'appareil est posé sur un pied (heureusement il n'y a pas trop de vent et mon mauvais pied convient -sinon je pense qu'il eût fallu un pied bien stable) en mode Bulb. 
- Déclencheur filaire. 
Ensuite je déclenche et maintien déclenché tant qu'il n'y a pas d'éclair dans la zone correspondant au champ de la prise de vue. Dès qu'un éclair passe, c'est dans la boite. Beaucoup d'essais pour 5-6 photos exploitables. 

Finalement il s'est mis à pleuvoir et l'orage c'est éloigné donc fin de scéance.
En post-traitement , réglage de l'exposition (ici surex) et de la balance des blancs (plus un peu de jeu sur la clarté et la netteté)


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2013)

Merci m'sieu. On a vraiment l'impression que la foudre tombe à 10 mètres


----------



## plovemax (3 Août 2013)

Heureusement pour moi elle était beaucoup plus loin!  (entre 300 et 600m environ) Je pense que le reflet sur la table participe de cet effet.


----------



## jogary (14 Août 2013)

Je voudrais redimensionner une photo de 3,8 MO (en plus c'est USAIN BOLT que j'ai pris !) mais je n'arrive pas à lui faire perdre du poids ( la photo !  ) jusqu'à 150 kilos, sauf de lui donner une taille de Lilliputien ! Même en utilisant divers log. notamment PS CS4.

OK!...Je ne sais pas utiliser toutes les fonctions, certes, mais ce pourquoi je demande comment faire.

( Sinon, je l'aurais mise dans les attitude photographiques...)


----------



## Scalounet (14 Août 2013)

Ça ne solutionnera pas complètement ton problème, mais si c'est pour mettre ici, pourquoi n'utiliserais tu pas PortfolioHelper ?  
Simple, rapide !


----------



## jogary (14 Août 2013)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ça ne solutionnera pas complètement ton problème, mais si c'est pour mettre ici, pourquoi n'utiliserais tu pas PortfolioHelper ?
> Simple, rapide !



Et bien oui ! Si si, cela fonctionne bien alors que je me faisais ch...! avec tous les autres logiciels !

Un grand merci à toi !


----------



## momo-fr (16 Août 2013)

jogary a dit:


> Je voudrais redimensionner une photo de 3,8 MO (en plus c'est USAIN BOLT que j'ai pris !) mais je n'arrive pas à lui faire perdre du poids ( la photo !  ) jusqu'à 150 kilos, sauf de lui donner une taille de Lilliputien ! Même en utilisant divers log. notamment PS CS4.
> 
> OK!...Je ne sais pas utiliser toutes les fonctions, certes, mais ce pourquoi je demande comment faire.


Premièrement si c'est pour mettre ici tu as les contraintes de dimensions (800x800 pixels), donc zou dans "Taille de l'image" (Menu Image) pour rééchantillonner le côté le plus grand sur 800 pixels.

Tu dis 3,8 Mo mais sans doute en données fichier, si c'est du JPG c'est donc compressé, ton fichier fait sans doute plutôt 30/40 Mo&#8230; voire plus. Rééchantillonnée elle doit "peser" dans photoshop 1 à 3 Mo, soit une fois passée dans "Enregistrer pour le web et les périphériques" (Menu fichier) tu devrais la retrouver entre 40 à 250 ko selon les détails dans l'image (plus de zones unies = moins de poids), tu enregistres en JPG avec une compression à "60" c'est très correct (le poids final est affiché en bas à gauche de ta fenêtre), tu peux descendre à 40/45 c'est trop de détails, ça "tue" un peu l'image mais ça reste correct.

Autre réglage dans cette section d'enregistrement pour le web c'est dans le petit menu en haut à droite, tu trouveras un réglage "Optimiser pour la taille de fichier&#8230;" et là tu indiques 149 Ko et tu laisse Photoshop trouver le bon ratio de compression&#8230;

Au travail !!! :rateau:


----------



## jogary (19 Août 2013)

Merci ! Cela fonctionne à merveille ( Scaloun et Momo  ) mais impossible de vous remercier, je ne peux plus donner de CDB !!! :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (21 Décembre 2013)

La revue Cinq26 disponible à la location sur Vimeo On Demand

[VIMEO]54106459[/VIMEO]


----------



## SirDeck (1 Février 2014)

Entre la photographie et la vidéo, une cuisine qui commence par la fabrication d'un système sur mesure. Le contraire du Time Lapse.
Le résultat est fascinant : 

[VIMEO]77489382[/VIMEO]


----------



## momo-fr (1 Février 2014)

Pour ce qui est de compresser ses photos pour le web je vous propose cette page de récap de Raphaël Goetter d'Alsacréations, il fait le tour des solutions en ligne et autres logiciels dipos pour Mac


----------



## SirDeck (27 Février 2014)

Pour les peintres 

Le siècle de Cartier-Bresson | ARTE


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2014)

Certains d'entre vous connaissent l'application pour iPhone (payante  mais pas chère) The Photographer's Ephemeris (TPE) qui permet de  planifier des prises de vues en fonction de la position du soleil (ou de  la lune) etpeut être saviez vous qu'il existe en en version  une  gratuite pour Windows et Mac. L'inconvénient de cette version pour  ordinateurs de bureau c'est qu'on ne pouvait pas la consulter de  n'importe quel ordi (au bureau, dans un cyber café, chez un copain) car  il fait installer d'abord l'application et Adobe Air.
Dorénavant il existe une version en ligne qui permet de faire ça et même de partager le résultat de ses recherches.
Ca permet par exemple de planifier ce genre de photo:






On peu voir par exemple que les conditions seront propices vers le 6 aout.

Ou bien ça:







Ces jours ci pour ceux qui sont à NYC!

Un autre exemple:






Pour le matin du 21 décembre.

Et ça marche aussi pour la lune:






Enjoy!


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Juillet 2014)

Sinon, vous faites çà à l'arrache, au petit bonheur la chance, lors de déambulations photographiques.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2015)

Donc…

Les caméraphones ont trouvé leur élan grâce aux App reproduisant des rendus rétros voir Lomo. Elles permettaient de rendre intéressante des photos techniquement médiocres en leur donnant un rendu déjà vu activant le petit moteur nostalgique du cortex  Le plus connus à l'époque est sans doute Hipstamatic. C'est avec lui que ce genre s'est imposé. Il cherchait à retrouver l'imprévisibilité des accidents que l'on connaissait sur les vieux appareils soviétiques qui revenaient alors à la mode, en particulier des moyens formats comme le Diana ou le Holga, pour réagir contre la perfection des APN. Hipstamatic activait même par défaut une fonction qui entraînait un cadrage aléatoire en plus du rendu erratique de la photo. J'aimais bien les rendus anciens qui compensaient bien la médiocrité technique en la renforçant carrément, mais j'ai bien vite désactivé le cadrage aléatoire. Il était impossible de revenir sur la "dégradation accidentelle" de la photo. Pour les personnes qui considèrent comme moi que la photographie connaît au moins deux temps, la prise de vue et le tirage, c’était assez frustrant.


Je me suis donc essayé à des App qui se concentrait sur le tirage à partir de photos prisent avec l'App d'Apple. Snapseed (aujourd'hui propriété de Google) et ses réglages sélectifs étaient étonnants. L'usage des Upoint de Nikon sur iOS ! Mais en fait, cela ne m'allait pas. C'est tout de même plus performant de tirer avec le MAC. La photo au caméraphone, cela doit être rapide, spontané.


Le genre est devenu légitime dans le monde de la photographie lorsque The New York Times à fait sa Une avec des photos réalisées sur Hipstamatic. Des photos de guerre en plus. Des photos réalisées par un photographe reconnu, primé, Damon Winter.




Cela rappelait au passage que c'est bien le photographe qui fait la photo et non le matériel.

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/finding-the-right-tool-to-tell-a-war-story/


Il y a quelques années je suis tombé sur une évolution de Hipstamatic (qui a raté le coche des réseaux sociaux en se faisant écraser par Instagram) : Oggl

C'est Hipstamatic, mais on peut changer d'avis en postproduction. Tout à fait pour moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2015)

ou alors on est bon en photo et on n'a pas besoin de ces conneries...


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2015)

Tu veux parler des appareils photo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2015)

Non
des filtres de merde


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2015)

Le polariser, c'est autorisé ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2015)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le polariser, c'est autorisé ?


Sûrement pas 
À peine un skylight ou un UV pour protéger le caillou, et encore...


----------



## Macounette (9 Octobre 2015)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou alors on est bon en photo et on n'a pas besoin de ces conneries...


En post-production tu veux dire


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> En post-production tu veux dire


voila


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

jpmiss a dit:


> Certains d'entre vous connaissent l'application pour iPhone (payante  mais pas chère) The Photographer's Ephemeris (TPE) qui permet de  planifier des prises de vues en fonction de la position du soleil (ou de  la lune) etpeut être saviez vous qu'il existe en en version  une  gratuite pour Windows et Mac. L'inconvénient de cette version pour  ordinateurs de bureau c'est qu'on ne pouvait pas la consulter de  n'importe quel ordi (au bureau, dans un cyber café, chez un copain) car  il fait installer d'abord l'application et Adobe Air.
> Dorénavant il existe une version en ligne qui permet de faire ça et même de partager le résultat de ses recherches.
> Ca permet par exemple de planifier ce genre de photo:
> 
> ...



C'est superbe


----------



## SirDeck (21 Novembre 2015)

SirDeck a dit:


> Donc…
> 
> Les caméraphones ont trouvé leur élan grâce aux App reproduisant des rendus rétros voir Lomo. Elles permettaient de rendre intéressante des photos techniquement médiocres en leur donnant un rendu déjà vu activant le petit moteur nostalgique du cortex  Le plus connus à l'époque est sans doute Hipstamatic. C'est avec lui que ce genre s'est imposé. Il cherchait à retrouver l'imprévisibilité des accidents que l'on connaissait sur les vieux appareils soviétiques qui revenaient alors à la mode, en particulier des moyens formats comme le Diana ou le Holga, pour réagir contre la perfection des APN. Hipstamatic activait même par défaut une fonction qui entraînait un cadrage aléatoire en plus du rendu erratique de la photo. J'aimais bien les rendus anciens qui compensaient bien la médiocrité technique en la renforçant carrément, mais j'ai bien vite désactivé le cadrage aléatoire. Il était impossible de revenir sur la "dégradation accidentelle" de la photo. Pour les personnes qui considèrent comme moi que la photographie connaît au moins deux temps, la prise de vue et le tirage, c’était assez frustrant.
> 
> ...





De l'usage journalistique d'Hipstamatic…




http://blogs.afp.com/makingof/?post/errance-en-noir-et-blanc-dans-paris-sous-le-choc …


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2016)

Après ce joli low key, tu nous fais un high key ?


----------



## SirDeck (27 Novembre 2016)

N'ayant pas de chien blanc, ce sera un portrait. Mais je ne publie que rarement mes portraits sur des lieux publics. Ils seraient sans doute appréciés étant donné leur forme très picturale. Ne pouvant m'empêcher d'y introduire une pointe nordique en prenant quelques clichés de dos, je devrais y trouver quelque chose qui pourra passer ici. J'ai bien une idée. Je me souviens d'un chignon…


Puisque nous sommes en cuisine, autant le dire tout de suite, un low key comme celui du chien est bien plus simple à mettre en œuvre qu'un High Key ne faisant appel qu'à une seule source lumineuse. Cela séduit facilement car c'est le modèle de la peinture classique jusqu'à Courbet si je ne m'abuse. Les gens y sont habitués. Pour eux, c'est le beau. J'aime bien Rembrandt moi-même . Les portraits étaient réalisés en intérieur à la lumière d'une grande fenêtre. Et comme photographier, c'est peindre ou dessiner avec de la lumière, la lumière est essentielle. Ici, on a un générateur Profoto Pro7 1200J avec une softbox Octa d'1,5 mètres.


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2016)

Il y a un côté maîtresse d'école un peu dans la forme là non ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Décembre 2016)

S'il est présent, il ne m'a jamais dérangé.

#toutlemondenapaseulachancedavoirunparentinstit


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2016)

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher...





​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Décembre 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> S'il est présent, il ne m'a jamais dérangé.
> 
> #toutlemondenapaseulachancedavoirunparentinstit


Disons que pour un dyslexique, ça fait drôle.

HighKey donc.

Si on regarde l'histogramme du portrait du chien, tout est tassé à gauche : Low Key. Ici, c'est l'inverse, tout est tassé à droite : High Key. Lorsqu'il s'agit d'un portrait, il faut être vigilant sur la fusion de la peau blanche et du fond blanc arrière. Pour éviter que cela se produise, on utilise un éclairage frontal très proche afin d'obtenir une peau très claire au milieu du visage et plus foncée sur le tour (photo dite de type "clinic"). On obtient alors un joli contour foncé. La source lumineuse doit être surélevé afin d'éviter d'éclairer le fond la rétine (le fond de l'œil) et éviter des yeux rouges. Il faut donc utiliser ce que l'on nomme une girafe afin de ne pas avoir un pied entre le sujet et l'appareil. L'éclairage étant proche, la luminosité tombe vite avec la distance (c'est ce qui est recherché pour obtenir le contour). En buste, on peut récupérer en postproduction numérique avec un simple filtre gradué. Mais en cadrage américain, cela devient limite. C'est pourquoi on utilise une seconde source située derrière le photographe. Cette source permet d'éclairer toute la scène et ici, elle permet de déboucher les ombres. La lumière étant essentielle, gnagnagna, on a ici : Un générateur Pro8 1200J avec une torche dans une opaline blanche pour le visage (l'opaline donne une lumière qui croustille qui donne de l'accutance d'où son utilisation sur la peau en mode), une autre dans un parapluie argent d'1,80 mètres derrière le photographe. La différence entre les deux sources est inférieure à 2 diaphragmes.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Décembre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai pas pu m'empêcher...
> 
> []http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/406699MG1551Modifiercopie.jpg[]
> 
> ​




Il me semble, mais c'est mon point de vue, que le Noir et Blanc ne souffrent pas de ne pas être tiré de manière spécifique. C'était déjà vrai pour l'argentique bien que le film noir et blanc ne rendait pas les mêmes contrastes que la couleur. Mais pour le numérique qui part de 4 images, l'une en Rouge, la seconde en bleu et les deux dernières en vert, le "développement" (la derawtisation et passage en Gamma 2) doit lui-même être traité de manière spécifique avant de se voir appliquer un tirage comme pour du noir et blanc argentique.

Cela permet d'obtenir une dominante de Noir et de Blanc plutôt que du gris

Celle-là, j'irais plutôt par là :





​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Janvier 2017)

Une accentuation pour le contenu selon Fraser.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Février 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je garde à l'esprit un cliché de *SirDeck* posté il y a quelque temps dans ce fil. Sans parvenir à résumer l'impression curieuse qu'il a suscitée en moi. Voici l'image :
> 
> 
> http://karlovy.vary.free.fr/Ford.jpg​Il y a quelque chose de patiné, d'un peu vieillot, dans cette image, qui déclenche une émotion liée au temps : je regarde cette scène comme appartenant à du passé. Un passé ressuscité, là, devant moi. À la manière d'un souvenir des autres.
> ...



Il y a des points d'interrogations, nous sommes dans la cuisine…


Il s'agit précisément d'une Ford Galaxie 500 Country Sedan de 1972.

Je en suis pas le photographe. J'ai découvert les difficultés de scanner du Kodakrome avec cette photo. Suis-je sur la photo ? Suis-je une femme, un homme, un chien ?

L'analyse est plutôt bonne, mais un élément change assez fortement la lecture. Il n'y a que (que?) 5 enfants. Le personnage accroupi fait plus penser à une autochtone, une "indigène" dirait le français, une domestique.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2017)

*SirDeck*

La photo m'avait accroché et en même temps je ressentais une espèce de blocage à rédiger un commentaire.

Situation inédite pour moi, car, dès qu'une photo m'accroche, je n'ai pas de mal à trouver des mots pour rédiger un commentaire.

En y réfléchissant un peu : habituellement, une photo qui m'accroche suscite un travail souterrain de mon imagination pendant un certain temps ; et c'est lorsque ces jeux de l'imagination rapportés à une image se sont en quelque sorte assemblés en une « composition », que l'écriture d'un billet se déclenche toute seule. « Composition » pour l'imagination : c'est assez vague. « Sens » serait peut-être un équivalent.

Avec cette photo-ci, je crois que ce qui me dérangeait était une impression d'« hétéroclite » dans les jeux d'imagination qu'elle suscitait. Une absence de « sens », qui me bloquait pour composer un commentaire.

J'ai fini par me décider à attester de cet « hétéroclite » comme tel.

Je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de délirant (de surréaliste) dans le tableau, une sorte d'absurdité comique - qui fait que je ne peux pas m'empêcher en regardant cette image d'avoir à chaque fois les coins de la bouche qui se distendent en un sourire idiot-





 Cet incroyable entassement de bagages sur et dans la Ford laissant si peu de place aux passagers - et pas moins de 7 personnages plus un chien plus le photographe (9 en tout) qui sont réussi à s'en extraire pour poser quasi triomphalement comme des preuves vivantes de cet exploit. Une véritable décompression d'archive...

Contraste entre la connotation « populaire » de cet empilement avec le canot à moteur qui fait « classieux ». Entre l'exotisme des plantes (que je n'identifie pas) - et comme tu le pointes d'une fille au teint indigène - et une impression familière (« bien de chez nous ») de vêtements, de coupes de cheveux, de visages pâles. Entre le fait que *SirDeck* présente cette image comme « sienne » et le fait qu'il n'ait pas pu la prendre lui-même.

Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à « composer » ce tableau dans mon imagination - en somme.​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mai 2017)

Apple propose des didacticiels pour How to shoot on iPhone7. Bah il y en a plein qui ne concernent pas que l'iPhone7 ; ou comment la photo c'est tout de même un peut de technique et pas qu’un appareil


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir

J'ai une question pour vous…

Il y a deux semaines, j'ai pris cette photo (trépied, pas de VR, pas de filtre, retardateur + levé mirroir) :



ƒ/13.0 - 22.0 mm - 1/20 - ISO 100 - -2 EV
​Autour de moi, au moins deux autres personnes en train de prendre la même photo, au moins un utilisait un filtre gradué (avec un Sony) et l'autre faisait du bracketing (avec un D800, comme moi).
Moi j'ai fait -2 EV et je m'en suis sorti sans aucun problème.

Y'a t'il un intérêt particulier pour la post production à utiliser le bracketing (sachant que c'est le même boitier, je m'interroge) ?
Pour le filtre gradué, étant donné que la séparation clair / fonçé n'est pas droite, ce n'est pas plus de travail en post production (compenser l'assombrissement dans la montagne) ?
Il n'y avait pas beaucoup de nuages, et pas de vent (donc peu de chance d'avoir un effet).


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2017)

Je n'ai pas la réponse, par contre j'ai deux questions : pourquoi f13 sur une photo de paysage ? et pourquoi -2EV (ça me parait beaucoup) ?
question subsidiaire, quelle heure était-il ?


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la réponse, par contre j'ai deux questions : pourquoi f13 sur une photo de paysage ? et pourquoi -2EV (ça me parait beaucoup) ?
> question subsidiaire, quelle heure était-il ?



f13 c'etait surtout pour descendre a 1/20, pour attenuer quelques asperitees sur l'eau.
-2 EV c'est parce que la foret est tres sombre et le lac plutot sombre et qu'ils sont majoritaires par rapport au ciel.

Je vais faire une capture de l'histogramme de la capture.

Question subsidiaire : comment faites vous pour ne pas avoir l'effet de halo sur des zones a fort contraste ?
La, je vois que j'ai une bande juste au dessus des cretes. C'est du a l'assombrissement du ciel au pinceau (LR).
Une selection avec PS ?


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juillet 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai une question pour vous…
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, je brackette dans deux cas.
- Si la dynamique de mon capteur est insuffisante ce qui ne semble pas le cas ici
- Si j'expose pour les ombres en courbe à droite afin d'obtenir des ombres très détaillées et sans aucun bruit au développement. Du coup, il me faut également un cliché exposé (toujours en courbe à droite) pour les hautes lumières.

Concernant les halos lors du masquage, cela me plaît assez, cela fait rétro, les photos masquées à la main sous agrandisseur présentent ce type de halo. Sinon, il y a la solution rapide dans LR avec le filtre dégradé qu'il est à présent possible de retoucher avec le pinceau (pour épargner les pics des montagnes) ; et la solution royale en masquant sous PSD, son premier métier.


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2017)

Je pense que j'aurais pu faire -1 EV et ça serait passé.

Voici l'histogramme d'origine, plutôt tassé a gauche donc 




J'étais un peu pressé, donc plutôt que de faire plusieurs prises en changeant la correction d'exposition ou du BKT (ça aurait aidé pour les arbres qui ont un peu de bruit) j'ai fait -2 EV. C'est une solution de facilité car je sais que le capteur le fait sans soucis (et s'il y a une pénalité, c'est négligeable).

Il faut dire qu'avec le grand angle, je suis entre -0.3 et -1 EV pour une prise normale dès que j'ai pas mal de ciel.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai une question pour vous…
> 
> ...



Je suis nul en photo , mais c'est vraiment très beau pour l'amateur que je suis

@flotow

Félicitation


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> question subsidiaire, quelle heure était-il ?



20:38:20, avec un coucher de soleil à 21:14 (mais j'étais déjà reparti)


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Pour le filtre gradué, étant donné que la séparation clair / fonçé n'est pas droite, ce n'est pas plus de travail en post production (compenser l'assombrissement dans la montagne) ?


Et as-tu essayé de l'ajouter, ce filtre gradué, en post-production pour voir ce qu'il apportait, ou pas, à la composition ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Et as-tu essayé de l'ajouter, ce filtre gradué, en post-production pour voir ce qu'il apportait, ou pas, à la composition ?


Je me dis qu'il pourrait apporter au ciel une teinte proche de celle de son reflet sur le lac.


----------



## SirDeck (31 Août 2017)

Belle leçon de tirage argentique (très bonne inspiration pour le tirage photoshop) sur du Thomas Hoecker.
Pour ceux qui ne le savent toujours pas, Photoshop ne fait qu'accélérer un travail qui s'est toujours fait en photographie.
Les indications sont les temps d'expositions qui varient suivant le masquage en cours sous l'agrandisseur.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2017)

Dodge & Burn à l'ancienne


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pour ma part, je brackette dans deux cas.
> - Si la dynamique de mon capteur est insuffisante ce qui ne semble pas le cas ici
> - Si j'expose pour les ombres en courbe à droite afin d'obtenir des ombres très détaillées et sans aucun bruit au développement. Du coup, il me faut également un cliché exposé (toujours en courbe à droite) pour les hautes lumières.


Personnellement j'ajouterais une situation où le bracketing peut être utile: un endroit ou une situation difficilement prévisible et qui ne se reproduira pas de si tôt. En brackettant autour d'une valeur d'expo estimée on augmente ses chances d'avoir une expo correcte en plus d'avoir de la matière pour rattraper des ombres ou des hautes lumières.


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2018)

Quand la technique rencontre l'artiste ou que l'artiste s'approprie la technique, voilà ce que l'on peut découvrir quand l'artiste est inspirée.  Flora Borsi, The Artist.






Place à la "Technique" artistique...
*HOW IT'S MADE*
https://www.ccv.adobe.com/v1/player/ccv/M-n_HZbWGiC/embed?bgcolor=#191919

Petit Bonus
( Ce n'est pas moi dans la vidéo, juste un copain ;-) )





J'ai le même matériel informatique logiciel, petite tablette Wacom Intuos Pro... je sais alors ce qui me manque... je ne suis pas un artiste 

PS : Personnellement je ne regarde plus ma purée comme avant 
PS2 : Je ne sais pas vous, mais je trouve ça beau un artiste / belle une artiste.
PS3 : Et donc ici, et par syllogisme je trouve @jpmiss beau sans jamais l'avoir vu


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2018)

Mais c'est pas une raison pour poster une image trop grande


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2020)

SirDeck a dit:


> Gilets jaunes contre liserets jaunes


C'est bien la nana perchée sur le feu qui fait tout l'intérêt de la photo, et la direction de son regard...


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2020)

C'est vrai que son T-shirt est jaune… Mais on est en 2016 là. C'est donc la jeune bourgeoisie intellectuelle de gauche qui est en face des CRS (loi travail 1).
Oui, l'intérêt de la photo c'est le contraste entre la manifestante assise sur les feux tricolores et la ligne de CRS juste dessous. La difficulté était de la rendre visible. Vieilles ficelles : règle des tiers, personnage plus lumineux que le fond.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Retour de pêche
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Toum'aï a dit:


> Alors là les mecs, permettez-moi de vous faire remarquer que la perspective de la côte fait que ça monte un peu.
> Sur l'original de 10 MP, il y a une antenne de 20 m de haut qui m'a permis de vérifier.
> À moins que les antennistes les penchent un peu pour me tromper...
> Voir la pièce jointe 220661




Petit rappel au cas ou. En photographie, pour qu'une verticale soit verticale (perspective de peintre), le plan film (capteur) doit être parfaitement vertical. Cela implique donc d'avoir l'horizon parfaitement au centre de l'image, sauf à recadrer ou à utiliser un objectif à décentrement.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2021)

Un bon exemple des verticales qui fuient vers le centre haut lorsque l'horizon n'est pas au centre (si pas d'objectif à décentrement etc.). Ici, le feu tricolore et le panneau de sens interdit pointent vers le centre haut. L'œil ne voit pas comme ça. Mais on peut utiliser ce défaut optique dans une composition. Pour cela, il est préférable que la fuite soit franche.

.




.​
Les plus experts noteront que l'horizon n'est pas horizontal. Comment peut-on le savoir lorsqu'il n'y a pas d'horizon ? La verticale parfaitement au centre de l'image est toujours perpendiculaire à l'horizon. Donc si l'horizon est parfaitement horizontal, alors cette verticale est parfaitement verticale. Ici, ce n'est pas le cas. Ça penche vers la gauche. Du coup, le sens interdit à droite est presque redressé alors qu'il devrait pencher plus franchement à gauche (voir plus haut). J'ai redressé la photo et puis je suis revenu en arrière. Ça me plaisait moins. C'est l'œil qui décide en fin de compte.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense que ça mérite un petit débrief au labo ou en cuisine, tant sur les conditions de prise de vue que sur le post-traitement



Ça faisait longtemps. Prêts pour un roman ?


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Cette photo est très classique.

Il y a deux phases pour une photo : la prise de vue et le "tirage". Je vais radoter… Adams disait que la prise de vue, c'est comme écrire la partition et tirer l'image, c'est comme interpréter la partition.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

*La prise de vue.*

Depuis que j'ai découvert le Fujifilm X100, c'est mon appareil de base. Le réflexe, c'est pour le studio et le paysage avec pied ou lorsque j'ai besoin d'un objectif particulier. Je l'ai toujours avec moi le Fuji. Il tient dans ma poche. Focale fixe pancake (équivalent 35 mm), ça me transforme en Plossu (en toute modestie). Capteur APSC, c'est le format que je préfère. Capteur Xtrans, j'adore. Il est toujours en semi-auto avec priorité diaphragme (je travaille comme ça depuis l'argentique). Contrairement à l'argentique, on peut changer d'ISO à la volée. Je l'ai programmé pour qu'il change tout seul pour ne pas passer sous les 1/40 s. Donc je mets le diaph que je veux suivant la profondeur de champs que je souhaite et le piqué que je veux (il pique encore fort à f2.8 et devient un peu mou à f2). Il est très bon en haute sensibilité et s'améliore à chaque génération. Là, c'est le X100T. Je suis passé au X100V récemment. Il pique très fort dès f2 et gère encore mieux les hautes sensibilités (et marque le lieu en GPS).

Donc lorsque je sors, suivant la lumière, je vais choisir un diaph. Lorsque quelque chose se présente je vois dans le viseur comment le capteur prend la lumière (je n'utilise maintenant que la visée numérique qui permet le WYSIWYG). J'ai programmé pour que les zones brûlées clignotent. Contrairement aux capteurs habituels, le Xtrans se comporte comme de l'argentique. Ce qui est brûlé sur l'aperçu (le jpg) est souvent brûlé sur le RAW. Il faut être très prudent avec l'exposition en courbe à droite que l'on utilise habituellement pour avoir des ombres qui croustillent de détails.

Donc Plossuien : je suis perdu dans une conversation ou dans mes pensées, lorsqu'une image me saute aux yeux. Je prends le boîtier, je cadre, clic-clac et je reprends le cours de mes pensées ou conversation. Lorsque je vide la carte SD plusieurs semaines plus tard, j'avais complètement oublié que j'avais pris ces photos.

Là, sur Lightroom, je vois que j'ai déclenché 3 fois. C'est bracketé : 3 iso différents. Je bouge la molette EV pour ajuster la luminosité. Comme je suis en priorité diaph, le diaph ne bouge pas. Il est programmé pour ne pas descendre sous les 1/40 s. donc ici, dans la nuit, il a bracketé sur l'ISO. Comme le cadre est légèrement différent sur chaque photo, c'est du Bracketing manuel et non automatique. Lorsque la lumière est difficile (très forts contrastes ici entre la nuit et les sources de lumière), je brackete (votre smartphone le fait sans vous le dire et vous présente un HDR).

En général, lorsqu'il y a des bâtiments, je place l'horizon au centre pour avoir des verticales… verticales (l'X100 propose un horizon artificiel avec l'élévation). Je recadre au tirage si je veux décentrer l'horizon. C'est le cas ici.


1 janvier 2018, 18:18, 1/40s à f/2.8 ISO 1000.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

*Le tirage*

Tous mes boîtiers sont calibrés par CMP http://www.cmp-color.fr/boitier numerique.html

J'aime pouvoir partir de ce qui est le plus proche du réel. Cela ne m'empêche en rien de le quitter ensuite, si je veux (presque toujours, mais pas ici).

Christophe fournit 3 profils différents. J'utilise généralement le linéaire qui n'écrase pas les ombres et les hautes lumières. La photo arrive toute plate, sans grand contraste, mais du coup, c'est moi qui aie la main.

Donc l'image sans réglages ressemble à ça avec le profil de Christophe :


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Sur Lightroom, j'ai un preset de base pour chaque boîtier. Lorsque je découvre l'image ça ressemble donc à ça :


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Par défaut les imperfections de l’objectif sont corrigées avec le profil de l'objectif qui est intégré à la photo.




Dès qu'il y a des lignes, c'est préférable. L'objectif est d'excellente facture mais pour avoir un équivalent 35 mm en APSC, il faut un 23mm. Sur une telle focal, il est difficile de ne pas avoir des déformations sur les bords.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Globalement la photo sort bien ici. Le Fuji (les ingénieurs quoi) a choisi une température froide. Lightroom, lui, choisit quelque chose de plus chaud, de plus rouge. Je fais quelques tests, mais je trouve que le réglage du Fuji me va (c'est très rare !). Je recadre un chouïa. Je descends un peu les ombres. Je réduis un peu les blancs (lune, et candélabres). Un tout petit peu plus de contraste. À 1000 ISO, je vais également réduire un peu le bruit.

C'est plutôt équilibré et il ne me semble pas nécessaire de faire de gros réglages sélectifs. Pour les réglages sélectifs fins, j'attends de passer sur Photoshop pour utiliser la palette graphique.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)




----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> très forts contrastes ici entre la nuit et les sources de lumière


C'est surtout le traitement de ça qui m'intéressait. Hélas mon reflex d'entrée de gamme ne sait pas bracketter, et je n'ai pas l'usage d'un x100t, un peu trop haut de gamme pour le photographe du dimanche que je suis. 

En tous cas MERCI !


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Sur photoshop, je tire de manière "traditionnelle". Dodge & Burn. J'ai trois calques de réglages. J'utilise les techniques de mon maître de papier, Bruce Fraser. Pour chaque calque, il y a un support neutre (par exemple courbe), un type de fusion et un masque noir
•        +sombre = fusion Produit
•        +claire = fusion Superposition
•        Contraste = Lumière tamisée
Contraste n'appartient pas à la notion de Dodge & Burn en argentique. Il correspond au papier multigrade en argentique noir et blanc (suivant le filtre de couleur utilisé sur l'agrandisseur, le papier réagit de manière plus ou moins contrastée).


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

À la palette graphique, au pinceau blanc, on "ouvre" des trous dans les masques noirs. Le masque qui en résulte correspond aux mouvements des mains sous l'agrandisseur argentique. C'est le gros de "l'interprétation" de l'image.

Sur cette photo, il n'y a presque rien. Pas de contraste, pas de +sombre et quelques petites zones en +clair.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Après je prépare différemment l'image suivant sa destination. Pour un petit format pour écran comme ici, je passe directement à l'accentuation pour l'écran.

Pour l'impression, je passe par une étape d'accentuation adaptée au contenu de l'image et j'y mets les mains (masques à la palette graphique). Ensuite j'applique une accentuation adaptée au type d'impression (jet d'encre sur papier museum ou impression numérique pour livre).


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2021)

C'est du boulot ! Je retiens le dodge and burn, connaissais pas.

Bravo !


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est surtout le traitement de ça qui m'intéressait. Hélas mon reflex d'entrée de gamme ne sait pas bracketter, et je n'ai pas l'usage d'un x100t, un peu trop haut de gamme pour le photographe du dimanche que je suis.
> 
> En tous cas MERCI !



Normalement, ce type de photo, c'est avec un pied pour descendre la sensibilité en augmentant le temps de pause. Dans tous les cas, il est préférable de bracketer : On ouvre à f5.6, le diaph où la plupart des objectifs piquent le plus (le X100 est un ovni). On descend l'ISO au minimum. On expose en RAW courbe à droite (sauf avec de l'Xtrans) = trouver la vitesse qui, si on la réduit d'un cran (1/3 d'EV), ça brûle. Baisser la vitesse de 2 crans (2/3 d'EV). Bracketer avec un pas d'un EV = Photo 1 ; Descendre la vitesse de 3 crans (1 EV) photo 2, Remonter la vitesse de 6 crans (2 EV) photo 3.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est du boulot ! Je retiens le dodge and burn, connaissais pas.
> 
> Bravo !



https://forums.macg.co/threads/cote-cuisine.126975/page-81#post-13175598
https://forums.macg.co/threads/cote-cuisine.126975/page-81#post-13176534

Les grands photographes le font faire par des tireurs tout en les dirigeants :




Comme on peut le voir, c'est un travail de Titan sous l'agrandisseur (là c'est un très grand tirage). Aujourd'hui les tireurs travaillent très généralement en numérique. Par exemple, le tireur de Koudelka chez picto scanne les négatifs noir et blanc de Koudelka avant de les travailler à la palette graphique.


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est mon boîtier de poche : X100. La dernière version est tropicalisée. Plus besoin de le trimballer dans une housse. Du coup lors que je rentre après une drache à vélo, ça me fait tout de même bizarre…


il y a quelques années j'ai failli en acheter un à un collègue qui vendait le sien, cherchant aussi un appareil de poche parce que le reflex c'est bien, mais encombrant même avec seulement un 35mm. Il me l'a prété, et c'est vrai qu'il fait des photos magnifiques. Mais je n'ai pas pu me faire aux déformations dues à la focale. Tu laisses tel que ou tu corriges (et comment ?).


----------



## SirDeck (13 Août 2022)

Sur les fichiers issus des précédentes versions d'X100 (j'en suis à mon 4e), si ça me dérange, j'active la correction de l'objectif dans Adobe Lightroom. Les profils disponibles sont bien. Sur la dernière version, la V (nouveau capteur et nouvel objectif pour ce capteur), le profil de l'objectif est intégré dans le fichier RAW. Adobe l'applique directement au développement, je n'ai donc plus rien à faire.


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Août 2022)

Avec tous mes Fuji, il y a toujours eu la correction en auto au développement.
Pareil pour mon leica.
Sinon bonjour les dégâts ;-)


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sur les fichiers issus des précédentes versions d'X100 (j'en suis à mon 4e), si ça me dérange, j'active la correction de l'objectif dans Adobe Lightroom. Les profils disponibles sont bien. Sur la dernière version, la V (nouveau capteur et nouvel objectif pour ce capteur), le profil de l'objectif est intégré dans le fichier RAW. Adobe l'applique directement au développement, je n'ai donc plus rien à faire.


Evidemment, vu comme ça, c'est simple  !
Je n'ai pas photoshop ni lightroom, mais affinity. Je vais aller regarder dans la doc s'ils font la même chose, déjà ils reconnaissent l'objectif. Et à l'époque du test je n'avais pas affinity et développais avec PSE9
En tous cas merci.

Edit : bien évidemment affinity le fait aussi. Mais je ne l'avais pas à l'époque...


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2022)

huexley a dit:


> Petite photo faite par ma femme en cachette (je déteste être prit en photo en règle générale, mais celle là j'avoue que j'aime bien)
> 
> 
> 
> https://images4.imagebam.com/08/38/b8/MEC96OX_o.JPG



Nous baignons dans l'imagerie de la peinture classique. Cette dernière repose essentiellement sur la composition basée sur des grilles. Cela peut nous amener à composer à la manière classique académique sans être conscient des grilles sous-jacentes. On parle de formation de l'œil. Des photographes humanistes parisiens tel Willy Ronys ont passé beaucoup de temps, enfants au Louvre…


----------



## huexley (15 Août 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> Nous baignons dans l'imagerie de la peinture classique. Cette dernière repose essentiellement sur la composition basée sur des grilles. Cela peut nous amener à composer à la manière classique académique sans être conscient des grilles sous-jacentes. On parle de formation de l'œil. Des photographes humanistes parisiens tel Willy Ronys ont passé beaucoup de temps, enfants au Louvre…
> 
> 
> Bon alors mon crop est pas si mal semble t'il !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2022)

C'est fou ce qu'on apprend en lisant vos commentaires et vos conseils ici !  

Je fais de la photo depuis plus de 50 ans en parfait béotien ... J'ai eu quelques bons appareils argentiques (Nikkormat FT2 - Nikon F3 - Konica Hexar) avant de passer au numérique avec le Nikon D70 qui est encore mon appareil principal actuellement ... et qui me convient parfaitement pour l'usage que j'en ai en connexion avec "Photos" pour les corrections basiques habituelles ... 

Mais ... vous me donnez l'envie d'aller plus loin ... Les derniers posts sur la composition d'une image m'ont fascinés ! Alors ... Merci !!!


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2022)

L'œil se forme naturellement en regardant beaucoup de peinture classique.
Dans les ateliers de peintures* avant la photo, la composition reposait sur des règles académiques. Certains photographes ne prennent pas de risques et composent de la sorte. C'est le cas de l'atelier Leibovitz où cela est flagrant. La photo en studio se prête bien à ce genre d'approche où tout peut être réglé au millimètre bien avant la séance de prise de vue.

Cette vidéo détaille assez bien les différentes techniques académiques qui sont exécutées dans les photos mises en scènes de la photographe**.





* On sait que les grands peintres classiques travaillaient à la tête d'une armée de peintres, qui s'occupait des paysages, qui des tissus, etc.
** Leibovitz à de toute façon un œil terrible. Elle a découvert la photo comme option dans son cursus d'étudiante en peinture. Mais c'est quasiment impossible de composer une photo sans anticiper et mettre en scène dès qu'il y a plus de 2 personnes sur la vue.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Janvier 2023)

Depuis sa naissance, la photographie est une fabrication. Au tout début, les manipulations devaient permettre de compenser des défauts techniques. Par exemple, on peignait les ciels qui étaient systématiquement brûlés par la surexposition. Très vite, les manipulations ne visaient plus à compenser les défauts techniques pour s'approcher du  réel (qui est toujours une construction) mais ouvraient des libertés infinies. Ici, on est dans les années 80, avant Photoshop. Goude commence par dessiner ce qu'il imagine. Il choisit le modèle le plus proche de son dessin (ici sa muse), fait plusieurs clichés, les découpent et les composent pour allonger, ici le coup, là la jambe, tord le buste, etc. Il fait les jonctions à la peinture. Il manipule de sorte qu'il est évident que c'est manipulé (physiologiquement impossible), mais en même temps on ne sait pas où. Culte !

Depuis une décennie on trouve souvent les travaux préparatoires dans les expositions (j'adore regarder les contacts avec les marques à main levée, l'Editing me semblant une phase des plus difficile) . Ici, c'est une exposition à Paris en 2016. Pour aller dans le sens inverse de l'image finale, je n'ai rien modifié, je n'ai pas supprimé le reflet en haut. J'ai juste développé comme si c'était un tirage contact.


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2023)

Cette composition de Jean-Paul Goude me renvoie au travail de David Hockney visible dans le film documentaire _a bigger splash._ On le voit mitrailler un modèle en pied puis découper, ré assembler des bouts de diapositives afin d’obtenir la meilleure composition du modèle, pour ensuite la projeter sur la toile afin de réaliser sa peinture.


----------

